# Tourentreff Siebengebirge



## Spooky (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche noch ein paar Leute mit Interesse an mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Feierabendrunden (am WE gibt´s ja schon die 7hiller) im Siebengebirge und der näheren Umgebung. Also auch mal Richtung Ennert oder auf die andere Rheinseite in den Kottenforst.

Ich bin schon mit so vielen Leuten hier aus der Umgebung gefahren, da müsste doch was gehen, oder ?  

Ich stelle mir das Ganze so vor, das immer wieder unterschiedliche Guides an verschiedenen Treffpunkten im 7G Touren übers LMB anbieten. Mal eher langsame, gemütliche Geniessertouren mal halt eben auch was Schnellers. Immer jedoch abhängig von den Teilnehmern und natürlich vom Guide. Wichtig dabei sollte nur die Regelmäßigkeit sein, so alle zwei Wochen mindestens mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt.

Ich kann wegen meinem Job zwar oft bei Touren mitfahren, stehe jedoch (leider) nicht so häufig als Guide zur Verfügung. Daher habe ich mir mit Michael (splash) schon einen weiteren Guide für den Bereich des südlichen 7G mit ins Boot geholt. Meine Freundin und einen Arbeitskollegen bekommen ich sicherlich auch zur ein oder anderen Tour (und vielleicht auch mal als Guide[öse]) motiviert.

Also was mich zu aller erst mal interessieren würde ist, ob überhaupt Interesse an solchen Touren besteht. Wenn ja an welchen Wochentag(en) und ab welcher Uhrzeit es bei euch passen würde.

So, entsprechendes Feedback mal vorrausgesetzt könnten wir eigentlich schon nächste Woche mit der ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt starten.

Schaun´mer mal, ...  Würde mich auf jeden Fall über Feedback freuen.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

Gute Sache!  

Ich bring mal nächsten Dienstag Treffpunkt den Eingang Nachtigallental ein. Wobei ich prinzipiell für Freitag als festen Tag wäre, nur wir sollten gute Wetter am nächsten Dienstag mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Sache!
> 
> Ich bring mal nächsten Dienstag Treffpunkt den Eingang Nachtigallental ein. Wobei ich prinzipiell für Freitag als festen Tag wäre, nur wir sollten gute Wetter am nächsten Dienstag mitnehmen.


Hi Frank,

Freitag fände ich auch nicht schlecht. Mit Dienstag warten wir mal ab ich glaube Michael hatte erwähnt, das der Tag bei ihm nicht so gut passt.

Ab wieviel Uhr kannst du denn unter der Woche ?


VG
Marco


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

Ich kann es mir zeitlich meistens einrichten, also ist es mir egal. 

*Die üblichen Verdächtigen Andreas, Karin, Maria, Udo, Uwe, Thomas, 7 Michas, Jörg,  Jens, Ralf und Ralph, Volker, Dieter, Martin, Stephan, Derk, Ines,  Armin, Miguel, Guido,  Klaus und Claus,  Ralf und Ralph , Gabi,  Hardy, Jürgen, Markus, Sebastian, Oli, Marius .. Renate . Iris und Marco, sollten sich mal äußern.*


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es mir zeitlich meistens einrichten, also ist es mir egal.
> 
> *Die üblichen Verdächtigen Andreas, Karin, Maria, Udo, Uwe, Thomas, 7 Michas, Jörg,  Jens, Ralf und Ralph, Volker, Dieter, Martin, Stephan, Derk, Ines,  Armin, Miguel, Guido,  Klaus und Claus,  Ralf und Ralph , Gabi,  Hardy, Jürgen, Markus, Sebastian, Oli, Marius .. Renate . Iris und Marco, sollten sich mal äußern.*


Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich's noch nie in's Siebengebirge geschafft, weder mit MTB noch mit Rennrad. Dabei sollte der Rhein kein unüberwindbares Hindernis sein. Mag an der zum Teil negativen Publicity liegen, die wohl aber auch unbegründet ist...allerdings siehe Eröffnungspost von Uwe zu Siebengebirgsgeschichten.

Wäre jedem dankbar, der mir hilft, meine diesbezügliche Lethargie wenigstens ein einziges mal zu überwinden.

Ciao
Schneewittchenhammel


----------



## Splash (4. Mai 2006)

Bei mir ist Dienstags No-Go ausserhalb der Ferien, da mein Mädel den Abend jeweils für eigene Freizeitaktivitäten gebucht hat. 

Ich hätte ansonsten Interesse und würde den Donnerstag als Tag vorschlagen. Freitag wäre aber auch OK. Wenn grade ned racen angesagt ist, wäre ich auch gerne dabei


----------



## Lipoly (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es mir zeitlich meistens einrichten, also ist es mir egal.
> 
> *Die üblichen Verdächtigen Andreas, Karin, Maria, Udo, Uwe, Thomas, 7 Michas, Jörg,  Jens, Ralf und Ralph, Volker, Dieter, Martin, Stephan, Derk, Ines,  Armin, Miguel, Guido,  Klaus und Claus,  Ralf und Ralph , Gabi,  Hardy, Jürgen, Markus, Sebastian, Oli, Marius .. Renate . Iris und Marco, sollten sich mal äußern.*



UND  ICH????????????


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> UND ICH????????????


 
Du bist "..."


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich's noch nie in's Siebengebirge geschafft, weder mit MTB noch mit Rennrad. Dabei sollte der Rhein kein unüberwindbares Hindernis sein. Mag an der zum Teil negativen Publicity liegen, die wohl aber auch unbegründet ist...allerdings siehe Eröffnungspost von Uwe zu Siebengebirgsgeschichten.
> 
> Wäre jedem dankbar, der mir hilft, meine diesbezügliche Lethargie wenigstens ein einziges mal zu überwinden.
> 
> ...


Dem Mann kann geholfen werden, ...     Nächste Woche wirds auf jeden Fall die Premiere des Treffs geben. Nur mal schauen an welchem Tag   Vieleich sollten wir das einfach auslosen  

Und zum Thema schlechte Publicity, ich fahre schon recht regelmäßig im 7G und hatte bislang höchst selten wirklich Stress mit Wanderen, NWlern oder  Möchtegern-Oberförstern. Ich denke hier wird diesbezüglich auch gerne mal ein bisserl übertrieben.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> UND  ICH????????????




Haste neuen Apfel? Ja, auch du Lars. 

_
(Kaum geboren wird dieser hoffungsvolle Fred schon wieder erbarmungslos zugespammt, ja ich schäme mich für diesen meinen post)_


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> (Kaum geboren wird dieser hoffungsvolle Fred schon wieder erbarmungslos zugespammt, ja ich schäme mich diesen für meinen post)[/SIZE][/I]


Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (4. Mai 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ...hatte bislang höchst selten wirklich Stress mit Wanderen, NWlern oder  Möchtegern-Oberförstern. Ich denke hier wird diesbezüglich auch gerne mal ein bisserl übertrieben...



Ich war (Schande über mein Haupt) erst einmal im 7G unterwegs... is' aber nich' lange her und ich muss sagen: Null Stress  ... sondern nur gut gelaunte freundliche und grüßende Wanderer/Spaziergänger  ... bis auf eine Ausnahme (=> Bestätigung der Regel) die (der die das ?!?) doch der Meinung war, wir würden den ganzen Matsch in den Wald bringen... => ich weis nicht was sie/er/es meinte, vielleicht mit dem Rucksack den Matsch ankarren oder so  ... aber wie gesagt, das war kein Streß sondern höchst amüsant  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war (Schande über mein Haupt) erst einmal im 7G unterwegs... is' aber nich' lange her und ich muss sagen: Null Stress  ... sondern nur gut gelaunte freundliche und grüßende Wanderer/Spaziergänger  ... bis auf eine Ausnahme (=> Bestätigung der Regel) die (der die das ?!?) doch der Meinung war, wir würden den ganzen Matsch in den Wald bringen... => ich weis nicht was sie/er/es meinte, vielleicht mit dem Rucksack den Matsch ankarren oder so  ... aber wie gesagt, das war kein Streß sondern höchst amüsant
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Ach ja und da wir uns natürlich immer an geltendes Recht halten werden, also keine Wege breiter als 2,5m (oder wie war das nochmal?) befahren kann uns eigentlich auch nix passieren.  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Schnegge (4. Mai 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ..., also keine Wege breiter als 2,5m (oder wie war das nochmal?) befahren kann uns eigentlich auch nix passieren...



Wege breiter als 2,5m ... So wat han ich da nit jesehn....


----------



## 7bergezwerg (5. Mai 2006)

Also was mich zu aller erst mal interessieren würde ist, ob überhaupt Interesse an solchen Touren besteht. Wenn ja an welchen Wochentag(en) und ab welcher Uhrzeit es bei euch passen würde.

So, entsprechendes Feedback mal vorrausgesetzt könnten wir eigentlich schon nächste Woche mit der ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt starten.

Schaun´mer mal, ...  Würde mich auf jeden Fall über Feedback freuen.


Viele Grüße
Marco[/QUOTE]


Hallo,

wir haben auch Interesse  
Montag, Donnerstag und Freitag könnten wir ab 17:30 Uhr
Samstags eher ab 15:00 Uhr und Sonntags komplett. 

 
Lissy (7bergezwerg) und Peter

PS: Vielleicht ist unser Filius auch bald dabei (FoxOnABike - oder so  )


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Mai 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche noch ein paar Leute mit Interesse an mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Feierabendrunden (am WE gibt´s ja schon die 7hiller) im Siebengebirge und der näheren Umgebung. Also auch mal Richtung Ennert oder auf die andere Rheinseite in den Kottenforst.
> 
> Ich bin schon mit so vielen Leuten hier aus der Umgebung gefahren, da müsste doch was gehen, oder ? ...


 
Geht alles, das MTM fährt ja auch regelmäßig, meist mittwochs (alternativ donnerstags), im Rahmen seiner "Wochentouren" im Kottenforst - der ein oder andere 7hiller, insbesondere Jörg, war ja schon öfters dabei. 

Da an den Wochenenden meist schon ein reichhaltiges Tourenangebot besteht, wären Touren unter der Woche interessant. Mit entsprechendem Zeitvorlauf (zwecks Einplanung) könnte man die MTM-Mittwochstour auch gerne einmal im Siebengebirge stattfinden lassen. Vorgeschlagene Startzeit wäre unter Einbeziehen von Anfahrt und derzeitigem Sonnenuntergang  ca. 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2006)

@Lissy:
Danke für den Input, werde versuchen das bei der nächsten Tourplanung zu berücksichtigen.

@Eifelwolf:
Habe auch schon daran gedacht, das die beiden Gebiete sich recht gut kombinieren ließen. Wenn ihr mal Touren im südlichen Kottenforst, so in der Godesberger, Friesdorfer Ecke fahrt könnten wir uns sicherlich auch mal dort treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Mai 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> @Eifelwolf:
> Habe auch schon daran gedacht, das die beiden Gebiete sich recht gut kombinieren ließen. Wenn ihr mal Touren im südlichen Kottenforst, so in der Godesberger, Friesdorfer Ecke fahrt könnten wir uns sicherlich auch mal dort treffen.


 
Nach grober Vorplanung sind wir nächste Woche genau dort. Guide: *Grüner Frosch.* Ließe sich aber sicherlich auch noch in einen Treff im Siebengebirge umbiegen, da seitens MTM noch nichts fest geplant ist - und wir fahren auch gerne einmal in einem neuen Revier. Schnelle Entscheidung wäre optimal  !

_Edit(h): Nach Einsichtnahme in meinen Terminkalender wäre mir persönlich nächste Woche der "Donnerstag" statt "Mittwoch" lieber.... _


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Schnelle Entscheidung wäre optimal  !
> 
> _Edit(h): Nach Einsichtnahme in meinen Terminkalender wäre mir persönlich nächste Woche der "Donnerstag" statt "Mittwoch" lieber.... _


Na ja, wollte schon noch ein paar Meinungen/Wortmeldungen abwarten bevor ich den LMB-Eintrag für die Premiere einstelle. Damit sich aber jeder rechtzeitig drauf einstellen kann, auch nicht später als Sonntag, ich hoffe das reicht euch ?!

Ich vermisse in diesem Fred auch noch die ein oder andere Lokale Größe, also Leute meldet euch  

PS: Der Donnerstag ist zur Zeit auch mein Favorit, ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Mai 2006)

An die Linksrheinischen (also der richtigen Seite):

wo kann man sich linksrheinisch gut treffen und das Auto abstellen, um den Strom dann im Fährnachen zu queren?


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich's noch nie in's Siebengebirge geschafft, weder mit MTB noch mit Rennrad. Dabei sollte der Rhein kein unüberwindbares Hindernis sein. Mag an der zum Teil negativen Publicity liegen, die wohl aber auch unbegründet ist...allerdings siehe Eröffnungspost von Uwe zu Siebengebirgsgeschichten.
> 
> Ciao
> Schneewittchenhammel



Wie, Siebengebirgsjungfrau. Hätte ich jetzt nicht von dir erwartet.


----------



## Red Devil (5. Mai 2006)

Hey Leute,

hätte auch Interesse die eine oder ander Tour am WE oder nach Feierabend im 7GB mit zu biken. 

Die Woche unter hab ich keinen festen Tag der mir liegen/ nicht liegen würde, eher die Uhrzeit ist das Problem, also meist nicht vor 18.00 Uhr.

Würde mich auch anbieten ne Tour ab Unkel/Rheinbreitbach Richtung Auge Gottes-Ohlenberg-Kasbachtal-Erpeler Ley-Grenzbach etc. zu guiden

Gruß Boris


----------



## Holzlarer (5. Mai 2006)

hallo zusammen, wäre auch bei der ein oder anderen tour gerne dabei. fr finde ich gut und von der uhrzeit wäre mir 17 -17:30 am liebsten.  fände  es schon besser wenn der termin regelmäßig(alle 2 wochen?) an dem gleichen tag stattfindet, aber variieren ginge auch. fester treffpunkt ist so ne sache, da man je nachdem welchen schwerpunkt man für die tour wählt nen langen anfahrtsweg hat. 
ich würde dann aber von der fahrtechnik her erst mal nur die " Mal eher langsame, gemütliche Geniessertouren " mitmachen, da ich nur ein 28er crossrad habe(und das erst seit 5 monaten) und festgestellt hab, das dem zbsp. am schallenberg-geisberg doch grenzen gesetzt sind

würde mich auch anbieten im sommer mal, wenn not am mann ist, ne leichte tour zu führen. denke mal so im raum kasseler heide, weil das glaub ich auch nicht soviele kennen.

muss sagen, das ich im 7gb bis jetzt nur  positive erfahrungen mit wanderern gemacht habe. da  hat man mit ner vernünftigen gruppe keine probleme. auch wenn mal (aus versehen natürlich ) der weg schmaler als 2,50 ist.

gruss dirk


----------



## Balu. (5. Mai 2006)

hi,

ich würde mich auch gerne wieder langsam ans Siebengebirge rantasten, nachdem 2005 gleich zwei meiner Versuche gescheitert sind die "Siebengipfeltour" SSP zu fahren.

Wenn das also kein Ausscheidungsrennen werden soll bin ich dabei, mir würde Freitag abend passen, da ich Sa. eh fast immer arbeiten muß ...

P.S: Wir könnten auch einen etwas "zentraleren" Treffpunkt bei Oberdollendorf anstreben u. dann von der Ennertseite aus einsteigen ... der hat auch Potential für ne kleine Feierabendrunde wenn´s mal wieder dunkler wird.

CU
Balu





> Nach grober Vorplanung sind wir nächste Woche genau dort. Guide: Grüner Frosch.


@ Eifelwolf: gibt´s den Termin noch nicht oder bin ich blind ?


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

gute Idee. Wann soll dann die Startzeit für die Touren sein.
Bin schon das eine oder andere mal im 7Gebirge gefahren.

Würde mich ebenfalls, wenn ich zeitlich kann, für eine Tour als Führer zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen, wäre auch bei der ein oder anderen tour gerne dabei. fr finde ich gut und von der uhrzeit wäre mir 17 -17:30 am liebsten.  fände  es schon besser wenn der termin regelmäßig(alle 2 wochen?) an dem gleichen tag stattfindet, aber variieren ginge auch. fester treffpunkt ist so ne sache, da man je nachdem welchen schwerpunkt man für die tour wählt nen langen anfahrtsweg hat.
> ich würde dann aber von der fahrtechnik her erst mal nur die " Mal eher langsame, gemütliche Geniessertouren " mitmachen, da ich nur ein 28er crossrad habe(und das erst seit 5 monaten) und festgestellt hab, das dem zbsp. am schallenberg-geisberg doch grenzen gesetzt sind
> 
> würde mich auch anbieten im sommer mal, wenn not am mann ist, ne leichte tour zu führen. denke mal so im raum kasseler heide, weil das glaub ich auch nicht soviele kennen.
> ...


Hi Dirk,

also ich finde schon das sowohl Treffpunkt wie auch der Wochentag variabel gehandhabt werden sollten. Wie gesagt ich stehe auch nicht immer als Guide zur Verfügung. Un So sollte doch der jeweilige Guide bzw. derjenige der die Tour auschreibt auch festlegen können wo und wann gestartet wird.

PS: Vorm Schallenberg/Geisberg (von Uwe mal Achterbahn getauft) kapituliere ich auch mit meinen MTB; dat ist keine Schande  


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> gute Idee. Wann soll dann die Startzeit für die Touren sein.


Genau das versuche ich erst noch herauszufinden, bislang geht die Tendenz wenn ich das so richtig sehe Richtung 18:00 - 18:30 Uhr.

Als Wochentag scheint es sich auf den Freitag bzw. Donnerstag einzuschießen, aber mal abwarten.

Auf dein Guiding-Angebot komme ich zurück  

Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (5. Mai 2006)

Also von der Startzeit her halte ich eher 19:00 für ideal. Es ist derzeit schon lange genug hell, um dann los zu fahren und der ein oder andere muss halt schon mal soweit arbeiten, dass 17:00 tabu ist und 18:00 evtl auch in die Hose gehen kann. Für mich ist jedenfalls später besser, vor 19:00 kann ich nur im Urlaub ne feste Zusage machen oder zu guiden versuchen *g*

Startort sollte halt variieren können, je nachdem wo gefahren werden soll.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2006)

Bin natürlich auch als Guide oder Mitfahrer dabei.

Termin ist mir latte.....hauptsache fahren


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2006)

@Splash:
Sorry, aber 19:00 Uhr finde ich schon fast zu spät. Da bleibt ja fast keine Zeit mehr für´n Abschlußbier/Eis oder sonstwas  

Aaaaaaber, wir könnten das ja auch so angehen das wir um 18:00 im 'Tal' starten und dann einen zweiten Treffpunkt beispielsweise auf der Margarethenhöhe ansteuern.

@all:
Na das scheint ja richtig was zu werden, hatte ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mit so viel Resonanz gerechnet.  Hab mir überlegt, das ich spätestens morgen abend die erste Tour für nächste Woche im LMB eintragen werde. Also wer sich bis dato noch nicht geäußert hat, möge dies nun möglichst bald nachholen  


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (5. Mai 2006)

> Zitat von *Spooky*:
> Un So sollte doch der jeweilige Guide bzw. derjenige der die Tour auschreibt auch festlegen können wo und wann gestartet wird.



klingt einleuchtend, ist vielleicht sogar besser, weil es bestimmt leute gibt die zbsp. fr nie können oder do (wie bei mir, jedenfalls fast nie) und die haben dann bei variierenden tagen  immer noch die möglichkeit  mal ne tour mitzumachen. 19 uhr finde ich eigentlich auch schon zu spät, aber wenn wir schon bei variieren sind kann man ja auch mal um 19 uhr touren, damit die länger arbeitenden mitfahren können(oder guiden) oder wenn es im sommer so richtig heiss ist. alle kriegt man eh nie unter einen hut, also einfach mal anfangen und einen termin einstellen.



> Zita von *Spooky*:
> PS: Vorm Schallenberg/Geisberg (von Uwe mal Achterbahn getauft) kapituliere ich auch mit meinen MTB; dat ist keine Schande



Danke für die ehrenrettung, musste aber heute wieder bei ner tour absteigen und dann auch noch von udo dabei fotografiert 

gruss dirk


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> @ Eifelwolf: gibt´s den Termin noch nicht oder bin ich blind ?


 
@ Balu: Zweifele nicht an Deinem Sehvermögen, "Vorplanung" = interne MTM - Absprache (wir fahren ja abwechselnd in drei Gebieten); insoweit muss das Thema auch noch MTM-intern bekakelt werden  .


----------



## sibby08 (6. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es mir zeitlich meistens einrichten, also ist es mir egal.
> 
> Die üblichen Verdächtigen Andreas, Karin, Maria,* Udo, *Uwe, Thomas, 7 Michas, Jörg, Jens, Ralf und Ralph, Volker, Dieter, Martin, Stephan, Derk, Ines, Armin, Miguel, Guido, Klaus und Claus, Ralf und Ralph , Gabi, Hardy, Jürgen, Markus, Sebastian, Oli, Marius .. Renate . Iris und Marco, sollten sich mal äußern.


 
Dann werde auch ich der Aufforderung mal nachkommen (falls ich gemeint war). Also mir würde in der Woche der Montag, Dienstag und Donnerstag ganz gut passen. Startzeit ab 17:30. Leider bin ich erst einmal im 7G unterwegs gewesen letztes Jahr Vatertag mit Spooky und co. Also als Guide scheide ich da erst einmal aus.
Nächste und übernächste Woche kann ich voraussichtlich gar nicht.
@spooky: super Idee mit dem Fred  

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Spooky (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

so, auch wenn ich es damit nicht allen recht machen kann hier nun der Termin für die Premierentour des Tourentreffs Siebengebirge:

Donnerstag, 11.05.06 um 18:00 Uhr

Hier der entsprechende Link zum LMB-Eintrag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2417

Und hier die Beschreibung des Treffpunkts:







Wie beschrieben werde ich die genauerer Daten zur Tour bis spätestens Dienstag nachliefern.

Würde mich über rege Teilnahme (auch von Seitens des MTM  ) freuen.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (6. Mai 2006)

Tja, dann bin ich ja bei der Premiere leider nicht dabei.
Zu der Zeit radel ich gerade gemütlich mit meiner besseren Hälfte die Lahn hinunter

Bin aber trotzdem gespannt, wieviele Leute bei der Premi dann wirklich dabei sind.


----------



## Cheetah (6. Mai 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ...Premierentour des Tourentreffs Siebengebirge:
> 
> Donnerstag, 11.05.06 um 18:00 Uhr
> 
> ...


   

Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, sind *wir *dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (7. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mich auch gerne wieder langsam ans Siebengebirge rantasten, nachdem 2005 gleich zwei meiner Versuche gescheitert sind die "Siebengipfeltour" SSP zu fahren.


Hi Balu,

Welche 7-Gipfel wären das denn ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (8. Mai 2006)

Hi Spooky!

Super Idee mit dem "TTS" ,leider kann ich bei der Premierentour nicht 
teilnemen (Kind hüten). Aber ich werde bestimmt bei einer der nächsten
Touren dabei sein. Wünsche viel Spaß!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Splash (8. Mai 2006)

Ich hab wegen eitriger Mandelentzündung und Behandlung mit Antibiotikum ärztliches Verbot bekommen und werde daher leider nicht am Dönerstag dabei sein können


----------



## Spooky (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

erstmal gute Besserung an Splash, hoffentlich bist du bald wieder auf dem Damm 

Tja die Premiere unseres Treffs scheint irgendwie unter keinem guten Stern zu stehen. Meine Co-Guidöse Iris hat sich heute beim Badminton das Fußgelenk verdreht, morgen geht´s erstmal ab zum Arzt. 

Bin heute die Tour abgefahren und durfte dabei mal wieder richtig Trailpflege betreiben. Auf dem Lohberg-Trail hat sich wieder irgendwer extrem viel Mühe gegeben und massig Äste und sonstiges Gestrüpp quer gelegt.  

Ich will mal hoffen, das meine Aufräumarbeiten bis Donnerstag halten.

Die Tourbeschreibung habe ich wie versprochen gerade aktualisiert. Meine Handy-Nummer gibt´s bei Bedarf per PM.


Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## sibby08 (9. Mai 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal gute Besserung an Splash, hoffentlich bist du bald wieder auf dem Damm
> 
> ...


 
Hey, vielleicht kann ich doch am Donnerstag. Falls es klappen sollte kann ich mich allerdings erst sehr kurzfristig anmelden. Ggf. habe ich ja noch deine Handy-Nr (wenn die sich seit letztem Frühjahr nicht geändert hat).


Sibby


----------



## Spooky (9. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ggf. habe ich ja noch deine Handy-Nr (wenn die sich seit letztem Frühjahr nicht geändert hat).


Hi Sibby,

ne, die Nummer hat sich seit dem nicht geändert.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe das ich heute schaffe, wenn ich 10 nach 6 nicht da sein sollte, fahrt los, vielleicht finde ich Euch ja noch. das 7 Gebirge ist ja nicht so groß


----------



## Spooky (11. Mai 2006)

So, mache mich jetzt schonmal so langsam auf den Weg zum Treffpunkt.

Bis gleich


----------



## sibby08 (11. Mai 2006)

1.  
(Naja, musste ja auch aus zeitgründen etwas früher abbrechen).
Danke an Spooky für die schön ausgesuchten Wege, hat viel spaß gemacht.
Ich hoffe mal das die Aktion "Tourentreff Siebengebirge" am leben bleibt. Bis jetzt sieht es ja mehr als gut aus. 9 Anmeldungen und 15 waren bei der Premiere dabei, was will man mehr.
Als ich mich auf der Margarethenhöhe von der Truppe verabschieded habe wollte ich eigendlich Richtung Petersberg und den Bitweg runter fahren. Ich musste aber recht schnell feststellen, das ich ohne Guide im 7G hoffnungslos verloren bin. Bin letztendlich auf der Strasse zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Schade dabei macht der Bitweg doch richtig spaß.
Also ich fahre auf jedenfall noch mal in Zukunft mit!

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Bikenstoffel (11. Mai 2006)

Danke an den Guide und die nette Truppe - hat Spaß gemacht  

Die Aussicht von der Löwenburg ist genial...und der Anstieg dorthin bringt den Puls in den roten Bereich.

Also die Teilnehmerzahl muß berichtigt werden: Es waren 14 Radler, 1 Frosch   und 764.326 Raupen.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour im Siebengebirge.

Schönen Abend und gute Nacht wünscht
Christoph


----------



## Balu. (11. Mai 2006)

> und 764.326 Raupen.



Das kann ich bestätigen ...


----------



## sibby08 (11. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich bestätigen ...


Wo bist Du eigentlich abgeblieben? Ich habe Dich doch am Treffpunkt gesehen????


----------



## Balu. (11. Mai 2006)

> Wo bist Du eigentlich abgeblieben? Ich habe Dich doch am Treffpunkt gesehen????



Ich hatte zwar früh Feierabend aber leider nur bis 19 Uhr Zeit, bin daher von ~15:30 bis 18:00 Uhr im Siebengebirge unterwegs gewesen. Wollte am Treffpunkt nur mal "Hallo" sagen, da ich zukunftig plane öfter mal mitzufahren ...


----------



## sibby08 (11. Mai 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> und 764.326 Raupen.
> Christoph


 
Tja wer vorne weg fährt sammelt die halt auf. Wir hatten hinten keine Probleme. Gab es etwa welche, hab da gar nichts von mitbekommen


----------



## Spooky (11. Mai 2006)

So, zu aller erst einmal ein herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer(innen) der heutigen Tour.  

Dank euch war der Start des Tourentreffs aus meiner Sicht ein voller Erfolg 

*Tourbericht:*

Der ansonsten recht gut geeignete Treffpunkt direkt am Eingang des Nachtigallentals erwieß sich diesmal als Riesenbaustelle absolut OHNE Parkmöglichkeit. Somit bestand mein erster Job darin die Teilnehmer zu freien Parkplätzen zu 'guiden'  

Nachdem sich bis zuletzt nur 8 Teilnehmer zur Tour eingetragen hatten war ich schon etwas (angenehm) überrascht als daraus auf einmal 15 wurden:

7Bergezwerg
Peter
Bikenstoffel
Waschbaer
Goodnight
Eifelwolf
Grüner Frosch
Focus Rider
venne Rider
Tobi.ass
Harzerbergziege
Balu
Sibby08
Redking
Janne-man

Los gings durchs Nachtigallental, anschließend an der Hirschburg und am Milchhäuschen vorbei bis auf die Jungfernhardt:



 

 



Noch in weiter Ferne das nächste Ziel , die Löwenburg, ...





... die wir über den schönen Trail am Nasseplatz hoch erreichten:



 

 



Endlich auf Höhe des Löwenburger Hofs angekommen, ...



 

 




Shit, ist das eigentlich neu, das man in einzelnen Beiträgen nicht mehr als 15 Grafiken platzieren darf ???


OK, to be continued, ...


----------



## Spooky (12. Mai 2006)

... begann für die meisten von uns der Aufstieg hoch zur Löwenburg:



 

 



Oben angekommen bot sich der Truppe die immer wieder geile Aussicht über das Rheintal und den Kottenforst, ein paar MTMler bekamen schon richtig Heimweh, hatte ich das Gefühl  



 

 



Nun ging es wieder Retour zum Löwenburger Hof und über den Lohrberg Richtung Aussichtshütte, ...



 

 



... um von dort aus über den Lohbergtrail Richtung Margarethenhöhe zu gelangen:



 



Hier hatten wir auch unsere einzige Panne, der Plattfuß wurde aber schnell behoben und so konnte es in Richtung Ölberg weiter gehen. Diesen über feine Trails umrundet, gelangten wir zum Trail 'Wasserfall', vorbei an (bzw. über die9 Rosenau ging es am Stenzelberg vorbei weiter Richtung Peterberg.

Um dort über den 'Bitweg light'    wieder zum Treffpunkt abzufahren.

Mir hat´s super viel Spaß gemacht, ich habe ein paar alt bekannte aber auch viele neue (nette) Gesichter kennengelernt.

Mein besondere Dank gilt [email protected] der mir als 'Backguide' das Leben heute doch deutlich erleichtert hat 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir nächste Woche nochmal eine Tour organisiert bekämen, diesmal aber nicht am Donnerstag - hier steht der Gegenbesuch beim MTM auf dem Programm.

Achso, alle Fotos gibt´s hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/11945

Ich denke mal das Klaus seine auch noch online stellen wird. Sollte jemand ein Foto in Originalgröße brauchen - einfach melden.


Viele Grüße und bis bald
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. Mai 2006)

Bedanke mich auch bei Marco für die nette Tour. 
Auch der Rest des Feldes war spitze. 




































































Also könnte mal jemand ein Fotoworkshop anbieten damit ich auch mal Bilder mache die nicht unscharf, verwackelt, zu hell oder zu dunkel sind? 
Besitze seit Montag meine erste Digitalkamera.

Viele Grüße
Klaus

Ps:Konnte ja auch nicht sehr viel schneller deswegen war ich das Rücklicht!*lach*


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Mai 2006)

"Danke" auch von mir an den Guide Marco. Dem neuen Unternehmen "Siebengebirge" ein langes Leben mit vielen schönen Touren! Die Jungfernfahrt davon durften 15 Teilnehmer(innen) gestern genießen. Knackige Anstiege wurden mit tollen Ausblicken und flowigen Trails belohnt.

Marco wieselte unerläßlich innerhlab der Gruppe herum, guidete und betätigte sich zudem noch als Hoffotograf. Nächste Woche darf er sich dafür im Kottenforst verwöhnen lassen....  

@ Klaus: Ein Freeware-Bildbearbeitungsprogramm findest Du z. B. hier: http://picasa.google.de/ .


----------



## Schnegge (12. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also könnte mal jemand ein Fotoworkshop anbieten damit ich auch mal Bider die nicht unscharf, verwackelt, zu hell oder zu dunkel sind?
> Besitze seit Montag meine erste Digitalkamera.



Hallo Klaus,

ich kann dir gerne bei der nächsten Tour ein par allgemeine Tips geben, bezüglich Kamerahaltung, Motivwahl und der gleichen  . Da ich aber nur analog knipse  , kann ich dir bei digital was es das hell / dunkel angeht eher nicht helfen. Man müsste sich mal mit deinerKamera genauer auseinandersetzen...  

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Spooky (12. Mai 2006)

Hier nochmal für alle die am Sonntag eine Tour im Siebengebirge geplant haben:

http://www.siebengebirge.de/sg/pages/veranstaltungen.php

Meine Empfehlung: *LASST ES*  

Alternativ kann man auch ins südliche 7G ausweichen, bzw. erst so gegen abend fahren.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Mai 2006)

Touren am WE im 7gebirge, ja da kann ich auch abraten. 

Es ist mehr ein " kann ich mal vorbei".

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei allen die mir beim Platten helfen. Hat einer noch den Nagel für die Sammplung?


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Mai 2006)

Wart Ihr noch danach im Biergarten?


----------



## Spooky (12. Mai 2006)

Ne, das sollten wir uns für´s nächste Mal aber auf jeden Fall vornehmen, ...

Gestern hatten ja blöderweise nicht alle Licht dabei


----------



## tobi.ass (12. Mai 2006)

Jo, auch nochmal von mir ein Dankeschön an Marco für die herrliche locker Tour gestern! Auch als "Local" habe ich noch neue Trails kennen gelernt! Genial  

War zum ersten mal bei einem Tourentreff dabei und es wird ganz bestimmt nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein. 

Man sieht sich


----------



## 7bergezwerg (12. Mai 2006)

Auch von Peter und mir ein großes Lob und Danke    an den Guide, sowie den Backguide.
Wir haben doch noch den ein oder anderen Trail kennengelernt, bzw. mal andersherum erfahren. 
Wir sind auf jeden Fall weiter dabei.

Lissy + Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (12. Mai 2006)

Getreu dem Motto: Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour,  

Gibt´s schön Ideen, Wünsche, Planungen, Vorschläge für die Tour der nächsten Woche ???

Am Donnerstag werde ich versuchen bei den MTM´lern ab Alfter/Oedekoven mit dabei zu sein, vielleicht möchte sich ja noch jemand vom 7G-Treff anschließen ?

Ansonsten, hat jemand anders Lust nächste Woche mal den Guide (vielleicht am Di oder Mi) zu geben ?

Oder soll ich mir nochmal eine Runde überlegen ?


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (15. Mai 2006)

Einsteigen, anschnallen die nächste Tour geht rückwärts:    

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2467


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bikenstoffel (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Marco,

am Mittwoch schaffe ich es aus beruflichen Gründen nicht bis 18.00 Uhr.

Außerdem muß ich noch das Trikot, die Stutzen und die Fussballstiefel   für das Top-Spiel Arsenal - Barca   überstreifen. 

Das Spiel ist übrigens auch aus optischer Sicht mal was für die Mädels und Frauens, da spielt nämlich das Calvin Klein Model Freddy Ljungberg mit  

Viel Spaß im Siebengebirge und bis demnächst

Christoph


----------



## sibby08 (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Marco,
ich kann leider auch nicht, der Mittwoch fällt bei mir gänzlich flach.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter.

Udo


----------



## Harzerbergziege (16. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe das ich am Mittwoch dabei bin. Man hat mir noch bis 17:30 einen Termin reingelegt. ;-(


----------



## Spooky (16. Mai 2006)

@Christoph und Udo:
Schade das ihr diesmal nicht könnt, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja alternativ bei den Kollegen vom MTM:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1290

@Tobias:
Wir warte ca. 10 Minuten am Treffpunkt, sollte es bei dir später werden ruf mich einfach mal an. Nr. gibt´s gleich per PM.

@All:
Na das wird ja morgen wieder richtig voll im 7G  Und was mich umso mehr freut - es sind sogar einige Wiederholungstäter dabei.  


Bis morgen
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Marco,
Mittwochs kann ich nicht und das Woche für Woche.

Euch viel Spaß morgen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Das Angebot könnte ich übernehmen! Meine das mit dem Guiden nächste Woche Dienstag! Würde dann  mal mit euch durch das Schmelztal fahren und dann hoch zum Auge Gottes! Dann den Gottestrail runter und gemütlich am Rhein zurückrollen! Tour wäre dann ca. 25 km und ca.800hm!

Bringe heute abend noch jemanden mit! Der ist leider nicht hier im Forum angemeldet!

Bis heute abend!


----------



## Spooky (17. Mai 2006)

Hi Thomas,

cool  eine konkretes Guiding-Angebot.

Lass uns heute abend auf jeden Fall mal darüber quatschen. Ab nächster Woche bin ich eh erstmal in Urlaub, das würde dann super passen, damit der Treff in der Zeit nicht 'einschläft'.

Kommt dein Bruda heute abend eigentlich auch ???


Bis später
Marco


----------



## sibby08 (17. Mai 2006)

Nächsten Dienstag merke ich mir schon mal vor. Wenn nichts unvorhersehbares oder Mist Wetter dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.
Vielleicht ist es ja auch ganz sinnvoll im Wechsel immer zwischen Montag und Freitag zu fahren. Da dürfte wohl fast jeder in den genuß kommen mal mitzufahren.
@thomas:
Tourverlauf klingt gut, habe schon viel davon gehört bzw. gelesen  
Bei Dir als Guide hoffe ich nur das ich Euch dann zwischendurch auch wieder finde (Stichwort: Ausscheidungsrennen, "wir sind doch nicht zum spaß hier")  

Sibby


----------



## tobi.ass (17. Mai 2006)

War wieder ne herrlich Tour heute! Hat super Spaß gemacht "und noch ne Runde".... Dir erstmal nen schönen Urlaub!  

Greetz Tobi


----------



## Red Devil (18. Mai 2006)

Moin Spooky

die Tour war in der Tat echt Klasse einige neue Trails kennen gelernt , 
auch wenn diese zum Teil etwas glitschig waren

Wir mußten uns leider etwas früher Verabschieden um unseren Babysitter abzulösen , hatten zu dem auch keine Lampen dabei und auf der Heimfahrt wurde es dann doch schon etwas dunkel!

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Gruß Boris und Steffi


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Mai 2006)

Hi,

war mal wieder super lustig, die Quote der Bekloppten ist unter MTB´ler doch recht hoch    

Freue mich auf das nächste mal. 

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. Mai 2006)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Auf dem Weg zum Thomasberg zurück wurde es leider wieder dunkel. Wird Zeit dat die Tag länger werden. 
Werde nächste Woche nicht dabei sein.
Werde dem Harz einen ordenlichen Besuch abverlangen.


----------



## sibby08 (20. Mai 2006)

Hab mich ma für Dienstag eingetragen, mache meine Teilnahme aber Wetter abhängig.
Bei dem Wetter was heute war vergeht einem ja die Lust an allen  .

Schönen Sonntag

Gruß
sibby


----------



## sibby08 (22. Mai 2006)

@Daywalker:
Ändere mal im LMB das Land von Baden Würtenberg in NRW ab, nicht das einer vergeblich Richtung Süden reist  .

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (22. Mai 2006)

Hey Leute, 

versuche morgen auch wieder dabei zu sein, weiß aber noch nicht wann ich aus dem Büro komme 

Gruß und vielleicht bis morgen Boris


----------



## Fungrisu (22. Mai 2006)

Tach ihr Stollenbeißer,
ich will hoffen das es morgen wenigstens von oben trocken ist wenn wir schön gemütlich durch das 7GB pullern.
Also dann hoffentlich bis morgen.

P.S. Thomas morgen bitte vorher kein Rennrad fahren ich hasse Ausreden    

Gruß Jörg


----------



## redrace (22. Mai 2006)

HUHU

Ist denn einer/eine morgen dabei, der/die mich in Richtung Wesseling wieder mit zurück nehmen könnte?? Dann reise ich nämlich mit dem Rad an!!


----------



## Spooky (22. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wünsche allen Teilnehmern der morgigen Tour viel Spaß und das es wenigstens einigermaßen trocken bleibt. 

Ich verabschiede mich morgen früh erst einmal Richtung Bayern (Bad Hindelang) anschließend geht´s aller Vorraussicht nach weiter an den Lago Maggiore.


Also dann bis in zwei Wochen
Marco


----------



## Derk (22. Mai 2006)

1


----------



## Cheetah (22. Mai 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> 1


???


----------



## Handlampe (22. Mai 2006)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ist denn einer/eine morgen dabei, der/die mich in Richtung Wesseling wieder mit zurück nehmen könnte?? Dann reise ich nämlich mit dem Rad an!!



Hey Meik

Hab gerade meinen Bruda überzeugt, das er mit dem Auto kommt.
Passt mir nämlich auch gut in den Kram, da ich auch mit dem Rad anreise....allerdings schon um 7 Uhr morgens.....steh dann noch ein wenig blöd an ein paar Maschinen rum um mich dann wieder auf's Rad zu schmeißen.

3 Räder+ Fahrer sind im Berlingo kein Problem


----------



## Lipoly (22. Mai 2006)

ich bin evtl. auch dabei (muss gucken wie es mir morgen geht weil bei sovielen rennsäuen loose ich bergauf voll ab!)wenn frank @ Cheetah mich mitnimmt

*Habe sogar ein Bonbon für die Tomburger*
_Ihr dürft BERGAUF mit dem Stab fahren_


----------



## sibby08 (22. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin evtl. auch dabei (muss gucken wie es mir morgen geht weil bei sovielen rennsäuen loose ich bergauf voll ab!)wenn frank @ Cheetah mich mitnimmt
> 
> *Habe sogar ein Bonbon für die Tomburger*
> _Ihr dürft BERGAUF mit dem Stab fahren_


 
Keine Panik bergauf, ich bin ja auch noch da. Wirst schon nicht alleine fahren müssen  . Prima Idee den Tomburgern bergauf dein Stab zu geben, dann ist es ja für abwärts frei  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi.ass (22. Mai 2006)

Schaffe es leider morgen nicht bis 18 Uhr. Ich hoffe Auge Gottes wird  irgendwann nochmal angefahren. Wünsche Euch morgen aber nen trockene Runde und hoffe auf nächste Woche! 

Greetz Tobi


----------



## redrace (22. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Meik
> 
> Hab gerade meinen Bruda überzeugt, das er mit dem Auto kommt.
> Passt mir nämlich auch gut in den Kram, da ich auch mit dem Rad anreise....allerdings schon um 7 Uhr morgens.....steh dann noch ein wenig blöd an ein paar Maschinen rum um mich dann wieder auf's Rad zu schmeißen.
> ...



HUHU

Angebot angenommen!!


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. Mai 2006)

Bin heute auch nicht dabei. Fahre heute abend Richtung Harz um dort ein paar höhenmeter zuholen und mir auf dem Brocken den Ar.... abzufrieren.

Euch eine saubere Runde.


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Kann mir mal einer die Anfahrt bis nach Baden Würtemberg zum Nachtigallental schreiben damit ich heute abend bei der Tour auch pünktlich bin ich wollte nämlich schonmal losfahren damit ich rechtzeitig dort bin! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (23. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal einer die Anfahrt bis nach Baden Würtemberg zum Nachtigallental schreiben damit ich heute abend bei der Tour auch pünktlich bin ich wollte nämlich schonmal losfahren damit ich rechtzeitig dort bin!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
@Thomas (Daywalker)
siehste, ich sach noch ändere das Land!


----------



## Kalinka (23. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @Thomas (Daywalker)
> siehste, ich sach noch ändere das Land!



*Ja, in Spanien, Tunesien, Wüste Gobi...*
Hier in Honnef regnete...schüttet...wasserfallt es gerade von oben und von der Seite.
Seid Ihr sicher mit heute Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (23. Mai 2006)

Sorry, aber ich bin raus für heute. Schade eigentlich aber ich bin eh leicht grippalisch (wenn man das so schreibt) angeschlagen und da ist mir das Wetter zu ungewiss.
Vielleicht wird die Tour ja noch mal irgendwann wiederholt.
Ich wünsche denen die mitfahren auf jedenfall viel spaß und Trockenheit!

Evtl. bis Donnerstag in Weibern.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Danke an den Guide oder waren es mehrere??
Gut das sich so viele was zu sagen hatten.
Entschuldigt das ich euch Berghoch so gebremst habe.

Gut das ich heute Thomas part übernommen habe! Einfach auf gerader Strecke abzufliegen! 

Ich fand es echt klasse das wie nur auf breiten Wegen unterwegs waren! 

Habt ihr noch mehr davon?

Auch danke an die gewollte Fangopackung! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (24. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich bin raus für heute. Schade eigentlich aber ich bin eh leicht grippalisch (wenn man das so schreibt) angeschlagen und da ist mir das Wetter zu ungewiss.
> Vielleicht wird die Tour ja noch mal irgendwann wiederholt.
> Ich wünsche denen die mitfahren auf jedenfall viel spaß und Trockenheit!
> 
> ...



du weichei 
ich hatte voll die halsschmerzen und habe heute garkeine stimme mehr! ; alles fahrbar 

zur tour:
mann war ich platt gestern
war aber ne lockere gesellschaft auch wenn alle so  gerast sind(zumindest berghoch) und ich voll schlecht mitkam
und das wetter: wollt ihr maln bild von meiner unterwäsche? da war VOM DRECK alles braun dran


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ... wollt ihr maln bild von meiner unterwäsche?




Danke! Hab'sch noch genug von


----------



## Lipoly (24. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Hab'sch noch genug von



und ich habe extra gesagt...GEBT DIE BILDER NICHT WEITER   

aber besser im FDTH Fred weiterspammen!


----------



## Scaramouche (1. Juni 2006)

Wer hat den Lust am Pfingstmontag eine kleine Tour zu fahren?
Da ich als Guide nicht tauge - ich fahre hinten - schlage ich vor eine Spooky-Tour nachzufahren. Aber vielleicht möchte jemand den Guide machen


----------



## windsurfer1987 (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
wir sind 2 bis 3 Jungs, die am Pfingstmontag Lust auf eine kleine Tour durchs 7Gebirge haben.
Kennen uns aber leider dort so gut wie nicht aus und der Kollege, der sich dort besser auskennt, kann leider nicht.
Würden wir uns gerne einer Tour anschließen, die so 2 bis 3 Stunden dauert (ab mittags) und eher leicht bis mittel einzustufen wäre, da wir alle noch nicht in Bestform sind.

Gruß, Oliver aka windsurfer1987


----------



## VenneRider (1. Juni 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat den Lust am Pfingstmontag eine kleine Tour zu fahren?
> Da ich als Guide nicht tauge - ich fahre hinten - schlage ich vor eine Spooky-Tour nachzufahren. Aber vielleicht möchte jemand den Guide machen



Hallo Lissy,
Hallo Oliver,

wenn sich sonst kein wirklich ortskundiger Guide finden lässt würde ich die Jungfern-Tour vom 11.05., ca. 30 km / 600 hm, von Spooky an Pfingstmontag guiden.

So long,

Marco


----------



## Scaramouche (1. Juni 2006)

Hey Marco,
Ist ja wunderbar . 
Stellst Du die Tour als Guide ins LMB? 
Sollen wir uns so um 11:00 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental treffen?


----------



## windsurfer1987 (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Marco,
hört sich super an!

Musst nur sagen, wann denn am Montag und ich muss dann abklären, ob wir alle dann dort sein können. Würden wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug ab Köln bis Königswinter kommen.

So zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr wäre schon gut.

Gruß, Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juni 2006)

Ich möchte Euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben , aber denke doch nochmal darauf hinzuweisen, das
1. Wochenende ist
2. Feiertag ist
3. das erste trockene Wochenende seit Wochen ist!
Was das für die Besucherzahl des 7GB zu bedeuten hat, läßt sich vermutlich auch mit Pilgerläufen vergleichen?!


----------



## Scaramouche (2. Juni 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte Euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben , aber denke doch nochmal darauf hinzuweisen, das
> 
> 1. Wochenende ist
> 2. Feiertag ist
> ...


 
Hey Andreas,
hast Du eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juni 2006)

Ich erinnere mich, daß jemand sagte, daß das südliche 7GB um das Auge Gottes weitaus weniger Besucher haben soll. Ansonten hätte ich Euch zu mir in den Siegkreis eingeladen, wenn nicht

Ich den Ruhrpott Cross für das Wochenende eingeplant hätte   
Mich aber vermutlich mein Heuschnupfen bei der kommenden Trockenheit dahinraffen würde  
- daher wahrscheinlich weder den Cross, noch eine Tour mit Euch einplanen kann.
 Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Spooky (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

so bin auch wieder im Lande. Nach ein paar Tagen totalem Drisswetter in Bad Hindelang (trotzdem zwei schöne Touren gefahren) sind wir in Richtung Naturns geflüchtet und was soll ich sagen bis auf einen Tag nur Sonne und so um die 20-25 Grad - also perfektes Bikewetter  

@Lizzy:
Kann Andreas da Recht geben, im 7G werdet ihr vermutlich nicht wirklich viel Spaß haben am Pfingstmontag (zumindest bei gutem Wetter). Da bleibt wirklich nur ausweichen in den südlichen Teil hier würden sich Michael (Splash), Boris (Red Devile) oder auch Jürgen (Waschbaer) als Guide anbieten  Vielleicht hat ja einer Zeit und Lust ne Tour auszuschreiben.

Ansonsten bleibt noch der Kottenforst, ...

Ich werde nicht teilnehmen können, da ich wenn alles glatt geht von Mo bis Mi den Rheinsteig ab Wiesbaden unter die Stollen nehmen möchte. Mehr dazu folgt noch, Aus der letzten Etappe könnte man prima eine (seeeeehr) langsamen Feierabendrunde machen  


Viele Grüße 
Marco


----------



## Cheetah (2. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,
ich schmeiß all eure Posts zusammen und mach was Neues draus.
Wie wäre es von Bad Honnef aus den Rheinsteig Richtung Linz zu fahren?
*Vorteile:*
Weg ist gut Ausgeschildert, kein Guide notwendig.
Man kann ruhig am Rhein lang zurückrollen.
Super Aussichten.
Gaststätten an der Wegstrecke. 

*Nachteile:*
Viele fiese Höhenmeter.


----------



## Scaramouche (2. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> ich schmeiß all eure Posts zusammen und mach was Neues draus.
> Wie wäre es von Bad Honnef aus den Rheinsteig Richtung Linz zu fahren?
> *Vorteile:*
> ...


 
Wenn Du oben auf mich wartest, dann nehme ich auch die Höhenmeter in Kauf.


----------



## VenneRider (2. Juni 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> @Lizzy:
> Kann Andreas da Recht geben, im 7G werdet ihr vermutlich nicht wirklich viel Spaß haben am Pfingstmontag (zumindest bei gutem Wetter). Da bleibt wirklich nur ausweichen in den südlichen Teil hier würden sich Michael (Splash), Boris (Red Devile) oder auch Jürgen (Waschbaer) als Guide anbieten  Vielleicht hat ja einer Zeit und Lust ne Tour auszuschreiben.


Wenn sich ein Guide für den südlichen Teil findet schließe ich mich an. Da kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus.



			
				Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bleibt noch der Kottenforst, ...


Wäre eine Alternative, wobei sich da bei gutem Wetter auch jede Menge Volk auf den Hauptwegen tummelt.

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Red Devil (3. Juni 2006)

Hey Leute,
fahre´n morgen ne Tour an der Lahn , ich hoffe das das Wetter mit spielt. 

Sollte ich dann am Montag wieder fit sein würde ich mich Euch anschließen und könnte dann auch (wenn es gewünscht wird) etwas im südl.7GB guiden.

Sagt einfach Bescheid wann und wo (Bad Honnef, R´breitbach, Unkel etc) ihr starten wollt und ich versuche auch da zu sein. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es von Bad Honnef aus den Rheinsteig Richtung Linz zu fahren?



Klingt doch garnicht schlecht, würde mich evtl. einklinken, wenns gesundheitlich hinhaut. Morgen oder Montag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (4. Juni 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt doch garnicht schlecht, würde mich evtl. einklinken, wenns gesundheitlich hinhaut. Morgen oder Montag?



Für den Rheinsteig bin ich zu unfit (kratzen im Hals), hat einer eine Idee für eine Flachlandtour?


----------



## Spooky (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

so, bevor ich mich für die nächsten drei Tage wieder verabschiede. Hier schonmal ein Termin für Freitag nächste Woche:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2572

So grob wird sich die Tour an der Einsteigerrunde vom letzten Jahr orientieren und das Tempo wird gaaaanz langsam sein. 


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (4. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Rheinsteig bin ich zu unfit (kratzen im Hals), hat einer eine Idee für eine Flachlandtour?


Kottenforst, frag mal Venne Rider.


----------



## Scaramouche (4. Juni 2006)

Mein Mann ist noch an der Mosel biken, je nachdem wie fit er morgen ist , möchten wir im 7Gebirge oder im Kottenforst fahren. Wir schauen morgen früh nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Rheinsteig bin ich zu unfit (kratzen im Hals), hat einer eine Idee für eine Flachlandtour?


 

Flachland gibts nur bei uns, alternativ auch möglich.


----------



## VenneRider (4. Juni 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Kottenforst, frag mal Venne Rider.



So, Butter bei de Fische,

da ich nicht wirklich weiss wie die Besucherzahlen im Siebengebierge sind, hier eine Runde im Kottenforst.
Abfahrt am Waldparkplatz Autobahnkreuz Meckenheim-Merl. Von hier aus geht es Richtung Godesberg über den Heiderhof wieder Richtung Venne und Quer wurd den Kottenforst. Gefahren werden Waldautobahnen und zwischendurch immer wieder Trails der Region.

Wer mitkommen will, hier der Link zum LMB

So long,

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaramouche (5. Juni 2006)

Bei den netten Leuten, sind wir (Peter) natürlich mit dabei. Bis gleich


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Juni 2006)

Mal schnell noch einen Dank an die Guides Marco und Boris, war wieder ein gelungener Nachmittag


----------



## Scaramouche (6. Juni 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schnell noch einen Dank an die Guides Marco und Boris, war wieder ein gelungener Nachmittag


 
Da schließe ich mich gerne an, bis auf meinen   war das wieder ne tolle Tour.


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Juni 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Da schließe ich mich gerne an, bis auf meinen   war das wieder ne tolle Tour.




Ich hoffe, die "Folgen" werden gut zu ertragen sein, einige haben getragen, Du hattest MUT 

Hab wieder viel zu lachen bekommen , Wiederholung ist sehr erwünscht!!!


----------



## Harzerbergziege (6. Juni 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so, bevor ich mich für die nächsten drei Tage wieder verabschiede. Hier schonmal ein Termin für Freitag nächste Woche:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scaramouche (6. Juni 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, die "Folgen" werden gut zu ertragen sein, einige haben getragen, Du hattest MUT
> 
> Hab wieder viel zu lachen bekommen , Wiederholung ist sehr erwünscht!!!


 
Fühle mich im Moment etwas *gerädert  .* Für die 7GB-Tour am Freitag habe ich mich erstmal abgemeldet  . Muss mal sehen wie ich mich fühle. Ich würde aber schon gerne vor dem Urlaub noch mal biken.


----------



## Spooky (7. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

so melde mich zurück von der Expedition Rheinsteig  

Einen kurzen Bericht und ein paar Fotos gibbet später, jetzt wird erst mal lecker gegessen   

Mann, tut mir der Ar... weh  



 

 




Bis dann 
Marco


----------



## Race4Hills (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo Marco,

sieht sehr gut aus, Dein Profi, aber Du bist doch wären der fahr gar nicht mehr am leben!

Nein Spass bei Seite, hast Du die Tour auf GPS auf gezeichnet, wenn Ja, würde ich fragen ob Du Ihn mir zu Verfügung stellen kannst?

Wir haben am WE folgendes hinter uns gebracht, lohnenswert wie wir meinen, doch sollte es vorher 2 Wochen nicht geregnet haben.

Ruhrpottcross 2006 Finsher 144km mit 3400Hm in 2 Tagen

Hallo zusammen, wir haben mal reißaus genommen und schlugen uns längs duch die grüne Hölle des Ruhrgebiets incl. Fangopackung und Pferde******* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 (wurde zensiert, sagt MANN auch nicht nur FRAU), doch am Ende waren wir glücklich und leerten noch einen Kasten Bier.

....    ERDINGER Alkoholfrei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     ..... 

für schnelle genesung der Beine.
Hier vor ab ein paar Impressionen.

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_020

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_023

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_087

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_094

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_102

Beim nächsten mal fahren wir in Dortmund los, damit wir die Singeltrails bergab genießen können und nicht bergauf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Noch mehr Bilder findet Ihr hier auf unserer Homepage 

www.race4hills.paritzsch.de

Bis bald Gruss Ines & Jens


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo Spooky,

hast Du die Tour am WM-Freitag rausgenommen?
Werde zum Spiel den Grillgastgeber spielen und Harzerspezialitäten auf den
Tisch stellen.

Aber kommende Woche bin ich wieder dabei!

Tobias


----------



## Spooky (8. Juni 2006)

Hab den Termin erst mal nur 'versteckt'.

Grade mal 2h auf der Arbeit und schon bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher das das morgen abend auch klappt  

Werde heute abend definitiv sagen können, ob der Termin stehen bleibt oder ob ich ihn absagen muß.

@Cheetah
Geplant war ja die Einsteigerrunde mit der Schleife durch den Ennert vom letzten Jahr, könntest du zur Not die Tour auch guiden ???


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (8. Juni 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Termin erst mal nur 'versteckt'.
> 
> Grade mal 2h auf der Arbeit und schon bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher das das morgen abend auch klappt
> 
> ...


Wenn ich bis morgen meine Halsschmerzen    los bin gerne. Im Augenblick sieht es aber nicht danach aus.


----------



## Spooky (8. Juni 2006)

Hi,



			
				Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> sieht sehr gut aus, Dein Profi, aber Du bist doch wären der fahr gar nicht mehr am leben!
> 
> Nein Spass bei Seite, hast Du die Tour auf GPS auf gezeichnet, wenn Ja, würde ich fragen ob Du Ihn mir zu Verfügung stellen kannst?



ne, so wat modernes hab ich nicht. Kann dir aber bei Bedarf den Wanderführer und die Karte leihen - einfach Bescheid sagen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (8. Juni 2006)

So, nachdem sich mittlerweile zwei einhalb mögliche Ersatzguides für morgen gefunden haben (Balu und Airhaenz im Wahner Heide Fred, und Cheetah vielleicht) habe ich den Termin wieder sichtbar gemacht. 

Ob ich dann dabei sein kann, poste ich dann nochmal. 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (9. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin,

hier wie versprochen ein paar Fotos zur Rheinsteig-Tour:

http://www.mnietz.de/Fotoalbum/categories.php?cat_id=5


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Redking (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
was ist denn jetzt los Mitfahrerschwund, weil doch einige bemerkt haben das heute die Nationalmannschaft spielt??

Also ich werde um 18 Uhr dort sein! Kenne mich aber nicht aus!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Spooky (9. Juni 2006)

Hi Klaus,


			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werde um 18 Uhr dort sein! Kenne mich aber nicht aus!


du hast ja mit Balu einen ortkundigen Guide dabei und so wie ich das sehe müsste seven-hornets sich als Königswinterer auch ganz gut auskennen.

Ich werde es wohl leider auch nicht rechtzeitig schaffen, bin froh wenn ich überhaupt um 18:00 Uhr hier rauskomme.   

Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen Teilnehmern heute eine schöne Tour  

Werde meine Tour dann wohl nächste Woche nachholen, diesmal trage ich den Termin aber erst ein, wenn ich ihn auch 100% sicher bin das es klappt.

Hat irgendwer Lust am WE, wahrscheinlich So auf eine Tour so Richtung Landskrone oder so ???

VG
   Marco


----------



## Balu. (9. Juni 2006)

> Also ich werde um 18 Uhr dort sein! Kenne mich aber nicht aus!



Ich werde auch da sein, zur Not fahren wir zu zweit ... ich dachte daran anzufangen wir Spookys Tour vor 2 ?!? Wochen, und dann evtl. was in die Breiberge ... mal schaun ...


----------



## Balu. (9. Juni 2006)

Servus,

da sind wir auch schon wieder. Zu einer kleinen aber feinen Tour trafen sich heute:

Redking
Schnegge
Sevenhornet
Krampe ?!?
u. Balu

Im wesentlichen war die Tour ähnlich der letzten die ich bei Spooky mitgefahren bin, ich habe mich bemüht möglichst viele schöne Wege mit möglichst wenig Höhenmetern zu kombinieren ...

Heraus kamen 21km u. 660hm (lt. Schnegge) und, ich kann da denke ich nicht nur für mich sprechen , jede Menge Fahrspaß, die anderen sahen auch nicht unglücklich aus. 

Bis demnächst
euer
Balu


----------



## Redking (9. Juni 2006)

Danke Stefan für die schöne Tour. 
Ich hatte wohl auch eine Kamera??
Folgt noch





















Wegen Unschärfe nur diese Bilder? Dummer Kameramann!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (9. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Heraus kamen 21km u. 660hm (lt. Schnegge)



es waren 560hm... Ansonsten kann ich dir nur zustimmen Top Runde und nette Leute  ... und ich hab meine Meinung zur WM von  in  geändert... ich will gar nich' mehr nach Timbuktu sondern wie heute bei geilstem biker Wetter in unsere  Menschenleeren Wälder   

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Krampe (10. Juni 2006)

Moin moin,
Ich hab die Tour gestern erst kurzfristig entdeckt und bin deshalb einfach hingefahren ohne mich einzutragen..
Obwohl ich in der Gegend auch schon ein paar Meter gefahren bin kannte ich einige teile der Strecke noch überhaupt nicht  .
Was ich auch noch nicht kannte war die andere Art das Bike zu bewegen , ohne Schaltung und so  .
Also Balu, das hat mich schon beeindruckt was du da mit dem "Teil" angestellt hast... .
Insgesammt eine schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und gerne wieder  .
Ich bin übrigens noch ohne Licht nach Alfter gekommen und hatte noch einen super Sonnenuntergang vor der Nase.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Spooky (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade mal einen Termin für die CTF in Ahrweiler eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2656

Würde mich freuen, wenn man den ein oder anderen aus dem Lokalforum dort trifft. Wir sind die CTF letztes Jahr schon gefahren - schöne Strecke, Top Orga. gute Verpflegung. Also eintragen marsch marsch.   Vielleicht finden auf diesen Weg ja auch ein paar Fahrgemeinschaften zusammen.

Wie siehts morgen mit einer gemeinsamen Runde aus ???


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (17. Juni 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts morgen mit einer gemeinsamen Runde aus ???


Hab mal was eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2660


----------



## VenneRider (17. Juni 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal was eingetragen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2660



Hab mich mal angemeldet  

Bis morgen,

Marco


----------



## Janne-man (17. Juni 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal was eingetragen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2660


 

Nachdem ich bei der "Gründungsfahrt" dabei war habe ich endlich mal wieder Zeit mich im Siebengebirge blicken zu lassen.
Werde morgen auch dabei sein, auch wenn das für einen Sonntag viel zu frühes Aufstehen bedeutet...

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (18. Juni 2006)

Hier ein paar Fotos zur heutigen Tour, die Teilnehmer waren:


Iris @ Timber
Marco @ Venne-Rider
Jan @ Janne-man
Giom @ Giom
Marco @ Spooky




Iris, Jan und Giom




Marco




Das Profil


Freue mich auf´s nächste Mal

Bis dann
Marco


----------



## Harzerbergziege (20. Juni 2006)

Hi,

wann ist den das nächste Treffen? 
 Konnte am Wochenende nicht, mußte Dogsitting  betreiben.
Bin dieses Wochenende im Harz und fahr ein paar Trails für den Harzcross ab.

Es könnte noch sein, dass ich einen Platz im 4er Team für 24h am Ring frei habe. Hat einer Interesse?

Gruß 
Tobias


----------



## Spooky (20. Juni 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wann ist den das nächste Treffen?
> Konnte am Wochenende nicht, mußte Dogsitting  betreiben.
> ...


Werde morgen bei den Kollegen vom TTL mitfahren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja da ? Nächste Woche Mi oder Do findet wieder eine Feierabendrunde statt. Tobi.ass hat schon verstärktes Interesse angemeldet auch mal zu guiden   

Sag mal Harzcross, klingt interessant - erzähl mal mehr. Strecke, Länge, HM, usw ...


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Harzerbergziege (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Marco,

ich hatte geplant am 29-30.07. eine Harzüberquerung zu machen. Über- nachtung auf dem Brocken 1100 m in der Herberge.
Start: Harz Südseite bis Brocken, jenach Strecke 50-70 km. 
Ende: Harz Nord/Ostseite alternative zurück zum Ausgangspkt aber andere Route.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## tobi.ass (22. Juni 2006)

Hatte gestern kurzfristig noch eine Feierabendrunde reingestelllt. 

Christian, Frank und Balu waren so spontan sind sind mitgekommen  
Danke auch an Balu der den Weg von Annatal ins Tretschbachtal kannte und uns nach ner Lohrbergrunde über die Breiberge (was für ein geiler Trail) zum Rhein runter gelotst hat. Christian musste es am letzte Drittel der Breiberge langsam angehen lassen - seine Bremse mit den abgefahrenen Belägen drohte zu kollabieren  

Waren zwar nur 18,7km aber 650hm auf vielen schönen Singeltrails gewesen  

Hat wie immer super Laune gemacht.  Thanx and Greetz


----------



## psychohit (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo, komme aus Königswinter, würde mich gern mal zu der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen, wenn ihr kein  Renntempo fahrt. Wann geht denn das nächste mal was im 7G, gerne Startpunkt Nachtigallental.

Gruß der psychohit!


----------



## tobi.ass (23. Juni 2006)

Immer mal bei den Fahrgemeinschaften reinschauen. Es gibt keine fetsgelegten Tage. Ich werd sicher nächste Woche Mittwoch/Donnerstag reinstellen.


----------



## psychohit (24. Juni 2006)

wo finde ich denn genau die Fahrgemeinschaften?


----------



## Redking (24. Juni 2006)

psychohit schrieb:
			
		

> wo finde ich denn genau die Fahrgemeinschaften?


Hier
Oder schau mal rechts oben über deienm Benutzernamen.
Dort steht Last Minute Biking

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Spooky (26. Juni 2006)

tobi.ass schrieb:
			
		

> Immer mal bei den Fahrgemeinschaften reinschauen. Es gibt keine fetsgelegten Tage. Ich werd sicher nächste Woche Mittwoch/Donnerstag reinstellen.


Hi Tobi,

wo bleibt denn der Termin  

Ich wäre übrigens für Donnerstag  

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi.ass (26. Juni 2006)

bist Du wieder ungeduldig, Marco  Terminnist drin, aber schon für Mittwoch. Ich hoffe wir sehn uns


----------



## tobi.ass (27. Juni 2006)

Hey, was los mit Euch??? Morgen solls net regnen! Wo sind die Biker für die Feierabendrunde? Zuviel Fussball ist auch nicht gut!


----------



## Spooky (28. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin,

@tobias:

Hab mich eingetragen, denke das das heute abend passt, ...


@all:
Habe für Samstag mal was eingetragen.

Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2715


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Harzerbergziege (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Tobias und Marco,
ich hoffe das ich es bis 18:30 schaffe. Habe mal wieder kurz vorher einen Termin.

Wenn ja Treffen am Treffpkt
Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Spooky (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Tobias,

hab mein Handy dabei, die Nummer hast du doch noch, oder ???


VG
Marco


----------



## Harzerbergziege (28. Juni 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tobias,
> 
> hab mein Handy dabei, die Nummer hast du doch noch, oder ???
> 
> ...



Nummer habe ich noch, schicke meine dir per mail


----------



## blitzfitz (28. Juni 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> @all:
> Habe für Samstag mal was eingetragen.
> 
> Guckst du hier:
> ...



Hi Marco,

ich würde an der Linzer Fähre dazukommen.

Viele Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## Giom (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Marco,
ich bin ab Königswinter dabei !
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Balu. (28. Juni 2006)

Servus,

da sind wir auch schon wieder von unserer kleinen Mittwochsrunde !

Juhu ! Tobias hat mich endlich von seinem Fluch befreit  ... oder lag es daran (wie Frank vermutet) das ich mich heute auf dem Weg nach Köwi warmfahren konnte ?!?  

Grundlegend neue Sachen sind wir nicht gefahren, aber mit neuen Leuten:
Mal schaun ob ich noch alle zusammenbekomme...

Spooky
seine Freundin !?!
Tobi.ass
Cheetah
Monsterchen
Der andere Helge
Balu.
...und ich habe leider seinen Namen vergessen war auch wieder dabei !
(Asche über mein Haupt)

Nicht zu vergessen 412 Schafe and a Sheep Car


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi.ass (29. Juni 2006)

Jaja, meine alten Shamanenfähigkeiten ..... die waren im Helm versteckt .... kleiner Insider.  
"Der andere" der auch wieder dabei war, is der Christian 

Jo war ne feine Tour, kurz aber knackig. Wäre schöne wenn der Guide beim nächste mal pünktlich wäre    ... versprochen!!!


----------



## Giom (1. Juli 2006)

Hi,
danke an Spooky für die coole Tour. Nach Angaben von Garmin: 76 km / 1992 Höhenmeter. Hier schon mal das Höhenprofile:






Und die Kartenansicht:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/20060701_Rheinsteig_Karte.JPG

Bis zum nächsten mal!!!
Guillaume


----------



## Red Devil (1. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute,

auch von mir an alle Mitfahrer nen Gruß, hat mal wieder Spass gemacht nen Ründchen zu drehen. 
Vor allem die Aufzeichnung vom Garmin, speziell die HM Angaben sind nicht schlecht , sollt mir auch so ein Gerät anschaffen. 

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Boris


----------



## Spooky (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

auch mir hat die erste größere Tour des Tourentreffs (wir sollten uns im Übrigen auch mal so´ne schicke Abkürzung wie die anderen Treffs einfallen lassen  ) richtig viel Laune gemacht. Besser hätte der Samstag kaum laufen können  .

Die RheinsteigBesteiger waren:


Ralf aka Blitzfitz
Boris aka Grüner Frosch
Boris aka Red Devil
Guillaume aka Giom
Stefan aka Irieblue
Der Verfasser
Besonders gefreut hat mich die Tatsache das mit Stefan wieder ein neuer Mitfahrer dabei war.  

Nachdem alle Mitfahrer an den verschiedenen Treffpunkten aufgelesen waren, vertrauten wir uns am Start in Linz fatalerweise der Führung eines Tomburgers an   So ging es anstatt über den Rheinsteig über eine weite Schleife Richtung Kasbachtal und hoch auf die Erpeler Ley. Hier hatten wir dann bereits 700hm auf dem Ticker  (Garmin-User sicher etwas mehr  ). Die Schleife hat sich aber 100% gelohnt und ich bin um eine Erkenntniss reicher ... (Nein, nicht das mit dem Tomburger  ) ... Die Ecke rund um Linz, Wiedtal, usw... werde ich mir wohl mal genauer ansehen müssen. Danke nochmal an Ralf und Boris für das Guiding in der Region.

Von der Ley ging es dann, stets dem Steig folgend, über Orsberg, Stux bis hinunter ins Hähnerbachtal um dort festzustellen, ob der Leidensberg seinen Name zu recht trägt ... er tut es. ich glaube der Einzige der das Teil komplett gefahren ist war Ralf ... Respekt  

Über die Bruchhauser Heide erreichten wir schließlich das Auge Gottes. Der Abstecher über Himmerich, Leyberg und das Mucherwiesental wurde links liegen gelassen, statt dessen ging es über dem Stellweg direkt zum Löwenburger Hof zur wohlverdienten Pause. 

Der Rest der Tour ging über die bekannten 7G-Trails bis nach Königswinter.

Die 'technischen' Daten zur Tour hat Guillaume ja bereits veröffentlicht, und ja Boris ich hol´mir demnächst auch so´n Teil  

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder der Tour (Den Rest gibt´s in meinem Fotoalbum):













Mir hat es wie oben schon geschrieben riesig Spaß gemacht, die Gruppe hat gut harmoniert, von mir aus gerne wieder, ...


Viele Grüße
Marco

PS: Bin den Rest der Tour ab Milchhäuschen heute mit Iris abgefahren, daraus machen wir glaube ich mal einen Feierabendrunde


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. Juli 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

trotz schwerer Beine hat es mir mal wieder sehr gut gefallen, es sind einige spitzenmäßige Trails dabei gewesen  .

Vielen Dank an die Guides.  Die schäl Sick hat mich überzeugt!


----------



## blitzfitz (2. Juli 2006)

Eine tolle Tour mit netten Leuten und Geschichten ohne Ende (soweit der Pulsschlag es zuliess).  Besonders die Geschichte mit 4 Uhr Nachts Aufstehen, um dann Biken zu gehen, will mir nicht aus dem Kopf gehen.  

Ansonsten, vielen Dank an Spooky für diese Tour. Hat Super Spaß gemacht!  

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi.ass (4. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute, hab ne Tour für Mittwoch reingestellt! Hoffe ich seh den ein oder anderen dann


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Juli 2006)

Ich hoffe , dass ich dabei sein kann. 
Bin gestern der Truppe von Handlampe hinterher gefahren, aber mind. 1 h Stunde später. Habe Sie aber nicht getroffen.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## tobi.ass (5. Juli 2006)

Hey, bitte nicht so viele für die Feierabendrunde anmelden, sonst gibt's noch Stau im SIebengebirge  
Wat los? Fußball ist erst um 21 Uhr und wir sind eh raus! Ihr seid doch alles Schönwetterfahrer, und nu ....


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juli 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe , dass ich dabei sein kann.
> Bin gestern der Truppe von Handlampe hinterher gefahren, aber mind. 1 h Stunde später. Habe Sie aber nicht getroffen.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobias



Handlampe hinterherfahren


----------



## Redking (5. Juli 2006)

tobi.ass schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, bitte nicht so viele für die Feierabendrunde anmelden, sonst gibt's noch Stau im SIebengebirge
> Wat los? Fußball ist erst um 21 Uhr und wir sind eh raus! Ihr seid doch alles Schönwetterfahrer, und nu ....


Kann mich nicht anmelden, da steht mittel und das schaff ich nicht. 
Gehe dafür dann auf die Straße um das vielleicht mal auszumerzen. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (5. Juli 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich nicht anmelden, da steht mittel und das schaff ich nicht.
> Gehe dafür dann auf die Straße um das vielleicht mal auszumerzen.
> Gruß
> Klaus


*
Klaus, du schaffest es!
Keine weitere Diskussion.
*


----------



## Redking (5. Juli 2006)

Nein Frank,
ich werde heute erstmal auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs sein.
Falls es aufhört zu regnen. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tobi.ass (6. Juli 2006)

immerhin waren wir gestern zu dritt und haben den Regen ganz gut abgepasst. Pünktlich zum Start hat es aufgehörtt zu regnen und die Waldwege und Trails waren erstaunlich trocken. Mit dabei waren noch
Cheeta @Frank
chris#cross @ Christian

war ne schöne lockere Runde über Hirschburg, Wolkenburg, Annatal, Nasseplatz, Lohrberg, Löwenburg rauf und Abschluss über Breiberge. Waren nur knapp 18 Kilometer aber wir ham geölt wie sau.  

So, nöächste Woche ist WM vorbei und denn auch hoffentlich wieder mehr Teilnehmer


----------



## Spooky (10. Juli 2006)

Hier ein Termin für Kurzentschlossene:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2775


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Juli 2006)

Schade, heute geht es leider nicht 

Schöne Feierabendrunde wünche ich euch noch 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gestern auf der Löwenburg Handschuhe und Sonnenbrille gefunden. Sollte jemand diese schon vermissen, bitte melden...

Wenn ich Zeit hätte würde ich gerne an dem Termin heute Teilnehmen.  Der Petersberger Bittweg ist mir von gestern noch in guter Erinnerung... 

Gruß Guido


----------



## der.anderehelge (10. Juli 2006)

Die Beiträge zu den letzten Touren machen mich schwer neidisch. Ich war diesen Samstag 80km allein unterwegs. Etwas Gesellschaft wäre mal wieder schön.

Also ich sehe zu dass ich heute dabei bin. 18:00 Uhr ist aber als Termin ziemlich sportlich, da kann es danach ruhig langsam weiter gehen. 

Hab ich etwa die Bilder vom 28.6. vergessen? Auf einigen sind tatsächlich Leute zu erkennen. Ich schaff das wohl noch irgendwann mit dem Hochladen. Nicht böse sein.

Bis nachher, Helge


----------



## tobi.ass (10. Juli 2006)

Leider werden ich und chris#cross in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen erstmal nicht mehr an Feierabendrunden oder Touren teilnehmen können. Samstag abend sind wir unterhalb vom Ölberg auf einer langen abschüssigen Passage fast ungebremst in eine unbekannten, geschlossene Schranke reingeknallt. Vorsorglich haben wir chris#cross mit dem Krankenwagen aus dem Wald holen lassen, die schlimmen Befürchtungen haben sich aber zum Glück nicht bewarheitet, und er ist "nur" mit schweren Prellungen und Schürfwunden und ich mit Schürfwunden (vor allem am Allerwertsten) und einer Fleischwunde davongekommen.
Die Strecke war zwar bekannt, aber die Schranke bisher nie geschlossen und die Pfosten verschwanden in den hohen Brennesseln und sind nie aufgefallen. Meinen Radcomputer hab ich dann gestern auf dem Feld daneben gefunden und der funktioniert sogar noch!! Beim Auslesen der Daten hört die Geschwindigkeitskurve abrupt bei 38 km/h auf ... waren wohl ein paar Schutzengel mit unterwegs. 
Werden heute erst mal schauen was an den Bikes zu tun ist. Kommen aber denn auch bald wieder mit auf Tour .... wenn ich wieder auf nem Sattel sitzen kann ;-) .... Also, bis denn, Safty first und immer Helm auf.


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juli 2006)

Gute Besserung Euch beiden!


----------



## Red Devil (10. Juli 2006)

Pardus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gestern auf der Löwenburg Handschuhe und Sonnenbrille gefunden. Sollte jemand diese schon vermissen, bitte melden...
> 
> Gruß Guido



Hey Pradus,

war die Brille zufällig ne Specialized Singeltrak in schwarz? Hab die an der Auffahrt zur Löwenburg verloren , ist zugegeben schon was her, wäre also Zufall wenn die jetzt Auftauchen würde.
Aber Zufälle soll es ja geben. 

PS: Wart Ihre die größere Gruppe die im Löwenburger Hof gesessen hat?

Gruß Red Devil


----------



## Pardus (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Red Devil,

nein ich war solo Unterwegs, Brille und Handschuhe lagen oben auf der Aussichtsplattform auf einer Bank...

Gruß Guido

PS: Das gleiche ist mir vor zwei Wochen selber passiert, habe Brille und Handschuhe irgendwo zwischen Remagen und Bad Breisig (Rheinhöhenweg) liegen lassen... doof


----------



## Red Devil (10. Juli 2006)

Pardus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Red Devil,
> nein ich war solo Unterwegs,


Hey Guido ich dachte wegen deines Bike. in der Gruppe war nämlich auch einer mit nem Fusion dabei.


			
				Pardus schrieb:
			
		

> Brille und Handschuhe lagen oben auf der Aussichtsplattform auf einer Bank...


Nee wird nicht meine Brille gewesen sein, ist zum einem etwas länger her und zum zweiten wüste ich nicht wer mir die Handschuhe dazu gelegt hätte?  


			
				Pardus schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das gleiche ist mir vor zwei Wochen selber passiert, habe Brille und Handschuhe irgendwo zwischen Remagen und Bad Breisig (Rheinhöhenweg) liegen lassen... doof


Tja wem sagst Du das...shit happens!

Boris


----------



## Spooky (10. Juli 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, heute geht es leider nicht


Macht nix, dafür sehen wir uns am Samstag  



> Schöne Feierabendrunde wünche ich euch noch


Wünsche ich euch auch am Mittwoch, werd´s wohl leider nicht schaffen, ...

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (10. Juli 2006)

tobi.ass schrieb:
			
		

> Leider werden ich und chris#cross in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen erstmal nicht mehr an Feierabendrunden oder Touren teilnehmen können. Samstag abend sind wir unterhalb vom Ölberg auf einer langen abschüssigen Passage fast ungebremst in eine unbekannten, geschlossene Schranke reingeknallt. Vorsorglich haben wir chris#cross mit dem Krankenwagen aus dem Wald holen lassen, die schlimmen Befürchtungen haben sich aber zum Glück nicht bewarheitet, und er ist "nur" mit schweren Prellungen und Schürfwunden und ich mit Schürfwunden (vor allem am Allerwertsten) und einer Fleischwunde davongekommen.
> Die Strecke war zwar bekannt, aber die Schranke bisher nie geschlossen und die Pfosten verschwanden in den hohen Brennesseln und sind nie aufgefallen. Meinen Radcomputer hab ich dann gestern auf dem Feld daneben gefunden und der funktioniert sogar noch!! Beim Auslesen der Daten hört die Geschwindigkeitskurve abrupt bei 38 km/h auf ... waren wohl ein paar Schutzengel mit unterwegs.
> Werden heute erst mal schauen was an den Bikes zu tun ist. Kommen aber denn auch bald wieder mit auf Tour .... wenn ich wieder auf nem Sattel sitzen kann ;-) .... Also, bis denn, Safty first und immer Helm auf.



Hey Tobias, Hey Christian,

das hört sich ja richtig übel an  

Auch von mir Gute Besserung, ...


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (10. Juli 2006)

Von mir auch gute Genesung !! Liest sich ja in der Tat echt übel ....


----------



## Cheetah (10. Juli 2006)

Au Backe,
alles gute euch beiden, vielleicht seit ihr beide doch wieder schneller fit.


----------



## tobi.ass (11. Juli 2006)

Danke Euch für die Genesungswünsche!! 
Uns geht es dem Umständen entsprechend ziemlich gut. Heilt alles ganz gut und die Bewegungsfreiheit nimmt zu   und was an den Bikes ist läst sich auch alles reparieren, die haben erstaunlich wenig abgekrieg.   

SInd bald wiedeer dabei!


----------



## goern (13. Juli 2006)

Moin, wollte nur mal Guten Tag sagen und bin gespannt ob man sich mal zusammenkoordinieren kann, auch wenn ich eure 80km Touren nicht mit fahren kann bis jetzt...


----------



## Spooky (17. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich habe für nächste Woche Donnerstag schon mal einen Termin eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2830

Wird eine relativ lockere Runde durchs Siebengebirge, den Kottenforst und das Drachenfelser Ländchen.

Der Streckenverlauf steht noch nicht 100%, wer Lust hat kann mich morgen ab ca. 17:00 - 17:30 Uhr auf eine Explorer-Tour begleiten (und mir vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Trail zeigen   )


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Marco,

bezüglich der Tour nächste Woche: Ist der Touranteil auf der linken Rheinseite (KF, Drachfelser Ländchen) voraussichtlich so groß, das sich ein partielle Teilnahme "lohnt"....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (17. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> 
> bezüglich der Tour nächste Woche: Ist der Touranteil auf der linken Rheinseite (KF, Drachfelser Ländchen) voraussichtlich so groß, das sich ein partielle Teilnahme "lohnt"....?


Hmm, wie gesagt die Route steht noch nicht so 100%, habe bisher erst den groben Verlauf im Kopf. Der größte Teil wird aber sicherlich auf der linken Rheinseite liegen, damit stellt sich nur noch die Frage ab wann du eine Tour als 'lohneswert' klassifizierst   Ab wo würdet ihr/du denn einsteigen wollen ?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Juli 2006)

Problem ist eigentlich immer nur die Anfahrt mit dem Auto nach KöWi... im Berufsverkehr ziiiiiieeeht sich das etwas. Plane halt erst einmal einfach mal ohne Rücksicht auf die "linke Seite", ggf. findet man sicherlich einen Treffpunkt.

Im Siebengebirge ist ja im Juli richtig was los....


----------



## psychohit (22. Juli 2006)

Hey wann macht ihr denn noch mal eine Tour durch 7GB, wohne ganz in der Nähe Nachtigallental und würde gerne mal schöne Touren kennenlernen. Bis jetzt bin nur mal zum Ölberg, Drachenfels-Bad Honnef, Milchhäuschen Bunkerabfahrt, Petersberg. Dabei soll es ja noch viel mehr und schönere geben?!


----------



## Spooky (22. Juli 2006)

Nächste Woche gibts erst mal eine lockere Rollrunde auf der anderen Rheinseite (Rodderberg, Drachenfelser Ländchen, Kottenforst). Übernächste wirds dann wahrscheinlich wieder eine 'richtige' Siebengebirgsrunde geben. Einfach mal öfter hier und ins LMB reinschauen.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## tobi.ass (23. Juli 2006)

Sodale, Montag ist mein Bike hoffentlich wieder repariert und einsatzbereit und würde warscheinlich für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Feierabendrunde einstellen. 2,5 Wochen Zwangspause waren zu lang  
Hab mich für die 49Kilometer-Runde bei Megabike-Nutscheid am 06.08. angemeldet. Ist noch einer von Euch dabei? Ist ja quasi ums Eck!
www.nutscheid-megabike.de:daumen:


----------



## Cheetah (23. Juli 2006)

tobi.ass schrieb:
			
		

> Sodale, Montag ist mein Bike hoffentlich wieder repariert und einsatzbereit und würde warscheinlich für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Feierabendrunde einstellen. 2,5 Wochen Zwangspause waren zu lang
> Hab mich für die 49Kilometer-Runde bei Megabike-Nutscheid am 06.08. angemeldet. Ist noch einer von Euch dabei? Ist ja quasi ums Eck!
> www.nutscheid-megabike.de:daumen:


Wie geht es denn Chris#Cross?

Mittwoch sollte bei mir klappen. 

Beim Nutscheid-Megabike ist der Anmeldeschluss der 24.07.2006, also muß ich  mich langsam mal entscheiden, ob ich starte(49km) oder nicht.


----------



## psychohit (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo, wäre cool die nächste Woche eine Runde am Abend. Ich war am Wochenende mal alleine unterwegs beim Auge Gottes und der V1 Abschussrampe. (s. Bild). Der Anstieg von Rheinbreitbach war in der Mittagshitze etwas heftig aber dann oben im Wald sehr angenehm.
War dort schon mal einer? Ich bin dann wieder runter nach Rheinbreitbach, kennt einer schöne Strecken auf der anderen Seite runter Richtung Kalenborn?


----------



## Splash (23. Juli 2006)

Da hast Du aber ne schöne Rampe gefunden. Das ist aber nicht wirklich die, die direkt am Auge Gottes ist? Das ist vom Gebiet her quasi mein Hausrevier. Evtl kann man sich ja mal auf ne Tour treffen. Ich starte allerdings von Rottbitze aus, da ich auffm Berg wohne ..


----------



## psychohit (23. Juli 2006)

Nee das ist die Rampe ca. 400 m vom Auge Gottes entfernt, kennt wahrscheinlich schon jeder aber ich fands interessant da ich zum ersten mal dort war und daß sie nicht weggemacht wurde von wegen böses Kriegsandenken usw...
Fährst duauch in diesem Teil des 7GB, kannste was in der Richtung empfehlen, weil die Abfahrt nach Rheinbach war nicht so berauschend und nochmal hoch hatte ich dann keinen Nerv mehr, bin also am Rhein zurück nach KW.


----------



## Splash (23. Juli 2006)

Die ein oder andere Sache kenne ich schon. Allerdings gibts im Siebengebirge eine Wegesbreitenregelung von der Bezirksregierung, daher gehören genaue Beschreibungen nicht wirklich hier ins Forum. Das sollte man dann beim Biken machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychohit (23. Juli 2006)

Oh stimmt da war ja mal was... hab ich auch schon von gelesen ;-)

Dann müssen wir uns mal treffen, wann biste denn dort unterwegs, über die am besten ist es bei mir am Wochenende wegen der Arbeit, zb Freitag ab 15 h


----------



## Splash (23. Juli 2006)

ontags bis Freitags weiss ich nie, wann ich Feierabend habe. Aber wenns nicht gerade 18:00 ist, kann man sich da gerne mal treffen und n bisserl zusammen fahren.


----------



## psychohit (23. Juli 2006)

Wenn du bescheid weißt kannst du dich ja melden vorher, wie gesagt, vielleicht paßt es ja diesen Freitag?!


----------



## Splash (23. Juli 2006)

psychohit schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du bescheid weißt kannst du dich ja melden vorher, wie gesagt, vielleicht paßt es ja diesen Freitag?!



Den kommenden Freitag ist grad der Biker-Stammtisch (siehe meine Signatur). Aber evtl hast Du ja Lust dahin zu kommen? Ansonsten ist bei mir eher tendenziell nächste Woche ...


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo Tobi.ass,

vom Nutscheid-MegaBike hattest Du schon mal gesprochen. Bin aber im Moment leider nicht fit und mein übertrainierter Kollege Jörg hilft an dem Wochende seiner Schwester beim Umzug.

Ich war jetzt 2 Wochen nicht im Sattel und heute mal beim Arzt. Der sprach von Muskelzerrung und 4 Wochen Dauer. Dieses WE bin ich schon mit Leuten in Holland verabredet. Wenn das gut geht ohne das ich alle mit meinen Schmerzensschreien nerve (schwierig, ich nerve ja manche schon weil mein Sattel knarzt) mache ich vielleicht eine Nachmeldung (OK 5EUR teurer) und fahre ganz locker mal mit. Ich hab da aber Zweifel. 

Sowiel zu den Ausreden. Hier noch Schulden von damals:

(es folgt ein Versuch Bilder von einer Tour hochzuladen...











Da sieht die Welt doch gleich viel bunter aus. Ist leider schon 3-4 wochen her. 

In diesem Sinne Ski heil, passt auf Euch auf und macht den Helm nicht kaputt.


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Juli 2006)




----------



## tobi.ass (24. Juli 2006)

@Cheetah
chris#cross will noch ne Woche pausieren, da die Schulter noch schmerzt, Sonst aber alles im Lack bei ihm. 

Morgen bekomm ich hoffentlich mein Bike wieder. Wollte denn Mittwoch schon recht früh, 16 Uhr starten und ne längere Tour nochmal zur Vorbereitung auf Nutscheid machen. Kannst ja zu mir nach Thomasberg kommen, denn runter über Petersberg ins Nachtigallental, rüber durch Tretschbach zum Löwenburger Hof, Auge Gottes, am Rhein entlang zurück und denn über Annatal zurück nach Thomasberg. Sollten gut 1000 hm und  ca. 45 km sein. Dabei??


----------



## Spooky (25. Juli 2006)

Angesichts der Temperaturen habe ich die Tour am Donnerstag etwas 'runtergesizt'. Die Schleife über den Rodderberg entfällt diesmal. Es geht direkt über die Königswinterer Fähre rüber nach Mehlem von dort aus weiter in den Kottenforst. Die eingesparte Zeit können wir ja dann zur Vernichtung kalter Getränke in einem der zahlreichen Biergärten am Rhein nutzen  Falls sich jemand auf der Mehlemer Seite anschließen möchte, möge er dies bitte in diesem Fred kundtun.

Der Treffpunkt hat sich ebenfalls geändert:

*Treffpunkt ist diesmal der DB-Bahnhof Königswinter*

Hier der Link zum LMB-Eintrag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2830

Bis Donnerstag, viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Balu. (27. Juli 2006)

> Falls sich jemand auf der Mehlemer Seite anschließen möchte, möge er dies bitte in diesem Fred kundtun.



Falls ich mitkomme bin ich kurz nach sechs in Mehlem an der Fähre !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (27. Juli 2006)

Nachdem die Anmeldungen zur Feierabendrunde doch recht schleppend anliefen, trafen sich heute immerhin
7 Biker um gemeinsam den Kottenforst unsicher zu machen:

Die Mitfahrer im Einzelnen:


 Monsterchen @ Thomas
 Seven-Hornets @ Achim
 Irieblue @ Stefan
 Grüner Frosch @ Boris
 Janne-man @ Jan
 Daywalker74 @ Thomas
 Balu. @ Stefan
 und meiner einer

Vom Treffpunkt aus ging es durch Mehlem und Ließem um am Rheinhöhenfriedhof den ersten Trail unter die
Stollenreifen zu nehmen.

Von dort aus ging es zwischen den Kohl- und Erdbeerfeldern des Drachenfelser Ländchens schnurstracks Richtung 
Kottenforst, genauer gesagt zum berühmt berüchtigten Häschenberg  

Anschließend ging es über den Heiderhof, das Marienforster Tal und den Ringwall bzw. das Forsthaus Venne
zum absoluten Highlight dieser Tour ... den Jogerinnen im Kottenforst ... Ich sag nur Oh, Boh, Hah ...   .. 
ne Quatsch eigentlich meinte ich die super flowige Abfahrt Richtung Friesdorf die den meisten Mitfahrern 
bislang unbekannt war.

Da nach der Abfahrt akute Trailgeilheit in der Truppe herschte, entschlossen wir uns kurzerhand das Teil nochmals
unter die Stollen zu nehmen. So wurde auf der Auffahrt Richtung Annaberger Hof noch ein kurzer Uphill-Contest
gefahren um dann über den Trail die Rückfahrt über Die Südbrücke anzutreten. 

Der Abend fand dann seinen würdigen Ausklang im Bundeshäuschen am Rhein bei ein Paar Weizen oder für die
ganz Hartgesottenen auch mal ein Bananen-Weizen ... Zum Glück nicht mit ganzen früchten ... Und als wäre
die Tour nicht schon spaßig genug gewesen, gab Thomas @ Daywalker noch eine besondere Einlage zum Besten.

Er führte das Stück. Wie befestige ich einen Sattel an einer Tune-Sattelstütze in ... wieviele Akte waren
es nochmal  Aus dieser Aktion rührt auch der Spruch des Tages: Tune dir das nicht an !!!

Als Thomas sich wahrscheinlich schon fast damit abgefunden hatte ohne Sattel nach Hause zu fahren 
(und vermutlich auch weil sein Weizen drohte zu verdunsten) wurde das Projekt doch noch dank der
tatkräftigen Unterstützung von Monsterchen und Achim beendet.

Tja, der Rest war Ausrollen am (dunklen) Rhein, natürlich wie es sich gehört ohne Licht, dafür aber mit dem
entsprechenden Spaßfaktor.

Ein paar Fotos wird Jan denke ich mal noch beisteuren können. Ansonsten bleibt mir nur mich bei allen
Mitfahren für die absolut geile und spaßige Tour zu bedanken  Es war mal wieder eine Super homogene
Truppe ... so macht Mountainbiken Laune.  


Die nächste Tour wird wieder eine 'echte' Siebengebirgsrunde, Termin wird vorrausichtlich der nächste Dienstag
sein.


Bis dann
Marco


----------



## Cheetah (28. Juli 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Und als wäre
> die Tour nicht schon spaßig genug gewesen, gab Thomas @ Daywalker noch eine besondere Einlage zum Besten.
> 
> Er führte das Stück. Wie befestige ich einen Sattel an einer Tune-Sattelstütze in ... wieviele Akte waren
> ...




Das war ja dann ein *Starkes Stück*.


----------



## psychohit (28. Juli 2006)

das hört sich ja gut an, fahrt ihr denn dann nächste Woche auch Arbeitnehmer freundlich los, ich würde gerne mal mit fahren....


----------



## Spooky (28. Juli 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja dann ein *Starkes Stück*.


Ja, und ne sch... Fummellei   Abba Lustisch war es trotzdem, oder gerade deshalb.


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juli 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und als wäre
> die Tour nicht schon spaßig genug gewesen, gab Thomas @ Daywalker noch eine besondere Einlage zum Besten.
> 
> Er führte das Stück. Wie befestige ich einen Sattel an einer Tune-Sattelstütze in ... wieviele Akte waren
> ...



Ich konnte mich gestern Abend überzeugen, daß "Schwagers" (Daywalker) Weizen wohl nicht verdunstet ist... und es muss mehr als eins gewesen sein! 
Er war lustig-leicht besäuselt  als er im TT-Basislager eintraf


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Juli 2006)

Gestern wurden eindeutig mehr Bauchmuskeln als Beinmuskeln trainiert! 

Tipp an die Anderen: Fahrt einfach nicht zu dicht (wenn es denn mal möglich ist), hinter Daywalker her - es könnte böse enden  

Sonst war alles dabei, was halt dazugehört 

Danke Spooky!!!

P.S - Die Brücke fahren wir demnächst nach 3 Weizenbier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne-man (28. Juli 2006)

"Achtung Gegenverkehr!"
"Hallo Jungs"
"Ohhhoooohhhhh"  
"hmmmm, Verkehr...  "

Eine saulustige Runde! Danke an Marco! 

"Der Wisskirchener ihr Servicefahrer" alias "on any sunday" wurde schmerzlich von Thomas vermisst.





Aber wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt - bilde einen Arbeitskreis!





Und damit diejenigen, die bis gestern gar nicht wussten wie lecker Bananenweizen ist, auch lernen wo es herkommt:  






Bis in zwei Wochen. Ich werde nächste Woche den Rhein-Fahrradweg zwischen Bonn und Rotterdam unsicher machen.
Jan


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juli 2006)

hallo

mensch. war das ne klasse runde gestern. mit tieffliegenden grünen fröschen, sehr schmaaaalen brücken, wege die so klasse waren, das sie gleich 2mal gefahren wurden 
der bauch war echt am meisten gefordert 

kann mich da nur anschließen: SO MACHT BIKEN SPASS.

danke nochmal an die beiden "edelschrauber"
die tunenichtgute sattelstütze hat bis daheim gehalten. auch wenn die heimfahrt recht schwankend war. 

freu mich schon auf das nächste mal!

p.s. boris, brücke sollten wir an unserem ob tag fahren, die weizen nicht vergessen


----------



## psychohit (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo, hab mal ne Frage in Sachen Biken im 7GB. Vor ca 2 Jahren sind ja die Wogen ein wenig hochgeschlagen, wenn man die alten Beiträge hier im Forum verfolgt war ja das Biken kurz vor dem Verbot. Dann wurden aufgrund von Verhandlungen die 3m Regeln abgeschafft. Wie ist denn derzeit die Lage? 
Ich bin auch öfter unterwegs aber bis jetzt war jeder Wanderer sehr freundlich (vielleicht weil ich auch freundlich war und bis auf Schritttempo abbremste...).
Muss ich denn trotzdem Angst vor einem Ordnungsgeld haben.


----------



## Splash (30. Juli 2006)

Mein Wissenstand: Im Siebengebirge gilt die Regelung, dass Wege unter 2,5m Breite nicht befahren werdern dürfen. Die Regelung ist von der Bezirksregierung Köln ausgesprochen und damit nicht nur für den VVS-Teil des Siebengebirges gültig. 

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus ist es jedoch ein Miteinander. Zum einen fährt man auch nicht Sonntags nachmittags zur besten Rentnerwanderzeit mit Full-Speed die Trails ab (speziell im nördlichen Teil). Zum anderen bremst man auch auf Schrittempo ab, wenn man Fussgänger überholt. Auf freundlichen Grüssen meinerseits wurde ich fast immer auch freundlich zurückgegrüsst. Manchmal entstand auch ein nettes Gespräch oder es gab Anfeuerungen (am Berg). Bisher die totale Ausnahme sind Konflikte. Die kann natürlich bei jedem etwas anders aussehen, je nachdem wie man sich gibt und auf wen man trifft. Gerade der südliche Teil ist auch Sonntags schon mal eher unkompliziert. Für mich ist es jedoch ein totales No-Go in öffentlichen Foren oder auf Homepages genaue Trails anzugeben.


----------



## psychohit (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die Info, wie gesagt bis jetzt habe ich nie schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, was zT auch auf mein Verhalten zurückzuführen ist.
Meinen vorherigen Beitrag habe ich geändert bzw einen Teil gestrichen, du hast natürlich recht daß Trails nicht angegeben werden sollten....
Nur die Bäume und Bänke sind dort immer noch bepinselt...


----------



## Spooky (30. Juli 2006)

Dem was Michael @ Splash geschrieben hat ist eigentlich kaum etwas hinzuzufügen. Also Fakt ist (leider) die 2,5m Regelung gilt . 

In letzter Zeit sind es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr die Wanderer mit denen die Probleme auftreten, sondern eher die Jogger und Nordic Walker   (zumeist vom Lauftreff Siebengebirge) die anscheinend denken ihnen gehöre das Siebengebirge.  

Wer mich kennt, weiß das ich ein eher passiver Fahrer bin, trotzdem hatte ich erst gestern wieder eine solche unliebsame Begegung. Also manchmal hilft selbst freundliches Grüßen und abbremsen nicht wirklich, aber Idioten gibt´s halt überall.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## psychohit (30. Juli 2006)

was war denn da los? haben sie dich beschimpft obwohl du den Weg vorher mit Zollstock auf über 2,50 m Breite abgemessen hattest?


----------



## Splash (30. Juli 2006)

Das mit nem No-Go im Bezug auf Trails war weniger auf Deinen Satz gemünzt, als dass manch einer sogar GPS-Daten/-Tracks mit diversen Singletrails hier veröffentlicht. Da brauch man sich dann nicht wundern, warum die schönen und flowigen Trails immer wieder von irgendwelchen Idioten mit Hindernissen vollgekippt werden.

Mit Joggern hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme, allerdings würde ich es auch nicht mal auf bestimmte Personengruppen festmachen. Schwarze Schafe gibts überall (egal ob Nordic Walker, Wanderer, Jogger oder Biker) und da hilfts manchmal nur solche Spaten zu ignorieren. Leider !!


----------



## psychohit (30. Juli 2006)

ja aber hast schon recht muss man nicht noch strecken als "verboten" hier reinschreiben.
Wann ist denn mal wieder eine Tour der ich mich anschließen könnte?
Mich würden mal die Breiberge interessieren, da war ich noch nie und die sollen ja auch sehr schön sein oder?


----------



## Spooky (30. Juli 2006)

Nachdem wir letzte Woche im Kottenforst fremgegangen sind, gibt´s diesmal wieder ein 'echte' Siebengebirgsrunde.

*Dienstag, 01.08.08 um 18:00 Uhr * 

am üblichen Treffpunkt.

Hier der dazugehörige LMB-Eintrag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2907


VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (31. Juli 2006)

schaut nett aus, aber wie lang soll die tour werden???

mfg johannes


----------



## Spooky (31. Juli 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> schaut nett aus, aber wie lang soll die tour werden???
> 
> mfg johannes


ca. 3h und so um die 1000hm, das sind die Angaben aus der Ausschreibung   Dabei werden so um die 35km (geschätzt) zusammenkommen.

Dann bis morgen  
Marco


----------



## blitzfitz (31. Juli 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 3h und so um die 1000hm, das sind die Angaben aus der Ausschreibung   Dabei werden so um die 35km (geschätzt) zusammenkommen.
> 
> Dann bis morgen
> Marco



Hi Marco,

ich hoffe, ich bin rechtzeitig am Startpunkt. Leider habe ich im Büro noch ein Meeting bis 18:00. Mal sehen, was sich machen läßt.

Bis dann,

Ralf


----------



## psychohit (31. Juli 2006)

leider ist eben beim gemütlichen Rollenlassen am Rhein meine Sattelstütze gebrochen, wird wohl wieder nix mit morgen...schade


----------



## Splash (31. Juli 2006)

psychohit schrieb:
			
		

> leider ist eben beim gemütlichen Rollenlassen am Rhein meine Sattelstütze gebrochen, wird wohl wieder nix mit morgen...schade



Was brauchste denn fürn Mass? Ne 31,6er hab ich hier noch rumliegen ...


----------



## Spooky (31. Juli 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marco,
> 
> ich hoffe, ich bin rechtzeitig am Startpunkt. Leider habe ich im Büro noch ein Meeting bis 18:00. Mal sehen, was sich machen läßt.
> 
> ...


Hi Ralf,

werde morgen mein Handy mitnehmen, solltest du dich also verspäten kannst du einfach mal durchklingeln. Wir könnten uns dann auch so gegen 18:30 - 18:40 Uhr an der Auffahrt zum Petersberg treffen. 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (2. August 2006)

Zur gestrigen Feierabendrunde im Siebengebirge trafen sich:


Daywalker74 @ Thomas
Joko1988 @ Johannes
Cheetah @ Frank
Monsterchen @ Thomas
Blitzfitz @ Ralf
Handlampe @ Uwe
der.andere.Helge @ Helge
Markus (noch) kein IBC´ler

Tja, und was soll ich großartig über die Tour schreiben  Lest euch einfach den Bericht der letzten Tour durch, die Attribute waren gestern wieder die selben, Fun, Fun, Fun, nette Leute, eine Truppe die super harmoniert hat, feine Trails, diesmal aber ein paar Uphills mehr, ... Und eine neue Geschäftidee wurden auch noch geboren: Nobby-Nic-Flick.de für alle Nobby-Nic-Geschädigten zu denen ich mich seit gestern auch zählen 'darf'  

Hier noch ein paar Fotos zur Tour:





















Und zu guter Letzt noch das, für eine Feierabendrunde recht ordentliche Profil:





Mehr Fotos gibt´s in meiner Galerie:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13205


Freue mich schon auf nächste Woche  

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. August 2006)

Uwe sieht irgendwie so "verschaukelt" aus!!  Oder ist es doch die Langweile, das auf einmal alle Wege glatt sind?!


----------



## Spooky (6. August 2006)

Hallo,

so, da wir letzte Woche etwas flotter und länger unterwegs waren gibt es nächste Woche wieder eine lockere Feierabendrunde im Siebengebirge.

Hier der LMB-Eintrag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2935

Ich werde so gegen 17:30 Uhr von Königswinter in Richtung Treffpunkt starten, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte - einfach Bescheid geben.

@Monsterchen und Cheetah:
Falls es bei euch am Do nicht klappen sollte, ich werde am Di die Strecke abfahren, exploren - Lust ?


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi.ass (6. August 2006)

Für die, die es wie ich am Donnerstag zeitlich/arbeitstechnisch nicht schaffen dabei zu sein ist für Mittwoch ein Termin eingestellt.


----------



## psychohit (7. August 2006)

kann man eigentlich auch auf die Wolkenburg fahren? Ein Parkwächter vom vvs hat mir gesagt da führt kein Weg hoch....


----------



## Spooky (8. August 2006)

psychohit schrieb:
			
		

> kann man eigentlich auch auf die Wolkenburg fahren? Ein Parkwächter vom vvs hat mir gesagt da führt kein Weg hoch....


Gute Idee einen vom VVS zu fragen    

Der Mensch hat recht es führt zwar ein Weg hinauf, der ist aber aufgrund der Wegebreitenregelung im 7G (2,5m) nicht fahrbar.


----------



## psychohit (8. August 2006)

Der Mensch war sehr freundlich, sprach aber davon, daß generell kein Weg dort hoch führe....frage mich nur, wie dann die ganzen Geologen mit Ihrem Hämmerchen dort hoch kommen...

Also gleiche Situation wie Nonnenstromberg?


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2006)

psychohit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mensch war sehr freundlich, sprach aber davon, daß generell kein Weg dort hoch führe....frage mich nur, wie dann die ganzen Geologen mit Ihrem Hämmerchen dort hoch kommen...



Geologen mit ihren Hämmerchen haben einen entscheidenden Vorteil: 

Sie haben nur ihr Hämmerchen dabei (300g) und kein Fahrrad (13000g)

Auf die Wolkenburg geht schon ein Weg, zum Wandern und klettern sehr schön, aber fahren kannst du vergessen.


----------



## monsterchen (9. August 2006)

Gestern hat sich gezeigt, daß sich auch Testfahrten mal so richtig Spaß machen können. Auch wenn ein vermuteter Schaltzugdefekt garkeiner war, sondern nur ein verdrehter Griff die Ursache für meinen temporären Triplespeeder darstellte. Alles repariert ging die Testfahrt für Donnerstag weiter. Schade daß nicht auch morgen dabei sein kann (kein Babysitter). Wünsche allen viel Spaß bei Spookytours.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (9. August 2006)

Damit keine Missverständnisse mit irgendwelchen rangermäßigen Spaßbremsen auftauchen ist dieser Beitrag vorrübergehend in URLAUB gefahren


----------



## Holzlarer (9. August 2006)

hallo zusammen, also falls es morgen auch so stark regnen sollte, werd ich nicht am start sein. sollte ich um 18 nicht da sein braucht ihr nicht zu warten, da ich in der nähe arbeite  werd ich ansonsten auf jeden fall pünktlich sein.

aber so schlimm wirds ja hoffentlich nicht werden:







auf ne schöne runde morgen, gruss dirk


----------



## psychohit (9. August 2006)

is dat von heute? Ölberg?


----------



## Lipoly (9. August 2006)

psychohit schrieb:
			
		

> is dat von heute? Ölberg?



neeeee :-D das war mal photo des monats dieses jahr


----------



## Spooky (10. August 2006)

Ich muß heute wider erwartend länger arbeiten als geplant   

Daher werde ich es vorraussichtlich nicht bis 18:00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt schaffen 

Ist aber kein Problem, Iris übernimmt als Guidöse den ersten Part der Tour  Also benehmt euch  

Ich werde dann etwas später zur Gruppe stoßen, ... 


Bis später
Marco


----------



## Opa Fred (10. August 2006)

Hi Siebengebrigler
kann man(n) Samstag im Siebengebirge mal mit ein paar Leuten mitfahren?
Wenn ja, wann, wo, wieviel Uhr?
Gruß
Opa Fred

[Anmerkung des Moderators @juchhu: Beitrag wurde hierhin verschoben, Info an User per PN]


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. August 2006)

Opa Fred, Deine Anfrage findet sicherlich hier im Tourentreff Siebengebirge offene Ohren .

[Anmerkung des Moderators @juchhu: Beitrag wurde hierhin verschoben, Info an User per PN]


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. August 2006)

War mal wieder sehr schön im Siebengebirge , ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wieviele Möglichkeiten man dort hat .

Marco: War die perfekte Route für eine abendliche Runde mit nassen Trails!
Meine Tacho sagte mir zum Schluß etwas von 66 KM, die letzten 10 fing es auch noch an zu regnen 

Grüße.


----------



## Spooky (11. August 2006)

Opa Fred schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Siebengebrigler
> kann man(n) Samstag im Siebengebirge mal mit ein paar Leuten mitfahren?
> Wenn ja, wann, wo, wieviel Uhr?
> Gruß
> ...


Hi Opa  ,

also wir haben auch schon die ein oder andere Tour am Samstag gemacht. Einfach den Thread und das LMB mal im Auge behalten, hier ergibt sich demnächst bestimmt mal was.

Ansonsten kann ich dir als regelmäßigen Biketreff den der 7Hiller empfehlen, die treffen sich jeden Samstag um 14:00 Uhr an der Fähre in Königswinter. Aber vorsicht, eine Gute Grundkondition ist bei denen nicht von Nachteil  


VG
Marco


----------



## Spooky (11. August 2006)

Bei besserem Wetter als erwartet fanden sich gestern 7 Biker am Treffpunkt in Ramersdorf ein:


Katrin
Iris @ Timber
Marco @ Bolt
Barak @ barak
Dirk @ Holzlarer
Boris @ Grüner Frosch
und Meiner Einer

Vom Treffpunkt aus ging es erst einmal hoch Richtung Dornheckensee. Von dort aus über  breite Forstautobahnen bis zum Einstieg in den Nücker Felsenweg. Hier wurden dann alle bis hierhin gesammelten Höhenmeter im Sturzflug wieder vernichtet.

Weiter gings über die Dollendorfer Hardt, die Dollendorfer Weinberge und durchs Mühlental  zum Kloster Heisterbach. Dort begann der schweißtreibende Anstieg zum Petersberg. Fast oben angekommen entschloß sich Barak lieber alleine weiter zu radeln. Ich hoffe das unserer Wegbeschreibungen exakt genung waren und er gut zum Treffpunkt zurück gefunden hat.

Auch diese mühsam gesammelten Höhenmeter wurden schnell wieder über den flowigen Bitweg Light vernichtet. Anschließend ging es am Milchhäuschen vorbei Richtung Löwenburger Hof um von dort über schöne Wege hinunter nach Rhöndorf zu gelangen.

Der Rest war lockerers Ausrollen am Rhein entlang, bei schon langsam einsetzender Dämmerung.

Wie oben schon erwähnt hatten wir richtig Glück mit dem Wetter, bis auf zwei kurze Schauer sind wir (zumindest von oben) trocken geblieben. Ich hoffe alle hatten Spaß, auch wenn ich aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse ein paar Trails ausgelassen habe.


Bis zum nächsten Mal
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (11. August 2006)

Hallo, danke an den guide und die mitfahrer für die sehr schöne(herbstliche) feierabend-runde gestern. bin immer wieder erstaunt das es im 7gebirge noch soviele wege gibt, die man noch nicht gefahren ist. war bei den bodenverhälnissen ne optimale runde.



> Wie oben schon erwähnt hatten wir richtig Glück mit dem Wetter


  einspruch: auf der rückfahrt ham wir noch ne ganz schöne dusche abgekriegt, hoffe mal die neue regenhose von boris hat sich bewährt. aber hatte auch was positives, die radwäsche hab ich mir gespart. 

schöne grüsse dirk


----------



## Spooky (11. August 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> einspruch: auf der rückfahrt ham wir noch ne ganz schöne dusche abgekriegt, hoffe mal die neue regenhose von boris hat sich bewährt. aber hatte auch was positives, die radwäsche hab ich mir gespart.


Ups, da haben wir ja richtig Schwein gehabt, das wir uns doch schon in Köwi ausgeklingt haben


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. August 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> ... hoffe mal die neue regenhose von boris hat sich bewährt....


 
Aha, Boris ist jetzt auch im Bekleidungssektor kaufmännisch tätig..... ? Nun ja, das KFL verbindet ja schon seit Zeiten den Namen "Grüner Frosch" mit "Regen", das passt schon  !


----------



## Montana (11. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, Boris ist jetzt auch im Bekleidungssektor kaufmännisch tätig..... ? Nun ja, das KFL verbindet ja schon seit Zeiten den Namen "Grüner Frosch" mit "Regen", das passt schon  !





Grüner Frosch *stand* für uns fest als Regengarantie. Das hat sich seit Mittwoch geändert. So schlimm war es selbst zu schlimmsten Boris  Zeiten nicht  

@ Spooky 

Ich hätte mich diesmal auch gerne zur Donnerstag Tour angemledet. Aber zwei (voraussichtlich  ) Regenfahrten wolte ich mir dann doch nicht antun. Bei einem der nächsten passenden Termine bin ich aber mal dabei und bringe evtl. noch ein paar KFLer mit. Das Siebengebirge kenne ich persönlich bikemässig noch garnicht und das muss geändert werden. 

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido


----------



## Spooky (11. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ Spooky
> 
> Ich hätte mich diesmal auch gerne zur Donnerstag Tour angemledet. Aber zwei (voraussichtlich  ) Regenfahrten wolte ich mir dann doch nicht antun. Bei einem der nächsten passenden Termine bin ich aber mal dabei und bringe evtl. noch ein paar KFLer mit. Das Siebengebirge kenne ich persönlich bikemässig noch garnicht und das muss geändert werden.


Moin Guido,

bei Interesse kann ich für euch auch gerne mal eine etwas längere Tour am WE (samstags) anbieten. Ihr habt ja doch eine etwas längere Anfahrt.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, Boris ist jetzt auch im Bekleidungssektor kaufmännisch tätig..... ?



Na ja, den wenn ich mir den Umsatz so von H&S vorstelle, ist eine Überlegung wert!! 

Hab mir aber dort nur eine Regenhose gekauft, war durch den SSV runtergesetzt


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, das KFL verbindet ja schon seit Zeiten den Namen "Grüner Frosch" mit "Regen", das passt schon  !



Nix da, bin weder für die Schauern am Mittwoch bei uns noch im Königsforst verantwortlich gewesen!!!!!!! 

Selbst bei unserem TTTTL-Tourentag ist das Wetter trotz schlechter Vorhersage (Wettermäßig - fals unser Eifelwolf wieder mit den Wortspielen anfängt) immer beser geworden


----------



## Izual (13. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mal eine Einsteigerfreundliche Tour mitfahren so fern noch ein Plätzchen frei ist!


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. August 2006)

@ Izual: Kein Problem, gerne, hier eintragen und Du bist dabei  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (13. August 2006)

Genau, ich bin die Strecke am Samstag mit Boris abgefahren. Das gibt ne lockerer Feierabenrunde, also eintragen marsch marsch  

Bin übrigens seit dem WE auch vollgefedert unterwegs:





Dafür kommt das jetzt unter den Hammer:





Bei Interesse, Fragen, ... PM


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. August 2006)

Uiiii... fein, Marco . Wünsche viel Spaß und jede Menge positiver Eindrücke mit dem Neuen!

Übrigens rollte ich heute so mir nichts - Dir nichts durchs 7Gb und wen trifft man ?! - Lissy und Peter . Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch, auch wenn Lissys Beine die kommenden Tage Ihr vermutlich die rote Karte zeigen .


----------



## Spooky (13. August 2006)

Tja, Iris und Ich waren heute vormittag auch im 7G unterwegs. Schade das wir euch nicht auch getroffen haben.   Schön zu lesen, das die 7Bergezwerge wieder unterwegs sind  , vielleicht demnächst auch mal wieder auf ner gemeinsamen Tour ?!?


----------



## monsterchen (13. August 2006)

Ja schön ich war auch heute morgen in den sieben Bergen unterwegs, mit einem Freund aus Genf. Glückwunsch Marco wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Sänfte. Ich hoffe mal , daß ich bald in den Genuß komme es live zu erleben und die Reifen sind auch schon schmutzig. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. August 2006)

In unserer Region scheint die "Giantilitis" ausgebrochen zu sein - erst Uwe (Handlampe), jetzt Marco. Der Modellname des neuen Giant ist hoffentlich nicht zwingender Gemütszustand des Fahrers... . Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teil!


----------



## Holzlarer (14. August 2006)

hallo , hey das war ja mal bestes bike-wetter heute.  hat so richtig spass gemacht, vor allem das zischen des biers nach der tour.  hoffe am mi siehts ähnlich aus(mit dem wetter )  
















@Izual: also kann dir die tour am mi auch nur empfehlen. falls du lust hast fahre um kurz vor 17 von holzlar aus los. fahre, wenns wetter hält!, morgen um 18 von holzlar aus meine kleine! trainingsrunde(ca.2H), kannst du zur übung gerne mitfahren(allerdings wenig trails)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (14. August 2006)

Hi Dirk,

fährst du mit dem Rad nach Röttgen ?

Das hatte ich mir nämlich auch schon überlegt, da wäre dann auch ein feiner Nightride auf dem Rückweg inclusive   

Sonst noch wer Interesse ?


VG
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (14. August 2006)

hallo marco, hängt natürlich wie immer auch vom wetter ab. Was hälst du als treffpunkt von  17 uhr an der südbrücke? 
der nightride könnte mit meinem lämpchen recht lustig werden.


----------



## Spooky (14. August 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo marco, hängt natürlich wie immer auch vom wetter ab. Was hälst du als treffpunkt von  17 uhr an der südbrücke?
> der nightride könnte mit meinem lämpchen recht lustig werden.


Klingt gut, ist bei mir noch von zwei Faktoren abhängig. Dem Wetter und ob Iris wieder mit dabei ist. Beides wird sich denke ich mal morgen klären. Welches 'Lämpchen' hast du denn dran ?


----------



## Holzlarer (14. August 2006)

ist ne nomane-marke, immerhin ohne feste lenkerklemmung. reicht für den normalen betrieb aus, aber für nen nightride.......   für die rückfahrt auf forstautobahnen oder durch die rheinaue wirds wohl reichen


----------



## Izual (14. August 2006)

Hallo Holzlarer,
würde sehr gerne bei deiner trainingsrunde(ca.2H) anschließen!
Direkt mit dem Bike nach Röttgen müßt ich mir erst noch mal überlegen.

Braucht man denn Licht? Ich besitze gar keins *schäm
Auch so weiter, was sollte man denn überhaupt alles für so eine Tour mitbringen?

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Spooky (14. August 2006)

@Dirk:
Klaus @ Redking fährt auch immer mit so´ner Funzel   Macht aber nix, wenn die anderen Mitfahrer ne ordentliche Lampe haben.  

@Chris:
Die Tour wird ca. 2,5h dauern. D.h. wir müssten so gegen 20:30 - 21:00 Uhr wieder in Röttgen sein. Für die Tour selber brauchst du sicher kein Licht. Wenn du aber mit dem Bike noch nach Hause willst würde ich mir zumindest mal einen Lampe besorgen mit der man *gesehen* wird. Ansonsten brauchst du eigentlich nur das was auf keiner Runde fehlen sollte: Helm, Handschuhe, Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Wasser und vielleicht ein paar Riegel.


----------



## Holzlarer (14. August 2006)

@Chris: hab mir eben mal das regenradar angeschaut, da kommt ja ganz schön was auf uns zu. egal, zur not fahren wir was kürzer oder schneller  18 uhr treffen an der haltestelle "Am Weinstock". denke du weisst wo die ist,oder? schaue auch kurz vorher nochmal ins forum, falls was bei dir dazwischen kommt einfach hier rein posten.


----------



## Izual (14. August 2006)

@Holzlarer - Ja die Haltestelle an der Hauptstraße, die Uhrzeit ist eigentlich egal hab zur zeit Urlaub und bin da recht flexibel!


----------



## Redking (14. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus @ Redking fährt auch immer mit so´ner Funzel   Macht aber nix, wenn die anderen Mitfahrer ne ordentliche Lampe haben.


Buuuuhhhhh hey du Geist
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mit neuen Gewand ähhmm Gefährt!
Ich könnte ja jetzt sauer sein, da du meine schöne Cateye HL1600 hier als Funzel bezeichnest.
Ich seh mit meiner Lampe genug, aber die anderen Lampen machen immer so viel Schatten! 

Gruß
Klaus
Ps. Wer hatte denn technische Probleme mit seiner Lampe, Okay erst nach Bodenkontakt!


----------



## Holzlarer (14. August 2006)

@chris: hab vor der garage an meinem rad geschraubt und bin alle paar minuten mal zur haltestelle rüber hab aber keinen gesehen. bin dann um 18:15 gefahren bzw. geschwommen. was du verpasst hast: wasser von oben, wasser von unten, wasser von hinten, wasser von vorne, wasser von...........


> nur das was auf keiner Runde fehlen sollte: Helm, Handschuhe, Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Wasser und vielleicht ein paar Riegel.


heute wären gut gewesen: flossen, taucherbrille und neoprenanzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (14. August 2006)

*schreck 
hatte verstanden morgen   bin also allein rumgefahren .....
so schlimm war der Regen nicht so war wenigstens nichts los!
ahh jetzt hab ichs gesehen... da steht: Heute, 00:12  , also irgendwie ein mißverständniss schade, wär gern gefahren


----------



## Holzlarer (15. August 2006)

@chris: jau heute 00:12 war missverständlich, hab ich auch gar nicht drauf geachtet, dachte aus den andern posts ging das hervor. aber ok, holen wir ein anderes mal nach.

so muss noch batterien laden für morgen


----------



## Spooky (15. August 2006)

Hier mal wieder eine etwas längerer Runde nächsten Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2998


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (16. August 2006)

schade, dat wär ja mal ein highlight. wobei 6std 7gebirge  meine kapazitäten bei weitem übersteigen!! hab seit längerem mit nem arbeitskollegen geplant am sa die komplette wied abzuradeln. bis nach hachenburg mim zug und dann hoch und runter  bis neuwied. sind ca.110 km und ich hab keinen plan wie ich die schaffen soll.
ach ja, bin heute! (ja 0:00 ist durch) um 16:45 an der haltestelle "Am Weinstock" und 17:00 unter der südbrücke.  


bis denne dirk


----------



## Spooky (16. August 2006)

Hi Dirk,



			
				Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> 17:00 unter der südbrücke.



An der Auffahrt zur Brücke auf der linken Seite oder wo ?

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das schaffen werde, daher sollte ich nicht bis 17:00 Uhr da sein warte nicht auf mich.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (16. August 2006)

würde sagen direkt unter der brücke. ist zwar was lauter, aber da gibt es kein missverstädniss. 

vielleicht dann bis nachher


----------



## monsterchen (17. August 2006)

So da werde ich mich am Samstag mal ein bischen quälen und mache den Tagesausflug ins Siebengebirge mit. Diesmal aber ohne Bleiakku als unnötiges Zusatzgewicht. Ich fahr dann wohl wie in Trance hinter Marco her. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spooky (17. August 2006)

Angesichts der zu erwartenden Höhenmeter, wirst du wohl eher ein paar Canyons durchstreifen


----------



## monsterchen (17. August 2006)

Hat die berauschende Wirkung schon nachgelassen oder willst du einfach mal wieder "Hard-Rock" spüren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (17. August 2006)

Das Blöde ist halt nur, das die berauschende Wirkung leider nur bergab funktioniert. Aber wenn du am Sa den Abschleppdienst bergauf machst - gerne.


----------



## on any sunday (17. August 2006)

Nabend Siebengebirgsgeist,

habe mich mal für Samstag eingetragen, um mit bekannten Nasen durch die Sieben Berge zu radeln.

Aber was machst du, wenn sich mehr als sieben Zwerge anmelden oder am Start sind?

Lebenslanges Siebengebirgsverbot, Meldung an den Siebgebirgs-Verschönerungsverein, Verlosung, Androhung von akutem Druckverlust in diversen Luftbehältnissen, Alter vor Schönheit (fände ich die beste Lösung)   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Alter vor Schönheit (fände ich die beste Lösung)
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Da bin ich ja auf jeden Fall dabei!!!


----------



## Spooky (17. August 2006)

Hi Michael,

ich habe die Auschreibung gerade etwas umformuliert:

Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf die *ersten* 7 *Anmeldungen* beschränkt.

Sollten sich nun widererwartend doch mehr Teilnehmer am Treffpunkt einfinden, hast du ja schon einige Möglichkeiten genannt:


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Lebenslanges Siebengebirgsverbot, Meldung an den Siebgebirgs-Verschönerungsverein, Verlosung, Androhung von akutem Druckverlust in diversen Luftbehältnissen, Alter vor Schönheit (fände ich die beste Lösung)


Alles ganz nett, da haben wir nur leider nix von. Also wie wärs dann mit einer Anstellung als Wasserträger während der komplette Tour - immer mal wieder runter ins Tal Nachschub holen  Soll ja warm werden.

Oder besser noch, ich habe eine Pause und bei Interesse noch eine Einkehr nach der Tour eingeplant. Und da sind wir alle bestimmt gaaaaaaanz durstig  

Also eintragen, marsch marsch *2* Plätze sind noch frei. 


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (17. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich ja auf jeden Fall dabei!!!



hast bestimmt auch schon mit Handlampe abgestimmt, wann er Dich anrufen soll, damit du oben beim fahhrrad schieben nach einem trail sagen kannst "Uwe hat mich eben angerufen" .  Kommst du wieder dem schweren winterbike? Na egal, jeder seine tricks... ich empfehle morgens zum frühstück eine frische flasche blut: Spooky hat offentsichtlich ein paar "netten" neuen trails entdeckt ; besonders zum anstieg zur Wolkenbenkurg ist es empfehlenswert 

gruss
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (17. August 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> hast bestimmt auch schon mit Handlampe abgestimmt, wann er Dich anrufen soll, damit du oben beim fahhrrad schieben nach einem trail sagen kannst "Uwe hat mich eben angerufen" .  Kommst du wieder dem schweren winterbike? Na egal, jeder seine tricks... ich empfehle morgens zum frühstück eine frische flasche blut: Spooky hat offentsichtlich ein paar "netten" neuen trails entdeckt ; besonders zum anstieg zur Wolkenbenkurg ist es empfehlenswert
> 
> gruss
> guillaume


Ne, auch wenn die Wolkenburg offiziell zu den 7-Bergen zählt steht die am Samstag NICHT auf dem Programm. Das soll ja ne Biketour und keine Wander- oder Klettertour werden. Mach dir aber mal keine Sorgen, dafür wirds ein paar andere Gipfel geben. Der Name der Tour ist übrigens NICHT Programm, sondern eher so was wie ein grober Anhaltspunkt. Also immer schön mitzählen  


Bis denne
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (18. August 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> hast bestimmt auch schon mit Handlampe abgestimmt, wann er Dich anrufen soll, damit du oben beim fahhrrad schieben nach einem trail sagen kannst "Uwe hat mich eben angerufen" .  Kommst du wieder dem schweren winterbike? Na egal, jeder seine tricks... ich empfehle morgens zum frühstück eine frische flasche blut: Spooky hat offentsichtlich ein paar "netten" neuen trails entdeckt ; besonders zum anstieg zur Wolkenbenkurg ist es empfehlenswert
> 
> gruss
> guillaume



Für jeden Anstieg hab ich jetzt mittlerweile einen Telfonkandidaten 
Am Samstag bringe ich einen Bleigürtel mit, den bekommst DU umgehangen. Außerdem haben wir Dich beim nächsten Wurzeltrail eh wieder eingeholt


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. August 2006)

Hi marco,

ich hatte mich für Samstag angemeldet, leider kann ich mal wieder nicht.

Somit ist der Platz von der Harzerbergziege frei! 

Ich hoffe,dass meine termin bald mal wieder einen vernünftigen Rahmen annehmen.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Spooky (18. August 2006)

Hey Tobias, schade hatte mich schon gefreut, warst ja schon länger nicht mehr dabei  

Ach übrigens, von den Touren im LMB kann du dich auch wieder abmelden  


Viele Grüße und (hoffentlich) bis bald
Marco


----------



## Krampe (18. August 2006)

Hi Ihr ,


> Aber was machst du, wenn sich mehr als sieben Zwerge anmelden oder am Start sind?


Motorsäge in die Hand drücken und schon mal vorschicken um den Weg zu räümen... 
Oder er muß den nächsten "Wanderer" in eine zwecklose Diskussion über den Sinn des Mountainbikefahrens in der Natur und die Vorfahrtsregeln auf abschüssigen glibberigen wurzeldurchsetzten Trails verwickeln  .
@ Grüner Frosch,
mit welchem Bike fährst Du denn jetzt? ich möchte morgen keine Pannen sehen... 
Grüsse


----------



## Red Devil (18. August 2006)

Hey Marco,

kann leider morgen auch nicht dabei sein, da ich Mittags noch nen Termin von der Arbeit aus habe 
Na euch dann viel Spass und ärgert mir die Wanderer nicht zu arg  

Gruß Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. August 2006)

Krampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr ,
> 
> Motorsäge in die Hand drücken und schon mal vorschicken um den Weg zu räümen...
> Oder er muß den nächsten "Wanderer" in eine zwecklose Diskussion über den Sinn des Mountainbikefahrens in der Natur und die Vorfahrtsregeln auf abschüssigen glibberigen wurzeldurchsetzten Trails verwickeln  .
> ...



Hab mein Radau wieder repariert, mal sehen, wie lange es hält? 

Morgen komm ich mit dem Cube, das hat mich bis jetzt noch nie im Stich gelassen! 

Regensachen werd ich für den Nachmittag auch mal einpacken.

Bis morgen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Morgen komm ich mit dem Cube, das *hat mich bis jetzt noch nie im Stich gelassen*! ....


 
*räusper* Trailtour Euskirchen 28.06.2006:



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Schäden: Einen Platten am Rad von Michael, sinnigerweise verstarb der Schlauch auf einem Friedhof, *und der Hintern von Boris' Cube wackelt wegen ausgelutschten Lagern wie ein Lämmerschwanz*. Dazu heftiger Zeckenbefall (meist bei mir) und mehrfache Mordversuche durch Hunde (komischerweise auch auf meine Person gerichtet )


 
 .
Nichtsdestoumsoweniger: Viel Spaß in den sieben Bergen!


----------



## Spooky (19. August 2006)

7-Zwerge trafen sich heute morgen um 7-Gipfel im 7-Gebirge unter ihre stollenbereiften Stahlrößer zu nehmen.


Grüner Frosch @ Boris
Monsterchen @ Thomas
On any Sunday @ Michael
Rotwiljünger @ Michael
Giom @ Guillaume
Krampe @ Christof(ph) ?
und meiner einer

Eins vorweg, da der Guide zu blöd  war vor der Tour mal die Akkus seiner Diggicam zu checken gibbet kein einziges Foto von der Tour. ich könnt :kotz:

Nun aber zu den schönen Dingen des heutigen Tages. Zum lockeren Einrollen ging es erst einmal, unter den staunenden Blicken einiger Touris, über den Eselsweg hoch (Und zwar ganz hoch zur Ruine) auf den Drachenfels.

Nach einer kurzen Pause um die tolle Aussicht zu genießen ging es über einen feinen Trail hinunter Richtung Ulanen-Denkmal um direkt den nächsten steilen Anstieg in Angriff zu nehmen. Dieser war dann so steil, das Herrn Sonntag, ähh ich meine natürlich seinem Vorderreifen, doch glatt die Luft ausging. Somit war eine Umrüstung von Tubeless auf die gute alte (und bewährte) Schlauchberreifte Technik von Nöten.

Nach dieser nicht ganz unwillkommenen Pause ging es weiter auf die Jungfernhardt und über die Achterbahn Richtung Milchhäuschen.

Dort über einen der schönsten Trails im 7Gb weiter Richtung Kloster Heisterbach. Dort angekommen wurden quasi im Vorbeifliegen auch noch Weil- und Stenzelberg in die Liste der heutigen Gipfel übernommen.

Über 'Keine Radwege' ging es weiter auf den Petersberg, dort könnten wir uns vor der Tollen Kulisse des Rheintals die nächste kleine Pause, bevor es im Sturzflug über bekannte Trails wieder hinunter nach Köwi ging.

Hier hatte dann das Rotwild vom gleichnamigen Jünger einen nicht weiter spezifizierbaren Defekt  So das er die Tour leider dort abbrechen wollte, äh musste meinte ichnatürlich. 

Nun folgte der vielleicht mühsamste, weil längste Anstieg der ganzen Tour. Von Köwi aus in einem Rutsch hoch auf den Ölberg. Den Höhepunkt (zumindest Größentechnisch) des Siebengebirges. Kurz auch hier die Aussicht genossen ging es über die Kanaldeckenroute wieder hinab zum Margarethenkreuz um dort eine etwas längere Pause zu machen.

Frisch gestärkt und bester Laune begann nun der Entspurt, schließlich waren ja noch drei Gipfel zu erklimmen. Unter Zuhilfenahme diverser Trails wurden nun auch noch Trenke- und Lohrberg 'vernichtet'. 

Um zu guter Letzt das Schreckgespenst der heutigen Tour, die Löwenburg anzugehen. Aber, dank Tubeless, war uns auch auf diesem Anstieg eine etwas längere Pause gekönnt. Denn wie auf Bestellung wich nun auch die Luft aus Michaels Hinterreifen. Kurzerhand wurde auch aus diesem Reifen nun ein, hmm 'normaler'  Reifen. Die unfreiwillige Pause wurde uns jedoch durch jede Menge blöder Sprüche, toller Tipps vom Fußvolk und schöne Aus(und An)sichten  verkürzt.

Auf dem Gipfel angekommen (mann war das heute voll da oben), gab es die immer wider gigantisch gute Aussicht über das Rheintal. Boris Versuch beim Wandersvolk etwas Eßbares abzugeiern scheiterte kläglich  , somit traten wir nun den Rückflug Richtung Rhöndorf an, die passenden Trails dazu gibt es ja im 7G.

An den Weinbergen vorbei verabschiedete sich an der letzten Steigung (gutes Timing  ) noch das Schaltauge von Gioms Cube, welches wohl durch ein paar Stürze schon vorgeschädigt war. Diese wurde nur notdürftig mit ein paar Kabelbindern fixiert, Thomas und ich teilten uns dann denn Abschleppdienst von Giom zurück zum Treffpunkt, wo wir auch ihn verabschiedeten 

Im schönen Biergarten 'Schönsitz' fand der Tag dann bei schöner Bewirtung und ein paar schönen Weizenbier  seinen würdigen Auskang. Ach watt war das schön  

Super homogene Truppe bei dieser nicht ganz einfachen Tour  Egal ob bergauf oder bergab es sind eigentlich nie große Löcher gerissen, goil. 

Hier noch das Profil der heutigen Tour:





Also mir hats einen riesen Spaß gemacht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Euer Siebengebirgsgeist


----------



## monsterchen (19. August 2006)

Hey Spooky!

Echt eine super Tour... Und der Bericht lässt - ausser Fotos   - auch keine Wünsche offen...

Wir waren 7 Zwerge, wovon 5 im Biergarten noch Schneewittchen getroffen haben. Wir hatten einen Riesen-Spaß und den Rest des Biergartens haben wir direkt mit unterhalten...  Als wir gehen wollten, wurde Boris sogar noch auf ein Bier eingeladen, nur damit er noch was bleibt.  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (19. August 2006)

Ach ja, simmt ja. Am besten war noch der Gesichtsausdruck von Schneewittchen als Boris über den Sinn bzw. Unsinn des Schminkens philosophierte. 

Interessante Themen, gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (20. August 2006)

Hi Spooky,
Nochmal danke für die schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour  
Der grüne Frosch und die Krampe sind dann doch noch trotz der erschwerten Bedingungen bier: ) nach letztendlich 90 Tages km in Alfter City angekommen  
Das ging sogar ohne Panne, wohl auch den bewährten tubetires zu verdanken.. 
Grüße Christof


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2006)

Nabend zusammen.

Nochmal Danke an Herrn Spooky für die schöne, ruhige  Tour durch die alten Sieben Berge mit sympathischen Mitfahrern und höchst vergnüglichen Extrem Biergarting mit neckischen Spielen wie Handy Drehen und  Stegvergleichen.  

Hier ein Strickmuster der Tour, unter U-Boot Fahrern auch als "Irrer Ivan" bekannt.  





Herr Spooky: Habe bei der Verabschiedung ganz deinen Leihschlauch vergessen. 

Das Elefantenkondom  







ist schon wieder ausgebaut und möchte zu seinem Besitzer zurück. Wie regeln wir das.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. August 2006)

Hi Siebengebirgsgeist 

danke noch einmal für die sehr schöne Tour , dieses Niveau ist ja quasi schon Standart bei Spooky-Tours. 

Gestern wurden natürlich außer den Beinmuskeln auch mal wieder die Lachmuskeln trainiert 

Jetzt weiß ich auch, danke für das lehrreiche Beispiel an Herrn Sonntag, wie man sich die Anfahrtskosten mit Ersatzteilen wieder reinholt  

Biergarten macht laune, sollte aber keine Gewohnheit werden, der Trainingseffekt leidet doch  darunter

Herr Krampe und meine Wenigkeit fuhren zum Abschluß noch durch den Bonner Stadtdschungel, ich glaube es war dort gefährlicher als auf den Trails im Siebengebirge

Viele Grüße an die Mitfahrer 

Boris


----------



## Spooky (20. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon wieder ausgebaut und möchte zu seinem Besitzer zurück. Wie regeln wir das.


Bist du bei Handlampes nächster Ahrtour dabei ?


----------



## Spooky (20. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Biergarten macht laune, sollte aber keine Gewohnheit werden, der Trainingseffekt leidet doch  darunter


Das stimmt wohl. Das Thema wird sich in den nächsten Wochen aber (leider) von selber erledigen  

Von daher, lasst uns die paar letzten schönen Tage an denen so was noch geht einfach geniessen   Trainieren können wir im Winter noch genug, da gibbet wenigstens Punkte dafür


----------



## Giom (20. August 2006)

das mit der schöne Tour kann ich bestätigen, aber offensichtlich hab ich nach dem Bruch meines Schaltauge das Beste im Biergarten verpaßt 



			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Biergarten macht laune, sollte aber keine Gewohnheit werden, der Trainingseffekt leidet doch  darunter



dafür ist das Trainingseffekt noch ganz   

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Enrgy (21. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hier noch das Profil der heutigen Tour:



...du solltest mal deinen Puls überprüfen lassen...


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du bei Handlampes nächster Ahrtour dabei ?



Kann ich erst am Freitag entscheiden.


----------



## Spooky (22. August 2006)

Geht mir ähnlich, ich habe aber wenig Hoffnung dabei zu sein  

*Boooooris*, Bock auf ein Elefanten-Kondom  Ne, im Ernst könntest du das Teil evtl. in Empfang nehmen. Ich denken mal wir sehen uns nächste Woche zur nächsten Explorer-Runde im KF, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (22. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Geht mir ähnlich, ich habe aber wenig Hoffnung dabei zu sein
> 
> *Boooooris*, Bock auf ein Elefanten-Kondom  Ne, im Ernst könntest du das Teil evtl. in Empfang nehmen. Ich denken mal wir sehen uns nächste Woche zur nächsten Explorer-Runde im KF, oder ?



Klaro, werde das gebrauchte Elefanten-Kondom in Empfang nehmen.  

Explorer Runde KF - klar, außer Mittwoch geht fast alles!


----------



## tobi.ass (22. August 2006)

Jo, nach langer Abstinenz bin ich auch mal wieder aktiv  Für Mittwoch und Donnerstag sind kurzfristig 7GB-Touren eingestellt.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Tobias, schade hatte mich schon gefreut, warst ja schon länger nicht mehr dabei
> 
> Ach übrigens, von den Touren im LMB kann du dich auch wieder abmelden
> 
> ...



und wie?


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. August 2006)

tobi.ass schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, nach langer Abstinenz bin ich auch mal wieder aktiv  Für Mittwoch und Donnerstag sind kurzfristig 7GB-Touren eingestellt.



Hi Tobias,
Ich werde versuche vorbei zu kommen. Kann es aber nicht versprechen .

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## tobi.ass (23. August 2006)

Dann gib Dir Mühe und komm


----------



## tobi.ass (23. August 2006)

Sodale, 3 spontane Mitfahrer hatten sich heute für die kurzfristige Tour zusammengefunden und sind bei angenehmen Wetter mit Ziel Auge Gottes gestartet. Leider dezimierte sich die Truppe schon bald um einen Teilnehmer der es vorgezogen hatte Richtung Annatal abzutauchen, weil er wg. abgesprungener Kette den Anschluss verloren hatte .....  Oder braucht man bei 4 Leutetn doch nen Backguide??
Nach suchen und warten und ergebnislosen Anrufen meldete sich der Abtrünnige vom Startort aus ...   nu denn, wir zogen weiter und änderten den Tourenverlauf kurzfristig ab. Oberhalb von Röhndorf arbeitete wir uns von Tal zu Tal und schließlich zum Löwenburger Hof. Die Lichtverhältnisse ließen uns weiter gewähren und es ging weiter über den Lohrberg wo uns auf der Abfahrt Nasseplatz eine Streifenwagenbesatzung mitten im Wald begegnete .... mhhhh  Der Abschluss war locker Waldautobahnen mit Trailsurfen am Ölberg, Wasserfall und denn noch rüber zum Petersberg. Der Bittweg spuckte uns denn unten wieder im Königswinter aus und nach 23 km und immerhin 700 hm war es doch noch gelungene Tour  mit 
chris#cross,
harzerbergziege
vertexto
und mir, tobi.ass.

Die Tour morgen hab ich auf nächste Woche Mittwoch verschoben, da sich Regenschauer und Gewitter für morgen Abend angekündigt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (24. August 2006)

hallo zusammen, gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier rein, aber vielleicht ja auch ein tipp für den ein oder anderen hier. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2948658&posted=1#post2948658.

hoffe ich hab mich bis nächste woche soweit erholt, um wieder bei ner feierabendrunde mitzumachen. obwohl "ambitionierte" und mittel mittel, naja mal schauen

gruss dirk


----------



## carlospou (24. August 2006)

Hallo Siebengebirgler!

Grüsse aus Barcelona - ich bin die ersten zwei Septemberwochen in Bonn und plane mein Bike mitzunehmen - zwecks einiger Nostalgie-Touren, Erinnerungen an die alten Tage im Rheinland. Kann man sich Euch eventuell anschliessen? Zusammen machts sicher mehr Spässchen!

Meldet Euch mal, 

Gruss Carlos ([email protected])


----------



## Spooky (24. August 2006)

Hi Carlos,

klar, du kannst dich gerne den hier ausgeschriebenen Touren anschließen. Neue Mitfahrer sind immer herzlich willkommen  . Einfach regelmäßig ins LMB schauen, hier in der Gegend (nicht nur 7G) läuft schon einiges an gemeinsamen Touren. Und sollte da nix für dich dabeisein, mail oder pm mich einfach an, ...


Grüße nach Barcelona
Marco


----------



## tobi.ass (24. August 2006)

"ambitioniert" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff  
Kann auch interessante Strecke heißen, die absolut strickt nach der  Zweimeterregelung ausgesucht werden!!!!!


----------



## tobi.ass (24. August 2006)

Man könnt ich mich in den Arsch beißen!!! Da nehm ich die Tour heut wg. der Wettervorhersage raus um ne Regen und Schlammschlacht zu vermeiden, arbei denn auch noch länger als geplant und was iss ..... praller Sonnenschein mit blauem Himmel und ein paar vertreuten Wolken am Himmel!   Man, ich hab mich schon lang nicht mehr so geärgert!!! Scheiß Kachlmannfraktion ...  

Wehe wenn nächsten Mittwoch ...!!!!


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich muß noch für 24 h Rennen  am Ring Nachtfahrten trainieren. Hat einer Lust in der Woche eine Runde durch Siebengebirge zu drehen.
Uhrzeit 20:30 
Gruß

Tobias.

PS. Ersatzlampe hätte ich noch!


----------



## Mufflon (31. August 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Lust in der Woche eine Runde durch Siebengebirge zu drehen.
> Uhrzeit 20:30
> ...



HI,

du kennst mich zwar noch nicht. Aber dafür hätt ich mal Laune unter der Woche bei Nacht ein Runde zu drehen. Am Samstag kauf ich mir wohl auch mal ne Lampe ...vielleicht hast du ja auch einen Tip. Und - wo sollte die Tour starten?  (Königswinter ?)

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Harzerbergziege (1. September 2006)

Hi Matthias,

unser allgemeines Treffen ist meist Eingang Nachtigaltal. 

Man kann sich aber auch weiter oben Treffen.

Werde für die nächste Woche eine Termin einstellung. Nur am Mittwoch wird es nicht gehen, da muß ich nach München.

Lampe: Ich habe die alte und die Neue Mirage von Sigma. Die neue Hat den Vorteil das der flaschehalter reibleib. Habe aber keinen Zusatzscheinwerfer. ABer bei Aldi gerstern die Stirnlampe nochgeholt.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Spooky (1. September 2006)

@Tobias: Wie lange willst du denn fahren, wenn du erst um 20:30 Uhr startest ?

@All:

Ist zwar noch eine Weile hin, hier aber schon mal zwei Termine:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3097

Und hier die Blitzfitz-Tour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2942


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (1. September 2006)

Schade, da bin ich noch in Genf. 

Aber, hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tourentips für die Region Genf?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (2. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> @All:
> 
> Ist zwar noch eine Weile hin, hier aber schon mal zwei Termine:
> 
> ...


Hey Marco,

ich würde mich euch dann bei der ´´Vorblitzfitztour´´  ab dem Auge Gottes anschließen, müsstes mir dann per Handy so ne 1/2 Stunde vor eurem eintreffen dort (Auge Gottes) Bescheid geben.
Die Handynummer hast du noch?

Gruß Boris


----------



## Spooky (2. September 2006)

Hi Boris,

klar kein Problem. Deine Handy-Nr. habe ich auch noch gespeichert. Keine Lust oder keine Zeit vorher nach Köwi zukommen und die Runde komplett mitzufahren  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (3. September 2006)

Hey Marco,

hmm, hab ich noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht. 
Hab nur Auge Gottes gelesen und da das ume Ecke is wollte ich einfach von da aus mit fahren. 
Vielleicht komme ich tatsächlich noch nach Köwi, dann melde ich aber nochmal rechtzeitig.

Gruß Boris


----------



## Mufflon (3. September 2006)

Hallo Tobias,

ok, Eingang-Nachtigallental hab ich schon auf der Karte gefunden. Und mich auch gleich für die Blitzfitz-Tour inkl. Anfahrtstour eingetragen. Mit den 2 Touren sollte der Bewegungsdrang für den einen Tag ein wenig gedämpft sein. Wegen der abendlichen Tour würd ich Dienstag vorziehen, weil ich am Do- und am Fr-Abend schon was vor hab.
Wär nett wenns klappt ansonsten vielleicht ein andermal.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. September 2006)

hallo!

was ist eigentlich mit einer kleinen feierabendrunde im 7.geb. am kommenden dienstag abend?? wetter soll ja richtig gut werden.

gruß thomas


----------



## Spooky (4. September 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit einer kleinen feierabendrunde im 7.geb. am kommenden dienstag abend?? wetter soll ja richtig gut werden.
> 
> gruß thomas


Hi Thomas,

kann zwar noch nicht 100% zusagen für morgen abend, aber stell´ doch einfach einen Termin rein. Diese Woche wollte Thomas aka monsterchen evtl. auch eine Tour ausschreiben, ich weiß aber nicht wann bzw. ob das überhaupt klappt. 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## thomasp1976 (4. September 2006)

Ola Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten die im 7-GB bzw. rund um Köln Touren fahren. Fahrzeit so ca. 1,5 -2,5 h. Momentan ist meine Leistung aber etwas mäßig da ich die letzten 8 Wochen beruflich nicht die Gummis kreisen lassen konnte... wann trefft ihr euch...wie lange gehts zur Sache und wie heftig?


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobias: Wie lange willst du denn fahren, wenn du erst um 20:30 Uhr startest ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte so 1-2 Stunde bei Nacht fahren. 
Fahre am 15-16.09. 24h Rad am Ring mit. Leider wird mein Training sehr spontan sein. Da ich am Mittwoch nach München fliege und erst Donnerstag wiederkommen

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. September 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte so 1-2 Stunde bei Nacht fahren.
> Fahre am 15-16.09. 24h Rad am Ring mit. Leider wird mein Training sehr spontan sein. Da ich am Mittwoch nach München fliege und erst Donnerstag wiederkommen
> 
> Gruß Tobias




Hey, du bist auch am ring? fahre da auch mit! das TT stellt sogar 2 Teams. 

mit radeln im 7geb. hat sich erledig. fahre morgen mit den 24st-teilnehmern rennrad.

machts gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Löwe73 (7. September 2006)

Hallo,

würde auch mal gerne mitfahren mit der Gruppe oder dem ein oder anderen. Nur ist es bei mir beruflich nicht einfach länger geplante Sachen zu unternehmen. Bin beim Fahren daher relativ spontan.
Wann wäre denn der nächste Treffpunkt, vielleicht kann ich mich mal anschließen.

Bisher fahre ich meistens bzw. nur alleine, weil ich nicht der große Fahrkünstler bin, hab schnell schiß wenns mal ruppig und rasant und sehr steil und holprig wird.
Hab dann immer schiß zu stürzen, obwohl ich danach immer mit dem Kopf schütteln muß, denn so haarige Sachen waren bisher nicht dabei.

Muß mal unbedingt an einem Fahrtechnikkurs teilnehmen.

Und dann muß ich mal öfter hier nachschauen, bin nur relativ selten online.
Vielleicht mag mir bezgl. des Treffpunktes jemand eine kostenlose SMS auf mein Handy schicken.
Per PM würde ich sie dann demjenigen bekannt geben.

Dank eund Gruß aus Bonn

Löwe


----------



## Spooky (9. September 2006)

Huhu  

ist heute irgendwer der werten Herrschaften im 7G oder KF unterwegs ? Oder hat wer Lust auf eine kleine (spontane - soll heißen Start innerhalb der nächsten 1,5-2h) Runde ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Krampe (9. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> ist heute irgendwer der werten Herrschaften im 7G oder KF unterwegs ? Oder hat wer Lust auf eine kleine (spontane - soll heißen Start innerhalb der nächsten 1,5-2h) Runde ?
> 
> ...


Hi spooky,
War gestern schon im 7G .. 
Musste mir den Spruch " das ist aber kein Radweg" mal wieder anhören  
Also heute nicht.. 
Kommst Du morgen zur CTF?
Gruß Christof


----------



## Spooky (9. September 2006)

Krampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi spooky,
> War gestern schon im 7G ..
> Musste mir den Spruch " das ist aber kein Radweg" mal wieder anhören
> Also heute nicht..
> ...


Also zeitlich müsstes es eigentlich passen, jetzt muß ich nur noch Iris überreden  . Wenn dann werden wir aber die kleine oder mittlere Runde fahren. Weißt du eigentlich, ob man das bei der CTF auch unterwegs noch entscheiden kann ???


----------



## Red Devil (9. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> ist heute irgendwer der werten Herrschaften im 7G oder KF unterwegs ? Oder hat wer Lust auf eine kleine (spontane - soll heißen Start innerhalb der nächsten 1,5-2h) Runde ?
> 
> ...


Schei..e äh Schade  zu spät,
bin eben von ner Runde zurück gekommen, da wir heute Nachmittag Kindergeburtstag haben mußte ich recht früh ne Runde drehen um gleich den Clown zuspielen dürfen  14!! Kinder von 4 bis 7 Jahren und ich mitten drin...

Na ja, wer fährt denn morgen eine Runde im 7GB, oder seid Ihr alle bei der CTF in Altenahr?

Gruß Boris


----------



## thomasp1976 (9. September 2006)

Ich find bei dem Spruch "das ist kein Radweg.." muß man einfach nur lächeln und fragen ob das "Altersheim heute ausgang" hat ! ? ;-)

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (9. September 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:
			
		

> Schei..e äh Schade  zu spät,
> bin eben von ner Runde zurück gekommen, da wir heute Nachmittag Kindergeburtstag haben mußte ich recht früh ne Runde drehen um gleich den Clown zuspielen dürfen  14!! Kinder von 4 bis 7 Jahren und ich mitten drin...


Mein Beileid  



> Na ja, wer fährt denn morgen eine Runde im 7GB, oder seid Ihr alle bei der CTF in Altenahr?


Wir werden auch morgen wieder Offroad unterwegs sein, kann dir aber noch nicht genau sagen wann und wo. Nur das 7G werden wir wohl eher meiden. Was hattest du/ihr?! denn vor ?


----------



## Red Devil (10. September 2006)

Hey Marco,


			
				Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Beileid


Ich hab es überlebt 


			
				Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Was hattest du/ihr?! denn vor ?


wollt am späten Nachmittag ne Runde im südlichen 7GB Gebiet drehen.
Dort ist es doch nicht ganz so überlaufen wie im Kerngebiet 
Irgendwas um 2/ 3 Stunden Fahrzeit.
Einer Lust mit zufahren?

Gruß Boris


----------



## 7berger (10. September 2006)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin Bertram aus Königswinter-Oberpleis und suche Gleichgesinnte für Türchen in der Umgebung Siebengebirge. Ich schätze mich eher als gemütlichen Fahrer ein  
freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Spooky (10. September 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Marco,
> 
> Ich hab es überlebt
> 
> ...


TzTzTz, genau da war ich heute unterwegs. Nur ein bisserl früher als du. Naja vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal.

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Spooky (10. September 2006)

7berger schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> ich bin Bertram aus Königswinter-Oberpleis und suche Gleichgesinnte für Türchen in der Umgebung Siebengebirge. Ich schätze mich eher als gemütlichen Fahrer ein
> freundliche Grüsse


Hi und herzlich willkommen,

ich kann dir eigentlich nur den Tipp geben dann öfter mal hier bzw. ins LMB reinzuschauen. Wir haben keinen festen Zeitpunkt oder Treffpunkt, wer Lust und Zeit hat stellt eine Tour rein. In der nächsten Woche kann ich dir die Tour vom TTL ans Herz legen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2984 oder aber nächsten Samstag hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3097 und/oder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2942


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Izual (10. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
da die letzte tour extrem viel spaß gemacht hat werd ich mich bemühen auch wieder da bei zu sein   !
Leider weiß ich noch nicht 100% ob ich das überhaußt schaffe, werd mich da her kurzfristig ins LMB eintregen!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Red Devil (11. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> TzTzTz, genau da war ich heute unterwegs. Nur ein bisserl früher als du. Naja vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal.
> 
> Ciao
> Marco



Da sind wir wohl das ganze Wochenende an einander vorbei gefahren 

Aber bei mir war´s dann doch ´´nur´´ ne Familientour mit Leon und Steffi.

Ich sachmal bis die Tage 

Gruß Boris


----------



## 7berger (11. September 2006)

hallo Spooky,
danke für die Aufnahme!
Last Minute Biking - Termine habe ich gefunden.
Bin schon gespannt, die nächsten drei Touren kann ich leider nicht.
Aber bei der nächsten Gelegenheit bin ich dabei. !FREU!
Bis dann, 
Bertram


----------



## Izual (12. September 2006)

tja, ich sag mal dumm gelaufen,
ich hoffe mal nächstes mal gibts keine probleme 
nach 2 min war alles wieder OK, aber hab euch nicht mehr einholen können

nun ja kann man nichts machen

bis dann Chris


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. September 2006)

Izual schrieb:
			
		

> tja, ich sag mal dumm gelaufen,
> ich hoffe mal nächstes mal gibts keine probleme
> nach 2 min war alles wieder OK, aber hab euch nicht mehr einholen können
> 
> ...




Hi Chris,

wirklich Dumm gelaufen - aber sah schlimmer aus als es wohl war  Die 2 Minuten hätten wir natürlich noch gewartet, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, als wolltest Du die Sache in nicht vor Ort reparieren!! 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (14. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich bin heute mal (fast) die komplette Tour für Samstag abgefahren, dementsprechend habe ich die Daten im LMB jetzt auch wie angekündigt aktualisiert. 

Heute habe ich eine kleine Schleife über den Lohrberg und die Jungfernhardt weggelassen und musste, da es schon langsam dunkel wurde auch etwas früher abbrechen. Daher schätze(!) ich die reine Fahrzeit am Samstag auf etwas über 3h.

Jetzt haben wir drei Möglichkeiten:

a) Wir starten eine halbe Stunde später.
b) Wir verlängern die Tour eben so das es passt, dann werden es jedoch garantiert über 1000hm.
c) Wir fahren die geplante Tour wie ausgeschrieben LANGSAM mit vielen (Foto-)Pausen, kurzen Aufenthalt in der Spielwiese nahe Laurentiushütte   und gönnen uns vor Ralfs Tour noch ein Eis in der Linzer City.

Ich tendiere zu Lösung c. Was sagen die potentiellen Mitfahrer ?


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (14. September 2006)

Hallo Marco,
das nenne top-organisation, daß Du im vorfeld das Timing so überrpüft! Von daher, die Entscheidung liegt bei Dir. Aber wenn du fragst...
mir gefällt die Lösung b am besten, die mit den etwas mehr hm 
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. September 2006)

Hi Berggeist,

ich bin für: pünktlich um 10:45 losfahren und dann die 1000 Hm und dann ein Eis und dann noch eine 1/2 Std Pause und dann zur Blitzfitzalm und dann 3Std. Trails und dann gemütlich nach Hause 

Irgendwie war es klar das Giom b sagt!!


----------



## Spooky (15. September 2006)

@Giom:
Warum wusste ich eigentlich schon vorher wofür du dich entscheiden würdest  Eine Alternative für dich wäre natürlich auch, während wir gemütlich in der Linzer Altstadt sitzen kannst du ja noch zwei- dreimal zum Linzer Krankenhaus hoch. Das dürften immerhin 500hm extra sein   

@Boris:
Danke fürs Feedback. Ist auch mein Favorit


----------



## Red Devil (15. September 2006)

Moin Leute,

da ich noch nicht weiss wann ich es wohin schaffe, tendiere ich dazu in einer Linzer Eisdiele auf euch zu warten.   Also Antwort D 

Nee im Ernst ich werde es wohl zeitlich erste schaffen wenn ihr an der Laurentius Hütte oder dem Auge Gottes seid.

Gruß Boris


----------



## Spooky (15. September 2006)

Hey Boris,

hast du eigentlich auch noch meine Handy-Nr.? Ich denke das sinnvollste wird sein, das du am Sa einfach mal kurz anrufst, einen Treffpunkt können wir dann ja kurzfristig ausmachen. Nur so als grober Anhaltspunkt: Mucher Wiesental (1.15), Aua Gottes (1.45), Laurentiushütte (2.15). Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr und zu gewinnen gibbet auch nix.  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Mufflon (15. September 2006)

Hallo, 
also die Einkehr in der Eisdiele finde ich auch sehr verlockend. Vielleicht kann man sich auf einen Kompromiss zwischen b) und c) einigen. Soll heissen kurz ein Eis auf die Hand und eine kleine Runde zu diesem Krankenhaus. Kommt ja auch auf die noch verfügbare Zeit an.
Aber mal was anderes. Gibt es unterwegs auch noch andere Proviant-Auftankstationen ausser in Linz? Waldhütten, Tankstellen, Schnitzelhaus , weitere Eisdielen,  etc. Will ja nur vermeiden dass ich jetzt für ne Wüstendurchquerung mein Rucksack fülle. 
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Spooky (15. September 2006)

Mufflon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also die Einkehr in der Eisdiele finde ich auch sehr verlockend. Vielleicht kann man sich auf einen Kompromiss zwischen b) und c) einigen. Soll heissen kurz ein Eis auf die Hand und eine kleine Runde zu diesem Krankenhaus. Kommt ja auch auf die noch verfügbare Zeit an.
> Aber mal was anderes. Gibt es unterwegs auch noch andere Proviant-Auftankstationen ausser in Linz? Waldhütten, Tankstellen, Schnitzelhaus , weitere Eisdielen,  etc. Will ja nur vermeiden dass ich jetzt für ne Wüstendurchquerung mein Rucksack fülle.
> ...


Löwenburger Hof, dürfte etwas zu früh sein. Bruchhausen am Friedhof, da habe ich schon öfter nachgetankt  erinner´ mich aber nochmal dran, da der nicht direkt auf dem Weg liegt. Ansonsten bleibt noch die Steffens-Brauerei im Kasbachtal, weiß nur nicht ob die überhaupt Wasser haben  Tja und dann sind wir auch schon fast in Linz, ...


----------



## Waschbaer (15. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bleibt noch die Stevens-Brauerei im Kasbachtal...



Hmm, dachte immer, die machen nur in Fahrräder.   

Solltet Ihr aber wirklich dort einkehren, bitte auf gar keinen Fall das Pils trinken - wird in Fachkreisen nämlich auch Steffens-Malaria genannt.

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (15. September 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, dachte immer, die machen nur in Fahrräder.


Ups, danke für den Hinweis  


> Solltet Ihr aber wirklich dort einkehren, bitte auf gar keinen Fall das Pils trinken - wird in Fachkreisen nämlich auch Steffens-Malaria genannt.


hatte auch nicht vor meine Trinkflasche mit Pils aufzufüllen, wär´ aber bestimmt mal lustig 

Wie sieht´s denn mit Jessi und dir am Sa aus ???


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Waschbaer (15. September 2006)

Jessi muss arbeiten. Vielleicht komme ich aber am Sa. mit. Das hängt aber entscheidend davon ab, wie mich Boris aka Red Devil heute durchs 7Geb. scheucht.  

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Waschbaer (15. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> hatte auch nicht vor meine Trinkflasche mit Pils aufzufüllen, wär´ aber bestimmt mal lustig



Jo! Mit Nachbrenner sozusagen.


----------



## Red Devil (15. September 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Das hängt aber entscheidend davon ab, wie mich Boris aka Red Devil heute durchs 7Geb. scheucht.


 Laß Dich überraschen


----------



## Red Devil (15. September 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Solltet Ihr aber wirklich dort einkehren, bitte auf gar keinen Fall das Pils trinken - wird in Fachkreisen nämlich auch Steffens-Malaria genannt.


Aber die Steffens braut doch garnicht mehr selbst, sondern lässt meines Wissens irgendwo im WW produzieren. Was aber nicht heißen soll das die Qualität besser geworden ist.
Wenn wir irgendwo einkehren wollen, die Blitzfitz Alm hat nen guten Ruf und leckere Kuchen wie ich mich erinnern kann gell Ralf?

Gruß Boris


----------



## Waschbaer (15. September 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Steffens braut doch garnicht mehr selbst, sondern lässt meines Wissens irgendwo im WW produzieren.



Stimmt - aber leider immer noch nach altem Originalrezept. :kotz: 

Aber lassen wir das, sonst wird MTB-News wieder verklagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (15. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> @Giom:
> Warum wusste ich eigentlich schon vorher wofür du dich entscheiden würdest  Eine Alternative für dich wäre natürlich auch, während wir gemütlich in der Linzer Altstadt sitzen kannst du ja noch zwei- dreimal zum Linzer Krankenhaus hoch. Das dürften immerhin 500hm extra sein
> 
> @Boris:
> Danke fürs Feedback. Ist auch mein Favorit




ich fahre schon mit euch zusammen


----------



## blitzfitz (15. September 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Blitzfitz Alm hat nen guten Ruf und leckere Kuchen wie ich mich erinnern kann gell Ralf?
> 
> Gruß Boris



Ja ja, wir arbeiten schon dran, aber bei der Zahl der Anmeldungen müßte noch der Zweit- und Drittbackofen her. 

Ralf


----------



## Spooky (15. September 2006)

So damit wäre für morgen ja alles klar. Start und Tour wie ausgeschrieben mit einem Zwischenstop in Linz City. Freue mich auf morgen  

Ich vermisse allerdings noch ein paar Anmeldungen  

Huhu Christof  Markus  Tobias  Marco + Katrin  , ...


----------



## Waschbaer (15. September 2006)

Boris hatte heute nix drauf! Bin also dabei.  

Bis morgen

Jürgen


----------



## Red Devil (15. September 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Boris hatte heute nix drauf! Bin also dabei.



 Ach konntest Du schneller? Bin doch nur wegen Dir so langsam gefahren 

@Frank nicht für ungut 



			
				blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, wir arbeiten schon dran, aber bei der Zahl der Anmeldungen müßte noch der Zweit- und Drittbackofen her.
> 
> Ralf


 
Soll ich was mit bringen? Dann sag ich Steffi bescheid sie soll noch nen Kuchen backen, dann hat sie auch keine Langeweile wenn die Kinder im Bett sind. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## blitzfitz (15. September 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich was mit bringen? Dann sag ich Steffi bescheid sie soll noch nen Kuchen backen, dann hat sie auch keine Langeweile wenn die Kinder im Bett sind.
> 
> Gruß Boris



Super Idee. Macht mal.


----------



## Izual (15. September 2006)

Hi Leute,
da ich irgend wie nie Touren im 7geberge finde die zu mir passen dacht ich mir ich hau ma selber was ins LMB rein! falls einer mitfahren möchte hab ich hier  den Link :
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3193

Ich kann vor ab schon sagen das ich kaum Trails kenne, also Ortskundige sind gern gesehen  !

Sonst gibts eigentlich nur eins was zu sagen ist: Ich will Biken  

Kleiner Hinweis vielleicht noch: Langsam bedeutet bei mir Langsam! also bin nicht der schnellste


----------



## Spooky (16. September 2006)

Hey Chris,

morgen kann ich/können wir leider nicht  , da wir in Urlaub fahren müssen  

Ich kann dir aber versprechen, das es in zwei bzw. drei Wochen wieder mal ein paar lockere Feierabendunden (auch im 7G) von mir geben wird.

Also bis dahin, viel Spaß morgen im 7G und ärger die Wandersleute nicht so arg.  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Kim Possible (16. September 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:
			
		

> *Soll ich was mit bringen*? Dann sag ich* Steffi *bescheid sie soll noch nen Kuchen backen, dann hat sie auch keine Langeweile wenn die Kinder im Bett sind.


Ist ja mal wieder typisch für dich...


----------



## Goodnight (16. September 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich was mit bringen? Dann sag ich Steffi bescheid sie soll noch nen Kuchen backen, dann hat sie auch keine Langeweile wenn die Kinder im Bett sind.



Guten Morgen Boris

Du scheinst ja keine gute Meinung von deinen Fähigkeiten als Gesellschafter zu haben.  

Bis die Tage Jessi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (16. September 2006)

Nicht schlimm Marco mal sehen was sich ergibt! Vielleicht melden sich ja doch noch welche


----------



## Spooky (17. September 2006)

Huhu,

eine geile Tour war das gestern  Und dann noch die Vollversorgung auf der Blitzfitzalm  Also erst mal vielen vielen Dank an Ralf nebst Gemahlin und  nicht zu vergessen Steffi für den leckeren Kuchen.

Von mir gibts zur Warm-Up Runde diesmal keinen Bericht, nur soviel am Start in Köwi traffen sich sechs Biker (Giom, Grüner Frosch, Mufflon, Merlin, Irieblue und Meiner Einer. Die schon recht früh ab Aua Gottes durch Red Devil verstärkt wurden. Am Ende des Tages hatten wir dann 96km und 1800hm auf dem Tacho. Achso aus dem gemütlichen Ausrollen am Rhein entlang entwickelte sich nach kurzer Zeit sowas wie ein Mannschaftzeitfahren  Ich glaube so schnell bin ich noch nie von Linz nach Köwi geradelt.

Bleibt mit noch ein paar Fotos beizusteuern:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=13886


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (17. September 2006)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Danke für die schöne Tour und klasse Verpflegung hinterher!!  

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht auf den flowigen Trails und in der schönen Landschaft.

@spooky:

das mit eurem belgischen Kreisel auf der Rückfahrt kam uns gleich in den Sinn, als ihr losgefahren seid...


----------



## Red Devil (17. September 2006)

Goodnight schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Boris
> 
> Du scheinst ja keine gute Meinung von deinen Fähigkeiten als Gesellschafter zu haben.
> 
> Bis die Tage Jessi.


 ähm ähm ...kein Komentar.

So nun aber zur Tour von gestern.  
Ein Daumen an Marco für die ´´Warm Up´´Tour und der zweite Daumen an Ralf für die ´´Einsteiger´´Runde im Wiedtal. 

War einfach ein rundherum gelungener Tag, das Wetter, die Mitfahrer (22? ) ein wirklich ewig langer Lindwurm der sich auf den Trails an der Wied entlang schlängelte.
Dazu unser Guide im wahrsten Sinne blitzfitz, vorne um den Weg zu zeigen, nach hinten die letzten einsammeln, nach vorne um Fotos zu schießen, etc etc  und als Abschluß Berge an Kuchen und Kaffee zur Verköstigung der ganzen Mannschaft.
Auch hier nochmal einen Dank an unsere Wirtin vonn der Blitzfitz Alm. 

Am Ende waren es bei mir 72 km und 1400 hm

Gruß an alle Boris (Red Devil)


----------



## Giom (17. September 2006)

Und jetzt hab ich auch meine Nobby Nic-Erfahrung. Wir hatten noch nicht Linz verlassen, daß ich einen platten hatte.
Na ja, wir haben das zeitlich nachgeholt. Die Tomburger nennen das "am Rhein entlang locker rollen", bei den Tomburger light heißt es jetzt "am Rhein entlang gemütlich rollen".
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Waschbaer (17. September 2006)

Dann bleibt mir nur noch, mich meinen Vorrednern anzuschließen: Es gab feine Trails mit ner klasse Gruppe, die toll harmoniert hat.  
Vielen Dank insbesondere noch mal an den Guide und natürlich an die Sennerin von der Blitzfitzalm für das spitzen Kuchenbuffet.   

Allen ein schönes Wochenende  

Jürgen


----------



## Krampe (17. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Danke für die schöne Tour und klasse Verpflegung hinterher!!
> 
> Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht auf den flowigen Trails und in der schönen Landschaft.
> 
> ...


Hi Leutz,
Ahhhhhh, ihr seid Belgischen Kreisel gefahrn???  
Konnte leider nicht mit wegen Umzugsvorbereitungen.. 
Als Zeit war bin ich halt alleine für mich ne Runde Gefahren, und das ohne Platten mit einem Produkt das mit M anfängt und mit ichelin aufhört , gell Giom???   
Grüße Christof


----------



## blitzfitz (17. September 2006)

*Singletrails für Einsteiger: Der Bericht*

Ja, hier ist er nun, der Bericht von der Singletrailtour im Wiedtal am Samstag. Eigentlich war es weniger eine MTB-Tour, als eher ein Happening mit Volkswandertagcharakter. Nicht weniger als 21 (nochmal in Worten: Einundzwanzig!) BikerInnen und Biker vertrauten sich wieder einmal der blitzgefitzen Führung an.

Startpunkt (und zugleich Endpunkt, doch dazu später mehr) war wieder einmal die Blitzfitz Alm. Alle Teilnehmer ließen sich zunächst auf den Almwiesen nieder, voller Erwartung auf das Kuhglockengeläut zum Start. Doch halt!! Einer fehlte noch und kam und kam nicht. Mir liegt auch sein Name auf der Zunge, doch wir sind hier ja ein mobbing-freies Forum. So musste denn der Guide aus seinem unerschöpfichen Reservoir aus Ablenkungsmanövern greifen, denn die Bikerherde scharrte schon ungeduldig mit den Hufen. Auf dem folgenden Startphoto sind denn auch (fast) alle dabei:





Zur Herde gehörten die Kühe und Bullen:

Spooky (Marco)
Red Devil (Boris)
Cheetah (Frank)
grüner Frosch (Boris)
Redking (Klaus)
Giom (Guillaume)
Mufflon (Matthias)
deepblu (Gerd)
Patti_67 (Markus)
Enrgy (Volker)
mobile (Bernd)
meg-71 (Michael)
seven-hornets (Achim)
timber (Iris)
sun909 (Carsten)
Harnas (Renate)
irieblue (Stefan)
Balu (Stefan)
Waschbaer (Jürgen)
-- (Rene)
-- (Ferdi)
und euer Guide, der Blitzfitz (Ralf)

Endlich rollte die Karawane los. Da Linz (und die Blitzfitzalm) auf der Rheinseite liegt, die Trails im Wiedtal aber auf der anderen Seite des Bergrückens, erzwingt die Logik, dass es erst einmal hinauf ging. Auf breiten Wegen wäre die Passhöhe schnell erklommen gewesen, wenn uns nicht nach 800m schon der erste Defekt zurückgeworfen hätte - Kettenriss!



Deepblu wollte schon umkehren, aber ist Gruppendynamik nicht herrlich? Er hat es nicht geschafft. Die Kette wurde schnell geflickt und Gerd konnte seine Aufgabe als Backguide oder Besenwagen bis zum Tourende doch noch ausfüllen. Vielen Dank nochmal dafür!

Oben auf der Höhe wartete dann der erste Trail. Eigentlich nicht viel mehr als eine Übungsschleife, allerdings mit horizontaler Tragepassage. So fragte sich danach doch der eine oder andere, warum man bei Einsatz von mindestens 500kcal gerade mal 20m Streckengewinn erzielte. Nach kurzem Asphaltstück über die Passhöhe ging es dann endlich auf den ersten richtigen Singletrail - der legendäre Schmugglerpfad hinab nach Arnsau.





An dieser Stelle möchte ich doch auch ein großes Lob an alle Teilnehmer ausprechen. Die Fahrtechnikbandbreite war extrem hoch, von Einsteiger (Zitat: "hier schiebe ich lieber") bis Freerider (Zitat: "ich bin bescheuert, wenn ich da runter fahre"). Dennoch blieben alle ziemlich zusammen und ich glaube, es war auch für jeden etwas dabei.


 



Unten in Arnsau bogen wir direkt in den nächsten Leckerbissen ein - den Verbindungswanderweg W nach Roßbach. Zunächst führt der Weg über Wurzeln und Steinchen eng an der Wied entlang, bevor er sich wieder in luftige Höhen erhob.




Kurz vor Roßbach musste die Wied überquert werden. Wie gut, dass es dafür Brücken gibt und wir MTB und nicht Fahrrad fahren.









Auf der anderen Seite folgten wir dem Bergrücken (natürlich) bergauf und zwar in das Tal der Nesche hinein. Wie fast auf jedem Teilstück der Tour wechselten sich breite Forstwege mit eng verwinkelten und träumerischen, kleinen Pfaden ab.


 

 

Kurz vor der Nescher Mühle spuckte der Singletrail den bunten Lindwurm aus, bevor der Wald alle Biker ein paar Meter weiter auf dem nächsten Singletrail wieder verschluckte. Dieser jene Singletrail bot besonders große Suchtgefahr - leicht wellig, aber in der Tendenz bergab konnte er mit viel Flow gefahren werden. So manch einer vergaß die Welt um sich herum und fuhr sich fast in Rage. An sich kein Problem, wenn doch nur genug Auslauf am Trailende wäre. Tja, und genau das fehlte. Ich habe mir berichten lassen, dass Herr S. aus K. die Mitfahrer durch seine Fahrkünste (Vorderrad Wheelie im steilen Trail) fast zu Begeisterungsstürmen hingerissen hätte, wäre er denn nur rechtzeitig zum Stehen gekommen. Na ja, zum Glück ist nichts passiert.

Eine kurze Treppe noch und wir waren wieder in Roßbach. Von hier aus sollte die Tour eigentlich nur noch gemütlich zurück nach Linz führen. Aber offensichtlich hatten einige Mitfahrer ihr Pulver noch nicht verschossen. So degradierte sich unser Singlespeeder (vor dem ich übrigens gehörig Respekt habe) durch einen beherzten Treppensprung kurzzeitig zum Zerospeeder. 





Aber auch diese Panne war schnell überstanden und wir konnten durch das idyllische Wallbachtal den letzen Anstieg in Angriff nehmen.









Noch eine kleine Panne und ein paar Höhenmeter trennte schliesslich das Team von der Passhöhe, bevor der finale Almabtrieb beginnen konnte.

Nach etwas 3 Stunden, ca. 30 km und ungefähr 600 Hm war die Blitzfitzalm wieder erreicht. Und natürlich gab es wieder (wie immer) KUCHEN!!!





Diesmal war die Logistik allerdings wegen des Massenandrangs etwas herausfordernder. Deshalb einen ganz besonders herzlichen Dank an Annette und Jessi!!

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
                               Ralf

P.S. Apropo Volkswandertag, zu einer Ausfahrt ins Grüne darf der Ständer am MTB nicht fehlen. 





Weitere Bilder bei mir im Photoalbum.


----------



## tobi.ass (17. September 2006)

Ich heul hier gleich   schon die Tourenankündigung hat mir in den Beinen gejuckt und was mach ich ..... beim Umzug helfen und Kisten schleppen ... in den 3. Stock ohne Aufzug  und draußen lachte mich die pralle Sonne an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (17. September 2006)

Da kann ich mich auch nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen,Eine klasse Tour und zum Schluß noch eine tolle Verpflegung.
Mein Dank auch an alle das Ihr auf mich gewartet habt und mir dadurch diesen schönen nachmittag ermöglicht habt 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Giom (17. September 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Als Zeit war bin ich halt alleine für mich ne Runde Gefahren, und das ohne Platten mit einem Produkt das mit M anfängt und mit ichelin aufhört , gell Giom???
> Grüße Christof



Ich find's echt gut daß du Werbung für französische Produkte machst, und das hat nichts damit zu tun, daß ich immer blau-weiß-rote bikeklamotten trage


----------



## Redking (17. September 2006)

So Jungs der Bericht ist da,
 dann dürfen die Videos nicht fehlen! 

Direkt am Anfang!
Auf der Straße!
Der eine Uphill
Einer der Tails
Über die Brücke
Mit Purzelbaum
Aus dem Wald
Die Mädels


Danke für die Super Tour mit den vielen Leuten! 

Hatten gestern ja Glück das das nicht passiert ist!  






Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (17. September 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> ... bis Freerider (Zitat: "ich bin bescheuert, wenn ich da runter fahre")...



...ich glaub die Aussage lautete "wenn ich bergab fahre, bin ich immer bescheuert"....


----------



## deepblu (18. September 2006)

prima tour, prima tag.  
blitzfitz, hat alle register gezogen, die ein biker-herz erfreut.   
besonderen dank an annette und die anderen kuchenspender und natürlich an bernd, der absolut professionell die kette an meinem rennesel repariert hat.
ich finde, da war am samstag eine prima truppe zusammen.
macht's gut


----------



## Handlampe (18. September 2006)

Was is denn hier los???

Du bist ab sofort aus dem TT ausgeschlossen, Ralf....

Entweder einen neuen Fred aufmachen.....oder unter TT berichten.....ich bin entsetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (18. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was is denn hier los???
> 
> Du bist ab sofort aus dem TT ausgeschlossen, Ralf....
> 
> Entweder einen neuen Fred aufmachen.....oder unter TT berichten.....ich bin entsetzt



Ruhig, ruhig Brauner! Es hiess _Einsteigertour_, nicht _TT- Tour_. Ich muss doch etwas für den Nachwuchs tun.  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (18. September 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ruhig, ruhig Brauner! Es hiess _Einsteigertour_, nicht _TT- Tour_. Ich muss doch etwas für den Nachwuchs tun.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf




Tztz, das Eine schließt das Andere ja wohl nicht aus. Siehe hier


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2006)

Wettervorhersage sieht prächtig aus......also ab in die sieben Berge

Termin


----------



## monsterchen (19. September 2006)

Na da bin ich doch dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Izual (19. September 2006)

Baby on Board ???


----------



## Harzerbergziege (20. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin von 24 h MTB Rennen am Ring zurück.

Es ist ein guter 12. Platz rausgekommen mit 55 Runden a 7,2 km und ca. 130 hm.
Das Wetter hat gehalten und das Material auch. Super Veranstaltung!

Gruß Tobias

PS.: Versuchen für 2007 2. Team zusammen zustellen


----------



## Enrgy (20. September 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> ... mit 55 Runden a 7,2 km und ca. 130 hm.


...ich dachte, es wird die Nordschleife gefahren? Das hört sich eher nach GP-Kurs mit extra Schleife durchs Fahrerlager an.


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ich dachte, es wird die Nordschleife gefahren? Das hört sich eher nach GP-Kurs mit extra Schleife durchs Fahrerlager an.


 
Die Rennräders fahren die Nordschleife, die Mudräder wühlen sich am Ring vorbei durch den Dreck.....


----------



## Harzerbergziege (20. September 2006)

Richtig,

es war das erste mal, dat MTB als 24 h Rennen dabei wahren.

Strecke ging durch Fahrerlager auf die Schleife, dann an der Strecke entlang zur Nürburg hoch und über 2 Trails wieder runter, war recht sandig.  
Dann ging es über Start/Ziel wieder ins Fahrerlager.

einzelne Bilder kann man in meiner Galerie anschauchen.

Gruß
Tobias.

PS. Habe es leider nicht geschaft einen Abstecher auf die Nordschleife zumachen.
Soll gegen 6 Uhr sogar Rauhreif auch einer Abfahrt gegeben haben!


----------



## Handlampe (20. September 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin von 24 h MTB Rennen am Ring zurück.
> 
> ...



Wir waren ein wenig langsamer unterwegs und haben nur 30 Runden geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2006)

Was ist denn hier los, im Bonner Süden?

Keiner Lust auf einen gepflegten Feierabend-Fastwochenendtrip am morgigen Freitag durch das sonnige Siebengebirge?

Die Anmeldeliste sieht ja sehr mager aus.....tztztz


----------



## blitzfitz (21. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los, im Bonner Süden?
> 
> Keiner Lust auf einen gepflegten Feierabend-Fastwochenendtrip am morgigen Freitag durch das sonnige Siebengebirge?
> 
> Die Anmeldeliste sieht ja sehr mager aus.....tztztz



Hi Uwe,

ich kämpfe noch mit der Logistik. Vielleicht klappt es doch noch. Wahrscheinlich melde ich mich eher kurzfritsig per Handy bei dir.

Ralf


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los, im Bonner Süden?
> 
> Keiner Lust auf einen gepflegten Feierabend-Fastwochenendtrip am morgigen Freitag durch das sonnige Siebengebirge?
> 
> Die Anmeldeliste sieht ja sehr mager aus.....tztztz



Mal eine logische Frage: Kann eine Anmeldeliste bei der Volker angemeldet ist, mager aussehen? Siehste....  Vielleicht erscheint ein Überraschungsgast aus dem Kölner Norden, schau mer mal.


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mal eine logische Frage: Kann eine Anmeldeliste bei der Volker angemeldet ist, mager aussehen? Siehste....


Pass ma auf du Klappergestell, daß ich dich morgen nicht vom Trail puste...


----------



## Harzerbergziege (22. September 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los, im Bonner Süden?
> 
> Keiner Lust auf einen gepflegten Feierabend-Fastwochenendtrip am morgigen Freitag durch das sonnige Siebengebirge?
> 
> Die Anmeldeliste sieht ja sehr mager aus.....tztztz



Hi,

misst, ich muß heute zur einer Hochzeit in den Harz und werde dort biken!

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2006)

Na, es geht ja doch noch: 

Fanden sich dann doch noch 8 Biker zum Kombihelldunkelbiken im Siebengebirge ein:

Sehr interessant, dass mal wieder kein einziger "Eingeborener" am Start war.

Mit dabei waren:

Thomas @daywalker78
Michael @on any sunday
Michael @meg-71
Volker @engry
Thomas @monsterchen
Ralf @AlpenAJ
Stefan (von den 7Hillern)

und meine Wenigkeit.

Nachdem Alle dann wieder genügend Geduld aufgebracht hatten und  auch der Guide endlich fertig war startete die Runde vom Ausgang zum Eingang des Nachtigallentales- soll heißen- einmal drum herum, auf dem aspaltierten Eselsweg Richtung Drachenfels. Oben- am Eingang des besagten Tales gab es dann den ersten kleinen Trail überhalb des Hohlweges, den dann einige Teilnehmer schon verweigerten, da sie im blinden Vertrauen unserem 7Hiller folgten....tztztz, keine Disziplin in der Bande.

Da sich mein Brüderchen ein wenig verspätet hatte, war dann unser gemeinsamer Treffpunkt am wirklichen, oberen Eingang des Nachtigallentales  (ich glaube, ich sollte das bei den nächsten Tourenausschreibungen doch mal korrigieren....wir treffen uns ja eigentlich immer am Ausgang des Nachtigallentales)

Egal, weiter ging es zum Milchhäuschen um dahinter natürlich die Achterbahn mal wieder zu besteigen. 
Kurz danach verabschiedete sich dann Stefan von der Gruppe, naja, für einen 7 Hiller war dann das Tempo doch ein wenig zu langsam. Das erste Mal, das ich einen Teilnehmer nach Vorne heraus verloren habe. Puh, zum Glück war das keine TT -Tour....das hätte ja unseren schlechten Ruf kaputt gemacht.
Weiter zur Margarethenhöhe um dann den höchsten Gipfel zu bezwingen: Den Ölberg.
Hier Oben trafen wir dann doch noch einen Einheimischen: Kollege Jörg alias Lüni meetete sich hier gerade mit der T-Mobilen den Wolf. Nicht gerade die schlechteste Lokalität für ein Meeting.

Bergab wollte ich nun einmal die Variante "Hintenrum" probieren. Den steinigen Trail abwärts um dann hinter dem Ölberg den langen kerzengerade Pfad Richtung kleinem Ölberg zu probieren. Sehr spassig, kannte ich bis dato nur aufwärts. 
Glücklicherweise gab es für diese Abfahrt noch genügend LUX von dem großen hellen Planeten am Himmel.
Im Dunkeln hätte man sicherlich den ein oder anderen Brocken bzw.  diagonale Welle im Trail übersehen. 
Gut auch für mich, das es noch hell war, da ich hier nicht ganz so Orientierungsfest bin. 
Trotz Allem fand ich dann den Einstieg zum Trail hinunter nach Thomasberg relativ schnell. Nur mussten wir allerdings zweimal an diesem Einstieg vorbei fahren, da sich ein Jägersmann in seinem Auto in langsamer Fahrt über den breiten Weg bewegte und dann auch noch kurz hinter dem Traileingang anhielt.
In Ermangelung schussfester Bekleidung wurde nun in der Gruppe diskutiert, ob man den Einstieg wagen sollte. Als Guide hatte ich einen großen Vorteil. Als Erster fahrend musste sich das Schrott erstmal seine Bahn an 6 hinter mir fahrenden Hintern suchen, um meinen zu treffen.  

Wir überlebten und unser Mut wurde dann auch mit dem feinen flowigen Trail belohnt. 
Nach kurzer Desorientierungsschleife ging es nun auf den kleinen Ölberg um dann wieder zur Margarethenhöhe zu gelangen.
Hoch zum Lohrberg und dann hieß es: Lampen montieren.
Wieder eine neue Erfahrung für alle Teilnehmer: 
Bei Dunkelheit über den Trail zum Löwenburger Hof hat schon was ganz besonderes. Aber wenn das ganze Zenario dann noch von Musik untermalt wird.....auch nicht schlecht.  
Auf dem Löwenburger Hof gab es wohl große Party: Über30 - Unter100 - Ab80.....was auch immer.
So bekamen wir dann also gratis eine musikalische Unterstützung unserer Abfahrt von DJ Downhill.  
Als Abschluß warteten dann noch die "langweiligen" Breiberge, die dann bei Dunkelheit doch nicht mehr so langweilig waren. 
Über den schönen Trial hinunter zum Annatal gelangten wir dann endgültig in Rhöndorf wieder Rheinhöhe und verließen Diese auch nicht mehr.
Am großen Fluß entlang rollten wir zurück nach Köwi. 

Als sehr lobenswert darf noch erwähnt werden, das unser neuer Teilnehmer Ralf dann beim abschließenden Gelage die erste Runde als Einstand ausgegeben hat  

Klasse, wenn das doch Jeder machen würde- dann wäre ich zwar bald Alki----aber egal


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2006)

Na, es geht ja doch noch: 

Fanden sich dann doch noch 8 Biker zum Kombihelldunkelbiken im Siebengebirge ein:

Sehr interessant, dass mal wieder kein einziger "Eingeborener" am Start war.

Mit dabei waren:

Thomas @daywalker78
Michael @on any sunday
Michael @meg-71
Volker @engry
Thomas @monsterchen
Ralf @AlpenAJ
Stefan (von den 7Hillern)

und meine Wenigkeit.

Nachdem Alle dann wieder genügend Geduld aufgebracht hatten und  auch der Guide endlich fertig war startete die Runde vom Ausgang zum Eingang des Nachtigallentales- soll heißen- einmal drum herum, auf dem aspaltierten Eselsweg Richtung Drachenfels. Oben- am Eingang des besagten Tales gab es dann den ersten kleinen Trail überhalb des Hohlweges, den dann einige Teilnehmer schon verweigerten, da sie im blinden Vertrauen unserem 7Hiller folgten....tztztz, keine Disziplin in der Bande.

Da sich mein Brüderchen ein wenig verspätet hatte, war dann unser gemeinsamer Treffpunkt am wirklichen, oberen Eingang des Nachtigallentales  (ich glaube, ich sollte das bei den nächsten Tourenausschreibungen doch mal korrigieren....wir treffen uns ja eigentlich immer am Ausgang des Nachtigallentales)

Egal, weiter ging es zum Milchhäuschen um dahinter natürlich die Achterbahn mal wieder zu besteigen. 
Kurz danach verabschiedete sich dann Stefan von der Gruppe, naja, für einen 7 Hiller war dann das Tempo doch ein wenig zu langsam. Das erste Mal, das ich einen Teilnehmer nach Vorne heraus verloren habe. Puh, zum Glück war das keine TT -Tour....das hätte ja unseren schlechten Ruf kaputt gemacht.
Weiter zur Margarethenhöhe um dann den höchsten Gipfel zu bezwingen: Den Ölberg.
Hier Oben trafen wir dann doch noch einen Einheimischen: Kollege Jörg alias Lüni meetete sich hier gerade mit der T-Mobile den Wolf. Nicht gerade die schlechteste Lokalität für ein Meeting.

Bergab wollte ich nun einmal die Variante "Hintenrum" probieren. Den steinigen Trail abwärts um dann hinter dem Ölberg den langen kerzengerade Pfad Richtung kleinem Ölberg zu probieren. Sehr spassig, kannte ich bis dato nur aufwärts. 
Glücklicherweise gab es für diese Abfahrt noch genügend LUX von dem großen hellen Planeten am Himmel.
Im Dunkeln hätte man sicherlich den ein oder anderen Brocken bzw.  diagonale Welle im Trail übersehen. 
Gut auch für mich, das es noch hell war, da ich hier nicht ganz so Orientierungsfest bin. 
Trotz Allem fand ich dann den Einstieg zum Trail hinunter nach Thomasberg relativ schnell. Nur mussten wir allerdings zweimal an diesem Einstieg vorbei fahren, da sich ein Jägersmann in seinem Auto in langsamer Fahrt über den breiten Weg bewegte und dann auch noch kurz hinter dem Traileingang anhielt.
In Ermangelung schussfester Bekleidung wurde nun in der Gruppe diskutiert, ob man den Einstieg wagen sollte. Als Guide hatte ich einen großen Vorteil. Als Erster fahrend musste sich das Schrott erstmal seine Bahn an 6 hinter mir fahrenden Hintern suchen, um meinen zu treffen.  

Wir überlebten und unser Mut wurde dann auch mit dem feinen flowigen Trail belohnt. 
Nach kurzer Desorientierungsschleife ging es nun auf den kleinen Ölberg um dann wieder zur Margarethenhöhe zu gelangen.
Hoch zum Lohrberg und dann hieß es: Lampen montieren.
Wieder eine neue Erfahrung für alle Teilnehmer wartete: 
Bei Dunkelheit über den Trail zum Löwenburger Hof hat schon was ganz besonderes- gerade das letzte Stück durch die Bäume. Aber wenn das ganze Zenario dann noch von Musik untermalt wird.....auch nicht schlecht.  
Auf dem Löwenburger Hof gab es wohl große Party: Über30 - Unter100 - Ab80.....was auch immer.
So bekamen wir dann also gratis eine musikalische Unterstützung unserer Abfahrt von DJ Downhill.  
Als Abschluß warteten dann noch die "langweiligen" Breiberge, die dann bei Dunkelheit doch nicht mehr so langweilig waren. 
Über den schönen Trial hinunter zum Annatal gelangten wir dann endgültig in Rhöndorf wieder Rheinhöhe und verließen Diese auch nicht mehr.
Am großen Fluß entlang rollten wir zurück nach Köwi. 

Als sehr lobenswert darf noch erwähnt werden, das unser neuer Teilnehmer Ralf dann beim abschließenden Gelage die erste Runde als Einstand ausgegeben hat  

Klasse, wenn das doch Jeder machen würde- dann wäre ich zwar bald Alki----aber egal


----------



## monsterchen (25. September 2006)

Jaja so war die Tour, es bleibt dann wohl nur nach der super "Chickenway" mitten durch Königswinter zu erwähnen. 

Auch ich danke Ralf für das kühle Nass. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## blitzfitz (26. September 2006)

Wer das "Singletrail für Einsteiger"-Happening vor 10 Tagen verpasst hat, hat hier noch einmal die Gelegenheit ein paar unbekannte Wiedtaltrails kennzulernen.

Hier geht's zur Anmeldung: Auf den Spuren der Römer

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (29. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe für nächsten Montag mal einen besonderen Termin eingetragen. Im Rahmen des Königswinterer Winzerfestes findet am Montag, den 02.10 ab 21:45 Uhr ein (Zitat): 'GROSSES HÖHENFEUERWERK AM RHEIN' statt. Dem werden wir beiwohnen und zwar von der Löwenburg aus. Also erst mal lockere 2,5h nightriden durchs Siebengebirge und im Anschluß daran lecker von oben Feuerwerk gucken. 

Da die Wettervorhersage nicht so toll aussieht werde ich am Montag bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier mitteilen, ob die Tour stattfinden kann. Also schaut bei unbeständigem Wetter bitte nochmal hier rein. 

Hier der Link zum Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3283

Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung, ...  


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Harzerbergziege (29. September 2006)

Hi Marco
Klingt gut, wenn ich noch eine zweite Lampe auftreiben kann bin ich mit meiner Frau dabei.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Spooky (29. September 2006)

Hi,

kann dir noch eine Sigma Mirage Evo (5w) mit Bleiakku leihweise anbieten. Habe die ansonsten immer nur als Zweitlampe dabei. Wenn du noch nen zweiten Akku hast, dürfte das ca. 3h Leuchtdauer sein.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (29. September 2006)

hallo,  "Da die Wettervorhersage nicht so toll aussieht"  hm, was les ich denn da von schauern und gewittern morgen, tsts . ach ja und der satz "tour wird den mitfahrern angepasst" bitte streichen, sonst muss ich mir ja noch 2 bleiakkus für meine beine einbauen.  komisch, kann keine smileys mehr einfügen und die buttons wie zitat einfügen oder link einfügen lassen sich auch nicht mehr anklicken. kann man das irgendwo einstellen?

gruss dirk


----------



## Bikenstoffel (30. September 2006)

Danke an Dirk und die netten Mitbiker/-in für die schöne Einsteigerrunde im
sonnigen 7-Gebirge  

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit Euch  

Zum Schluß waren es Einsteigermäßige  968 hm bei 56 km incl. Cool-Down-Spinning am Rhein.

Bis bald und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
Christoph


----------



## Holzlarer (30. September 2006)

Hallo,  zum "reinschnuppern" ins 7GB trafen sich heut morgen 6 Biker/in  ein:


[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] der Barbar
[email protected]
von links nach rechts (sorry falls ein name nicht stimmt, aber mein namensgedächtnis.... das hatten wir ja schon)







Allen Unkenrufen(jaja unser wdr) zum trotz  führte die Tour bei herrlichem Sonnenschein über den Ennert,Rheinhöhenaussicht,Dollendorfer Hardt, Kasseler Heide, Weil und Stenzelberg, Wasserfall rauf zum Oelberg. Alles in "anfängermäßigem" Tempo, der Guide hielt sich hinten auf, weil man von da eine  viel bessere Aussicht auf die Gruppe hat (jawohl und nur deshalb ) Bei der Aussicht aufs schöne Köwi bekam Iris Heimweh und beschloss die lange Abfahrt zum Rhein zu geniessen.  






Die "Anfängertaugliche" Abfahrt vom Oelberg bewunderte der Guide dann vom Schluss des Feldes, die anderen sind scheints im Schuss runtergeflogen, anders kann ich mir die erschrockenen Wanderer nicht erklären die mit offenen Mund hinter nen Baum kauerten  Danach war Auftanken der Getränkeflaschen im Margarethenkreuz angesagt(spricht fürs langame Tempo!). Auf dem Weg zur Frühmeßeiche zeigte uns Marco noch nen schönen Trail. Danach gings kurz über den Stellweg auf den Höveler Steig den die Forstarbeiter ruhig mal aufräumen dürfen. Auf dem Weg durchs herrliche Loggebachtal wurden wir noch von einer junge Reiterin angefeuert. Den Abschluss bildete ein herrlich flüssiger Trail. Marco und Thomas gaben das Tempo an und so wurde dieser Trail mal zu einem ganz anderen Erlebnis. Auf der Insel Grafenwerth holten wir uns dann unsere Siegerpokale mit Inhalt ab. Dort erzählte Marco von ner Tour bei der ab Linz Belgischer-Kreisel gefahren wurde. Kurze Zeit später hatten alle ein Dejà-vu . Mann bin ich froh das irgendwer den Windschatten erfunden hat! Es wurde sich auch nicht gescheut Abkürzungen quer über die Wiese zu nehmen. Am Pearl-Beach gabs dann die nächsten Siegerpokale.






Möchte mich noch bei allen Mitfahrer/in bedanken, fand das war ne tolle Truppe und mir hats richtig Spass gemacht.

P.S.: Hmm, leichte gemütlich(anfängertaugliche) zum reinschnuppern..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (30. September 2006)

Na daß war mal wieder ne super Tour, mit allen Facetten die das Biken so bietet. Ich erinner mich noch an eine Reiterin die meinte: " Na Männer, mal nich´ so lahm hier", was natürlich nur die anfängertaugliche Geschwindigkeit bestätigt.  Hoffentlich bald wieder. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spooky (30. September 2006)

Hey Dirk, danke nochmal für die Klasse Tour. Insbesondere der Beginn über die Kasseler Heide und Stieldorfer Hohn war von der Streckenführung einfach nur genial und beinhaltete selbst für mich einige neue Passagen  Da kommen mir direkt Ideen das mal in eigene Touren einzubauen, ... Vielleicht ja schon kommenden Montag  Ansonsten wurde eigentlich ja schon alles gesagt, einfach nur ein geiler Biketag 

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## KONA der Babar (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Dirk,
wollte mich der Begeisterung für diesen anfängertauglichen Einblick ins Siebengebirge natürlich auch anschließen. Es hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht, war ja wirklich für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei. Werde in Zukunft, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, sicher mal wieder die kurze Anreise in Kauf nehmen. Auf meinem Tacho waren zu Hause angekommen schöne 82Km abzulesen. Heute hatte ich auch noch einen schweren Tag im Sauerland und werde wohl nach diesem Wochenende erstmal gut schlafen.
Also macht mal alle schön weiter so, man wird sich sicher demnächst mal über den weg fahren.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Enrgy (1. Oktober 2006)

KONA der Babar schrieb:


> ..Auf meinem Tacho waren zu Hause angekommen schöne 82Km abzulesen. Heute hatte ich auch noch einen schweren Tag im Sauerland...


...echte "Einsteiger" eben...


----------



## Izual (1. Oktober 2006)

Wie schwer ist die Tour morgen so in etwa einzustufen? Weil 30km und 600-800hm hört sich ja nicht unbedingt viel an
Gruß Chris


----------



## Spooky (1. Oktober 2006)

Izual schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist die Tour morgen so in etwa einzustufen? Weil 30km und 600-800hm hört sich ja nicht unbedingt viel an
> Gruß Chris


Hi Chris,

wird ne lockere Runde, bei den zu erwartenden Bodenverhältnissen werden auch nur einfache Trails gefahren. Wirst schon nicht verlorengehen  Also eintragen marsch, marsch  

Bis morgen dann
Marco


----------



## Schnubbe (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen! 

Bin jetzt endlich nach meinem fünf monatigen Praktikum zurück in Bonn und freue mich auf ein paar nette Touren im Siebengebirge. Ich würde gerne auch heute Abend mitkommen, aber leider hat meine Lampe incl. Akkus den Umzug nach Bonn noch nicht geschafft und kommt erst nächste Woche.

Sofern es die Zeit erlaubt, bin ich aber bei der nächsten Tour mit dabei (wenn ihr mir verratet, wann die ist)

Liebe Grüße
Andi


----------



## monsterchen (2. Oktober 2006)

@schnubbe

Könnte dir Beleuchtung ausleihen ,weis nur nicht wie voll der Akku ist.
Werd ihn aber gleich mal laden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spooky (2. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

das Wetter sieht doch bis jetzt eigentlich ganz ordentlich aus. Die Wetterdienste im Internet sind sich auch weitestgehends einig, das es heute abend trocken bleiben soll. Somit bliebt mir nur zu sagen:

*Die Tour findet wie geplant statt !!!*

PS: Das es dafür heute abend recht windig werden soll, ignorieren wir jetzt einfach mal  


Bis später
Marco


----------



## Schnubbe (2. Oktober 2006)

Hey Thomas,

sitze jetzt schon in Radklamotten bereit und drehe eine kleine Runde im Hellen. Ich danke Dir aber trotzdem für das Angebot und bin beim nächsten Mal bestimmt dabei!

LG
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (2. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> das Wetter sieht doch bis jetzt eigentlich ganz ordentlich aus.


 


Spooky schrieb:


> Die Wetterdienste im Internet sind sich auch weitestgehends einig, das es heute abend trocken bleiben soll.


 


Spooky schrieb:


> *Die Tour findet wie geplant statt !!!*


  


Spooky schrieb:


> PS: Das es dafür heute abend recht windig werden soll, ignorieren wir jetzt einfach mal


 

Na so lange es dunkel wenigstens dunkel wird.... ignorieren wir die Vorhersagen mal.  

Boris


----------



## Waschbaer (2. Oktober 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Na so lange es dunkel wenigstens dunkel wird.... ignorieren wir die Vorhersagen mal.



Bei Einbruch der Nacht ist meist mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen.


----------



## Red Devil (2. Oktober 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Bei Einbruch der Nacht ist meist mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen.


 Ach deswegen die Beleuchtung für mind. 3 Std.! 

Bis gleich


----------



## Izual (2. Oktober 2006)

Mein Accu reicht "laut Beschreibung" 3,5 std. habs aber noch nie ausgenutzt! Hoffe das reicht
Gruß Chris


----------



## Red Devil (3. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen Nightrider,

nochmals ein Dankeschön an unseren Guide Spooky  für die schöne Tour gestern Abend durch das stockdüstere 7GB 
Es war mal wieder eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung mit schönen Spots und natürlich einem spektaktulären Feuerwerk..........
......an Trails die im dunkeln doch einen besonderen Reiz besitzen 
und nicht zuvergessen mit netten Mitfahren die bei angenehm flotten Tempo die rund 1000 hm platt bügelten.

Bis die Tage Boris


----------



## Spooky (3. Oktober 2006)

Hier noch die Nachlese zum gestrigen Winzerfest-Special, bitte schön. Am Treffpunkt fanden sich immerhin sechs Biker ein um mit mir durch das nächtliche Siebengebirge zu riden. Voller Vorfreude auf das spektakuläre Höhenfeuerwerk des Königswinterer Winzerfestes starten also:


Thomas aka Monsterchen
Izual aka Chris
Bolt aka Marco
Boris aka Red Devil
Jürgen aka Waschbaer
sowie der Guide und Verfasser dieser Zeilen Marco aka Spooky
erst einmal Richtung Kloster Heisterbach. Von dort aus ging es über einen ersten kleinen Trail Richtung Mühlental und weiter uphill auf die Dollendorfer Weinberge. Hier konnten wir, das nächtliche Bonn zu unseren Füßen einen netten Sonnenuntergang beiwohnen. Dies sollte dann für lange Zeit aber auch die letzen Sonnenstrahlen sein. 

Weiter gings im zügigen Tempo Richtung Vinxeler Parkplatz, dort wurden die mühsam erstrampelten HM wieder sinnlos vernichtet. Angekommen in Römlinghoven ging es schnurstracks weiter zum Einstieg in den Nücker Felsenweg. Meinen Spruch: 'Thomas fahr´mal vor' nahm er sehr wörtlich und wart somit nach der ersten Spitzkehre nicht mehr gesehen.  An den Oberkasseler Aussichten vorbei wurde noch die Hardt überwunden, dann brachte uns ein rasanter Downhill über den Pferdeweg wieder zurück zum Kloster Heisterbach. 

Nun folgte der lange Anstieg Richtung Petersberg auf dem mein erster Akku bereits seinen Dienst quittierte. (Hmm, ich dachte ich hätte den geladen). Oben angekommen wurde schnell gewechselt, beim nun folgenden Downhill über den Bitweg Light wäre Licht schnorren glaube ich nicht so gut gekommen  Angekommen am Fuße des Petersbergs ging es nun in den finalen Anstieg vorbei am Milchhäuschen und Löwenburger Hof hoch auf die Löwenburg.

Just in Time dort angekommen, überraschte uns Tobias aka Harzerberziege nebst Gemahlin und Freund mit seiner Anwesenheit und der Tatsache, das es doch tatsächlich Menschen gibt, die Nachts durch den Wald laufen(!)   Sachen gibt´s 

Nun folgte es endlich, das spektakulärste, gigantischeste, größte und beste Feuerwerk das die Welt je gesehen hatte, ...

.
.
.
.
.
.

nun ja die Welt, mal abgesehen von ein paar Deppen  , die nichts Besseres zu tun hatten als Nachts auf die Löwenburg zu radeln um dann festzustellen, das sich das ganze sch... Feuerwerk HINTER Wolkenburg und Drachenfels abspielte. Soviel dann zum Thema Höhenfeuerwerk  Von unserer Warte mutete es eher wie ein (danke an Jürgen) Tischfeuerwerk auf der Wolkenburg an. Nun ja, man(n) kann halt nicht alles haben, eine geiler Nightride und Feuerwerk wären doch wirklich zuviel des Guten gewesen, oder. 

Als Abschluß ging es noch über die Bberge wieder zurück ins Tal. Boris und Jürgen traten von Rhöndorf aus bereits die Heimreise an, wir schenkten uns auch den Besuch des Weinfestes und so ging ein netter Bikeabend mit angenehmen Mitradelern zuende.

Am Ende waren es so um die 40km mit knappen 1000hm. Mein besondere Respekt gilt Chris der das erste Mal dabei war und super mitgehalten hat. 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen der Tour:


















Viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (3. Oktober 2006)

Na, nach so einem "Megaevent" wie gestern ,was soll da noch als Steigerung kommen?
Jetzt freue ich mich so richtig auf die dunkle Jahreszeit. 

Danke Spooky    

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Izual (3. Oktober 2006)

... da kann ich mich nur noch anschließen, war ein netter Abend der viel spaß gemacht hat  
Vielen Dank für die super tour bis zum nächsten Mal
Chris


----------



## Izual (5. Oktober 2006)

Hat irgend jemand für kommendes Wochenende schon etwas geplant? soll ja eingermaßen schönes Wetter geben!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (6. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin,

wir werden mit Sicherheit zumindest am Sonntag eine Runde (vermutlich auf der anderen Rheinseite) fahren. Wollte jedoch keinen LMB-Termin dazu einstellen. Noch jemand Interesse ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (6. Oktober 2006)

Morgen,

werde am Wochenende mit Sicherheit auch fahren.
Allerdings hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht wann und woher.

Gruß Boris aka


----------



## Enrgy (6. Oktober 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht wann und woher


Nicht das "woher" ist entscheidend, sondern das "wohin"... 

Mantafahrer fragt nen Türken: Sach ma, wo gehts hier bei Aldi? 
Türke: *ZU* Aldi! 
Mantafahrer: Wat, schon so spät?


----------



## Red Devil (6. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nicht das "woher" ist entscheidend, sondern das "wohin"...
> 
> Mantafahrer fragt nen Türken: Sach ma, wo gehts hier bei Aldi?
> Türke: *ZU* Aldi!
> Mantafahrer: Wat, schon so spät?



Ich dachte Juchhu ist hier der Erklärbär, oder wolltest du den Posten haben? 

Boris


----------



## talybont (6. Oktober 2006)

Werde morgen auch mal wieder durchs 7GB fahren. Habe ich mit Sicherheit seit mehr als 15 Monaten nicht mehr getan. Treffe mich in Heisterbacherott mit einem Ex-Kollegen und werde dann so ca. 14:45 am Eingang Nachtigallental sein.
Wollten von H'rott über  Stenzelberg - Petersberg - Bittweg - Eselsweg (Einstieg an der Bahnstation, will meine Zeit für die Auffahrt testen) - Drachenfels - Milchhäuschen - Löwenburg - Frühmesseiche - Schmelztal - Einsiedeltal - Lohrberg - Margaretenkreuz - Ölberg - H'rott.
Sind eigentlich keine "schmalen" Trails dabei wo es Ärger geben könnte (außer Bittweg und Schmelztal). Samstags muss man halt etwas aufpassen.
Bin ja gespannt, ob sich was verändert hat.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Spooky (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi Armin,

schade, morgen wird´s wohl bei mir nichts. Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen und verfahr´dich nicht  


Grüße
Marco

PS: Poste doch mal deine Zeit für den Eselsweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (7. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> PS: Poste doch mal deine Zeit für den Eselsweg.



11:01 von der Reling an der Bahnstation bis auf die Besucherplattform mit dem Denkmal. Habe ich im Juni 2005 gefahren, da war ich gut 4 kg leichter.

Wird aber heute nix draus, da ich mir über Nacht eine Erkältung eingefangen habe.

mfg


----------



## Spooky (8. Oktober 2006)

@talybont: Räspekt  Werde beim nächsten Mal auch mal meine Zeit stoppen. Ich befürchte nur, das ich deine Zeit nicht annähernd erreichen werde 

@all:
Nächsten Dienstag gibt´s wieder eine Nachfahrt durchs schöne Siebengebirge, Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3335

Mit ein wenig Glück gibt es wieder so einen Sonneuntergang zu bestaunen:





Aufgenommen letztes Jahr um diese Zeit, an der Auffahrt zum Drachenfels.

Bis dann 
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (8. Oktober 2006)

Bin gerade aus dem 7GB zurückgekommen, geiler Mond und ich hatte meinen Fotoaparillo nicht dabei . Zum Glück gibt es am Dienstag die nächste Chance  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Henning Merten (9. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin,

Bin ein IBC- aber kein 7GB-Neuling. Ich finde eure Touren sehr interessant und würde mich gerne einklinken. Jedoch habe ich nur eine standard SIGMA-Funzel. Könntet ihr mir da mal bitte einen guten Rad  geben.

Wenn ich dann vernünftig ausgerüstet bin, fahre ich mit.

Gruß, Henning


----------



## skorpi (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
habe von euerer Tour im 7Gebirge gelesen und hätte auch Interesse mal mitzufahren. Bin aber was die Bikereviere angehen noch ein ziemlicher Neuling.
Ich war zweimal beim Nightride im KF dabei. Hat mir riesig Spass gemacht, deshalb würde ich jetzt auch mal gern durchs 7Gebirge biken.
Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt (Nachtigallental ) und wie kommt von der A3 Richtung Frankfurt am besten dorthin???

Viele Grüße Erich


----------



## Spooky (9. Oktober 2006)

Henning Merten schrieb:


> Jedoch habe ich nur eine standard SIGMA-Funzel. Könntet ihr mir da mal bitte einen guten Rad  geben.


Hi, schau dir mal die Sigma Mirage EvoX an. Da fahren recht viele (ich auch) mit rum. Der H&S hatte die zuletzt noch im Angebot, das Set mit 5w und 10w Leuchte incl. Halter, Nimh Akku und Ladegerät für 75, - Euronen.



skorpi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt (Nachtigallental ) und wie kommt von der A3 Richtung Frankfurt am besten dorthin???
> Viele Grüße Erich


TzTzTz, da poste ich einmal keine Anfahrtsbeschreibung  , ...







Auf der Beschreibung nicht so gut zu erkennen die Straße ist: Am Lessing. Du musst von der A3 auf die A59 die später zur B42 wird. Dort Ausfahrt Köwi runter und geradeaus über die Kreuzung, dann die nächste links, fertig.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (10. Oktober 2006)

Viel Spass an alle Nightrider heute Abend im Siebenjebirch.
Kann heute leider nicht mit kommen.   

Gruß Boris

PS: Vergesst die (Hand)Lampen nicht


----------



## Spooky (10. Oktober 2006)

Danke Boris hatten wir 

Hier ein paar Impressionen der heutigen Tour:





Von links nach rechts: Thomas, Stefan, Jürgen, Jessi (ja diesmal war auch ein Mädel am Start) und Erich auf dem Drachenfels





Jessi und Jürgen.





Von links nach rechts: Jürgen, Jessi, Fernrohr, Erich, Marco, Christoph, Stefan . Foto made by: Grüner Frosch





Blick auf Bonn, den Posttower und Alfter City





Etwas Später am Drei-Seen-Blick.





Noch etwas später auf dem Petersberg.





Und das obligatorische Profil.

Schön wars, ein Dank an alle Mitstreiter der heutigen Runde  


Bis demnächst in diesem Kino.
Marco

PS: @Jürgen jetzt haben wir doch glatt die Karten vergessen. ich schreib´dir gleich noch eine PM, ...


----------



## Giom (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
wir hätten uns heute fast treffen können. Ich war gegen 19h30 an der löwenburg bevor ich in richtung Lohrberg und anschliessend drachenfels fahre. 
Ab November kann ich mich auch dienstags euch anschliessen. Donnerstags wäre jetzt schon ok.
Gruß
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (10. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir hätten uns heute fast treffen können. Ich war gegen 19h30 an der löwenburg bevor ich in richtung Lohrberg und anschliessend drachenfels fahre.
> Ab November kann ich mich auch dienstags euch anschliessen. Donnerstags wäre jetzt schon ok.
> Gruß
> guillaume


Ja Ja, hab schon gehört, das du heute eine Konkurenzveranstaltung organisiert hast  Sind dir wohl zu langsam, was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (10. Oktober 2006)

Hey Marco !

Das ging ja jetzt richtig schnell mit dem Tourbericht. 
Die Tour war ja auch sehr schön, nur schade das wir unser Abschlußleckerli nirgens mehr bekommen konnten. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Giom (10. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ja Ja, hab schon gehört, das du heute eine Konkurenzveranstaltung organisiert hast  Sind dir wohl zu langsam, was



Andersrum... wir waren langsamer und hatten nicht so viele Höhenmeter. Na ja, jeder fängt klein an
Wenn ich nächstendienstag rechtzeitig sehe, falls du eine tour machst, dann verschiebe ich oder sage meine "Konkurrenzveranstaltung" ab, und schliesse mich euch an.

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Goodnight (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Marco,

danke für diese extra feine Tour!
Wir freuen uns schon aufs nächste mal.

Grüße Jürgen und Jessi


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2006)

War heut auch im 7GB unterwegs - allerdings zu Fuß mit meiner 
Frau. Schon traurig, wenn man alle erwanderten HM zur Löwenburg ohne Bike wieder runter "darf"  .
Pünktlich um 18.05 sind wir dann in Köwi an eurem Startpunkt vorbei zurück nach Hause gefahren... 
Die Breiberg-Trails waren wie vor ein paar Wochen bei Uwes Nightride immer noch recht sauber und gepflegt - keine Ast- oder Baumsperren wie noch 2005 und die JAhre davor.


----------



## Red Devil (11. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Boris hatten wir


 
Na ja, sah aber nach den Fotos zu urteilen nach einer netten Tour aus.  


			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Breiberg-Trails waren wie vor ein paar Wochen bei Uwes Nightride immer noch recht sauber und gepflegt - keine Ast- oder Baumsperren wie noch 2005 und die JAhre davor.


 Am Sonntag lag der obere Abschnitt noch voll Ästen etc.

Gruß Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir nochmal ein Danke für den schönen NR 

So einen schönen Abend konnten man nur mit einem breiten Grinsen durchfahren 

Boris


----------



## Spooky (11. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Andersrum... wir waren langsamer und hatten nicht so viele Höhenmeter. Na ja, jeder fängt klein an
> Wenn ich nächstendienstag rechtzeitig sehe, falls du eine tour machst, dann verschiebe ich oder sage meine "Konkurrenzveranstaltung" ab, und schliesse mich euch an.
> 
> gruß
> guillaume


Hey Guillaume,

nächste Woche werde ich vermutlich keine Tour ausschreiben, sonder mal bei den TTLern mitfahren. Würde mich aber freuen wenn wir es doch mal zu einer gemeinsamen Runde unter der Woche schaffen würden. 



Goodnight schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> danke für diese extra feine Tour!
> Wir freuen uns schon aufs nächste mal.
> ...


Moin ihr beiden,

was ist eigentlich mit euren Fotos, nix geworden  


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Goodnight (11. Oktober 2006)

Morgen Spooky

Doch, die Fotos sind schön geworden. Jürgen muss nur noch ein bisschen üben, sie auf 60 kb runterzuskalieren.
Ich denke im Laufe des Tages ist es soweit.

Jessi


P.S.: Kennt jmd. ein gutes kostenloses Bildbearbeitungsprogramm?


----------



## Spooky (11. Oktober 2006)

Goodnight schrieb:


> Morgen Spooky
> 
> Doch, die Fotos sind schön geworden. Jürgen muss nur noch ein bisschen üben, sie auf 60 kb runterzuskalieren.
> Ich denke im Laufe des Tages ist es soweit.
> ...



Wieso 60kb   Beim Fotoupload gibt es doch gar keine Größenbeschränkung und die Fotos werden sogar automatisch auf 1024x768 verkleinert  

Nichts desto trotz verkleinere ich die auch immer vor dem Upload auf 640x480 oder 800x600, dazu reicht eigentlich ein Viewer wie z.B.: IrfanView oder Slowview


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goodnight (11. Oktober 2006)

Moin 

Wollte die Fotos in einenm Threadbeitrag als Anhang posten. Da meckert die Forumssoftware aber immer, die Bilder dürften nicht größer als 60 kb sein.

Jürgen (mit Jessis Account)


----------



## Spooky (11. Oktober 2006)

Goodnight schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wollte die Fotos in einenm Threadbeitrag als Anhang posten. Da meckert die Forumssoftware aber immer, die Bilder dürften nicht größer als 60 kb sein.
> 
> Jürgen (mit Jessis Account)


Hmm, habe noch nie mit den Anhängen gearbeitet. Du kannst die Fotos direkt in dein Fotoalbum hochladen, nach dem Upload findest du unterhalb des Pics zwei Zeilen mit Forumcode. Den kannst du dann eins zu eins in den Beitrag übernehmen.


----------



## skorpi (11. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen Marco,

vielen Dank nochmals für die schöne Tour durchs 7Gb und die vielen super Trails  
Hat mir riesig Spass gemacht.  
bis zum Nächstenmal

ciao Erich


----------



## Goodnight (11. Oktober 2006)

Danke für den Tipp! Werde die Fotos nachher hochladen.

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Waschbaer (11. Oktober 2006)

So! Warum enfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht: 





Danke an Boris für das schöne Foto. Die beiden, die ich geschossen habe, sind natürlich nix geworden.


----------



## Holzlarer (11. Oktober 2006)

die bilder vom nightride sehen ja echt klasse aus. muss mir auch mal ne lampe zulegen, geht ja so nicht weiter. hab heute das  T mal früher verlassen und bin  richtung asberg gefahren. sehr nobel dort oben mit bank und gipfelkreuz, leider musste man die letzten 100mtr zu fuss gehen, auch der basalt-see ist schön anzusehen. hab danach die rennenberg-runde gedreht mit abenteuer-spielplatz auf der burg rennenberg(wird gerade wieder aufgebaut), schlo(e)ss(chen) renneberg und der sehr schönen auffahrt am rennenberger bach, schön gleichmässig die 200hm bergauf merkt man fast gar nicht. danach durchs kasbach-tal rauf zur erpeler-ley. dort ein herrlicher sonnenuntergang und genau dann verabschiedeten sich die akkus, super extra die gute digi-cam mitgeschleppt. zurück noch ein kleiner teil rhein-steig und ausrollen am rhein






















gruss dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. Oktober 2006)

Wo steht denn am Asberg bitte dieses Gipfelkreuz? Ich war zwar schon zig mal da oben, aber habe genau dieses bisher noch nicht entdecken können ...


----------



## Holzlarer (12. Oktober 2006)

hallo michael, also südlich vom asberg gibts ja die weggabelung, wo es rechts zur kreuzmeßeiche geht, gerdeaus direkt in den steinbruch , links um den asberg herum und zurück nach kasbach. dort links,  dann vor dem bauwagen  rechts hoch, auf dem kleinen plateau geht links ein weg hoch, den einfach ca.500 mtr weiter fahren bis nichts mehr geht, dort geht ein pfad den berg rechts hoch ca. 100 mtr.   hoch nicht fahrbar runter für könner evtl. schon. leider hat man von da oben keine rundumsicht, sondern nur einen kleinen ausschnitt auf die eifel. hoffe du kannst mit der beschreibung was anfangen.

gruss dirk


----------



## Splash (12. Oktober 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> hallo michael, also südlich vom asberg gibts ja die weggabelung, wo es rechts zur kreuzmeßeiche geht, gerdeaus direkt in den steinbruch , links um den asberg herum und zurück nach kasbach. dort links,  dann vor dem bauwagen  rechts hoch, auf dem kleinen plateau geht links ein weg hoch, den einfach ca.500 mtr weiter fahren bis nichts mehr geht, dort geht ein pfad den berg rechts hoch ca. 100 mtr.   hoch nicht fahrbar runter für könner evtl. schon. leider hat man von da oben keine rundumsicht, sondern nur einen kleinen ausschnitt auf die eifel. hoffe du kannst mit der beschreibung was anfangen.
> 
> gruss dirk



Hallo Dirk,

der Weg von dem Rundweg vor dem Bauwagen rechts hoch war mir bekannt. Dort oben gibt es ja so eine Art Platz/Plateau und ein stets verschlossenes Gebäude (wenn nicht gerade Vandalen da waren). Bevor es auf dort auf diesen "Platz" geht, konnte man da wo der Weg den Rechts-Knick macht auch weiter geradeaus, wo es wohl runter zum See gehen soll. Aber das Kreuz werde ich wohl am Wochenende mal suchen gehen. Danke für die gute Beschreibung! Ich war schon so oft da oben (da es Luftlinie von mir daheim ca 1 km ist, lasse ich da oben schon mal gerne ne Tour ausklingen), aber das hab ich echt noch nie entdeckt. Evtl sollte ich die Augen weiter offen halten ...  

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## tobi.ass (12. Oktober 2006)

Hab für Samstag ne Tour eingestellt. Wäre schöne wenn jemand ne Digicam mitbringen kann. Hoffe ich seh einige von Euch!


----------



## tobi.ass (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo .... habt Ihr Samstag alle schon verplant? Es soll pralles Wetter werden   oder ist BBB-Forum in Heisterbacheroth "Ausland" für Euch  
Kein Thema, können den Startort auch zum Eingang Nachtigallental verlegen, müsst Ihr nur sagen  
Noch sind die Wege nicht mit Laum und Blättern zu und es ist noch trocken .... 
Und nen Einkehrschwung bietet sich zum Abschluss auch noch an


----------



## Splash (13. Oktober 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:


>



Habs gestern dann doch gefunden und frage mich jetzt ernsthaft, warum ich die ganze Zeit über den weg links hoch (bevor es auf diesen Platz mit dem Lagergebäude geht) die ganze Zeit ignoriert habe.  Das schönste am Asberg scheine ich damit immer links liegen lassen zu haben. Danke für den Tip noch mal!!


----------



## tobi.ass (13. Oktober 2006)

Ok, damit Ihr alle auch noch ausschlafen könnt starten wir esrt um 11


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2006)

tobi.ass schrieb:


> Hab für Samstag ne Tour eingestellt. Wäre schöne wenn jemand ne Digicam mitbringen kann. Hoffe ich seh einige von Euch!



Tobi, es gibt eine feine Konkurenzveranstaltung von Kollege Schnegge, die schon vor deiner Tour ausgeschrieben war. Fahr doch einfach da mal mit.
Ist doch  interessant mal was neues zu sehen.
Und Jörg garantiert für klasse Touren.
Ich bin auch dabei, da das 7Gebirge für mich doch mittlerweile ein wenig "ausgelutscht" ist


----------



## Izual (13. Oktober 2006)

Hat jemand schon was für Sonntag geplant?


----------



## Giom (14. Oktober 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> 11:01 von der Reling an der Bahnstation bis auf die Besucherplattform mit dem Denkmal. Habe ich im Juni 2005 gefahren, da war ich gut 4 kg leichter.




Hab heute morgen aus Neugiere auch geguckt wieviel Zeit ich von der Bahnstation bis zur obersten Besucherplattform an der Ruine gebraucht habe, und ich war schon viel langsamer: 15:07.

 Dabei hatte ich allerdings vorher schon 6 andere Anstiege hinter mir...







gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (14. Oktober 2006)

14er Schnitt bei dem Profil !!!   

Na ja, an einem Samstag nachmittag war doch bestimmt den Eselsweg hoch wieder Slalomfahren angesagt, oder.   Das relativiert die Zeit noch zusätzlich 

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## tobi.ass (14. Oktober 2006)

Zur Gipfeltour durchs Siebengebirge kamen heute noch Thomas und Torsten dazu, zwei Neulinge im Siebengebirge.  Kurzfristig wurde der Startort der Tour zur Margarethenhöhe verlegt und von dortaus gings ins nördliche Siebengebirge. Auf den ersten Metern kam auch schon der erste Defekt, bei meinem Bike spritze bei jedem Bremsen Öl raus, Bremswirkung gleich Null   .... ok, zu Bikewechsel gings eben nach Heisterbacheroth runter, wo denn die hintere Bremse stark rauchend (!!) und mächtig stinkend über ihren Alleinbetrieb protestierte. 
Mit dem neuen Rad gings denn über den Stenzelberg und Nonnenstromberg auf den Petersberg. und danach über Burg Rosenau und Wasserfall den Ölberg rauf. Die AUssicht war dunstig und daher fuhren wir in Fallrichtung wieder runter. Ein folgenloser, ungewollter Abstieg machte mich hier nachträglich auf die Tourenreifen mit wenig Grip aufmerksam.  Was solls, wird auch so gehen und ab gings über den Lohrberg auf die Löwenburg rauf. Wir genossen die verdiente Abfahrt über die Rückseite der Burg und kurbelten den über den halben Lohrberg um dann eine genußvolle Trailrunde über Nasseplatz, Schmallberg, Geisberg und Jungferhard zum Milchhäußchen einzuleiten.  
Meine Mitfahrer hatten eh schon lang ein Grinsen im Gesicht, das vergrößerte sich aber noch auf dem Bunkerweg.  
Das Torsten noch etwas Grippegeschwächt war beschlossen wir die Tour denn langsam zur Margarethenhöhe ausrollen zu lassen und nach 36km und 1100hm den Feierabend einzuläuten. Danke Jungs, hat Spaß mit Euch gemacht und wenn Canyon bald liefert wird auch mein Grinsen noch breiter


----------



## kieverjonny (14. Oktober 2006)

ein lob an tobi,

hast wirklich eine feine runde mit uns gedreht, sehr schöne trails mit echten
grinsefaktor, genau richtig nach langer bikeabstinenz, sitze jetzt zuhause
und bin mehr als entspannt, der kartoffelauflauf war göttlich 
freue mich auf eine baldige wiederholung, hoffe der eifel jung hat den 
weg nach unten und richtung bonn noch ohne größere umwege gefunden

grüße kiwi


----------



## Eifelbub (15. Oktober 2006)

Bin wieder gut daheim angekommen. Außer die Strecke am Rhein zum Hbf in Bonn zog sich wie Kaugummi. Aber egal, ein Dank an den Tourguide Tobi. Eine landschaftlich schöne Strecke, gespickt mit vielen kleinen Singletrail's die dem einen od.anderen (mir eingeschlossen) ein Jubelschrei entlockten. 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde. Und Tobi - teu,teu, teu - das Canyon kommt bald.


----------



## Splash (15. Oktober 2006)

War eigentlich von euch jemand heute in der Nähe des Auge Gottes unterwegs? Bzw da war so ne Gruppe Biker gegen 13:00 dort Rast am machen. Ich hab im Vorbeifahren kein Gesicht gekannt und musste wegen erwartetem Besuch heim, daher nur gegrüsst und weiter gefahren.


----------



## talybont (15. Oktober 2006)

tobi.ass schrieb:


> gings denn über den Stenzelberg und Nonnenstromberg auf den Petersberg.



also wenn das der Förster liest  
der Nonnenstromberg ist schon seit Jahren tabu!


----------



## tobi.ass (16. Oktober 2006)

Weiß ich doch, wir haben ja auch geschoben


----------



## Red Devil (16. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> War eigentlich von euch jemand heute in der Nähe des Auge Gottes unterwegs? Bzw da war so ne Gruppe Biker gegen 13:00 dort Rast am machen. Ich hab im Vorbeifahren kein Gesicht gekannt und musste wegen erwartetem Besuch heim, daher nur gegrüsst und weiter gefahren.


Hey Splash,

das könnte der RSC Unkel gewesen sein, die hatten am Sonntag ihre MTB Touren und ab Unkel bietet sich das AG als einer der Anfahrtspunkte an.

Gruß Red Devil


----------



## talybont (17. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen aus Neugiere auch geguckt wieviel Zeit ich von der Bahnstation bis zur obersten Besucherplattform an der Ruine gebraucht habe, und ich war schon viel langsamer: 15:07.
> 
> Dabei hatte ich allerdings vorher schon 6 andere Anstiege hinter mir...
> gruß
> guillaume



ich hatte die Zeit nach Anfahrt über Hühnerberg - Oberpleis - Ittenbach- Margaretehnhöhe - Ölberg - Rosenau- Petersberg - Königswinter --> deutlich weniger Höhenmeter vorher!
Daher: Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi.ass (18. Oktober 2006)

Sodale, ich hab der elenden Warterei auf mein Canyon ES-X6 ein Ende gemacht!  
Ich hab heut etwas früher Feierabend gemacht, bin ab nach Süddeutschland gedüst und habe dort zu einem fairen Kurs ein neuwertiges Canyon ES-X7   geschossen, an dem man die Gebrauchsspuren echt Suchen muß  ! Geiler Hobel, ich kanns kaum abwarten das Tail am Wochenende ausgiebig zu testen!!  

@ Eifelbub und kieverjonny
.... es ist da


----------



## kieverjonny (18. Oktober 2006)

da würde ich doch mal sagen,
 "glückwunsch", und jetzt bist du mit stirnlampe auf dem
rad unterwegs oder es liegt neben dir in deinem bett  
habe heute abend mal eine tour bei beginn der dunkelheit gestartet,
hat seinen reiz im dunkln durch den wald zu fliegen, mit stirnlampe
gerade so machbar, montag war ich am rursee und habe diesen umrundet
nette ecke, was hast du dir für samstag vorgestellt ??
evtl mal andere ecke erkunden ?? oder eher heimspiel ?

lg kieverjonny


----------



## tobi.ass (20. Oktober 2006)

@kieverjonny
Hab gestern noch die Pedale geholt und heut wirds das erste mal gescheucht  
mach am Wochenende erstmal Einstellarbeiten wg. Sattel Pedale und Dämpfer aber drauf die Woche oder WE können wir ne Tour machen!


----------



## Spooky (20. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

am Samstag gehts zur Pepin-Tour nach Troisdorf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3294

Und hier der Termin für eine lockere Warm-Up Runde Richtung Troisdorf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3439


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Fungrisu (21. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,
wie sieht es aus mit euch Stollenbeißer?
Wer ist mit dabei am Mittwoch Abend?

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3451

Lockere Runde durch das Siebengebirge!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Izual (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich trag mich auch mal mit ein  
Hoffe das es einigermaßen leicht bei 20-25km und 600hm bleibt und nicht großartig verändert!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin leider krank geworden liege mit Fieber im Bett und kann den Nightride morgen leider nicht fahren.  
Die Tour findet aber statt. Marco wird den Guide spielen.
Euch viel Spass.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Spooky (24. Oktober 2006)

Genau so isses. Auch nochmal von dieser Stelle aus gute Besserung an Jörg.

An der Tourauschreibung wird sich nichts ändern, ich werde mit euch einfach nochmal meine Sonntagsrunde wiederholen. Das wären dann 25km mit 600hm, bei knapp 2h Fahrzeit und einem recht geringen Trailanteil. Also echt gemütlich und absolut Einsteigertauglich, ehrlich  

Dann bis morgen
Marco


----------



## Giom (24. Oktober 2006)

wäre gerne morgen mitgefahren, aber 18h15 ist mir etwas früh. Ich wünsche euch ein besseres wetter als was ich heute hatte: cob 3 Stunden ca. 2,5 Stunden regen. Also viel spaß morgen.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Red Devil (25. Oktober 2006)

Hey Spooky,

ich werde es heute leider auch nicht schaffen.  
Ich bekomme es zeitlich nicht hin und ausserdem ist mir das um die Uhrzeit schon zu dunkel. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## melb (25. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Das wären dann 25km mit 600hm, bei knapp 2h Fahrzeit und einem recht geringen Trailanteil. Also echt gemütlich und absolut Einsteigertauglich, ehrlich



Hallo Marco,

bin ich jetzt zu naiv gewesen, dass zu glauben? Sonst trag ich mich gleich besser wieder aus....

Gruß, Kathrin


----------



## Spooky (25. Oktober 2006)

melb schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> bin ich jetzt zu naiv gewesen, dass zu glauben? Sonst trag ich mich gleich besser wieder aus....
> 
> Gruß, Kathrin


Nein, Nein, das ist absolut ernst gemeint. Oder meinst du die Tour könnte zu leicht für dich werden 

Also bis nachher (und bring´ Marco mit)

Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## melb (25. Oktober 2006)

ja super! 
marco ist auch dabei.

bis gleich! k.


----------



## monsterchen (25. Oktober 2006)

Na das scheint ja mal wieder eine schöne gemütliche Runde zu werden, sind ja nur echte Anfänger dabei.   

Bis gleich

Thomas


----------



## Giom (25. Oktober 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Na das scheint ja mal wieder eine schöne gemütliche Runde zu werden, sind ja nur echte Anfänger dabei.


 
Nimmt aber Rücksicht auf dem grünen Frosch, wenn ihm das Tempo zu schnell wird, er mag es nicht sagen


----------



## Izual (25. Oktober 2006)

Ja hier ist z.b. ein echter anfänger   hoffe immer noch auf ne langsame runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Kollega´s,

danke ersteinmal für die Unterstützung, gut das man Nachts nicht alleine fahren muß!!! 

Nach dem Röntgen stellte sich leider herraus, das mir die 3 Bänder des Schultereckgelenkes gerissen sind (Tossy 3)  Ob noch operiert werden muß, wird heute festgelegt. 

Na ja, da werde ich wohl für den Winterpokal einen Schlußspurt einlegen müssen!!! 

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Bikenstoffel (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Boris,

dann mal gute Besserung   und das alles schnell verheilt.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Cheetah (26. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Nach dem Röntgen stellte sich leider herraus, das mir die 3 Bänder des Schultereckgelenkes gerissen sind  Ob noch operiert werden muß, wird heute festgelegt.


  


Gute Besserung auch von uns.  
(Renate und Frank)


----------



## Red Devil (26. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hallo Kollega´s,
> 
> danke ersteinmal für die Unterstützung, gut das man Nachts nicht alleine fahren muß!!!
> 
> Nach dem Röntgen stellte sich leider herraus, das mir die 3 Bänder des Schultereckgelenkes gerissen sind (Tossy 3)  Ob noch operiert werden muß, wird heute festgelegt.


Hey Boris, 

was hast Du angestellt? Es hört sich auf jedenfall nicht schön an das was Du schreibst. 



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Na ja, da werde ich wohl für den Winterpokal einen Schlußspurt einlegen müssen!!!



Na da haben die anderen Teams jetzt wenigstens eine Chance. 

Auf jedenfall gute Besserung Boris  

Gruß Boris


----------



## Fungrisu (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi Boris,
da will ich hier den Tourenbricht lesen was ich gestern alles verpasst habe und dann sowas!!!

Ich will hoffen das du schnell wieder gesund wirst.

Bis dahin gute Besserung und alles Gute.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Spooky (26. Oktober 2006)

Hey Boris,

auch von Iris und mir gute Besserung und komm´ schnell wieder auf die Beine.  


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## melb (26. Oktober 2006)

Gute Besserung, lieber grüner Frosch!  
Lass den Kopf nicht hängen und werd schnell wieder fit!
Gruß, Kathrin


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Wünsche 

Bin eben nocheinmal untersucht worden, ist eine Gelenksprengung mit Bänderriss, werde wahrscheinlich morgen operiert (hole mir heute Nachmittag die letzte Meinung vom Arzt), und nach 6-8 Wochen kommen Drähte, Nägel u.s.w. wieder raus!

Trainingsrolle, ich werde dich bald quälen! 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Holzlarer (26. Oktober 2006)

hallo boris, wünsche dir auch ne schnelle heilung. bei der deiner positiven einstellung mach ich mir aber keine sorgen dich bald wieder an mir vorbeifahren zu sehen.

viele grüße 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (26. Oktober 2006)

hallo boris,

bittere diagnose. 

aber denk dran "lebbe geht weider!"

glück auf

marco


----------



## Cheetah (26. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Trainingsrolle, ich werde dich bald quälen!


Gib es den Biest!


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2006)

@frosch:        Was ist passiert?


....kann man dich nicht eine Sekunde alleine lassen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Oktober 2006)

Willkommen im Club der Invaliden... 
Auch von meiner Seite beste Wünsche an eine optimale, unkomplizierte Genesung und kurzweilige Zeit. 
_Take it like holidays _


----------



## schnapp2 (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,
wollte euch kurz meine story zum erstlings nightride am Mittw. kundtun:
Habe am Montag 23. dieses Forum gefunden und war direkt hin und weg, hier gleichgesinnte aus dem Siebengbirge treffen zu können, nach Anmeldung ab auf die Lastminute seite und hatte direkt Glück, wollte doch fingrisu einen Nightride ab Nachtigallental durchführen. Nach Meldung war ich schon den ganzen Tag ****rig und hetzte um kurz vor 18.00 von Thomasberg aus los, schafffe ich locker denke ich noch bei mir und rolle gemütlich den Steilweg Richtung Seufzerbrücke runter, plötzlich sehe ich doch einen Baumstamm quer über dem Weg liegen und versuche optimistisch wie ich nun mal bin, einen schönen Bunnyhop (war in der letzten Ausgabe Bike, sah garnicht so schwer aus), hatte leider nicht gesehen das zwei Stämmchen hintereinander lagen und bin voll auf´s Maul geflogen, natürlich eingeklickt.  
Nach kurzer Erholungspause und Sichtung der Schäden (schöne Fleischwunde am Knie ca. 5 cm lang , blutete wie die Sau) zum Glück nix an meinem Rad bin ich dann über Milchhäuschen nach Köwi zur Mutti zwecks Erstversorgung geradelt.
Von hier aus ging meine Tour über Niederdollendorf, Mühlental wieder zurück nach Thomasberg. war dann so gegen 20.00 Uhr wieder zu Hause und konnte unter dem Gespött meiner Söhne und meiner Frau (na wie war der Nightride, wieviele sind denn mitgefahren, wars schön und so  ) mein Bike wieder ins Büro stellen.
Schade daß ich es nicht zum Treffpunkt geschafft habe, da es ja bei euch auch spannend zuging.
Gruß an Boris und gute Besserung  
Scheinbar bin ich an dem Abend noch gut weggekommen und werde das Forum im Auge behalten!!
Schnapp2


----------



## tobi.ass (28. Oktober 2006)

@grüner Frosch und schnapp2

Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. November 2006)

Der Winter hält Einzug, die letzten Tage vor dem Winterpokal sind angebrochen. Damit dieser seinem Namen auch alle Ehre macht, fallen die Temperaturen schon fast schneller, als der DAX an schwarzen Freitagen - zumindest verbreitet sich das subjektive Gefühl, dass der Herbst viel zu kurz war. Immerhin besser, als der Frühling 2006, der ja fast gar nicht vorhanden war. 





Sunset vom Himmerich


----------



## Izual (2. November 2006)

Irgend wie iss hier nix mehr los!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3532
ich hau auch ma n termin rein


----------



## gerdu (4. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat es spontan beruflich als Wochenendpendler an den Rand des Siebengebirges verschlagen (zum Glück nicht an den Rand des Wahnsinns, das hatte ich vorher). Würde mich freuen hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte Biker zu finden, die unter der Woche Abends ein bisschen durch die Gegend fahren. Bzgl. Tempo und Strecken bin ich recht flexibel, hauptsache nette Leute und Spaß am  Biken. 

Würd mich freuen mal mitzurollen, alleine ist öde.

Bis die Tage,

Uwe


----------



## Spooky (7. November 2006)

@Chris:
Sorry musste ich für heute abend wieder austragen. Ich werde es definitiv nicht rechtzeitig schaffen, ... Vielleicht klappt´s ja ein andermal.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (7. November 2006)

Wollte heut abend auch mit Chris fahren. Leider hat mir meine Frau gerade mitgeteilt, daß sie heute Abend Chorprobe hat. Nix mit Punkten.  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Izual (7. November 2006)

Macht ja nix ich fahr heut 100%ig .... ist ja recht schönes Wetter  

nun ja man sieht sich dann ...
Chris


----------



## Izual (7. November 2006)

Kurzer Torenbericht:

Bin übern Ennert, Dollendorfer Hard Richtung Kloster Heisterbach gefahren, da hinter dann irgendwo die Orientierung verloren   bis ich dann so quasi nach Ewigkeiten an so einem Stein vorbeikam wo stand Drachenfels 3,x Km.. also dacht ich mir ruff da! Schließlich mußte ich feststellen das der Drachenfels steiler ist als ich in Erinnerung hatte! Oben angekommen ne Pause bei super Aussicht. Heimreise dann schließlich angetreten Schön gemütlich am Rhein entlang, nur noch Flott über den Ennert und das wars dann auch schon! 2Std 31Min und etwas drüber mit 36 Km!

Bis die Tage Chris


----------



## monsterchen (7. November 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Hab für morgen mal einen Termin eingestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3569

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. November 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hab für morgen mal einen Termin eingestellt.
> 
> ...



Pssssssssssssssst, Hallo!? Thomas!!! Bitte ganz lange fahren, damit unser Giom auch mal vieeeeeeeeeeele Punkte sammeln kann


----------



## monsterchen (8. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Pssssssssssssssst, Hallo!? Thomas!!! Bitte ganz lange fahren, damit unser Giom auch mal vieeeeeeeeeeele Punkte sammeln kann



Ich kenn da so ne Stelle auf dem Eselsweg auch  "Grüner Frosch Gedächtnisstein"  genannt, wenn wir die auslassen könnte es eine längere Tour werden.

Nichts für ungut, was macht denn dein Heilungsprozess? 

Gruß (auch an die Familie)

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (8. November 2006)

wie Eselweg auslassen? berg hoch ist doch ok oder?
Ich werde eh aufpassen, nicht daß die siebengebirgler einen 2. TTLer außer gefecht setzen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> wie Eselweg auslassen? berg hoch ist doch ok oder?
> Ich werde eh aufpassen, nicht daß die siebengebirgler einen 2. TTLer außer gefecht setzen!!!!!!!!!!!!



Genauso ist es passiert, Spooky vor mir, Monsterchen hinter mir, und ich chancenlos in der Mitte  

Die haben sonst keine Chance gegen uns , vorsicht, das die nicht das Gleiche mit Dir veranstalten


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. November 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Ich kenn da so ne Stelle auf dem Eselsweg auch  "Grüner Frosch Gedächtnisstein"  genannt, wenn wir die auslassen könnte es eine längere Tour werden.
> 
> Nichts für ungut, was macht denn dein Heilungsprozess?
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,

hoffentlich wird es eine längere Tour als wie die mit mir 

Heilungsprozess: Heute erste Krankengymnastik, eventl. in der 1 Dezemberwoche kommt der ganze Kram raus        Sonst nervt es schon, besonders beim Anziehen und Schlafen. Naja, Du gibst mir wenigstens Hoffnung, so fit wie Du wieder geworden bist!! 

P.S - was macht Misses 1000 Volt, genannt Reb. Possible?


----------



## Red Devil (8. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Genauso ist es passiert, Spooky vor mir, Monsterchen hinter mir, und ich chancenlos in der Mitte
> 
> Die haben sonst keine Chance gegen uns , vorsicht, das die nicht das Gleiche mit Dir veranstalten


Ach Boris, das haben wir doch gar nicht nötig, so stark wie wir sind haben wir uns in 2 Teams aufgeteilt und sogar Frauen aufgenommen! 
*in Deckung und janz schnell wech* 

Gruß flüchtiger Teufel


----------



## Spooky (8. November 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> fährt am sa einer von euch zwischen 10 und 13 ne runde oder nimmt einer an der tour um 11:11 teil? könnte da zwar nur 2 stündchen mitfahren, aber so könnte ich dann wenigstens den ein oder anderen kennenlernen oder wiedersehn.


Hi Dirk, 

ich habe am Samstag auch nur so 2-3 Stunden Zeit. Wollte evtl. auch bei der Tour von Bikekiller starten und mich dann was früher ausklinken. 


VG
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (8. November 2006)

Endlich Punkte, Punkte, Punkte!!!

Haben eine schöne Tour gemacht : Petersberg, Dollendorfer Hardt, Wasserfall, Ölberg (über Schattigen hoch und Kanaldeckel runter), Nasseplatz, Lohrberg und runter über Breiberge ins Annatal, dann zurück zum Nachtigallental. Giom ist auch heil unten angekommen, obwohl ich am Lohrberg vor lauter Laub den Weg nicht mehr gefunden habe...  

964 HM und 42,5 km (mit Anfahrt)

Gruß 

Thomas

P.S. @Grüner Frosch:
Miss 1000 Volt gen. Reb. Possible, stand heute wieder gut unter Strom


----------



## Holzlarer (10. November 2006)

> Hi Dirk,
> 
> ich habe am Samstag auch nur so 2-3 Stunden Zeit. Wollte evtl. auch bei der Tour von Bikekiller starten und mich dann was früher ausklinken.
> 
> ...



werde morgen am start sein, hab mich aber noch nicht eingetragen,  fahre ja uch nur 2std mit und falls das wetter doch extrem sein sollte. bin die seuche ja grad erst losgeworden, aber durch etwas regen und sturm muss man im wp durch.

also ich sach dann mal bis morje


----------



## Red Devil (10. November 2006)

Hey 7Gebirgler,

ich schaffe es morgen Mittag leider nicht da ich auf ne Messe muss , werde erst Nachmittags ne kleine Runde drehen.

Vielleicht können wir ja kurzfristig am Sonntag ne Runde ansetzen.

Bis die Tage Boris


----------



## Giom (10. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wollte evtl. auch bei der Tour von Bikekiller starten und mich dann was früher ausklinken.
> 
> 
> VG
> Marco



Hallo Marco,
bei mir wird's samstag nicht klappen.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (10. November 2006)

Da bin ich dabei dat is Prima...........

Is da morgen um 11:11 eigendlich Kostümzwang , oder werden während der ganzen Tour Karnevelslieder gesungen 

naja ich werds morgen schon sehen...........

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Izual (12. November 2006)

Mahlzeit,
hab mir gedacht Dienstag mal ne kleine Tour zu machen, also wenn einer Lust hat, hier ist der Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3602

Chris


----------



## Speichennippel (14. November 2006)

Hi, 7 Gebirgler.
Folgendes habe ich vor: Ich bringe mein Auto Samstags nach Königswinter. Dort gibt es unterhalb der Drachenfelsbahn einen Parkplatz, unterhalb der Schnellstraßenbrücke. Mit dem Rennrad fahre ich zurück nach Remscheid. Am Sonntag fahre ich dann den SGV-Weg X29 bis Uckerath. Von dort führt der X9 bis Königswinter. Kennt jemand den X9 ? Darf ich diesen Weg mit dem MTB benutzen, im 7Gebirge sind ja wohl manche Strecken tabu ?
Auf der SGV HP ist das alles nicht so deutlich zu erkennen.

Hier der Link zu den Wegen:
http://www.sgv.de/verein/wand-weg-weg.php


----------



## Splash (14. November 2006)

Sofern ich das überblicke, sollte der X9er kein Problem an sich darstellen (vom Thema Wegesbreiten her). Allerdings kannst Du Dich gerade Sonntags dann auf Rentner-Slalom einstellen, da Du vermutlich auch zur besten Kaffeezeit da unterwegs sein dürftest. Was Dir dann evtl noch positiv zuspielen könnte, wäre wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so toll ist ...

Ansonsten ist im 7GB alles verboten, was unter 2,5m Breite hat (wobei dies noch zu definieren wäre).


----------



## Holzlarer (14. November 2006)

hi speichennippel , also im 7gb bekommst du auf dem x9 keine probleme mit der 2,5mtr-regel, eher mit wanderen. auf diesem weg knubbelt es sich schon mal. und ist auch nicht der schönste weg, wenns wetter gut ist mach, der aussicht wegen ,zumindest einen abstecher auf ölberg oder löwenburg. und schreib bitte mal wie das stück von hanfbachtal zum pleisbachtal ist, wollt ich als verbindung auch mal fahren, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.

gruss dirk


----------



## Holzlarer (14. November 2006)

also da war der michael doch glatt schneller. die antwort ist ja fast die gleiche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichennippel (14. November 2006)

Danke für die prompten Antworten !


----------



## Red Devil (15. November 2006)

Moin ihr 7 Gebirgler,

da sind wir (Patti_67 und ich) gestern ne kleine Runde über Asberg Löwenburg und Drachenfels gefahren 

(übrigens da lagen auf der Abfahrt keine Steine mehr im Weg )

und wenn treffen wir da Unterwegs? 

Einen völlig gehetzten Giom, ständig am brabbeln er müsse Punkte sammeln, sonst beikommt er Ärger vom *großen grünen Frosch*! 
Mein Gott der Mann war völlig fertig , ich glaube die Biker vom TTL werden ganz schön geschunden von Ihrem Teamleader.

Unterstütz wurde er sogar noch vom Team 7UP in Person von Thomas, damit er ja nicht zu schnell fährt und möglicht vieele Punkte einfährt.

Mensch Boris gönne Deinen Mitsteiter doch mal ein bisschen Pause! 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Giom (15. November 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Unterstütz wurde er sogar noch vom Team 7UP in Person von Thomas, damit er ja nicht zu schnell fährt und möglicht vieele Punkte einfährt.


 
das war andersrum


----------



## Red Devil (15. November 2006)

Was ist los Guillaume? 

Halten die Franzosen jetzt auch schon Winterschlaf... 
du fliegst doch sonst immer vor dem ganzen Feld davon... ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. November 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Moin ihr 7 Gebirgler,
> 
> da sind wir (Patti_67 und ich) gestern ne kleine Runde über Asberg Löwenburg und Drachenfels gefahren
> 
> ...



Hi Boris,

im Grunde gebe ich Dir Recht, aaaaaaaaaaber, wenn Du als Einpeitscher nur die geringste Schwäche zeigst, ist es mit dem Respekt vorbei  

Und wenn DU es noch einmal wagst, irgendeinen aus unserem Team von der Fahrerei abzuhalten, werden Deine Punkte auf unser Team übertragen, kapiert!!!!!   Es reicht ja schon, wenn der Siebegebirgsgeist mit seinem Monster im Vorfeld die Gegner mit komischen großen Steinen auser Gefecht setzt!!!!


----------



## monsterchen (15. November 2006)

Boris vs. Boris

1:1

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Red Devil (15. November 2006)

böser grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn DU es noch einmal wagst, irgendeinen aus unserem Team von der Fahrerei abzuhalten, werden Deine Punkte auf unser Team übertragen, kapiert!!!!!



Aber ich kann meine Punkte wenigstens mit dem Bike draussen in freier Natur erfahren und muss nicht auf dem Ergometer sitzen  



			
				verletzter grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht ja schon, wenn der Siebegebirgsgeist mit seinem Monster im Vorfeld die Gegner mit komischen großen Steinen auser Gefecht setzt!!!!



Welche Gegner? Haben wir überhaupt welche... ..


----------



## Giom (15. November 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Aber ich kann meine Punkte wenigstens mit dem Bike draussen in freier Natur erfahren und muss nicht auf dem Ergometer sitzen


 
weil ihr den Frosch in eine Falle gezogen habt


----------



## Giom (15. November 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Was ist los Guillaume?
> 
> Halten die Franzosen jetzt auch schon Winterschlaf...
> du fliegst doch sonst immer vor dem ganzen Feld davon... ...


 
Hoffentlich nur eine schlechte Phase, aber unterschätze Monsterchen nicht!

Eins ist aber klar, wir haben gestern nicht nur Punkte gesammelt, wir haben ordentlich trainiert


----------



## Red Devil (15. November 2006)

besorgter Giom schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich nur eine schlechte Phase, aber unterschätze Monsterchen nicht!



Das sowie so nicht, darum ist er ja auch beim Tourentreff 7 GB 



			
				fleissiger Giom schrieb:
			
		

> Eins ist aber klar, wir haben gestern nicht nur Punkte gesammelt, wir haben ordentlich trainiert



Der war gut   aber ich verrate nichts... ... pssst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (15. November 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Aber ich kann meine Punkte wenigstens mit dem Bike draussen in freier Natur erfahren und muss nicht auf dem Ergometer sitzen
> 
> 
> 
> Welche Gegner? Haben wir überhaupt welche... ..




Aha, jetzt kommt die psychologische Kampfführung, nützt aber nichts, weil ich mir beim Ergo fahren dafür immer Porno´s reinziehen kann!!!  

Stimmt, Gegner gibt es für Euch nicht, nur Gegnerinnen!!!!


----------



## monsterchen (15. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt kommt die psychologische Kampfführung, nützt aber nichts, weil ich mir beim Ergo fahren dafür immer Porno´s reinziehen kann!!!



Jetzt weiß ich endlich, woran Du vor dem Sturz gedacht hast und warum Du nach unten geschaust hast...      von wegen Tacho...   

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Red Devil (15. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Gegner gibt es für Euch nicht, nur Gegnerinnen!!!!


 Ooh oh Boris,

lass das mal nicht unsere Mädels lesen, dann aber *Goodnight* denn bei denen ist alles Kim *Possible* 

Nicht das bei einer Deiner ersten Ausfahrt (also nicht auf dem Ergo ) eine Horde *Timber*wölfe im *Melb*tal über Dich herfallen und Dich in die Mangel nehmen... ... wäre doch schade um so einen äh ähm... Frosch 

So jetzt aber jut und bis dies Daach Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. November 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Ooh oh Boris,
> 
> lass das mal nicht unsere Mädels lesen, dann aber *Goodnight* denn bei denen ist alles Kim *Possible*
> 
> ...



Ohh, da habe ich mir ja was eingehandelt! Wie komme ich da blos wieder raus?


----------



## Spooky (16. November 2006)

Sodele,
hab´heute auch einen Tag Urlaub  

Gleich gehts Richtung Koblenz dann über den Rheinhöhenweg zurück. 

Ich bringe euch auch was mit ... Fotos und jede Menge WP-Punkte  


Bis Später
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Sodele,
> hab´heute auch einen Tag Urlaub
> 
> Gleich gehts Richtung Koblenz dann über den Rheinhöhenweg zurück.
> ...



Wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## Red Devil (16. November 2006)

fröhlicher Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele,
> hab´heute auch einen Tag Urlaub
> 
> Gleich gehts Richtung Koblenz dann über den Rheinhöhenweg zurück.
> ...


  
...
...
...
...
trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Spass beim biken. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## monsterchen (16. November 2006)

Go Go  Spooky Go, aber nicht beim Downhill nach unten sehen wie so manch andere Leute. 

So hab dann mal gerade meine Tochter über 2h hinter mir her gezerrt.    
Alles für das Team alles für den Club ein Leben für das Bike. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (16. November 2006)

Danke für die nette Wünsche  

Tja, was soll ich groß schreiben, schön wars. Auch wenn ich sagen muß, das mir der Rheinhöhenweg rechtsrheinisch soweit ich ihn kenne doch um Einiges besser gefällt. Aber nun ja diesmal habe ich mich halt für die linksrheinische Variante entschieden. Los gings also mit dem Zug bis Koblenz Ehrenbreitstein, kurz über die Brücke und schon war auch bereits das erste 'R' in Sicht. Diesen Wegweisern bin ich dann bis Calmuth, Schloß Marienfels gefolgt von dort aus gings am Rhein entlang bis Rolandseck. Noch ein kurzer Abstecher auf den Rolansbogen, und nach 92km, 1400hm und 25Punkten wieder zu Hause. Aber seht selber:


















































Bis die Tage  
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (16. November 2006)

Super Marco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das nenne ich mal punkten auf der ganzen Linie. 
Das ist nicht dieses punkteerschleichen durch Indooraktivitäten, wie es mir hier bei anderen Teams manchmal begegnet.
Das ist noch gnadenlos ehrlicher Sport.   

Wie siehts denn mal mit einer 7Up Tour aus???
Könnte dann auch einen Anhäner für Verpflegung mitnehmen, natürlich mit meinem lebendigen 10Kg Zusatzgewicht. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Red Devil (17. November 2006)

Hey Marco,

R E S P E K T 

Wo ist denn der Trail auf dem letzen Foto? Sieht wirklich sehr nett aus 

Da habt ihr die Zwerje aber nun ganz schön nass gemacht naja sind ja noch ein paar Wochen mal sehen was sich da noch alles tut 

Boris


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. November 2006)

Hallo Marco,
sieht ja aus wie ne super tour aus. Mußte leider einen nigthride  machen und wieder im slalom um jogger rum. 

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Spooky (17. November 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Trail auf dem letzen Foto? Sieht wirklich sehr nett aus


Das war oberhalb von Brohl und mit Abstand der schönste Teil der ganzen Strecke. Nur leider für meine bescheidene Fahrtechnik zu heftig.   So war gerade in dem Bereich extrem viel Schieben angesagt, das hatte schon RheinSteig-Charakter. Die 1400hm haben sich, nicht zuletzt wegen diesem Abschnitt angefühlt wie 2000. Trotzdem können wir da gerne mal zusammen hin, ...


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (17. November 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mal mit einer 7Up Tour aus???


Sonntag ? Kofo oder 7G oder was


----------



## Red Devil (17. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Sonntag ? Kofo oder 7G oder was


... ... oder Ahrtal oder Wiedtal 

Bin aber dabei, egal wohin... ...

Gruß Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (17. November 2006)

OK, keine lange Diskussion mehr   , hier ist der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3639

Ich bitte um vollzähliges Erscheinen *beider* 7Gebirgs-Teams.  

Gäste sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen. Mitfahrer(innen) von Konkurrenzteams werden jedoch irgendwo am Baum festgebunden und später wieder abgeholt ... es geht ja schließlich ums Teamranking   


Bis Sonntag  
Marco


----------



## Waschbaer (17. November 2006)

Tach zusammen


Jessi & ich müssen uns leider abmelden, da wir beide erkältungsgeschwächt nicht vor nächster Woche wieder ans Fahren kommen.  
Euch allen viel Spaß. Vielleicht kriegt Ihr ja wieder einige Feindteammitglieder rausgekegelt. 


VG

Jürgen


----------



## Spooky (17. November 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Jessi & ich müssen uns leider abmelden, da wir beide erkältungsgeschwächt nicht vor nächster Woche wieder ans Fahren kommen.


Euch beiden gute Besserung und bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour  


> Euch allen viel Spaß. Vielleicht kriegt Ihr ja wieder einige Feindteammitglieder rausgekegelt.


Pssst, verrate uns doch nicht   Ich versuch doch noch den Giom anzulocken


----------



## Kim Possible (17. November 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Jessi & ich müssen uns leider abmelden, da wir beide erkältungsgeschwächt nicht vor nächster Woche wieder ans Fahren kommen.


Hallo ihr beiden Kranken, 
erholt euch mal gut, dann seid ihr um so fitter wenn es wieder auf die Räder geht!  


			
				Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bitte um vollzähliges Erscheinen beider 7Gebirgs-Teams.


Hallo Marco,
Wir sind dabei  

Bis Sonntag Steffi


----------



## Giom (17. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Mitfahrer(innen) von Konkurrenzteams werden jedoch irgendwo am Baum festgebunden und später wieder abgeholt ... es geht ja schließlich ums Teamranking
> 
> 
> Bis Sonntag
> Marco




paß auf, ich bin morgen mit den Eltern zu Fuß im 7GB unterwegs; die Zeit die Du verbringen wirst die Aste aus dem weg zu räumen zählt nicht als Fahrzeit (hinterrad dreht sich nich)

Ne, das mache ich nicht, aber vielleicht sieht man sich auf die trails. Voraussichtlicher parcours: 13h start in Röhndorf, bleiberge hoch zur Löwenburg, dann über Lohrberg Geisberg... zum Drachenfels und die Serpentine runter. Also eine Traillastige Wandertour, weitweg vom Massen-Familien-Späziergang.
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Spooky (17. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> paß auf, ich bin morgen mit den Eltern zu Fuß im 7GB unterwegs; die Zeit die Du verbringen wirst die Aste aus dem weg zu räumen zählt nicht als Fahrzeit (hinterrad dreht sich nich)
> 
> Ne, das mache ich nicht, aber vielleicht sieht man sich auf die trails. Voraussichtlicher parcours: 13h start in Röhndorf, bleiberge hoch zur Löwenburg, dann über Lohrberg Geisberg... zum Drachenfels und die Serpentine runter. Also eine Traillastige Wandertour, weitweg vom Massen-Familien-Späziergang.
> gruß
> Guillaume


Wow, auch ein nettes Programm  ... wie alt sagtest du ist dein Daddy.

Ich glaube aber nicht, das wir uns morgen in die Quere kommen. Ich werde, wenn überhaupt noch einen Teil der Tour für Sonntag abfahren.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen und ärgert die Biker nicht so sehr  Immer artig Platz machen und nett Grüßen und so, ...  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (17. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen und ärgert die Biker nicht so sehr  Immer artig Platz machen und nett Grüßen und so, ...



genauso... net grüßen


----------



## Holzlarer (17. November 2006)

anhänger mit verpflegung? hab mich direkt eingetragen!
hoffe nur das mich morgen nicht schon wieder einer umtritt , ich sachs ja alt-herren-fussball ist gefährlicher als mountainbiken 

marco das sind wirklich redlich verdiente 25pkte, klasse bilder und tolle tour 

den beiden kranken auch von mir gute besserung, falls es nicht besser wird ich hab noch jede menge salbei-likör, der wirkt wunder!!

freu mich schon auf so, und vieleicht kann ich ja meine bierschuld beim marco begleichen.

gruss dirk


----------



## melb (17. November 2006)

Hi Marco/spooky, sehr schön!  Hab mich auch gerade eingetragen, dann muss nur noch das Wetter am Sonntag passen... Marco/bolt will eigentlich jetzt bis Dezember pausieren, mal schauen, ob er das überhaupt bis übermorgen aushält.  
Dann bis Sonntag! Kathrin


----------



## melb (17. November 2006)

nun ja:
_Vorhersage für die Region Bonn 	  
So, 19.11. 	

Vormittag 	 Regen 	
Nachmittag 	Regen 	
Abend 	          Regen _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (17. November 2006)

Hi Kathrin,

schade eigentlich, hatte auf Marco als Guide ab Friesdorf gehoft  

Na ja, die Wetteraussichten sind wirklich nicht so berauschend, aber etwas Gutes hat es ja doch ... es kann eigentlich nur besser werden.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (17. November 2006)

So, habe gerade grünes Licht von meiner Frau bekommen und mich direkt für Sonntag eingetragen. 

Dirk ich muß dich leider enttäuschen, da meine Frau auf unser Kind aufpasst, bleibt auch der Anhänger zu hause.  

Von mir auch gute Besserung an unseren Krankenstand. 


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## melb (18. November 2006)

hi,

bin morgen auch dabei. zwei wochen pause sollten doch reichen. es juckt wieder!! 

in friesdorf kann ich auch ein stück übernehmen.

wir können auch bei uns im melbtal einkehren. für die rückfahrt wäre dann evtl. licht erforderlich.

bis denne 

marco/bolt


----------



## Spooky (18. November 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Dirk ich muß dich leider enttäuschen, da meine Frau auf unser Kind aufpasst, bleibt auch der Anhänger zu hause.


TzTzTz, immer diese Ausreden, nimm doch einfach beide im Hänger mit  



melb schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> bin morgen auch dabei. zwei wochen pause sollten doch reichen. es juckt wieder!!
> 
> ...


Hey Namensvetter und Teamchef,

fein das du auch dabei bist  , ich packe auf jeden Fall mal Licht ein, obwohl wir morgen eigentlich nicht so super lange machen wollten. Schaun mer mal  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (18. November 2006)

So, bis auf die beiden krankheitsbedingten Ausfälle von Jessi und Jürgen sind wir ja morgen komplett  

@Steffi und Boris:
Ihr kommt doch dann sicher zur Honnefer Fähre, oder ?


----------



## Mufflon (18. November 2006)

Tach,

also ich wär auch mal wieder dabei. So um 10h starte ich in Siegburg um nach KöWi zu rollen....

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Red Devil (18. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> So, bis auf die beiden krankheitsbedingten Ausfälle von Jessi und Jürgen sind wir ja morgen komplett
> 
> @Steffi und Boris:
> Ihr kommt doch dann sicher zur Honnefer Fähre, oder ?


 Nee nee... ...

Hey Marco,

wir kommen auch nach Köwi, es ist doch WP  und zudem hab wir von Jürgen die Auflage für unsere Kranken die Punkte mit einzufahren. 

Na ja hoffentlich gewöhnen die sich nicht daran und meinen mit faul im Bett liegen ist es im WP getan.  
Nach dem Motto der Rest wird das Punktekonto schon füllen. 

Bis Morgen Boris


----------



## Race4Hills (18. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen, Nette Tour und vor allem LANGE TOUR freu.

So Hier noch ein paar Impressionen.

















www.mtb-info.paritzsch.de 

Gute nacht 

Gruss Jens


----------



## bolt (19. November 2006)

hallo,

oute mich als weichei!!!! hier pisst es und der regenradar verheisst nichts gutes.

melde mich für heute ab. ähemm, kathrin kommt aber, ist auf dem weg (evtl. ein tick später).

bis zum nächsten mal

marco/bolt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melb (19. November 2006)

hallo spooky,

schönen dank, war eine nass-nette tour mit euch!

bis zum nächsten mal!
kathrin


----------



## windsurfenXXL (19. November 2006)

Hallo Spooky und Co,

ich fand es auch goil...auch wenn der Nachbar am Berg immer Gas geben mußte...

Fahre gern wieder mit!


LG
Markus


----------



## Red Devil (19. November 2006)

Hallo Spooky und Mitbiker,

war ne schöne herbstliche Runde übers Drachenfelserländchen.  

Nett Mitfahrer, schöne Trails was will man mehr 

Aber... ... ja ein aber gibt es. Die doch recht hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit war etwas ähm... doof.  

Bis zur nächsten Tour, dann mit beiden Teams aber in *K O M P L E T T E R* Mannstärke.

Gruß Boris und Steffi


----------



## Spooky (19. November 2006)

Trotz angekündigtem Dauerregen, Temperaturen um die 10° und teilweise fiesem Wind ließen es sich 10 unerschrockene Bikerinnen und Biker nicht nehmen heute mit mir durch den Kottenforst zu radeln.


melb @ Kathrin
Harnas @ Renate
Steffi @ Kim Possible
Timber @ Iris
Monsterchen @ Thomas
Red Devil @ Boris
M.Panzer @ Michael
WindsurfenXXL @ Markus
Mufflon @ Matthias
Holzlarer @ Dirk
Spooky @ Marco

Wie angekündigt ging es über die Honnefer Fähre, erst einmal hoch auf den Rodderberg. 

Von dort aus wieder hinunter nach Mehlem, am Rheinhöhenfriedhof vorbei weiter Richtung Hässchenberg. Hier wurde mir recht schnell klar, das es wohl doch besser gewesen wäre die Strecke vorher nochmal abzufahren  da wir natürlich prompt auf dem falschen Trail talwärts gelandet sind. Na ja soooo schlecht war der auch nicht, nur für die Witterungsverhältnisse leider gänzlich ungeeignet.

Weiter ging es über den Heiderhof und anschließend hinunter ins Marienforster Tal. Beim folgendem Uphill traffen wir dann auf zwei Bikekollegen, die bei diesem Wetter in kurzen(!) Hosen und vor allen Dingen ohne(!) Helm unterwegs waren.  Na wenn´s schön macht, ...

Über die bekannten Trails im KoFo gings zum Forsthaus Venne, dann weiter zum Annaberger Gut und hinunter nach Friesdorf. Dann war Ausrollen am Rhein angesagt.

Und so ging ein sehr nasser, kalter aber nicht desto trotz schöner Biketag zu Ende.

Danke an alle Mitfahrer/innen   Und ist es nicht schön jetzt daheim zu sitzen in der Gewissheit den inneren Schweinehund überwunden zu haben, ... So jetzt gleich erst mal ein  

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen der heutigen Tour:






































Für die Statistiker: 48km, 580hm, 3h Nettofahrzeit.


Bis demnächst
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (19. November 2006)

Man war dat nass heute, aber egal, war ne lustige Runde und daß Entscheidende, hat Punkte jebracht   .

mir is auch endlich wieder warm. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Waschbaer (19. November 2006)

Hi Ihr!


Tapfer tapfer bei dem Wetter noch raus zu gehen und richtige Hardcorepunkte zu machen! Unsere Hochachtung sei Euch gewiss!  


BTW: Nur gut, dass Ihr die Räder dabei hattet und gefahren seid  : 






Viele Grüße und bis bald

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (19. November 2006)

Hut ab, bei dem Wetter doch noch zu starten  

Heute morgen im Bett: Schatz, auch wenn ich jetzt gesund wäre, würde ich Marco absagen, das ist mir zu nass  Daher fällt es mir gar nicht so schwer, das ich nicht mitfahren konnte.

Aber jetzt, wo die Bilder gezeigt wurden, na ja , ab Jan/ Februar wieder.


----------



## Spooky (19. November 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Tapfer tapfer bei dem Wetter noch raus zu gehen und richtige Hardcorepunkte zu machen! Unsere Hochachtung sei Euch gewiss!





grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hut ab, bei dem Wetter doch noch zu starten


Das ist ja noch gar nix, habt ihr gesehen was Ralf @ Blitzfitz heute getrieben hat, ... 25 Punkte bei dem sch... Wetter 

NeNeNe, immer diese Streber vom TT


----------



## Waschbaer (19. November 2006)

"Dauerregen: Linz - Westerwald - Eitorf - Siegtal - Hennef - Siegburg und zurück"


 Krass!


----------



## Krampe (19. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch gar nix, habt ihr gesehen was Ralf @ Blitzfitz heute getrieben hat, ... 25 Punkte bei dem sch... Wetter
> 
> NeNeNe, immer diese Streber vom TT


*Ach du *******...*


----------



## blitzfitz (19. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch gar nix, habt ihr gesehen was Ralf @ Blitzfitz heute getrieben hat, ... 25 Punkte bei dem sch... Wetter



Eigentlich wollte ich bei euch mitfahren, aber irgendwie habe ich mich bei der Anfahrt verfranzt. Um 14:30 war ich jedenfalls auch in Bad Honnef.


----------



## Krampe (19. November 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich bei euch mitfahren, aber irgendwie habe ich mich bei der Anfahrt verfranzt. Um 14:30 war ich jedenfalls auch in Bad Honnef.


----------



## Spooky (19. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> *Ach du *******...*


Was denn Herr Krampe ??? Der Tag hat doch noch über vier Stunden, die kriegt ihr noch


----------



## Spooky (19. November 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich bei euch mitfahren, aber irgendwie habe ich mich bei der Anfahrt verfranzt. Um 14:30 war ich jedenfalls auch in Bad Honnef.


Ja stimmt, in Linz hinten links oder ? 

Da habe ich mich auch schon mal verfahren und war auf einmal in Siegburg


----------



## Holzlarer (19. November 2006)

hallo, ach wat war dat ne schöne herbstliche stimmung heute. rot goldenes laub, leichte nebelschwaden die durch den wald ziehen, na gut etwas regen war auch dabei. ok, mag etwas mehr regen gewesen sein. hat mir sehr viel spass gemacht mit netten leuten unterwegs gewesen zu sein und hab endlich auch mal mein mein team kennengelernt, naja das halbe zumindest. danke marco fürs tolle guiden, ist bei dem wetter kein leichter job. und der trail zum abschluss in friesdorf 

und dafür gibts dann auch noch punkte

gruss dirk


----------



## Krampe (19. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Was denn Herr Krampe ??? Der Tag hat doch noch über vier Stunden, die kriegt ihr noch


Ist ja noch nicht der letzte Tag, sonst würde ich (wir) schon unterwegs sein.. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2006)

Sach ma, hab ich was an den Augen. War da nicht heute eine Tour im 7Gebirge ausgeschrieben.
Jetzt hab ich mich extra beeilt, mit dem Rennrad nach Hause zu kommen um dann das Rad zu wechseln und weiter Punkte zu machen.....jetzt seh ich im LMB garnixmehr. 

Was ist da los?


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2006)

Kleine Parallelveranstaltung zu bikekillers Wellnesstour am Samstag in den 7 Bergen für Alle, die auch mal gerne etwas zügiger fahren.

Termin


----------



## Spooky (22. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sach ma, hab ich was an den Augen.


Ja, ...  


> War da nicht heute eine Tour im 7Gebirge ausgeschrieben.
> Jetzt hab ich mich extra beeilt, mit dem Rennrad nach Hause zu kommen um dann das Rad zu wechseln und weiter Punkte zu machen.....jetzt seh ich im LMB garnixmehr.
> 
> Was ist da los?


Gestern war eine Tour von Merlin ausgeschrieben, heute hab ich nix gesehen.


----------



## Krampe (22. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ja, ...
> 
> Gestern war eine Tour von Merlin ausgeschrieben, heute hab ich nix gesehen.


 
Die Tour war übrigens


----------



## Spooky (22. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Die Tour war übrigens


Und wo bleibt der Bericht


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Die Tour war übrigens



Verdammt, war ich wieder mal zu langsam


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Verdammt, war ich wieder mal zu langsam


Ganz im Sinne des WP...


----------



## Manni (22. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kleine Parallelveranstaltung zu bikekillers Wellnesstour am Samstag in den 7 Bergen für Alle, die auch mal gerne etwas zügiger fahren.
> 
> Termin



Hallo Uwe,
sag mal was zu den Randdaten: km, hm, Geschwindigkeit  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (23. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> sag mal was zu den Randdaten: km, hm, Geschwindigkeit
> 
> Gruß Manni



Puh, Manni, kann ich nicht genau sagen. 
Ist ja eher eine offene Runde d.h. ich richte mich danach, was und wieviel gewünscht ist in der Gruppe. Man kann ja in den 7 Bergen nach Lust und Laune kombinieren. 
Ausserdem besteht ja jederzeit die Möglichkeit zur Abfahrt und dann Rückfahrt am Rhein.
Dürfte also dann auch im Sinne deiner Reha sein  

Von den Höhenmetern dürften es auch etwa so viele wie bei der Wellnessgruppe geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (23. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt der Bericht



Ähmm,
Kann ich keinen geben..  Ich hab doch nichts gesehen weil Giom die ganze Zeit mit seiner *Akkusonne *geblendet hat. Frag ihn mal... 
Noch nicht mal die Wildschweine hab ich gesehen. Wenn er das nächste mal mitfährt setz ich ne Sonnenbrille auf  .

Grüsse Christof


----------



## Redking (24. November 2006)

Hallo Biker,
reist noch jemand für die morgige Siebengebirgstour aus Richtung Siegburg mit dem Rad an?

Ich will in Troisdorf um 9:50 Uhr losradeln aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.

Hier anmelden!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Race4Hills (24. November 2006)

hier noch mal ein kleiner Nachtrag der Bilder von der BikeKiller Tour, du guckst hier unter

www.mtb-info.paritzsch.de

Gallerie

So nun viel Spass, wir Trödeln morgen in HENNEF ab 18:00Uhr


----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2006)

Wo sind heute eigentlich die ganzen 7Gebirgler.
Ich dachte, hier gibt es sogar 2 Teams?

Scheinen wohl alles Geisterteams zu sein?


----------



## monsterchen (25. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wo sind heute eigentlich die ganzen 7Gebirgler.
> Ich dachte, hier gibt es sogar 2 Teams?
> 
> Scheinen wohl alles Geisterteams zu sein?



Ja ja is ja gut ich komm ja schon. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (26. November 2006)

Hallo 7gebirgler,
ich hab ein termin im LMB, der auch berufstätige ermöglichen sollte mitzufahren und Punkte zu sammeln, also bis Dienstag
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (26. November 2006)

Damit die anderen Mitfahrer auch die Fotos sehen.

Hier ein Video und auch das Zweite













































































Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Spooky (26. November 2006)

Na Ja, ne lockere Runde sieht bei mir zwar anders aus  ... Hab mich trotzdem angemeldet, bis Dienstag  

VG
Marco


----------



## M.Panzer (29. November 2006)

Hallo Marco ich habe für am Sonntag eine Tour reingesetzt, vielleicht haben ja von euch einige Lust mit zu fahren. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Giom (5. Dezember 2006)

Das "rekord" von heute morgen ist schon ein kurzer Bericht wert:

6 Rehe zeigten sich beim 2-stündigen Nightride heute früh im Siebengebirge: 4 Stück auf einmal zwischen Einsiedlertal und Mäckihütte, 1 Stück Nähe Margarettenhöhe, und zuletzt noch 1 direkt über dem Waldfriedhof von Röhndorf.

Glaubt mir, das ist gut für die Laune Jetzt kann der stressige Arbeitstag beginnen!

Gruß
Guillaume

PS @ Merlin: ich wäre heute abend gerne mitgekommen, aber ich werde  voraussichtlich etwas länger im Büro arbeiten, aber nächste Woche wäre ich wieder dabei


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Das "rekord" von heute morgen ist schon ein kurzer Bericht wert:
> 
> 6 Rehe zeigten sich beim 2-stündigen Nightride heute früh im Siebengebirge: 4 Stück auf einmal zwischen Einsiedlertal und Mäckihütte, 1 Stück Nähe Margarettenhöhe, und zuletzt noch 1 direkt über dem Waldfriedhof von Röhndorf.
> 
> ...



Wann bist Du heute aufgestanden?   
Hast Du wieder Albträume gehabt? (Dein Merlinrahmen ist doch aus massiven Stahl)  
Nach dem Motto: schnell ausprobieren und einen Uphill fahren!


----------



## Giom (5. Dezember 2006)

3h30 aufgestanden, das geht noch.
Und ich war eh mit dem alu-rahmen sprich mit dem radon unterwegs
doppelter volltreffer Frosch,
das war eine art probefahrt nach dem zusammenbau des radons.

Und warum ich so trainiere Boris? Ich werde es dir schon schwer machen wenn du wieder kommst


----------



## Red Devil (5. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> 3h30 aufgestanden, das geht noch.


  Oh Mann Guillaume ,

Du hast keine Kinder gell, da kommst Du nicht auf solche Gedanken... ... sondern genießt deinen Schlaf.  

Aber trozdem Hut ab, ich werde es Steffi mal berichten wenn sie meint ich würde zuviel biken. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Und warum ich so trainiere Boris? Ich werde es dir schon schwer machen wenn du wieder kommst



Ich glaube, ich werde wegen dem geringen Training momentan irgendwie automatisch schwerer, zumindest sagt das meine Waage!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> .....Du hast keine Kinder gell, da kommst Du nicht auf solche Gedanken... ... sondern genießt deinen Schlaf.
> Gruß Boris



warte noch etwas ab, unsere müssen wir mittlerweile am Wochenende um 12:00 aus dem Bett schmeißen!!


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> warte noch etwas ab, unsere müssen wir mittlerweile am Wochenende um 12:00 aus dem Bett schmeißen!!



Klar, wenn die erst um 7 Uhr morgens ausm Club kommen... 

Zu Deinem Gewicht: weniger essen, hilft mir derzeit auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Klar, wenn die erst um 7 Uhr morgens ausm Club kommen...
> 
> Zu Deinem Gewicht: weniger essen, hilft mir derzeit auch.



Ist aber zieeeeeeeeeeemlich schwer

In unserem Alter geht irgendwie alles langsamer, außer die Gewichtszunahme, das geht komischerweise schneller

Na ja. Essen = der Sex des Alters!!


----------



## Giom (5. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich werde wegen dem geringen Training momentan irgendwie automatisch schwerer, zumindest sagt das meine Waage!!!


 
sagt meine waage auch ! 62,5 statt 61,5

(ohne bike)


----------



## monsterchen (5. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Na ja. Essen = der Sex des Alters!!



Hey, dann hab ich ja doch noch Sex   . Bin ich dann eigendlich pervers, wenn ich gerne Gyros esse    ???


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hey, dann hab ich ja doch noch Sex   . Bin ich dann eigendlich pervers, wenn ich gerne Gyros esse    ???



Hey Du alte Knoblauchfahne  , anstatt das Gammelfleisch zu vernichten solltest Du an unsere Rente denken.  

Weil - Knoblauchfahne verhindert Nachwuchs!


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> sagt meine waage auch ! 62,5 statt 61,5
> 
> (ohne bike)



Meinste nicht, das ist für Deine Größe etwas viel?


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2006)

Giom fährt deshalb nachts, weil da noch nicht viel Wind weht. Tagsüber würde er weggeblasen... 

Mannomann, 63kg hatte ich vor 20 Jahren auch... 

Naja, wenigstens habe ich mich wieder deutlich von der bösen 90 entfernt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Giom fährt deshalb nachts, weil da noch nicht viel Wind weht. Tagsüber würde er weggeblasen...
> 
> Mannomann, 63kg hatte ich vor 20 Jahren auch...
> 
> Naja, wenigstens habe ich mich wieder deutlich von der bösen 90 entfernt.



Ja ja, kenn ich: da hättest Du mich zum Röntgen nur in die Sonne halten müssen


----------



## Spooky (5. Dezember 2006)

*Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bergradsports, hiermit möchte ich euch alle ganz herzlich einladen zur:

1. offiziellen Weihnachtsfeier des Tourentreff Siebengebirge.

am

17.12. ab 18:30 Uhr im

Griechischen Restaurant 'Zur Wolfsburg' in 

Bonn-Oberkassel
*
Eingeladen sind alle Zwerje und Junior-Zwerje, 7-Uper, sonstige 7-Gebirgsbiker, TT und TTLer, Senioren mit oder ohne Betreuung, FitF*cker, Frauenspaßfahrerinnen plus Trainerstab, Management und Wellness-Berater, KFLer, Rote Frostnasen, ... Sollte ich irgendwen vergessen haben bitte melden  

Zur Zeit haben wir nur für 15 Personen reserviert. Tut mir und Thomas aka Monsterchen einen Gefallen und tragt euch bei Interesse sobald wie möglich ein, damit Thomas ggf. noch weitere Tische reservieren kann, Danke.

Hier der Termin zur Weihnachtsfeier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3755

Aber das ist noch nicht alles für diesen Tag. Damit wir uns das Essen auch verdienen findet am selben Tag noch eine Tour entweder im Siebengebirge oder aber im Kottenforst statt. Details hierzu folgen spätestens Anfang nächster Woche.

Und hier geht´s zur Anmeldung für die Tour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3749


Viele Grüße
Marco und Thomas​


----------



## Giom (5. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Tut mir und Thomas aka Monsterchen einen Gefallen und tragt euch bei Interesse sobald wie möglich ein



Schon wieder schneller als der grüne Fosch gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melb (5. Dezember 2006)

Schöne Idee! Hab mich sofort eingetragen!
Gruß, Kathrin


----------



## Spooky (5. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Schon wieder schneller als der grüne Fosch gewesen


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wer an dem Abend schneller ist  Ich glaube da hast du schlechte Karten gegen den Frosch


----------



## Giom (5. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wer an dem Abend schneller ist  Ich glaube da hast du schlechte Karten gegen den Frosch



stimmt......


----------



## Red Devil (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Spooky,

ich trage uns auch mal zur Weihnachtsfeier ein, wir kommen aber vielleicht etwas später da wir an dem Tag auch noch auf einer Taufe sind.

Daher können wir leider auch nicht an der Vorweihnachtsfeierngeländeradtour teilnehmen. 

Bis die Tage Boris


----------



## Spooky (9. Dezember 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

hier noch die versprochenen Infos zu der Vor-WeiFei-Tour am 17.12..

Das Wichtigste vorweg, wir fahren im Siebengebirge und wir werden, eine entsprechend hohe Teilnehmerzahl vorrausgesetzt in zwei Gruppen starten. Dirk @ Holzlarer wird seine berühmt berüchtigte Schnuppertour für Einsteiger guiden. So sah das im Sommer aus: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3052484&postcount=417 Das war eine der witzigsten Touren des zu Ende gehenden Jahres.  

Der Rest fährt mit mir teils auf den Spuren des Rheinsteigs in Richtung Auge Gottes, Erpeler Ley.

Weitere Details zu den Touren findet ihr nun auch in der Auschreibung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3749

Wer wo mitfährt, mitfahren möchte, wird locker vor Ort entschieden. Also es ist für jeden was dabei - eintragen marsch, marsch  

Noch eine Bitte bezgl. der WeiFei. Sollte ihr in Begleitung kommen, und diese Begleitung (noch) nicht im IBC angemeldet sein postet das bitte hier.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (9. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wer wo mitfährt, mitfahren möchte, wird locker vor Ort entschieden.



ich weiß schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (10. Dezember 2006)

Ergänzung zur Weihnachtsfeier: der Grieche heisst "Ikarus" - leuchtet schön bunt im Dunkeln, der Name "Zur Wolfsburg" steht nur noch an der Hauswand (ohne Beleuchtung). 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Waschbaer (10. Dezember 2006)

Tachchen!

Wir wollten nur kurz Bescheid geben, dass wir auch zur Weihnachtsfeier kommen.



Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## hama687 (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mich mal unauffällig in die Runde mit eingeschrieben, mal schauen werde meine neue Kamera mal auf ner Tour Testen, wenn es nicht regnet Freue mich schon auf die Tour grüsse alex


----------



## Giom (12. Dezember 2006)

Vom Bürofenster aus sieht das Wetter ganz schön aus... sind wir trotzdem heute abend mit Merlin nur zu 2 ? Erstaunlich.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Spooky (12. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Vom Bürofenster aus sieht das Wetter ganz schön aus... sind wir trotzdem heute abend mit Merlin nur zu 2 ? Erstaunlich.
> Gruß
> Guillaume


Muß meine Kräfte sparen für Sonntag, ... will dir ja irgendwie folgen können mit deiner neuen Racefeile  

Aber mal schauen, evtl. bin ich heute abend auch dabei


----------



## Giom (12. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Muß meine Kräfte sparen für Sonntag, ... will dir ja irgendwie folgen können mit deiner neuen Racefeile
> 
> Aber mal schauen, evtl. bin ich heute abend auch dabei


 
so gesehen...für heute abend habe ich heute morgen das radon ins auto gepackt... so hab ich 'ne ausrede wenn monsterchen wieder vorne zehen sollte


----------



## Spooky (12. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> so gesehen...für heute abend habe ich heute morgen das radon ins auto gepackt... so hab ich 'ne ausrede wenn monsterchen wieder vorne zehen sollte


Ja, ich sehe gerade das Thomas sich eingetragen hat ... Supi   Dann kann ich ja heute abend doch zuhause im Warmen bleiben .. Für die Teampunkte ist dann ja gesorgt


----------



## maximgold (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen. Bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe. Also bitte nicht warten.

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## monsterchen (12. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ja, ich sehe gerade das Thomas sich eingetragen hat ... Supi   Dann kann ich ja heute abend doch zuhause im Warmen bleiben .. Für die Teampunkte ist dann ja gesorgt



Ne ne ne Marco, du kommst gefälligst mit Punkte sammeln.   

Ich wollte dir außerdem noch ein paar Streckenvorschläge für Sonntag machen, hab da was erkundet. 

Dann bis gleich

Thomas


----------



## monsterchen (12. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> so gesehen...für heute abend habe ich heute morgen das radon ins auto gepackt... so hab ich 'ne ausrede wenn monsterchen wieder vorne zehen sollte



Und ich dachte ich würde heute endlich mal das neue Geschoß sehen. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (12. Dezember 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Ne ne ne Marco, du kommst gefälligst mit Punkte sammeln.
> 
> Ich wollte dir außerdem noch ein paar Streckenvorschläge für Sonntag machen, hab da was erkundet.
> 
> ...


HeHe, hatte eh vor zu kommen  

Die kleine Zusatzmotivation scheint jedoch gewirkt zu haben, war doch heute fast das komplette Team fleisig  

Sagst du noch Bescheid wegen Donnerstag ?!


----------



## Giom (12. Dezember 2006)

Hey Thomas & Thomas,
mein tacho war defekt, wie lange waren wir heute unterwegs?
 ja Thomas (@monsterchen)... klar, ich ziehe 3 minuten fahrtzeit am ölberg ab
Wieviel km und Höhenmeter waren das auch?
Gruß
guillaume
PS: wir hatten heute ein paar neue Mitfahrer dabei, ich hoffe wr sehen euch wieder; heute war ich bei der tour nicht der leichteste


----------



## maximgold (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin gerne wieder dabei. Dann mit vollem Akku. Gestern bin ich gerade noch auf der letzten Reserve heimgekommen.

Seit gestern habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich eine Edison brauche...

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## windsurfenXXL (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Marco und Nachbar,

cool, dass ihr eine eigene Weihnachtsfeier auf die Beine stellt...wäre gern dabei gewesen, aber wir sind leider an dem Abend schon auf einer anderen Weihnachtsfeier eingeladen...ist das ein Stress am Jahresende!

Hoffe aber, dass ich bei der Tour dabeisein kann!

Grüßle
[email protected]


----------



## Spooky (16. Dezember 2006)

Sodele, bin gerade zurück von der letzten Explorer-Tour für morgen und habe sogar noch einen neuen Trail entdeckt  Der wird natürlich direkt mit eingebaut. 

Die Mitfahrer/innen der längeren Tour sollten sich im Übrigen darauf einstellen, da wir vermutlich etwas länger als die Anfangs genannten 3-4 Stunden unterwegs sein werden. Aber keine Angst, ich glaube wir brauchen kein Licht  

@Giom:
Bringst du morgen dein GPS mit ???


Bis morgen  
Marco


----------



## Giom (16. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> habe sogar noch einen neuen Trail entdeckt  Der wird natürlich direkt mit eingebaut.



runter oder hoch?


----------



## Spooky (16. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> runter oder hoch?


Diesen einen fahren wir runter ... Habe aber extra für dich auch Trails bergauf im Programm


----------



## Giom (16. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Krampe (16. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (16. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal unauffällig in die Runde mit eingeschrieben, mal schauen werde meine neue Kamera mal auf ner Tour Testen, wenn es nicht regnet Freue mich schon auf die Tour grüsse alex


Und vor allen Dingen wieder ziemlich unauffällig ausgetragen


----------



## Giom (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Marco,
GPS ist schon in der biketasche eingepackt. Wenn wir länger als die 3-4 Stunden unterwegs sind, kein Problem, solange ich es schaffe nach der tour nach troisdorf zum duschen zu fahren und rechtzeitig im restaurant zu sein bevor der frosch alles aufisst
gruss
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (16. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> GPS ist schon in der biketasche eingepackt. Wenn wir länger als die 3-4 Stunden unterwegs sind, kein Problem, solange ich es schaffe nach der tour nach troisdorf zum duschen zu fahren und rechtzeitig im restaurant zu sein bevor der frosch alles aufisst
> gruss
> guillaume


Hey super, dann können wir morgen beide Touren aufnehmen. Ich verstecke meins einfach in dem Rucksack von Iris  Und mach dir wegen der Dusche keine Sorgen, zur Not pack ich den Kärcher aus


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr Winterfahrer des Siebengebirges,

wünsche Euch für Sonntag eine angenehme Tour. Bin schon ETWAS neidig  

Könntet ihr mir einen gefallen tun: Laßt den kleinen - ihr wißt schon wen ich meine - so ab und zu mal den Berg runter gewinnen, vielleicht kommt er so auf den Geschmack, mehr Berab als Bergauf zu trainieren    

Bis morgen Abend. 

Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hey super, dann können wir morgen beide Touren aufnehmen. Ich verstecke meins einfach in dem Rucksack von Iris  Und mach dir wegen der Dusche keine Sorgen, zur Not pack ich den Kärcher aus



Darf ich nicht in den Rucksack von Iris   

Aber keine Sorge, Duschen tu ich mit Euch!!!


----------



## Giom (16. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir einen gefallen tun: Laßt den kleinen - ihr wißt schon wen ich meine - so ab und zu mal den Berg runter gewinnen, vielleicht kommt er so auf den Geschmack, mehr Berab als Bergauf zu trainieren



hop hop, auf die rolle, hast heute noch nix getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (16. Dezember 2006)

Auf der kleinen Tour kann ich auch aufzeichnen, bzw hab da meinen Elektronikmüll auch dabei


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> hop hop, auf die rolle, hast heute noch nix getan



Die Rolle hab ich heute nicht gefunden, werde mal die Tage nach ihr suchen


----------



## Spooky (16. Dezember 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Auf der kleinen Tour kann ich auch aufzeichnen, bzw hab da meinen Elektronikmüll auch dabei


Ah wunderbar, dann kann ich mein Tamagotchi ja doch behalten


----------



## Holzlarer (16. Dezember 2006)

> Ich verstecke meins einfach in dem Rucksack von Iris



gute idee marco, bin nämlich nicht dazu gekommen teile der tour abzufahren, so gibts dann morgen ne "einsteiger-explorer-tour". ist doch auch mal was neues. hat den vorteil, wenn ich den weg nicht mehr kenne oder ein trail versperrt ist kann ich so tun als wenn das ne gewollte aufgabe für die gruppe ist  also kartenmaterial nicht vergessen!! wird bei mir aber so bei 3 bis max 4 std bleiben, falls wir überhaupt zurück finden 

also dann bis morgen 

gruss dirk


----------



## Giom (16. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ah wunderbar, dann kann ich mein Tamagotchi ja doch behalten



wunderbar, dann kann ich den voll schweren teil im auto lassen


----------



## Red Devil (17. Dezember 2006)

Ach nee Siebengebirgler,

wie kann man bei diesem Wetter, (*Sonnenschein* und *blauer Himmel*), nur Fahrrad fahren? 
Das ganze dann auch noch an einem Sonntag im Siebengebirge? 

Da gehe ich doch nun lieber in die Kirche und nehme an der Taufe von klein Lara Sophie teil.





*
S E U F Z E R 

G R O S S E R S E U F Z E R

G A N Z G A N Z G R O S S E R S E U F Z E R*

Na ja, dann bis nachher bei der Weihnachtsfeier

Boris und Steffi und Leon und Titus


----------



## melb (17. Dezember 2006)

hi,

das war eine tolle weihnachtsstour im 7G heute!! mussten ja leider kurz (?) vor schluss abbrechen (schaltaugen). auf jeden fall viele neue wege kennengelernt!!

wie immer perfekt geguided!!

kathrin und marco


----------



## Spooky (17. Dezember 2006)

melb schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> das war eine tolle weihnachtsstour im 7G heute!! mussten ja leider kurz (?) vor schluss abbrechen (schaltaugen). auf jeden fall viele neue wege kennengelernt!!
> 
> ...


Na ja, kurz ist relativ  

Sag mal, war es jetzt das Schaltauge oder doch das Schaltwerk. Ich habe noch ein fast neues XT invers hier rumliegen, das könnte ich dir heute abend mitbringen.


VG
Marco


----------



## Giom (17. Dezember 2006)

das schaltauge ist auf jeden fall dermassen verbogen, das es sowieso gewechselt werden muß. Ich würd's erst ohne schaltwerk zu wechseln probieren.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## melb (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi Marco,

danke für das Angebot, aber wir schauen morgen erstmal in Ruhe obs vielleicht schon mit einem Wechsel des Schaltauges getan ist. Ggfs. komm ich dann nochmal auf dich zu.

Bis gleich,
K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe gerade schonmal die (wenigen) Fotos hochgeladen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15215

Für einen Bericht bleibt jetzt keine Zeit mehr.

   





   

Bis gleich
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Dezember 2006)

Erster!!!!


Ist mal sehr schön gewesen, Euch mal wieder schmerzfrei zu sehen. 
Gelungener Abend 


Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: Darf ich mir wenigstens die Zeit von heute Abend im Winterpokal eintragen?


----------



## Spooky (18. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: Darf ich mir wenigstens die Zeit von heute Abend im Winterpokal eintragen?


Hm, da muß ich wohl dein Untertisch-Ergo übersehen haben, oder


----------



## Bikenstoffel (18. Dezember 2006)

Danke an Holzlarer für das guiden der schönen kurzen Tour  

Die Gruppe war wie immer nett und gut drauf   und die Sonne hatte uns fest im Blick.

Die Weihnachtsfeier war bestimmt spaßig - versuche beim nächsten Treffen dabei zu sein.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Splash (18. Dezember 2006)

Wollte mich an der Stelle für die schöne Tour von Holzlarer gestern bedanken und natürlich auch für den schönen kurzweiligen Abend !


----------



## Spooky (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

zu der Tour gestern fehlt noch entsprechende Bericht, bitte schön, ...

Mit mir auf die große Runde starteten gestern:


Melb @ Kathrin
Goodnight @ Jessi
Bolt @ Marco
Giom @ Guillaume
Monsterchen @ Thomas
tobi.ass @ Tobias
windsurfenXXL @ Markus
asphaltjunkie @ Wolfgang
dom2111 @ Dominique

Bei schönstem Wetter und Sonnenschein ging es erst einmal an der Hirschburg vorbei in Richtung Wolkenburg und von dort aus trailig hinunter ins R-Tal.

Einen kurzen Uphill später folgte die immer wieder feine Serpentinen-Abfahrt am K-Berg die uns im A-tal wieder ausspuckte. 

Bei der anschließenden Auffahrt durchs T-tal war bei Kathrin irgendwie die Luft raus  . Der Verursacher war schnell gefunden, die Panne schnell behoben so das es schnurstracks weiter Richtung S-tal gehen konnte. Hinunter ins Selbige gelangten wir über eine sehr  feine, von Thomas ausgekundschaftet Abfahrt.  

Nun kam sehr zur Freude von Guillaume die erste trailige AUFFAHRT. Respekt an dieser Stelle für die Uphill-Leistung an der Schlüsselstelle. Von hier aus folgten wir erst einmal dem Rheinsteig der uns über eine steile, felsige Abfahrt in die Nähe des M-tals führen sollte.

Es kam was kommen musste, es ging wieder elend lange bergauf zum Auge Gottes. Dort zwar nicht über den üblichen Trail, aber doch über eine sehr feine, flowige Abfahrt nach B-hausen. Doch damit nicht genug, kurz nach der Ortsdurchfahrt ging es durch das den den meisten unbekannte H-tal hinunter nach Unkel.

Bei der nun folgenden Uphill-Prüfung erlebte ich eine Premiere auf die ich gut hätte verzichten können. Zwei meiner Mitfahrer entschlossen sich kurzerhand lieber mit Jessi weiterzufahren und dafür auf der Erpeler Ley noch ein Kaffekränzchen abzuhalten.  

Aber so hatte Guillaume wenigstens seinen Spaß, er durfte die Rampe hoch zum Stux zweimal fahren.  

Auf der Suche nach den verlorenen Schäfchen durchkämmte ich noch etwas das Hinterland. Nach kurzer Diskussion und der Erkenntniss, das ja mit Jessi jemand dabei war der sich in der Gegend vermutlich besser auskennt als ich, radelten wir weiter in Richtung Erpeler Ley. 

Auf dem Weg dorthin kam er dann endlich - der erlösende Anruf der Ausreißer. 'Ja, wir sitzen jetzt hier und haben gerade Kaffee und Kakao bestellt'   

Weiter gings, allerdings leider ohne Kathrin und Marco. Nach dem Plattfuß zu Beginn der Tour streikte nun Kathrins Schaltwerk/auge. Da blöderweise niemand Ersatz dabei hatte (warum eigentlich nicht  ) war für die beiden an dieser Stelle der Tour Schluß. Die Tatsache, das die beiden wohlbehalten bei der Weihnachtsfeier waren, zeigt das sie den Rückweg auch ganz ohne Guide gemeistert haben.  

Was die Kaffetrinker verpasst haben, war die feine Abfahrt runter nach Erpel und die lockere Auffahrt über die Fahrstraße hoch auf die Ley.

Wieder vereint gelangten wir über den nächsten feinen Trail ins K-tal. Einige HM später entschloß sich Jessi die Heimreise anzutreten - ich tippe mal auf zu hohen Kaffeekonsum.  

Da es schon langsam dunkel wurde entschlossen wir uns die geplante Schleife durch das L-Tal auszulassen und lieber über den direkten Weg (Stellweg, Löwenburger Hof, Milchhäuschen und Nachtigallental) die Heimreise anzutreten.

Herzlichen Dank an alle Mitbikerinnen und Mitbiker. War ne feine Runde mit euch.  Besonderen Respekt gebührt Wolfgang der zum Ende hin gut zu kämpfen hatte aber doch die komplette Tour mitgefahren ist.  

Wie gestern abend schon besprochen, diese Runde wird im Frühjahr/Sommer garantiert wiederholt - dann aber komplett.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (18. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wie gestern abend schon besprochen, diese Runde wird im Frühjahr/Sommer garantiert wiederholt - dann aber komplett.



Na dann bin ich im Sommer wieder dabei, und Jessi kriegt das kaffee von mir bezahlt wenn sie wieder incognito verschwindet und ich darf wieder die Rampe  zwei mal fahren


----------



## Cheetah (18. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> ....
> Zwei meiner Mitfahrer entschlossen sich kurzerhand lieber mit Jessi weiterzufahren und dafür auf der Erpeler Ley noch ein Kaffekränzchen abzuhalten.
> 
> ....
> ...



Ich frage mich: "*War ich wirklich mit der richtigen Gruppe unterwegs?*"


----------



## tobi.ass (18. Dezember 2006)

Einer der "Kaffeetrinker"  bedankt sich an dieser Stelle auch nochmal für die Tour bei Spooky . Toll geguidet und schöne Ecke, die ich so bisher als Biker noch nicht kannte. Auch wenn ich zum Schluss die kleineren Kettenblätter bevorzugt habe  und ohne Mudpad mir an dem Tag die volle Fangopackung rundum abgeholt habe dankbar für die Kaffeepause   weil Pause war will ich im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabeisein! Vielleicht dann ein lockereres Tempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (18. Dezember 2006)

ich hätte öfter nachschauen sollen, wie monsterchen berg hoch guckt


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> ich hätte öfter nachschauen sollen, wie monsterchen berg hoch guckt



Das hast Du aber noch einmal Glück gehabt, normalerweise überlebt der, der vor ihm fährt, solche Sachen nicht!  

@monsterchen: Kannst Du demnächst so hinter mir fahren, wenn Giom vor mir ist


----------



## Giom (19. Dezember 2006)

Berg ab will ich euch beide aber nicht hinter mir haben


----------



## Goodnight (19. Dezember 2006)

So, dann will sich die Kaffeetante auch mal zu Wort melden:

Danke für die feine Runde, hat wie immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht und bei der kleinen wohlverdienten Pause kamen dann auch wir herzhaft zum Lachen.

Ein toller Tag, der mit der gemütlichen Weihnachtsfeier den gebührenden Abschluss gefunden hat. 

Grüße Jessi


----------



## monsterchen (19. Dezember 2006)

Jo, hat Marco mal wieder super zusammengestellt, die Tour war klasse bin froh, daß ich trotz leicht angeschlagener Gesundheit mitgekommen bin. 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich meinen Dank besonders an Giom richten, der sich stark zurückgehalten hat, so daß ich mit meiner schlechten Verfassung gut mit kam. 

@grüner Frosch: um dieses Gesicht zu sehen müßt ihr aber erst einmal an mir vorbei fahren. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (19. Dezember 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> @grüner Frosch: um dieses Gesicht zu sehen müßt ihr aber erst einmal an mir vorbei fahren.


 
@ grüner Frosh: das geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melb (19. Dezember 2006)

hi,

kleiner schadensbericht vom sonntag:

bei kathrin war sowohl das schaltauge als auch das schaltwerk im eimer. wurde beim rad-discounter unseres vertrauens  bereits gefixt.

bei mir war nur das schaltwerk verbogen, sollte jetzt wieder gehen. ist jmd. experte im schlag-aus-bremsscheibe-holen??

naja, spaß hats allemal gemacht und der abend sowieso.

grüße

marco und kathrin


----------



## tobi.ass (19. Dezember 2006)

Wenn das ne Hayes Bremse ist hab ich hier noch ne 160er Scheibe liegen. Für nen 10er kannste Dir das Schlag-raus-kloppen sparen.


----------



## melb (19. Dezember 2006)

hi tobi.ass,

danke, das angebot nehme ich gerne an!!! eilt aber nicht. mitte januar können wir ja die übergabe organisieren.

marco


----------



## tobi.ass (19. Dezember 2006)

Ist gebongt. Teil liegt hier, meld Dich einfach, gern auch an [email protected]


----------



## windsurfenXXL (19. Dezember 2006)

Joh,

auch ich möchte mich in die Liste der zu dankenden bei Spooky und Monsterchen einreihen...einfach nur goil die Runde am Sonntag...vielleicht ein Tick zu hart für mich Weichei!

...Daraufhin mußte ich erstmal wieder eine Regenerationstour heute fahren!


----------



## Spooky (20. Dezember 2006)

Na, dann nochmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Blumen, weiß schon gar nicht mehr wohin damit 

Wie siehts eigentlich 'zwischen den Jahren' mit einer gemeinsamen Tour aus. Vielleicht nochmal was größeres, tagesfüllendes? 

Ja, Ja ich weiß habe letztes Mal noch gesagt das die Tour die letzte Längere für dieses Jahr sein sollte ... Aber was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Marco,
ich fahre voraussichtlich am 26. von Paris zurück und hab in bis sylvester frei, also ich wäre dabei, egal ob Du eine Tour ausschreibst oder wenn Du einen Mitfahrer suchst um neue Strecken auszuprobieren als Vorbereitung künftiger Touren!
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## windsurfenXXL (20. Dezember 2006)

Moin Marco, 
ich muß mich doch jetzt für den Rest des Jahres von dieser Tour erholen...
...nee quatsch. Wir (also meine Frau und ich) fahren doch zu meinen Schwiegereltern nach Stuttgart...nehme aber mein Rädle mit...

...d.h. binn erst wieder am 31.12.2006 hier im Lande, ab dann also sollte es kein Problem darstellen!

Cheers


----------



## Bikenstoffel (20. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich 'zwischen den Jahren' mit einer gemeinsamen Tour aus. Vielleicht nochmal was größeres, tagesfüllendes?
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Hallo Marco,

ich habe zwischen den Feiertagen auch frei und würde gerne mitfahren. Nur wenn Ihr Rampen ohne Ende oder 2000 hm  fahren möchtet, werde ich wohl eher als Bremse dienen, weil so fit bin ich (noch) nicht  .

Viele Grüße  nach Königswinter
Christoph


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> @ grüner Frosh: das geht



Bist Du Dir da sicher???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (22. Dezember 2006)

*Hey Waschbaer *... ... ...  

Gruß Boris


----------



## Waschbaer (22. Dezember 2006)




----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Dezember 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> *Hey Waschbaer *... ... ...
> 
> Gruß Boris



?????????????????????????????????? bin ein bisgen blond?????????????


----------



## Spooky (22. Dezember 2006)

Na da scheint sich die Bike-Abstinenz der letzten Wochen ja bezahlt gemacht zu haben.   

 Glückwunsch


----------



## Waschbaer (23. Dezember 2006)

Ja, vielen Dank! Die bikefreiezeit hat sich gelohnt! Jetzt bin ich auch ein Dipl.-Bruder.  


Euch allen frohe Weihnachten  

Jürgen


----------



## Red Devil (23. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ?????????????????????????????????? bin ein bisgen blond?????????????



   

Nee, nee Boris,

Jürgen hatte halt die letzten Wochen mehr seine geistigen Fähigkeiten als die Biketechnischen trainiert und meinte nun doch wieder mit dem biken zu beginnen. 

Deswegen  

Gruß Boris


----------



## Holzlarer (24. Dezember 2006)

hallo , nur mal so falls morgen einer zeit hat:  so schööön wars heute im 7GB und genauso solls morgen auch werden. ist das nicht ungerecht, da wartet man das ganze jahr auf solche wetterstimmungen und dann ausgerechnet an weihnachten......   aber war echt ein wetterphänomen heute, am loewenburgerhof dicker rauhreif minustemperaturen und 50 hm weiter kann man ohne jacke in der sonne sitzen. also falls einer morgen zeit hat unbedingt ins 7GB fahren. hatte heut leider auch nur ne std zeit(eigentlich auch die nicht) und konnte deshalb auch keine bessere kamera mitnehmen oder bessere einstellungen machen, hoffe die stimmung kommt aber etwas rüber. 


















wünsche dann allen weiterhin tolle weihnachten  (beineide die, die morgen touren können)

gruss dirk


----------



## blitzfitz (24. Dezember 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:


>



Traumhaft!  

Frohe Weihnachten wünschen ich allen!

Ralf


----------



## zorro3242 (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 
bei den Bildern bereue ich doch, heute nur auf dem Ergo gefahren zu sein. Oberhalb von 400 hm scheint ja tolles Wetter gewesen zu sein. Vielleicht klappt's morgen mal für  eine Stunde.

Gruß und frohe Festtage
wünscht Zorro3242


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (25. Dezember 2006)

Klasse Fotos, Dirk  

Und ich Depp hab noch überlegt, ob es sich lohnen würde mal hoch auf Löwen- oder Ölberg zu fahren 


Viele Grüße und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest an Alle  
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (25. Dezember 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:


>




UFF

Ich wollte ja heute fahren.....wenn ich allerdings hinaus schaue liegen die Wolken heute ein paar Meter höher....so ein Mist.


----------



## Waschbaer (25. Dezember 2006)

Hi Dirk!

Dann wären wir uns ja fast über den Weg gelaufen. Jessi & ich waren gestern auch oben:





Die "Inseln" dürften St. Katharienen sein.



Frohe Weihnachten 


Jürgen


----------



## Giom (25. Dezember 2006)

Klasse Fotos !morgen verlasse ich Paris für das Siebengebirge!!!grussguillaume


----------



## Handlampe (25. Dezember 2006)

Ihr elenden Betrüger.
Ihr habt doch Alle super Bildbearbeitungsprogramme:

So sieht halt das Foto nach der Manipulation aus:












.....



.....




.....







und so schaut die ganze Sache unbearbeitet aus:










....wir waren da, wir haben es live erlebt.....leider einen Tag zu spät


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Dezember 2006)

Einfach nur der Wahnsinn, was für Bilder!

Hatten leider heut nicht das glück 

Frohe Weihnachten noch an alle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (25. Dezember 2006)

Was für eine Entlohnung nach dem Uphill  
Super Aussicht, perfekte Bilder.


----------



## Holzlarer (26. Dezember 2006)

Da haben Jürgen, Jessi und ich wohl echt nen glückstag erwischt. @all danke für die anmerkungen.

@handlampe @Daywalker    das ist ja echt schade. war ich wohl etwas voreilig, als ich meinte das wetter bleibt so. aber falls es tröstet, hab gestern die ganze family den oelberg hochgeschleppt und dann standen sie da, mit ferngläsern bewaffnet bei 10 mtr fernsicht    meine auch 3 gestalten auf mtb´s gesehen zu haben, die durch den  nebel geisterten. war so um 15 uhr. aber, und das meine ich jetzt nicht ironisch, die vom nebel vereiste landschaft hatte auch ne tolle stimmung. kommt auf dem foto vom uwe gut rüber. und respekt 4:25 bei den temperaturen    falls einer zeit oder lust hat, will morgen so um 12 uhr für 3std ne gemütliche runde drehen.

gruss dirk


----------



## Fungrisu (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
erst mal an alle Frohe Weihnachten!!!

So jetzt müssen die Pfunde wieder weg und deshalb würde ich morgen 27.12 so gegen 17.30 Uhr gerne eine lockere Runde durch das Siebengebirge drehen.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## hama687 (28. Dezember 2006)

so leute ich brauch mal bitte eure hilfe, von königswinter aus ist bestimmt ein guter stratpunkt für ne erkundunstour im siebengebierge nun die frage an euch... was muss ich gesehn haben wo muss ich hin?!? ölberg sagt mir was das wars^^ Ich bräuchte bitte ein paar ernste tipps für ne tour wie ich am besten fahre und wo es vllt ein paar schöne trails gibt


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2006)

@hama687
wann willste denn fahren? Morgen? Wenn wir uns auf ne zivile Startzeit einigen könnten, würde ich dir ne Runde zeigen.

Ansonsten wäre natürlich die derzeit regelmäßige bikekiller-Tour ganz gut geeignet, um einen großen Teil des Geländes kennenzulernen. Um alle Trails und Wege zu erkunden dauert es aber schon "a bissi" länger...


----------



## hama687 (28. Dezember 2006)

ne eigentlich am samstag hatte die hoffnung das ihr vllt mir so ein paar tipps geben könttet, weil ich bin zur zeit echt unfit und will ne richtig chillige runde mit fotos usw machen deshalb ist da begleitung eher sinnlos^^


----------



## Spooky (28. Dezember 2006)

'Echt unfit' und 'Siebengebirge' das passt nicht wirklich gut zusammen. Um richtig Spaß zu haben solltest du schon einigermaßen fit sein. Ansonsten auch meine Empfehlung - schließe dich mal einer unserer Touren an. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Splash (28. Dezember 2006)

Trailtipps könnte von daher hier problematisch sein, da ja im Siebengebirge keine Wege unter 2,5m Breite befahren werden dürfen. Schon aus dem Grunde ist es problematisch so was öffentlich zu posten ...


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Trailtipps könnte von daher hier problematisch sein, da ja im Siebengebirge keine Wege unter 2,5m Breite befahren werden dürfen. Schon aus dem Grunde ist es problematisch so was öffentlich zu posten ...



aus dem Grund ist das ja auch nicht passiert...


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> ne eigentlich am samstag hatte die hoffnung das ihr vllt mir so ein paar tipps geben könttet, weil ich bin zur zeit echt unfit und will ne richtig chillige runde mit fotos usw machen deshalb ist da begleitung eher sinnlos^^



Hallo Alex,

ich denke auch,eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bei der bikekillertour oder ähnlich, ist für den Anfang und als Grundlagenorientierung absolut richtig,später kannst du dann alleine auf Erkundungstour gehen ( bzw. fahren ),außerdem kannst du bei dem langsamen Tempo jede Menge WP-Punkte sammeln 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
wann gehts im neuen Jahr wieder los. Habe die erste Woche Urlaub und werde um die Mittertagszeit im 7gebirge unterwegs sein.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr Bergradfahrer,

wünsche der 7Gebirgsabteilung einen guten Rutsch und vor allem Gesundheit für 2007.

Man sieht sich bald 

Boris


----------



## zorro3242 (31. Dezember 2006)

Ja , von mir auch. Happy Trail in 2007. 
Danke auch an die Truppe um Hai Bike von gestern. Hat Spaß gemacht. Werde mich demnächst mit einem Tourangebot für das südliche Siebengebirge revanchieren.

Guten Rutsch

Zorro3242


----------



## Spooky (1. Januar 2007)

Wünsche allen ein Frohes und vor allen Dingen gesundes Neues Jahr !!!

@Tobias:
Ich für meinen Teil mache jetzt erst mal zwei Wochen Pause. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ab morgen erst mal wieder Arbeit angesagt ist. 

@Frosch:
Willkommen zurück bei den Lebenden  Ich räume dann schon mal die Steine am Eselsweg beiseite, dann können wir demnächst ja den NR wiederholen  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Fungrisu (1. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Bergradfahrer,
> 
> wünsche der 7Gebirgsabteilung einen guten Rutsch und vor allem Gesundheit für 2007.
> 
> ...



Hi Boris,
wann können wir denn mit dir wieder auf dem MTB rechnen?

Wünsche allen SG lern ein frohes neues Jahr und eine sturzfreie Saison!

Bis bald
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Red Devil (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsport, 

auch vom südlichen Ende des Siebengebirge an alle ein
*Frohes neues Jahr*

Gruß von den Jr. Zwerjen Leon und Titus 
und den großen Zwerjen Steffi und Boris


----------



## Spooky (9. Januar 2007)

Ey, schwer ruhig geworden hier ... was ist denn los ist doch Frühling  

Hier mal ein etwas anderer Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3926

Mal schauen, ob sich ein paar Mitläufer finden  


Bis dahin
Marco


----------



## Splash (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist heute im Bereich Auge Gottes / Asberg aufgefallen, dass dort an mehreren Stellen kleinere Baumstämme gebündelt quer über breite Wege liegen. Hatte leider keinen Fotoknips dabei, um das mal zu fotografieren. Weiss da jemand näheres, was das soll oder ob nur jemand n falschen Clowwn gefrühstückt hat?


----------



## Giom (10. Januar 2007)

Hört sich fast nach etwas für Reiter bzw. um mit den Pferden rüberzuspringen. Da würde man sich allerdings Wege mit weichem Boden aussuchen.

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. Januar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ey, schwer ruhig geworden hier ... was ist denn los ist doch Frühling
> 
> Hier mal ein etwas anderer Termin:
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

ich laufe ja auch, aber ich laufe halt von Oberkassel dann meist die kleine Brückenrunde und hoffentlich ab Februar dann die große...kannst gern mitkommen?!?
@Thomas: kannst ja gern nebenher WALKEN, Tempo ist langsam


----------



## Spooky (10. Januar 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> ich laufe ja auch, aber ich laufe halt von Oberkassel dann meist die *kleine Brückenrunde* und hoffentlich ab Februar dann die große...kannst gern mitkommen?!?
> @Thomas: kannst ja gern nebenher WALKEN, Tempo ist langsam



Südbrücke hin Kennedy zurück oder wie ???

@Thomas: Aber bitte OHNE Stöcke


----------



## monsterchen (10. Januar 2007)

@M&M

Nur mit Stöcken und nur mit Rebecca auf´m Rücken......

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## windsurfenXXL (12. Januar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Südbrücke hin Kennedy zurück oder wie ???
> 
> @Thomas: Aber bitte OHNE Stöcke



Also von uns (Nachbar und Moi) an den Rhein runter (300m) dann zur Südbrücke (2,5km) dann auf die andere Rheinseite bis zur Kennedybrücke (=8km) und dann drüber und zurück sind dann 14,5km...oder meinetwegen mehr oder weniger!

@Thomas: Kriegst du das hin?...dafür darfst du dier auch doppelt Punkte aufschreiben, wegen Zusatzgewicht!!!

Fährt noch jemand am Samstag mit bei Udo1? ...der fährt echt schönen Touren da in Siegburg Lohmar und Umgebung?
...ich bin dabei...hoffentlich!


----------



## Spooky (12. Januar 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Also von uns (Nachbar und Moi) an den Rhein runter (300m) dann zur Südbrücke (2,5km) dann auf die andere Rheinseite bis zur Kennedybrücke (=8km) und dann drüber und zurück sind dann 14,5km...oder meinetwegen mehr oder weniger!


Sorry, wollte nur ne Stunde laufen und dann 14,5km  2fast4me 

Werde die Strecke erst mal alleine laufen, mal schauen wie lange ich dafür brauche, ...


VG 
Marco


----------



## windsurfenXXL (12. Januar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Sorry, wollte nur ne Stunde laufen und dann 14,5km  2fast4me
> 
> Werde die Strecke erst mal alleine laufen, mal schauen wie lange ich dafür brauche, ...
> 
> ...



HI Marco,

wir können auch gern nur von uns aus bis zur Kennedybrücke laufen, also auf dieser Rheinseite bleiben. Mir ists egal, laufe alles mit...

Sag dann mal bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (12. Januar 2007)

@Windsurfer:
ok, überredet  Vorschlag: Di, 19:00 Uhr Ramersdorf an der Rohmühle, da kann ich ganz gut parken.

@all:
Den ursprünglichen Termin habe ich erst mal gecancelt, wenn sich noch jemand anschließen möchte kann er/sie sich ja hier melden.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Januar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Windsurfer:
> ok, überredet  Vorschlag: Di, 19:00 Uhr Ramersdorf an der Rohmühle, da kann ich ganz gut parken.
> 
> @all:
> ...



Geht nicht, muß leider Ski-fahren


----------



## Giom (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Marco,
wie lange machst du denn Pause? ich meine... wie lange herrscht nur noch dein geist über den Siebengebirge?
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Spooky (12. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Geht nicht, muß leider Ski-fahren


Wie lange seit ihr eigentlich unterwegs?



Giom schrieb:


> wie lange machst du denn Pause? ich meine... wie lange herrscht nur noch dein geist über den Siebengebirge?


Werde am Sonntag mal wieder biken gehen, zwei Wochen sind lang genug. Nur hab ich momentan absolut keinen Bock aufs Sumpfgebirge. Von daher sind die nächsten paar Wochen erstmal Kofo, Drachenfelser Ländchen und schöne asphaltierte Radwege am Rhein entlang angesagt.  So ganz OHNE hm, Matsch und Schlamm


----------



## windsurfenXXL (13. Januar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Windsurfer:
> ok, überredet  Vorschlag: Di, 19:00 Uhr Ramersdorf an der Rohmühle, da kann ich ganz gut parken.
> 
> @all:
> ...



Nun gut, dann am Dienstag 19:00h (meinetwegen auch früher...egal)

@Boris: Skifahren kann ja jeder?
@Nachbar: Wat is?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (16. Januar 2007)

So Meister Marco,

die verdammte Garmin-Uhr hat in der Tat nix aufgezeichnet => doof, oder doofer Benutzer...egal ich laufe die Strecke dann nochmal und reiche dir die Daten nach.

Ansonsten das Proggi für die Auswertung nennt sich SportTracking und kosch nix und dfür ist genial!...nun gut finde ich!

Hat Spaß gemacht auch mal zu joggen!


----------



## Spooky (16. Januar 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> So Meister Marco,
> 
> die verdammte Garmin-Uhr hat in der Tat nix aufgezeichnet => doof, oder doofer Benutzer...egal ich laufe die Strecke dann nochmal und reiche dir die Daten nach.


Aber bitte heute abend noch, oder  


> Ansonsten das Proggi für die Auswertung nennt sich SportTracking und kosch nix und dfür ist genial!...nun gut finde ich!
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht auch mal zu joggen!


Ja, hat Spaß gemacht mal nicht alleine laufen zu müssen. Können wir auf jeden Fall gerne nochmal wiederholen  


Grüße und bis Freitag  
Marco


----------



## windsurfenXXL (18. Januar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Aber bitte heute abend noch, oder
> 
> Ja, hat Spaß gemacht mal nicht alleine laufen zu müssen. Können wir auf jeden Fall gerne nochmal wiederholen
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

bin heute mal im Sturm/Orkan gelaufen. Hat den Nachteil, dass man den haben Weg am Rhein ein wenig Gegenwind hatte, dafür aber zurück war's entspannt. 
Ich habe zwar die Strecke aufgezeichnet, durfte aber nicht über die Kennedybrücke laufen (da standen 3 grüne Männchen und kraulten sich...naja...), somit mußt du doch noch etwas warten...kommt aber!

BTW: Wenn ich am Freitag kommen soll, dann wird es etwas später, da bis 17:30h Schulung und dann noch einkaufen (weil Samstag BOOT2007)
=> muß dann aber wissen wo ihr hin wollt!

Cheers


----------



## Spooky (18. Januar 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> BTW: Wenn ich am Freitag kommen soll, dann wird es etwas später, da bis 17:30h Schulung und dann noch einkaufen (weil Samstag BOOT2007)
> => muß dann aber wissen wo ihr hin wollt!


*Sie haben Post*


----------



## monsterchen (18. Januar 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> bin heute mal im Sturm/Orkan gelaufen. Hat den Nachteil, dass man den haben Weg am Rhein ein wenig Gegenwind hatte, dafür aber zurück war's entspannt.
> Ich habe zwar die Strecke aufgezeichnet, durfte aber nicht über die Kennedybrücke laufen (da standen 3 grüne Männchen und kraulten sich...naja...), somit mußt du doch noch etwas warten...kommt aber!
> ...



@ Markus

Wie du hast dir beidem super Windchen nicht dein Surfbrett geschnappt  und bist den Rhein mal eben bis Köln gekachelt, nur um zu gucken ob der Dom noch steht?????????????   TzTzTzTz..............

Gruß

Der Nachbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (19. Januar 2007)

Hey Spooky wolltest du nich mal mit mir ne Runde über den Rodderberg machen? Wann hast du denn mal Zeit meld dich mal Gruß Micha.


----------



## Splash (20. Januar 2007)

War eigentlich nach dem Sturm noch mal wer im Siebengebirge unterwegs? Wie ist die Situation? Gibt es evtl Bereiche, die man meiden sollte? Hat der Sturm evtl irgendwas kaputt/unbefahrbar gemacht?


----------



## Garvin (20. Januar 2007)

Juhu,

Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch in die 7 Berge fahren - habe es mir aber nach der Lektüre von

http://www.siebengebirge.de/

anders überlegt....

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2007)

Bin heute durch die Wahner Heide Richtung KÖLN,


Garvin schrieb:


> Juhu,
> 
> Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch in die 7 Berge fahren - habe es mir aber nach der Lektüre von
> 
> ...


sieht genauso aus wie im Siebengebirge. Die Kettensägen werden noch einig Tage, wenn nicht Wochen benötigen um alle Wege frei zu bekommen.


----------



## Giom (20. Januar 2007)

ich war heute im 7GB, das ging. Auf eine 62km-Tour müsste ich vielleicht 5 mal vom bike absteigen um über Bäume zu klettern, das halte ich noch für mehr als OK. Das einzige was blöd ist, ist dass der Trail der Breiberge auf 2 meter runtergerutscht ist. Das wird bestimmt dauern bis der weg wieder ganz ist.
Gruß
Guillaume
PS: bißchele Matsch gibt es es natürlich


----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ...Das einzige was blöd ist, ist dass der Trail der Breiberge auf 2 meter runtergerutscht ist. Das wird bestimmt dauern bis der weg wieder ganz ist....


...Kicker bauen und drüberhüpfen...


----------



## Splash (21. Januar 2007)

War gestern und heute auch mal ein wenig im südlichen 7Gebirge unterwegs. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt hatte. Auf den breiten Wegen ist schon fast überall geräumt, bzw ein paar Gefahrstellen (Bäume drohen zu kippen) sind auch als solche gekenntzeichnet. Trails sind teilweise auch frei bzw ohne weitere Beeinträchtigung zu befahren. An einigen Stellen ist aber doch noch Arbeit für morgen übrig geblieben...


----------



## tobi.ass (26. Januar 2007)

Hab ne Tour für morgen vormittga eingestellt, ab durch den friscg-gefallenen Schnee. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Derk (26. Januar 2007)

tobi.ass schrieb:


> Hab ne Tour für morgen vormittga eingestellt, ab durch den friscg-gefallenen Schnee. Wer ist dabei?


 
Der Schnee wohl nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (28. Januar 2007)

Der ist weg, allerdings ist am Grenzbach wohl doch noch n bisserl Arbeit vom letzten Windchen geblieben ...


----------



## tobi.ass (28. Januar 2007)

Schnee lag am Samstag noch gut und war sogar schön griffig.  Die Wege waren dadurch auch nicht so matschig wie heut und oben auf dem Ölberg und der Löwenburg lag noch gut. Wenigstens einmal was weißes diesen Winter gesehen   Haben zu dritte ne lockere Runde über alle 7 großen Berge und n bisserl vom Kleinviech gemacht, schwierig war es den Bunkerweg auf gefrohrenem Boden hoch zum Milchhäuschen zu fahren/klettern. Baumbruch liegt aktuelle noch unterhalb von schattigen Ölbergweg, besonders auf dem Wasserfall, Bunkerweg und ein großer am Nonnenstromberg ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. Januar 2007)

tobi.ass schrieb:


> Schnee lag am Samstag noch gut und war sogar schön griffig.  Die Wege waren dadurch auch nicht so matschig wie heut und oben auf dem Ölberg und der Löwenburg lag noch gut. Wenigstens einmal was weißes diesen Winter gesehen   Haben zu dritte ne lockere Runde über alle 7 großen Berge und n bisserl vom Kleinviech gemacht, schwierig war es den Bunkerweg auf gefrohrenem Boden hoch zum Milchhäuschen zu fahren/klettern. Baumbruch liegt aktuelle noch unterhalb von schattigen Ölbergweg, besonders auf dem Wasserfall, Bunkerweg und ein großer am Nonnenstromberg ...




Hallo Tobias,

ich fand es war eine super schöne Tour mit einigen Schneeanteilen,danke fürs guiding und den netten Smaltalk zwischendurch  wenn man sich nicht gerade den Hang rauf ackern mußte .Schönen Gruß noch an Tom @Merlin.

Bernhard II


----------



## Spooky (3. Februar 2007)

Hi,

irgendwer  Lust morgen früh, so gegen 10:00 Uhr ne lockere Runde mitzulaufen  ?

Es geht von Köwi am Rhein entlang bis Grafenwerth, eine Runde um die Insel und wieder zurück, es werden so knappe 15km.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (4. Februar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> irgendwer  Lust morgen früh, so gegen 10:00 Uhr ne lockere Runde mitzulaufen  ?
> 
> ...



Schade Marco,

leider hab ich deinen Eintrag zu spät gelesen 

Gruß Boris


----------



## windsurfenXXL (4. Februar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> irgendwer  Lust morgen früh, so gegen 10:00 Uhr ne lockere Runde mitzulaufen  ?
> 
> ...



Tja, wirklich schade, denn ich bin gelaufen (mit dem T-Mobile Team durchs 7GB, dafür aber 2,2Std), wäre aber auch mit dir gelaufen...aber können wir gerne die Tage wieder machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (4. Februar 2007)

Ok, dann lasst uns das doch einfach auf nächste Woche verschieben. Ich trag später noch einen Termin dazu ein.


Schönen Sonntag noch
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (7. Februar 2007)

Na endlich mal Schnee im Siebengebirge............





Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (7. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Na endlich mal Schnee im Siebengebirge............


Na endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen vom Monster  
Dachte schon du hättest das biken aufgegeben und würdest nur noch zu den     Veranstaltungen kommen. 

Ne, im Ernst wieder fit ?


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (7. Februar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Na endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen vom Monster
> Dachte schon du hättest das biken aufgegeben und würdest nur noch zu den     Veranstaltungen kommen.
> 
> Ne, im Ernst wieder fit ?
> ...



Hi Marco!

Vor zwei Wochen hab ich mir den:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: -Virus eingefangen.
Als es wieder ging ne Tour gemacht und danach ne nette Erkältung bekommen   . Kopf ist immer noch dicht, aber kleine Touren gehen schon wieder.  

Wie siehts am WE mit ner kleinen Tour aus???

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (7. Februar 2007)

Na wenn ihr am WE 'ne kleine tour im 7GB macht, dann sieht man sich vielleicht... Monsterchen weiß schon auf welcher Seite der Löwenburg ihr mich findet... im Matsch!
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hi Marco!
> 
> Vor zwei Wochen hab ich mir den:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: -Virus eingefangen.
> Als es wieder ging ne Tour gemacht und danach ne nette Erkältung bekommen   . Kopf ist immer noch dicht, aber kleine Touren gehen schon wieder.
> ...



Hi Thomas,

einmal die Seuche gehabt, kommt anschließend auch noch die 2te dazu :kotz:    

Ist ja zum Glück nicht das schönste Wetter 

Muß mich auch noch etwas schonen, hoffe aber bald mal wieder mit Euch das Siebengebirge unsicher machen zu können  

Grüße

Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ... Monsterchen weiß schon auf welcher Seite der Löwenburg ihr mich findet... im Matsch!
> gruß
> Guillaume



Was machst Du den im Match, ich fahre immer drüber oder durch


----------



## Spooky (8. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Wie siehts am WE mit ner kleinen Tour aus???


OK, wie wärs mit Samstag, am Sonntag bin ich ja schon zum Laufen verabredet, gell Boris und Markus 

Wenn dann noch Schnee liegt gerne im 7G, ansonsten auch gerne KF oder so.


VG
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (8. Februar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> OK, wie wärs mit Samstag, am Sonntag bin ich ja schon zum Laufen verabredet, gell Boris und Markus
> 
> Wenn dann noch Schnee liegt gerne im 7G, ansonsten auch gerne KF oder so.
> 
> ...



Sa morgen wäre bei mir ganz gut, so gegen 10:30 bei dir???
Können dann ja spontan entscheiden wo wir fahren.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## monsterchen (8. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> einmal die Seuche gehabt, kommt anschließend auch noch die 2te dazu :kotz:
> 
> ...



Hallo Boris!

Ich trau mich ja kaum dich zu fragen, aber wie wärs wenn du auch am Sa ins 7Gb kommst? Wir fahren bestimmt ganz langsam und bergab könnte geschoben werden. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hallo Boris!
> 
> Ich trau mich ja kaum dich zu fragen, aber wie wärs wenn du auch am Sa ins 7Gb kommst? Wir fahren bestimmt ganz langsam und bergab könnte geschoben werden.
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,

trau mich ja kaum zu antworten 

Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, besonders wo ich letzte Woche mit Merlin mitgefahren bin und die B***berge ganz gut runtergekommen bin.
AAAAber, da ich wohl etwas zu schnell nach meiner Verletzung die Sache angegangen bin, haben sich meine alten Kniee(Knie´s) gemeldet und mich momentan zum Flachfahren gezwungen. 

Daher, ich warte noch ein bisgen ab bis ich Euch wieder belästige. 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Spooky (8. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Sa morgen wäre bei mir ganz gut, so gegen 10:30 bei dir???
> Können dann ja spontan entscheiden wo wir fahren.


AhAhAhAh, nicht so früh, ... 12:00 Uhr wär uns lieber.


----------



## monsterchen (8. Februar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> AhAhAhAh, nicht so früh, ... 12:00 Uhr wär uns lieber.



Ach stimmt ja, ihr habt ja noch keine Kinder und könnt ausschlafen ( neid ).

Ok, dann halt um 12:00. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (8. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja, ihr habt ja noch keine Kinder und könnt ausschlafen ( neid ).
> 
> Ok, dann halt um 12:00.
> 
> ...


OK, sonst noch irgendwer Lust sich anzuschließen ? 

Wie siehts aus ihr Zwerje und 7Uper.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## bikeadventure (8. Februar 2007)

Hi,

bin meist unter der Woche Dienstags bis Donnerstags in Bonn und suche Anschluß an Mountainbiker in der Gegend für 2-3h , ca. 30km, ca. 500HM.

Wer hat Lust nach der Arbeit sich trotz momentaner Kälte und früher Dunkelheit aufzuraffen? Erster Terminvorschlag: Start 14.02. ab ca. 18:00 Uhr im Raum Bonn.

Gruß

Peter

P.S.: Lampe(n) habe ich besorgt, allerdings sind die noch zu testen (HID Selbstbau und 1/3W Luxeons).


----------



## Red Devil (8. Februar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> OK, sonst noch irgendwer Lust sich anzuschließen ?
> 
> Wie siehts aus ihr Zwerje und 7Uper.
> 
> ...


Hei ho hei ho.... lala lala lala.... grundsätzlich hätte ich Lust. 

müsste dass allerdings noch mit den Jr. Zwergen und dem Zwergenweibe abklären. 

Aber vielleicht kommt Steffi ja auch mit...
... hey Waschbaer wie sieht es mit Dir aus?

Wenn sich selbst ein grüner Frosch ins 7GB waagt!  

Gruß Boris


----------



## Kim Possible (8. Februar 2007)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ... ...
> am Sonntag bin ich ja schon zum Laufen verabredet, gell Boris und Markus
> ... ...


Hey Marco, 

wenn ich darf würde ich gerne mit euch laufen. Boris bin ich noch am überreden, zum Laufen lässt er sich ganz schwer motivieren. 

Gruß Steffi


----------



## Waschbaer (8. Februar 2007)

Red Devil schrieb:


> ... hey Waschbaer wie sieht es mit Dir aus?
> 
> Wenn sich selbst ein grüner Frosch ins 7GB waagt!




Hey!


Die letzte Waschbaerfalle hat mir doch arg zugesetzt. Werde daher erstmal nur flach fahren. Außerdem ist am Sa. in Bonn Shoppen angesagt. Muß mir mal wieder neue Beinkleider kaufen.


Viel Spaß Euch allen

Jürgen


----------



## Spooky (9. Februar 2007)

Hi Peter,

behalte einfach mal das LMB im Auge. Merlin hat zuletzt einige NRs im 7G angeboten. Oder, von Bonn aus auch recht gut zu erreichen die Touren vom Grünen Frosch von Alfter oder Röttgen aus. Ich glaube für nächsten Dienstag gibt es auch schon wieder einen Termin.


Grüße
Marco



bikeadventure schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin meist unter der Woche Dienstags bis Donnerstags in Bonn und suche Anschluß an Mountainbiker in der Gegend für 2-3h , ca. 30km, ca. 500HM.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (9. Februar 2007)

Kim Possible schrieb:


> Hey Marco,
> 
> wenn ich darf würde ich gerne mit euch laufen. Boris bin ich noch am überreden, zum Laufen lässt er sich ganz schwer motivieren.
> 
> Gruß Steffi


Klar darfst du mit, ... obwohl Iris gesagt hat du sollst mit Biken kommen  Ich werde am Samstag mal versuchen deinen Gatten zu motivieren, ...


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## windsurfenXXL (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo Marco,

bezüglich Joggen: Bin von Samstag bis Sonntag nachmittag im süddeutschen Raum unterwegs. 
...würde aber doch gern etwas machen, wie wärs denn mit Sonntag früher abend?

Cheers


----------



## Spooky (9. Februar 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> bezüglich Joggen: Bin von Samstag bis Sonntag nachmittag im süddeutschen Raum unterwegs.
> ...würde aber doch gern etwas machen, wie wärs denn mit Sonntag früher abend?
> ...



Schade, Sonntag abend geht bei mir nicht. Na ja, irgendwann klappt das schon noch.


VG
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2007)

*JÜRGEN JÜRGEN JÜRGEN*

Hab gerade noch ein wenig in meinem Archiv geblättert und bin doch schon sehr traurig darüber, dass du deine wahre Teamzugehörigkeit verleugnest.
Immerhin hast du mit Helmut zusammen doch die revolutionäre TT-Woodfork entwickelt.

Und offensichtlicher kann man sein Team ja nun wirklich nicht darstellen


----------



## Red Devil (10. Februar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *JÜRGEN JÜRGEN JÜRGEN*
> 
> Und offensichtlicher kann man sein Team ja nun wirklich nicht darstellen



       

Soweit ist es schon gekommen, die Siebenjebirchs Zwerje werden von Geheimbikern des TT unterlaufen. 

Jetzt weis ich auch warum der Kerl erst so wenig Punkte hat. 

 Schönes Foto Uwe.

Gruß Boris


----------



## Waschbaer (10. Februar 2007)

Whaaaa - ich bin enttarnt!  Aber immerhin hat sich Uwe bei mir wenigstens nen halbwegs unauffälligen Decknamen ausgedacht, was man von unserem V-Mann bei den TTL'lern nicht gerade behaupten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Februar 2007)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Whaaaa - ich bin enttarnt!  Aber immerhin hat sich Uwe bei mir wenigstens nen halbwegs unauffälligen Decknamen ausgedacht, was man von unserem V-Mann bei den TTL'lern nicht gerade behaupten kann.



Nix da V-Mann, der ist Doppel-Spion!


----------



## Giom (10. Februar 2007)

nix doppel... 3 fach, bitte !
fährt im siebengebirge, infiltriert die TTLer, und hält sich 200m von der Wahner Heide auf


----------



## monsterchen (10. Februar 2007)

Hey Giom!!!!

Ich glaub du mußt dir eine neue Trainingsstrecke suchen. Hab da jetzt folgende Beschilderung gesehen:





Besonders das mit der Gegenrichtung ist zu beachten!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Also nur noch bergab da runter und nen neuen Uphill suchen  .

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (10. Februar 2007)

isch nischt dötsch werstehen


----------



## bikeadventure (11. Februar 2007)

Dienstag bin ich dummerweise schon zum Klettern verabredet, aber versuche das zu schieben und behalten den LMB im Auge, danke!


----------



## Giom (24. Februar 2007)

Na die SevenUp, ihr seid offensichtlich alle wieder aus dem winterschlaf raus. Was habt ihr da alle für Punkte eingetragen??? Hab meine Punkte heute eingetragen, gucke dann im Teamranking neugierig und... ......
Monsterchen, 5 Stunden...

Na ja, kann das sein dass Monsterchen heute auf der Löwenburg oder zumindest auf dem Rundgang. Ich dachte ich hätte die gelbe Jacke und das Helm von unten erkannt. Warst du das?

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich hätte die gelbe Jacke und das Helm von unten erkannt. Warst du das?
> 
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Da warst du dir aber oft unsicher und bist dann den Berg 10x wieder rauf gefahren... 

Welches Doping haste eigentlich genommen, um heute 3000Hm zu fahren?? 
Wenn das mal nicht ins Gegenteil umschlägt - im Sommer kommst du wegen Oberschenkeln wie ein Bodybuilder auf kein Bike mehr...


----------



## monsterchen (24. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Na die SevenUp, ihr seid offensichtlich alle wieder aus dem winterschlaf raus. Was habt ihr da alle für Punkte eingetragen??? Hab meine Punkte heute eingetragen, gucke dann im Teamranking neugierig und... ......
> Monsterchen, 5 Stunden...
> 
> Na ja, kann das sein dass Monsterchen heute auf der Löwenburg oder zumindest auf dem Rundgang. Ich dachte ich hätte die gelbe Jacke und das Helm von unten erkannt. Warst du das?
> ...



Hi Giom!

Nein ich war heute nicht an der Löwenburg, sondern auf der Domplatte. 
Auf dem Rückweg hatten wir dann bösen Gegenwind. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## blitzfitz (25. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da warst du dir aber oft unsicher und bist dann den Berg 10x wieder rauf gefahren...
> 
> Welches Doping haste eigentlich genommen, um heute 3000Hm zu fahren??
> Wenn das mal nicht ins Gegenteil umschlägt - im Sommer kommst du wegen Oberschenkeln wie ein Bodybuilder auf kein Bike mehr...



Hallo Guillaume,

ruf mich doch mal an. Ich könnte einen Termin für dich noch für nächste Woche bei Prof. Gotthilf in der psychiatrischen Abteilung der Siebengebirgsklinik organisieren.  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Giom (25. Februar 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Ich könnte einen Termin für dich noch für nächste Woche bei Prof. Gotthilf in der psychiatrischen Abteilung der Siebengebirgsklinik organisieren.



@Daywalker: das ist also nicht der tacho, der spinnt

gruss
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolt (26. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> So, wir haben nur noch ca. 30 punkten Rückstand auf die SevenUp. 30 Punkte schaffe ich schon übers Wochenende



...na??!...


----------



## Giom (26. Februar 2007)

bolt schrieb:


> ...na??!...


 
..........
alle gegen mich


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

Hi,

bin am 27.-28.03. in Bad Honnef. Würde gerne mein Bike mitbringen. Kann ich direkt von Honnef aus starten?

Vllt. könnte man mal zusammen 'ne Runde drehen.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (12. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin am 27.-28.03. in Bad Honnef. Würde gerne mein Bike mitbringen. Kann ich direkt von Honnef aus starten?
> 
> Vllt. könnte man mal zusammen 'ne Runde drehen.



Hi,
neue Leute sind immer willkommen, wie lang möchtest du fahren?...melde dich einfach kurzfristig nochmal (evtl. per eMail).

Bis denne 
mailto: [email protected]


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hi,
> neue Leute sind immer willkommen, wie lang möchtest du fahren?...melde dich einfach kurzfristig nochmal (evtl. per eMail).
> 
> Bis denne
> mailto: [email protected]



Super, mach ich.


----------



## blitzfitz (18. März 2007)

Darf es ein bisschen Werbung sein?

Wer die letzte Blitzfitztour verpasst hat (Siehe Team Tomburg Thread), bekommt eine zweite Chance. Die nächste Highlighttour steht im LMB: Singletrails BestOf Edition.

Ciao,
     Ralf


----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Darf es ein bisschen Werbung sein?
> 
> Wer die letzte Blitzfitztour verpasst hat (Siehe Team Tomburg Thread), bekommt eine zweite Chance. Die nächste Highlighttour steht im LMB: Singletrails BestOf Edition.
> 
> ...


Schade einen Monat zu spät.


----------



## Spooky (18. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

der ein oder Andere hat es schon gelesen, am 25.03 gibt es unsere WP-Abschlusstour. 

Damit jeder weiss, was auf ihn zukommt sind nun auch die Tourangaben etwas umfangreicher  Würde mich freuen wenn noch ein paar Anmeldungen hinzukämen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3993


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (22. März 2007)

Aargh, wenn das so weiter schifft, bitte am Sonntag an Schwimmflügel und Neoprenanzug denken 

Isch krisch Plaque  
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (22. März 2007)

wieso schifft? also von mir aus könnts bis sonntag so bleiben:

live aus dem 7gb:







oder als link   http://www.loewenburger-hof.de/webcam/cam1-640.html

gruss dirk


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. März 2007)

Ohhh, aber für Langlauf gibt es ja auch genügend Punkte


----------



## Waschbaer (22. März 2007)

Komisch. Ich kann auf meinem Regenradar gar nichts...


----------



## Kompostman (22. März 2007)

Naja, am WE soll das Wetter doch richtig frühlingshaft werden! Hauptsache mein DT Dämpfer ist bis dahin wieder da!


----------



## Red Devil (22. März 2007)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich kann auf meinem Regenradar gar nichts...



...   du und dein Regenradar! Aber dafür zeigt mein Bierradar für Samstag  was an...


----------



## Waschbaer (22. März 2007)

Solange der Niederschlag nicht aus Richtung Kölner Bucht kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (22. März 2007)

ACHTUNG !!!!

Ich bin heute als Person in der regional tätigen DIMB IG angeschrieben worden. Ein Architekturbüro aus Hamburg erarbeitet im Auftrag des VVS ein Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept für das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge auszuarbeiten und wir als DIMB IG sind gefragt worden, daran mitzuwirken. Hat ggf jemand von euch Interesse, sich daran mit zu beteiligen? Bis Mitte April gilt es einen Fragenkatalog auszufüllen und ensprechende Ideen mit einzubringen. Anfang Mai folgt dann wohl ein Workshop. Wir werden wohl jeden brauchen, der sich zu diesem Thema mit einbringt oder auch nur informieren mag und Ideen äussert. Beim nächsten Biker-Stammtisch am 30.3. in Bornheim Sechtem werde ich ensprechende Infos mitbringen.

Diskussion hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204340&page=3


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2007)

Wegen der Tour am Sonntag - es ist ja schon recht früh, so um 10 Uhr morgens (mitten in der Nacht!) aufm Bike zu sitzen.  
Alle Teilnehmer sollten sich aber nochmal klar machen, daß an diesem Tag auch die Sommerzeit eingeführt wird, was den Start nochmals 1h nach vorne legt... 
Mal sehen, wenn ich wach werde, komm ich vorbei, ansonsten schau ich MotoGP und fahr vielleicht danach um 4 ein Ründchen...


----------



## Kompostman (23. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> daß an diesem Tag auch die Sommerzeit eingeführt wird


Gut, dass du es gesagt hast!


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2007)

Ups, ich seh grad, daß ab heut 17Uhr bis morgen 20Uhr die A3 zwischen Leverkusen und Heumar gesperrt ist, damit hat sich dann meine beabsichtigte Teilnahme erledigt  
Also doch auspennen, MotoGP schauen und dann in den um 1h verlängerten Abend radeln... 
Dem immer größer werdenden Rest wünsch ich viel Spaß und eine pannenfreie Tour!


----------



## Kim Possible (24. März 2007)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Solange der Niederschlag nicht aus Richtung Kölner Bucht kommt.


Nee es wird einen Eifeler Platzregen geben, abgefüllt in 0,33 Flaschen


----------



## Spooky (24. März 2007)

Hallo, 

ich bin die morgige Strecke heute nochmal mit ein paar Auserwählten  komplett abgefahren. Von daher mein Tipp für morgen: Zieht die gaaaaanz groben Stollen auf, es könnte an der ein oder anderen Stelle ein wenig matschig sein.

Noch was anderes: ich fände es schön, wenn morgen noch jemand eine Digicam mitbringen könnte, Danke !!!


Viele Grüße und bis morgen, 
Marco


----------



## supasini (24. März 2007)

hi leitz,
das wird mir
a. zu voll (19 mitfahrer/innen!) und
b. das argument meines teamkollegen enrgy betr. startzeit ist ein schlagendes, insbesondere, da ich die hoffnung hatte, den junior mitzubringen. den werde ich um diese zeit aber sicher nicht auf rad bekommen. wir fahren dann hier ab EU.
lg, bis ein anderes mal , martin


----------



## Krampe (24. März 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin die morgige Strecke heute nochmal mit ein paar Auserwählten  komplett abgefahren. Von daher mein Tipp für morgen: Zieht die gaaaaanz groben Stollen auf, es könnte an der ein oder anderen Stelle ein wenig matschig sein.
> 
> ...



Wieso? 
War doch Frühlingshaft trocken und wie geschaffen für den Racing Ralph ..
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Kompostman (25. März 2007)

Äh......ja!


----------



## Spooky (25. März 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Äh......ja!



Häh ... Äh ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (26. März 2007)

So, bin jetzt wieder bei der Arbeit vorm Rechner.
war gestern eine richtig schöne Tour. Thx an den Guide und alle die dabei waren.


----------



## kieverjonny (26. März 2007)

G.M Marco,

das war gestern eine schöne Runde
Gruss auch an die Mitfahrer

Kiwi


----------



## bolt (26. März 2007)

hi,

erstmal vielen dank an spooky für die schöne wp-abschlusstour!!!!

hier noch ein paar takte zum ende des wp in meiner funktion als "teamleiter" der 7ups: 

- prima leistung aller fünf fahrer(innen): iris, kathrin, thomas, marco und marco, der sommer kann kommen
- glückwunsch für den ersten platz an das melb (wer gerne shoppen fährt, macht auch viele punkte!)
- 2. platz im teamranking insgesamt (naja, auf der zweiten seite), kann sich schon sehen lassen ... und damit bestes team im bonner raum!?

auf ein neues im winterpokal 2007/08, dann aber hoffentlich wieder ein richtiger winter mit diesem weißem pulver und so ...

grüße

marco/bolt


----------



## Spooky (27. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun die etwas verspätete Nachlese zur WP-Abschlußtour vom Sonntag. Am Nachtigallental traffen sich 20 oder waren es 21, oder 22 ... ach auch egal zumindest jede Menge gut gelaunter Biker um mit mir auf die große Schleife hinter die sieben Berge zu starten.

Der erste kurze Uphill führte uns am Kloster Heisterbach vorbei in Richtung der Dollendorfer Weinberge. Auf dem Weg dorthin ereilte die Gruppe allerdings bereits die erste Panne, Zeit für eine kurze Pause:



 

Auch wenn die nachdenkliche Pose von Uwe darauf schließen lassen könnte, ... Nein es war nicht sein Plattfuß 



 

Weiter gings über zwei feine Trails (und dem Gelächter nach zu urteilen auch sehr Spaßige) in Richtung Holtorf. Über einen kurzen Trail mit anschließender Rampe bei Roleber ging es zum nächsten Traileinstieg nach Holzlar. 



 

Die kurze glitschige Rampe nach der Bachdurchfahrt hatte es echt in sich, trotz Uwes 'total toller Reifen' schaffte es nur der Herr Blitzfitz annähernd diese zu bezwingen.





Über Schloß Birlinghoven, Niederpleis, Haus Ölgarten und Söven ging es durchs Rosental hinunter nach Lanzenbach ins Hanfbachtal. Die steile Asphaltauffahrt Richtung Lichtenberg wurde von den TT-Kollegen wie üblich für einen kleinen Uphill-Contest genutzt. Aus meiner hinteren Position  konnte ich den Sieger leider nicht ausmachen. 



 


 

Kreuz und quer durch den tiefen Schlamm im Hanfbachtal wurde schließlich die Hanfmühle erreicht. Hier verließen wir das Tal wieder in Richtung Bennerscheidt, über einige trailige Passagen wurde kurz darauf Willmeroth erreicht. Ein total spektakulärer Asphalt-Downhill brachte uns schließlich hinunter nach Berghausen. Dort brachte uns ein kurzer aber sehr feiner Trail mit anschließender Bachdurchfahrt hinunter nach Nonnenberg.



 

Alex mit einem Frontalangriff auf den Guide:



 

Einen matschigen Anstieg und einen Pferdeweg später erreichten wir den letzten größeren Anstieg des heutigen Tages hinauf zur Wehrhütte.



 



 

Den würdigen Abschluß dieser Tour gabs dann am Löwenburger Hof, bei Radler, Kaffee und Kuchen.



 

Ohhh, zwei wichtige Dinge hätte ich ja fast vergessen.

1. Giom war nicht dabei





2. Uwe hat 'Total Tolle Reifen'






Mir hat Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe den Mitfahrer/innen auch.


Bis demnächst 
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (27. März 2007)

Ahhhh... da isser ja.

Toller Bericht  

Ach ja und super Ergebnis für unser Team im Wp. , auch wenn wir Seite 1 leider verfehlt haben  .

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (27. März 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Giom war nicht dabei



Hallo Marco, hallo Siebengebirgler,

ne, ich war *leider* nicht dabei
Ich hatte gerade eine Woche Skiurlaub in méribel mit jeder Menge Frische Schnee. Fernseher Radios und zeitungen haben in Frankreich und in Deutschland nur rumerzählt, es gäbe nirgendwo schnee.... quatsch! Artikel und reportage über dem Klimawandel verkaufen sich einfach derzeit besser. Ich bin seit meiner Geburt jeden Winter in Méribel, meistens mehrere Wochen, und es gab vor 20 Jahren schon Winter mit wesentlich weniger Schnee als dieses Jahr (natürlich rede ich von den Teilen des Skigebiets, wo es keine künstliche Schnee gibt). Alle Kumpels dort meinten, es war den ganzen Winter so. Ergebnis, eine Woche Ski mit topschnee. Ebenfalls sportlich war Samstag-Sonntag eine 1000km Autofahrt mit gastritis:kotz:. Ich war zum glück nur Beifahrer.
Aber jetzt ist alles wieder OK: hab eben im fitnessstudio nach 20min aufwärmen und "Belastungstest" den Puls 60min ununterbrochen über 160 gehalten, und ich fülle mich wieder gesund
Nächste runde mit uphillkontest werden wir dem Herrn Blitzfitz und den TT zeigen, daß nicht nur sie nicht Spaß hier sind
Freue aber erstmals auf Samstag... endlich wieder Löwenburg

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Spooky (28. März 2007)

Hey Guillaume,

warum eigentlich Löwenburg wenn euer Übungsleiter doch ne schöne Ahrtaltour mit ganz ordentlich Hömes angesetzt hat ?


Grüße
Marco




Giom schrieb:


> Freue aber erstmals auf Samstag... endlich wieder Löwenburg


----------



## Giom (28. März 2007)

ich hab gerade 10 Tage ohne bike hinter mir und karfreitag eine grosse Tour im rurpott mit einem freund vor. 2000hm werden als vorbereitung nicht genügen; muss mich etwas mehr anstrengen, wenn ich karfreitag nicht leiden will.
gruss
guillaume



Spooky schrieb:


> Hey Guillaume,
> 
> warum eigentlich Löwenburg wenn euer Übungsleiter doch ne schöne Ahrtaltour mit ganz ordentlich Hömes angesetzt hat ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Devil (28. März 2007)

Hallo Marco,

sehr schöner Bericht... und es war wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour, lustische Mitfahrer und viiiiiiieeeeeeellllllll Matschepampe...
was will man mehr??!!


Bis die Tage Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (28. März 2007)

Cooler Bericht!
thx! Sehr lustig geschrieben.

Alex


----------



## Spooky (28. März 2007)

@Giom: 
mach dir doch nicht immer so'n Streß  

@All:
Mit Einigen von euch habe ich mich ja bereits in den letzten Tagen über den von [email protected] angesprochenen Fragebogen zum geplanten Wegenutzungskonzept im Siebengebirge unterhalten. Bei den meisten war zumindest Interesse vorhanden, so das ich nochmal an den Stammtisch der Dimb IG diesen Freitag in Bornheim Sechtem hinweisen möchte.

Für diejenigen die am Freitag keine Zeit (so wie ich), keine Lust oder denen die Anreise zu weit ist würde ich - Interesse vorrausgesetzt - gerne im Laufe der nächsten Woche einen weiteren Termin anbieten. Dieser sollte meines Erachtens dann etwas zentraler im Siebengebirge - wie wärs mit Königswinter   - liegen.


Also wie siehts aus ?


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (28. März 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> ... ... gerne im Laufe der nächsten Woche einen weiteren Termin anbieten. Dieser sollte meines Erachtens dann etwas zentraler im Siebengebirge - wie wärs mit Königswinter   - liegen.
> 
> 
> Also wie siehts aus ?
> ...



Hey Marco,

ich hätte auch Interesse die ganze Thematik mit zu besprechen, wäre auch für einen Termin in der nächste Woche im Umkreis des 7GB/ Bonn, am besten immer so ab 19.00 oder später.


Gruß Boris


----------



## Holzlarer (28. März 2007)

hallo marco, danke für den schönen bericht und die fotos. jetzt kenn ich auch den teil der tour, den ich verpasst habe. da seid ihr ja fast bei mir durch den garten gefahren.

glückwunsch seven up zum 7gb internen sieg, mit boris haben wir aber immerhin den punktleader gestellt.

treffen nächste woche würd ich auch gerne kommen(ausser di). vieleicht ne schöne runde vorher? obwohl, hab zwar ein schaltauge gefunden, aber ob das aus israel so schnell da ist. 
ach ja,der trail über den dollendorfer hardt ist unfahrbar und wird dies wohl auch für monate bleiben, also spart euch die mühe, den reifenspuren nach haben es ja einige probiert. ich auch und mir noch prompt ne zecke eingefangen. aaargh, ich hasse diese viecher!!!!!!!!!!!

gruss dirk


----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2007)

@spooky

Von mir auch einen herzlichen Dank für die feine- mal etwas andere- Siebengebirgstour und den schönen Bericht. 

Dann hoffentlich bis bald bei einer "BestofTour"


----------



## Green Epic (29. März 2007)

Vielen Dank an Spooky für die schöne Tour ums Siebengegebirge und den tollen Bericht  

Gruss vom schönen Zürisee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (29. März 2007)

So, der Winterpokal ist vorbei.... 

Soll ich jetzt sinnlos abends biken? 

Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4272 :D 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (30. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

hier der oben bereits angekündigte Termin zum Thema Wegenutzung im Siebengebirge:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4273

Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung - nicht nur von den Locals !!! Auch diejenigen, die das 7G regelmäßig als 'ihre' Spielwiese nutzen, können ruhig mal vorbeischauen.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (30. März 2007)

Hey Thomas,

iiiiiiihhhhhh Neidreid und dat auch noch OHNE Punkte ... Näh ohne mich  

Bin eingetragen, ..  

Grüße
Marco




monsterchen schrieb:


> So, der Winterpokal ist vorbei....
> 
> Soll ich jetzt sinnlos abends biken?
> 
> ...


----------



## Spooky (31. März 2007)

Moin Moin,

Iris und ich werden morgen bei der CTF im Brohltal dabei sein. Wir werden versuchen um 09:00 in Wehr die Sportsfreunde aus Hennef und Siegburg zu treffen.

Sieht man sonst noch jemanden von euch dort, ... Vielleicht son paar Zwerje oder SevenUper ??


Grüße
Marco


----------



## bolt (31. März 2007)

hi,

zwei der 7Upler melden sich ab. gleichts gehts nach sizilien. was wohl: rad und zelten. 

frohe ostern hier. das wetter soll ja auch hier gut sein!

machts gut

marco und kathrin


----------



## Giom (31. März 2007)

Vielleicht sieht man sich (in Wehr, nicht auf Sizilein... leider). Werde allerdings etwas früher starten und evtl. die Runde 2x drehen. Ich war heute doch nicht auf der Löwenburg. Hab gerade stattdessen das neue Giom-Mobil fertig geschraubt, nachdem Merida über Garantie mein 2005er Rahmen durch ein 2007 Modell erstzt hat
Mit Pedalen, Hörnchen, und Flaschenhalter: 10,9kg

gruß
guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. März 2007)

Hey, sieht ja richtig gut aus, so sauber  
Da wünsche ich Dir, daß der Rahmen etwas länger hält als der alte! 

Morgen auf der CTF bekommst Du wohl einen Schock  Mit mehr als 3-4 KG Unterschied den Berg rauf radeln 

Wünsche Euch allen eine schöne CTF, ich muß mich leider ab heute mit meiner Allergie erst mal etwas rumschlagen, und hoffe Dank Tabletten, das ich die nächste Woche biken kann, wenn auch als halbe Schlaftablette


----------



## Waschbaer (4. April 2007)

Huhuuu 

Werde gleich ne Runde durchs südl. 7Geb. drehen. Wer sich mir anschließen möchte, sollte sich per PN bis spätestens 14:00 Uhr bei mir melden.

Grüße

Promilleknut


----------



## Red Devil (4. April 2007)

ICH würde ja gerne.......aber nee ich muss Arbeiten....  

Ach ja 14.00 is ja auch schon vorbei... 


Gruß vom Working Devil


----------



## talybont (4. April 2007)

Aha, da seid Ihr ja fast vor meiner alten Haustüre vorbeigekommen  
Und seid elend viel Asphalt zwischen Willmeroth und Ittenbach gefahren, was eigentlich nicht hätte sein müssen, wenn man sich dort auskennt  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (4. April 2007)

Ebenso wie im TT Thread auch hier noch mal meine Einladung:
So, nachdem ich jetzt schon ein paar mal von euren Touren profitiert habe, ist mir gestern beim fahren die Idee gekommen, mal eine Tour hier in HH zu veranstalten. Ich würde das mit einem Besuch in HH kombinieren, einer Stadtrundfahrt per Bike und natürlich einer abendlichen Tour über Kiez und Schanze.
Für Unterkünfte könnt eich kostengünstig sorgen. Die Fahrt hoch als Fahrgemeinschaft oder per Bahn kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. (Mache ich ja auch jedes mal wenn ich mit euch fahre...)

Wer von euch hätte denn prinzipiell Lust dazu? Termin ist ja frei wählbar. Tagsüber könnte die Holde (Sofern sie denn nicht mitkommt) ja die Stadt unsicher machen.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Spooky (5. April 2007)

Hey Alex,

hatte grundsätzlich Interesse, die nächsten WE sind allerdings weitestgehends verplant. 
Ich würde mich dann einfach noch mal bei dir melden, ... wenn ich darf.


Grüße
Marco



Kompostman schrieb:


> Ebenso wie im TT Thread auch hier noch mal meine Einladung:
> So, nachdem ich jetzt schon ein paar mal von euren Touren profitiert habe, ist mir gestern beim fahren die Idee gekommen, mal eine Tour hier in HH zu veranstalten. Ich würde das mit einem Besuch in HH kombinieren, einer Stadtrundfahrt per Bike und natürlich einer abendlichen Tour über Kiez und Schanze.
> Für Unterkünfte könnt eich kostengünstig sorgen. Die Fahrt hoch als Fahrgemeinschaft oder per Bahn kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. (Mache ich ja auch jedes mal wenn ich mit euch fahre...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Spooky (5. April 2007)

*REMINDER:*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4273​


----------



## Kompostman (5. April 2007)

Das ist auch so in Richtung Sommer/Frühsommer geplant. Aber gerne.
Die Terminabsprache ist mir eigentlich gleich.... ;-)


----------



## Splash (6. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> *REMINDER:*
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4273​



Ich wollte mich hier bei allen für den sehr konstruktiven und auch sehr lustigen bzw kurzweiligen Abend bedanken. Die eine Formulierung bei der Masterfrage sollten wir auch noch hin bekommen


----------



## Spooky (6. April 2007)

Ja, ich denke es war der erhofft konstruktive Abend, leider mit etwas geringerer Beteiligung als erwartet. Ich werde mich heute abend daran geben euch wie besprochen die beiden noch ausstehenden Fragen online zur Verfügung zu stellen. Jetzt ist aber erst mal biken angesagt.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Waschbaer (10. April 2007)

Deine Seite will nich klappen!


----------



## Spooky (10. April 2007)

Hähh  Watt funzt nett  



Waschbaer schrieb:


> Deine Seite will nich klappen!


----------



## Waschbaer (10. April 2007)

Dein "Webspace".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (10. April 2007)

Also bei *mir *funktioniert *mein *Webspace, muss an dir liegen 



Waschbaer schrieb:


> Dein "Webspace".


----------



## Waschbaer (10. April 2007)

Liegt bestimmt am geklauten Windows. Schick ma die 2 Fragen rüber, falls Ihr nicht schon fertig seid.


----------



## Splash (10. April 2007)

Ich wollte spätestens am Freitag eintüten und verschicken - der Rest des Fragenkataloges ist ja soweit gut und die letzten beiden Fragen sollten wir ja auch rhetorisch richtig befüllen können


----------



## Spooky (15. April 2007)

Huhu  

Nächsten Dienstag 18:30 Uhr

*Feierabend im Siebengebirge*

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4379


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Jekyll1000 (17. April 2007)

Schade  Heute Abend bin ich wieder am 1.Wohnsitz in Mittelhessen ...


----------



## Harzerbergziege (18. April 2007)

Hi Spooky,

wie war Eure tour? Ich war auch unterwegs leider zu spät dran, so dass wir uns verfehlt haben.

am 4. kann ich leider nicht. Es hat sich mal wieder besuch angekündigt.

Weiß einer von Euch wann der Weg zum Heisterbacher Kloster wieder frei ist?

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (18. April 2007)

Hey Tobias,

war ne nette, sehr traillastige Tour gestern abend mit Thomas und Thomas.   

Welchen Weg meinst du, denn vom Mühlental rüber zum Kloster an dem Feld vorbei ?

Da habe ich langsam den Eintrag, als hätte die einfach nur vergessen die Schilder wieder mitzunehmen. Der Weg ist schon seit Wochen wieder frei, in den Bäumen rund herum ist auch nix erkennbar, was irgendwie gefährlich sein könnte. Na ja, muss jeder selber wissen, ich nutze denn schon länger wieder.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (18. April 2007)

hallo, auf dem weg hängt ein grosser baum quer, der von anderen gehalten wird , wahrscheinlich deshalb. die schöne auffahrt hinter dem kloster ist ja mittlerweile ein reiner pferdeweg. dafür ist der bu.-trail komplett geräumt, sieht fast schon wie gekehrt aus. lässt sich bei der trockenheit unten sogar richtig schnell fahren.

@ marco, hatte gerade probiert dich anzurufen(ohne nummeranzeige), probiere gleich nochmal, also falls unbekannter teilnehmer anruft, bin ichs

gruss dirk


----------



## Spooky (18. April 2007)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> hallo, auf dem weg hängt ein grosser baum quer, der von anderen gehalten wird


Hmhm warum ist mir der nie aufgefallen, als ich da durch bin   War das vielleicht der Flo (Flow) vom Grünen Frosch  


> @ marco, hatte gerade probiert dich anzurufen(ohne nummeranzeige), probiere gleich nochmal, also falls unbekannter teilnehmer anruft, bin ichs


Ach du warst das, OK


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hmhm warum ist mir der nie aufgefallen, als ich da durch bin   War das vielleicht der Flo (Flow) vom Grünen Frosch
> 
> Ach du warst das, OK



Jaaaaaaaah, Du hast Ihn gefunden    Nur wenige durften dieses bisher erleben!!


----------



## Spooky (18. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaah, Du hast Ihn gefunden    Nur wenige durften dieses bisher erleben!!



Ja, und rate mal wo   ... Am Eselsweg, hab ihn direkt mitgenommen ... macht echt Laune son Flo


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ja, und rate mal wo   ... Am Eselsweg, hab ihn direkt mitgenommen ... macht echt Laune son Flo



Eselsweg? kenne ich nicht , habe von dem nur schlechtes gehört , da gibt es bestimmt keinen Flo 

Wetter für Euer Weekend sieht ja ganz gut aus  Dat wird bestimmt ein ganz langer Flo werden!!!:


----------



## Spooky (18. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Eselsweg? kenne ich nicht , habe von dem nur schlechtes gehört , da gibt es bestimmt keinen Flo
> 
> Wetter für Euer Weekend sieht ja ganz gut aus  Dat wird bestimmt ein ganz langer Flo werden!!!:



ich sach dir, da gibt nen Mega-Flo ... 

Fast so gut wie der Trail an den Burgen in Manderscheid. Du weißt schon da wo Uwe mit seinem Bruda, ...


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> ich sach dir, da gibt nen Mega-Flo ...
> 
> Fast so gut wie der Trail an den Burgen in Manderscheid. Du weißt schon da wo Uwe mit seinem Bruda, ...



wat war denn da in manderscheid????

die tour gestern war echt super  die trails in den 7bergen sind einfach der hit im moment.

das we wird sicherlich klasse. freu mich schon auf den monstertrail


----------



## doubleH (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob Ihr am kommenden Wochenende eine Tour im 7GB fahrt und ob ich mich anschließen darf?

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Spooky (19. April 2007)

Hi Christian,

du darfts selbstverständlich immer gerne mit, nur dieses WE sind wir 'leider' in einem anderen Bike-Revier unterwegs.   Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht fährt ja sonst wer, der dir das schöne 7G zeigen kann.


Viele Grüße
Marco



doubleH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob Ihr am kommenden Wochenende eine Tour im 7GB fahrt und ob ich mich anschließen darf?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (20. April 2007)

Huhu Markus @ WindsurfenXXL,  

Alles Gute beim Bonn Marathon am Sonntag, du schaffst das schon ... die drei Stunden meine ich   


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Harzerbergziege (20. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Huhu Markus @ WindsurfenXXL,
> 
> Alles Gute beim Bonn Marathon am Sonntag, du schaffst das schon ... die drei Stunden meine ich
> 
> ...



Hi, ich Sonntag auch dabei. so die 2 Stunde


----------



## doubleH (20. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> du darfts selbstverständlich immer gerne mit, nur dieses WE sind wir 'leider' in einem anderen Bike-Revier unterwegs.   Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht fährt ja sonst wer, der dir das schöne 7G zeigen kann.
> 
> ...



Hm, schade! Fährt denn wer anders dieses WE im 7G? Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal.


----------



## bikeadventure (20. April 2007)

Hm,

ich bin 7G Neuling, habe zur Not aber ein GPS am Fully.

Will mit meiner Frau und vielleicht einem bekannten Paar am Sonntag ne Runde um Bonn drehen, so 30-60 km und 1000-1500 HM. Wobei wir langsam sind.

Passt das zusammen?

Gruß

4p


----------



## Spooky (23. April 2007)

Hey Leute,

melde mich zurück von vier herrlichen Tagen im Pfälzer Wald. 

Die erste Wolke in der ganzen Zeit haben wir heute auf der Rückfahrt, es muß so auf Höhe Bonn gewesen sein gesichtet  

Fotos, ein paar Videos und evtl. ein kurzer Bericht folgen in den nächsten Tagen.


Bis dahin, Ciao
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> melde mich zurück von vier herrlichen Tagen im Pfälzer Wald.
> 
> ...



Dat will ich auber auch hoffen


----------



## Holzlarer (24. April 2007)

Puuuh der tag ist geschafft. hatte heut ganz schön mit der müdigkeit zu kämpfen, aber was war das ein geiler kurzurlaub!!!! da hat echt alles gepasst, die leute, das wetter , die strecken und natürlich die hauptattraktion:

Fatty- born to be trailed!!   

also den muss man erlebt haben, wirklich unglaubliche 45 km trail vom feinsten am stück, die einen in einen rauschzustand kommen lassen. hammer, hab zwischendurch mal kurz auf den tacho geschaut, bei 0% gefälle mit tempo 26-27 über schwierigem terrain gesurft. wie meinte thomas so schön: "kompletter realitätsverlust" 
auch die anderen strecken im bikepark fand ich klasse, so das insgesamt über 80km trails zusammen kamen. ein fettes danke an alle mitfahrer, die immer wieder auf mich warten mussten und dies ohne zu murren getan haben(vielleicht waren das auch die erholungspausen der einzelnen rennen die sich geliefert wurden).  leider hab ich ja meine speicherkarte zu hause gelassen und kann so keine fotos beisteuern, bin aber froh das ich keinen bericht schreiben muss, dat krieg ich alles gar nicht mehr zusammen. nur so bruchstücke wie der singende zwerg, oder die gute frau koch die den giom so richtig lieb gewonnen hat, die lecker bedienung im theater palast und natürlich der sandtrail am abschluss der "big ist beautifull tour".

so freu mich schon auf all die schönen bildchen und videos

extra dank nochmal an marco für die perfekte organisation

bis die tage  gruss dirk


----------



## monsterchen (24. April 2007)

Da kann ich mich Dirk nur anschließen. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das war der absolute Wahnsinn    , ich will dem oder den Berichtschreibern nicht zuviel vorwegnehmen, aber hier ist schon mal ein kleiner Eindruck von den angesprochenen Uphillrennen.






(Warum sehe ich mich eigentlich nicht auf dem Foto??? ) 

Auch von mir noch mal riesen Dank an Marco    

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (24. April 2007)

war mir klar du stellst dueses bild rein   war nur 'ne frage der zeit
Zeige bitte jetzt das nächste bild, das du 5 sekunden später gemacht hast, dann ist meine ehre schon halb gerettet. Aber egal, du warst am nächsten tag in 9 anstiege von 10 nicht mehr so stolz

gruß
guillaume
PS: das bild sieht aber trozdem cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (24. April 2007)

Sorry Giom mußte einfach sein  , wir sehen uns Sonntag  

Ps.:wehe, du zeigst eins von deinen Bildern, wo ich schiebe  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (24. April 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> wehe, du zeigst eins von deinen Bildern, wo ich schiebe



eins wo du schiebst oder eins wo du trail runter nicht auf die pedalen bleibst? hab beides da

Sehen uns Sonntag, aber vielleicht sieht man sich samstag schon, werde auf jeden fall den ganzen tag im siebengebirge verbringen, mich mal ein bißchen auspowern

gruß
de giom


----------



## Kompostman (24. April 2007)

Bin am WE auch wieder in Bonn. Wer fährst denn am Freitag oder Samstag?


----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Bin am WE auch wieder in Bonn. Wer fährst denn am Freitag oder Samstag?



Kestrel oder Faggin dabei?  Bergische Alpen


----------



## Kompostman (25. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kestrel oder Faggin dabei?



Liteville!


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> war mir klar du stellst dueses bild rein   war nur 'ne frage der zeit
> Zeige bitte jetzt das nächste bild, das du 5 sekunden später gemacht hast, dann ist meine ehre schon halb gerettet. Aber egal, du warst am nächsten tag in 9 anstiege von 10 nicht mehr so stolz
> 
> gruß
> ...



Man muß auch mal verlieren können  - ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. April 2007)

Feierabendrunde am 27.04. 16:00 Uhr durch die hoffentlich sonnendurchfluteten Seven Hills. 

Streckenwahl ist frei konfigurierbar und wird vom zweibeinigen Navigtionsgerät nach Lust und Laune gewählt.

Tourdauer ist bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit erweiterbar.

Sundowner bei Kaltgetränk und Rheinblick optional.

Siebenhügel


----------



## Handlampe (25. April 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich Dirk nur anschließen. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Das war der absolute Wahnsinn    , ich will dem oder den Berichtschreibern nicht zuviel vorwegnehmen, aber hier ist schon mal ein kleiner Eindruck von den angesprochenen Uphillrennen.
> 
> ...




Ich möchte Giom hier ein wenig entlasten und liefere den bildlichen Beweis, warum Giom an dieser Steigung nicht vorne war:

Dieses Bild entstand am Fuße der besagten Steigung:


----------



## Krampe (25. April 2007)

Ah , er musste sich noch die Spritze setzen..


----------



## Giom (26. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ah , er musste sich noch die Spritze setzen..



Danke Uwe
danach ging es mir auch viel besser

gruss
guillaume
PS: die siebengebirgler... alle gegen mich


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Danke Uwe
> danach ging es mir auch viel besser
> 
> gruss
> ...



Siehst Du, wir pflegen Dich immer schön und hauen nicht so drauf wie die 7gebirgsler  Außerdem darfst Du bei uns ungestört dopen


----------



## monsterchen (26. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Danke Uwe
> danach ging es mir auch viel besser
> 
> gruss
> ...



Ist ja schon gut, hier ist der weitere Verlauf des Uphillrennens.






Du siehst die Siebengebirgler sind nicht alle gegen dich, sondern haben dich ganz doll lieb     

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Löwe73 (26. April 2007)

Hallo " Landsleute ". Schade, daß ich es bisher noch nie geschafft habe mich mal bei euch einzuhaken. Meine Fahrzeiten sind so unterschiedlich, da ich Schichtdienst habe kann ich mich nicht wirklich festlegen. Grundsätzlich wäre ich gerne mal mit der Gruppe oder Einzelnen unterwegs. Bin selber wenn ich fahre meistens im Siebengebirge und Ennert unterwegs.

Leider´bin ich auch selten oneline so das ihr mich schlecht erreichen könnt. Ich denke meine nächste Tour wird wohl am kommenden Sonntag, dem 28.04., stattfinden. Ich werde so gegen mittag losfahren. In Beuel, OT Küdinghoven oder Ramersdorf werde ich wohl in den Wald eintauchen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich....

Gruß Löwe


----------



## Giom (26. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Man muß auch mal verlieren können



genau Boris, das sehe ich genauso
.
.
.


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> genau Boris, das sehe ich genauso
> .
> .
> .




Ist ja schon gut, Du bist doch der Größte!


----------



## Krampe (27. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ist ja schon gut, Du bist doch der Größte!



Nein, nicht der Grösste , der Leichteste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (27. April 2007)

hat an der stelle nix mit grösse zu tun, sondern mit einer besonderer art Blutdoping: das korsische Blut in meinen Adern verbittet mich, so schnell aufzugeben


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> hat an der stelle nix mit grösse zu tun, sondern mit einer besonderer art Blutdoping: das korsische Blut in meinen Adern verbittet mich, so schnell aufzugeben



Korsika - Die Insel ist sehr gebirgig. Etwa 86 % der Insel sind Bergland und nur 14 % Küstentiefland. Korsika hat eine durchschnittliche Höhe von 568 m (Sardinien: 344 m, Sizilien: 441 m). Auf Korsika ragen 50 Zweitausender in den Himmel. Der höchste Berg ist der Monte Cinto mit 2706 m, der nur 24 km von der Westküste entfernt liegt.

Ahhhhhh, jetzt ist mir so einiges klar geworden  Du konntest ja gar nichts anderes als Bergspezialist werden. 

Giom, auch der Sizilianer Frankreichs genannt


----------



## Derk (27. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Nein, nicht der Grösste , der Leichteste


 
Räusper, Räusper...  wenn ich mich mal als Außenstehender einmischen darf -

Die Auseinandersetzung dieser Bergverrückten könnte doch versachlicht werden, wenn das jeweilige Körpergewicht bzw. - übergewicht in der Maßeinheit mit dem nach allen Aussagen hier im Forum wohl kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner gemessen wird :

1 Giom​ 
   ​ 
Boris, der Hüpfer, der - so meine Erinnerung - nach Statur und Gewicht mindestens 1,55 Giom mit sich herum trägt, muss sich bei dieser Betrachtungsweise dann nicht länger grämen, wenn er relativ später die Gipfel erklimmt als der mit nur 1 Giom ausgestatte Sportfreund  .

Gruß

Derk


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. April 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> ... in der Maßeinheit mit dem ... kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner gemessen wird :
> 
> 1 Giom​
> ​



Nicht zu vergessen, dass dabei nicht unwesentliche Sportgerät mit einzubeziehen!


----------



## Giom (27. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Giom, auch der Sizilianer Frankreichs genannt


 
aufpassen hier, nicht vermischen: Sizilien ist Italien, Korsika ist Frankreich. Die Italiener haben uns verkauft


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> aufpassen hier, nicht vermischen: Sizilien ist Italien, Korsika ist Frankreich. Die Italiener haben uns verkauft



Ist schon klar, dass sollte nur bedeuten, das Du ein heißblütiger Franzose bist


----------



## on any sunday (27. April 2007)

Wenn ich hier was zu sagen hätte, würde ich das hier in "Chatroom Siebengebirge" umbenennen. Der letzte passende Eintrag war von mir.  Ich schaue gerade auf die Seven Hills und gleich bin ich drin. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Kompostman (28. April 2007)

Hat jemand spontan Lust heute Nachmittag im Kottenforst oder Siebengebirge eine Runde zu fahren?
Wenn ja ruft einfach mal durch: 0179/6840027

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Balu. (28. April 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Hat jemand spontan Lust heute Nachmittag im Kottenforst oder Siebengebirge eine Runde zu fahren?
> Wenn ja ruft einfach mal durch: 0179/6840027
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Scherzkeks   um zwölf waren wir schon auf dem Stenzelberg ...

Ich notier mir die Nr. aber mal, falls du nix dagegen hast !?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (28. April 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Hat jemand spontan Lust heute Nachmittag im Kottenforst oder Siebengebirge eine Runde zu fahren?
> Wenn ja ruft einfach mal durch: 0179/6840027
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Alex,
sorry, ich hätte Dich mitnehmen können, ich war ca. con 8h00 bis 15h30 im siebengebirge... nächstes mal.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Kompostman (28. April 2007)

So früh....!!!   
Macht ja nichts, wir sehen uns ja morgen...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. April 2007)

Hmm.. ich war ungefähr von 12:00 bis 16:00 Uhr dort untewrwegs. Hätt man auch 'ne große Truppe draus machen können, wobei ich da irgendwann mal 'nen Haufen MTB'ler gesehen habe . Warst Du/Ihr das, Balu?


----------



## Kompostman (28. April 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Scherzkeks   um zwölf waren wir schon auf dem Stenzelberg ...
> 
> Ich notier mir die Nr. aber mal, falls du nix dagegen hast !?!



Aber gerne doch!


----------



## Spooky (28. April 2007)

Hi,

da ich momentan weder Zeit noch rechte Lust habe einen Bericht zu Rodalben zu verfassen hier die Kurzfassung:


Wetter geil
Trails geil
Strecken geil
Bier gut
Essen gut
Mitfahrer klasse
Noch schnell die technischen Daten der vier Tage: 250km davon geschätzte 85km Trails! ; 4600hm.

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte daher hier ein paar Impressionen:

























































Mehr Bilder gibts im Fotoalbum:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17273

Vielleicht steuern meine Mitbiker ja auch noch ein paar Bilder bei.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (28. April 2007)

hast es sehr gut zusammengefasst. Es fehlt nur noch eins: prima Idee, prima Organisation, danke Marco
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (28. April 2007)

Wo wart ihr denn?


----------



## Giom (29. April 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn?



Rodalben, Pfälzer Wald.


----------



## Krampe (29. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Rodalben, Pfälzer Wald.



Wusste gar nicht das die auch Franzosen reinlassen..


----------



## Giom (29. April 2007)

Zwerge sind dort willkommen
(möge verstehen wer dort war)


----------



## Centurion (29. April 2007)

Hallo! Hier eine kleine Info:  http://www.feuerwehr-koenigswinter.de/

Hat nicht direkt etwas mit Mountainbiken zu tun, aber mit dem Siebengebirge und wer mal beim Biken links und rechts schaut interessiert sich auch dafür was neben dem Trail so abgeht  . 

PS: Ich war übrigens zum Formaufbau ein paar Tage  mit dem Bike in Mayen. Da gibt es so ein Tal direkt an einem kleinem Wasser entlang, mit viel Singletrailanteil, aber auch vielen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen. Das war wünderschön, aber ich hatte leider keine Kamera dabei. Ich war dort ganz alleine unterwegs, das war toll, aber auch etwas gefährlich. Im Tal war nämlich ein absolutes Funkloch, und auf 30 Kilometer keine Menschenseele; doch das hatte ich erst am Ende bemerkt. 

Ansonsten war es an den Tagen so warm, das man sich auf den Rad wie Dörrobst fühlte und das im April. Viel Trinken ist alles...

Bis denne, vielleicht mal beim Biken 

Centurion


----------



## Schutzblech (29. April 2007)

Centurion schrieb:


> Ich war dort ganz alleine unterwegs, das war toll, aber auch etwas gefährlich. Im Tal war nämlich ein absolutes Funkloch, und auf 30 Kilometer keine Menschenseele; doch das hatte ich erst am Ende bemerkt.



Das erinnert mich an die Story von dem Typ, der in einem US-Nationalpark von  Steinschlag getroffen wurde. Ganz alleine unterwegs, wurde er dabei von einem Felsblock eingeklemmt. Kein Helfer weit und breit. Also hat er mit seinem Taschenmesser den eingeklemmten Arm amputiert und sich so gerettet. Was nicht alles so passieren kann! Mensch, Du, da hast Du ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt, da in der wilden Eifel.



Centurion schrieb:


> Viel Trinken ist alles...



Sagt Mama auch immer.


----------



## Splash (29. April 2007)

Centurion schrieb:


> Hallo! Hier eine kleine Info:  http://www.feuerwehr-koenigswinter.de/
> 
> Hat nicht direkt etwas mit Mountainbiken zu tun, aber mit dem Siebengebirge und wer mal beim Biken links und rechts schaut interessiert sich auch dafür was neben dem Trail so abgeht  .



Wenn die Einleitung des Presseberichtes nicht auch mal wieder eine positive Berichterstattung für uns Biker und eine Abwechlung von einzelnen schwarzen Schafen ist:
http://www.feuerwehr-koenigswinter.de/press2007/pm-070428.htm
Evtl trägt das ja dazu bei, dass wir Biker im Siebengebirge auch mal wieder etwas positiver gesehen werden ...


----------



## Krampe (30. April 2007)

Moin,
Heute steht`s auch im GA aber es soll nochmal am Lohrberg gebrannt haben..!? 
Fazit: Kippe aus beim nächsten Uphill 
Christof


----------



## Centurion (30. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Moin,
> Heute steht`s auch im GA aber es soll nochmal am Lohrberg gebrannt haben..!?
> Fazit: Kippe aus beim nächsten Uphill
> Christof



Ja in der Nacht hat es noch mal heftig gebrannt. Die Besatzung eines Polizeihubschraubers hat es wohl beim Kontrollflug gesehen und die Feuerwehrleute mit dem Suchscheinwerfer des Hubis zur Brandstelle geleitet.
Das sah schon klasse aus wie Helikopter in  der Nacht im Tiefflug über den Wald flog und der Suchscheinwerfer alles abglitt; auch wenn das Ereignis eher traurig war (viele munkeln von vorsätzlich herbeigeführten Feuer)... 

Das Mountainbiker aufgepaßt haben finde ich echt cool !
Das hilft etwas unser ramponiertes Ansehen zu verbessern.
Quasi: "Dein Mountainbiker - Helfer in der Not!"


----------



## Spooky (1. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten voraus:

*Unser Fred wird ein Jahr alt !!!*

Daher gibts am Freitag mal wieder eine feine Feierabendrunde im Siebengebirge.

Wir sind heute eine kleine Runde gefahren, die so oder so ähnlich auch am Freitag gefahren wird. Am Ende hatten wir 30km und 740hm auf dem Ticker. Technisch eher leicht, dafür gehts direkt am Anfang zweimal zur Margarethenhöhe rauf.

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4295

Spätere Einkehr nach der Tour bei uns oder einer Lokalität am Rhein nicht ausgeschlossen.


Viele Grüße und bis Freitag  
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (3. Mai 2007)

Zu Ehren unseres Jubiläums habe ich eine Kleinigkeit organisiert:    

http://www.rhein-in-flammen-bonn.de/

Ne, im Ernst: Wen von euch trifft man dort, und vor allen Dingen wo ? 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (3. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Zu Ehren unseres Jubiläums habe ich eine Kleinigkeit organisiert:
> 
> http://www.rhein-in-flammen-bonn.de/
> 
> ...



Wie wärs denn mit Löwenburg  

Ne im Ernst, bin dann am "Oberkasseler Ufer" unterwegs, kostet das Bier nur die Hälfte von der anderen Seite  .

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Red Devil (3. Mai 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit Löwenburg



Ja für Löwenburg wäre ich auch!!!   

...und Jürgen bringt sicherlich wieder ein Tischfeuerwerk mit!!!   

Boris


----------



## Giom (3. Mai 2007)

ich glaube, ich werde samstag abend keine lust mehr auf die Löwenburg haben


----------



## Bike-Ralle (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo an Alle,

bei meinen letzte Ausflügen mit dem MTB ins Siebengebirge habe ich mal darauf geachtet was auf den Schildern am Eingang zum Naturschutzgebiet genauer steht. Von einem Radfahrverbot steht da überhaupt nichts. ich habe nicht ein offizielles Hinweisschild (die Pinselleien am Nonnenstromberg sind ja nicht offiziell) finden können auf dem auf diese Wegebreitenregelung hingewiesen wird. 

Also was ist jetzt darf man oder darf man nicht.


----------



## Schutzblech (4. Mai 2007)

Bike-Ralle schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> bei meinen letzte Ausflügen mit dem MTB ins Siebengebirge habe ich mal darauf geachtet was auf den Schildern am Eingang zum Naturschutzgebiet genauer steht. Von einem Radfahrverbot steht da überhaupt nichts. ich habe nicht ein offizielles Hinweisschild (die Pinselleien am Nonnenstromberg sind ja nicht offiziell) finden können auf dem auf diese Wegebreitenregelung hingewiesen wird.
> 
> Also was ist jetzt darf man oder darf man nicht.



Es gibt im Open-Trails-Forum einen Thread  zur Wegbreitenregelung im Siebengebirge. Auch wenn es nicht überall angeschlagen ist, gilt offiziell die 2,5m-Regel. Mit dem Fahrrad zu befahrende Wege müssen demnach auf mindestens 2,5m Breite durchgängig befahrbar sein. Über ein oder zwei Dezimeter wird sicher nicht diskutiert, ansonsten nehmen es die Herren von der ULB recht genau.

Eine omnipräsente Beschilderung, die auf alle möglichen Ver- und Gebote hinweist, ist für die Gültigkeit und Durchsetzung von Regelungen nicht erforderlich. Es gilt, dass man sich über lokale Regelungen zu informieren hat.

Gruß,
Schutzblech.


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Mai 2007)

Wenn du zu den anderen Waldnutzern rücksichtvoll bist(Schritt-Tempo beim passieren), werden die Naturparkrangern dich nicht behelligen so lange du auf ausgeschilderten Wegen fährst. 
Ach ja, der Pinseler vom Nonnenstromberg ist nicht soo freundlich wenn du in dort samt Bike triffst..
Eine Wegbreitenregelung gibt es aber laut FFH Umsetzung 7GB trotzdem.


----------



## Schutzblech (4. Mai 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Wenn du zu den anderen Waldnutzern rücksichtvoll bist(Schritt-Tempo beim passieren), werden die Naturparkrangern dich nicht behelligen so lange du auf ausgeschilderten Wegen fährst.



Häh? 

"...auf ausgeschilderten Wegen". Wie denn "ausgeschildert"? Nach Rhöndorf da lang, zur Löwenburg hier rauf und zum Milchhäuschen da vorne links - und schon ist's geduldet? 
Schmarrn.


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2007)

An den meisten Wanderkarten gibt es noch einen Hinweis auf die früherer (recht schwammige) Regelung: 'Radfahren nur auf breiten Wegen'. Nichts desto trotz gilt die 2,5m Regelung, obs uns nun gefällt oder nicht.



Bike-Ralle schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> bei meinen letzte Ausflügen mit dem MTB ins Siebengebirge habe ich mal darauf geachtet was auf den Schildern am Eingang zum Naturschutzgebiet genauer steht. Von einem Radfahrverbot steht da überhaupt nichts. ich habe nicht ein offizielles Hinweisschild (die Pinselleien am Nonnenstromberg sind ja nicht offiziell) finden können auf dem auf diese Wegebreitenregelung hingewiesen wird.
> 
> Also was ist jetzt darf man oder darf man nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Ralle (4. Mai 2007)

Dann nennt mir mal einen Link auf diese FFH Richtlinier und einen Link dass das Seibengebirgen ein FFH Gebiet ist.
Ich konnte nichts finden.

Kein Mensch kann von mir verlangen dass ich Stundenlang telefoniere um mich zu vergewissern ob ich da Radfahren darf oder nicht.


----------



## Schutzblech (4. Mai 2007)

Bike-Ralle schrieb:


> Dann nennt mir mal einen Link auf diese FFH Richtlinier und einen Link dass das Seibengebirgen ein FFH Gebiet ist.
> Ich konnte nichts finden.
> 
> Kein Mensch kann von mir verlangen dass ich Stundenlang telefoniere um mich zu vergewissern ob ich da Radfahren darf oder nicht.



Aus der FFH-Verordnung kannst Du auch keine 2,5m-Regel ableiten. Die kann es auch aus anderen - wenn auch meist Naturschutz-bezogenen - Gründen geben.

Aber im von mir genannten Thread ist gleich im zweiten Posting ein Link zur DIMB. Und die weiß was drüber.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die recht naheliegenden Suchbegriffe >siebengebirge mtb regelung< bei Google schon gleich die passenden Antworten liefern, gell.

Außerdem wirst Du ja nicht gleich verhaftet. Wenn Du als Auswärtiger plausibel glaubhaft machen kannst, dass Du von sehr restriktiven Lokalregelungen nichts wusstest, wird man's Dir erklären und Dich zu Fuß weiterschicken.


----------



## Krampe (4. Mai 2007)

Also ich bin immer so freundlich zu den Leuten wie sie mir auch begegnen...
Mit oder ohne Bike, mit oder ohne Pinsel...
Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut und jeder bekommt was er verdient..
Gruß Christof


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (4. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Also ich bin immer so freundlich zu den Leuten wie sie mir auch begegnen...
> Mit oder ohne Bike, mit oder ohne Pinsel...
> Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut und jeder bekommt was er verdient..
> Gruß Christof



... komisch ich bekomme nie was ich verdiene  
... dann werd´ich mich ganz an dein Hinterrad hängen  
... und im Zweifelsfall bist du schuld   

... schöne jrooß us eggeb   
... Gerd


----------



## Waschbaer (4. Mai 2007)

Schön war's! Ich würde sagen, wir haben das Einjährige würdig gefeiert. Vielen Dank natürlich an den Guide und Tourentreffinitiator Marco für die feine Tour - nur schade, dass der Biergarten so schnell zu gemacht hat.

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Freti (5. Mai 2007)

Ja, ich bedanke mich auch für die Erkenntnis, dass mein Fahrwerk gut ist, nur der Typ der draufsitzt hat nichts drauf.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (5. Mai 2007)

hallo,

war ne echt sehr schöne jubiläums-tour heute, äh gestern. marco schafft´s immer wieder unbekanntes dem 7gb zu entlocken. aber das absolute highlight war heute, äh gestern, der pferdeweg. hammer den ganzen weg im blindflug mit vollgas durch ne staubwolke, ach herrlich.   danke für diese und all die schönen touren im letzten jahr und natürlich für diesen thread.


> @jürgen:nur schade, dass der Biergarten so schnell zu gemacht hat


  haben thomas und ich uns auch gedacht und in einem anderen biergarten noch das jubliäum gebührend gefeiert. nur ob dat morgen, äh heute, was wird mit der blitzfitz-tour?



> @freti Ja, ich bedanke mich auch für die Erkenntnis, dass mein Fahrwerk gut ist, nur der Typ der draufsitzt hat nichts draufaber



dafür an der treppe ein zeichen gesetzt. also da der tourentreff ja bestehen bleibt, jetzt öfter mal mitfahren

gruss dirk


----------



## bolt (5. Mai 2007)

die tour gestern hat wirklich schwer spaß gemacht, herzlichen dank dafür!!! ob das tempo allerdings langsam war? strecke und stimmung waren allerdings mal wieder prächtig! bis zum nächsten mal! schönen gruß, kathrin


----------



## blitzfitz (5. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir ein herliches Dankeschön an den Guide. Tolle Tour.  

Besonders der Abschnitt zwischen Ölberg und Stenzelberg war super und diesmal völlig neu für mich. Klasse!  

Ciao,
    Ralf


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Mai 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Häh?
> 
> "...auf ausgeschilderten Wegen". Wie denn "ausgeschildert"? Nach Rhöndorf da lang, zur Löwenburg hier rauf und zum Milchhäuschen da vorne links - und schon ist's geduldet?
> Schmarrn.



Du hast das schon genau richtig verstanden. Der Zusatz "ausgeschildert" soll Trampelpfade, die nicht im offiziellen (auf aktuellen Karten) Wegenetz des 7gb sind ausschließen. 
Und Geduldet bedeutet natürlich, nicht dass man dieses so in den aktuellen Verordnungen(FFH) nachlesen und darauf beziehen kann !!

Kapiert!? OK, nicht..dann versuche ichs nochmal: Bleib auf den Wegen, Grüße Fußgänger, Keine Bremsungen mit blockierenden Rädern, passiere Fußgänger  nur mit deutlich reduziertetem Tempo oder halte auf schmalen Wegen an und lass sie passieren!Freundlich sein.


----------



## Splash (5. Mai 2007)

Es ist irgendwie alles ein geben und nehmen. Und so wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, schallt es meist herraus. Genau wie Airhaenz schon sagte, sollte man gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen.

Wer was zu der 2,5m-Regelung (ist übrigens von der Bezirksregierung Köln verfügt worden), kann dies auf der DIMB-Seite unter "Siebengebirge" mit Schriftverkehr nachlesen. An einer neuen Lösung wird noch gearbeitet - wir Biker sind aber nur dann ein verlässlicher Verhandlungspartner, wie wir uns auch fair verhalten und keine Doubles am Lohrberg buddeln oder Wanderer mit Tempo 50 im Downhill schneiden (eigentlich sollte dies aber auch der gesund Menschenverstand verbieten)...


----------



## Schutzblech (5. Mai 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Kapiert!? OK, nicht..dann versuche ichs nochmal: Bleib auf den Wegen, Grüße Fußgänger, Keine Bremsungen mit blockierenden Rädern, passiere Fußgänger  nur mit deutlich reduziertetem Tempo oder halte auf schmalen Wegen an und lass sie passieren!Freundlich sein.



Was hat das jetzt mit der Beschilderung zu tun?

Zunächst einmal sollte das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten bei den MTBler in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen sein. Es macht aber noch immer nicht aus einem verbotenen Weg einen erlaubten.
Wer hier im Forum entsprechend anfragt, muss die offizielle Regelung erfahren. Das positives Verhalten für weniger Reibflächen mit anderen Erholungssuchenden sorgt und vielleicht auch mehr Toleranz seitens der Obrigkeit erhoffen lässt steht auf einem anderen Blatt und kann nicht pauschal von der Wegbeschilderung abgeleitet werden.


----------



## Spooky (6. Mai 2007)

Hier noch die kurze Nachlese der Jubiläumstour von Freitag.

Am Start fanden sich diesmal 12 Biker/innen ein:


blitzfitz
Red Devil
dom2111
dropomat
monsterchen
gerdu
melb
bolt
Waschbaer
Handlampe
Daywalker74
Freti

Durchs Nachtigallental, vorbei an Hirschburg, Milchhäuschen und Nasseplatz gins es schnurstracks Richtung Löwenburger Hof. 

Auf dem Weg dorthin war noch der extreme Aufstieg hoch zur Jungfernhardt zu meistern:







Dort wurden die mühsam erstrampelten Höhenmeter direkt wieder trailig vernichtet. Der Trail spuckte uns am Waldfriedhof wieder aus und getreu dem Motto: nach jedem Downhill folgt ein Uphill machten wir uns nun daran, das Höhenmeterkonto weiter aufzubessern.

Auf dem Weg vorbei am Ulanen-Denkmal in Richtung Jungfernhardt enstanden diese Aufnahmen:











An Margarethenhöhe und Ölberg vorbei ging es weiter in Richtung Gut Buschhofen über ein paar feine, eher unbekannte Trails erreichten wir schließlich den Stenzelberg.











Nun folgte der wohl spaßigste Teil der Tour, ein staubtrockener Pferdeweg führte uns talwärts und entließ uns erst wieder am Kloster Heisterbach auf einem der Hauptwege. Mann bin ich froh, das ich relativ weit vorne fahren konnte  






Alles in Allem eine gelunge Veranstaltung, mit netten Mitfahren und trotz der Teilnahme von Uwe und Thomas pannenfrei  Zum Schluß hatte ich 38km und 880hm bei einem Schnitt von knapp 15km/h auf dem Tacho.

Wer noch mehr Fotos gucken möchte findet diese hier:

http://de.sevenload.com/alben/Ug35fXS


Danke an alle Mitfahren/innen und bis zum nächsten Mal  
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Marco,

dann auch noch von mir einen herzlichen Dank für die schöne Tour durch "unser" 7GB!!

Einzig die Feinstaubbelastung war streckenweise doch recht stark   

Viele Grüße auch an den Rest der Mitfahrer 

Boris


----------



## Giom (6. Mai 2007)

Hi,
schönes bike hast du da ! Wäre es seine Grösse würden wir sicherlich ab und zu Marco darauf erwischen
gruss
guillaume


----------



## bikeFLOH (9. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

wann ist denn das nächste 7gb treffen würde gerne bei euch mitfahren.
bin neu in bonn und suche noch biker. sonst bin ich soooo alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (12. Mai 2007)

@bikeFLOH: Ich denke mal, das es nächste Woche wieder eine Feierabendrunde im 7g geben wird, einfach mal das LMB und diesen Thread im Auge behalten.

@all: Am morgigen Sonntag findet im Siebengebirge der alljährliche Volkswandertag 'Sieben auf einen Streich' statt. Deshalb sollten wir meiner Meinung nach im Laufe des Vormittags und frühen nachmittags das Kerngebiet des 7g meiden.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (12. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute,

wer hat Lust, entsprechendes Wetter vorrausgesetzt, nächsten Donnerstag (Vatertag) mit zur CTF nach Weibern zu kommen ?

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass man dort auch den ein oder anderen TTLer antreffen wird.  

Alle Info gibts hier:

http://www.rsc-weibern.de/allgemein/Vatertag2007/2007rtfctf01.html


VG
Marco


----------



## Centurion (12. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Am morgigen Sonntag findet im Siebengebirge der alljährliche Volkswandertag 'Sieben auf einen Streich' statt. Deshalb sollten wir meiner Meinung nach im Laufe des Vormittags und frühen nachmittags das Kerngebiet des 7g meiden.Grüße Marco



Danke für die Info  !


----------



## Holzlarer (13. Mai 2007)

hallo marco,

hab auch vor die ctf zu fahren. allerdings bin ich ein langschläfer und wollte nicht vor 10 uhr in weibern starten. was hattet ihr denn so geplant? wär schön ,wenn ne gemeinsame tour klappen würde.

gruss dirk


----------



## Spooky (13. Mai 2007)

Hi Dirk,

geplant ist eigentlich noch gar nix, da ich erst mal abwarten wollte wie das Wetter so wird. Wegen der Startzeit habe ich  an irgendwann zwischen 09:00 und 10:00 gedacht. Mal schauen, wann und wo wir uns z.B.: mit den TTLer treffen können.


VG
Marco




Holzlarer schrieb:


> hallo marco,
> 
> hab auch vor die ctf zu fahren. allerdings bin ich ein langschläfer und wollte nicht vor 10 uhr in weibern starten. was hattet ihr denn so geplant? wär schön ,wenn ne gemeinsame tour klappen würde.
> 
> gruss dirk


----------



## Giom (13. Mai 2007)

welche runde fährt ihr?
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (13. Mai 2007)

Wenn wir fahren dann die 'Große'.



Giom schrieb:


> welche runde fährt ihr?
> gruß
> guillaume


----------



## Giom (14. Mai 2007)

9h30 in weibern?
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (14. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> 9h30 in weibern?
> guillaume


Wenns nicht regnet -  Ansonsten    

Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (14. Mai 2007)

stimmt, 'ne neu erkältung sollte ich mir sparen


----------



## Fungrisu (15. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wenns nicht regnet -  Ansonsten
> 
> Grüße
> Marco




Bin ganz deiner Meinung Marco.
Wenn es nicht regnet sind wir auch mit 3-4 Leuten dabei.
Würden dann auch um 9:30Uhr in Weibern sein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Giom (16. Mai 2007)

ich falle morgen aus, sorry. Falls ihr fährt, wünsche euch viel Spass und hoffentlich doch trockenes Wetter!
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Marco wie wäre es wenn du am Samstag mit uns rund um den Rodderberg fährst Gruß Micha.


----------



## Spooky (16. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ich falle morgen aus, sorry. Falls ihr fährt, wünsche euch viel Spass und hoffentlich doch trockenes Wetter!
> gruß
> Guillaume


Was ist los Giom ? Immer noch nicht wieder fit ? Da der Rest der TTler ja auch schon abgesagt hat werden wir morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden ob wir Richtung Weibern aufbrechen oder nicht. Ich denke aber eher das wir auch nicht fahren werden.



M.Panzer schrieb:


> Hallo Marco wie wäre es wenn du am Samstag mit uns rund um den Rodderberg fährst Gruß Micha.


Mal schauen Micha, wollte am Samstag eigentlich gerne ne größere Runde drehen.


----------



## Giom (16. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Was ist los Giom ? Immer noch nicht wieder fit ?



leider nicht

ich hoffe noch, daß ich am Samstag wieder ganz normal fahren kann, aber ich habe das gefüll, ich würde morgen auf dem bike mehr kaputt machen.


Deine VCD von der Pfalz (Produktion Herr Handlampe) habe ich monsterchen gegeben.

Euch morgen viel Spaß, ob in weibern oder im Hausgebirge. 

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (16. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> leider nicht
> 
> ich hoffe noch, daß ich am Samstag wieder *ganz normal fahren kann*, aber ich habe das gefüll, ich würde morgen auf dem bike mehr kaputt machen.


Konntest du das schon jemals ?   Weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## Giom (16. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Konntest du das schon jemals ?



da spielt sich immer viel im kopf... bin ja nie groß geworden


----------



## bikeFLOH (21. Mai 2007)

Moin moin, 

am Bunkerpfad liegt hinter der ersten Linkskurve eine Linde über dem Weg. 
Bitte Vorsicht!!


----------



## Spooky (22. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin,

am Freitag um 18:30 Uhr, Eingang Nachtigallental gibts die nächste kleine Feierabenrunde im Siebengebirge.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4564

BTW:
Ich bin am WE mal eine potentielle Strecke für Best-Of-7G abgefahren. Ich glaube bevor ich die ins LMB stelle muss ich noch ein wenig trainieren   Bei gerade mal 2/3 der Strecke: 70km und 2200hm.  Oder wir machen einfach ne Zweitages-Veranstaltung draus  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (22. Mai 2007)

Das hört sich gut an, Marco. Wann ungefähr planst Du die Best-Of-7GB zu veranstalten? Ist bis dahin die Kaffee-Tante  vom letzten mal wieder da?
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Spooky (22. Mai 2007)

Ursprünglich hatte ich an Juni gedacht, aber wie oben geschrieben muss ich dafür erst noch was trainieren. Also wirds eher Juli, August, September ... oder wir warten einfach bis zum nächsten WP - Ist nicht so warm und gibt dazu noch Punkte.  

Die Verfahrmöglichkeit hoch zum Stux wird im Übrigen NICHT im Programm sein, somit erübrigt sich der Rest deiner Frage von selbst  




Giom schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an, Marco. Wann ungefähr planst Du die Best-Of-7GB zu veranstalten? Ist bis dahin die Kaffee-Tante  vom letzten mal wieder da?
> Gruß
> Guillaume


----------



## Goodnight (22. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Die Verfahrmöglichkeit hoch zum Stux wird im Übrigen NICHT im Programm sein, somit erübrigt sich der Rest deiner Frage von selbst



Keine Angst Guillaume
auch im Kerngebiet des 7GB kenne ich einige Gasthäuser, die mit gutem Kaffee oder Eiskaffe locken  Aber Spaß bei Seite, ich lasse mir etwas anderes einfallen, damit du noch ein paar Höhenmeter sammel kannst, sonst nimmt mich Spooky irgendwann nicht mehr mit.
Grüße von der Kaffeetante aus der Stadt der Kaffeehäuser


----------



## Izual (23. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,
nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder im Forum unterwegs.....
wer hat Lust hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4571

Gruß Chris


----------



## Spooky (24. Mai 2007)

Hi Chris,

lange nichts mehr gelesen. Deiner Signatur entnehme ich, dass euer Nachwuchs da ist - Glückwunsch !

Werde es heute abend vermutlich nicht schaffen, kannst mir aber wenn du magst mal deine Handy-Nr. per PM schicken. Evtl. kann man sich dann später irgendwo treffen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Izual (25. Mai 2007)

Danke für den Glückwunsch, denke bin bald auch mal wieder da bei wenn es mit dem Termin passt!
LMB und Forum hab ich eh immer ein Auge drauf  


Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (25. Mai 2007)

@Chris: Sorry, hab gestern doch nicht geschafft, bin erst um 19:30 Uhr aus dem Büro gekommen  

@all: Die Wetteraussichten für heute abend sehen ja nicht so prickelnd aus. Sollte heute wirklich die nächste SIntflut anstehen wird der Termin gecancelt. Schaut deshalb einfach um 17:00 Uhr noch mal hier rein.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Chris: Sorry, hab gestern doch nicht geschafft, bin erst um 19:30 Uhr aus dem Büro gekommen
> 
> @all: Die Wetteraussichten für heute abend sehen ja nicht so prickelnd aus. Sollte heute wirklich die nächste SIntflut anstehen wird der Termin gecancelt. Schaut deshalb einfach um 17:00 Uhr noch mal hier rein.
> 
> ...



Genau,  daher dürft Ihr alle bei mir an der Ahr eine lockere Konditionsrunde mitfahren, weil: 

Startzeit 9:00 Uhr 
Gewitterzeit 16:30 
Tourende:15:30


----------



## Mc Wade (25. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Chris: Sorry, hab gestern doch nicht geschafft, bin erst um 19:30 Uhr aus dem Büro gekommen
> 
> @all: Die Wetteraussichten für heute abend sehen ja nicht so prickelnd aus. Sollte heute wirklich die nächste SIntflut anstehen wird der Termin gecancelt. Schaut deshalb einfach um 17:00 Uhr noch mal hier rein.
> 
> ...





Hallo Marco ( Spooky ),

da ich ab 16 : 00 Uhr keine Moeglichkeit habe im Internet nachzuschauen, werde ich mich ( auch wegen dem Wetter ) wieder abmelden, schade nehme dann die naechste Gelegenheit bei einer Deiner 7geb Touren wahr. 

Gruss

Willibald


----------



## Spooky (25. Mai 2007)

So, hier fängst gerade an zu regnen damit fällt die Tour aus. Der Ersatztermin wird rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
hier ein Artikel von heute über das Siebengebirge.
*Naturpark nicht völlig national*

ERSTELLT 25.05.07, 18:24h



Blick vom Rodderberg über Mehlem hinweg auf das Siebengebirge mit Drachenfels (oben rechts) und Drachenburg.








Artikel mailen



Druckfassung




 *Königswinter/Sankt Augustin* - Das Siebengebirge soll der 15. Nationalpark Deutschlands werden. Diese Absicht haben gestern der Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge (VVS) und Landrat Frithjof Kühn auf dem Ölberg bei Königswinter kundgetan. Das Areal soll den Kernbereich des Siebengebirges umfassen, das im Norden von Bonn-Holzlar über Königswinter bis nach Bad Honnef reicht. Ortslagen werden ausgespart. Im Fall einer Einigung mit der Landesregierung von Rheinland-Pfalz könnte der Nationalpark auch bis nach Unkel ausgedehnt werden. Auf die geplante Vergrößerung des Naturparks Siebengebirge haben die Pläne keine Auswirkung. Wie berichtet, sollen auch weite Flächen Sankt Augustins in den Naturpark integriert werden. Dabei handelt es sich um das Pleistal und Teile des Birlinghovener Walds. 
Das Etikett Naturpark ist mit einem deutlich geringeren Schutzstatus als dem des Nationalparks verbunden. Zum Beispiel entstehen dadurch keine Einschränkungen für Bauaktivitäten. Die Entscheidungshoheit bleibt weiterhin bei den betroffenen Kommunen. Insgesamt soll die Fläche des Naturparks von derzeit 4550 auf dann 11 000 Hektar ausgeweitet werden. (rjo)


----------



## Krampe (26. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> So, hier fängst gerade an zu regnen damit fällt die Tour aus. Der Ersatztermin wird rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Wo warst Du denn heute?  
 Du hast was verpasst....
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (26. Mai 2007)

Spooky war heute auf der Löwenburg


----------



## Krampe (26. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Spooky war heute auf der Löwenburg



Und ich wette du bist ihm da mindestens 10 mal begegnet..


----------



## Giom (26. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Und ich wette du bist ihm da mindestens 10 mal begegnet..



falsch: war nur 9 mal da, aber auch paar mal lohrber, ölberg und drachenfels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (26. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> falsch: war nur 9 mal da, aber auch paar mal lohrber, ölberg und drachenfels



Oh, da hast du ja richtig Abwechslung in die Route reingebracht 
Aber im Ernst, wenn dir mal die Löwenburg auf den Kopf fällt, fahr nochmal mit uns, das trainiert auch..


----------



## Giom (26. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Oh, da hast du ja richtig Abwechslung in die Route reingebracht
> Aber im Ernst, wenn dir mal die Löwenburg auf den Kopf fällt, fahr nochmal mit uns, das trainiert auch..



wahrscheinlich spätestens bei der Tour von Uwe am 24.06.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (27. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ja, war gestern mit meiner Neuen unterwegs:  





Wie siehts morgen am Feiertag mit ner gemeinsamen Runde aus ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (27. Mai 2007)

ich wäre dabei. uhrzeit, tempo, höhenmeter, dauer usw. ganz wie du magst


----------



## Spooky (27. Mai 2007)

Hier der Termin für morgen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4592

Vielleicht findet sich noch der ein oder andere Kurzentschlossene, würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.


Grüße
Marco

PS: Diesmal spielt das Wetter keine Rolle. Ich will biken


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Mai 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für morgen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4592
> 
> ...



Würde ja mitfahren, aber bin ehrlich: Das Wetter spielt bei mir eine Rolle 

Ich wünche Euch trotzdem eine schöne Tour, auf jeden Fall sind heute nicht viele Wanderer unterwegs. 

P.S - Jungfernfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (28. Mai 2007)

ich gucke seit 2 stunde ob marco die tour absagt... nix, und jetzt muß dann los... ich muß durch


----------



## Spooky (28. Mai 2007)

Ne Ne Leute,

habe mich am Freitag im Nachhinein so geärgert das ich die Tour abgesagt habe, gestern konnte ich auch nicht biken - Also es wird gefahren ... dann also auf zur Schlammschlacht.


Bis gleich 
Marco


----------



## Krampe (28. Mai 2007)

Ach hier ist es so schön trocken... 
Ich glaube ich gehe heute keinen Meter raus... 
Gruß an die Wassertreter.. 
Christof


----------



## Giom (28. Mai 2007)

Na ja,wir waren nicht sehr lange unterwegs, aber immerhin, es hat trotz Näße gut getan. Jetzt freue ich mich auf dem wohl verdienten Mitagessen: Darmfleisch von Lamm und Schwein mit Weißweinsoße und Nudeln... lecker!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Darmfleisch von Lamm und Schwein mit Weißweinsoße und Nudeln... lecker!


Selbstgemacht oder von Muttern aus Paris?


----------



## psychohit (28. Mai 2007)

Was ist bitte Darmfleisch? Hört sich nicht so lecker an....


----------



## Krampe (28. Mai 2007)

psychohit schrieb:


> Was ist bitte Darmfleisch? Hört sich nicht so lecker an....



Wieso? Nur weil Döner schöner klingt? Da weißt du auch nicht was du bekommst..:kotz: 
Hauptsache das richtige Getränk dazu....


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Mai 2007)

Darmfleisch??? Hört sich für mich so an:kotz:  Was der Franzose so alles ißt....... Unglaublich. Aber genauso unglaublich, wie seine Trainingseinheit im 7.Geb. 100km u. 4000hm RESPEKT!
Habe es Gestern Abend "nur" auf 102km und  ca.1500hm geschafft. Aber mit dem RR


----------



## psychohit (28. Mai 2007)

naja aber Darm...laß mich doch wenigstens im Glauben, daß es was gaaanz Gutes ist...


----------



## Ommer (28. Mai 2007)

sind nicht auch viele Würste in Darm gepackt?

z. B. leckere geräucherte Mettwürstchen...hmmm...


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...Was der Franzose so alles ißt....... Unglaublich...



Obacht! Die essen auch Froschschenkel!


----------



## Bike-Ralle (29. Mai 2007)

Hey wenn Ihr vorhabt nächstes WE wieder mal ne Tour zu fahren, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Bin sonst immer alleine im 7Gebirge unterwegs........


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Obacht! Die essen auch Froschschenkel!



 jetzt habe ich ein bischen Angst, wenn ich mal wieder auf die Fre$$e fliege und so hilflos da rum liege, das unser Freund die Situation ausnuzt und den Grill direkt neben mir anschmeißt


----------



## Giom (29. Mai 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich ein bischen Angst, wenn ich mal wieder auf die Fre$$e fliege und so hilflos da rum liege, das unser Freund die Situation ausnuzt und den Grill direkt neben mir anschmeißt


 
hey frosch, keine angst, dafür müßte ich erst zurück


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> hey frosch, keine angst, dafür müßte ich erst zurück



ne ne, nicht zurück, ich bin immer noch auf der ersten Runde, Du bist schon auf der dritten Runde


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ne ne, nicht zurück, ich bin immer noch auf der ersten Runde, Du bist schon auf der dritten Runde



Genau. Egal, wie lang eine Tour auch ausgeschrieben ist - Giom fährt sie mindestens 2x...


----------



## Giom (29. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Genau. Egal, wie lang eine Tour auch ausgeschrieben ist - Giom fährt sie mindestens 2x...


 
als ich samstag zum 8. mal von Bad Honnef auf die Löwenburg fuhr, kam ca. 50m vor der Burg ein unbekannter junger biker entgegen, der mir freundlicherweise lächelte und sagte "_*ist nicht mehr weit*_"... 

fand ich nett


----------



## monsterchen (29. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> als ich samstag zum 8. mal von Bad Honnef auf die Löwenburg fuhr, kam ca. 50m vor der Burg ein unbekannter junger biker entgegen, der mir freundlicherweise lächelte und sagte "_*ist nicht mehr weit*_"...
> 
> fand ich nett



   ,  was hast du ihm denn geantwortet?????

Ich glaub wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre, wäre ich vor lachen vom Rad gefallen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (29. Mai 2007)

nö, ich war selber sprachlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meti (29. Mai 2007)

gelogen hat er ja nicht


----------



## Izual (30. Mai 2007)

Hat irgend jemand lust Morgen ne runde zu Fahren? werde so ca. 17:30 Uhr in Holzlar losfahren!


----------



## Izual (31. Mai 2007)

also bei Interesse .....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4607


----------



## Bike-Ralle (31. Mai 2007)

Würde ja gerne mitkommen, aber 17:30Uhr schaffe ich nicht..... Schade.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Mai 2007)

Ich fahr normalerweise von Holzlar Richtung Thomasberg nach der Arbeit. Aber heute bin ich mal mit den Auto bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Fungrisu (5. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,
da das Wetter nun auch wieder mitspielt dachte ich mir für Mittwoch eine Feierabendvorfeiertagsrunde zu fahren.

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jörg,
bin Mittwoch abend leider nicht da, sonst wäre ich gerne gekommen!
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Izual (10. Juni 2007)

Fährt hier heut irgend einer?


----------



## Harzerbergziege (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich bin aus den Alpen wieder zurück. 

Fährt einer am Sonntag hier mit?

Termin: So, 01.07.2007 
Titel: Durch die Vulkane 
km: 68/50/30 
Punkte: 4/3/2 
Veranstalter: RC Albatros 1924 Andernach e.V. 
Landesverband: RLP 
Startort: 56626 Andernach 
Startplatz: Berufsschule, Schillerring 
Startzeit: 07:00-10:00 

Übrigens; unser 4ter Mann für das 24h Rennen am Nürbungring am 4-5. August ist ausgefallen. Hat einer Lust auf die MTB Strecke?

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Giom (26. Juni 2007)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Fährt einer am Sonntag hier mit?
> 
> Termin: So, 01.07.2007
> Titel: Durch die Vulkane
> ...


 
Du kannst schon alle ausschließen, die an der _Team Tomburg's CTF_ teilnehmen werden.
Dort werden auch 2 Strecken angeboten (aber 0 Punkte)

gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Izual (1. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Wieso ist den hier nix mehr los  

Keine Touren  , nicht mal einer der was schreibt ..........


----------



## Harzerbergziege (2. Juli 2007)

Ja die tummeln sich alle im Forum Team Tomburg.

Ich bin morgen eine lockere Runde im 7GB unterwegs. Eher langsam, da ich meine bessere Hälfte langsam an das 24h-Rennen vorbereiten muß. 

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Fungrisu (4. Juli 2007)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ja die tummeln sich alle im Forum Team Tomburg.
> 
> Ich bin morgen eine lockere Runde im 7GB unterwegs. Eher langsam, da ich meine bessere Hälfte langsam an das 24h-Rennen vorbereiten muß.
> 
> ...



Hi Tobias,
welches 24Std. Rennen fahrt ihr denn?
Wir starten im August in Duisburg  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Juli 2007)

Hi Jörg,
ich weiß das Ihr in Duisburg seid. Ist auch am 4-5. oder? Wir sind mit 2 Team auf dem Nürburg. Ein Rennrad und ein MTB Team. Waren letztes Jahr schon dabei. Termin ist leider am 4-5. August.
Handlampe war letztes Jahr mit Bruder auch der RR-Strecke.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## monsterchen (17. Juli 2007)

Was ein geiles Wetter, ich liebe diese Hitze  
Hab ich doch eben erst mal meine Tochter  eingepackt,
und ein bisschen Krafttraining den Ölberg hoch gemacht.

Hier ein paar Impressionen der Tour , die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

Zuerst ging es an den dollendorfer Weinbergen vorbei,









am Kloster Heisterbach, Einkehrhaus und Magarethenhöhe vorbei, ging es dann auf den Ölberg.








wo es folgende Aussichten zu genießen gab,













das hat einfach Spass gemacht    


Bis bald

Thomas


----------



## Giom (17. Juli 2007)

und in der Zeit saß ich im Büro
Hättest du noch dazu ein Foto der Löwenburg gestellt, müßte ich... müßte ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (18. Juli 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Was ein geiles Wetter, ich liebe diese Hitze
> Hab ich doch eben erst mal meine Tochter  eingepackt,
> und ein bisschen Krafttraining den Ölberg hoch gemacht.
> 
> ...




Moin,

na endlich kommt mal wieder so langsam etwas Schwung in den Laden hier...es ist ja so ruhig geworden...habe ich was verpasst...ist es zu heiß, zu kalt oder zu trocken? ...Fährt denn keiner mehr außer unser französischer Freund, mein Nachbar und manchmal ich?
...und ich dachte der Winterschlaf ist schon längst vorbei...
...würde mich freuen, wenn nochmal eine Tour ausgeschrieben würde...

Bis denne mal 
Markus


----------



## der.anderehelge (20. Juli 2007)

Moin,

ich fühle mich irgendwie mitschuldig. Am Sonntag bin ich mal wieder umgezogen, Gardinen hängen noch nicht aber ich habe ernsthaft vor heute und am WE wieder zu fahren. Tour kann ich so nicht anbieten, ich fahr nur so Feierabendrunde und sogar dabei verfahre ich mich. Aber mal verabreden sollte doch drin sein.

Gruß Helge


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juli 2007)

Ja, wir sollten so oft im 7GB biken wie es geht, bald kommen die Nationalpark-Ranger . Wir sollten auch mal die Wanderer, die wir auf unseren Lieblingswegen treffen, mal ansprechen und dann  informieren. So nach dem Motto:* Wissen Sie, wenn hier erstmal der Nationalpark ist, werden wir beide hier nicht mehr unterwegs sein dürfen.*


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2007)

Mit Anhänger, Zwergin und Downhillboliden auf den Ölberg, Respekt.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juli 2007)

@monsterchen: 

Thomas, du Tier. 
Schöne Bilder von deiner Kleinen inc. Aussicht hast du da gemacht. 

Hattest du ein Stativ dabei?? 

Ich hätte nach der Anstrengung da hoch kein zitterfreies Bild mehr hinbekommen.


----------



## Krampe (22. Juli 2007)

Gib zu, Du wolltest uns nur *Angst *machen..
Diesen Zustand nennt man "Übertrainiert" und ist die Vorstufe zum meditativen Löwenburgrundenfahren... 
Die Bilder sind allerdings super.. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## windsurfenXXL (22. Juli 2007)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fühle mich irgendwie mitschuldig. Am Sonntag bin ich mal wieder umgezogen, Gardinen hängen noch nicht aber ich habe ernsthaft vor heute und am WE wieder zu fahren. Tour kann ich so nicht anbieten, ich fahr nur so Feierabendrunde und sogar dabei verfahre ich mich. Aber mal verabreden sollte doch drin sein.
> 
> Gruß Helge



Guten Morgen,

konnte nicht mehr schlafen...heh Helge lange nichts mehr von dir gehört oder gesehen...bin leider dieses Wochenende bei den Schwiegereltern in Stuttgart, d.h. wir kommen erst heute (Sonntag) irgendwann am späteren Nachmittag wieder! ...aber wir sollten mal fahren...z.B. am Donnerstag (26.07.2007, 17::30h)...da fahren ein paar Kollegen und meiner Einer durch Ennert und 7GB. Treffpunkt ist vor der T-Mobile an der Bank...haste Lust, dann  sag mal bescheid?

Auch ein "Grüß Gott" an die anderen, die sich nach längerer Abstinenz wieder in den Tourentreff 7GB "verirrt haben"...und Uwe, Christof oder Frank...wie schaut es aus?

@Nachbar und Giom: wie wars gestern...?

VG
Markus


----------



## bolt (22. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,

gibt es hier auch leute, die auch rennrad fahren!?

von unserem Rad-am-Ring 4er Team (4.-5.8.) sind uns zwei fahrer abhanden gekommen und wir suchen ersatz.

wer hat lust sich die nacht um die ohren zu schlagen?!

sind bereits letztes jahr gefahren, war eine super sache!!

grüße

marco und kathrin


----------



## sibby08 (22. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> und in der Zeit saß ich im Büro
> Hättest du noch dazu ein Foto der Löwenburg gestellt, müßte ich... müßte ich...


 
Du willst die Löwenburg sehen?
Schau mal hinten links





Mein Spätausflug letzten Sonntag Abend. Ich war erst gegen 21:00 Uhr oben angekommen. Was soll ich sagen, auf der Rückfahrt nach Siegburg musste ich ganz schön Gas machen, hatte ja kein Licht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (22. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @monsterchen:
> 
> Thomas, du Tier.
> Schöne Bilder von deiner Kleinen inc. Aussicht hast du da gemacht.
> ...



Zum Glück hat die Sonne geschienen, dadurch war die Belichtungszeit so kurz, dass mein Zittern nicht auffällt ...


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. Juli 2007)

bolt schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es hier auch leute, die auch rennrad fahren!?
> 
> ...



Hi, wir sind auch mit 2 Teams auf dem Ring. MTB und Rennrad. 
Haben gerade so das MTB Team wieder zusammen bekommen.
Aber Fahrer haben wir nicht über, ich kann mich aber mal umhören!
Gruß
Tobias


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Juli 2007)

Mensch Markus,

am Donnerstag 17:30 komme ich gerne mit. Arbeitstechnisch scheint das auch gut zu funktionieren. Ist der Treffpunkt bei T-mobile in Ramersdorf nähe Adenauer Brücke? Ich kenne die Ecke nicht gut, schicke Dir zur Sicherheit per PM noch meine Handynummer. 

Denn Umzug bedeutet auch bis Mitte August kein Internet zu Hause.

Gruß Helge


----------



## Handlampe (26. Juli 2007)

Einen Termin für heute gibt es nicht?
Ich komme aber trotzdem um 17.30 Uhr zur T-Mobile.....


----------



## Jekyll1000 (27. Juli 2007)

Vorsicht auf den Wegen, die in südl. Richtung von der Maragrethenhöhe wegführen: Da haben wieder ein paar Mountainbike-Hasser Baumstämme quer auf die Wege gelegt !


----------



## Harzerbergziege (27. Juli 2007)

Stimmt  das mit den Baumstämmen ist mir vor 4 Wochen auch schon passiert!

Vor allem vom der Weg Oelberg zur Magerittenhöhe in der Kurve!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (27. Juli 2007)

Hi Leutz,
Also die (Telekom)-Tour gestern war richtig schön und mit netten Leuten von denen ich glaube ich keinen kannte. Nochmals Dank an Bernd den Tourguide. 
Im 7-Gebirge kann man sich halt auch schön müde fahren , gell? 
Schade das ein Tomburger wegen Defekt aufgeben musste (warum überrascht mich das jetzt nicht? )
Ach ja ein paar Bäumchen/Äste lagen auch bei uns quer, aber mich stört so ein Kinderkram eigentlich nicht wirklich. Ich nehme sie wie sie kommen... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Schade das ein Tomburger wegen Defekt aufgeben musste (warum überrascht mich das jetzt nicht? )



Naja, aber ein so schnelles Aus hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Ansonsten schummel ich mich ja meistens noch bis zum Ende durch  

Mal schauen, wenn ich mein Rädchen noch hin bekomme werde ich morgen mal mit den 7 Hillern fahren um ein wenig Frust abzubauen.


----------



## Spooky (27. Juli 2007)

Mal ganz ehrlich, wundert ihr euch wirklich noch über sowas  

Ich bin vorgestern mal wieder am Lohrberg lang und seit ich denn kenne lagen da noch nie soviele Bäume im Weg rum. Hmmm könnte das vieleicht irgendwas damit zu tun habe, das irgendwelche Volldeppen dort seit Wochen immer neue Kicker, Hügel und sonstwas buddeln und da wie die Geisteskranken am WE runterbretten.

Der Ölberg ist genau so ein gutes Beispiel, am WE zur besten Kaffee-Kuchenzeit dort den Kanaldeckelweg oder die Abfahrt auf der anderen Seite runterknallen und dabei (selbst erlebt) fast nen Hund plattgemacht. 

Just my 50-Cent.




Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Vorsicht auf den Wegen, die in südl. Richtung von der Maragrethenhöhe wegführen: Da haben wieder ein paar Mountainbike-Hasser Baumstämme quer auf die Wege gelegt !





Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Stimmt  das mit den Baumstämmen ist mir vor 4 Wochen auch schon passiert!
> 
> Vor allem vom der Weg Oelberg zur Magerittenhöhe in der Kurve!


----------



## Red Devil (30. Juli 2007)

*...30.7.* ... ...da war doch was!!!  

   

unser *Siebenjebirchsgeist* hat Geburtstag

Hallo Marco, alles liebe zum Geburtstag von deinen Lieblingszwerjen Steffi und Boris. Lass dich schön feiern heute... 
...und? ...wann gibt es ne Geburtstagstour   

LG Steffi, Boris mit den Minizwerjen Leon und Titus


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juli 2007)

*MARCOOO*


Falls du noch lebst: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Juli 2007)

schließe ich mich gern an ... Happy Birthday Marco


----------



## Giom (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Marco,
von mir auch alles Gute zum geburtstag!!!!
  
Ich hoffe wir fahren  bald wieder zusammen!
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Harzerbergziege (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo Marco,

von auch alles Gute 
Tobias


----------



## Spooky (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die vielen netten Glückwünsche. 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja morgen zu der Tour von Meister Lampe um den ein oder anderen endlich mal wiederzusehen.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## windsurfenXXL (31. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen,

@Marco: Logisch...auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich!

Ja ich kämpfe noch mit mir, ob auch ich mich dem Meister Lampe anschließen soll, aber man fährt ja auch wieder den nächsten Tag mit ein paar Kollegen...das würde dann extra hart...naja, obwohl...

Nunja, wer Lust hat und nicht mit dem Meister Uwe fahre kann oder will, der kann gern am Donnerstag 17:30h an der T-Mobile vorbeischneien und mit uns mitradeln?
@Helge: Und wieder Lust?

Strecke lautet:
Start T-Mobile Campus  Einrollen am Rhein lang bis Oberkassel  Langemarkstraße hoch  dann Waldweg hoch bis Vinxler Parkplatz  quer durch Vinxel  Minibrücke zur Kassler Heide rauf  runter zum Schlüsselwehr Nähe Kloster Heisterbach  (wenn Bedarf: Weilberg hoch und wieder runter)  quer über Dollendorfer Straße  hinterm Kloster hoch  nordwestlich um den Petersberg rum  mal schauen ob ich da den Trail nach Königswinter runter wieder finde  über die Ferdinand-Mühlens Straße  an der Hirschburg vorbei  Abzweig zur Wolkenburg  Milchhäuschen  Drachenfelsstraße hoch  Lohrberg bezwingen vom nordwestlichen Aussichtspunkt  und dann die Abfahrt südöstlich runter  Stellweg  ein Stückchen Schmelztal runter  Einsiedlertal wieder hoch zum Löwenburger Hof - Forstautobahn runter über Poßbach  und ein weiterer Versuch den Einstieg der Serpentinen runter wieder ins Schmelztal  durch Röhndorf durch  und wieder am Rhein zurück nach Oberkassel zur Eisdiele? (Ca. 45km)

Werde dann  evtl. ab nächster Woche die Touren auch in die Termine eintragen!

VG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Juli 2007)

Mensch Marco, alle jute zum jeburtstag nachträglich.

Die Rente rückt immer näher........ 

Gruß der immerlachende Thomas


----------



## Harzerbergziege (1. August 2007)

Hallo,

bin bei den Touren leider nicht dabei. 2 Tage vor dem 24 h Rennen sind nur noch lockere Runden angesagt. 

Aber nächste Woche bin ich auch mal  wieder dabei!

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Giom (1. August 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Aber wusstet Ihr schon, dass der Drachenfels der meistbesuchte "Gipfel" Europas ist oder sein soll?


 
Bin mal auf 2007er Zahlen gespannt: die Löwenburg dürfte nach vorne gerückt sein

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Redking (1. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Bin mal auf 2007er Zahlen gespannt: die Löwenburg dürfte nach vorne gerückt sein
> 
> Gruß
> Guillaume



NA wenn der NP kommt kannst du dir einen neuen Hügel suchen!  
Schau mal in der Bild 
Unter was würde sich ändern! 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## der.anderehelge (1. August 2007)

Hi Markus,

ich kann am Do nicht. Kommer erst so 20:00 Uhr aus München zurück. Werde dafür heute noch fahren, wird aber eher 19:00.

Gruß Helge


----------



## macarthur (5. August 2007)

Hallo,

noch ein Markus.

bin ganz als MTB´ler neu in diesem Forum und suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Trefft ich euch noch an der T-Mobile und kann man da noch mitfahren? Bisher bin ich meistens Touren in der Eifel gefahren, will jetzt aber wegen der zeitlichen Belastung durch den Job, Arbeitsstelle ist in Bonn und Wohnort Hennef-Lichtenberg, lieber in der Nähe fahren, als immer die relativ langen Anfahrten zu ahben.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## windsurfenXXL (6. August 2007)

macarthur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch ein Markus.
> 
> ...



Hi Macarthur (ich kann dich ja nicht mit meinem Namen anreden),
also ich freue mich immer auf neue Leute, bin vor ca. 1,5 Jahren auch hier nett aufgenommen worden...naja der Nachbar hat mich eher genötigt...

Klar kannste gerne am Donnerstag, um 17:30h mitfahren...veiileicht schaffe ich es ja diesmal einen "richtigen Termin" einzustellen...

bis denne
markus


----------



## macarthur (7. August 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hi Macarthur (ich kann dich ja nicht mit meinem Namen anreden),
> also ich freue mich immer auf neue Leute, bin vor ca. 1,5 Jahren auch hier nett aufgenommen worden...naja der Nachbar hat mich eher genötigt...
> 
> Klar kannste gerne am Donnerstag, um 17:30h mitfahren...veiileicht schaffe ich es ja diesmal einen "richtigen Termin" einzustellen...
> ...



Hi Markus (wirklich blöd den eigenen Namen zu verwenden),
wo genau ist denn der T-Mobile Campus? Schaue dann um 17:300 da zu sein.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## windsurfenXXL (8. August 2007)

HI Markus,

muß leider diesen Donners passen und das ist glaube ich auch vom Wetter her nicht so schlimm!

Evtl. fahre ich ein am Wochenende a bissle durchs 7GB, vielleicht haste da Lust?


VG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macarthur (9. August 2007)

Hi Markus,
bei dem Wetter heute läuft da wahrscheinlich gar nichts. Aber am WE könnten wir es ja versuchen. Kann es bloss erst kurzfristig sagen, da ich für meinen Job in Bereitschaft bin. Habe die eMails so eingestellt das die auf mein Handy direkt weiterlaufen, so das ich schnell antworten kann.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## macarthur (14. August 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> HI Markus,
> 
> muß leider diesen Donners passen und das ist glaube ich auch vom Wetter her nicht so schlimm!
> 
> ...



Hi windsirfer,

fährst du diesen Donnerstag?

Markus


----------



## Race4Hills (17. August 2007)

Hallo habe eine Tour am Samstag eingestellt im siebengebirge, vielleicht sieht man oder Frau sich ja.

Gruss jens

Impressionen Alpencross 2007


----------



## Giom (18. August 2007)

Ich war diesen samstag nicht im Siebengebirge. Aber ein bißchen radeln war ich schon. Hab 'ne "kleine Tour" von Verbier nach Grimentz  gemacht, nennt sich Grand Raid Cristalp. Start um 6h30 in Verbier, und nach 11h34, 121km und laut Ciclo etwas über 4800 Höhenmeter im Alpingelände kam ich auf Platz 663 erschöpft aber glücklich in Grimentz an.

Viele Grüße aus der Schweiz und bis bald auf der Löwenburg!

Guillaume


----------



## JürgenK (19. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Ich war diesen samstag nicht im Siebengebirge. Aber ein bißchen radeln war ich schon. Hab 'ne "kleine Tour" von Verbier nach Grimentz  gemacht, nennt sich Grand Raid Cristalp. Start um 6h30 in Verbier, und nach 11h34, 121km und laut Ciclo etwas über 4800 Höhenmeter im Alpingelände kam ich auf Platz 663 erschöpft aber glücklich in Grimentz an.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus der Schweiz und bis bald auf der Löwenburg!
> 
> Guillaume




unvorstellbar  unsereins trainiert schon für wesentlich kleinere Veranstaltungen 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Jürgen


----------



## Goodnight (19. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Ich war diesen samstag nicht im Siebengebirge. Aber ein bißchen radeln war ich schon. Hab 'ne "kleine Tour" von Verbier nach Grimentz  gemacht, nennt sich Grand Raid Cristalp. Start um 6h30 in Verbier, und nach 11h34, 121km und laut Ciclo etwas über 4800 Höhenmeter im Alpingelände kam ich auf Platz 663 erschöpft aber glücklich in Grimentz an.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus der Schweiz und bis bald auf der Löwenburg!
> 
> Guillaume



Das hat Guillaume gut gemacht, 
drum wird er auch nicht ausgelacht,
BRAVO BRAVO BRAVISSIMO!    

Viele Grüße 
Jürgen und Jessi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (19. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Ich war diesen samstag nicht im Siebengebirge. Aber ein bißchen radeln war ich schon. Hab 'ne "kleine Tour" von Verbier nach Grimentz  gemacht, nennt sich Grand Raid Cristalp. Start um 6h30 in Verbier, und nach 11h34, 121km und laut Ciclo etwas über 4800 Höhenmeter im Alpingelände kam ich auf Platz 663 erschöpft aber glücklich in Grimentz an.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus der Schweiz und bis bald auf der Löwenburg!
> 
> Guillaume



..war letzen Sonntag mit @bibi 1952 auf der LÖ-Burg, waren nur 3400 HM weniger als bei der Christalp.
Also bis bald wieder im 7GB.


----------



## tobi.ass (19. August 2007)

Her Giom, allergrößten Respekt!   Wie wahnsinnig müssen die sein, die das ganze 5 Stunden weniger schaffen??!!   Du bist ja schon ein Kampftier für mich  

Info für alle: Der Stenzelberg ist derzeit wg. akkutem Steinschlag am Steinbruch gesperrt.


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> I...Hab 'ne "kleine Tour" von Verbier nach Grimentz gemacht, nennt sich Grand Raid Cristalp. Start um 6h30 in Verbier, und nach 11h34, 121km und laut Ciclo etwas über 4800 Höhenmeter im Alpingelände kam ich auf Platz 663 erschöpft aber glücklich in Grimentz an.Guillaume


 
Klasse Leistung, Guillaume  ! Da können wir ja stolz auf den Eintrag "DE-Troisdorf" in der Finisher-Liste sein  . Dem ital. anmutenden Nachnamen nach scheinst Du aus einer alt eingessenen korsischen Familie abzustammen  .

Gibt es irgendwo Fotos von Dir bei der Christalp?


----------



## Holzlarer (19. August 2007)

hallo guillaume, mein glückwunsch.  hammer leistung!!!!!!  na da hat sich doch das trainingslager in rodalben gelohnt;-)  und das die löwenburg mim hochalpinengelände vergleichbar ist wussten wir doch alle!

bis bald mal

dirk


----------



## Riderin (20. August 2007)

hey Du Verrückter.. Glückwunsch, ich wusste, dass Du es schaffst.
Du hast ja auch lange und hart dafür trainiert.

und nun will ich Fotos sehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Eine bildliche Dokumentation Deines Leidensweges *fg* ;-)


LG Jana


----------



## Red Devil (20. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Ich war diesen samstag nicht im Siebengebirge. Aber ein bißchen radeln war ich schon. Hab 'ne "kleine Tour" von Verbier nach Grimentz  gemacht, nennt sich Grand Raid Cristalp. Start um 6h30 in Verbier, und nach 11h34, 121km und laut Ciclo etwas über 4800 Höhenmeter im Alpingelände kam ich auf Platz 663 erschöpft aber glücklich in Grimentz an.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus der Schweiz und bis bald auf der Löwenburg!
> 
> Guillaume


*
Da Capo Guillaume!!!*   

...aber es hat auch keiner an dir gezweifelt ...wer so oft die Löwenburg bezwingt, für den sind die Alpen doch ein klacks, oder? 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Giom (20. August 2007)

Ich habe aber gezweiffelt, bis ich die vorletzte Zeitlimit mit ausreichend Puffer hinter mir hatte. Dazu kann ich echt von Glück reden: ich war eben das Bike putzen, und ich habe dabei einen 1,5cm-Riß auf der Flanke des Hinterreifen (nobby) festgestellt... Glück gehabt!!!
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## supasini (20. August 2007)

ich ziehe alle verfügbaren Hüte vor deiner Leistung - und frage mich, was das sonst alles für Menschen sind, die da mitfahren: unser Obertier wird einer der langsamsten Finisher ?)
Aber die Website ist sehr unterhaltsam:

Zitat:
===========================================================================
Die Räte des Spezialisten

Kommen Sie am Grand Raid mit einem VTT das Sie schon benutzt haben, es ist abgeraten, ein neues Fahrrad für die Gelegenheit zu eröffnen ...

15 Tage vor dem Wettrennen nehmen Verabredung bei Ihrem spezialisierten Händler, um das gute Funktionieren der folgenden Punkte zu kontrollieren:

> Änderungen der Geschwindigkeiten (Funktionieren und Übertragungsabnutzung)
> Bremsungssystem (Kabel oder Hydraulikkreis)
> Gummis und Plaketten der Bremse (Abnutzung)
> Achse des Pedals (kein Spiel darf erscheinen)
> Direktion (muß und frei ohne Spiel drehen)
> Guidon/Galgen (die Gesamtheit muß gut gedrückt werden)
> Sattel/Sattelstamm (Festklemmen)
> Räder (Befestigung, Spannung der Strahlen und Verwindung)
> Felgen (Abnutzung der Seitenwandstreben)
> Reifen (den Bedingungen angepaßte Abnutzung und Reifen)
> Gabel und Suspension (gutes Funktionieren und Druck)
> Schraubenfabrik (Kontrolle des Festklemmens)
> Schuhindustrien/Pedale (Einrasten und Auslösung der Clips)
> Pedale (Spiel auf der Achse)
> Helm (angepaßt und gut regulierte Schnallen)

Bei Ihrem letzten Ausgang vor dem Grand Raid werfen Sie einen Blick an Ihren Gummis und Ihren Bremsplaketten und sind nicht unentschlossen, sie zu ändern !

Die Erfahrung sagt uns, daß Bremsen an 50% (durch trockene Zeit...), nicht in Grimentz ankommen werden.
================================================================================
Vielleicht solltest du bei denen mal als Übersetzer anheuern, Giom?!


----------



## Handlampe (20. August 2007)

Meine weibliche Freundin Karin und mich suchen gerade nach Beatmung mit Luft wegen hoher Freude über  die geschmacklich gute Beschreibung der Vorraussetzungen für die Technik um zu schaffen 100% die Ankunft  


Danke an Martin. That was a nice train from you

P.S.

....was sollen die ganzen Glückwünsche.
Mir war völlig klar, das unser kleiner Franzose die Sache schafft....

P.P.S.

...ich geh jetzt erst mal meine Schraubenfabrik und Schuhindustrien kontrollieren


----------



## Krampe (21. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Ich war diesen samstag nicht im Siebengebirge. Aber ein bißchen radeln war ich schon. Hab 'ne "kleine Tour" von Verbier nach Grimentz  gemacht, nennt sich Grand Raid Cristalp. Start um 6h30 in Verbier, und nach 11h34, 121km und laut Ciclo etwas über 4800 Höhenmeter im Alpingelände kam ich auf Platz 663 erschöpft aber glücklich in Grimentz an.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus der Schweiz und bis bald auf der Löwenburg!
> 
> Guillaume



   *TTL Held *  
Du hast wieder allen gezeigt was wir draufhaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (22. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich echt von Glück reden: ich war eben das Bike putzen, und ich habe dabei einen 1,5cm-Riß auf der Flanke des Hinterreifen (nobby) festgestellt... Glück gehabt!!!
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Dazu kann man nur eins sagen "RESPEKT" auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch    

Aber eins mußt du mir noch erklären wo ist der Nobby Nic auf deinem Bike  







Gruß Jörg


----------



## Giom (22. August 2007)

Na mit dem Bike wäre es für die 500 Höhenmeter Tragepassage zum Pas de Lona hoch schön praktisch gewesen. Im Rucksack drin und hoch!

ausführlicher Rennbericht mit Fotos ist in Arbeit, dürfte voraussichtlich heute abend fertig sein. Die Fotos sind schon bestellt.

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Mc Wade (22. August 2007)

Hallo Giom,
Respekt und Anerkennung für diese Leistung, hat sich Dein Trainig an der Löwenburg ja ausgezahlt. 
Klasse    

Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Spooky (25. August 2007)

Nach langer Abstinenz hier mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde von mir.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5035

Würde mich freuen nicht alleine fahren zu müssen  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (25. August 2007)

@ Monsterchen: werde morgen doch nicht fahren. Hab heute eine schöne Tour durch das südlich Siebengebirge mit Goodnight, Waschbaer und Red Devil gemacht, und morgen muß ich die regenerierung vorziehen... sorry.
Gruß
guillaume


----------



## Holzlarer (25. August 2007)

hi marco, schön das du wieder ne tour eingestellt hast. freu mich schon drauf. di passt mir gut hab deshalb direkt für die woche drauf auch einen termin reingestellt

"Anschließende Einkehr in einer Lokalität am Königswinterer Rheinufer sehr wahrscheinlich."     hmm hoffentlich nicht ins bundeshäuschen, die finden da irgendwie kein ende und der arme hund muss wieder solange im keller bleiben, gell thomas;-)


bis di gruss dirk


----------



## Spooky (26. August 2007)

@Dirk: bin dabei  

@all:

Hier meine Neue  







 

 

 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (26. August 2007)

Hey Marco,
schon wieder eine neue
Was ist aus dem Trek geworden? denn offensichtlich hast Du alles was auf dem Trek war auf dem rocky montiert.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (26. August 2007)

Hi Guillaume,

der Rahmen fliegt jetzt bei mir im Keller rum und kommt demnächst in den Bikemarkt oder in die Bucht. Sind mittlerweile im Übrigen auch noch neue Felgen drauf, mein Tubeless-Experiment erkläre ich ebenfalls für gescheitert. Irgendwer Interesse an Mavic Crosstrail Felgen, wenig gefahren ?  

Das Rocky ist gegenüber dem Trek wirklich um Klassen besser. (Für mich) bessere Geometrie, bessere Steifigkeit und das Ding fährt sich einfach nur gut.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (26. August 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Das Rocky ist gegenüber dem Trek wirklich um Klassen besser. (Für mich) bessere Geometrie, bessere Steifigkeit und das Ding fährt sich einfach nur gut.
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Ist ja auch ein Rocky  
Must nur aufpassen wenn mal ein Baumstumpf so im Wald rum steht.
Da wirde es schwierig mit dem Handling  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. August 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> ...Irgendwer Interesse an Mavic Crosstrail Felgen, wenig gefahren ?


 
 Jo, Marco! Beam mir doch einmal bitte Deine Preisvorstellung per PN ins Haus  . Schönes Bike, das Rocky, hat Stil  !


----------



## Giom (27. August 2007)

so, der Bericht zum Cristalp 2007 ist fertig...

*Von der Löwenburg zum Pas de Lona*​ 
Gruß
Guillaume​


----------



## Krampe (27. August 2007)

Hi Giom;
Suuuper Bericht, schön geschrieben, ich konnte mich richtig reinversetzen.. 
Zu deinem Trainig vorher sage ich nichts... 
Um so höher ist dein Ergebnis zu bewerten.. nochmals: *TTL Held*   
Da frage ich mich ja schon was 2008 noch kommt 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Red Devil (28. August 2007)

1665 Guillaume schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende der Tour wagte ich mich auf den letzten Anstieg bzw. die letzten 100 Hm hoch zur Löwenburg. Nach nicht mal 20 m war ich am Ende und stieg vom Rad ab. Vor der Rückkehr warf ich schnell ein Blick nach oben und schwor *ich werde zurückkommen*.


Hey Guillaume,

wenn die Löwenburg gewußt hätte wie oft du zurück kommst ...dann hätte Sie dich schon beim ersten Mal rauf gelassen!   

...aber, Hut ab, toller Bericht und eine beeindruckende Leistung! 

Boris


----------



## windsurfenXXL (28. August 2007)

macarthur schrieb:


> Hi windsirfer,
> 
> fährst du diesen Donnerstag?
> 
> Markus




Hallo Markus,

sorry habe länger nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut. Fahre mit den Kollegen jeden Donnerstag. Wenn du oder auch andere Lust habt, kommt vorbei 17:30h an der T-Mobile Haupteingang.

Grüßle
MS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. August 2007)

@giom

schau mal hier, damit du weisst, wie ich mir beim Lesen deines Berichts vorkomme...


----------



## Giom (28. August 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich ja schon was 2008 noch kommt



ja? ich auch
aber en paar Ideen hab ich schon
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (28. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

hier ein paar Impressionen unserer heutigen Tour.

Die Teilnehmer/innen:





v.l.n.r. marco, katrin, markus, dirk, thomas, sylvia





Dirk mit Sun-Downer am Rodderberg





Komischer Typ der auch auf dem Roddeberg rumhing





Sylvia auf der Fähre

Noch ein kleines Video von einem der Tour-Highlights - dem Spielplatz.  

http://www.mnietz.de/spielplatz.avi


Danke an alle für die feine Runde und bis nächsten  Dienstag   
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (29. August 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die feine Runde und bis nächsten  Dienstag
> Marco


Moin Marco bzw. Dirk 

versuche am Dienstag dabei zu sein, dann aber ab Honnef! Wo könnten wir uns unterwegs treffen?

Gruß Boris


----------



## Holzlarer (29. August 2007)

hi marco, schön zu sehen das du nichts von deinen guide-qualitäten eingebüßt hast, hat sehr viel spass gemacht gestern. 


@boris: denke wir sind so kurz nach 18 an der endstation strassenbahn


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so, der Bericht zum Cristalp 2007 ist fertig...
> 
> *Von der Löwenburg zum Pas de Lona*​
> Gruß
> Guillaume​




hallo guillaume,

glückwunsch, super leistung    und jetzt weißt du wenigstens warum alle sagen: keine experimente im rennen  bin auf deine nächsten ziele und berichte gespannt.

gruß
lars


----------



## Red Devil (30. August 2007)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @boris: denke wir sind so kurz nach 18 an der endstation strassenbahn



Danke Dirk,

wenn es von der Arbeit aus klappt dann bin ich um 18.00 an der Endstation! 

Vlt. schickst du mir zur Vorsicht noch deine Handynummer per PN, falls bei mir kurzfristig noch etwas dazwischen kommen sollte.

Gruß Boris


----------



## NeverSayNever (30. August 2007)

hallo Red Devil, bist du am Sonntag auch in unkel bei der mtb-tour dabei?


----------



## Red Devil (30. August 2007)

NeverSayNever schrieb:


> hallo Red Devil, bist du am Sonntag auch in unkel bei der mtb-tour dabei?



Hey NeverSayNever,
aller voraussicht schon! Hab am Samstag nur ne Feier  ...wenns dann nicht zu spät wird ...oder so:kotz:...  dann bin ich dabei!

CU


----------



## NeverSayNever (30. August 2007)

cool, werde da auch mitmachen wird meine erste tour, kannst du dir vorstellen wo die tour sein wird? würde gern am samstag wenn es nicht regnet ne runde fahren in Unkel.

sonst wünsch ich dir viel spass am sa. und SO

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macarthur (30. August 2007)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> sorry habe länger nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut. Fahre mit den Kollegen jeden Donnerstag. Wenn du oder auch andere Lust habt, kommt vorbei 17:30h an der T-Mobile Haupteingang.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

werde versuchen nächsten DO dabeizusein.

Markus


----------



## Giom (3. September 2007)

oh ooooh... bin ich moren abend bzw. kurz vor dem Winterpokal allein mit 4 Siebengebirglern unterwegs

Das riecht nach einer Falle

vor genau einem Jahr habt ihr uns den grünen Frosch aussergefecht gesetzt

Na ja, ich riskiere es, das wird bestimmt eine nette Tour

Guillaume


----------



## Red Devil (4. September 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> oh ooooh... bin ich moren abend bzw. kurz vor dem Winterpokal allein mit 4 Siebengebirglern unterwegs
> 
> Das riecht nach einer Falle



Ach Guillaume ...bei uns brauchst du doch keine Angst zu haben!!!   



Giom schrieb:


> Na ja, ich riskiere es, das wird bestimmt eine nette Tour
> 
> Guillaume



Wird garantiert schön  ...wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaffe! 

Bis nachher Boris


----------



## Holzlarer (4. September 2007)

na siehste guillaume, da hast du ja doch noch unterstützung bekommen. aber vielleicht schaffen es ja marco und katrin noch , dann stimmt das verhältnis wieder 

soll ja kein nightride werden und ich will auch im hellen wieder am rhein sein, aber wer ne lampe hat ruhig mitbringen ist ja jetzt schon kurz nach 19 verdammt dunkel im wald. bin am sa nochmal die strecke abgefahren(hallo boris, hast du´s am so geschafft, wenn ja wie wars?) und musste feststellen, das ein großteil aus zeitgründen dem rotstift zum opfer fallen muss, werde deshalb am 29.9. nochmal ne tour einstellen.

bis später denne

dirk


----------



## Red Devil (4. September 2007)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ...hallo boris, hast du´s am so geschafft, wenn ja wie wars?



Hey Dirk,

...jawohl ich habs geschafft , hab mich am Samstag etwas zurück gehalten!  
Habe mich dann aber trotzdem nur in der mittleren Gruppe angemeldet ...das Tempo war ok und sind doche einige Trails abgefahren, wäre im nachhinein aber besser doch in der ersten Gruppe mitgefahren ...naja was solls! 

Hat aber tierisch Spass gemacht und es waren ein paar neue Gesichter dabei  ...vlt. trifft man sich ja mal wieder im 7 Geb.!

Gruß Boris


----------



## bolt (4. September 2007)

hallo dirk,

wir beide schaffens heute leider nicht! wünschen euch viel spaß und dann hoffentlich bis bald!

kathrin und marco


----------



## NeverSayNever (4. September 2007)

hey war echt cool am Sonntag und dann die verdiente Apfelschorle  bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei mein war auch in der mittleren Gruppe war aber ok so, fürs erste mal!!!


----------



## Handlampe (4. September 2007)

Hab mich doch wieder für heute ausgetragen. Nachdem ich eben mit dem Moped durch das Schmelztal gefahren bin und die schlammigen Trails gesehen habe ist mir ein wenig die Lust vergangen.


----------



## NeverSayNever (4. September 2007)

Heut ist aber auch ein Wetter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (4. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab mich doch wieder für heute ausgetragen. Nachdem ich eben mit dem Moped durch das Schmelztal gefahren bin und die schlammigen Trails gesehen habe ist mir ein wenig die Lust vergangen.





Handlampe schrieb:


> *Was ist nur aus dem TT geworden?*
> ....scheinen sich diese Mitglieder zu fragen.



frag' ich mich auch

Das war aber überrall schön trocken... 'ne schöne gemütlicheFeierabendrunde, danke Dirk

Guillaume


----------



## Red Devil (5. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...das Schmelztal gefahren ...und die schlammigen Trails gesehen habe



...war alles drüsch!  

Auch mein Dank an Dirk und die restlichen Mitbiker(innen), hat Spass gemacht!! 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Spooky (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

auch von mir ein riesen Dankeschön an den Guide Dirk, war ne feine Feierabendrunde und endete mit meinem ersten Nightride diese Saison ... und das ohne Lampe.

PS: Irgendwer Interesse an ner Runde am Samstag oder Sonntag ? Würde dann evtl. einen LMB-Termin einstellen.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## supasini (5. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich eben mit dem Moped durch das Schmelztal gefahren bin



ja wie jetz? ich dachte du hättest das Mopped aus ökologischen Gründen verkauft?!
oder hast du's "fast" verkauft und das Geld schon mal in 'nem neuen Rad investiert und dann"leider" keinen Käufer gefunden?


----------



## maistar (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätte Interesse im südlichen Siebengebirge und am Wochenende leichte Touren zu fahren. Mein Tempo ist langsam und meine Kondition lässt zu wünschen übrig, denn ich fahre ja erst seit zwei Wochen wieder MTB.  

Finden sich noch Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger (wie ich) oder geduldige Fortgeschrittene die mich mal mitnehmen würden? Komme aus Ockenfels und kann leider kein Rad mit dem Auto transportieren, muss also vor Ort losfahren.

Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen konnte ich die letzten 5 Jahre keinen Sport betreiben, deshalb ist meine Kondition im Keller. Zusätzlich wiege ich zur Zeit ca. 120 kg (hoffentlich bald weniger), was mir in den Bergen ganz schön zu schaffen macht.

Fahrtechnisch geht es aber noch einigermassen, so das ich mich auf Trails schon noch einigermassen sicher fühle.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Holzlarer (5. September 2007)

hallo zusammen, vielen dank an die mitfahrer gestern, die trotz des schlechten wetters tagsüber zum treffpunkt gefunden haben. und wer hätte das gedacht, es wurden alle mit herrlichem sonnenschein belohnt!!! bei denen mit winterjacke war die freude allerdings nicht ganz so gross darüber. trotz nochmaligen ansetzen des rotstifts wurde zum schluss der erste lampentest der saison durchgeführt. bei meinem test knie gegen felge, fiel eindeutig die felge durch!!!

so war ne lustige truppe hat viel spass gemacht







Boris(Red Devil),Iris(Timber),Helge(deranderehelge, Thomas(Monsterchen), Marco(Spooky), Guillaume(Giom)

@marco:   hätte am sa schon lust, muss aber erst mal sehen ob das knie bis dahin abschwellt 

@thomas:  beim zorbas können wir ruhig öfter das abschlussbier trinken 


gruss dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (5. September 2007)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @thomas:  beim zorbas können wir ruhig öfter das abschlussbier trinken



Oh Gott, seit ihr beide diesmal beim Griechen versackt  

Und hatte der genug Weizen oder habt ihr den jetzt trocken gelegt ?   


Grüße
Marco


----------



## KingCAZAL (5. September 2007)

Red Devil schrieb:


> ......wäre im nachhinein aber besser doch in der ersten Gruppe mitgefahren ...naja was solls! .........



ich hatte es dir ja gesagt  

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Enrgy (5. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> ...Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen konnte ich die letzten 5 Jahre keinen Sport betreiben, deshalb ist meine Kondition im Keller. Zusätzlich wiege ich zur Zeit ca. 120 kg (hoffentlich bald weniger), was mir in den Bergen ganz schön zu schaffen macht...



Oh Oh, wenn das der grüne Frosch liest....


----------



## Handlampe (5. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ja wie jetz? ich dachte du hättest das Mopped aus ökologischen Gründen verkauft?!
> oder hast du's "fast" verkauft und das Geld schon mal in 'nem neuen Rad investiert und dann"leider" keinen Käufer gefunden?




Musste den Bock erstmal von meinem Händler in St. Katherinen aus der Werkstatt abholen, daher war ich im Schmelztal unterwegs.
Auf nasser Strasse und mit unzähligen 4 rädrigen Hindernissen hat es überhaupt keinen Spass gemacht.
Also, dass Ding muss weg.


----------



## Kalinka (6. September 2007)

maistar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte Interesse im südlichen Siebengebirge und am Wochenende leichte Touren zu fahren. Mein Tempo ist langsam und meine Kondition lässt zu wünschen übrig, denn ich fahre ja erst seit zwei Wochen wieder MTB.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube im 7-Gebirge am WE bei gutem Wetter MTB ist konfliktbehaftet.
Die meisten, die dort fahren sind fit und fahren in der Woche.
Trotzdem immer im Last Minute schauen!


----------



## maistar (7. September 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich glaube im 7-Gebirge am WE bei gutem Wetter MTB ist konfliktbehaftet.
> Die meisten, die dort fahren sind fit und fahren in der Woche.
> Trotzdem immer im Last Minute schauen!



Danke für den Tipp, aber leider schaffe ich es nur am Wochenende bis ins Siebengebirge hinein. Während der Woche schaffe ich es höchstens bis zur Erpler Ley.  

Welche konfliktfreien Alternativen gäbe es denn noch von Ockenfels aus?

Für die Last Minute Touren bin ich noch nicht fitt genug, da müsstet ihr das Tempo glaube ich ganz schön runterschrauben.


----------



## KingCAZAL (7. September 2007)

mach es doch mal umgekehrt. setz DU eine tour ins LMB rein und schau mal wer sich eventuell bei dir dranklemmt. ich bin sicher es gibt noch andere, die sich gerne deinem "gemütlichen" tempo (ist nicht böse gemeint) anpassen möchten, da auch andere den gleichen fitness-level haben wie du.

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## maistar (7. September 2007)

Das ist natürlich auch eine gute Idee!  

Dann werde ich mal eine Tour austüfteln und erstmal ausprobieren bevor ich anderen noch Leid zufüge...


----------



## Spooky (10. September 2007)

Donnerstag, Feierabendrunde ... Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5114

Lampe nicht vergessen !


Ciao
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (10. September 2007)

Hey Marco,

schade Donnerstags kann ich nicht so früh, deswegen werde ich dieses Mal nicht dabei sein können ...aber denke es wird nicht die letzte Tour diese Jahr sein ...der WP steht ja schon vor der Türe! 

Gruß Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (10. September 2007)

genau! wieso macht ihr die feierabendrunden so früüüüh? 

beamte   

würde mich sonst auch mal da anschließen  

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Fungrisu (12. September 2007)

Hat jemand Lust heute Abend ne Rund zu fahren.
So mit Licht  

Ich könnte ab 18 Uhr.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (12. September 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust heute Abend ne Rund zu fahren.
> So mit Licht
> 
> Ich könnte ab 18 Uhr.
> ...




Tztztz....also Jörg....das mit der Geschwindigkeit langsam in deiner Ausschreibung zu heutigen Tour...DAS GLAUBT DIR DOCH KEIN MENSCH.

Schade, bin zwar gerade in Mehlem bei Karin, hab aber leider nicht das passende Fahrrad dabei. 
OK, an meinem Treckingrad gibt es Licht....aber dann hört es mit der Tauglichkeit fürs 7Gebirge schon auf.


----------



## Fungrisu (12. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tztztz....also Jörg....das mit der Geschwindigkeit langsam in deiner Ausschreibung zu heutigen Tour...DAS GLAUBT DIR DOCH KEIN MENSCH.



Hi Uwe,
ich habe jetzt fast 5 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen und wir waren dann auch nicht im 7GB sondern im Kottenforst und ich habe versucht den Trail von deiner Best of Kottenforst zu finden wo ich mir diese kleine Unwucht in meinen Vorderreifen gefahren habe    Aber leider erfolglos.
Wir müssen unbedingt noch mal zusammen in den Kottenforst fahren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## KingCAZAL (13. September 2007)

da bin ich mit dabei  

habe ja gestern schon mit jörg festgestellt, dass es im kottenforst einiges gibt was ich noch nicht kenne. und die wildschein-autobahn-einbahnstrasse kannte jörg auch nicht  

und die geile tunnelfahrt müssen wir uns merken 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## NeverSayNever (16. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ja der kottenforst ist größer als man denkt, ich hab was von "best of Kottenforst" gelesen gibt es mehr Einzelheiten dazu? oder wer kann mal seine "Insider" trails veröffentlichen? gruß aus bonn


----------



## mesel (18. September 2007)

jo an mich auch .. oder vielleicht kann man auch mal mit fahren


----------



## Assos (19. September 2007)

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Mann(natürlich auch Frauen) die im Kottenforst ein bisschen rumgurken wollen!! Vielleicht finden wir ja auch einen, der ein paar gute Strecken kennt!!!


----------



## mesel (19. September 2007)

also ich wäre dabei .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (5. Oktober 2007)

<Werbung an>

Morgen Tour vom Dirk:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5086

</Werbung aus>
Ach übrigens in Köwi ist Winzerfest  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (5. Oktober 2007)

psssssst marco, hatte gehofft das es keiner mitkriegt;-) bin doch mi das erste mal seit 4 wochen wieder gefahren. und hab dann direkt meine flugeigenschaften getestet. als ich noch halb auf der erde lag kam ein mtb´er vorbei mit dem super tip " nit in die regenrinne fahren" (ok, im prinzip hat er natürlich recht), dann heb ich mein rad auf, dreh mich um und weg war der typ, das nenn ich ja mal hilfsbereit!!!! naja bis auf ein paar blaue flecken und ein paar dornen ist ja auch nix passiert. 
äh ok, zurück zur werbung:  also erster teil wird genauso sein wie auf der feierabendrunde und danach gibts dann auch "nur " bekanntes, aber das muss ja nicht schlecht sein  dafür gibts ne sonnenschein-garantie!!! und mit was glück nebel im rheintal und sonne auf der höhe
oh oh winzerfest, wein aus weizengläser? ob das mal gut geht

bis morje gruss dirk


----------



## monsterchen (5. Oktober 2007)

Ahhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Winzerfest in Köwi  , da war doch letztes Jahr mal so ne super Tour mit Feuerwerk. Gibts die dieses Jahr wieder? 

Wenn ja , dann bau ich schon mal ein 200 Meter hohes Gerüst auf die Löwenburg.  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Krampe (5. Oktober 2007)

Zu spät.....  
Aber Weizengläser dürfen nur mit  Weizenbier  befüllt werden ...
deshalb werde ich auch mit dem Bike anreisen.. 

Gruß Christof


----------



## Spooky (6. Oktober 2007)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> und mit was glück nebel im rheintal und sonne auf der höhe


Dafür sind wir ein bisschen zu spät, gerade eben hat sich der nebel verzogen. Vorher guckte der Petersberg noch oben raus.


Bis gleich
Marco


----------



## Krampe (6. Oktober 2007)

So,
bin gerade zurückgekommen.. 
Super Tour heute muß ich sagen..es passte einfach alles..95 km und ca. 1200hm mit schönen Trails die teils nicht einfach zu fahren waren.Ich muß sagen ich kannte nur ca. 5% der Strecke.. wäre auch demnächst für einen Nightride ein gutes Gelände.. 
Auch der kleine Test auf dem *Downhillpanzer *war interessant..(oder wie wird diese Art Bikes genannt?) 
Endlich mal ein kleiner Absacker am Ende der Tour  
Also , Grüße bis zum nächsten.. 
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 


Etwas verspätet aber trotzdem noch mal dickes danke an die mitfahrer gestern, hat riesig spaß gemacht mit solch einer truppe durchs 7gb zu fahren. War gestern ein absolut klasse bike-tag!!!!! 
Mit guide trafen sich 11 biker: melb, barbara, irieblue, krampe, waldbär, deranderehelge, spooky, monsterchen, merlin, izual

Bericht fällt wegen party aus;-) hier nur kurz die strecke:

Zuerst die schleife bei bondorf mit dem steilsten anstieg der tour- dann hoch nach hohenhonnef über serpentinen ins schmelztal- stück bundesstrasse rauf um die technischen feinheiten im schmelztal mitzunehmen- dann stück rheinsteig rauf(rest rheinsteig und wurzeltrail ausgelassen) -das technische schmankerl an der wiese mitgenommen- bergauf und pferdeweg runter- pause zickelburg- Schotter-röhre runter- zur koppel tolle aussicht genossen -rheinsteig hoch- langer(diesmal noch längeren trail;-) ) breite heide- rauf zum auge gottes- gb komplett runter(lechtz) (auch mit gewollter zusatzschleife)- über asphalt und kleine rampe(schmerzen) zum auge gottes- lau weg runter- hb diesmal im hellen zum geniessen-  abschlussbier in grafenwerth(lecker)


So fotos- und filmrechte liegen beim marco, meine kamera hat gestreikt

hoffe es hat allen auch soviel spaß gemacht und der ein oder andere muskelkater ist nicht so heftig ausgefallen

danke iris und marco noch mal fürs mitnehmen

Gruss dirk


----------



## Spooky (7. Oktober 2007)

Na, da bleibt mir ja eigentlich nur noch ein paar Fotos beizusteuern.

Der Chef:





Christof in besagten Serpentinen:





Barbara - wieder mal magisch von der Kamera angezogen  -





Feine Pfade bei Hohen-Honnef





Pause an der Zickelburg





Hm, schon wieder Pause





Christof (fast) mit (Alpen-)Panorama





Thomas und Helge beim Sackhüpfen, oder so  



 



Stefan auf der Breiten Heidi(e)





Famielenbande, Thomas und Chris





Abfahrt nach Rheinbreitbach





Zum Abschluß gab zwar keine:





oder:






Dafür aber leckere Brezeln und Weizen im Biergarten auf Grafenwerth.

Perfekter Biketag bei perfektem Wetter, danke an alle Beteiligten und bis zum nächsten Mal.


Viele Grüße
Marco

Edith: Mehr Fotos gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/20199


----------



## monsterchen (7. Oktober 2007)

Jo, das war schon ein super Tag gestern    

und jetzt noch die schönen Bilder, Danke   Dirk und Marco.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## melb (7. Oktober 2007)

...da kann ich mich nur anschließen: Feine Tour bei super Wetter und guter Stimmung! 
Schönen Dank an Dirk fürs Guiden und Marco fürs Photo-Schießen!
Grüße, Kathrin


----------



## Izual (8. Oktober 2007)

Super Tour, wie immer mit netten Leuten und perfektem Wetter!
Danke für die schönen Bilder  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Spooky (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

endlich Urlaub !!!  

Morgen gehts für acht Tage nach Sardinien noch ein bisschen Sonne tanken vor dem Winterpokal.  

Apropos WP, ich glaube Thomas wollte dieses Jahr die Orga der Siebengebirgsteams übernehmen, oder ? 


Grüße
Marco und Iris


----------



## Krampe (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab gestern auch dafür gesorgt das einige Leute Sonne getankt haben im 7 Gebirge..
*Mit meinem Schneisenbrenner*  
Auch querliegende Äste sind von weitem zu sehen und können endlich mit topspeed genommen werden.. 
Ich finde allerdings das "Nightridefeeling" geht dabei etwas verloren.... 
In der Stadt kommt man auch schneller voran, die Leute blenden den Rückspiegel ab und fahren rechts ran damit ich überholen kann oder entgegenkommende Fußgänger halten sich die Hand vor die Augen und bleiben stehen. 
Gruß Krampe


----------



## monsterchen (12. Oktober 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> endlich Urlaub !!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute!!!

Wie Marco schon angedeutet hat versuche ich mich dieses Jahr in der Zusammenführung der 7Gb Teams. Dazu muß ich jetzt erst mal wissen, wer mitmachen möchte.

Bitte meldet euch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (12. Oktober 2007)

@ monsterchen

ich bin dabei! Meine im Siebengebirge gefahrenen Höhenmeter sollten logischerweise einem Siebengebirgsteam gehören.

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## bolt (12. Oktober 2007)

hi,

sind auch gerne wieder dabei.

marco und kathrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
dieses Jahr bin ich auch da bei  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Krampe (12. Oktober 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!
> 
> Wie Marco schon angedeutet hat versuche ich mich dieses Jahr in der Zusammenführung der 7Gb Teams. Dazu muß ich jetzt erst mal wissen, wer mitmachen möchte.
> 
> ...


Wenn Du noch Fahrer suchst.. ich hätte auch Lust mitzumachen wenn die Teams untereinander einigermaßen ausgeglichen sind (hilft bei meiner Motivation  )
Gruß Christof


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ich bin dabei! Meine im Siebengebirge gefahrenen Höhenmeter sollten logischerweise einem Siebengebirgsteam gehören.



 Seit wann zählen Höhenmeter im WP? 
Reicht schon, wenn du andere Teams mit deinen 8h-Löwenburg-Regenfahrten schockst... 

Wie man hier (und in diversen anderen Threads der IBC-Landschaft) sehen kann, verlegt sich der gemeinsame Höhepunkt des Jahres inzwischen auf den Winterpokal. Alle während des Sommers gemachten Einheiten auf Alpen- und sonstigen Crossen, Rennen, Marathons, KFL-, TT- oder SIT-Touren dienen doch nur als Vorbereitung für den eigentlichen Höhepunkt des jährlichen Bikerlebens - den Winterpokal! 
Gemeinsam oder alleine (gell, Giom  ) bei Kälte, Nässe und Dunkelheit stundenlang unter dem Deckmantel des Konditionsaufbaus für den nächsten Sommer auf dem elenden Bock durch die matschige Landschaft quälen, danach schön Punkte eintragen und im WP-Thread ablästern, das ist es doch, was wir alle wollen. Oder etwa nicht? 
Wird Zeit, daß ich meine WP-Team Statisitk wieder aufleben lassen kann....


----------



## Krampe (12. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gemeinsam oder alleine (gell, Giom  ) bei Kälte, Nässe und Dunkelheit stundenlang unter dem Deckmantel des Konditionsaufbaus für den nächsten Sommer auf dem elenden Bock durch die matschige Landschaft quälen, danach schön Punkte eintragen und im WP-Thread ablästern, das ist es doch, was wir alle wollen. Oder etwa nicht?
> Wird Zeit, daß ich meine WP-Team Statisitk wieder aufleben lassen kann....


Genau das wollen wir, auf den Punkt gebracht... 
Du hast aber das  *Weizenbier* hinterher noch vergessen


----------



## Giom (13. Oktober 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch Fahrer suchst.. ich hätte auch Lust mitzumachen wenn die Teams untereinander einigermaßen ausgeglichen sind (hilft bei meiner Motivation  )
> Gruß Christof



Hey Krampe das ist ja perfekt, können uns zusammen für die Transgermany 2008 vorbereiten... onlineanmeldung ist schon offen


----------



## Krampe (15. Oktober 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hey Krampe das ist ja perfekt, können uns zusammen für die Transgermany 2008 vorbereiten... onlineanmeldung ist schon offen


Willst du wirklich durch Deutschland fahren? Oh , als Vorbereitung auf die Transalp , verstehe..


----------



## Giom (15. Oktober 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich durch Deutschland fahren? Oh , als Vorbereitung auf die Transalp , verstehe..



willst Du beide machen? gerne


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gemeinsam oder alleine (gell, Giom  ) bei Kälte, Nässe und Dunkelheit stundenlang unter dem Deckmantel des Konditionsaufbaus für den nächsten Sommer auf dem elenden Bock durch die matschige Landschaft quälen, danach schön Punkte eintragen und im WP-Thread ablästern, das ist es doch, was wir alle wollen. Oder etwa nicht?



NÖ


----------



## talybont (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Flachlandbiker,

bin von Do. bis Sa. Mittag zum Biken im 7GB (meine bessere Hälfte ist da auf Lehrgang). Wer also morgens oder nachmittags Zeit hat, möchte mir doch liebenswürdigerweise eine pm schicken. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, was ich hier noch fahren darf und was nicht.  

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (17. Oktober 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!
> 
> Wie Marco schon angedeutet hat versuche ich mich dieses Jahr in der Zusammenführung der 7Gb Teams. Dazu muß ich jetzt erst mal wissen, wer mitmachen möchte.
> 
> ...



Hola Siebengebirge,

...so nach 14 Tagen *Sonnescheintanken*, *Schei$$sommerwettervergessen*, *Faulamstrandrumliegen* und *DORADA*    vernichten auf Lanzarote bin ich wieder im Lande...

...und natürlich auch beim WP dabei!!!

Wo sind die restlichen Zwerje?? Hu hu seid ihr auch wieder dabei?   

Gruß Boris


----------



## monsterchen (18. Oktober 2007)

Ahhh!!!!!!!!!

Die erste Meldung aus dem Süden  , wat is denn mit deiner Gattin?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Red Devil (18. Oktober 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Ahhh!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die erste Meldung aus dem Süden  , wat is denn mit deiner Gattin?
> 
> ...



Hey Thomas,

...die darf nicht  ... ...die *muss*!!! 

Boris


----------



## talybont (19. Oktober 2007)

Obwohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr in Topform, kamen mir die Berge im 7GB schon sehr kurz und flach vor. Ölberg und Petersberg habe ich garnicht richtig wahrgenommen, meine Bestzeit am Drachenfelser Eselsweg habe ich auf 11:00 min.verbessert (und da ist noch Potential), den Geisberg habe das erste Mal in direkter Linie bezwungen und die Löwenburg war auch kein böser Berg mehr. Muss sagen, 20 Monate im Pfäzer- und Odenwald haben sich ausgezahlt  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Red Devil (19. Oktober 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> ...und die Löwenburg war auch kein böser Berg mehr.



...das Zitat könnte auch von Guillaume stammen!


----------



## talybont (19. Oktober 2007)

Red Devil schrieb:


> ...das Zitat könnte auch von Guillaume stammen!


...den ich nicht persönlich kenne (glaube ich zumindest), da ich mich seit Oktober 2004 in anderen Gefilden aufhalte (zuerst Eschweiler-Omerbach, jetzt Mannheim). Wie mir Frank heute erzählt hat, würden wir vom Tempo aber gut zusammenpassen.  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (19. Oktober 2007)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Wo sind die restlichen Zwerje?? Hu hu seid ihr auch wieder dabei?




Hey Chefe! 

Ja klar sind wir wieder dabei! Unser Team steht doch schon! 


Grüße 

Jürgen


----------



## Red Devil (21. Oktober 2007)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...den ich nicht persönlich kenne (glaube ich zumindest) ... ... Wie mir Frank heute erzählt hat, würden wir vom Tempo aber gut zusammenpassen.


Das mag sein, nur ist eine von Giom geführte Tour recht einseitig!
Immer rauf und runter! An sich ja ok ...das ganze ist halt nur auf einen Berg beschränkt!   


			
				waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Chefe!
> 
> Ja klar sind wir wieder dabei! Unser Team steht doch schon!


   Super ...ähm nur weis ich nicht ob ich dieses Jahr soviel Zeit aufbringen kann wie im letzten WP! ...na wir werden sehen! Ich freue mich aber schon darauf!

LG Boris


----------



## talybont (22. Oktober 2007)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Das mag sein, nur ist eine von Giom geführte Tour recht einseitig!
> Immer rauf und runter! An sich ja ok ...das ganze ist halt nur auf einen Berg beschränkt!


Meine Hausrunde war eigentlich immer die hier:
Hühnerberg - Ittenbach - Ölberg - Rosenau - Petersberg - Bittweg - Königswinter - Drachenfels/Eselsweg - Löwenburg - Frühmesseiche - Kreuzeiche - Rottbitze - Rostingen - Hühnerberg
Von wegen immer einen Berg mehrmals fahren    

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Von wegen immer einen Berg mehrmals fahren
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Doch doch, guckst du hieä:









Such mal nach seinem Bericht vom Christalp, da relativiert sich das alles wieder.


----------



## Spooky (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

nächsten Samstag, Tour im Siebengebirge:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5357

Vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, die Teams für den WP zusammenzuwürfeln.

Bis dahin  


Grüße
Marco


PS: Ist hier jemand mit CSS vertraut und hat (web-)gestalterisch ein bisserl was drauf ? Könnte Hilfe bei einem kleinen Webprojekt brauchen.


----------



## monsterchen (27. Oktober 2007)

Habe gerade gesehen, das die Teams für den Winterpokal schon eingetragen werden können. Gabs denn bei der Tour heute schon einige Grüppchenbildungen  , oder machen wir`s wie letztes Jahr, nur mit Anhang.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (27. Oktober 2007)

Nö, war ja kein anderer 'Siebengebirgler' dabei 

Ich werde gleich mal das alte SevenUp-Team eintragen:

* Timber
* Melb
* Monsterchen
* Bolt
* and me

Bei den Zwerjen wird das denke ich wieder Boris übernehmen.

Und dann haben wir noch drei potentielle Mitstreiter für ein weiteres Team:

Giom
Krampe
Izual

Fehlen noch zwei ?!?!?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (27. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Such mal nach seinem Bericht vom Christalp, da relativiert sich das alles wieder.



was meinst du denn mit relativiert?


----------



## Waschbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Such mal nach seinem Bericht vom Christalp, da relativiert sich das alles wieder.



Ach komm. Das sollte man nicht hochstilisieren.


----------



## Waschbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

Grad eben bekommen: 



			
				PN Giom schrieb:
			
		

> Du Arsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Spaß muss sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (27. Oktober 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Nö, war ja kein anderer 'Siebengebirgler' dabei
> 
> Ich werde gleich mal das alte SevenUp-Team eintragen:
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute!!!!!!!!!!!!!

,aus dem fast, oder vielleicht doch nicht, oder ist mir doch sch..$$ egal "National   Park" Siebengebirge. Wo sind die letzten zwei, die für das dritte Team fehlen.

Also, bitte meldet Euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## monsterchen (27. Oktober 2007)

...wat les ich hier eigendlich die ganze Zeit von hochsterilisieren????

Tainiert gefälligst für den WP


----------



## Giom (27. Oktober 2007)

Waschbaer schrieb:


>


----------



## Waschbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

Giom schrieb:


>



Jaaa - für Dich auch mit Pfefferminztee!


----------



## monsterchen (27. Oktober 2007)

Liebe Mitleser, heir sieht man was passiert, wenn man sich mit einer Flasche Bier vor den PC setzt.

Oh, leer ähhh ich muß weg.....................


----------



## Spooky (27. Oktober 2007)

und Chips, bin dabei  

Lasst uns diesen Fred auch mal vollspammen, machen die anderen ja andauernd


----------



## Izual (27. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin noch ohne Team


----------



## Spooky (27. Oktober 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Und dann haben wir noch drei potentielle Mitstreiter für ein weiteres Team:
> 
> Giom
> Krampe
> ...





Izual schrieb:


> Also ich bin noch ohne Team



Aber immerhin schon verplant


----------



## bolt (27. Oktober 2007)

hi,

sevenup ist hiermit kompletto.

wann gehts eigentlich genau los?

grüße ohne chips und bier, morgen früh gehts schließlich nach daun (kraterrunde).

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (27. Oktober 2007)

Und jetzt auch komplett bestätigt.

Los gehts am 05.11., brauchst also morgen nicht nach Daun


----------



## Waschbaer (27. Oktober 2007)

bolt schrieb:


> grüße ohne chips und bier, morgen früh gehts schließlich nach daun (kraterrunde).




Katerrunde scheint morgen bei einigen angesagt zu sein.


----------



## Spooky (27. Oktober 2007)

Ach Übrigens  und  - nehmt euch mal nix für den 30.11. vor


----------



## Handlampe (28. Oktober 2007)

So, dann hab ich mal 2 Leute abgeworben....schliesslich sind Christof und Giom immer noch Tomburger....also gehören sie auch in ein Tomburger Team.


----------



## Spooky (28. Oktober 2007)

Na ja viele Punkte wird euch Giom eh nicht bringen, denn:



Giom schrieb:


> ich bin dabei! Meine im Siebengebirge gefahrenen Höhenmeter sollten logischerweise einem Siebengebirgsteam gehören.



Wir werden die dann gerecht zwischen den Teams aufteilen, Danke !!!


----------



## Giom (28. Oktober 2007)

ja, aber inzwischen war der Waschbaer böse zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (28. Oktober 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ,aus dem fast, oder vielleicht doch nicht, oder ist mir doch sch..$$ egal "National   Park" Siebengebirge. Wo sind die letzten zwei, die für das dritte Team fehlen.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
naja, wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann könnte ich vielleicht ein wenig das dritte Team für den WP unterstützen...wenn gewollt?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Izual (28. Oktober 2007)

Hatte mich schon mal gemeldet... wie soll das den ablaufen?
Gibt es denn noch freie plätze in einem Team oder muß der Rest sich ein eigenes Organisieren


----------



## Red Devil (29. Oktober 2007)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Zwerjen wird das denke ich wieder Boris übernehmen.



Jawohl dat donn ich und Juten Morjen Siebenjebirch 

de Zwerje sin och komplett, in jelicher Besetzung wie im letzen Johr! 

- Dirk (Holzlarer)
- Jürchen (Waschbier)
- Jessi (Jute Nacht)
- Steffi (Kim Possible)
- Ego (Isch)

Jeruß Boris


----------



## Blechquaeler (29. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Spooky (29. Oktober 2007)

Izual schrieb:


> Hatte mich schon mal gemeldet... wie soll das den ablaufen?
> Gibt es denn noch freie plätze in einem Team oder muß der Rest sich ein eigenes Organisieren


Da sich die beiden Teams des Vorjahres wieder gefunden haben gibt es keine freien Plätze mehr.

Fände es toll wenn du das mögliche dritte Team organisieren würdest.  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Blechquaeler (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Locals!
Habe gelesen, dass hier noch wer ein Team sucht.
Wir hätten unter Umständen noch ein, zwei Plätze frei beim Team weddingonwheels.de . Sind bis jetzt drei, zwei aus Troisdorf (Alex und ich) und einer aus Ägidienberg....
Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Ride on und Kette rechts, der Blechi


----------



## Izual (29. Oktober 2007)

So, Kurzerhand bin ich auch dieses Jahr wieder als Team  unterwegs!

Also doch ein drittes Team mit weiteren freien Plätzen!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Izual (31. Oktober 2007)

Teamname ist: Blind Guardian
Ich werde auch in der Woche unterwegs sein  
Nightride ist im Winter ja nichts besonderes  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Handlampe (5. November 2007)

Hallohallo.

Keiner von den 7 Bergen am Freitag Abend zum Radeln und Klönen an der Tomburg dabei  

Ich bin entsetzt.


----------



## monsterchen (5. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hallohallo.
> 
> Keiner von den 7 Bergen am Freitag Abend zum Radeln und Klönen an der Tomburg dabei
> 
> Ich bin entsetzt.



Leider kann ich da nicht, da ist bei uns der Sankt Martin unterwegs. Meine Tochter wird dann die Laterne tragen und ich auf ihrem Laufrad ordentlich Punkte sammeln. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (8. November 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für ein Leitsystem.
> Besonders Nachts könnte ich da eins gebrauchen.. Ist ja so verdammt dunkel dort im Wald..



Hey Christof,
was hast Du dort vor? Falls Du mit den Siebengebirgler fährst sei sehr vorsichtig, jetzt wo der Winterpokal begonnen hat. Letztes Jahr haben die uns den Grünen Frosch aussergefecht gesetzt, und vor 2 Wochen bin ich Sonntag mit Monsterchen unterwegs gewesen, und er hat mich vom Rad runtergeschmiesen. Zum Glück war ich nicht verletzt. OK, du hast auch rugby gespielt, aber trotzdem, sei vorsichtig!

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Spooky (11. November 2007)

Hi,

irgendwer Lust so ab 14:30 - 15:00 Uhr ne lockere matschfreie Rollrunde zu fahren ???

Bitte melden, ...


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (15. November 2007)

Hi,

der MTB-Stammtisch findet diesmal in 'unserem' Revier statt. 

Ich rechne fest mit dem vollständigen Erscheinen aller lokalen Winterpokal-Teams  
Entschuldigungen und/oder Atteste sind schriftlich bei mir einzureichen.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5476


Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (21. November 2007)

So, die 15 Plätze sind jetzt auch voll  

Nicht desto trotz fehlen doch noch einige Anmeldungen von Damen und Herren mit denen ich eigentlich fest rechne 

Na ja mal abwarten, ihr könnt euch auf jeden Fall weiter eintragen, beim Chinesen ist noch Luft nach oben.

Für nächsten Mittwoch habe ich übrigens mal einen kurzen Nightride im Siebengebirge angesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5502


Grüße
Marco


----------



## bolt (21. November 2007)

hi marco,

kann am chinesen-tag leider nicht (andere feier). schicke aber kathrin!! 

bis denne


----------



## Handlampe (21. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> So, die 15 Plätze sind jetzt auch voll
> 
> Nicht desto trotz fehlen doch noch einige Anmeldungen von Damen und Herren mit denen ich eigentlich fest rechne



Jaja, das Problem kenn ich. Mir fehlen da auch noch einige Anmeldungen von einigen Damen und Herren mit denen ich eigentlich fest rechne. Termin


----------



## Krampe (21. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> So, die 15 Plätze sind jetzt auch voll
> 
> Nicht desto trotz fehlen doch noch einige Anmeldungen von Damen und Herren mit denen ich eigentlich fest rechne
> Grüße
> Marco


Hi Marco,
gehen auch 16? 
Die Chinesen sollen ja hilfsbereit sein... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Spooky (23. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jaja, das Problem kenn ich. Mir fehlen da auch noch einige Anmeldungen von einigen Damen und Herren mit denen ich eigentlich fest rechne. Termin



An diesem WE werde ich wahrscheinlich arbeiten müssen  Ist nur noch nicht klar obs Samstag oder Sonntag wird, entscheidet sich erst kurzfristig von daher kann ich nicht fest zusagen.



Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> gehen auch 16?



Es gehen mittlerweile sogar 20. Habe mit denen jetzt geklärt, dass die uns den komplette Raum freihalten sollen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## talybont (24. November 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Ründchen für einen verlorenen Sohn am Samstag den 01.12.? So gegen 11 Uhr am Nachtigallental?

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (28. November 2007)

Werd's heute abend wahrscheinlich NICHT schaffen. Ich lasse die Tour trotzdem stehen, mit Thomas ist ja jemand dabei der sich bestens im 7G auskennt.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (28. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Werd's heute abend wahrscheinlich NICHT schaffen. Ich lasse die Tour trotzdem stehen, mit Thomas ist ja jemand dabei der sich bestens im 7G auskennt.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



So hab dann mal eben das Guiding übernommen. Nur das mit dem Langsam / Leicht aus deiner Auschreibung konnte ich nicht so ganz erfüllen. Ich hoffe es hat allen Teilnemern trotzdem Spass gemacht. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## talybont (28. November 2007)

Ey, was ist hier für ein müder Haufen am Start? Keiner mehr bereit, mit mir ein Ründchen zu drehen? Oder habt Ihr etwa den Wetterbericht gesehen?

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Spooky (29. November 2007)

@Thomas und die anderen Nightbiker. Sorry bin gestern echt nicht aus dem Büro gekommen und war erst um 20:30 Uhr daheim.

@talybont: 1.) keine Zeit. 2.) Schädel vom Stammtisch


----------



## talybont (29. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> @talybont: 1.) keine Zeit. 2.) Schädel vom Stammtisch


3.) Manschetten?  
Wer saufen kann, der kann auch Biken.


----------



## redrace (30. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Ey, was ist hier für ein müder Haufen am Start? Keiner mehr bereit, mit mir ein Ründchen zu drehen? Oder habt Ihr etwa den Wetterbericht gesehen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Armin



Bereit schon, aber mein städtischer Arbeitgeber hat was dagegen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (30. November 2007)

Hi Marco,
Ich habe mich wieder abgemeldet... 
Ich will keinen anstecken...(aber nur weil auch Teammitglieder dabei sind. ..)
Gruß Christof


----------



## Red Devil (12. Dezember 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Nicht desto trotz fehlen doch noch einige Anmeldungen von Damen und Herren mit denen ich eigentlich fest rechne



Hallo Marco und Siebengebirges Kollegen...

leider klappt es bei mir überhaupt nicht mit biken (zum leidwesen der Zwerje ) oder Stammtisch (leider erst heute gelesen ) oder, oder, oder ... da ich aber zur Zeit am umbauen bin und bis X- Mas es wenigstens einigermaßen wohnlich haben möchte, mußte ich, um den Haussegen nicht völlig zu strapazieren, meine prios etwas anders verlagern! Mea culpa ...aber ich denke   (hoffe) das ich bald wieder auf dem Bike sitzen kann!! 

Grüße vom südl. 7GB

Boris


----------



## Izual (26. Dezember 2007)

irgend wie iss hier überhaupt nix los!

Gegen Langeweile:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5647

Gruß Chris


----------



## Spooky (27. Dezember 2007)

Link funzt net.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Izual (27. Dezember 2007)

Das liegt da dran, das ich heute schon um 10 Uhr gestartet bin


----------



## talybont (2. Januar 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> irgend wie iss hier überhaupt nix los!


deswegen bin ich ausgewandert


----------



## Izual (2. Januar 2008)

So leer wie es im Siebengebirge zur Zeit ist, kommt es mir vor als wärst du nicht der einzigste


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß ich war seit langem nicht im Fourm, werde auch nur noch bis Juni im Siebengebirge verweilen. 

Aber es Stimmt im 7Gebirge ist kaum ein MTBer unterwegs, die Beschimpfungen und Strassenbarikaden habe wohl ihre wirkung getroffen. Ich bin seit November mit Hund unterwegs und es geht mit nicht besser. Es kommen immer mehr Schwarden gut betuchter Damen und Herren mit einer Parfümnote ohne Gleichen durch die Heileigen Wälder. Ich war über Weichnachten im HArz unterwegs und die Biker werden mit einem Klatschen begrüsst und sind immer Willkommen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Spooky (28. Januar 2008)

Karnevals-Muffel-Tour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5770

Bitte als Biker verkleidet erscheinen  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (2. Februar 2008)

So sahs heute am Ölberg aus





Schade nur, dass bis morgen davon nicht mehr viel übrig sein dürfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Februar 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass bis morgen davon nicht mehr viel übrig sein dürfte



Ich bin gespannt. Würde das 7GB schon gern dieses Jahr mal in weiß erleben!


----------



## Holzlarer (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo, hab heute ne kurze karnevalspause eingelegt und mich auf die suche nach dem komischen weißen zeug gemacht. und tatsächlich schnee unter die stollen bekommen. und weils so selten ist mal ein paar bilder.  


 




 

 

 

 



so sahs dann leider auf der rückfahrt unten aus





lustig war auch der oelbertrail mit kaputter hinterradbremse und bei schnee.  

so genug egomane tourbeschreibung für heute und ab morje fiere me dann ens wicke karneval 

p.s.: hallo marco, euch viel spass morgen auf der tour und hoffentlich sind morgen ein paar karnevalsmuffel weniger unterwegs als heute

gruss dik


----------



## Holzlarer (2. Februar 2008)

hallo marco, da warst du mal wieder schneller


----------



## bolt (2. Februar 2008)

Hi, 

wir waren heut auch mit den mtb´s im schnee, allerdings in kall und leider ohne fotos. war aber auch traumhaft!
und da schaut her, das aktuelle teamranking:
41  SevenUp 1960 31134 min (518:54 h) 
42  Team Tomburg 1955 31943 min (532:23 h).
und dass trotz zwei frauen im team ;-))
alaaf, kathrin


----------



## monsterchen (3. Februar 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir waren heut auch mit den mtb´s im schnee, allerdings in kall und leider ohne fotos. war aber auch traumhaft!
> und da schaut her, das aktuelle teamranking:
> ...



Hey Super !!!!!!

Aber was heist denn hier trotz zwei Frauen, ich würd ja eher sagen wegen unserer zwei wunderhübschen Frauen und natürlich meiner Allerliebsten die mich fahren lässt wann ich will.   

so ich geh weiterfeiern...   

Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Februar 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir waren heut auch mit den mtb´s im schnee, allerdings in kall und leider ohne fotos. war aber auch traumhaft!
> und da schaut her, das aktuelle teamranking:
> ...



Warte ab, bis Karneval vorbei ist !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Warte ab, bis Karneval vorbei ist !!!!!!!!!!



Stänkermodus an:

Hallo Thomas,

und worauf müssen wir warten? 

ps: Wir haben aber nur ein Weibchen im TEAM. Gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Giom (5. Februar 2008)

bolt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir waren heut auch mit den mtb´s im schnee, allerdings in kall und leider ohne fotos. war aber auch traumhaft!
> und da schaut her, das aktuelle teamranking:
> ...


----------



## Izual (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Hab für den 16.02.2008 eine Tour reingesetzt!
Bei Interesse einfach anmelden  

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (19. Februar 2008)

Die Nächste Tour findet am 24.Feb.2008 statt!
Bei Interesse einfach anmelden  

Gruß Chris


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Februar 2008)

Da die letzte Tour doch recht schön war, werde ich wieder dabei sein denk ich. Voraussetzung ist, dass ich die Karte im Kopf hab und das Wald-Café wieder finde


----------



## Spooky (23. Februar 2008)

Huhu Zwerje 

Uwe bietet morgen ne Tour für Winterschläfer an, wäre das nicht was für euch 

Wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei, vielleicht verirrt sich ja auch noch der ein oder andere Siebenhochler oder Blind-Wächter zur Tomburg  

Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Izual (23. Februar 2008)

Hi Spooky  

Also der erste Blinde-Wächter  ist Morgen schon mit ner eigenen Tour unterwegs! 

Werden sicher noch nen Termin fürs gemeinsame fahren finden 

Spätesten auf der 7GB-Abschlusstour WP 07/08

Chris


----------



## Spooky (1. März 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich brauche Platz im Keller ! 

Daher zum Verkauf:


Salsa Sattelschnellspanner 36.4 neu schwarz
Sram X9 3fach Shifter neu
Tune Wasserträger Flaschenhalter (ohne Flasche)
Trek 8900 Hardtail Rahmen 18" fast neu vom letzten Jahr
Hayes HFX 9 185/160 incl. neuer Beläge
Disc-Laufradsatz Mavic 317 mit DT-Cerit Naben komplett schwarz 
Disc Laufradsatz Mavic Crosstrail Tubeless (6loch). Nur ca. 250km gefahren vom letzten Jahr

Bei Interesse einfach eine kurze PM mit dem Preisvorschlag schicken.

So, weiter aufräumen vielleicht finde ich ja noch was  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Izual (3. März 2008)

Am Samstag bin ich mal wieder mit ner Tour unterwegs!
Falls sich einer anschließen möchte :
CLICK HIER  

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (5. März 2008)

@chris: mit sa muss ich mal schauen, bin leider was im rückstand bei meiner tourplanung. konnte heute erst wieder was strecke erkunden. leider hat emma bei linz richtig reingehauen, hoffe die fleissigen waldarbeiter packen das bis zum 29. und bei regen mach ich mir sorgen, dann wird die tour minimum mittel
aber schau an, ein mini-tb-tal gibts da auch. leider mit ner trage-passage, aber egal:







2 X bodenkontakt heute,  aber manchmal wird man auch belohnt:





also dann spätestens bis so

gruss dirk


----------



## Spooky (7. März 2008)

Hey Chris, 

habe uns mal zu deiner morgigen Tour eingetragen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht 100% ob wir es pünktlich bis 13:00 Uhr zum Waldcafe schaffen werden. Sollte dem nicht so sein, fahrt bitte einfach los ich rufe dich dann an um einen späteren Treffpunkt auszumachen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. März 2008)

Hi!

Warum ist die Abschlußfahrt an einem Samstag??? 
Es gibt Leute, die da arbeiten müssen.

Werd mich mal eintragen, aber bis zur Einkehr werde ich nicht bleiben können. Was ich jetzt schon schade finde.


----------



## supasini (18. März 2008)

...und wenn die Tour am letzten Tag des WP wäre könntest du sowieso nicht!


----------



## Spooky (19. März 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Werd mich mal eintragen, aber bis zur Einkehr werde ich nicht bleiben können. Was ich jetzt schon schade finde.



Eigentlich wollte (soweit ich weiß) Dirk auch Samstag abend noch nen Termin einstellen. K.A. was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...und wenn die Tour am letzten Tag des WP wäre könntest du sowieso nicht!



Woher willst Du das den wissen ,hää???? Würd Dir raten, Dich bei der Tour meines Bruders abzumelden..........sonst mach ich Dir einen Knoten in das Oberrohr Deines Billigrades...... 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Holzlarer (19. März 2008)

hallo thomas, 





> Was ich jetzt schon schade finde


 ja finde ich auch schade. aber vieleicht kannst du ja später in bonn hinzustossen. @marco: steht drinne.  hat was gedauert, hab aber im moment null zeit. ist der obermann mit seinen wahnwitzigen plänen schuld. und über ostern "muss" ich dann auch noch zum skifahren, nene.....


----------



## Bikenstoffel (19. März 2008)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> aber im moment null zeit. ist der obermann mit seinen wahnwitzigen plänen schuld. und über ostern "muss" ich dann auch noch zum skifahren, nene.....




Die "Obermann-Aktie" gabs heute zum Schnäppchen-Preis von 9,80 Euro  Obwohl selbst zu diesem Kurs noch überbewertet.

Viele Grüße an die leidenden Telekomer


----------



## Spooky (20. März 2008)

Huhu,

nächsten Sonntag gibts mal wieder eine Tour im vielleicht verschneiten Siebengebirge:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6076


Bis dahin  
Marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. März 2008)

Schade bin leider dieses WE nicht in Bonn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (23. März 2008)

Hi,

bei Kaiserwetter starteten heute vier Biker(innen) mit mir ins Siebengebirge:

Mit von der Partie waren:


Iris @ timber
Wolfgang @ asphaltjunkie
Bartek @ Bartek Mezinski
Boris @ Red Devil

Und weils so selten ist, hier erst mal das Bild eines Zwerjs in freier Wildbahn:





Iris bei der Auffahrt zum Drachenfels:





Bartek auf dem Drachenfels:





Wolfgang mit der Ruine und Tourivolk im Hintergrund  





Die beiden am Himmerich:





Nochmal am Himmerich:





Schnee gabs zwar keinen, dafür jede Menge Matsch, Schlamm und Morast. Der Sonnenschein entschädigte aber für alles. Vielen Dank an alle Mitbiker !


Bis zum nächsten Mal
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (23. März 2008)

Hallo Marco und Co. 

war eine sehr schöne, wenn auch leicht schlammige Tour!

Wurde auch Zeit das ich mal wieder auf dem Rad war!! ...und Marco ...danke für die Info mit dem WP   

LG BOR!S


----------



## Spooky (24. März 2008)

@Marco:    

Radfahren (RR: Gauting - Isartal - Bad Tölz - Lenggries - Walchensee - Köchelpass - Ammersee -Gauting 202km) 	466 min (07:46 h) 

*31* Punkte


----------



## Spooky (25. März 2008)

Hier ein paar Veranstaltungshinweise:


WP Abschlußtour - 29.03. 11:00 Uhr

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5726

Mit Dirk ins gaaaanz südliche Siebengebirge. Details gibts beim Guide.  



Social Event - 29.03. 20:00 Uhr

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6072

WP Abschlußfeier in Bonn. Zuerst lecker essen im Casa del Gato, wo wir danach landen werden steht noch nicht fest. 
Wie wärs mit der Jazzgalerie oder dem Nachtrauschen ?!



Feierabendrunde - 02.04. 18:30 Uhr

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5035

Mal schauen, wer auch ohne WP Gummipunkte noch biken will.  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## bolt (28. März 2008)

Haben morgen leider beide keine Zeit, da wir nach Aachen müssen. 

Evtl. schaffe ich (Marco) es noch zum morgigen Abendtermin.

Mittwoch abend könnte es aber klappen.

Viel Spaß Euch auf jeden Fall!!

Grüße

Marco und Kathrin


----------



## flannagan (28. März 2008)

Die Sevenhiller sind auch irgendwo mitten drin in der Pampa. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja nach 2 Stunden knüppelfahrt auf der Löwenburg und dann gehts ab durchs Annatahl knallgas runter mit abmontierten Bremsen. Der Anker immer Griffbereit. Wo gibts Freibier nach der Tour? Sixmilleman and Hulk, the unbelievable Sevenhiller


----------



## KingCAZAL (29. März 2008)

nix da........... wir haben bei dem touristenwetter schöööööön die löwenburg beiseite gelassen. sind heute um den petersberg gefahren und da ein paar neue trails gecheckt und dann durchs pferdetal richtung auge gottes und über den papageientrail zurück.........

euch noch ein schönes wochenende!!

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. März 2008)

Sehr schöne Abschlusstour heute. Ich bin total im Eimer 
Vielen Dank an den Guide und an Helge für das Bike!


----------



## blitzfitz (30. März 2008)

Vielen Dank an Dirk und den Co-Guide Marco für die sonnige 7GB Anschlusstour.  
Wirklich eine langsame und leichte Rollrunde mit mindestens 5 Stunden Nettosattelzeit. Dass die eine oder andere Rampe vielleicht im Laufe der Runde etwas bekannt erschien, ist sicherlich nur den angeregten und humorigen Konversationen zuzuschreiben und nicht dem Guide anzulasten.  

Warum schreibt nur niemand über die Fortsetzung der Abschlussrunde bis in das frühe Morgengrauen??
@Monsterchen: lebst Du noch?  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (30. März 2008)

Hallo, hier noch ein paar Mitfahrer-Bilder der Abschluss-Tour. Tourdaten: 22 Starter, 7 Finisher, 1000hm, 6!!! Pannen, 45min. über das Zeitlimit, strahlender Sonnenschein.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer( nächstes mal gibts vorher ne genauere Beschreibung, versprochen) und besonders an Marco fürs mitguiden, exploren,fürs zeigen von Streckenabschnitten und natürlich für das Weizen 
Der Abschluss im Casa hat mir richtig viel Spass gemacht, klasse auch das Thomas zu später Stunde noch dazu gestossen ist.Danke an der Stelle nochmal fürs nach Hause fahren! zum Tanzen hats aber nicht mehr gereicht, aber zu sehr später Stunde gabs dann noch sehr angeregte Gespäche(zum Inhalt wird geschwiegen ). wusste gar nicht das man vom Radler solche Kopfschmerzen kriegen kann 



















allen eine schöne WP-freie-Zeit

gruss Dirk


----------



## monsterchen (30. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Das war echt `ne nette Runde gestern , die dann noch von der Abschlußfeier getopt wurde
      (zum Glück gibts davon keine Bilder). 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen der Tour:



























Danke Dirk und Marco


----------



## flannagan (30. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]So das war unser Schönwetter Altherren Samstags Touristentrip auf die Löwenburg............schade das wir dieses mal keine Kerben einritzen konnten. Ich hab noch nie Wanderer so schnell springen sehen


----------



## flannagan (30. März 2008)

So.....irgendwie hat das mit dem Hochladen nix funktieneren tuhen. Jetzt nochmal........Samstag war ein schöner Tag zum Spazierenfahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Handlampe (30. März 2008)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön natürlich auch von mir. Perfektes Timing der Organisation. Tolles Wetter bestellt, fast alle Trails trocken gefönt...die wenigen glitschigen haben auch Freude bereitet (in Massen genossen machen Diese dann tatsächlich auch Spass) und eine sehr feine Routenwahl.

Danke an Dirk und Marco.


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> So das war unser Schönwetter Altherren Samstags Touristentrip auf die Löwenburg............schade das wir dieses mal keine Kerben einritzen konnten. Ich hab noch nie Wanderer so schnell springen sehen



Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Ernst gemeint ist. Wenn ja, mein Beileid für alle, die mit Hirn durchs Siebengebirge fahren. Sie werden es in Zukunft noch schwerer haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2008)

Auch von mir ein Lob an Herrn Holzlarer für diese langsame und leichte Tour. Wenns schnell und schwierig gewesen wäre, hätten bestimmt weniger ihr Heil in der Flucht gesucht.


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Ernst gemeint ist. Wenn ja, mein Beileid für alle, die mit Hirn durchs Siebengebirge fahren. Sie werden es in Zukunft noch schwerer haben.



Halt wieder ein paar der "nach mir die Sintflut"-Biker...:kotz: 

Allzeit Rahmenbruch und Bremsversagen!!


----------



## Spooky (31. März 2008)

Jo, war ne feine Runde die der Dirk da zusammengestellt hat. Die Tour an sich verlief zwar etwas chaotisch, aber wer konnte schon mit 6 Pannen rechnen. Also nochmal herzlichen Dank an Dirk für die ganze Arbeit die in dieser Tour steckte, ich alleine war bei zwei Explorer-Touren dabei. Ich glaube ingesamt waren es fünf oder sechs ... Da ich der Meinung bin, das sowas viel zu wenig gewürdigt wird auch das Weizen *prost*

Dann ist mir heute morgen etwas aufgefallen, Kathrin hat für den schönsten WP-Eintrag dieses Jahr gesorgt





Nur werden wir jetzt wahrscheinlich nachträglich disqualifiziert, weil wir als Sechser-Team unterwegs waren.  

Viele Grüße an die werdenden Eltern
Marco


----------



## KiBa (31. März 2008)

Hey Dirk und Marco, vielen Dank für diese nette Tour bei herrlichstem Frühlingswetter 
Die lustige Abschlußfeier  in der Casa hat den Tag perfekt abgerundet 

Ciao,
Sylvia


----------



## monsterchen (31. März 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Dann ist mir heute morgen etwas aufgefallen, Kathrin hat für den schönsten WP-Eintrag dieses Jahr gesorgt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Katrin, Marco und ?

Man hat es ja lange gahnt, aber das war ja wohl die beste Art es amtlich zu machen  . 

Sagt mir nur noch wann es soweit ist, dann komme ich euch mit dem Kinderanhänger abholen. 

Alles gute von mir und meiner Familie

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Holzlarer (31. März 2008)

Hi Katrin, Marco und ? oder vieleicht sogar ??
Das ist nun wirklich der schönste Eintrag. Auch von mir alles alles gute. 

gruss Dirk


----------



## Goldfisch (31. März 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Halt wieder ein paar der "nach mir die Sintflut"-Biker...:kotz:
> 
> Allzeit Rahmenbruch und Bremsversagen!!



Erinnert mich an meine Erlebnisse am letzten Samstag: herrliches Frühlingswetter am Ölbergaufstieg unmittelbar vor dem Parkplatz. Ein älteres Ehepaar um die 50 auf den letzten paar Metern vor ihrem Auto, von hinten schießen zwei Jungs talwärts (ihr wisst schon, die mit Motorradhelmen, die mal "richtig krachen" lassen wollen). Hatten nichts besseres zu tun, als zur Kaffeezeit "Schuß" zu fahren und einer hat den Mann dann nach allen Regeln der Kunst erwischt. Da spritzte das Blut aus Hand und Gesicht.

Nicht, dass es dem Jungen nicht leid getan hätte - er guckte ganz schön bleich aus der Wäsche. Aber Gründe wie dieser sind es, warum ALLE Biker mittelfristig aus dem 7G verbannt werden werden.

Ich war selbst in einer Gruppe von Spaziergängern unterwegs (Eltern, Schwiegereltern, Oma), keinem von denen konnte ich den Unterschied erklären zwischen den "harmlosen" Tourern, die uns auf dem Weg zum Gipfel in der Folge noch entgegen kamen und den beiden eben genannten.

Es will mir auch nicht in den Kopf, warum Freizeitbiker (egal welcher Coleur) das Zentralsiebengebirge an Wochenenden nicht meiden.

gf


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2008)

Goldfisch schrieb:


> ..Aber Gründe wie dieser sind es, warum ALLE Biker mittelfristig aus dem 7G verbannt werden werden...



...leider stört das ja solche "Heuschrecken" nicht - die setzen sich halt ins Auto und fahren den nächsten Spot kurz und klein...


----------



## melb (31. März 2008)

....danke, danke!!  jetzt wisst ihr, warum ich mich in der letzten zeit im wald rar gemacht habe. bis august wirds noch dauern! aber rr-fahren geht ja zum glück.

viel spaß euch beim mountainbiken!!  
kathrin


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2008)

melb schrieb:


> aber rr-fahren geht ja zum glück...



Bitte nicht mit dem Dackelschneider! Das werdende Leben wird irreversible Schäden davontragen und später jegliches Fahren abseits sauberer Straßen verweigern! Nimm wenigstens das MTB, wenn du schon auf der Straße fährst. Die leichten Vibrationen des Reifenprofils sind laut führenden Wissenschaflern förderlich für das Immunsystem des Nachwuchses.... 

Naja, Du wirst das Kind schon schaukeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (31. März 2008)

Hi,

wir sollten aber nicht den selben Fehler machen wie deine Begleitung am Samstag und jetzt alles pauschalisieren. Es ist halt nicht immer nur die Downhill- und Freeridefraktion, von denen kommen genau zu dem von dir geschilderten Fall sogar mal ernste Töne im Freedride-Fred. Ich habe aber leider Gottes auch schon genug bekloppte CCler im 7G erlebt. Leider sind es immer wieder solche 'Einzeltäter' die unseren Sport in Verruf bringen und damit für die teils gereizte Stimmung zwischen Wanderen und Bikern sorgen. 

Generell hast du recht, dass man das Siebengebirge in den Stoßzeiten am WE lieber meiden sollte, um die Knotenpunkte wie Margarethenhöhe und Milchhäuschen kommt man zumeist aber doch nicht herum. Generell gilt, das es selbst am WE mit einer größeren Gruppe möglich ist im Siebengebirge zu biken. Das setzt allerdings gegenseitigen Respekt und Rücksichtnahme vorraus. Das vermisse ich teils jedoch auf beiden Seiten. Im Endeffekt ist aber doch das was hier passiert nix anderes als ein Abbild unserer Ellbogengesellschaft.

Bin mal gespannt, ob der Fall von Samstag demnächst in unseren örtlichen Käseblättchen erscheint  Sind ja prima Argumente gegen das Biken im Siebengebirge und bestes Futter für die Nationalpark-Befürworter.


Nachdenkliche Grüße
Marco




Goldfisch schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an meine Erlebnisse am letzten Samstag: herrliches Frühlingswetter am Ölbergaufstieg unmittelbar vor dem Parkplatz. Ein älteres Ehepaar um die 50 auf den letzten paar Metern vor ihrem Auto, von hinten schießen zwei Jungs talwärts (ihr wisst schon, die mit Motorradhelmen, die mal "richtig krachen" lassen wollen). Hatten nichts besseres zu tun, als zur Kaffeezeit "Schuß" zu fahren und einer hat den Mann dann nach allen Regeln der Kunst erwischt. Da spritzte das Blut aus Hand und Gesicht.
> 
> Nicht, dass es dem Jungen nicht leid getan hätte - er guckte ganz schön bleich aus der Wäsche. Aber Gründe wie dieser sind es, warum ALLE Biker mittelfristig aus dem 7G verbannt werden werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (31. März 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Katrin und Marco

Dann hat das Schwein (bzw. Wildschwein) beim Nachtbiken im Kottenforst doch Glück gebracht.
Allees Gute


----------



## Blut Svente (1. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]So das war unser Schönwetter Altherren Samstags Touristentrip auf die Löwenburg............schade das wir dieses mal keine Kerben einritzen konnten. Ich hab noch nie Wanderer so schnell springen sehen



Was bist Du denn für ne Flachfeile?


----------



## Blut Svente (1. April 2008)

Nur mal so zur Info der SIEBENGEBIRGSTERRORIST FLANNAGAN hat nichts mit dem Team 7Hills zu tun.  
SEVENHILLER ist nicht gleich 7Hiller

@flannagan komm ruhig mal zu unserem Treffpunkt. Dort lehrt man dich Demut!


----------



## KingCAZAL (1. April 2008)

kan mich dem nur anschließen!!!!!!!!!!

wegen solchen kommentaren und aktionen können wir bald alle unsere bikes durch das 7G schieben..........

vielen dank herr flannagan


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info der SIEBENGEBIRGSTERRORIST FLANNAGAN hat nichts mit dem Team 7Hills zu tun.
> SEVENHILLER ist nicht gleich 7Hiller
> 
> @flannagan komm ruhig mal zu unserem Treffpunkt. Dort lehrt man dich Demut!



Auf Herrn SIEBENGEBIRGSTERRORIST wurde ja schon eingegangen. Es ist übrigens möglich, einen Beitrag zu ändern.  Und dass das Team 7Hills eine christliche Vereinigung ist, die Menschen Demut beibringt, war mir auch unbekannt.


----------



## KingCAZAL (1. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> .....Und dass das Team 7Hills eine christliche Vereinigung ist, die Menschen Demut beibringt, war mir auch unbekannt.



in uns stecken halt verborgene talente und solche rücksichtslose rotznasen  wie der herr flannagan einer ist muss man halt unschädlich machen und anständige waldmanieren beibringen!!! ein bisschen demut wird ihm schon gut tun!

also --> samstags 14.00 Uhr an der kö-winter fähre - weit hat er es ja nicht. wäre doch schade wenn das traumbikegebiet vor seiner haustür bald für uns und für ihn endgültig verboten ist  

@flannagan
bitte denk mal über deine aussage nach und denk mal an andere biker, die seit jahren versuchen zu den wanderern ein gutes und freundliches verhältnis aufzubauen!

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Centurion (1. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Ernst gemeint ist. Wenn ja, mein Beileid für alle, die mit Hirn durchs Siebengebirge fahren. Sie werden es in Zukunft noch schwerer haben.



Ich war neulich mit meiner Freundin auf dem Aussichtsweg vom Ölberg zum Einkehrhäuschen spazieren. Da hörte ich von hinten einen Freilauf surren...
Instinktiv riss ich meine Freundin an mich zur Seite und knapp 5 Zentimeter an unseren Köpfen schoß ein Typ ohne Helm auf einen weißen Fully mit 30 bis 40 Sachen an uns vorbei. Nix mit Klingeln, Warnruf, oder Temporausnehmen (bis zum Stillstand wenn der Wanderer einen nicht regestriert hat). Nein,  der Typ grinste noch blöd nach dem Vorbeifahren und rief noch Danke! 
Dann war es Ihm auch noch unbedingt wichtig vor einem auf einem unteren Weg fahrenden Mountainbiker auf den richtigen Weg zu kommen. Der untere Mountainbiker hatte den bescheuerten Raser gar nicht wahrgenommen und wollte an der Weggabelung abbiegen und dabei nicht seine alte Fahrrichtung beibehalten. Nur durch großes Glück kam es nicht zum Totalcrash zwischen den beiden bei circa 45 Sachen...

Der Irsinnsfahrer, das sah man, fand immer noch was für ein Held er war; ich dachte nur noch was für ein armer Irrer. 

Danach packte mich die absolute Wut, wenn ich mir vorgestellt hätte was mit meiner Freundin passiert wäre wenn der Irrsinnsfahrerer in meine Freundin reingerauscht wäre und ich nicht instinktiv den surrenden Hinterradfreilauf von dem Vögelgezwiterscher und Windrauschen unterschieden hätte. 

Also lieber Irrsinnsfahrer: Wenn wir uns das nächste mal begegnen dann trage lieber Fullface, weil ich werde zur Seite treten, aber gleichzeitig einen rechten Schwinger landen...  ! Dann hast Du auch einen Thrill, aber der hat mehr mit Schmerzen zu tun als mit Adrenalin etc. . Für so Typen wie Dich habe ich schon lange kein Verständniss mehr. Meinen, sie wären beim Bergrunterfahren der Held wenn sie es richtig krachen lassen und nicht nur Ihren eigenen Dummen Geist , sonderen andere damit ernstlich gefährden.

Tschuldigung an das Forum, das ich hier meine Wut zum Ausdruck bringen muß. Ich bin eigentlich ein sehr friedfertiger Mensch aber was im Siebengebirge zur Zeit abgeht ist so was von Mist!

Das Verhalten von ca 10 bis 20% der Bikern ist dort unter aller Sau!
Die bauen, bahnen forsten und pflügen sich einfach neue Abkürzungen und Strecken durch den Wald. Sie nehmen jeden Wanderer bei Ihren Speedtrips nur als lebende Pylonen war. Umfahren alte Leute und Familien mit Kindern mit einem so hohen Tempo das mir die Galle hochkommt. finden Sich auch noch cool dabei. Da ist ne Generation von Dirt- und Freeridjunkies am ranwachsen, da kann man nur noch sagen das Radfahrverbot im Siebengebirge sehr schnell immer näher kommt, nur wegen diesen paar gehirnamputierten Deppen! 

Ich denke die haben noch nie was von Naturschutzgebiet, Naherholungsgebiet und dem wichtigen  guten Miteinander von allen Intressengruppen im Siebengebirge gehört. 

Die Dirtbiker von heute, die unterbrechen gerade mal Ihr Ballerspiel auf dem PC und denken das Siebengebirge ist dann der Ihr eigener privater Sandkasten. Auch habe ich festgestellt, das viele Neueinsteiger auf ihren Baumarkträdern, oder Topräderen mit allem technischen Schikimiki aber mit null Kondition, meinen, dass wenn sie es geschaft haben die riesen Steigung Margaretenhöhe aus dem letzten loch pfeifend zu erklimmen, mit 50 Sachen es bergab krachen lassen ohne auch nur an einen eigentlich unbeteiligten Wanderer, Mountainbiker oder anderen Besucher des Siebengebirges zu denken. 

Auf den Punkt gebracht: Es zählt nur noch der Egotrip und für das Siebengebirge sehe die Zukunft der MTBler sehr düster!

Die einzelnen Benutzergruppen werden wenn das Siebengebirge zum Naturpark ernannt wird immer größer und Randgruppen wie die Radfahrer werden dann schnell aussortiert, wenn so Hirnis den ganzen Ruf ruinieren !


----------



## Spooky (2. April 2008)

Die heutige Tour lief unter dem Motto 'Zwei Männer allein im Wald'. In den zwei Stunden die ich mit Mr. langsam/leicht Holzlarer unterwegs war, haben wir keinen einzigen Wanderer, Jogger oder Biker gesehen ... goil

In zwei Wochen gibts die nächste Feierabendrunde, dann hoffentlich mal wieder mit ein paar mehr Teilnehmern.


Bis denne
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flannagan (2. April 2008)

Find ich ja töfte was mit ein paar geschriebenen Worten so alles rauskitzeln kann. Das errinert mich 1988 als wir so ungefähr die ersten waren die im Siebengebirge versucht haben mit Mountainbikes ein bissle Spass zu haben was dazu geführt hat von alteingesessenen Wandern verprügelt zu werden. Da wir damals selber erst 15 Jahre Alt waren ist es den Wanderern auch meistens gelungen. Den Sonntagsjäger der damals mit der Flinte hinter uns her gerannt ist möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht verschweigen. Du hast Recht das  man mit den Wanderern einigermaßen klar kommen muss. Den allgemeinen Wanderer im Siebengebirge interessiert das aber leider nicht. Und noch eines ...es sind nicht die Biker die den Wald verunreinigen sonder die vielen Wanderer die in jeden Busch *******n, überall Ihren Müll liegen lassen und sich die Bauten von den Wildlebenden Tieren aus der nähe angucken..... so sieht es aus. Das wird dann auch der Grund sein warum wir nicht mehr Biken dürfen denn.........rate mal wer ne größere Loby hat? ja......die Wanderer!  S o.....und zu dem Rücksichtslos................ich Bremse auch ab und zu mal..............und die Manieren die du mir beibringen willst wurden mir von Wanderern abgewöhnt bevor du überhaubt wusstest was ein Mountainbike ist! 

Und wieso erst um 14:00 Uhr! Um die Uhrzeit bin ich schon fast wieder zu hause um mit meiner Tochter im Siebengebirge Wandern zu gehen und Mountainbiker anzumaulen weil Sie zu schnell an uns vorbei rasen     

Und Demut solltest du niemandem anderem beibringen als dir selber denn du bist dein größter schatten!...........oder irgendwie sowas in der art.....


ich wünsch dir ne gute nacht......träum was schönes und lass dich nicht stressen 





KingCAZAL schrieb:


> in uns stecken halt verborgene talente und solche rücksichtslose rotznasen  wie der herr flannagan einer ist muss man halt unschädlich machen und anständige waldmanieren beibringen!!! ein bisschen demut wird ihm schon gut tun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flannagan (2. April 2008)

Find ich ja töfte was mit ein paar geschriebenen Worten so alles rauskitzeln kann. Das errinert mich 1988 als wir so ungefähr die ersten waren die im Siebengebirge versucht haben mit Mountainbikes ein bissle Spass zu haben was dazu geführt hat von alteingesessenen Wandern verprügelt zu werden. Da wir damals selber erst 15 Jahre Alt waren ist es den Wanderern auch meistens gelungen. Den Sonntagsjäger der damals mit der Flinte hinter uns her gerannt ist möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht verschweigen. Du hast Recht das  man mit den Wanderern einigermaßen klar kommen muss. Den allgemeinen Wanderer im Siebengebirge interessiert das aber leider nicht. Und noch eines ...es sind nicht die Biker die den Wald verunreinigen sonder die vielen Wanderer die in jeden Busch *******n, überall Ihren Müll liegen lassen und sich die Bauten von den Wildlebenden Tieren aus der nähe angucken..... so sieht es aus. Das wird dann auch der Grund sein warum wir nicht mehr Biken dürfen denn.........rate mal wer ne größere Loby hat? ja......die Wanderer!  S o.....und zu dem Rücksichtslos................ich Bremse auch ab und zu mal.............und ich rufe immer mindestens 30 meter vorher nach achtung................und die Manieren die du mir beibringen willst wurden mir von Wanderern abgewöhnt bevor du überhaubt wusstest was ein Mountainbike ist! 

Und wieso erst um 14:00 Uhr! Um die Uhrzeit bin ich schon fast wieder zu hause um mit meiner Tochter im Siebengebirge Wandern zu gehen und Mountainbiker anzumaulen weil Sie zu schnell an uns vorbei rasen     

Und Demut solltest du niemandem anderem beibringen als dir selber denn du bist dein größter schatten!...........oder irgendwie sowas in der art.....


ich wünsch dir ne gute nacht......träum was schönes und lass dich nicht stressen 

und das team 7 Hills ist mir ziemlich egal..........ihr seit doch bestimmt so typen die im winterpokalfred das tütentragen mit in die wertung nehmen lassen...........wahrscheinlich zu fein um bei richtigem dreckswetter zu biken die herren





KingCAZAL schrieb:


> in uns stecken halt verborgene talente und solche rücksichtslose rotznasen  wie der herr flannagan einer ist muss man halt unschädlich machen und anständige waldmanieren beibringen!!! ein bisschen demut wird ihm schon gut tun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. April 2008)

Hatte überlegt heut mitzukommen. War aber gestern schon mit zwei nicht allzu langsamen Gefährten im 7GB unterwegs und auch die KM vom Samstag steckten noch etwas in den Knochen  alles nur Ausreden ich weiß 
Gestern waren vereinzelt noch Radfahrer, Jogger und Wanderer unterwegs. Als es dann aber schummrig und dunkel wurde waren wir bis auf ein paar Wildschweine auch allein im Wald! Ich nehm mir die nächste Feierabendrunde schonmal vor...


----------



## flannagan (2. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info der SIEBENGEBIRGSTERRORIST FLANNAGAN hat nichts mit dem Team 7Hills zu tun.
> SEVENHILLER ist nicht gleich 7Hiller
> 
> @flannagan komm ruhig mal zu unserem Treffpunkt. Dort lehrt man dich Demut!




Ich würde euch so gerne mal kennenlernen..............tolles bike und super klamotten reichen nicht aus um richtig zu biken..............und Demut habe ich nur vor der Natur und nach nem Höllenritt wenn du nach 6 stunden fix und fertig bei nem Bier in aller ruhe im wald sitzt und merkst wie klein du eigentlich bist.............schon mal mit dem bike die alpen überquert?????????? ich schon................


----------



## Redfraggle (2. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

wenn´s dann bei langsam/ leicht bleibt, bin ich dabei! Versuche bis dahin noch ein bißchen Kondition aufzubauen, damit ich nicht so abkekse, wie am Samstag.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## monsterchen (2. April 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wenn´s dann bei langsam/ leicht bleibt, bin ich dabei! Versuche bis dahin noch ein bißchen Kondition aufzubauen, damit ich nicht so abkekse, wie am Samstag.
> 
> ...



Ist doch nicht schlimm Barbara  , kann ich an deinem Rucksack noch ein bisschen nach dem richtigen "Druckpunkt" suchen.   

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flannagan (2. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Ernst gemeint ist. Wenn ja, mein Beileid für alle, die mit Hirn durchs Siebengebirge fahren. Sie werden es in Zukunft noch schwerer haben.






NEIN!  Es war nicht Ernst gemeint! Ist nur mein eigener inner kampf mit so einigen vielen Wanderern die immer noch nicht begriffen haben das wir seit 1988 durch das Siebengebirge touren und einfach nur leben und spass haben wollen............die ignoranz kommt nicht von mir sondern von denen!!!!!! ich hab einfach nur keine lust mehr ständig rücksicht zu nehmen wenn man auf mich auch keine rücksucht nimmt aber ich hatte noch NIE einen zusammenstoß und das ist mir verdammt wichtig.............aber trotzdem darf man denn spass im ernst nicht verkennen zu erkennen..........wehret euch nicht gegen die erkenntnis.................du kennst die problematik zwischen uns und denen....wenn man das so sagen darf................


----------



## Redfraggle (2. April 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schlimm Barbara  , kann ich an deinem Rucksack noch ein bisschen nach dem richtigen "Druckpunkt" suchen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thomas



Aber klar, immer gerne....allerdings tue ich mich beim Auffinden neuralgischer Punkte nicht so schwer, wie mit dem Fahhradfahren...


----------



## Blut Svente (3. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> Ich würde euch so gerne mal kennenlernen..............tolles bike und super klamotten reichen nicht aus um richtig zu biken..............und Demut habe ich nur vor der Natur und nach nem Höllenritt wenn du nach 6 stunden fix und fertig bei nem Bier in aller ruhe im wald sitzt und merkst wie klein du eigentlich bist.............schon mal mit dem bike die alpen überquert?????????? ich schon................



 Deshalb hab ich ja auch 5 tolle Bikes! 
 Zu bestaunen unter www.7hills.de 
 Ich bin natürlich nicht so ein Könner und fahrn tu ich auch noch nich so lang.Bestimmt kann ich von Dir noch was lernen...


----------



## Holzlarer (3. April 2008)

hi marco,
danke für die schöne runde im einsamen 7GB. tatsächlich wieder was neues kennengelernt!!! und die trailrunde um den petersberg hätt ich so auch nicht mehr hinbekommen  (obwohl leicht  ). auf der rückfahrt hab ich aber noch ne richtig fette dusche abgekriegt inkl. hagel und donner, durch und durch nass aber sah im scheinwerferlicht der fenix trotzdem irgendwie klasse aus. wenn ich aber dran denke das am so das wetter ähnlich wird, -weicheimodusan-  werd ich wohl die couch der ctf vorziehen -weicheimodusaus-

gruss dirk


----------



## juchhu (3. April 2008)

Das Problem scheint weniger außerhalb der Mountainbiker als mehr innerhalb zu sein. Jeder, der von außerhalb auf die immer mal wieder aufkeimenden Streitereien zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen/Disziplinen schaut, muss doch die Erkenntnis gewinnen, dass da Kinder im Körpern von Erwachsenen biken. Zwar geht das Durchschnittsalter der Mountainbiker auf die Vierzig zu, aber offensichtlich scheinen mehr Mountainbiker dem Motto "Ich geb' Gas, ich will Spass!" zu frönen, als man aufgrund des tatsächlichen Lebensalters annehmen sollte.

Auch die angeblichen Erkenntnisse/Erfahrungen und pauschalen Anschuldigungen bringen uns nicht weiter.

Schauen wir und doch nur mal die Mitgliederzahl der etablierten Verbände (DIMB und MTBvD lassen wir mal außen vor, da sie noch weit von der Sechsstelligkeit entfernt sind) an:

Deutscher Alpenverein (DAV): ca. 755.000
Deutscher Wanderverband (DWV): ca. 650.000

Bund Deutscher Radfahrer (BDR): ca: 130.000 (nach eigenen Angaben 150.000 )
Allgemeiner Fahrradclub Deutschland (ADFC): ca: 110.000

Schreckend, aber wahr. Und nun ein paar Zahlen zum Fahrrad und seinem Benutzer:

Bundesbestand: ca. 65 Mio. Fahrräder

davon fahren die Radfahrer regelmäßig in den Bereichen

Radtouring: 25 Mio.
Mountainbike: 4,5 Mio.
Rennrad: 2 Mio.

Nach neusten Zahlen sollen sogar insgesamt 17 Mio. unregelmäßig mit einem Mountainbike fahren. Sicherlich sind die Zahlen problembehaftet, denn es gibt für denn jeweiligen Radtyp keine allgemeingültige Definition. Bei den Mountainbikern ist das Hauptproblem die bislang geringe Bereitschaft, sich zu organisieren. Der ADFC und der BDR bieten m.A. nach nicht die Voraussetzungen für eine 'Massenbewegung'. Die DIMB und der MTBvD werden ihre Angebote, Leistungsfähigkeit und damit Attraktivität erhöhen müßen, um dem Mountainbikesport zu dem Einfluss zu verhelfen, der einen partnerschaftlichen Umgang mit anderen Waldnutzergruppen auf Augenhöhe ermöglicht.


----------



## Giom (3. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich ja auch 5 tolle Bikes!
> Zu bestaunen unter www.7hills.de
> Ich bin natürlich nicht so ein Könner und fahrn tu ich auch noch nich so lang.Bestimmt kann ich von Dir noch was lernen...



aber doch nicht 6 Stunden am stück, das ist voll der Hammer


----------



## shog87 (3. April 2008)

Ich finde es doch sehr bedenklich, wie hier pauschal über eine bestimmte Art von Fahrrad fahren geurteilt wird. Dieses ungenaue Urteil, werfen wir doch der Wander-Fraktion immer vor, die pauschal über die Gesamtheit Moutainbiker urteilt, nur weil schwarze Schafe ein schlechtes Licht auf die Masse werfen!

Ich stelle mich einmal kurz vor:
Ich bin Anhänger der Bergab-Fraktion und neben Konditionsausritten mit der CC-Feile (mit der ich im übrigen auch schon der ein oder anderen Tour mit den in diesem Thread aktiven Fahrern beiwohnte) auch mit einem Berg-Ab-Fahrrad im Siebengebirge unterwegs. An dieser Stelle spreche Ich für mich persönlich, als auch für die aktiv Beteiligten im regionalen Bergab-Thread hier im Forum. Wir haben, wie alle anderen Moutainbiker mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch, ein großes Interesse daran, dass das Siebengebirge auch in Zukunft ein so vielfältiges Bike-Revier bleibt. Jeder der sich am aktiv im Thread beteiligt, fährt genauso rücksichtsvoll ggü. Wanderer und anderen Besuchern des Siebengebirges, wie es ein langfristiger Erhalt unseres Revier und gutes Benehmen erfordert. Dies halte ich für selbstverständlich.
Daher finde ich es doch sehr bedenklich, das hier weiter Teile der CC Fraktion (zu der wir ja auch gehören, denn im Grunde fahren wir alle zusammen Fahrrad) sich so äußern. Ich finde Schuldzuweisungen sind hier fehl am Platze. Es sollte sich vielmehr darum bemüht werden, die schwarzen Schafe zu stellen (die sich im Übrigen, wie ja u.a. die ein oder anderen Äußerung hier im Thread erkennen lässt, nicht nur auf die "Gravity" Fraktion beschränken.) und gemeinsam an dem Erhalt des Revieres mitzuarbeiten. 

In diesem Sinne
Happy Trails und bis demnächst im 7G!


----------



## Blut Svente (3. April 2008)

shog87 schrieb:


> Ich finde es doch sehr bedenklich, wie hier pauschal über eine bestimmte Art von Fahrrad fahren geurteilt wird. Dieses ungenaue Urteil, werfen wir doch der Wander-Fraktion immer vor, die pauschal über die Gesamtheit Moutainbiker urteilt, nur weil schwarze Schafe ein schlechtes Licht auf die Masse werfen!
> 
> Ich stelle mich einmal kurz vor:
> Ich bin Anhänger der Bergab-Fraktion und neben Konditionsausritten mit der CC-Feile (mit der ich im übrigen auch schon der ein oder anderen Tour mit den in diesem Thread aktiven Fahrern beiwohnte) auch mit einem Berg-Ab-Fahrrad im Siebengebirge unterwegs. An dieser Stelle spreche Ich für mich persönlich, als auch für die aktiv Beteiligten im regionalen Bergab-Thread hier im Forum. Wir haben, wie alle anderen Moutainbiker mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch, ein großes Interesse daran, dass das Siebengebirge auch in Zukunft ein so vielfältiges Bike-Revier bleibt. Jeder der sich am aktiv im Thread beteiligt, fährt genauso rücksichtsvoll ggü. Wanderer und anderen Besuchern des Siebengebirges, wie es ein langfristiger Erhalt unseres Revier und gutes Benehmen erfordert. Dies halte ich für selbstverständlich.
> ...



Ich habe hier nur ein  Problem mit dem Auftreten eines Einzelnen . 
Soweit ich für das Team 7Hills sprechen kann haben  wir KEINE Probleme mit Wanderern und Freeridern.


----------



## flannagan (3. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich ja auch 5 tolle Bikes!
> Zu bestaunen unter www.7hills.de
> Ich bin natürlich nicht so ein Könner und fahrn tu ich auch noch nich so lang.Bestimmt kann ich von Dir noch was lernen...




Ich lad dich gerne zu mir nach Römlinghoven ein von wo aus wir unsere kleine Altherrenrunde starten in dem wir erst mal den Trampelpfad zum Kucksteinbruch rauffahren!!! Ist allerdings immer schon ab 10-11:00 Uhr morgens. Ich hoffe das frühe fahren macht deinen alten knochen nix aus aber eigentlich ist diese Uhrzeit schon viel zu zu spät wegen der besagten störenfriede welche da zu Fuß unterwegs sind. Die beste Uhrzeit ist ja eigentlich von 08:00 bis 14:00 ca oder länger. Wir kämen dann so ungefähr auf insgesamt 1400 HM, das heißt schon was im 7G.  Und anschließend kann ich dann mit meiner Tochter noch ne runde Wandern und Biker erschrecken in dem ich kurz vor Ihnen aus dem Gebüsch springe !!!!!!!!! Danach beschimpfe ich Sie als wilde Rowdys die nicht aufpassen können...........


----------



## Blut Svente (3. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> Ich lad dich gerne zu mir nach Römlinghoven ein von wo aus wir unsere kleine Altherrenrunde starten in dem wir erst mal den Trampelpfad zum Kucksteinbruch rauffahren!!! Ist allerdings immer schon ab 10-11:00 Uhr morgens. Ich hoffe das frühe fahren macht deinen alten knochen nix aus aber eigentlich ist diese Uhrzeit schon viel zu zu spät wegen der besagten störenfriede welche da zu Fuß unterwegs sind. Die beste Uhrzeit ist ja eigentlich von 08:00 bis 14:00 ca oder länger. Wir kämen dann so ungefähr auf insgesamt 1400 HM, das heißt schon was im 7G.  Und anschließend kann ich dann mit meiner Tochter noch ne runde Wandern und Biker erschrecken in dem ich kurz vor Ihnen aus dem Gebüsch springe !!!!!!!!! Danach beschimpfe ich Sie als wilde Rowdys die nicht aufpassen können...........



Sonntag 13.4  10 Uhr am Kloster ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nur ein  Problem mit dem Auftreten eines Einzelnen .
> Soweit ich für das Team 7Hills sprechen kann haben  wir KEINE Probleme mit Wanderern und Freeridern.



Stimmt.



flannagan schrieb:


> Ich lad dich gerne zu mir nach Römlinghoven ein von wo aus wir unsere kleine Altherrenrunde starten in dem wir erst mal den Trampelpfad zum Kucksteinbruch rauffahren!!! *Ist allerdings immer schon ab 10-11:00 Uhr morgens. Ich hoffe das frühe fahren macht deinen alten knochen nix aus aber eigentlich ist diese Uhrzeit schon viel zu zu spät wegen der besagten störenfriede welche da zu Fuß unterwegs sind. Die beste Uhrzeit ist ja eigentlich von 08:00 bis 14:00 ca oder länger. *Wir kämen dann so ungefähr auf insgesamt 1400 HM, das heißt schon was im 7G.  Und anschließend kann ich dann mit meiner Tochter noch ne runde Wandern und *Biker erschrecken in dem ich kurz vor Ihnen aus dem Gebüsch springe !!!!!!!!! Danach beschimpfe ich Sie als wilde Rowdys die nicht aufpassen können...........*



Jetzt mal ernsthaft, läuft das wieder auf das Spiel "Wer hat den Längste?" raus???

Im Übrigen schreibst Du etwas wirr. 
Idealstartzeit 10:00-11:00 Uhr, besser früher oder direkt von 08:00-14:00 oder länger. Also eher ganztagig?

Was Du mit der letzten Aussage vermitteln willst, ist mir absolut unklar.

Brings doch mal auf den Punkt, Du freeridender CC-Wanderer.


----------



## Fungrisu (3. April 2008)

shog87 schrieb:


> Ich finde es doch sehr bedenklich, wie hier pauschal über eine bestimmte Art von Fahrrad fahren geurteilt wird. Dieses ungenaue Urteil, werfen wir doch der Wander-Fraktion immer vor, die pauschal über die Gesamtheit Moutainbiker urteilt, nur weil schwarze Schafe ein schlechtes Licht auf die Masse werfen!
> 
> Ich stelle mich einmal kurz vor:
> Ich bin Anhänger der Bergab-Fraktion und neben Konditionsausritten mit der CC-Feile (mit der ich im übrigen auch schon der ein oder anderen Tour mit den in diesem Thread aktiven Fahrern beiwohnte) auch mit einem Berg-Ab-Fahrrad im Siebengebirge unterwegs. An dieser Stelle spreche Ich für mich persönlich, als auch für die aktiv Beteiligten im regionalen Bergab-Thread hier im Forum. Wir haben, wie alle anderen Moutainbiker mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch, ein großes Interesse daran, dass das Siebengebirge auch in Zukunft ein so vielfältiges Bike-Revier bleibt. Jeder der sich am aktiv im Thread beteiligt, fährt genauso rücksichtsvoll ggü. Wanderer und anderen Besuchern des Siebengebirges, wie es ein langfristiger Erhalt unseres Revier und gutes Benehmen erfordert. Dies halte ich für selbstverständlich.
> ...




Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht aber wenn ein "FLANNAGAN" hier so einen sch.... schreibt ob ernst gemeint oder nicht!? Stellen sich mir auch die Nackenhaare hoch 
Wir haben schon bei anderen Themen mitbekommen das sich hier im Forum diverse Leute Informationen holen.
Und wenn die solche Berichte lesen ist das nur das was die suchen.
Also ich denke wir 7Hills fahren schon seit einiger Zeit im SG (außer Blut Svente der ist neu bei uns    ) und wir hatten noch keine größeren Komplikationen mit der zu Fuß Fraktion.

Also wenn wir alle noch weiter im SG fahren wollen hilft es uns bestimmt nicht wenn man hier so einen sch... schreibt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## flannagan (3. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint weniger außerhalb der Mountainbiker als mehr innerhalb zu sein. Jeder, der von außerhalb auf die immer mal wieder aufkeimenden Streitereien zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen/Disziplinen schaut, muss doch die Erkenntnis gewinnen, dass da Kinder im Körpern von Erwachsenen biken. Zwar geht das Durchschnittsalter der Mountainbiker auf die Vierzig zu, aber offensichtlich scheinen mehr Mountainbiker dem Motto "Ich geb' Gas, ich will Spass!" zu frönen, als man aufgrund des tatsächlichen Lebensalters annehmen sollte.
> 
> Auch die angeblichen Erkenntnisse/Erfahrungen und pauschalen Anschuldigungen bringen uns nicht weiter.
> 
> ...


----------



## flannagan (3. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damit wollte ich sagen das meine herschaften lieber erst um 10:00 losfahren wärend ich gerne schon um 08:00 auf'm Bock sitze und dann direkt knackige tour bis 14:00-15:00 fahre weil ich von meiner familie auch noch was haben will.

Und nach dem längsten brauch ich nicht zu suchen aus dem alter bin ich raus...........meistens ....... ich wurde ja schließlich rausgefordert mich Demütigen zu lasen und hab nur drauf reagiert aber im ernst............ich fahre wirklich gern mal mit euch........wer weis....vieleicht mag ich euch sogar


----------



## flannagan (3. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Sonntag 13.4  10 Uhr am Kloster ?




Ich kann Sonntags leider nicht!! Familientag! Da ist mir mein kleine Tochter wichtiger als Biken! Leider nur Samtags oder unter der Woche gegen 16:00-17:00 Uhr


----------



## juchhu (3. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> juchhu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Problem scheint weniger außerhalb der Mountainbiker als mehr innerhalb zu sein. Jeder, der von außerhalb auf die immer mal wieder aufkeimenden Streitereien zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen/Disziplinen schaut, muss doch die Erkenntnis gewinnen, dass da Kinder im Körpern von Erwachsenen biken. Zwar geht das Durchschnittsalter der Mountainbiker auf die Vierzig zu, aber offensichtlich scheinen mehr Mountainbiker dem Motto "Ich geb' Gas, ich will Spass!" zu frönen, als man aufgrund des tatsächlichen Lebensalters annehmen sollte.
> ...



Und was haben wir jetzt mit der Aktion gewonnen?
Was stimmt denn jetzt, die früheren oder jetzigen Statements?
Du beklagst genauso wie ich die fehlende Bereitschaft zur Organisation.
Die Frage ist doch nur, ob Du mit Deinen Statement unserer Sache genutzt hast?

Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass das jetzige Statement von Dir eher Dein Verhalten beschreibt. In diesem Sinne: CU on Trails!


----------



## Blut Svente (3. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> Ich kann Sonntags leider nicht!! Familientag! Da ist mir mein kleine Tochter wichtiger als Biken! Leider nur Samtags oder unter der Woche gegen 16:00-17:00 Uhr



Dienstags könnt ich!


----------



## flannagan (3. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Dienstags könnt ich!




Mittwoch oder Donnerstag so gegen 14:00 oder wirklich mal Samstags früh?


----------



## Blut Svente (3. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag so gegen 14:00 oder wirklich mal Samstags früh?



ich denk in der Woche ab 16/17 Uhr? Jetzt plötzlich 14 Uhr! 
DU WEIST WO DU MICH FINDEN KANNST!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flannagan (3. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich denk in der Woche ab 16/17 Uhr? Jetzt plötzlich 14 Uhr!
> DU WEIST WO DU MICH FINDEN KANNST!!!




16/17  würde gehen aber ich muss meine Tochter in der Regel so gegen 19:00 abholen....das könnte ein bissle knapp werden .......es sei denn wir machen ne hardcore knallgas runde..........einmal Kloster- Ölberg rauf und runter- Löwenburg- Pavillons- Ofenkaule- Petersberg - rückseite runter nach kloster?  ca: 1,45  Stunden in meinem Tempo


----------



## flannagan (3. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> 16/17  würde gehen aber ich muss meine Tochter in der Regel so gegen 19:00 abholen....das könnte ein bissle knapp werden .......es sei denn wir machen ne hardcore knallgas runde..........einmal Kloster- Ölberg rauf und runter- Löwenburg- Pavillons- Ofenkaule- Petersberg - rückseite runter nach kloster?  ca: 1,45  Stunden in meinem Tempo



Oder ich frag meine Frau ob Sie mich am Dienstag raus lässt zum Spielen?!


----------



## Handlampe (3. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich ja auch 5 tolle Bikes!
> Zu bestaunen unter www.7hills.de
> Ich bin natürlich nicht so ein Könner und fahrn tu ich auch noch nich so lang.Bestimmt kann ich von Dir noch was lernen...




...pass bloß auf, Stef.....der Junge ist schon über die Alpen gefahren


----------



## Centurion (3. April 2008)

Problematik Siebengebirge und wie man damit umgehen sollte:

Das Siebengebirge ist ein relativ kleines Naturschutzgebiet. FÃ¼r Radfahrer ist das Befahren von groÃen befestigten Wegen erlaubt und das Befahren von sehr schmalen unbefestigten Wegen bzw. Pfaden wird zur Zeit noch toleriert  und nicht geahndet. Jetzt ist schon zu StoÃzeiten, d. h. am Wochenende und an Feiertagen, gerade bei gutem Wetter, jeden Tag von ca. 10 bis 18 Uhr,  im Siebengebirge die HÃ¶lle los. Die ParkplÃ¤tze auf der MargaretenhÃ¶he, in KÃ¶nigswinter und am Kloster Heisterbach platzen aus allen NÃ¤hten und viele Wanderer kommen noch mit dem ÃPNV. 

Wir Radfahrer sind dann im Siebengebirge absolut in der Minderzahl (@ Juchu und seine Vereinswerbung)  und gerade wenn Radfahrer schnell fahren wollen sind sie zu der Zeit im zentralen Siebengebirge irgendwie fehl am Platz. Auf den Hauptwegen, aber auch auf den stillen, kleinen Pfaden bewegen sich dann groÃe Massen von FuÃgÃ¤nger. Die setzten sich zusammen aus kleinen und groÃen Wandergruppen, Familien mit kleinen Kindern und oft aus alten Leuten, sprich Opas mit Ãmchen und einzelnen Wanderern und Joggern. Von diesen Personenkreis kann man nicht erwarten, dass Sie so reaktionsschnell sind wie wir Mountainbiker und deshalb haben wir RÃ¼cksicht zu nehmen und nicht umgekehrt. 

FuÃgÃ¤nger haben keine Augen im Hinterkopf  und gehen nicht in ein Naherholungsgebiet spazieren mit dem permanenten Gedanken im Kopf es kÃ¶nnte jemand haarscharf an ihnen mit 30 Sachen vorbeifliegen. Auch gehen sie nicht immer am Rand eines Weges und denken nicht  immer daran, dass hinter einer Kurve ein Radfahrer plÃ¶tzlich auftauchen kÃ¶nnte. 

Das Siebengebirge verleitet andersherum Radfahrer dazu beim Bergrunterfahren es ein bisschen schneller angehen zu lassen, man will sich ja auch belohnen fÃ¼r die ganze Kraxelei. Das ist aber der Knackpunkt: Das zentrale Siebengebirge ist an sich sehr steil, kurvig und klein und kann auch von Wanderern gut erschlossen werden. Das heiÃt fÃ¼r uns Radfahrer wir mÃ¼ssen aufpassen und damit Rechnen das hinter jeder Kuppe und Kurve ein Wanderer, Kleinkind, Hund etc stehen kann. Wenn wir jetzt mal ein bisschen weiterdenken haben wir jetzt mal ein bisschen Demut (â¦und nicht immer dieses ScheiÃ Feindschema: âJa die FuÃgÃ¤ngerâ¦, ja die JÃ¤gerâ¦; ja die Autofahrerâ¦ blablaâ¦â)  und zeigen das durch unserer Verhalten uns etwas an dem gutem Auskommen der Interessensgruppen im Siebengebirge liegt.  

Nach meiner Meinung sollten sich Radfahrer im Siebengebirge so verhalten: Immer der Situation angepasst fahren; nie Rasen, sondern sich bewusst sein das hinter jeder Biegung ein Lebewesen stehen kann; sich bewusst sein das man  bei Abfahrten auf Schotter viel mehr Bremsweg braucht, als man allgemein annimmt; langsam an FuÃgÃ¤nger vorbeifahren, sich bemerkbar machen und Klingeln bzw. schauen das der Wanderer einen auch wahrgenommen hat bevor man vorbeifÃ¤hrt; stoisch nett sein und GrÃ¼Ãen und den Wanderern mitteilen, wenn man in einer grÃ¶Ãeren Gruppe unterwegs ist, dass da noch welche kommen und nicht immer auf sein Ego bzw. Recht pochen. Nein, sich Ã¶fters in Gelassenheit Ã¼ben und wenn gar nichts hilft auch mal auf Null runterbremsen. Fahrt nicht unbedingt in den Wochenend und FeiertagsstoÃzeiten im Kerngebiet!

Jeder Mountainbiker der im zentralen Siebengebirge anfÃ¤ngt eigene AbkÃ¼rzung bzw. Wege zu erfinden um dort sein Dirt bzw. Downhilleifer zu stillen, das muss mal ganz klar gesagt werden, ist im Siebengebirge fehl am Platz. Zur Zeit stehen die Radfahrer sowieso sehr unter Beobachtung und wenn, wie es jetzt passiert, Kiddis  ihre Dirtrampen schon vom Lohrberg kommend auf die LÃ¶wenburgwiese enden lassen, bzw die Fullfacefraktion meint der Downhill vom Petersberg ist am Sonntag um 14 Uhr das Optimum der irrt gewaltig.  

UnfÃ¤lle mit Passanten stehen ganz schnell in der Presse, die Siebengebirgsranger bekommen auch sehr viel mit und die vom VVS sind nicht gerade pro Radfahrer eingestellt eingestellt.

Denen sind so Krawallmacher gerade recht.

Wenn das Siebengebirge sich bald vielleicht Nationalpark nennen darf, dann werden noch mehr BesucherstrÃ¶me, gerade Wanderer ins Siebengebirge kommen. Verhalten sich dann die Radfahrer egal ob Tourer (CCler), Downhiller, Dirter, oder Karl Heinz auf seinem Klapprad nicht anstÃ¤ndig, dann kann in einem Nationalpark ruckzuck ein Fahrverbot fÃ¼r Fahrradfahrer ausgesprochen werden. Gerade wenn es immer wieder zu UnfÃ¤llen kommt und andere Parkbesucher gefÃ¤hrdet werden.

Deshalb mein Aufruf an alle Radfahrer im Siebengebirge: Fahrt anstÃ¤ndig! Seid ein gutes Vorbild! GefÃ¤hrdet nicht Euch und andere Besucher im Wald! Bleibt gelassen; packt Eure Feindbilder ein und wenn Ihr irgendwelche Kiddies bzw. RÃ¼ppel trifft sprecht sie an und macht sie auf ihr leider asoziales und auf alle Radfahrer zurÃ¼ckfallendes Verhalten aufmerksam!!! 

Wir brauchen das Siebengebirge um unseren Sport auszuleben, aber vielleicht irgendwann das Siebengebirge uns nicht mehr!

Danke Amen  !

Centurion


----------



## 2dangerbiker (3. April 2008)

Kennt einer den Schwachkopf flannagan persönlich?
Ist der wirklich so?
Wie er auf den Bildern aussieht ist er 1988 noch nicht mit den MTB durch 7Gebierge geradelt eher mit den Kinderrad? 
Am besten nicht weiter beachten, er traut sich sowieso nicht sich mit einen von uns zutreffen.


----------



## monsterchen (4. April 2008)

So,jetzt mal wieder zum Wesentlichen   .

Nach dem Spruch, " Ist das Wetter nicht so toll, ist das Siebengebirge nicht so voll.", gibts jetzt die Tour.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6168

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (4. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...pass bloß auf, Stef.....der Junge ist schon über die Alpen gefahren



ich hatte mein Rad schon mal in Kofferraum. Zählt das auch?


----------



## Blut Svente (4. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> Oder ich frag meine Frau ob Sie mich am Dienstag raus lässt zum Spielen?!



 Ja Ja


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2008)

@centurion

word!


----------



## flannagan (4. April 2008)

Wie er auf den Bildern aussieht ist er 1988 noch nicht mit den MTB durch 7Gebierge geradelt eher mit den Kinderrad? 
Am besten nicht weiter beachten, er traut sich sowieso nicht sich mit einen von uns zutreffen.


     Ich weiß ja nicht wie abge****t und verbraucht du schon bist aber ich scheine mich im Gegensatz zu dir einfach besser gehalten zu haben.......liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich 1988 schon im 7G gebiked bin während du noch versucht hast in der Tanzschule an den Titten deiner Tanzpartnerin rumzufummeln. Ich hab doch bereits die Tage aufgezählt an denen ich Biken kann.  Komm doch einfach mit! ......abgesehen davon du Pfeife............habe ich hier niemanden mit schimpfwörtern beleidigt!  Also lass das sonst lernst du mich kennen!


----------



## flannagan (4. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Ja Ja




Wann am Dienstag? 

Also ich bin Morgen d.h am Samstag im 7G. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, kommt drauf an wann ich vom Training zurück bin, schätze aber mal so 11/12:00 Uhr ca. 

Übliche Tour: Kuckstein- Weinberg- Koster- Ölberg- Löwenburg- Schmelzbachtal ( vieleicht, je nach Wanderer ) Pavillon- Ofenkaule- Drachenfels- ? oder Petersberg? steht noch nicht fest da ich alleine unterwegs bin und vielicht noch den einen oder anderen abstecher auf unbekannte Trails mache! 4-6 Stunden kommen da wohl schon bei rum!

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo!  Fotos hast ja gesehen, dann weiste ja auch wie ich aussehe! Einfach von hinten anbrüllen, das hab ich am liebsten, da reagier ich sofort drauf! Wenn was angeflogen kommt, einfach kurz ausweichen, meistens hab ich mich schnell abgeregt und bin ganz friedlich


----------



## monsterchen (5. April 2008)

Jetzt weis ich endlich wofür es die Ignorliste gibt. 

Und schon ist der Fred für mich wieder erträglich. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## blitzfitz (6. April 2008)

Die nächsten Touren in etwas südlicheren Gefilden stehen an:  

*Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents:*

Zuerst die Tour für Geniesser und Wellnessbewusste:  Anmeldelink: Singletrails für Einsteiger
Dann die Tour für die Verrückten, wobei noch zu beweisen wäre, ob das nicht auch ein Genuss ist:  Anmeldelink: Die Ich will's wissen Tour

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## flannagan (12. April 2008)

Ich hab da heute so ein paar Typen in komisch Orangen Trikots am Rhein hinter mir her fahren sehen. Ich dachte schon es wäre die Rache Hollands aber in wirklichkeit war es der Altherrenclub vom Team 7hills. 

Mein Freund hatte schon nen Knüppel in der Hand. Der mag keine Holländer!


----------



## Cheetah (12. April 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich endlich wofür es die Ignorliste gibt.
> 
> Und schon ist der Fred für mich wieder erträglich.
> 
> ...


----------



## flannagan (12. April 2008)

Und ich mach trotzdem weiter! Hab ein paar schöne bilder von Cannondalefahrer die nicht wissen wie man den Sattel einstellt vom Team 7 Hill!

Pfeifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich endlich wofür es die Ignorliste gibt.
> 
> Und schon ist der Fred für mich wieder erträglich.
> 
> ...



Wieso ignorieren? Ich find das Kerlchen amüsant.


----------



## Ommer (12. April 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wieso ignorieren? Ich find das Kerlchen amüsant.




Ich auch, er hat lustige Sprüche drauf.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## KingCAZAL (12. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> Und ich mach trotzdem weiter! Hab ein paar schöne bilder von Cannondalefahrer die nicht wissen wie man den Sattel einstellt vom Team 7 Hill!
> 
> Pfeifen!



wer ist hier die pfeife?? komm doch mal am samstag und setz dich mit uns von angesicht zu angesicht auseinander!!

dann zeig doch mal die bilder in denen du einen von uns kompromittieren möchtest............ falls du mein bild meinst dann kannst du ja mal was von SAG im internet nachlesen. abgesehen davon ist eine satteleinstellung eine ganz persönlich einstellung mit der man sich wohlfühlen muss. dass denke ich kriegen wir schon hin!!  

und jetzt geh wieder brav auf unsere seite und such weiter nach fehlern   


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## flannagan (12. April 2008)

Danke,danke! Ich schick euch nen Strauss Tulpen! Leider ohne Holländische Originalverpackung! Die trägt das Team 7Hill gerade auf! Ich kann Sie euch aber nachschicken.......Ihr braucht euch keine Sorgen machen........die kommen ohne Schweißflecken......das Team 7Hill fährt zu gemütlich um zu schwitzen!

Ich reich dann mal denn klingelbeutel rum!


----------



## neo-gabber (12. April 2008)

ach wat seit ihr für schwartlappen!lernt erst marichtig biken!und dat nächste ma ohne stützstrümpfe, dann seit ihr etwas schneller Team 7Hills!!!

M.F.G 
HULK    7 HILLER


----------



## flannagan (12. April 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> wer ist hier die pfeife?? komm doch mal am samstag und setz dich mit uns von angesicht zu angesicht auseinander!!
> 
> dann zeig doch mal die bilder in denen du einen von uns kompromittieren möchtest............ falls du mein bild meinst dann kannst du ja mal was von SAG im internet nachlesen. abgesehen davon ist eine satteleinstellung eine ganz persönlich einstellung mit der man sich wohlfühlen muss. dass denke ich kriegen wir schon hin!!
> 
> ...



Ich wußte genau das ich den richtigen erwische wenn ich einfach mal so in den Wald reinrufe! Aber schön das du dich angesproche fühlst!

Ich find eure Seite gar nicht mal so schlecht wenn ich Erlich bin!
Ich bin aber nur ungern Erlich! Aber Hut ab, wenn meine Frau mir soviel Spaß gönnen würde, hätte ich auch ne eigene Seite! Ich krieg von Ihr aber  nur den Smstag und das koste ich grenzenlos aus!


----------



## Blut Svente (12. April 2008)

@flanny und neo wenn ihr eier hättet hättet ihr euch zu erkennen gegeben...


----------



## flannagan (12. April 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @flanny und neo wenn ihr eier hättet hättet ihr euch zu erkennen gegeben...




Ihr seit von Bad Honnef aus hinter uns her geschlichen!
Wir haben dann an der Bierbude auf Euch gewartet aber Ihr seit einfach weiter gefahren! Wir hätten doch so gerne noch einen mit euch gehoben!  

Aber abgesehen davon, nach 6 Stunden im 7G mit 64 Kilometer und 1450 Höhenmeter hab ich keine Lust mehr Holländisch zu lernen! Ich hab ja schon meine Probleme mit Norwegisch! Wobei es mir Familiär im Blut liegt aber naja............Niederländisch liegt mir nicht du olle Tulpe!


----------



## talybont (12. April 2008)

Was geht denn hier ab? Normalerweise findet der Schwanzlängenvergleich doch auf dem Trail statt und nicht im Forum. Amateure  

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (12. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> 6 Stunden im 7G mit 64 Kilometer und 1450 Höhenmeter


Altherrenbiken?


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> 64 Kilometer und 1450 Höhenmeter


reißen die Meisten hier schon aufm Vormittag runter. aber schön dass du dich freust


----------



## talybont (12. April 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> reißen die Meisten hier schon aufm Vormittag runter. aber schön dass du dich freust


 und danach gehen wir Biken!

BTW, aufgrund der ganzen Situation geh ich, wenn ich meine Eltern mal in KöWi besuche, lieber Rennradeln. Im Wald ist mir einfach zuviel los und gegen mein jetziges Heimrevier kann das 7GB eh nicht anstinken.


----------



## flannagan (13. April 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> reißen die Meisten hier schon aufm Vormittag runter. aber schön dass du dich freust



aber nicht mit langen Pausen um Videoaufnahmen und Fotos zu schießen!
Die kannste dann bald auf der Homepage anschauen!

Reine Fahrzeit laut Computer weit unter 4 Stunden du Eierkopp!
Und einige richtig geile Drops! 

Oder wie war das nochmal! ......

gefahrene bestzeit ......6 mal Petersberg rauf und runter in 86 minuten!

Das war für ein bissle Kraftausdauer gar nicht mal schlecht!


----------



## flannagan (13. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> und danach gehen wir Biken!
> 
> BTW, aufgrund der ganzen Situation geh ich, wenn ich meine Eltern mal in KöWi besuche, lieber Rennradeln. Im Wald ist mir einfach zuviel los und gegen mein jetziges Heimrevier kann das 7GB eh nicht anstinken.



Wo liegt den genau dein Revier?


----------



## flannagan (13. April 2008)

Nach kurzem sehr direktem und Freundlichem Schriftlichem austausch mit Blut Svente dem ich Respektvoll als Debattengegner gegenüberstehe werde ich meine Nicht allzufreundlichen Komentare zum Team 7Hill auf sich beruhen lassen und wünschen allen ein gutes Leben und leben lassen!

Wir sehen uns im 7G!
Sixmilleman, Independent Sevenhiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (13. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> Nach kurzem sehr direktem und Freundlichem Schriftlichem austausch mit Blut Svente dem ich Respektvoll als Debattengegner gegenüberstehe werde ich meine Nicht allzufreundlichen Komentare zum Team 7Hill auf sich beruhen lassen und wünschen allen ein gutes Leben und leben lassen!
> 
> Wir sehen uns im 7G!
> Sixmilleman, Independent Sevenhiller


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> aber nicht mit langen Pausen um Videoaufnahmen und Fotos zu schießen!
> Die kannste dann bald auf der Homepage anschauen!
> Reine Fahrzeit laut Computer weit unter 4 Stunden du Eierkopp!
> Und einige richtig geile Drops!


Das hättest du dazu schreiben müssen! Wenn das so ist bist du natürlich der geilste hier, eindeutig!


----------



## flannagan (13. April 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Das hättest du dazu schreiben müssen! Wenn das so ist bist du natürlich der geilste hier, eindeutig!



Danke für die Blumen! Der geilste nicht aber schon recht fit auf'm Bock!
Vor allem mag ich es gerne Bergauf!!!!!


----------



## shog87 (13. April 2008)

Internet hin oder her. Einfach nur peinlich wie sich sog. "erwachsene" Menschen hier verhalten. 
Aber die Stimme des Volkes soll ja auch erhört werden.


----------



## Spooky (13. April 2008)

Moin,

nach all der Spamerei mal zurück zum Wesentlichen, am Mittwoch abend gibts die nächste Feierabendvorstellung im Siebengebirge. Tickets bitte hier lösen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5035


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Redfraggle (13. April 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach all der Spamerei mal zurück zum Wesentlichen, am Mittwoch abend gibts die nächste Feierabendvorstellung im Siebengebirge. Tickets bitte hier lösen:
> 
> ...



Hallo 

mußte mich leider wieder abmelden, ich Dussel hab gedacht ihr fahrt Dienstag. Mittwochs arbeite ich um diese Zeit noch. Wie schade!!!
Grüße
Barbara


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. April 2008)

Da der Kottenforsttreff dieses Mal am Montag stattfindet, werde ich eventuell Mittwoch auch mal mitfahren. Mal gucken wie sich die Woche noch entwickelt, eingetragen bin ich erstmal.


----------



## talybont (13. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> Wo liegt den genau dein Revier?


ca. 10-20km westlich und östlich von Mannheim: Pfälzer Wald und Odenwald.


----------



## flannagan (14. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> ca. 10-20km westlich und östlich von Mannheim: Pfälzer Wald und Odenwald.




Da hätt ich auch mal Bock drauf! War über Ostern an der Albtrauf von Aahlen bis Stuttgart unterwegs! Auch schön....nur leider die ganze Woche jeden Tag 20 Zentimeter Neuschnee, nach 4 Tagen hatte ich da kein Bock mehr drauf!
Bei meiner Frau im Harz ist aber auch ziemlich Geil!


----------



## ultra2 (14. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> Bei meiner Frau im Harz ist aber auch ziemlich Geil!



Liegt das jetzt eher an deiner Frau oder am Harz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (14. April 2008)

Harz <-> Köwi
Ziemliche Entfernung für eine Ehe.


----------



## flannagan (14. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Harz <-> Köwi
> Ziemliche Entfernung für eine Ehe.



   

Sorry, da kommt Sie her und wir sind ungefähr 7-8 mal im Jahr dort......wobei........wäre manchmal auch nicht schlecht dann hätt ich hier ab und zu auch mal meine Ruhe!

Wie Frauen halt sind!


----------



## flannagan (14. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Liegt das jetzt eher an deiner Frau oder am Harz?




Also wenn ich jetzt ins Detail gehen würde müßte ich bei der Gema meine Rechte anmelden!   

Dann lass ich aber den Klingelbeutel rumgehen!


----------



## talybont (14. April 2008)

flannagan schrieb:


> wäre manchmal auch nicht schlecht dann hätt ich hier ab und zu auch mal meine Ruhe!


naja, nach 25 Monaten Fernbeziehung bin ich nun wieder Single. Hat Alles sein für und wieder!


----------



## flannagan (14. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> naja, nach 25 Monaten Fernbeziehung bin ich nun wieder Single. Hat Alles sein für und wieder!




25 Monate Fernbeziehung hätt ich mir gar nicht erst angetan aber wenn man seit 8 Jahren verheiratet ist und eine Tochter hat, ist man auch gern mal für ein paar Tage alleine um mal richtig auf die Kacke su kloppen!

Normalerweise finktioniert bei so einer festen langen sache alles nur auf antrag in 3 facher Ausführung!
Was meinste wie lange ich gebraucht hab um meinen Samstag mit meinen abge****ten Kummpels beim Biken und nem anschließendem kurzem Trinkgelage durchzusetzen!

Ach wie schön war das mit 18 noch ............


----------



## Spooky (15. April 2008)

Nur zur Info für alle Feierabenrunden-Interessierten:

Ich tendiere zur Zeit dazu die Tour wegen besserer Wetterprognose auf Donnerstag zu verschieben. 

Werde das bis spätestens morgen mittag hier posten.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## talybont (15. April 2008)

Genau, Biken! Nicht quatschen!!!


----------



## Spooky (16. April 2008)

Hallo,

musste heute kurzfristig nach Frankfurt, daher erst jetzt das *GO* für heute abend. 

Die Tour findet wie geplant statt.


Bis nacher
Marco


----------



## Cheetah (17. April 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Zweck das *KTWR* erfüllt? 
Kleiner Wink mit Zaunpfahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. April 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Zweck das *KTWR* erfüllt?
> Kleiner Wink mit Zaunpfahl



Falscher Fred, da fragste besser vor Ort


----------



## shog87 (17. April 2008)

Es wird Dank unserer beiden neuen Freunde immer akademischer, was die Qualität der Beiträge betrifft....Helm ab.


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. April 2008)

FT:
Vielen Dank an Marco für die sehr schöne Feierabendrunde gestern. Musste auch in Bonn nur noch einmal dem Boden 'Hallo' sagen, dafür aber Vorfahrt beachtet 
Ich hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Spooky (17. April 2008)

Gestern hat sich die Teilnehmerzahl im Vergleich zur letzten Feierabendtour immerhin verdoppelt ist jedoch nach wie vor ausbaufähig, huhu Zwerje  

Mit von der Partie waren Dirk aka Holzlarer; Daniel aka MieMaMeise und Uwe aka Gerdu. Die Tour ging durchs Nachtigallental, Lohrberg, Wehrhütte, Schmelztal ins Logebachtal. Zum Abschluß gings wie versprochen über die Bberge und Wberge zurück nach Köwi. Mit dem kurzen Abstecher auf den Drachenfels den ich mir vor der Tour gegönnt habe warens zum Schluß 1.100 hm, also ne lockere Feierabendrunde. 

Uwe hat sogar ein paar Fotos gemacht, insbesondere die vom Sundowner bei Himberg werde ich noch nachreichen (denke ich)

Die nächste geplante Tour wird am *04.05.08* stattfinden. Der Tourentreff feiert zweijähriges !!! Also nix vornehmen an dem Tag, weder tagsüber noch abends, denn wir können nicht nur biken     


So, Prost und bis zum nächsten Mal
Marco


(Ups Bier leer)


----------



## Waschbaer (17. April 2008)

Hey Marco!


Wir sind bestimmt bald wieder mit von der Partie! Ich muss Euch ja auch noch mit meiner neuen Flamme bekannt machen.  


Viele Grüße auch von Jessi

Jürgen


----------



## Spooky (17. April 2008)

Die mit dem kleinen Weißen   Bin gespannt  


Grüße (auch an Jessi)
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (17. April 2008)

Sehe im Übrigen gerade am 03.05 ist Rhein in Flammen. Also eher mal diesen Tag freihalten und dann r(h)einfeiern. Vielleicht wieder mit nem legendären Tischfeuerwerk von der Löwenburg aus


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. April 2008)

Hoffentlich ist diesmal kein Berg im Weg  hab da schon einige Geschichten gehört!  (ich glaub war nicht Rhein in Flammen)


----------



## Spooky (17. April 2008)

Wer hat denn da gepetzt ?   Ne, war das legendäre Abschlußfeuerwerk vom Königswinterer Winzerfest. Hast echt was verpasst damals


----------



## Spooky (19. April 2008)

Huhu,

habe gestern auf ner kurzen Runde über Petersberg, Löwenburg, Schallenberg, Geisberg und Drachenfels zwei Biker getroffen, die das Forum tatsächlich noch nicht kannten.  

Also solltet ihr das hier lesen, einfach anmelden und bei einer der nächsten Touren mitfahrem, würde mich freuen.  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## blitzfitz (20. April 2008)

Den Bericht zur Tour findet ihr hier: Singletrails für Einsteiger - Der Bericht

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## hoffmaf (22. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Lebt dieses Forum hier noch? Jedenfalls habe ich großes Interesse an regelmäßigen Ausfahrten mit dem MTB ins Siebenbirge. Meine aktuellen Touren sind meist so 2-3 Stunden und meistens am WE, wenn's lange hell ist kann ich auch z.B. Freitag abends. Würde mich sehr über mails freuen!! [email protected]

Viele Grüße, Frank


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. April 2008)

hoffmaf schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig sehe gab es seit 2 Jahren keinen Eintrag mehr


Dann setz mal deine Lesebrille richtig auf!  Das Forum lebt noch (letzter Eintrag vor dir: 20.04.2008 22:33). Aktuelle Touren werden meist hier bekannt gegeben. Alternativ einfach ab und zu mal bei den Fahrgemeinschaften gucken.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. April 2008)

So Jungs, 
ich habe mal den gröbsten Spam hier gelöscht. Wäre nett, wenn sich die Leute hier mal wieder auf das Wesentliche (Siebengebirge/Fahrradfahren) konzentrieren könnten! Danke!


----------



## Spooky (22. April 2008)

Danke !!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. April 2008)

Hey Spooky keine Lust auf Landeskrone heut oder machste lieber Alleinunterhalter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (22. April 2008)

Keine Zick, ... 

Muß noch was für '*Tourentreff Siebengebirge on Tour*' vorbereiten  

Donnerstag gehts los


----------



## Spooky (25. April 2008)

Moin,

grüße aus dem zur Zeit leider verregneten Grainau. Gestern morgen 05:30 Uhr gings los.

Raumwunder trifft Verpackungskünstler:





Die Waxensteine:





Diesmal vom Balkon der FeWo:





Das Eibsee-Monsterchen:





Eibsee mit Wetterstein:





Uups:





Dirk (mit Rüssel):





Die erste Tour führte uns über Bader- und Eibsee bis zur Höllentalklamm und später noch zum Riessersee. Heute müssen die Regenreifen aufgezogen werden, mal schauen was später noch geht.

Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum.


Grüße
Dirk, Thomas und Marco


----------



## Kalinka (25. April 2008)

Hallo Ihr drei,

frech Euren Urlaub hier so zu plakatieren! Sieht toll aus!
Wo es doch hier so schön frühlingshaft ist... da fahrt ihr in den Schnee!
Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


----------



## monsterchen (25. April 2008)

Und ich sach noch: fahrt nicht so weit weg, das Wetter hier soll doch schön werden... Hier hättet hier keine Regenreifen benötigt, ausser bei einem Nightride letzte nacht... dann wünsche ich Euch mal für morgen so schönes Wetter, wie hier angesagt ist ;-) Viel Spaß Jessica


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. April 2008)

Nur mal aus Interesse, wer hat für morgen die Tour mit Start in Königswiter ausgeschrieben? Steht leider kein Nick dar. Ist mir leider etwas zu früh...


----------



## Spooky (25. April 2008)

*Tag 2:*

Na ja, das Wetter hat heute nicht wirklich mitgespielt, nicht desto trotz sind wir eine schöne Runde über Garmisch, die Esterbergalm, Finzbachtal und Klais gefahren.

Hier ein paar Impressionen, ....

Der Commander:





Alles super fahrbar:





Auf dem Weg zur Esterbergalm:





Es gibt immer einen Weg:





Irgendein Bach mit ein bisserl mehr Wasser als sonst:





Die Alm (hm komisch warum hat die eigentlich geschlossen ?)





Der mit Abstand beste Spruch heute kam allerdings von der Bäckerin in Grainau: "Ei seits ihr net die dreui Moauntainbaiker die hier gestern vorbeai sind".

Irgendwie haben wir das Gefühl, das wir die MTB-Saison hier erst eröffnen, ...  


Grüße
Die drei Bekloppten aus dem 7G

PS: *prost*


----------



## flannagan (29. April 2008)

neo-gabber schrieb:


> ach wat seit ihr für schwartlappen!lernt erst marichtig biken!und dat nächste ma ohne stützstrümpfe, dann seit ihr etwas schneller Team 7Hills!!!
> 
> M.F.G
> HULK    7 HILLER




Mir tut aber auch noch die OP Wunde weh! Der Kiefer ist total entzündet!
Ich glaub ich brauch jetzt auch mal nen Satz Stützstrümpfe!
Wenn das so weitergeht ist statt Biken rumliegen angesagt!


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. April 2008)

Der Kottenforsttreff fährt heut auch wieder im 7GB!
Treffpunkte: 
18:30Uhr Waldau
19:00Uhr Fahrradweg unter der Südbrücke (Beueler Seite)

eventuell schließt sich noch jemand von den 7GBlern an.


----------



## Spooky (29. April 2008)

Am dritten Tag gings auf eine lockere Sightseeing-Tour. 

Von Grainau gings über die Wiesen und Felder nach Garmisch, das mächtige Wettersteinmassiv immer zur Rechten.





Von Garmisch aus wurden die Kuhflucht-Wasserfälle in Farchant angesteuert:









Weiter gings nach Oberau





Über ein kleine Rampe wurde Kloster Ettal erreicht:





Vorbei am Schloß Linderhof gings zum überwiegenden Teil auf der Straße bis zum Plansee.





Für die lange Straßen-Anfahrt entschädigte die Abfahrt runter nach Griessen. Noch kurz mal hoch zum Hohenrain oberhalb von Grainau, zur Neuneralm mit anschließendem kurzen Trail hinunter nach Grainau.













Hier endete eine richtige schöne Tour bei sommerlichen Temperaturen.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (29. April 2008)

Am vierten Tag gings für mich auf Solo-Tour, erst mal hoch zur Partnachalm.





Auf dem Weg zum Hausberg waren ein paar Schneefelder zu überwinden.





Oben angekommen ein Wintermärchen.





Blick auf Garmisch.





Bikepark-Feeling auf dem Trail runter nach Hammersbach.





Auf dem Panoramaweg oberhalb von Grainau angekommen.





Danach nochmal schnell zur Wank Talstation, zum Wamberg, auf den Eckbauer und über Graseck und das Skistadion zurück nach Grainau.

So, isch habbe fertisch, ... Schöner Kurzurlaub wars  

@Dirk: Machst du den Bericht zu eurer Tour. Fotos sind schon in meinem Album zu finden.

@Karin und Ralf: Danke für die lieben Urlaubsgrüße, haben uns rießig darüber gefreut.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Giom (29. April 2008)

Hey Siebengebirgler,

damit habt ihr die Sommersaison quasi eröffnet, schöne Bilder. Und ich dachte ihr fährt in die Pfalz... ich will auch in die Alpen 

Na ja, ich werde auch im Sommer ein dort "Rundchen" drehen 

Aber bis dahin sieht man sich bestimmt auf der dunklen Seite der Löwenburg 

gruß
guillaume


----------



## tobone (29. April 2008)

Hi!
Ich bin die nächsten Tage in Bonn und möchte mit meiner Freundin das Siebengebirge ein bischen unsicher machen. Ich komme aus Hildesheim. Leider kennen wir uns da kaum aus, außer ein bischen um die Löwenburg rum. Hat jemand einen netten und leicht zu findenden Tourenvorschlag, oder gibt es da schöne ausgeschilderte Routen?
Danke und Gruß,  Tobone


----------



## monsterchen (29. April 2008)

@ Marco!!!

Noch mal Danke!!!! für die super Organisation und das du uns sicher hin und zurück gebracht hast.    .

@Dirk!!!(Der sich aufs Radler freut)

Prost!  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## tobone (29. April 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin die nächsten Tage in Bonn und möchte mit meiner Freundin das Siebengebirge ein bischen unsicher machen. Ich komme aus Hildesheim. Leider kennen wir uns da kaum aus, außer ein bischen um die Löwenburg rum. Hat jemand einen netten und leicht zu findenden Tourenvorschlag, oder gibt es da schöne ausgeschilderte Routen?
> Danke und Gruß,  Tobone



haalloo????


----------



## Spooky (29. April 2008)

Hi,

ausgeschilderte (Bike)-Routen wirst du im Siebengebirge nicht finden. Da hilft nur ein wenig Kartenkunde, zudem sind die einzelnen Spots (Löwenburg, Drachenfels, etc.) immer recht gut ausgeschildertet, so dass die Orientierung eigentlich recht leicht fällt. 

Wann ist denn 'in den nächsten Tagen' ? Wenns zeitlich hinhaut kann ich euch vielleicht 'mein Revier' mal näher bringen.


Grüße
Marco



tobone schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin die nächsten Tage in Bonn und möchte mit meiner Freundin das Siebengebirge ein bischen unsicher machen. Ich komme aus Hildesheim. Leider kennen wir uns da kaum aus, außer ein bischen um die Löwenburg rum. Hat jemand einen netten und leicht zu findenden Tourenvorschlag, oder gibt es da schöne ausgeschilderte Routen?
> Danke und Gruß,  Tobone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (29. April 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Haaaallooo?????



Sach mal, was bist du denn fürn Freak ? Wenn du hier nicht innerhalb von einer Stunde eine Antwort kriegst hier schon die Welle machen  

Vergiss das Angebot von eben.


----------



## tobone (29. April 2008)

Das ist nett. Ich weiß noch garnicht wann wir fahren.
Gibt es denn sowas wie Rundwege (Wanderwege) die man kombinieren kann?


----------



## Izual (29. April 2008)

Versuchs mal da http://www.siebengebirge.de/sg/pages/touren.php.
Ansonsten ist das Siebengebirge recht gut ausgeschildert.

VG Chris


----------



## tobone (29. April 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Sach mal, was bist du denn fürn Freak ? Wenn du hier nicht innerhalb von einer Stunde eine Antwort kriegst hier schon die Welle machen
> 
> Vergiss das Angebot von eben.



Sorry war eigentlich nur spaß. Aber es soll ja Leute geben die das nicht verstehen. Wollte nur eine schöne Tour fahren.
Also mein Freund immer schön ERNST.

Trotzdem viel Spaß noch


----------



## tobone (29. April 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Versuchs mal da http://www.siebengebirge.de/sg/pages/touren.php.
> Ansonsten ist das Siebengebirge recht gut ausgeschildert.
> 
> VG Chris



Danke könnte weiterhelfen. Ich werde mir das jetzt mal genauer ansehen.
Die Wanderwege um die Löwenburg kenne ich ja schon ein bischen. Ist ne ganz nette Gegend.
Gruß, Tobone


----------



## flannagan (29. April 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Sach mal, was bist du denn fürn Freak ? Wenn du hier nicht innerhalb von einer Stunde eine Antwort kriegst hier schon die Welle machen
> 
> Vergiss das Angebot von eben.




Da hat man mal die Hoffnung das wieder ein paar nette Leute ins 7G kommen und da vergraulst du Sie sofort!  tse, tse, tse

Ach übrigens, wolltest du das Canyon im General Anzeiger bei unter 50 anbieten oder warum haste die Pics gemacht? 

Hättste besser mehr Geld in die Austattung investiert als in den Rahmen!
Uuups.....ich vergaß, Canyon hat ja keine Austattung!


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. April 2008)

hehe  du bist echt der Geilste!   
Vorhin aufm Bike hast du wien Auto geguckt ^^


----------



## flannagan (29. April 2008)

tobone schrieb:


> Sorry war eigentlich nur spaß. Aber es soll ja Leute geben die das nicht verstehen. Wollte nur eine schöne Tour fahren.
> Also mein Freund immer schön ERNST.
> 
> Trotzdem viel Spaß noch



Laß dich nicht vergraulen! Einige User hier sind totale Spinner und haben weder Ahnung von Bikes noch davon wie man mit den Dingern umgeht!

Vergiss die Wanderkarten! Die schönsten Trail sind sowieso von Wanderern belagert die Dir manchmal ziemlich Rüde den Spass verderben! Halt einfach ab und zu an und schau dich um. Nutz die Trails die als Rundgänge ausgeschildert sind. An denen haste auch Technisch mehr Spass und es sind nicht so viele Walker unterwegs!  Fahre früh................sehr früh! 
Alles nach 11:00 Uhr macht schon keinen Spass mehr!

Und immer dran Denken..............die Spinner sind auch unterwegs.........meistens ab 14:00 Uhr von der Königswinterer Fähre aus!


----------



## Holzlarer (29. April 2008)

Tag 4 die 2. :  Der Tag begann mit herrlichem Sonnenschein und leider auch mit lautem knirschen im Hinterrad. Also kurzer Boxentop im Bike-Shop in GAP und Leihbike geordert. Nach kurzer Probefahrt die verdutzte Verkäuferin dann aber gefragt, ob man auch nur das Hinterrad ausleihen könnte  Gesagt getan und die Tour konnte starten. Kurz darauf folgte direkt der schwerste Trail der Tour:



 

ohne Verletzung durchgekommen, puh,  gings im hohen Tempo nach Eschenlohe, der Eingang ins 17 km lange Eschenlainetal:





an dessen Ende schiesst man am Walchensee hinaus.

FINISHER-FOTO GRAINAU 2008:





jetzt bloss nicht stehenbleiben, sonst:





nach mittlerweilen absolvierten 50 km gings durch die herrlichen Buckelwiesn nach Mittenwald, immer im Blick das Karwendel-Massiv:









Mittenwald erreicht, gings hoch zum Lauterer- und Ferchensee, toll gelegen leider völlig überlaufen und die Lokalitäten sind die reinsten Neppbuden(Bockwurst mit mini Kartoffelsalat 7,80!!) selbst das Panorama ist dort unscharf.





zum Glück kamen noch ein paar Anstiege und die Touris konnten wir hinter uns lassen, so erreichten wir nach fast 80 km Ellmau(Kanada). Thomas mit Blick auf seine "Rocky´s":





noch ein paar hm und km weiter gabs auf ner kleinen Almhütte dann mein verdientes Radler und selbstgemachten Kuchen. Was ein Gegensatz zum Nepp in Mittenwald.





die oft zitierte Grasseck-Rampe bescherte Thomas noch einen Adrenalin-Stoss, Fading bei Gegenverkehr 

später wurde, wie die Tage zuvor Bayerns kulinarische Seite getestet.









Das war unser 2. Saisonstart-Trainingslager, hoffe wir können das beibehalten und nächstes Jahr fährt der ein oder andere wieder mit.

Danke an euch zwei





für die tollen lustigen Tage. Marco , wieder hast du die meiste Arbeit gehabt und fahren musstes du auch noch, jetzt bist nicht nur noch der 7GB-Geist sondern auch noch der Zugspitzgeist!

So jetzt brauch ich erstmal zur Erholung ein Radler......


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. April 2008)

Jungs,

schöne Bilder , lecker Essen  und zum Schluß auch noch Kaiserwetter 

Jetzt habe ich Hunger und Fernweh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flannagan (30. April 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> schöne Bilder , lecker Essen  und zum Schluß auch noch Kaiserwetter
> 
> Jetzt habe ich Hunger und Fernweh




Schließe mich Heulend und Schluchzent an


----------



## Krampe (30. April 2008)

Was waren das für Kuchensorten da auf dem Bild?


----------



## Izual (1. Mai 2008)

Jam Jam


----------



## Spooky (1. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

hier wie angekündigt die Jubiläumstour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6340


Bis dann
Marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Mai 2008)

Bin leider nicht mit dabei, wird Zeit dass mein neues Bike kommt, mein aktuelles Gerät macht leider schlapp


----------



## Spooky (1. Mai 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht mit dabei, wird Zeit dass mein neues Bike kommt, mein aktuelles Gerät macht leider schlapp



Welche Rahmengröße brauchst du ? 18,5" ?


----------



## flannagan (1. Mai 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht mit dabei, wird Zeit dass mein neues Bike kommt, mein aktuelles Gerät macht leider schlapp




Ich hätte da noch ein fast neues Trek mit Rock Shox Reba Sl Federgabel,
Magura Louise Scheibenbremse( Niegelnagelneu und keinen Zentimeter gefahren) Nagelneue LX Kurbel, XTR Umwerfer, XT Shadow Schaltwerk, LX Schalthebel! Alle Bauteile bis auf den Rahmen, Gabel und Umwerfer sind Fabrikneu. Der Rest ist aber auch nur 3 Monate Alt!
Von dem Schmuckstück möchte ich mich trennen weil ich Fully umsteigen musste! Die Alten knochen du weißt! Rahmengröße ist übrigens 18,5 oder M wie es bei Trek so schön heißt! Kannste haben!


----------



## shog87 (1. Mai 2008)

Hier liegt wohl ein stärker ausgeprägtes Geltungsbedürnis vor....


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Wow, was für Bilder . Bikerherz, was willst Du mehr. 
Und dann am schluß noch so ein geiles Wetter.......sagenhaft.

Bis bald.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timber (2. Mai 2008)

Hi Daniel,

ich wollte dir übrigens keins verkaufen, sondern ggf. eins leihen  

Wann kommt denn dein Neues ? Hast du schon einen Montagetermin ?


Grüße
Marco

PS: Ups, Account von Iris erwischt. 




Spooky schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße brauchst du ? 18,5" ?





flannagan schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch ein fast neues Trek mit Rock Shox Reba Sl Federgabel,
> Magura Louise Scheibenbremse( Niegelnagelneu und keinen Zentimeter gefahren) Nagelneue LX Kurbel, XTR Umwerfer, XT Shadow Schaltwerk, LX Schalthebel! Alle Bauteile bis auf den Rahmen, Gabel und Umwerfer sind Fabrikneu. Der Rest ist aber auch nur 3 Monate Alt!
> Von dem Schmuckstück möchte ich mich trennen weil ich Fully umsteigen musste! Die Alten knochen du weißt! Rahmengröße ist übrigens 18,5 oder M wie es bei Trek so schön heißt! Kannste haben!


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Mai 2008)

Danke Marco für deine Bemühungen, Helge wird mir wieder aushelfen! Tour am Sonntag ist somit gerettet.

Ich hatte vorhin nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert und der Herr machte mir große Hoffnung, dass ich es mitte nächster Woche abholen kann. Bei denen bekommt man anscheinend keinen gesicherten Montagetermin. Als Montagezeitraum wurde mir bei Bestellung 18/19 KW genannt. Nächste Woche ist die 19 also würde das genau passen.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2008)

Wartezeiten sind doch bei Canyon so alt wie der Laden selbst. Entweder direkt im Gesachäft ein Bike mitnehmen was dort angeboten wird, oder eben damit rechnen, ein paar Wochen oder gar Monate drauf zu warten.


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Mai 2008)

Tach!

Kann Über Canyon aber nicht meckern. Meins ist heute frisch ins Haus geliefert worden. 3 Wochen früher als ursprünglich geplant 

@ flännigan (der Name würde besser zu Dir passen) fang doch an zu heulen. Bei dem quark den Du hier so verzapfst , ist es echt kein Wunder das sowas mal passieren mußte.


----------



## meti (3. Mai 2008)

hätte mal lust auf nee runde 7gb  kein plan wo es da überall lang geht ! 
also wenn einer mal lust hat mich mitzunehmen bitte melden ! 
mtb oder rr mir egal nur ohne zickenterror !

verkaufe 
storck rebel carbon 19zoll + extralite sattelstütze 450 euro 
garmin gecko + magic maps nrw west+ datenkabel  150 euro 
hayes nine vr/hr + lx lrs centerlock/vbrakes +dt swiss adapter 150 euro 
105 gruppe optisch 5bis6 sonnst ok  50 euro 

suche 
ringle h2o in rot 
spinergy mit roten naben 
paar leute für abends 40 > 50 km rr


----------



## Spooky (3. Mai 2008)

Hi,

fahr doch erstmal hier mit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6340

Evtl. gehts dann nächste Woche ins 7G.


Grüße
Marco




meti schrieb:


> hätte mal lust auf nee runde 7gb  kein plan wo es da überall lang geht !
> also wenn einer mal lust hat mich mitzunehmen bitte melden !
> mtb oder rr mir egal nur ohne zickenterror !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Mai 2008)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> ich habe mal den gröbsten Spam hier gelöscht. Wäre nett, wenn sich die Leute hier mal wieder auf das Wesentliche (Siebengebirge/Fahrradfahren) konzentrieren könnten! Danke!



*Das meine ich ernst!
Der Großteil hier schafft es, sich gepflegt über Touren und Erlebnisse zu unterhalten, warum schaffen dass die anderen (vermutlich auch ganz normale erwachsene Leute) nicht? Habe wieder diverse posts gelöscht, es wäre wirklich toll wenn das in Zukunft nicht mehr nötig wäre!*


----------



## meti (3. Mai 2008)

danke spooky !


----------



## Holzlarer (4. Mai 2008)

Danke Marco für die bei mir leider nur 50% Jahrestour. Wie immer tolle Strecke!. Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja nachher noch zum Jahresbier. Ansonsten Prooost

Im 7GB leider sehr selten geworden. Konnte gestern zum Glück grad noch so ausweichen.





gruss Dirk


----------



## flannagan (4. Mai 2008)

Danke, bitte per PM!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. Mai 2008)

So, das ist jetzt eine Verwarnung! Schreibt euch PMs, Briefe oder nutzt andere Informationswege zur Kommunikation, aber in diesem Thread geht es um Siebengebirge+Tourentreff! Persönliche Querelen, Rechtfertigungen oder Angriffe nerven die anderen und haben hier wirklich nichts zu suchen, danke!


----------



## Cheetah (5. Mai 2008)

Und jetzt zu was völlig anderem:

*  Ein Hoch auf  das Hochdruckgebiet "Marco"   *​


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2008)

Tja, das Hochdruckgebiet hat uns gestern schon auf der Jubiläumstour begleitet um nicht zu sagen geguided  

Feine Runde in netter Gesellschaft wars. Da sich meine Berichtsschreiblaune zur Zeit in Grenzen hält hier 'nur' ein paar Bilder der Tour.

Die drei von der Tankstelle (leider unscharf)  Aber watt willste da machen als Fotograf.





Helge bei Atemübungen nach dem ersten Hammeranstieg  





Die Lady vorne weg:





Ach näh, watt wor das schön:





Von den Trails zwischendurch gibts keine Fotos ... zu schnell  gell Thomas.

Dafür aber wieder vom anschließenden Chill-Out am hohen Zoll:

Thomas (an wenn erinnert der mich mit Sonnenbrille *grübel*) :





Wolfgang:





Daniel:





Chris:





Iris:





Von Thomas gibts nur Poser-Fotos:





Von Robert und Dirk gibts leider keine Solo-Fotos. Selbst schuld, wer so früh abhaut 

Ein paar mehr Pics gibts im Fotoalbum, ... Danke nochmal an alle Mitbiker.

Die nächste Feierabendrunde von und mit mir gibts nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Die nächste Jubel-Tour in einem Jahr  Hoffe aber darauf den ein oder anderen schon vorher mal wiederzusehen  


In diesem Sinne ... Tschöö und bis demnächst
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (6. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön wars   !!!

Und dann noch diese Rückfahrt von Biergarten zu Biergarten,
da freut man sich doch auf den Sommer. 

Schade, daß nur ein Quotentomburger dabei war, was machen denn die anderen nur alle ????????



Gruß

Der Poser


----------



## Kalinka (6. Mai 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> ...Die nächste Feierabendrunde von und mit mir gibts nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. ...Marco


 Schöne Tour! Schade, daß es bei mir nicht klappte.

Bitte, bitte Donnerstags fahren...Mittwoch kann ich nie!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. Mai 2008)

Klasse Tour Marco, sehr Lustig.: 
Ob das Parchen aus der Regenrinne noch hinaus gekommen sind , die zur  seihte Gesprungen sind als wir kamen ??

Gruß Wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich werde zur Tour von Uwe am Montag mit dem Auto fahren. 

Habe noch Platz für ein oder evtl. auch zwei Bikes incl. Fahrer ab Köwi oder Bonn. Abfahrt so gegen 09:00 Uhr. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte bitte melden.

Hier der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=681


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Mai 2008)

Als Neubürger von Bonn und Wiedereinsteiger in die MTB Szene bin ich von der Landschaft um mich rum total begeistert und habe mir überlegt, dass, nachdem ich den Petersberg nun ohne umzufallen oder einen Kreislaufkollaps zu erleiden hinaufkomme,auch mal andere Touren fahren möchte.

Da ich bislang ohne Tacho, Höhenmetermessgerät, GPS, EPS, EDG, ABS und etc. und zudem meist allein fahre, kann ich nicht so ganz zuverlässig einschätzen, ob die hier angebotenen Touren nicht ne Nummer zu Hart für mich sind bzw. ob man mich bei meiner eher kurzen Erfahrung im Bereich des Mountainbiken überhaupt dabei haben will. Ich glaub nichts ist schlimmer, als auf ner schönen Tour ne Gurke mitdurchzuschleppen.

Für aufmunternde Worte, wie auch realistische Einschätzungen bin ich immer zu haben.

P.S. wollte heut ne kleine Feierabendtour in 7GB starten, einziger Fixpunkt ist das Einkehrhaus zwecks Einnahme alkoholfreien Weizens.


----------



## Marc B (10. Mai 2008)

EDIT: Ich habe einen Tourentreff für Sonntag gefunden, das Wetter wird bestimmt wieder top...


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Mai 2008)

Ist Sonntag irgendwas am Start außer die "Ich will's wissen Tour"?


----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,
jemand Lust und Zeit heute nachmittag?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6473

grüße
sun909


----------



## Izual (25. Mai 2008)

Stellt euch vor es gibt auch noch Leute die Touren ins LMB setzen  

Gruß Chris


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Mai 2008)

Hey Chris, kannst du etwas später los fahren? Hab erst 17 Uhr Schluss. Ab 18 Uhr wär top!


----------



## Deleted112725 (25. Mai 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor es gibt auch noch Leute die Touren ins LMB setzen
> 
> Gruß Chris



Stell Dir vor, es gibt sogar Leute, die mitfahren!


----------



## Izual (25. Mai 2008)

stell dir vor... (liebe Frau  ) wenn dein Zweirad endlich , so weit Gott will Dienstag ankommt, wird Mittwoch ein anstrengender Tag für dich  .
Ich bin vorbereitet, und du?

Lieben Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (28. Mai 2008)

Super ???
war heute Vormittag an der Löwenburg, was war das denn ?
Jetzt haben sie die südliche Auffahrt, ab Höhe Löwenburger Hof, komplett abgezogen und mit Schotter augestattet !
Wie vereinbart sich das, mit der/den Forderungen des VVS und der Ruf nach einem besonders geschützten Park/Gebiet ?
Gleich drei Radlader waren da unterwegs - die müssen raus nicht wir !

Gruss


----------



## Izual (28. Mai 2008)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Super ???
> war heute Vormittag an der Löwenburg, was war das denn ?
> Jetzt haben sie die südliche Auffahrt, ab Höhe Löwenburger Hof, komplett abgezogen und mit Schotter augestattet !
> Wie vereinbart sich das, mit der/den Forderungen des VVS und der Ruf nach einem besonders geschützten Park/Gebiet ?
> ...



Nabend zusammen,
ich bin Montag Abend auch dort gewesen, da war der Schotter schon drauf!
Aber nur aufgekippt und abgezogen. Wurde der Schotter denn mittlerweile etwas gefestigt? Das war Montag noch nicht der Fall.

VG Chris


----------



## seven-hornets (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung was mit diesem Schotter bezweckt werden soll.

Ich wandere ab und zu auch mal gern und dieser Belag ist weder zum Biken noch zum Wandern wirklich geeignet.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das diese Art der "Wegverschönerung" großflächig und nicht nur im 7G eingesetzt wird.

Der Sinn dieser Maßnahme will sich mir nicht erschliessen, möglicherweise weiss ja jemand mehr.

Naja, was derzeit im 7G abgeht ist für mich sowieso nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, am einen Tag wird man vom Ranger des Trails verwiesen, wenige Tage später pflügen Holzabfuhrfahrzeuge denselben um...

...


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Mai 2008)

ich denke wenn dieser schotter etwas fester getreten ist, lässt es sich prima fahren. die haben da auf jeden fall eine nicht unwesentliche von dem schotter da auf den weg gekippt!


----------



## Centurion (29. Mai 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> ich denke wenn dieser schotter etwas fester getreten ist, lässt es sich prima fahren. die haben da auf jeden fall eine nicht unwesentliche von dem schotter da auf den weg gekippt!




Ich denke mal das Zeug haben die gegen die Bodenerosion aufgetragen.

Damit der Berg (d.h. hier eher der Weg) nicht wegschwimmt. Gerade wenn es regnet bilden sich ja an dem Weg große Rinnen und weil der Boden aus Lehm besteht ist die Gefahr groß das der Weg immer mehr einpfurcht. 

Mal sehen ob sich der Splitt mit dem Lehm verbindet und wie lang das dann hält.

Centurion


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2008)

Wenn es dieser graue Split ist - der bindet unter Einfluß von Wasser nach kurzer Zeit ab. Wenn jedoch wieder Fahrzeuge auf dem Weg fahren, vorzugsweise im winterhalbjahr, wenn der boden eh aufgeweicht ist, werden sich schnell wieder Spurrillen bilden. Da nützt eine Befestigung mit Split auch nix.

Mir ist vor ein paar Jahren im 7GB mal aufgefallen, daß Wege, die nach Fallen des Laubs im Herbst von Blättern geräumt werden um Welten fester sind, als die Weg wo das Laub wie ein Schwamm den Regen an der Oberfläche bindet und darunter alles weich werden kann.

Bei uns habe ich im Herbst mal auf einem breiten Weg einen Kleinlaster mit Laubbläser von der Stadt gesehen, der den Weg freigepustet hat. Danach war den ganzen winter Ruhe mit Matsch etc. Dieser Weg war trocken und fest, während andere mit Laub wochenlang nass waren.

Auch auf Trails hält sich das Laub meistens an der Hangseite, wodurch dei meisten Wegnenutzer auf die noch freie Talseite des Trails ausweichen. Hier bildet sich dann eine Abbruchzone, die den Weg im Laufe der Jahre hangabwärts verlagert.
An der Bergseite dagegen sammelt sich das Laub, wird zu Humus und darin finden Baumsamen neue Wachstumszonen. 
So weichen leider diverse Trails von ihrer ursprünglichen Spur immer weiter ab oder werden unbewußt verbreitert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Mai 2008)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, wie die Auffahrt zur L.Burg sich jetzt gestaltet. Scheint sich ja generell viel im 7.Gebirge zu tun.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Juni 2008)

Schöne Tour Tom, hat heute wieder richtig Spaß gemacht! .


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juni 2008)

Zwar hat Tom versucht schon mit der Auffahrt durchs Nachtigallental die Gruppe zu dezimieren...aber es glückte nicht 
Genau die richtigen HM mit nettem Abschluss im Biergarten.
Schöne Tour, Tom!!
Hoffe unserer Renate geht es gut!?!?!


----------



## Cheetah (1. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Zwar hat Tom versucht schon mit der Auffahrt durchs Nachtigallental die Gruppe zu dezimieren...aber es glückte nicht
> Genau die richtigen HM mit nettem Abschluss im Biergarten.
> Schöne Tour, Tom!!
> Hoffe unserer Renate geht es gut!?!?!


Yep


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Juni 2008)

Mhhh und ich hatte keine Zeit  wieviel waren angetreten?


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Juni 2008)

Das war eine klasse Tour und dank der vielen netten Backguides hab ich glatt bis zum Biergarten durchgehalten  

Gibt es eigentlich auch Bilder? Ich glaube ich habe manchmal einen Paparazzi gesehen, der an den unmöglichsten Stellen anhielt um rotköpfige Schnecken abzulichten


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2008)

Dank an alle, die gestern dabei waren. Mir hat es ebenfalls viel Spaß gemacht. Das mit dem Nachtigallental hat leider nicht hingehauen und auch der erste Trail hatte noch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg, die 16-köpfige Gruppe etwas zu dezimieren. Erst der Bunkertrail hat dann endlich eingeschlagen...gel Renate! Hoffe, du siehst nicht zu "geknutscht" aus... 

Lissy, ich finds klasse, dass du bis zum Ende dabei geblieben bist, obwohl du gleich zu Beginn das Handtuch werfen wolltest. Du weisst doch, auf den ersten Metern geben die Heissporne immer alles, danach wird zurückgeschaltet!


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Das war eine klasse Tour und dank der vielen netten Backguides hab ich glatt bis zum Biergarten durchgehalten


Na, ich kann damit nicht gemeint sein... ich musste gestern einfach genießen im 7Gebirge mal "Mitte" zu fahren, sorry. Aber ohne Eure Eifeltour am Vortag, wärest DU die Spitze gewesen 



Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch Bilder? Ich glaube ich habe manchmal einen Paparazzi gesehen, der an den unmöglichsten Stellen anhielt um rotköpfige Schnecken abzulichten


Ja, und der war auch rotköpfig


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Juni 2008)

Super Tour Gestern,schade nur das ich den wohlverdienten Schluck im Biergarten nicht mehr bekommen habe...
Naja,wenn Besuch zuhause wartet     Dafür hatte ich lecker Kuchen  

Und Tom,ich hoffe du bekommst nicht die Rechnung vom Schönheitschirurg    

So langsam kann ich mir die Trails zusammenpuzzeln,hoffe das ich die irgendwann auch mal alleine finde  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Günni69 (2. Juni 2008)

Ja, auch mir hat es gestern sehr gut gefallen und somit nochmal vielen Dank an den Guide und den Rest der Mitfahrer für diesen schönen Tag.  

War quasi gestern meine Premiere im Siebengebirge und mußte doch feststellen, dass ich unbedingt noch etwas an der Fahrtechnik feilen muß. 
War doch eine ganz andere Liga an Trails als wir hier von unserer Ville gewohnt sind.  Also sorry, nochmal an alle die dadurch ein wenig aufgehalten wurden. Gelobe Besserung!  

Gehöre auch zu den anscheinend unentdeckten Paparazzi   und sobald ich ein paar Bilder von Thomas zugeschickt bekommen habe, werde ich sie bei uns in die Bildergalerie stellen (falls jemand etwas dagegen hat, bitte kurz bescheid geben).

Zum Schluß auch noch gute Besserung an Renate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flannagan (3. Juni 2008)

seven-hornets schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung was mit diesem Schotter bezweckt werden soll.
> 
> Ich wandere ab und zu auch mal gern und dieser Belag ist weder zum Biken noch zum Wandern wirklich geeignet.
> 
> ...





2009 wird das 7G sowieso zum Nationalpark und wir zu Schwarzfahrern. Wenn kümmerts wo und wie wir jetzt noch fahren wenn wir nächstets Jahr sowieso nicht mehr dort fahren dürfen. Ich fahre trotzdem. Soll der Ranger mich erst mal kriegen!
Wie gehts deinem Sohn? Hat Er die Saison bisher gut mitgemacht?


----------



## Spooky (4. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,

bin auch wieder im Lande und habe zur Zeit (noch) Urlaub und nach wie vor eine Rechnung mit dem Rheinsteig offen  

Werde daher am Freitag morgen die Etappe von Leutesdorf nach Bonn fahren, dürften so 90km bei ca. 2.900hm zusammenkommen, wobei ich auch das ein oder andere Mal den Rheinsteig verlassen werde um das ganze ein wenig bikefreundlicher zu gestalten.

Noch irgendwer Urlaub und Lust mitzufahren ... bitte melden. 

Am Samstag wollte ich dann mal wieder ne lockere Runde im 7G ausschreiben.

Termin gibts wahrscheinlich heute abend, ...


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute !!!!

So hier ist mal wieder eine Tagesveranstaltung des Tourentreffs. 
Es geht in meine alte Heimat, wer sie kennenlernen möchte hier anmelden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4272

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (6. Juni 2008)

Hi Leutz,

nach 100km und 3.100hm gerade das erste Weizen gegönnt. Ne, watt war dat ein goiler Tag.

@Thomas, bin natürlich dabei !!! Sollen wir die Strecke vorher mal abfahren, brauchst du nen Backguide ?

Hier übrigens noch der morgige Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6575


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (6. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Thomas, bin natürlich dabei !!! Sollen wir die Strecke vorher mal abfahren, brauchst du nen Backguide ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco!!!

Habe vor die Strecke an einem der nächsten Sonntage zu fahren.Wäre super wenn du dabei wärst, habe eben noch was ziemlich heftiges ausprobiert  .


Ach übrigens:   Die Baskets  sind im Finale    

Nächstes Spiel: Mi. 20:15 in der neuen Halle.
Also, alle Bonner schnell Karten kaufen, wir brauchen jeden !!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (7. Juni 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Habe vor die Strecke an einem der nächsten Sonntage zu fahren.Wäre super wenn du dabei wärst, habe eben noch was ziemlich heftiges ausprobiert  .



Du machst mir Angst, gibts denn auch ziemlich unheftige Chickenways für Schisser like me ? 

Sag einfach (rechtzeitig) Bescheid, wenn du fahren möchtest bin dabei.

Habe mir Übrigens überlegt die Runde von gestern evtl. noch ein bisserl zu verfeinern und dann auch auszuschreiben.

Apropos Runde, die heutige Tour findet statt und es sind noch einige wenige Startplätze zu vergeben  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Juni 2008)

Die Teilnehmer scheinen überschaubar zu werden


----------



## Spooky (7. Juni 2008)

Jo, ich glaube nen Backguide kann ich mir heute sparen


----------



## Waschbaer (7. Juni 2008)

Hey Boris!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Jetzt wär aber langsam mal zu überlegen, ne altersgerechte 11-*34*er Kassetten-Kombi aufzuziehen.  


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Jo, ich glaube nen Backguide kann ich mir heute sparen



.


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Juni 2008)

Ich bin schon fast auf der Anreise... schreib gerade in voller Monktur


----------



## Red Devil (7. Juni 2008)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Hey Boris!
> 
> ...ne altersgerechte 11-*34*er Kassetten-Kombi aufzuziehen.



...hö hö hö    ... ... 


Wir sehen uns! ...ach ja und Danke schön!


----------



## seven-hornets (7. Juni 2008)

@enrgy - Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 
War dieser Tage noch ein paar Mal unterwegs, der Split (ist im Übrigen dieser Graue) scheint sich doch recht schnell zu verfestigen. 
Nun ja, gut für die Holzabfuhr ist es allemal, mir liegen andere Untergünde dennoch mehr.

@flannagan - Mein Sohn macht derzeit lieber andere Sachen, das kann sich aber immer recht schnell ändern.

@Monsterchen - Deinen "RSR-Extrem" würde ich ja gerne mitfahren, konditionsmäßig hab ich aber große Bedenken.
Btw, was hast du denn so schön "Heftiges" entdeckt, Abfahrt von der Drachenschanze etwa?


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Juni 2008)

Red Devil schrieb:


> ...hö hö hö    ... ...
> 
> 
> Wir sehen uns! ...ach ja und Danke schön!



Boris,

Du ALTER Namensvetter  

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Bleib vor allem gesund.

Bis demnächst mal.

Boris.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> .......Apropos Runde, die heutige Tour findet statt und es sind noch einige wenige Startplätze zu vergeben
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Hab ja einen davon noch bekommen 

War ne optimal Runde. So kann ich heute abend noch gut 2-? Bier beim Fußball trinken  

Erstaunlicherweise war ja heute auf Eurer Rheinseite das Wetter wesentlich besser als in Alfter? 

Güße.

Boris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (7. Juni 2008)

@Boris: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltag. Bis demnächst mal auf dem Bike.

@Boris: Tja, ist halt die Sonnenseite des Rheinlandes.


Beste Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (7. Juni 2008)

@ boris  und so, hoffentlich bald mal wieder auf dem Bike.

@ seven hornets ,wie Drachenschanze nur kürzer und steiler. Kondition ist schon erforderlich, aber die technisch schwierigsten Abschnitte sind in der Mitte der Tour.

@Spooky : Hey Marco keine Angst, wir fahren das bald mal üben  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Red Devil (9. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Boris,
> 
> Du ALTER Namensvetter
> 
> ...





Spooky schrieb:


> @Boris: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltag. Bis demnächst mal auf dem Bike.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Marco





monsterchen schrieb:


> @ boris  und so, hoffentlich bald mal wieder auf dem Bike.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thomas



*Dooonke schööön ihr 3*   

...bin schon wieder fleissig am trainieren!!! Aber bis das ich zu ner Tour mit 3000hm mit komme ...da braucht´s noch etwas!!! 

Aber schön flach durch´s Siebengebirge, dass kann ich schon  



Jetzt noch etwas anderes Leute, heute wurde uns das MTB von Leon aus der Garage geklaut! 

Es ist ein Stevens M jr Team 24", in der Vorjahres Teamlackierung (dunkelrot, gold und weiß) ....also Leute gibt es wieder raus, ist euch doch eh zuklein ...obwohl!! G I O M??   

Nee jetzt im Ernst, wenn einem so eines über den Weg fährt, gebt doch mal Bescheid ...ich schaue noch ob ich ein Foto vom Bike finde! Danke schon mal im Voraus!

CU Boris


----------



## Spooky (9. Juni 2008)

Na super, heute ist anscheind Bike-Klau-Day. 

Mir haben sie heute meine Stadtschlampe (weißes Wheeler Stahl-MTB) in Godesberg vor der Arbeit geklaut.  


VG
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Na super, heute ist anscheind Bike-Klau-Day. Mir haben sie heute meine Stadtschlampe (weißes Wheeler Stahl-MTB) in Godesberg vor der Arbeit geklaut....



...irgendwie muß man ja zum Public-Viewing kommen...


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Juni 2008)

Mein Beileid euch beiden. Ich hab auch ständig Angst um meine Süße


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juni 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hallo Marco!!!
> 
> Habe vor die Strecke an einem der nächsten Sonntage zu fahren.Wäre super wenn du dabei wärst, habe eben noch was ziemlich heftiges ausprobiert  .
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,
Dome ist ausverkauft!
Drücke die Daumen von zu hause, viel Spaß beim live Schauen!
Bye the way, Rennradfahren ist geil!!
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Red Devil (13. Juni 2008)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Jetzt noch etwas anderes Leute, heute wurde uns das MTB von Leon aus der Garage geklaut!
> 
> Es ist ein Stevens M jr Team 24", in der Vorjahres Teamlackierung (dunkelrot, gold und weiß) ....also Leute gibt es wieder raus, ist euch doch eh zuklein ...obwohl!! G I O M??
> 
> ...



Hey Leute,

...nur kurz zur Info. Das MTB von Leon wurde unbeschädigt in der Unkeler Innenstadt wieder gefunden! 

*Mein Dank an den Finder!!!*  

CU Boris


----------



## talybont (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

war heute noch mal im 7GB, sehr entspannend. Schön das neue Bike eingeweiht und mal wieder die alten Bodenwellen gefahren.
Jemand am Montag Zeit? Allein fahren ist doch öde  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Izual (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe für Sonntag eine kleine Runde für Anfänger geplant!
Wenn einer mitkommen möchte, einfach anmelden  !

VG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (18. Juni 2008)

Muss schon sagen: der Thread ist so gut besucht, dass man ihn eigentlich gleich schliessen kann  
Bin drei Touren im 7GB gefahren, insgesamt über 3500 hm in 10,5 h und habe kaum einen getroffen. Diejenigen die ich getroffen habe, waren ziemlich kurz angebunden. Das war mal anders!
Werde wohl in Zukunft das MTB in Mannheim lassen, wenn ich wieder meine Eltern besuche und das Rennrad mitbringen. Die Kollegen sind gesprächiger (was schon was heissen soll).


----------



## Cheetah (18. Juni 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> ..
> Werde wohl in Zukunft das MTB in Mannheim lassen, wenn ich wieder meine Eltern besuche und das Rennrad mitbringen...


Schade


----------



## talybont (18. Juni 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Schade


immerhin sind wir mal zusammen gefahreb


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange aktiv möchte aber doch kurz mal darlegen wie es bei mir ist. Da nicht jeder um 14:30 Uhr Feierabend hat ist man oft froh wenn noch Zeit ist um 2h am Abend fahren zu können. Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele Gründe weshalb die Leute so ungesprächig geworden sind (keine Ahnung wie es "früher" war) aber wenn ich nur begrenzt Zeit zum fahren habe halte ich nicht jeden den ich treffe an um ihm nen Schnitzel ans Ohr zu quatschen. Ich denke die Leute die öfter im 7GB unterwegs sind (die etablierten Treffs?) treffen sich häufig ohne irgendwie ins Forum zu posten oder ähnliches. Das ist zwar schade kann aber nicht geändert werden, da es jedem seine eigene Entscheidung ist.


----------



## Spooky (19. Juni 2008)

Yep. Der Fred ist tod.

Lasst ihn in Frieden ruhen, ...


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Yep. Der Fred ist tod.


Es wird Zeit für einen neuen


----------



## Izual (20. Juni 2008)

... noch gibt es Hoffnung 

Hier noch ein Termin


----------



## Spooky (20. Juni 2008)

Hm, schade am 28. kann ich nicht. Da heißt es vorbereiten auf ne Party  

Strecke klingt aber interessant.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. Juni 2008)

Hey Chris du kannst schon mal den zweiten Treffpunk mit einplanen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Hey Chris du kannst schon mal den zweiten Treffpunk mit einplanen!



... und einen Bremsklotz ...


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

rote Laterne schrieb:


> ... Und Einen Bremsklotz ...



*2*​


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Juni 2008)

3


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. Juni 2008)

Das wird ja ne gesellige Runde


----------



## Sick Boy (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo, neu hier im Fred und such noch Leute für Samstagstouren im 7G.
Bike schon seit seit fast 20 Jahren, bisher aber immer einzelgänger gewesen aber so langsam wird es langweilig immer Egomäßig unterwegs zu sein.

Also, euer Fred lebt wieder. Neues Blut ist frisch abgezapft


----------



## Izual (20. Juni 2008)

Mal sehen wie die Bremsklötze qualmen am Ende der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juni 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie die Bremsklötze qualmen am Ende der Tour



Bange machen gült nich


----------



## Izual (20. Juni 2008)

70 Km+ und 1600 Hm+  
... was vergessen


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juni 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> 70 Km+ und 1600 Hm+
> ... was vergessen



 bis dahin scheucht mich mein persönlicher Coach noch ein paarmal den Ölberg und die Löwenburg hoch ....

Hoch komme ich   

 ... ich sag Dir aber nicht wie schnell


----------



## Izual (21. Juni 2008)

na dann mal los


----------



## Izual (21. Juni 2008)

Für die SonntagsTour könnten sich ja noch ein paar anmelden! Sogar für Anfänger geeignet 

Bei Großem erfolg wird sich die Tour in ähnlicher Form Wiederholen


----------



## KingCAZAL (21. Juni 2008)

Sick Boy schrieb:


> Hallo, neu hier im Fred und such noch Leute für Samstagstouren im 7G.
> Bike schon seit seit fast 20 Jahren, bisher aber immer einzelgänger gewesen aber so langsam wird es langweilig immer Egomäßig unterwegs zu sein.
> 
> Also, euer Fred lebt wieder. Neues Blut ist frisch abgezapft



komm doch mal zu den 7hills jungs (und mädels). wir treffen uns jeden samstag um 14.00 uhr in kö-winter an der fähre! gäste mit helm sind immer willkommen!

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Sick Boy (21. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> komm doch mal zu den 7hills jungs (und mädels). wir treffen uns jeden samstag um 14.00 uhr in kö-winter an der fähre! gäste mit helm sind immer willkommen!
> 
> lg
> KingCAZAL




Danke für die Einladung! 14:00 Uhr ist für mich zwar etwas spät weil ich meistens Samstags Nachmittags noch Büroarbeit machen muß und Familie und tralala aber ich werde es gerne in den nächsten wochen mal in Angriff nehmen.
Ich war heute im 7G unterwegs und hab insgesamt 35 Kilometer 7G + 70 Kilometer Straße hinter mir und hab das geile Bikewetter mal richtig genossen! 
Die Wanne ist heiß und das Bier so um die 2 Grad Celsius.


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. Juni 2008)

wann immer du willst. werde zwar aus zeitlichen gründen selber erst wieder am 12.7. können, aber wie gesagt. der treff ist jeden samstag!

schönen sonntag!
KingCAZAL


----------



## Sick Boy (22. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> wann immer du willst. werde zwar aus zeitlichen gründen selber erst wieder am 12.7. können, aber wie gesagt. der treff ist jeden samstag!
> 
> schönen sonntag!
> KingCAZAL



Passt mir sehr gut. Werde vom 3ten bis zum 8ten Juli mit dem Bike nach Luxemburg fahren und würde dann am 12ten Juli mal mit Euch ne runde drehen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Einladung und bis zum 12ten Juli dann.


----------



## Spooky (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

werde am Dienstag so gegen 18:30 Uhr eine kleine Feierabendrunde im 7G fahren. Wer sich anschließen möchte möge dies hier zwecks Absprache eines Treffpunkts kundtun. 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (22. Juni 2008)

HIER 
Also Eingang Nachtigallental ist OK für mich!


----------



## talybont (22. Juni 2008)

Sick Boy schrieb:


> Hallo, neu hier im Fred und such noch Leute für Samstagstouren im 7G.
> Bike schon seit seit fast 20 Jahren, bisher aber immer einzelgänger gewesen aber so langsam wird es langweilig immer Egomäßig unterwegs zu sein.


Die Jungs und Mädels hier fahren doch fast nur in der Woche. Zumindest habe ich auch meinen wenigen WE-Touren in der alten Heimat keinen von Ihnen gesehen. Und ich komme da gut rum.
Aber: immer am Ball bleiben, die können sich ja nicht ewig verstecken


----------



## Spooky (22. Juni 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> HIER
> Also Eingang Nachtigallental ist OK für mich!



OK, also 18:30 Uhr Nachtigallental. Ginge evtl. auch 18:00 bei dir ?


----------



## Izual (22. Juni 2008)

Könnte sich lohnen auch mal im LMB nachzusehen! Ich habe recht häufig Touren drin die alle am WE Stattfinden. Wenn euch das nicht reicht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 stellt doch selber was auf die Beine!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Izual (22. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> OK, also 18:30 Uhr Nachtigallental. Ginge evtl. auch 18:00 bei dir ?



Klar ich hab Zeit!


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> OK, also 18:30 Uhr Nachtigallental. Ginge evtl. auch 18:00 bei dir ?



Ja, geht bei mir


----------



## Spooky (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich habe morgen erst noch einen Termin in Frankfurt, denke aber das 18:00 Uhr ganz gut klappen sollte. Sollte dem nicht so sein, weiß ich das spätestens morgen mittag. Also schaut morgen am besten nochmal kurz hier rein.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2008)

Hi Marco,

wie lange möchtest Du am Dienstag fahren?

Reise per Rad an.


----------



## Spooky (23. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> wie lange möchtest Du am Dienstag fahren?



Hatte so an 2.5 h- 3 h, ohne große Pausen gedacht. 

Dann bleibt danach mehr Zeit fürs  und 


Bis denne
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sick Boy (23. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> werde am Dienstag so gegen 18:30 Uhr eine kleine Feierabendrunde im 7G fahren. Wer sich anschließen möchte möge dies hier zwecks Absprache eines Treffpunkts kundtun.
> 
> ...



Mal sehen ob meine Frau mich Raus lässt!


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. Juni 2008)

geh doch einfach mal für 4 stunden kippen holen


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hatte so an 2.5 h- 3 h, ohne große Pausen gedacht.
> 
> Dann bleibt danach mehr Zeit fürs  und
> 
> ...



Oki Doki,

bis morgen.

Grüße.


----------



## Sick Boy (23. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> geh doch einfach mal für 4 stunden kippen holen



Da ich vor 2 Jahren das Rauchen komplett an den Nagel gehangen habe, glaubt Sie mir das nicht mehr!

Ich denke das Sie mir sowieso keine Ausrede mehr glaubt. Sind schon alle aufgeflogen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> ... noch gibt es Hoffnung
> 
> Hier noch ein Termin



Musste mich leider austragen,Samstag muss ich bis mind.11 Uhr arbeiten!
Echt schade 

Allen andere viel spaß!!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Juni 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Könnte sich lohnen auch mal im LMB nachzusehen! Ich habe recht häufig Touren drin die alle am WE Stattfinden. Wenn euch das nicht reicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N´Abend Chris,
und an dieser Stelle nochmals Danke für die kleine aber feine Tour am Sonntag.Immer wieder gerne, aber 2000 Hm sind mir doch noch zuviel!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (23. Juni 2008)

Sick Boy schrieb:


> Da ich vor 2 Jahren das Rauchen komplett an den Nagel gehangen habe, glaubt Sie mir das nicht mehr!
> 
> Ich denke das Sie mir sowieso keine Ausrede mehr glaubt. Sind schon alle aufgeflogen!



dann sag du verlässt sie. wenn du dann wieder kommst wird sie überglücklich sein wenn du doch wieder da bist. alles eine frage der psychologie


----------



## Izual (23. Juni 2008)

Ich denke nicht das es 2.000 Hm werden! Werde die Tour spätestens Donnerstag mal Komplett abfahren, dann kann ich recht genaue Daten nennen

VG Chris


----------



## 2dangerbiker (24. Juni 2008)

Wann wollt ihr heutabend fahren?
um 18:00 oder 18:30 Uhr ?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Marco,

bin raus, schaffe es leider nicht

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Spooky (24. Juni 2008)

@Frosch: Schade, dann bis zum nächsten Mal.

@Manfred und @all: 18:00 Uhr - Nachtigallental


----------



## bikerecruit (24. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend, ich hoffe die heutige Tour war ein echtes Vergnügen. Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und neu in diesem Sport. Nach ein paar Trailerfahrungen auf Tenneriffa und in Portugal habe ich mir jetzt ein Bike gekauft und versuche nun zunächst mal genausoviel zu können wie das Bike bereits kann. Sind Eure Touren für einen ambitionierten, körperlich belastbaren aber technisch noch ausbaufähigen Neu-Biker empfehlenswert? Oder werde ich gleich nach hinten durchgereicht? Ich hätte sehr viel Lust Euch mal zu begleiten und das Siebengebirge kennenzulernen.


----------



## Sick Boy (24. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> dann sag du verlässt sie. wenn du dann wieder kommst wird sie überglücklich sein wenn du doch wieder da bist. alles eine frage der psychologie



Das zieht nicht! Sie ist mein Chef, bezahlt mein Gehalt und ist knüppelhart!

Aber dafür ab Sonntag für 2 Wochen mit meiner Tochter im Urlaub und ich bin ganz alleien uns soooooooo einsam!


----------



## Sick Boy (24. Juni 2008)

bikerecruit schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich hoffe die heutige Tour war ein echtes Vergnügen. Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und neu in diesem Sport. Nach ein paar Trailerfahrungen auf Tenneriffa und in Portugal habe ich mir jetzt ein Bike gekauft und versuche nun zunächst mal genausoviel zu können wie das Bike bereits kann. Sind Eure Touren für einen ambitionierten, körperlich belastbaren aber technisch noch ausbaufähigen Neu-Biker empfehlenswert? Oder werde ich gleich nach hinten durchgereicht? Ich hätte sehr viel Lust Euch mal zu begleiten und das Siebengebirge kennenzulernen.




Samstags ab 10:00 Uhr ab Römlinghoven oder mit den 7Hills ab 14:00 in Köwie an der Rheinfähre.........keine Angst.........es wird Niemand zurückgelassen............sogar die Leichen werden wieder aufgesammelt!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikerecruit (24. Juni 2008)

Sick Boy schrieb:


> Samstags ab 10:00 Uhr ab Römlinghoven oder mit den 7Hills ab 14:00 in Köwie an der Rheinfähre.........keine Angst.........es wird Niemand zurückgelassen............sogar die Leichen werden wieder aufgesammelt!!!!!!!!


 
Herzlichen Dank für die Einladung. Ich werde meine familiären Möglichkeiten prüfen und zusehen, dass ich dabei sein kann. Wie lange geht Eure Tour?


----------



## Spooky (24. Juni 2008)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6661


Ansonsten gibts wahrscheinlich nächsten Dienstag oder Mittwoch die nächste Feierabendrunde, ...


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Juni 2008)

spooky: SUPER Tour, viel Neuland für mich.

war gestern um 22:30 Uhr zu Hause. Hat noch gereicht mit den Licht. Hatte nach wenigen Minuten noch einen Kettenriss und musste noch die Kette neu nieten.


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. Juni 2008)

Hattest du nicht letzte Woche schon Probleme mit der Kette?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Juni 2008)

Ja, aber diesmal war ich mit einen anderen Rad unterwegs.
In letzter Zeit habe ich Probleme mit meinen Shimanoketten HG 93.


----------



## Sick Boy (25. Juni 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Ja, aber diesmal war ich mit einen anderen Rad unterwegs.
> In letzter Zeit habe ich Probleme mit meinen Shimanoketten HG 93.




Das problem kenne ich! Allerdings reist sie bei mir NIE an der Nietstelle sondern immer woanders! 

Werde wohl auf die neuen SRAM ketten mit Clipper umsteigen! Sind zwar etwas teurer aber sollen wohl der Hammer sein!

Bin gespannt ob sie auch durch mein XTR Shadow Schaltwerk durchlaufen!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Juni 2008)

Sick Boy schrieb:


> Das problem kenne ich! Allerdings reist sie bei mir NIE an der Nietstelle sondern immer woanders!



Wo kann den eine Kette den reißen, wenn nicht am Niet?


----------



## Sick Boy (25. Juni 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wo kann den eine Kette den reißen, wenn nicht am Niet?



Ich meinte damit die Stelle die ich selber genietet habe reist bei mir nie sondern immer nur an ner anderen Stelle. 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Juni 2008)

Tach auch!

Das war gestern Abend echt ein krönender Abschluß. Erst ne schöne runde im 7 Gebirge gedreht. Und dan steht man abends, nichts Böses ahnend,in KW am Rhein. Da wird man von 3 Gestalten auf sehr komischen Verhicles angemacht....... Schnell wurde klar, 3 Gleichgesinnte und sehr bekannt MTBler. Also, dann ging es direkt in den Biergarten. Der 4te im Bunde lies dann auch net lange auf sich werten, Herr Monsterchen
nä, wat hammer jelach. Bis uns dann leider die Wirtin, die mit dem einzigen Hobby....., uns "rausgeworfen"  hat.

Jungs, das hat richtig gut getan. Danke!


Thomas


----------



## bikerecruit (26. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6661
> 
> ...


 
Hab ich geamcht und bin am Samstag, 10.00 an Treffpunkt 1 - prima


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2008)

@MieMaMeise: Kennst du im 7Gebirge auch so gute Trails? Cool, wäre wenn ich mir die Trail im Kofo alle merken könnte, müssen da nochmal entlang fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Juni 2008)

Ich kenne nur Standards, der 7GB-Gott ist eindeutig jemand anderes.


----------



## Izual (26. Juni 2008)

bikerecruit schrieb:


> Hab ich geamcht und bin am Samstag, 10.00 an Treffpunkt 1 - prima



10:30 Uhr


----------



## bikerecruit (26. Juni 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> 10:30 Uhr


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Chris,

dann fange ich mal an:

Danke für die schöne Tour und das passende Wetter

War ne nette Truppe, man (Mann) konte schön plaudern

Hoffe, Ihr habt Euch Euer Bier noch schmecken lassen, meins bin ich gerade am trinken.

Hier mal ne kleine Auswertung meines GPS, incl. An/Abfahrt, Startpunkt suchen und zwischendurch Guide suchen.





Höhenmeter vom GPS sind etwas übertrieben, mein Tacho zeigte 2030 Hm an.

Bis demnächst.

Boris


----------



## Ninaskateson (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo, Ihr Mit-Izual-Tourer!
Ja, war ein schöner Tag heute. Um 21 Uhr war ich dann auch endlich zuhause = 12 Stunden auf Achse.
Aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt!
Vielen Dank für´s Guiding, die netten Gespräche, die schönen Aussichten, 
die lohnenswerten Uphills und die begeisternden Trails.

Bis zum nächsten Mal grüßt Nina


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Juni 2008)

Bilder, Fotos... los her damit, will wissen was ich verpasst habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (28. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bilder, Fotos... los her damit, will wissen was ich verpasst habe!



Da wirst du dich wohl leider noch bis morgen gedulden müssen, denn ich habe heute keine Lust mehr die hochzuladen.


----------



## Izual (29. Juni 2008)

Es schlägt 10:30 Uhr in Bonn- Holzlar. Der erste Teil der insgesamt 10 Mitbiker sammelt sich rund um das schöne Waldcafe. Die erste Aufgabe besteht darin den Rest in Ramersdorf aufzugabeln.
Auf einigen feinen Trails und jeder Menge Wege und Pfade wurde der erste nennenswerte Berg in Angriff genommen: der Drachenfels (zur Erinnerung: mit einer Höhe von 321 m über NN!) Oben angekommen wurde es zum ersten Mal Zeit einige kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten zu uns zu nehmen. Nach einer kleinen Pause wurde es Zeit, zu weiteren Höchstleistungen zu sprinten, die auch teils mit Applaus gehuldigt wurden! Der Lohrberg (immer hin 435 m über NN) gestaltete sich zu einer ganz anderen Hürde. Der knackige und recht steile Anstieg forderte die meißten Mitfahrern zu extremen Höchstleistungen, die mit Bravur gemeistert wurden! Nun war mir klar: Heute ist alles machbar! Also stellte Löwenburg kein größeres Problem dar (ich hoffe am Ende des Tages sehen das alle so). Nach einem mysteriösen Defekt meinerseits (2 Speichen abgerissen) ging es erstaunlicherweise recht mobil weiter in Richtung Brückentrail (ich nenn den einfach so, weil ichs nicht besser weiß). Nach dem sehr netten Trail wurde es mal wieder Zeit, wie so oft an dem Tag, bergauf zu fahren, wo uns irgendwo mittendrin der erste (und auch einzigste) Mitfahrer verlassen musste. An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein Dankeschön. So nun sollte es möglichst ohne weiteren Verlust weiter gehen. Am Auge Gottes ging es dann mal wieder in ordentlicher Trailmanier nach Rheinbreitbach, wo der letzte nennenswerte Anstieg nach Bruchhausen auf uns wartete und es weiter zu dem großen Ziel Erpeler Ley ging. Bei der Ansicht war uns dann allen klar diese Schinderei hat sich für solch ein grandioses Gruppenfoto gelohnt:






Der Abschluss auf der Insel Grafenwerth wurde dann auf der Heimreise nur noch wegen Wassermangels in verschiedenen Formen angefahren.

Noch einige Bilder der Tour:






















Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer:
Rote Laterne
grüner Frosch
Zwergenwerfer
Loehr
Alteisen
Cheetah in Form von Harnas
Ninaskateson
Günni69
bikerecruit
MarianM
... sowie Marco (als Special Geist) für die Hilfe und Tips

Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## KiBa (29. Juni 2008)

Da habe ich ja eine richtig lustige Tour verpasst! 

Zu dumm, dass ich mich wieder abmelden musste und auch die nächsten Wochen nicht biken darf 

Aber wie hat es der Thomas beim Stammtisch so nett formuliert: Wer nicht radfahren kann, solls lassen 

Hoffentlich dauert meine Zwangspause nicht zu lange... 

Viele Grüße
Sylvia


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (29. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für sie super Tour, auch wenn es am Ende bei mir nicht ganz gereicht hat.


----------



## Handlampe (29. Juni 2008)

Mensch, Chris

So schöne Fotos....und dann hast du nicht richtig aufgepasst: Auf der Linse deiner Kamera hat sich wohl Schmutz angesammelt. Schau mal genau hin. Auf jedem Bild unten rechts gibts so ganz hässliche bräunliche Striche....sehen fast aus wie Zahlen


----------



## Günni69 (29. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an unseren Guide (Chris) für diese klasse Tour auf feinsten Trails zu den schönsten Aussichtspunkten des 7GB. 
Das Wetter hat ja zum Glück auch mitgespielt und die netten Mitfahrer/innen haben dann zum restlichen Erfolg der Tour beigetragen. 

Die von mir gemachten Bilder könnt ihr euch in unserer Bildergalerie anschauen. 

Freue mich schon auf weitere Touren mit euch.


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Juni 2008)

Danke, für die tolle Tour, die tollen Trails, die netten Mitfahrer/innen, Eure Geduld und am wichtigsten - für die tolle Motivation. Es war ein perfekter Tag!



  an Chris - Du bist ein prima Guide. 
und ... 

 ich fahre beim nächsten Mal wieder mit


----------



## Loehr (29. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> dann fange ich mal an:
> 
> ...



Die Höhenmeterabweichungen kommen wahrscheinlich daher, daß Du Dir zusätzlich noch das Rennen mit Renate und ein paar galoppierenden Reitern geliefert hast.  Natürlich berghoch
Ansonsten tolle Tour mit hoffentlich baldiger Fortsetzung!


----------



## Blades (29. Juni 2008)

Hey,
wie war den die heutige Tour die Chris geguidet hat ?
Ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren hatte aber leider keine Zeit.
Wie weit ist die Wahnbachttalsperre noch mit Wassergefült ?
Wenn du nächstes Wochenende noch eine Tour machst bin ich aufjedenfall dabei.
MfG Blades aka Phil


----------



## Izual (29. Juni 2008)

Da gab es nicht viel zu guiden! Wir sind halt auf Radwegen Zur Wahnbachtalsperre hingefahren und das Ganze mal angesehen! Halt ein netter Familienausflug mit dem Bike!
Hier einige Beweisfotos 















VG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted112725 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich find hier sieht man besonders gut, wieviel Wasser schon weg ist:






LG
Nicki


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Juni 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> wie war den die heutige Tour die Chris geguidet hat ?


Chris führte uns erfolgreich von Biergarten zu Biergarten... ääääääh zur Talsperre. 
Mist jetzt hab ich alles wieder verraten...


----------



## Izual (30. Juni 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Chris führte uns erfolgreich von Biergarten zu Biergarten... ääääääh zur Talsperre.
> Mist jetzt hab ich alles wieder verraten...



Psst.... muß ja nicht jeder wissen das wir mehr Biergärten kennen als Trails


----------



## Günni69 (30. Juni 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Psst.... muß ja nicht jeder wissen das wir mehr Biergärten kennen als Trails



Also am Samstag bei der Tour war es aber genau umgekehrt und es gab viel mehr Trails als Biergärten.


----------



## Patrik (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
da hab ich wieder mal was verpasst. Bin fast die gleiche Tour gefahren.
Eine der netten Bikerinnen saß sogar mit im Zug von Köln nach Bonn Beuel. 
Von Beuel über den Rheisteig von Oberdollendorf auf den Petersberg, Oelberg, Lohberg(Trail), Löwenburg, Tretchbachtal usw.

NaJa der Sommer ist ja noch lange, werd mal mehr ins Forum gehen.
Find es immer schade, man wohnt in Köln und kennt keine Biker.

Also vieleicht bis zum nächsten mal, würde mich freuen. Morgen werde ich wohl am Nachmittag ne Rund im 7GB drehen.

Patrik


----------



## Günni69 (30. Juni 2008)

Patrik schrieb:


> da hab ich wieder mal was verpasst.
> Eine der netten Bikerinnen saß sogar mit im Zug von Köln nach Bonn Beuel.



Ja, da hast du wirklich was verpaßt und die war wirklich sehr nett. 
Also dann mal bis zu einer der noch kommenden Touren und immer schön im Forum vorbei schauen.


----------



## Ninaskateson (30. Juni 2008)

... und als ich so im Zug nach Beuel saß, dachte ich noch:
was haben die Jungs wohl vor? Vielleicht das Gleiche, wie
ich und wir sind alle unterwegs zum selben Treffpunkt?

... naja, Euch anzusprechen, habe ich mir verkniffen - 
warum eigentlich?
Beim nächsten Mal traue ich mich....

Grüße von Nina


----------



## Patrik (30. Juni 2008)

Ja die beiden anderen Jungs hab ich dann auf der Heimfahrt von Königswinter wiedergetroffen und mal kurz auf einer Waldautobahn von der Löwenburg Richtung Margarethenhöhe, als ich gerade zum Lohrberg rüber radelte, quälte. Grr den Anstieg pack ich dieses Jahr noch ohne abzusteigen, auf den letzten Metern reist es mich immer vom Bike.  Ne Ne nicht der kurz Anstieg vor der Wetterschutzhütte. Sonder der Weg dahin vorletzte Kehre.

Und Du Nina warst so schnell weg, dachte Du wolltest nach Beuel rein. 

Seit ihr eigentlich durch das Kasbachtal zur Erpeler Ley gefahren?

Ich werde morgen Nachmittag den Lohrberg und ander Trails wieder mal unter die Stollen nehmen.
Also auf ein baldiges Treffen.
Patrik


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juni 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Da gab es nicht viel zu guiden! Wir sind halt auf Radwegen Zur Wahnbachtalsperre hingefahren und das Ganze mal angesehen! Halt ein netter Familienausflug mit dem Bike!
> Hier einige Beweisfotos
> 
> 
> ...




War heute morgen auch da! Sah schon beeindruckend aus Und wenn man dann auch noch auf den Talsperrengeist Merlin trifft.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (30. Juni 2008)

Heute mußt ich auch noch mal zur Talsperre um die Brücke genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen 
Sau geile Aussicht, da lohnt es sich zur Zeit kaum noch etwas anderes anzufahren.
Gesehen hab ich aber keine bekannten Biker 

VG Chris


----------



## bikerecruit (1. Juli 2008)

So, nachdem ich das Sauerstoffzelt wieder verlassen habe und nun meine übersäuerten Muskeln auf "Immer schön flach am Rhein entlang"-Touren lockere, möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Chris bedanken. Das war eine echt schöne und anstrengende Tour. Auch ein großes Dankeschön an die ganze Gruppe, die in sportlicher Demut auf den letzten 300 bis 400 Höhenmetern immer wieder auf mich gewartet haben. Ich verspreche Leistungssteigerung 

Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Sick Boy (1. Juli 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Heute mußt ich auch noch mal zur Talsperre um die Brücke genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen
> Sau geile Aussicht, da lohnt es sich zur Zeit kaum noch etwas anderes anzufahren.
> Gesehen hab ich aber keine bekannten Biker
> 
> VG Chris



Dann werd ich mir das Ding heute auch mal antuen weil ich sowieso auf dem Weg zum Ho Chi Minh Pfad bin. Darf ja nix verpassen.

War übrigens Gestern ab 16:30 Uhr für 3 Stunden im 7G ohne einen einzigen Leidensgenossen zu treffen!

Gabs irgendwo was Umsonst?


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Juli 2008)

bikerecruit schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich das Sauerstoffzelt wieder verlassen habe und nun meine übersäuerten Muskeln auf "Immer schön flach am Rhein entlang"-Touren lockere, möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Chris bedanken. Das war eine echt schöne und anstrengende Tour. Auch ein großes Dankeschön an die ganze Gruppe, die in sportlicher Demut auf den letzten 300 bis 400 Höhenmetern immer wieder auf mich gewartet haben. Ich verspreche Leistungssteigerung
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Daniel



 Aber wir haben die Tour bis zum Ende geschafft! Wir können schon ein bisschen stolz sein


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Aber wir haben die Tour bis zum Ende geschafft! Wir können schon ein bisschen stolz sein


Ja, da habe ich ja eine Menge Schweiß, Muskelkater und warscheinlich einen Kollaps verpasst. Was für ein Glück, daß ich arbeiten dürfte
Ich bin am Nachmittag dann gemütlich mit einem Teil der männerverstärkten Spaßfrauen gefahren. Also Lissy...Du machst mir Angst


----------



## Izual (2. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie bin ich lange nicht mehr im  7GB gewesen ! 
Das muß geändert werden ... Hier ein Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Juli 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich lange nicht mehr im  7GB gewesen !


Du warst auch schon lang nicht mehr im Kottenforst. Heut wäre die Chance gewesen, aber nein...


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. Juli 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich lange nicht mehr im  7GB gewesen !
> Das muß geändert werden ... Hier ein Termin



Schade, das ist leider zu spät für mich. Ich wollte um 17:00 Uhr los.


----------



## Spooky (2. Juli 2008)

*Diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirk *



> Der Posteingang von Holzlarer ist voll. Holzlarer kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.



Räum mal dein Postfach auf.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Izual (2. Juli 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Du warst auch schon lang nicht mehr im Kottenforst. Heut wäre die Chance gewesen, aber nein...



Hatte ich auch eigentlich vor gehabt aber hat halt nicht von der Zeit her gepasst


----------



## Spooky (2. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ist eigentlich irgendwer von euch am Samstag (abend) hier zu finden:

http://www.rheinkultur-festival.de/


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Juli 2008)

Lange schon im Auge gehabt und dann doch verplant. Lineup sieht aber auch dieses Jahr wieder echt klasse aus! Für alle die hingehen, viel Spaß!


----------



## Cheetah (2. Juli 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist eigentlich irgendwer von euch am Samstag (abend) hier zu finden:
> 
> ...


Der Balu.


----------



## Izual (2. Juli 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist eigentlich irgendwer von euch am Samstag (abend) hier zu finden:
> 
> ...



Mal sehen, die eine oder andere Band würde ich mir da schon gerne ansehen!


VG Chris


----------



## Sick Boy (5. Juli 2008)

Das einzige was Du dur ansehen kannst ist Blackmail.

So......bin gerade mit dem Bike von Königswinter nach Bad Harzburg gefahren. Das liegt bekanntlich im Harz.

Tolle Tour. 470 Kilometer und 8700 Höhenmeter insgesamt. Hab 4 Tage dafür gebraucht.

Jetzt kommt der Dicke Hund. Ich bin im Harz mit vollem Wanderrucksack ( Gewicht 25 Kilo ) den letzten Berg runtergefahren ( Torfhaus ) und hatte satte 85 KMH auf meinem Tache und dann kams...........ich wurde doch glatt von ner Mobilen Blitze erwischt und 2 Nette in Blau gekleidete Herren von der Dorfpolizei haben mich aufgefordert Bitte rechts rauszufahren.

Naja, dacht ich mir, die wollen bestimmt mein Bike bestaunen.......Pustekuchen.
Die Netten Herren gaben mir 3 Punkte in Flensburg, 150 Euro Bußgeld und 4 Wochen Fahrverbot! Auf der Strecke war nämlich nur 50 KMH erlaubt.
Dafür habe ich dann gestern den Brocken gerockt und nehm mir Heute mal den Bikepark vor.

Jetzt muß ich mir wohl irgendwann nochmal Urlaub nehem denn ich habe keine Lust mit Bus, Bahn und Fahrrad bis nach Leverkusen zur Arbeiot zu fahren.

Soviel zum Harz. Ich wünsche euch ein schönes WE und lasst es auf der Rheinkultur krachen. Mach ma Fotos von Blackmail.


----------



## Izual (11. Juli 2008)

Nach dem großen Erfolg der letzten Tour durchs Siebengebirge,
gibt es am Samstag den 26.Juli eine ähnliche Tour!
Würde mich über ein ähnlich großes erscheinen freuen 

Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted112725 (11. Juli 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Nach dem großen Erfolg der letzten Tour durchs Siebengebirge,
> gibt es am Samstag den 26.Juli eine ähnliche Tour!
> Würde mich über ein ähnlich großes erscheinen freuen
> 
> Viele Grüße Chris



Diesmal bin ich dabei


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Juli 2008)

Was für eine Feierabendrunde gestern abend. Hat sehr viel spaß gemacht. Und das Weizen danach auf der Insel Grafenwerth........lecker.

Nur die Heimfahrt war etwas länger als geplant. Konnte halt nicht den "direkten" Weg nach hause fahren Und 2 km vor dem Ziel mußte ich mir nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen...:kotz:
Um 1.30Uhr war ich dann endlich daheim....

Bis nächsten Dienstag!


----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Siebengebirgler,

die wirklich großen Abenteuer liegen manchmal auf der anderen Rheinseite und kosten nur 3 Euro:

http://csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html



Gruß aus Bonn,
Christian


----------



## MTB-Hölli (16. Juli 2008)

Servus aus Aachen, da ich im Siebengebirge aufgewachsen bin, kann ich nur sagen, das das Sevenmountain Gebirge ein SUPERSPOT ist. Leider letzte Woche links beim Drei-Seen-Blick den Trail runter den Fuß gebrochen, also vorsicht da, ist wirklich steil!


----------



## Red Devil (16. Juli 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Feierabendrunde gestern abend. Hat sehr viel spaß gemacht.



 Jepp... war schön mal wieder mit den Jungens ...und dem Mädel  zu biken! 



			
				Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Um 1.30Uhr war ich dann endlich daheim....



...was habt ihr denn noch angestellt??


----------



## Merlin (17. Juli 2008)

> Und das Weizen danach auf der Insel Grafenwerth........*lecker*.




Das Weizen? Sicher?


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Juli 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Was für eine Feierabendrunde gestern abend. Hat sehr viel spaß gemacht. Und das Weizen danach auf der Insel Grafenwerth........lecker.
> 
> Nur die Heimfahrt war etwas länger als geplant. Konnte halt nicht den "direkten" Weg nach hause fahren Und 2 km vor dem Ziel mußte ich mir nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen...:kotz:
> Um 1.30Uhr war ich dann endlich daheim....
> ...



Thomas, Du sollst auch nicht so schnell fahren Das Weizenbier schäumt sonst im Magen und das ergibt irgendwann einen Überdruck!

Wie hieß eingentlich die Sorte Bier, die Du getrunken hast?

Birg...? oder Brigi...?


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Thomas, Du sollst auch nicht so schnell fahren Das Weizenbier schäumt sonst im Magen und das ergibt irgendwann einen Überdruck!
> 
> Wie hieß eingentlich die Sorte Bier, die Du getrunken hast?
> 
> Birg...? oder Brigi...?



Das mit dem Unterdruck, da könnte was dran sein! In Bayern sagt man dazu auch Weizenspucken

Was heißt hier eigentlich wie die Sorte hieß???????


----------



## Izual (17. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Thomas, Du sollst auch nicht so schnell fahren Das Weizenbier schäumt sonst im Magen und das ergibt irgendwann einen Überdruck!
> 
> Wie hieß eingentlich die Sorte Bier, die Du getrunken hast?
> 
> Birg...? oder Brigi...?



Soo schnell ging das mitten in der Nacht auch wieder nicht... und wo ich das letzte mal Thomas gesehen hab war von Schaum oder ähnlichen Substanzen keine Spur 

Außerdem zur Birg... oder Brigi... ; wurde noch ein Exemplar Namens Sand... entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (19. Juli 2008)

An alle Mitfahrer der "RSR-Extrem" wir werden morgen fahren.
 Wenn es unterwegs regnen sollte, wirds halt ein bischen schlüpfrig .

bis morgen

Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Juli 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


> An alle Mitfahrer der "RSR-Extrem" wir werden morgen fahren.
> Wenn es unterwegs regnen sollte, wirds halt ein bischen schlüpfrig .
> 
> bis morgen
> ...



Wünsche Euch bei den Verhältnissen griffige Reifen und Untergrund 

Vielleicht sind die Abfahrten bis morgen einigermaßen trocken


----------



## monsterchen (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Chris!!!!!!!!!



Noch ein Jahr, dann bist du Senior 1

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Izual (26. Juli 2008)

Moin,
da das Wetter jetzt wieder recht gut ist und die Gewitter verschwunden sind wird heute auf jeden Fall gefahren! 

Die Tour heute findet statt!!! 

Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## Merlin (26. Juli 2008)

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Chris @izual für die schöne Tour am heutigen Samstag. Wie angekündigt waren wir etwas über 6h unterwegs und haben 1500 Hm vernichtet (die wir leider zuvor erklettern mussten). Hat jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich bei der heutigen Besetzung lange Zeit die rote Laterne inne hatte...


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Juli 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> die wir leider zuvor erklettern mussten). Hat jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich bei der heutigen Besetzung lange Zeit die rote Laterne inne hatte...





 he - das ist doch meine Position...

Herzlich Willkommen bei der Schlußlichtgruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an Chris für die schöne Tour mit viel Dreck und Wärme! (Warum so viele Mitfahrer kurz vorher abgesprungen sind ist mir schleierhaft)
Hier noch ein paar Bildchen...






			
				Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich bei der heutigen Besetzung lange Zeit die rote Laterne inne hatte...


Hehe und deshalb konnte ich dann das hier machen:


----------



## monsterchen (27. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir Dank an Chris!!!! 

Hat echt Spaß gemacht, nur überall diese Flugzeuge 

Bis bald

Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Chris,

gut das Du nicht abgesagt hast, wäre sonst ein langweiliger Samstag geworden

Schön auch, daß Du Touren als Guide durchführst, diesbezüglich ist es ja echt ruhig geworden hier im Forum? Vielleicht rafft sich ja mal der ein oder andere auf, auch mal ne Tour anzubieten.





monsterchen schrieb:


> Auch von mir Dank an Chris!!!!
> 
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht, nur überall diese Flugzeuge
> 
> ...




Ja unglaublich, welchen Krach diese Flugzeuge machen, hatte sich irgendwie immer nach Donner angehört, obwohl es keiner war


----------



## Sick Boy (27. Juli 2008)

Tach auch!

Wurde Heute zum 2ten mal von nem riesen Köter  direkt vorm Löwenburger Hof vor etlichen Zeugen angefallen!

Ich weiß nicht warum einige es nicht verstehen das Hunde die vor allem agressiv und echt veradammt groß sind an die leine gehören!

Von mir wird erwartet das ich freundlicherweise Schritttempo fahre wenn ich Wanderer passiere aber die Scheiß Riesen Drecksköter dürfen natürlich machen was Sie wollen und dann bin ich es noch selber Schuld.
Was fällt mir denn auch ein mit meinem Fahrrad durch das Siebengebirge zu fahren. So eine Frechheit von mir!

Also nach dem ich dann von meinem Rad gesprungen bin um mich in Sicherheit zu bringen ist der Köter noch ein 2tes mal auf mich losgegangen und ich hatte keine andere Wahl als mein teures und mit aller Liebe selbst gebautes Bike auf den Drecksköter zu werfen damit der endlich abhaut und dann musste ich mich von dem Arsch von Hundebesitzer mit seinem Scheiß Wanderstock schlagen lassen weil ich die Frechheit besaß mich gegen den Angriff seiner Agressiven Dreckstöhle zu wehern. Ich hab Ihm dann den Stock weggenommen und ihn in den Wald geschmissen.

Was am ende dabei rum kahm war ne menge Beschimpfungen und Beileidigungen die ich hier nicht Zitieren möchte!

Ich hab echt schon viel erlebt aber so ne ******* passiert mir im 7G immer wieder, so das ich in Zukunft wohl nur noch mit Pfefferspray durchs 7G fahre und auch dann nicht mehr lange rumfackel.

Ich wünsche Euch noch weiter viel Spass im 7G. Ich werde nur noch dort fahren wenn sich absolut gar keine andere möglichkeit anbietet und wenn dann nur noch bewaffnet bis an die Zähne.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2008)

Hi,
jemand heute spontan Lust auf eine Tour im 7G?

Wollte so um 17.30 Nachtigallental losziehen. Drachenfels, Löwenburg, Breiberge, Ölberg, Petersberg. 

Schätze so um die 30km, 900hm.

Mehr Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6881

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2008)

Sick Boy schrieb:


> Ich werde nur noch dort fahren wenn sich absolut gar keine andere möglichkeit anbietet und wenn dann nur noch bewaffnet bis an die Zähne.



wer sonntags da rumgurkt ist selber schuld. das thema hat sich durch den nationalpark eh bald erledigt, dann wars das mit biken dort.

ansonsten kann ich deinen ärger sehr gut verstehen. ich denk mir immer, daß deren töle mal ein (zu bedauerndes) kind anspringen sollte, dann ist schluß mit lustig. 
bei uns ist zb. ein geteerter feldweg mit zufahrt zu ein paar häusern, der am we sehr stark von ausflüglern frequentiert wird. glaub mal nicht, daß da einer seinen rumlaufenden köter festhält, wenn man da angefahren kommt. ein sich näherndes auto wird jedoch direkt als gefahr für den armen wauwau erkannt und man stürzt sich auf die töle, um dem auto brav platz zu machen.
als biker steht man nämlich in der berechtigungskette der waldbenutzer ganz ganz unten. erst kommen die fußgänger in allen variationen, dann deren leinenlose vierbeiner, dann die reiter und erst dann darf sich auch der auf alle rücksicht nehmende biker wieder vom fleck bewegen.


----------



## Sick Boy (28. Juli 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wer sonntags da rumgurkt ist selber schuld. das thema hat sich durch den nationalpark eh bald erledigt, dann wars das mit biken dort.
> 
> Ja aber selbst wenn es ein Nationalpark wird, hält es mich nicht davon ab dort zu biken. Soll der Ranger mich doch erst mal schnappen. Ich will einfach nur etwas vom Stück Freiheitskuchen haben das mir zusteht genau wie jedem anderen auch.
> 
> ...



Vieleicht sollte man als Biker einfach weniger Rücksicht nehmen. Wir sind doch eh die Deppen. Da kann es ja auch Egal sein wie wir uns verhalten. Müsste mal drüber nachdenken. Ist allerdings sehr unbequem mit nem Knüppel in der Hand zu Biken.


----------



## Deleted112725 (28. Juli 2008)

Scheiß Riesen Drecksköter, Köter, Töle - Gehts noch? Was können die Hunde dafür, wenn sie von ihren Besitzern scheinbar falsch oder garnicht erzogen wurden? Sicher ist es falsch, die Hunde von der Leine zu lassen - zumal ja Leinenpflicht im 7GB besteht - aber sich hier so abfällig zu äussern find ich echt daneben.

Und @Sick Boy: Was hat Dich denn davon abgehalten die Polizei zu rufen? Zumal ja lt Deiner Aussage noch reichlich Zeugen vorhanden waren...


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juli 2008)

Sick Boy schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man als Biker einfach weniger Rücksicht nehmen. Wir sind doch eh die Deppen. Da kann es ja auch Egal sein wie wir uns verhalten. Müsste mal drüber nachdenken. Ist allerdings sehr unbequem mit nem Knüppel in der Hand zu Biken.




Die Rambo-Methode bringts doch auch nicht. Das 7GB ist nun mal leider ein gerade am WE hochfrequentiertes Gebiet, besonders zwischen Drachenfels, Ölberg und Löwenburg. Da sollte man einfach auf die südlicheren Teile ausweichen, wenn man schon unbedingt am WE dort fahren muß.


@Nicki
glaubste eine Krähe hackt der anderen ein Auge aus? Da hätte keiner nen Zeugen gespielt, wurde ja "nur einer dieser elenden Biker vom Hund belästigt, geschieht ihm recht, die sollten eh alle verschwinden hier..."

Was anderes wärs wohl gewesen, wenn der Hund ein unsicher auf seinem Puky daherschlingerndes Kind erschreckt hätte. Dieses kommt zu Fall, blutet, schreit, dann wäre der Auflauf perfekt gewesen. Aber um einen Erwachsenen kümmert sich kein Zeuge, zumal @sickboy ja nicht mal gebissen wurde (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab).
Also: Blut muß fließen, sprich der Bißversuch sollte erfolgreich gewesen sein, vorher braucht man da garnicht rummachen und auf Hilfe anderer hoffen.

Ich mache es bei Hunden meistens so, daß ich nicht von meiner Spur abweiche, wenn so eine TÖLE auf mich zukommt. Die laufen schon beiseite, wenn sie sich ihre Nase nicht an meiner Gabel verbiegen wollen. Klappt meistens auch ganz gut.
Diejenigen, die unbedingt wild kläffend neben mir herlaufen müssen, beachte ich nicht und trample ruhig meinen Tritt weiter.
Falls er doch zuschnappt, gibts eben Saures fürs Herrchen in Form von einem Telefonanruf.

Aber die allermeisten auch leinenlosen Hunde sind friedlich und tun wirklich nix. Das Problem sind die Halter, die das Tier dann über den Weg zu sich rufen (natürlich genau vor dem Radfahrer querend), anstatt ihre faulen Knochen zum Tier hin zu begeben, wenn sie ihn schon unbedingt auf die "Gefahr" des bösen Bikers hinweisen müssen. Aber da kann man ewig drüber diskutieren, es wird sich nix ändern. Muß man für sich selbst abschätzen, wie man mit solchen Situationen umgeht.


----------



## talybont (28. Juli 2008)

Ab und zu mal duschen, dann hält einen so ein grosser Hund auch nicht für ein Stück verwesendes Fleisch und will sich darin wälzen oder gar fressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sick Boy (28. Juli 2008)

naja......abfällig! Wie bitte? Soll ich mich jetzt noch bedanken das solche Hunde in der Gegend rumlaufen dürfen. Ich glaub es hackt. Ich hatte selber sehr lange Jahre einen Hund. Einen echt großen Hund....aber der wahr gut erzogen und alles andere als Agressiver Natur. Du würdest wahrscheinlich noch hingehen und dem Sauköter nen Fleischhaben vor die Füße werfen. Du tickst ja nicht ganz richtig. Scheiß egal ob der Halter nicht in der Lage ist den Köter zu erziehen aber das Viech hat so.............nix im viel besuchten Naturschutzgebiet zu suchen. Soll erst meine Tochter von so nem Biest angefallen und verletzt werden bevor jemand wie Du zur einsicht kommt?? Hast Du Kinder? Bist jemandem gegenüber verantwortlich?

Und @Sick Boy: Was hat Dich denn davon abgehalten die Polizei zu rufen? Zumal ja lt Deiner Aussage noch reichlich Zeugen vorhanden waren...[/quote]
Das liegt wohl daran das mal wieder keiner aufgestanden ist und ich alleine mit dem Problem da stand weil NIEMAND den Mut hatte mich zu unterstüzten. Aber anschließend mit dem Finger zeigen und Blöd debattieren das kann jeder. Du tust das übrigens auch gerade mit deiner antwort ............


----------



## Sick Boy (28. Juli 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Rambo-Methode bringts doch auch nicht. Das 7GB ist nun mal leider ein gerade am WE hochfrequentiertes Gebiet, besonders zwischen Drachenfels, Ölberg und Löwenburg. Da sollte man einfach auf die südlicheren Teile ausweichen, wenn man schon unbedingt am WE dort fahren muß.
> 
> 
> @sickboy ja nicht mal gebissen wurde (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab).
> ...


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2008)

Tach,
also heute waren nur freundliche Leute unterwegs 

Eine Gruppe von ca. 20 Läufern, die die Breiberge hoch (!) kamen und sich freundlich bedankt haben, dass man angehalten hat und sie durchgelassen hat, ein paar Omis und sogar grüßende Walker.

Daneben auch ein Biker, der Lohrberg und Löwenburg ohne Helm runter gefahren ist... meiner Meinung nach mehr als leichtsinnig... 

Abfahrt Lohrberg ist ziemlich zugewachsen und stark brennessellastig; bei den Breibergen hat ein netter Mitmensch ca. 10 Bäume über den Weg gezerrt. Habe einige davon wieder der Natur zugeführt, aber passt ein bißchen auf, wenn ihr da runterknallt!

Zum Thema Hund: 
Sorry, ich kann deinen Ärger ja verstehen, mit dem hier gezeigten Aussagen und deiner Wortwahl vermute ich mal, dass du recht aggressiv aufgetreten bist?!
Und Rad auf Hund werfen? Ne, das ist ein wenig komisch. Und in meinen Augen übertrieben. 

Und ja, ich bin / war auch Hundehalter und habe auch schon Hunde an der Pedale gehabt, etc. pp. Komischerweise konnte ich mit den Leuten reden und mußte nicht irgendwelche Stöcke in den Wald werfen und "die Sau rauslassen". Mit so einem Verhalten muß sich niemand über den schlechten Ruf der Biker im 7G wundern!


grüße
sun909


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Juli 2008)

Bitte liebe Leute versucht auf Provokationen dieser Art nicht einzugehen. Wir sollten uns von solchen Beiträgen distanzieren indem wir sie einfach ignorieren und nicht antworten.

Wer fährt am Samstag beim Frosch mit und könnte mich mitnehmen bzw. mit mir zusammen aus Bonn anreisen?


----------



## Deleted112725 (28. Juli 2008)

@sick boy
Vielen Dank für das Gespräch, schönes Leben noch!


----------



## Sick Boy (29. Juli 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach,
> also heute waren nur freundliche Leute unterwegs
> 
> Eine Gruppe von ca. 20 Läufern, die die Breiberge hoch (!) kamen und sich freundlich bedankt haben, dass man angehalten hat und sie durchgelassen hat, ein paar Omis und sogar grüßende Walker.
> ...


----------



## Sick Boy (29. Juli 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bitte liebe Leute versucht auf Provokationen dieser Art nicht einzugehen. Wir sollten uns von solchen Beiträgen distanzieren indem wir sie einfach ignorieren und nicht antworten.
> 
> Wer fährt am Samstag beim Frosch mit und könnte mich mitnehmen bzw. mit mir zusammen aus Bonn anreisen?



Ich hab überhaupt niemanden Provoziert! Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee. Ich dachte das wäre ein Forum wo jeder was sagen( schreiben ) darf. Naja, anscheinend deiner Meinung nach nicht! Schade! Nach Demokratie sieht das hier leider nicht aus. Einen Buhmann muss es ja immer geben nicht war.......dann zieh ich mir den Schuh an, damit es sich beim nächsten mal auch richtig lohnt über mich herzufallen nur weil man nix verstanden hat. ne


----------



## tobi.ass (29. Juli 2008)

In China ist grad ein Sack Reis umgefallen ..... 

und die haben auch keine Demokratie ....


----------



## Sick Boy (30. Juli 2008)

tobi.ass schrieb:


> In China ist grad ein Sack Reis umgefallen .....
> 
> und die haben auch keine Demokratie ....




Echt nicht? Ich dachte Massenhinrichtungen und Folter gehören zu jeder guten Demokratie! Aber gut das Du weist das dort grad ein Sack Reis umgefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (24. August 2008)

Huhu Aufwachen 

,

mensch ist der Tread weit nach hinten gerutscht ..... tztztz

Und das, wo wir doch hier so ein tolles Bikerevier haben. Was ich den heute auch wieder dank unserem 7Gebirgszauberer "Merlin" erkunden durfte.



 für die tolle Tour, einige Trails - die ich noch nicht kannte und Geduld

und 

 mach bald wieder eine Tour.


----------



## Prophet07 (24. August 2008)

Schade, ich habs durch die Terminverschiebung leider verpasst 

Aber beim nächsten Mal dann hoffentlich wieder Samstags 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Merlin (24. August 2008)

Generell bin ich dem Samstag auch eher zugeneigt, ich hatte mich am Freitag aufgrund des Regens und der (schlechten) Prognose für Samstag entschieden, die Tour zu verlegen. Das es dann wettertechnisch doch mal wieder anders kam, nämlich besser als vorhergesagt, ist ja nix neues. Also, bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## Spooky (28. August 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich habe für Samstag mal eine Tour eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7040


Bis denne 
Marco


----------



## der.anderehelge (29. August 2008)

Hallo Marco,

wollte mal eine seriöse Anmeldung für Deine Tour hinzaubern, da sagt mir der Link: "Eintrag nicht vorhanden".

Ist das so gewollt. Bist Du wieder raus?

Gruß Helge


----------



## Spooky (29. August 2008)

Hi Helge,

jo, habe den Termin wieder gelöscht, war ja eh keiner angemeldet. Wollte deshalb morgen lieber was exploren gehen. 

Wir können uns aber trotzdem morgen um 12:00 Uhr am Nachtigallental treffen. Dann aber mit Verfahr-Garantie 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (29. August 2008)

Klar, verfahren ist meine Spezialität. Inzwischen hatte ich aber noch den Olliver gefragt (Kollege von mir) ob er Bock hat. Geht auch Abfahrt 12:30 Uhr?? Der kommt aus Troisdorf mit dem Zug und kann nicht früher da sein.

Gruß Helge


----------



## Spooky (30. August 2008)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Klar, verfahren ist meine Spezialität. Inzwischen hatte ich aber noch den Olliver gefragt (Kollege von mir) ob er Bock hat. Geht auch Abfahrt 12:30 Uhr?? Der kommt aus Troisdorf mit dem Zug und kann nicht früher da sein.
> 
> Gruß Helge



yep passt !


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. August 2008)

dann bis nachher.

Gruß Helge


----------



## Der Schnelle (31. August 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Bin ganz frisch im Forum und suche Leute die mit mir hin und wieder mal ne kleine Runde im 7G drehen.

Da ich in Schichten Arbeite hätte ich unter der Woche bereits ab 15:00 Zeit, ne Runde zu drehen. Wenn es da jemanden gibt der in dieser Zeit auch Radeln könnte und auch Lust hätte ne kurze aber hoffentlich Zackige und Knackige und gerne auch mal ne Lungenbeanspruchende Runde zu drehen würde ich mich darüber freuen nicht immer alleine Biken zu müssen denn am WE ist der Spaßfaktor im 7G durch den hohen Wanderer und allg. Besucherzahlmäßigen Betrieb stark gesunken.

Ich habs das letzte mal Sonntags vor 3 Wochen um 10:00 Morgens versucht aber mußte dann nach 2 1/2 Stunden schlecht gelaunt nach Hause weil ich einfach nicht die Möglichkeit hatte so zu fahren wie ich vor hatte.

Also.......wenn es da jemanden gibt der mit mir unter Woche Biken möchte dann bitte.....................bin fast jeder Zeit bereit!

Schönen Gruß und Glück ab!


----------



## Wüstenhund (31. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte heute so gegen 13Uhr ins 7G aufbrechen und dort mal Trails checken.  Da ich bislang nur ein mal dort war und vor kurzem erst nach Köln gezogen bin, meine Frage: Gibt`s nen guten Start- und Endpunkt, wo man sein Auto abstellen und losdüsen kann? 

Grüße vom Hund


----------



## MieMaMeise (31. August 2008)

U-Bahn Haltestelle Ramersdorf (großer Parkplatz), Eingang Nachtigallental (neben der Brücke) oder Margarethenhöhe (Lahrring Parkplatz) würden mir jetzt spontan einfallen.


----------



## Wüstenhund (31. August 2008)

Ah, merci  Das hilft mir doch schon mal weiter...


----------



## Spooky (8. September 2008)

Irgendwer Lust morgen so ab 18:30 Uhr eine kurze Runde im 7G zu drehen ?

Um den ganzen Geheimtreffs nicht in die Quere zu kommen verlege ich den Treffpunkt dann auch ... sagen wir an den Bahnhof.

Mitfahrer bitte hier eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7110


Grüße
Marco


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2008)

Hallo Marco,
wir starten morgen gleiche Zeit ab Ramersdorf.

Vielleicht magst du dich anschließen?

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## Giom (9. September 2008)

je nachdem wie heil ich vom zahnartz heute morgen rauskomme schliesse ich mich vielleicht an. Eine Krone kann ich so schlimm sein wie das mit den weisheitszähne war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (9. September 2008)

@giom

war grad mal auf eurer homepage

darf man(n) sich euch mal anschließen oder seit ihr ne eingeschworene gruppe?


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. September 2008)

7hills.de schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr Autofähre Königswinter.
> Ihr könnt gerne mal an einem Samstag bei uns mitfahren. *Wir freuen uns immer wieder auf Gäste*, die Samstags mit uns durch das Siebengebirge fahren.


Sollte also passen


----------



## Giom (9. September 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Sollte also passen


 
so ist es


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. September 2008)

na dann erst mal vielen dank und werde versuchen am samstag dabei zu sein.

sollte ich um 14:15 noch nicht da sein dann wirds auch nix mehr ...........also bitte nicht warten!

muß überlegen was wichtiger ist...........biken??? ......oder köln gegen bayern auf premiere in meiner stammkneipe? hicks!!!!

schwierige angelegenheit!


----------



## blitzfitz (9. September 2008)

Nachdem die Idee während einem der letzten MTB Stammtische geboren wurde, ist sie mittlerweile zu einer kleinen Ankündigung herangereift.

*Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents: Team Tomburg Bike & Cruise Tour*

Mit dem Radl den Rhein hinauf und mit der Yacht wieder hinunter. 

Details gibt es hier.

Also, wer Lust und Laune an einer "anderen" Tour hat, fährt mit. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. September 2008)

Aber bitte bitte mit Moby Dick zurück


----------



## Giom (10. September 2008)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> sollte ich um 14:15 noch nicht da sein dann wirds auch nix mehr ...........also bitte nicht warten!



vom Treffpunkt sieht man die Uhr auf der Kirche hinten in KöWi. Klare Regel bei uns: wir starten um 14:00, d.h 14:01 sind wir weg.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. September 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> vom Treffpunkt sieht man die Uhr auf der Kirche hinten in KöWi. Klare Regel bei uns: wir starten um 14:00, d.h 14:01 sind wir weg.
> gruß
> guillaume



Ey Sir, Sergeant Sir


----------



## Der Schnelle (10. September 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> vom Treffpunkt sieht man die Uhr auf der Kirche hinten in KöWi. Klare Regel bei uns: wir starten um 14:00, d.h 14:01 sind wir weg.
> gruß
> guillaume




Jawohl, Herr Hauptfeldwebel! Das ist doch mal ne genaue Zeitangabe. So mag ich das! Pünktlich wech damit viel Zeit zum Biken ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. September 2008)

Fährt heute jemand bei dem Top-Wetter im Siebengebirge?


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. September 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand bei dem Top-Wetter im Siebengebirge?



Ich werde ca. 16:00 am Einkehrhaus unterm Petersberg stehen. Warte dann ein paar minuten. Werd dann richtung Löwenburg und später dann Pavillons oder Breiberge fahren. Hab aber 4 Wochen verletzungsbedingt Pause gemacht und heute wahrscheinlich nicht der Fiteste sein.

Mich erkennst an vielen bunten Bildern auf den Armen und nem Silbernen Fully!


----------



## Marc B (11. September 2008)

Okay, mal schauen, ob ich das schnell finde. Einkehrhaus - ist das diese Gaststätte, wo viele Wanderer und manche Biker "einkehren" ?


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. September 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Okay, mal schauen, ob ich das schnell finde. Einkehrhaus - ist das diese Gaststätte, wo viele Wanderer und manche Biker "einkehren" ?



Quasi!

Fahr einfach die Asphaltierte schmale Straße "neben" der Petersbergstraße rauf für den Fall das Du aus Richtung Rhein kommst!
Der Weg führt direkt daruf zu!


----------



## Marc B (11. September 2008)

War eine coole Runde, thanks for the ride Müssen wir mal wiederholen.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. September 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> War eine coole Runde, thanks for the ride Müssen wir mal wiederholen.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Marc



Jederzeit gerne wieder. Einfach mal nen eintrag machen oder ne PM schicken.......vieleicht ist hier ja noch der eine oder andere der Spass an knackigen, zackigen und Temporeichen Touren hat mit vielen kleinen Singletrails!

Hört her Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (13. September 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> vom Treffpunkt sieht man die Uhr auf der Kirche hinten in KöWi. Klare Regel bei uns: wir starten um 14:00, d.h 14:01 sind wir weg.
> gruß
> guillaume



Giom's Zeitansage haben wir heute gehalten. War eine nette Runde (90km / 20er Schnitt / teilweise Sonnenschein / viel Matsch)


----------



## Tinchen12 (14. September 2008)

90 km?  Da habe ich aber Glück gehabt, dass ich euch die Woche zuvor begleitet habe als ihr nur 25 km gefahren seid... Da muss ich mir aber überlegen ob ich nochmal vorbei komme 

LG
Martina


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. September 2008)

Trekki schrieb:


> Giom's Zeitansage haben wir heute gehalten. War eine nette Runde (90km / 20er Schnitt / teilweise Sonnenschein / viel Matsch)




Wäre gern dabei gewesen aber mußte mir mitansehen wie Köln völlig planlos gegen Bayern verliert! Nach den 4 Weizen ging dann auch nix mehr!

War heute Morgen 3 Stunden im 7G, mußte aber feststellen.......zu voll!
Nirgends war Platz um richtig vollgas die Pisten runterzubrettern also wurde es eher eine gemütlich schönwetter Tour mit 35 KM und ca. 1800HM.

Beim nächsten mal muß ich wohl doch schon um 9:00 Uhr los wenn ich Gas geben will.

Naja, safety first....bin ja nicht allein Wald!


----------



## Izual (14. September 2008)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> 35 KM und ca. 1800HM.



Wie hast du das denn im 7Gb geschafft?
Ein paar mal die Löwenburg rauf runter 

... so Leute solls ja geben 

VG Chris


----------



## guirasta (14. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich war dabei am Samstag mit Team 7hills, das war eine echt schöne Tour, vielen Danke dafür und echte geile Weg im Sudliche Teil des Siebengebirgen;

ich werde gern nochmal dabei sein.

Viele Grüsse und schöne Sonntag an alle

Guillaume


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. September 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn im 7Gb geschafft?
> Ein paar mal die Löwenburg rauf runter
> 
> ... so Leute solls ja geben
> ...



Also wenn du es genau wissen willst sind 1800 HM im 7G nicht schwer!

Du mußt nur einfach auf jeden einzelnen Buckel.
Der baikkomputter zählt ja jeden HM den er kriegen kann, egal ob rauf oder runter!
 Ich komm aus dem Oberharz, da haben wir noch kleine aber knackige 1000er.

Hab die Breiberge 2 mal genommen aber die sind ja bekanntlich nicht so hoch und die minni Löwenburg macht sich auf meinem Baikkomputter auch nicht grad bemerkbar!
 Ich denke es liegt wohl an der gesamttour.
 Wenn ich bei mir im Oberharz fahre komm ich in 3 Stunden auf ganz andere HM Werte. Da lieg ich nach 20 KM schon über 2000HM und die Hammerabfahrt ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Da ist schnell mal der Integralhelm ausgepackt und mit 70 Sachen die Piste runtergebrettert! So ne Downhillgeschichten kann man hier leider nicht machen weil es 1tens viel zu voll ist und 2tens die strecken viel zu kurz sind! Man kann halt nicht alles haben also muß ich wohl 1 mal im Monat innen Bikepark zum Sau rauslassen!

Ist halt alles sehr flach hier! Oder kennst du Strecken wo man 15 Minuten knallgas geben? Abgesehen vom Ho Chi Minh Pfad, der ist eher was für ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde ohne Flow!

Wenn du so ne Strecken kennst dann bin ich sofort dabei! Ich kenn nur das 7G und das find ich ziemlich langweilig,egal ob rauf oder runter, also meld dich wenn du was geiles zum " Biken " hast! Bin sofort dabei!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. September 2008)

Bei sowas gibt es nur einen, der Dir weiterhelfen kann, der hier!  Sofern der nicht inzwischen seinen Namen gewechselt hat ...


----------



## Giom (15. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Bei sowas gibt es nur einen, der Dir weiterhelfen kann, der hier!  Sofern der nicht inzwischen seinen Namen gewechselt hat ...



meinst DU  den hier ?


----------



## Giom (15. September 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn im 7Gb geschafft?
> Ein paar mal die Löwenburg rauf runter
> 
> ... so Leute solls ja geben
> ...



echt?


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2008)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Der baikkomputter zählt ja jeden HM den er kriegen kann, egal ob rauf oder runter!



Aha, Cheater-Modus...

Nimm nächstes Mal nur die Hm bergauf, dann sollte das wieder stimmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (15. September 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> meinst DU  den hier ?




Nein Danke! Mein Bike ist mir zu wertvoll um auf irgendjemand zu werfen!

Außerdem will ich Spaß und keinen Stress. Ich denke man schon auch im 7G ein wenig vollgas geben ohne gleich direkt nen Kleinkrieg anzuzetteln!?

Klingt komisch aber ich habe sogar Bremsen an meinem Bike.


----------



## Der Schnelle (15. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Bei sowas gibt es nur einen, der Dir weiterhelfen kann, der hier!  Sofern der nicht inzwischen seinen Namen gewechselt hat ...



Sieht nach Ärger aus! Das Rosa Ding ist am Donnerstag an den Breibergen an mir vorbeigeflogen ,mit nem sehr kleinem aber Rotzfrechem Männiken im Sattel.

Nein Danke, das bißchen Niveau das ich beim Biken noch hab möchte ich mir dann doch noch für andere Härtefälle aufsparen.

Sind das beides die gleichen?


----------



## Marc B (15. September 2008)

Ich freue mich darauf, die Trails im Siebengebirge weiter kennenzulernen. Da werde ich dann auch mal das große Rad nehmen Hab' auch eine Klingel dran, das hilft. Und wie gesagt, am besten dann fahren, wenn nicht soviel los ist.


----------



## Der Schnelle (16. September 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darauf, die Trails im Siebengebirge weiter kennenzulernen. Da werde ich dann auch mal das große Rad nehmen Hab' auch eine Klingel dran, das hilft. Und wie gesagt, am besten dann fahren, wenn nicht soviel los ist.



Am Donnerstag hätte ich nochmal Zeit für die Breiberge und noch so den ein oder anderen kleinen Trail!

Bin zwar ein wenig erkältet weil ich die Temp am Sonntagmorgen unterschätzt habe aber das wird schon klappen!


----------



## sun909 (17. September 2008)

VORSICHT!

Abfahrt BREIBERGE nach Querung des Weges: 

Großer Baum quer über den Weg gefallen, dahinter eine Kuhle... Und viel spitzes Holz, das in den Weg ragt. Dank Merlin, Grüner Frosch und Martin ist da jetzt weniger Gefahr...

KOFFERBERGE: Viel viel Holz kreuz und quer, tragen und schieben statt fahren... Auch da bitte nicht zu schnell reinfliegen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Marc B (17. September 2008)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag hätte ich nochmal Zeit für die Breiberge und noch so den ein oder anderen kleinen Trail!
> Bin zwar ein wenig erkältet weil ich die Temp am Sonntagmorgen unterschätzt habe aber das wird schon klappen!



Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit, sodass wir uns da einen anderen Tag heraussuchen müssen. Viel Spaß und Gute Besserung


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. September 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> VORSICHT!
> 
> Abfahrt BREIBERGE nach Querung des Weges:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Werd an der Querung mal ein wenig die Bremsen anziehen. Sehe grad aus dem Fenster. Geiles Wetter, Glück ab sag ich da nur! Werd an deine Info denken wenn ich jetzt losfliege.


----------



## Der Schnelle (18. September 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit, sodass wir uns da einen anderen Tag heraussuchen müssen. Viel Spaß und Gute Besserung




Geht schon wieder ein bissle besser! Hab mir die Maxxis Minion Fr & Rear in 2.35 zugelegt! Mal sehen ob da noch mehr geht!

Biken wir halt in der nächsten Woche wieder. Bin zur Zeit flexibel im timing!

Vieleicht ist Volker ja grad unterwegs


----------



## Marc B (19. September 2008)

@schneller: Ich will am Sonntag eine morgendliche Tour fahren, also schön früh losradeln. Wie schaut's aus, Bock mitzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (20. September 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @schneller: Ich will am Sonntag eine morgendliche Tour fahren, also schön früh losradeln. Wie schaut's aus, Bock mitzufahren?




Bock auf jeden Fall. Ich bin nur Mittag eingeladen und meine Frau hat mich vormittags schon verplant. Weiß nicht ob ich da irgendwo ein Zeitfenster einbauen kann. 
Werde es heute noch klären und dir heute Abend noch bescheid geben.


----------



## redrace (20. September 2008)

HUHU

Denkt nur daran!!
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1218660549326.shtml

In dem Bereich ist morgen die Hölle los!!

Gruß Meik


----------



## Marc B (20. September 2008)

Die Wanderer starten um 11 Uhr, da bin ich doch schon wieder zuhause


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. September 2008)

@Marc,

muß leider absagen! Total verplant! Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus?


----------



## Der Schnelle (21. September 2008)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Sieht nach Ärger aus! Das Rosa Ding ist am Donnerstag an den Breibergen an mir vorbeigeflogen ,mit nem sehr kleinem aber Rotzfrechem Männiken im Sattel.
> 
> Nein Danke, das bißchen Niveau das ich beim Biken noch hab möchte ich mir dann doch noch für andere Härtefälle aufsparen.
> 
> Sind das beides die gleichen?



Hab das Rosa Männlein Gestern an der Löwenburg getroffen! 

Ne kleine Runde mit Ihm gedreht! Eigentlich ganz Nett. Ein bissle schräg drauf aber ansosnten in Ordnung und gefahren ist Er auch nicht so Wild!


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2008)

Nee, nächste Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit. Naja, dann demnächst wieder im (hoffentlich) goldenen Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (21. September 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Nee, nächste Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit. Naja, dann demnächst wieder im (hoffentlich) goldenen Oktober



Bin im Moment auch unter der Woche flexibel in der Zeit. Einfach kurz Morgens mal Melde und dann sehen wir mal! Wird schon werden!


----------



## Blut Svente (22. September 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> 90 km?  Da habe ich aber Glück gehabt, dass ich euch die Woche zuvor begleitet habe als ihr nur 25 km gefahren seid... Da muss ich mir aber überlegen ob ich nochmal vorbei komme
> 
> LG
> Martina



Glückwunsch Tinchen zum Sieg beim Gallahaan. Erstes Rennen und sofort einen Sieg eingefahren!!!
LGS


----------



## Tinchen12 (22. September 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Tinchen zum Sieg beim Gallahaan. Erstes Rennen und sofort einen Sieg eingefahren!!!
> LGS



Danke. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie das passieren konnte  Muss wohl an der netten Gruppe gelegen haben, mit der ich da war 

LG
Martina


----------



## Fungrisu (24. September 2008)

Im Intersse aller die im Siebengebirge Mountainbiken!!!!

Guten Morgen Herr Vogg,

tolles Engagement !

Ich werde alles tun um genügend Biker zusammen zu bekommen.



Liebe MTB freunde,

ich bitte euch persönlich um eure Mithilfe (im eigenen Interesse)

bitte versucht so viele MTBiker wie möglich zu informieren und motivieren, es wäre schön wenn wir einen Kettenmail daraus machen könnten um alle über weitere Informationen auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Ihr könnt Herrn Vogg oder mir gerne eine Antwort senden.




Betreff: Re: MTB im Siebengebirge; einrichtung eines Nationalpark



Hallo Herr Speich,
nach längerem Ringen mit den Verwaltungen der Stadt Bonn des Kreises Rhein-Sieg kam ich nun zu folgendem Ergebnis:

Der Rhein-Sieg Kreis wird am Freitag den 17.Oktober um 15:00 Uhr einen "Begehungstermin" für sportliche Radfahrer anbieten. Der Start soll in Niederholtdorf erfolgen, ist aber noch nicht endgültig festgelegt, da sich der Kreis noch mit der Stadt Bonn hinsichtlich deren Beteiligung abstimmen will. Bevor die Teilnehmer losfahren wird den Anwesenden ein Überblick anhand von Karten gegeben. Es können Fragen gestellt werden und soweit es die Örtlichkeit (wir werden im Freien sein) zulässt kann der Plan diskutiert werden.
Dieser zusätzliche Termin mit dem genauen Startpunkt wird mir in 2-3 Tagen nochmals schriftlich bestätigt und danach in der lokalen Presse veröffentlicht.
Ergänzend erhalte ich die entsprechenden Kartenausschnitte mit dem bestehenden und zukünftig geplanten Wegenetz als hochauflösende Grafik (>40MB) auf einer CD-ROM.

Die Vertreter der Stadt Bonn stehen ab dem 30.09.08 für ein Gespräch im Stadthaus zur Verfügung. Nach deren Ansicht ist es jedoch nicht notwendig, eine Begehung durchzuführen. Begründung: "Es ändert sich nichts." Dies ist jedoch nur sehr bedingt richtig. Ich würde den Termin bei der Stadtverwaltung gerne unter Beteiligung eines Dritten wahrnehmen und bin hierzu auch schon auf die Kollegen aus dem Radtreff Campus/T-Mobile zugegangen. Hingehen muss ich, da sonst der Eindruck (wahrscheinlich auch ggü. der Presse ) genährt wird, dass keine Einsprüche bestehen und das geplante Wegenetz auch für Radfahrer passt.

Ich hoffe auf eine rege Teilnahme und trockenes Wetter (sonst kommen die Rennradfahrer nicht mit ;-).  Leider haben sich die Sportler vom Sturmvogel noch nicht positioniert. Ich versuche es nun erneut.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael Vogg

Das ist eine Mail die ich vom Sportpark Ennert bekommen habe.
Ich dachte mir hier können wir einige MTBler erreichen die auch daran Interssiert sind, das wir weiterhin im SG Mountainbiken können.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Kevin-K (25. September 2008)

Hallo,
suche Anschluss an einer Gruppe für gemeinsame und regelmäßige MTB-Touren im 7G. Fahre mindestens 3mal die Woche meine große Runde - nur leider meistens alleine ;-(


----------



## Blut Svente (25. September 2008)

Kevin-K schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche Anschluss an einer Gruppe für gemeinsame und regelmäßige MTB-Touren im 7G. Fahre mindestens 3mal die Woche meine große Runde - nur leider meistens alleine ;-(



Guckst Du Hier www.7hills.de
LGS


----------



## sun909 (25. September 2008)

Hallo Jörg,
ich werde da sein und versuche mal, die diversen Leutchen dazu zu kriegen...

Danke für dein Engagement!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. September 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> ich werde da sein und versuche mal, die diversen Leutchen dazu zu kriegen...
> 
> Danke für dein Engagement!
> ...



Ich auch 

Kannst Du den Termin nicht ins LMB stellen? Dann siehst Du gleich wieviele teilnehmen.


----------



## Fungrisu (26. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Kannst Du den Termin nicht ins LMB stellen? Dann siehst Du gleich wieviele teilnehmen.




Sobald ich einen genauen Treffpunkt habe werde ich den Termin ins LMB stellen.

Ich will hoffen das es einen Ortstermin geben wird.

Dann sollten wir aber auch so viele Biker wie möglich zusammen bekommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Spooky (4. Oktober 2008)

Bike and Sauf am Montag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7231


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Oktober 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Bike and Sauf am Montag


Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!


----------



## Spooky (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich probier mal was:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7234


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Bikenstoffel (5. Oktober 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ich probier mal was:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7234
> 
> ...




Ein paar Eindrücke und Infos unter

http://www.schloss-drachenburg.de/

Ist eine schöne Strecke  

Sind wir am Freitag bis Dollendorf auf dem Rheinsteig gewandert.


----------



## Spooky (5. Oktober 2008)

Yep, kenne die Rheinsteig-Strecke auch ganz gut. 

Die ist ja ganz nett, jedoch auf gar keinen Fall mit meiner bombastisch guten Streckenführung zu vergleichen. 




Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Ein paar Eindrücke und Infos unter
> 
> http://www.schloss-drachenburg.de/
> 
> ...


----------



## Izual (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist die Strecke Kinderwagen und Vierbeinertauglich?


----------



## Fungrisu (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo SportlerInnen,

der Kreis Rhein-Sieg hat es nun schriftlich bestÃ¤tigt: Es gibt einen Termin fÃ¼r und mit Radfahrer im Siebengebirge. Die Befahrung des Siebengebirges mit FahrrÃ¤dern wird am Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 von 15.00 bis ca. 18.00 Uhr stattfinden. Den Treffpunkt wird das Amt fÃ¼r Natur- und Landschaftsschutz in dieser Woche noch mitteilen. Auch in der Presse wird noch auf diesen Termin hinweisen.
Ich habe dem Leiter der Abteilung âNaturschutz in Fachplanungen, Vertragsnaturschutz â¦â fÃ¼r sein Engagement und UnterstÃ¼tzung dieses Anliegens gedankt. Somit besteht nun die MÃ¶glichkeit der Beteiligung an der Diskussion Ã¼ber das Wegekonzept im Siebengebirge.

Jetzt liegt es aber auch an uns, eine groÃe Teilnahmequote zu erzielen, um so das Interesse an diesem Thema glaubhaft zu machen. Wir sollten uns jedoch auch bemÃ¼hen, dass es â trotz ggf. divergierender Meinungen - zu einer sachlichen und fairen Diskussion kommt.

Ich hoffe auf Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen, konstruktive Diskussionen und trockenes Wetter.

Seid Ihr dabei?

Dies ist ein Eintrag aus unserm GÃ¤stebuch (7Hills) 
von Michael Vogg

GruÃ JÃ¶rg

*P.S. ich hoffe das es einige aus dem Tourentreff Siebengebirge schaffen dabei zu sein.*


----------



## Spooky (5. Oktober 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke Kinderwagen und Vierbeinertauglich?



Nein, Kinderwagen geht auf gar keinen Fall. Für einen (großen) Hund sollte das eigentlich machbar sein. 



Fungrisu schrieb:


> P.S. ich hoffe das es einige aus dem Tourentreff Siebengebirge schaffen dabei zu sein.



Muß arbeiten, ansonsten wäre ich gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (5. Oktober 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Bike and Sauf am Montag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7231



Kurze aber für mich wichtige Frage!
Eingang Nachtigallental unten oder oben? 

Auf Feierabendrunde mit Abschluss % Getränk hab ich grad ma Bock!


----------



## Spooky (5. Oktober 2008)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Eingang Nachtigallental unten oder oben?



Unten, also dort wo es auch zum Schwimmbad rauf geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (6. Oktober 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Unten, also dort wo es auch zum Schwimmbad rauf geht.



Cool, ich hoffe das Ihr auch bei richtigem Sauwetter ne Runde dreht!
Schlammschlacht! Yeah!


----------



## Der Schnelle (6. Oktober 2008)

So, leicht angetrunken und ohne wirklich gut funktionierendes Licht, welches mich auch auf dem heimweg zu leichten anspannungsgefühlen gebracht hat..........bedanke ich mich beim Guide und den anderen mit-trinkern für die nette LEICHTE Feierabendrunde!

Ich hoffe Ihr seit alle gut nach Hause gekommen!

Auf die nächste Runde ( auch Tagsüber wegen dem blöden Licht ) vor allem wegen dem Licht, freue ich mich !

Ich hoffe das bis dahin meine 55 ATA Gabel aus der Reparatur zurück ist und ich mein Spaßrad nutzen kann!

Bis dahin, so long Cowboys!


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank Marco für die klasse Feierabendrunde auf bekannten und mir unbekannten Wegen des 7GB. Ohne deine Tour hätte ich auch nicht an diesem großartigen Ereignises (Winzerfest) in Köwi teilgenommen  warum die da nur so was komisches zu trinken hatten versteh ich zwar nicht, aber dafür gabs ja auch was anderes leckeres:



wer kennt sie nicht die "Geburtstagswurst"?!


----------



## Spooky (7. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ohne deine Tour hätte ich auch nicht an diesem großartigen Ereignises (Winzerfest) in Köwi teilgenommen  warum die da nur so was komisches zu trinken hatten versteh ich zwar nicht



Echt, wer konnte schon ahnen das es auf dem Winzerfest wirklich nur so'n egliges Zeuchs gibt.





Wir sind dann unserer Bürgerpflicht nachgekommen und haben möglichst viel davon in möglichst kurzer Zeit vernichtet. 


Grüße
Marco

PS: Ja, wir sind auch Rad gefahren.


----------



## monsterchen (7. Oktober 2008)

Mein Kopf tut aua............


War aber trotzdem schööööööööööööön gestern.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2008)

Ihr Suffköpp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey Boris

kommt Frau Frosch am 25. eigentlich auch ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hey Boris
> 
> kommt Frau Frosch am 25. eigentlich auch ?
> 
> ...



Ich bin sie noch am bequatschen, zickt aber mächtig rum nee, Spaß beiseite:

Sie muß an dem Samstag bis 13:00 Uhr arbeiten. Einer muß ja das Geld verdienen, welches ich für mein teures Hobby ausgeben muß


----------



## Spooky (8. Oktober 2008)

Nabend,

habe unser Team mal im WP eingetragen:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/46

Also, die Herren Izual, Holzlarer und Monsterchen werden gebeten sich bei der Anmeldung einzufinden.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Fungrisu (11. Oktober 2008)

Tach zusammen,
also der Herr Eifelwolf hat ja schon einen Termin für die Ortsbesichtigung mit dem Amt für Natur- und Landschaftsschutz ins LMB gestellt.
Jetzt steht auch der Treffpunkt fest.

Treffpunkt ist das Forsthaus in Niederholtdorf Am Waldrand 5.

Ich kann nur sagen allen denen was am Mountainbiken im Siebengebirge liegt und Zeit haben sollten dabei sein. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tinchen12 (11. Oktober 2008)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> ... und Zeit haben sollten dabei sein.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Wie ihr eben ja bereits angemerkt habt ist Freitag Nachmittag um 15:00 Uhr ein denkbar ungünstiger Zeitpunkt. Ich muss leider arbeiten 

Gruss
Martina


----------



## Izual (11. Oktober 2008)

Morgen 14:00 Uhr Anfängertour!

Klick... und da bei


----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Oktober 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Wie ihr eben ja bereits angemerkt habt ist Freitag Nachmittag um 15:00 Uhr ein denkbar ungünstiger Zeitpunkt. Ich muss leider arbeiten
> 
> Gruss
> Martina



Ich stimme dir zu! Ist taktisch sehr klug ausgetüfftelt da wohl 85% von UNS mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Arbeiten müssen! Hat der Verband oder wer auch immer sehr klug bedacht. 
 Die haben sich dabei genau das gedacht " machen wir doch ne Begehung ( Befahrung ) ohne die betroffenen Mountainbiker, scheiß auf die Interessen der Mountainbiker, wen interessieren schon die Paar Männikens die sowieso nur alles kabutt machen " 
Das ist sowieso alles totaler schwachsinn den welcher Mountainbiker möchte sich nur auf Waldautobahnen mit allen anderen im Stau aufhalten. Ich denke ich spreche für alle wenn ich behaupte das ich gerne auch abseits der 2 Meter großen Waldwege fahren möchte aber das wird es in zukunft nicht mehr geben, abgeshen davon ist es eh schon nicht erlaubt also sind wir ( oder die meisten ) sowieso schon Schwarzfahrer die von ( fast ) allen Wanderern beschimpft werden.

Macht Euch nicht jeck.  

So, und jetzt wieder zum wesentlichen.

@Spooky.....wann gibt es mal wieder so ne schöne langsame und leichte Tour  im Dunklen. Ich hab ne neue Lampe, jetzt bin ich nicht mehr so NACHTBLIND!


----------



## Spooky (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Ho,

hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass sich so viele verkappte Wanderer hier rumtreiben  Vielleicht wirds ja doch noch was mit dem Plan den VVS zu infiltrieren 

Für Samstag gibt's eine kleine Streckenänderung, da einer der geplanten Wege nach wie vor aufgrund extremen Stachelzeugs-Befall nicht zu begehen ist. Es geht zuerst über den Drachenfels und erst danach zum Schloß. Aber keine Angst, auch die Strecke ist sehr schön. Apropos Schloß, die haben keine Gruppentarife, somit bleibt es bei 2,50 Euro pro Person.

Wer mit dem Rad kommt, kann das gerne bei uns daheim abstellen. Bitte seit dann mindestens fünf Minuten vor dem Start bei mir.

Ansonsten Taschenlampe nicht vergessen und bis Samstag. 


VG
Marco

PS: Jo, biken geh´ ich auch noch manchmal, Bock mitzukommen ? Bitte schön:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7332


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich vermute, der gesellschaftliche Aspekt steht hier im Vordergrund


----------



## Spooky (21. Oktober 2008)

Das schon, aber der sportliche Aspekt wird garantiert auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Die 800hm (gps vermessen) müssen erstmal erwandert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich freu mich besonders auf das  der Störenfriede mit den Helmen auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2008)

Für was wird denn die Taschenlampe gebraucht?


----------



## Spooky (21. Oktober 2008)

Zum lichtmachen 

Guckst du hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taschenlampe


----------



## konsors (21. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Für was wird denn die Taschenlampe gebraucht?





Spooky schrieb:


> Zum lichtmachen
> 
> Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taschenlampe



Surprise... schade, dass ich nicht so gut zu Fuß bin. Ich wäre zu gerne dabei und gerne sehen, was Ihr mit der T-Lampe so anfangt.
VG Konsors


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe mich jetzt auch zur Wanderung eingetragen!


Achtung
Nur zur Info an alle die von der anderen Rheinseite kommen und über die 
A565 auf die A59 richtung Köwi wollen,plant was mehr Zeit und nen Umweg ein,die Aus/Überfahrt ist gesperrt!!!(Zumindest war sie es Sonntag noch!)


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Oktober 2008)

konsors schrieb:


> Surprise... schade, dass ich nicht so gut zu Fuß bin. Ich wäre zu gerne dabei und gerne sehen, was Ihr mit der T-Lampe so anfangt.
> VG Konsors



Die geben wir beim Verschönerungsverein Siebengebirge ab, damit denen ein Licht aufgeht 


Nee, nee ..... Michael, ich werde Dir berichten. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es hinterher einen tollen Tourenbericht mit Fotos. Oder Marco?


----------



## Spooky (22. Oktober 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Nee, nee ..... Michael, ich werde Dir berichten. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es hinterher einen tollen Tourenbericht mit *Fotos*. Oder Marco?



Aah, sehr schön ... Das erste Kamerakind für Samstag ist gefunden. 

Danke Lissy das du dich freiwillig gemeldet hast    Weiter so 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Oktober 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Aah, sehr schön ... Das erste Kamerakind für Samstag ist gefunden.
> 
> Danke Lissy das du dich freiwillig gemeldet hast    Weiter so
> 
> ...




No Problem ... laufen und knipsen bekomm ich noch koordiniert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bringe noch einen Wanderer mit.


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi Marco,

ab wievielen machst Du dicht?

Oder Du trägst noch schnell und schwierig in die Tourinfo ein!!

Hattest Du den Teilnehmer schon gesagt, das es eine Anleinpflicht gibt!, so wegen Steinschlag oder Gletscherspalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Oktober 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> No Problem ... laufen und knipsen bekomm ich noch koordiniert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bringe noch eine Wanderin mit


----------



## Holzlarer (22. Oktober 2008)

nur noch mal unter Zeugen:





> Diesmal aber wirklich langsam und leicht.


----------



## Spooky (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ab wievielen machst Du dicht?



*20* 

Habe sonst echt Bedenken, dass wir unser Tages-Programm nicht durchbekommen. Sind jetzt mit den nicht Angemeldeten schon 25.

Freue mich auf Samstag  



Holzlarer schrieb:


> nur noch mal unter Zeugen:



Von wem stammt denn der Satz


----------



## Holzlarer (23. Oktober 2008)

> Spooky:Von wem stammt denn der Satz



von Spooky

(Nightride am Mo)


----------



## redrace (23. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich freu mich besonders auf das  der Störenfriede mit den Helmen auf dem Kopf.



Keine Angst ich hab die ganze Verwandschaft am Hals, ähhhh im Haus zum Kaffee!!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

*Noch nicht gesehen??? *
*Würde mich freuen.*

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Oktober 2008)

Was´n los,tun euch allen die Füße so weh das ihr den Weg zum PC nicht schafft 

Ich bin mal gespannt was Frank´s "Karin" sagt wieviel hm und km zusammengekommen sind!
War ne klasse Wanderung die Marco da auf  die Beine gestellt hat und das kann gerne wiederholt werden!
Mal was aderes das Siebengebirge in slowmotion zu sehen 
Und es waren auch kaum "Störenfriede"mit diesen komischen Bergrädern unterwegs....warum bloß  

So jetzt warte ich noch auf die Bilder vom Kamerakind und wünsche allen viel spaß beim Fußbad


----------



## Merlin (25. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Dank an Marco für diese etwas andere Tour, die viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Das schreit nach Wiederholung!


----------



## konsors (25. Oktober 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und es waren auch kaum "Störenfriede"mit diesen komischen Bergrädern unterwegs....warum bloß


Da gab's ne Verkehrswarnung für das 7GB im Radio. Ich hab mich auf die Höhen der linken Rheinseite verzogen. 

Schön, dass ihr Spaß hattet.  Das nächste mal, komm ich mit'm Rollator mit.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Oktober 2008)

Prima Tour Marco,
wenn auch weit entfernt von einem Spaziergang.  Vielen Dank von unserer Seite und ein paar wenige Bilder.
















_*"The Schrat himself"*_

*Schrat*: Der etymologische Ursprung des Wortes Schrat(t) wird im althochdeutschen Scrato (eigentlich wohl: verkümmertes Geschöpf, Knirps [1]) bzw. im altnordischen Skrati (Troll) ... _usw. usw. _Uwe ​


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. Oktober 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> So jetzt warte ich noch auf die Bilder vom Kamerakind und wünsche allen viel spaß beim Fußbad



So auch meine Bilder sind da....(in meinem Album)

Näh wat war dat schön 

Nochmal....


----------



## konsors (25. Oktober 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> So auch meine Bilder sind da....(in meinem Album)



Haidenai... nu weiß isch ach, zu was die Funzeln gut waren 
Dass das Loch noch uff ist?! Kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Löwe73 (25. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank auch von mir. Es war eine schöne Wanderung, abseits der Wege die ich kenne. Gut ausgearbeitet. Auch wenn es nur " Wandern " war, so war es doch schweißtreibend und sportlich.
Da merkt man mal wieder das Radfahren Wanern, Laufen und Schwimmen zwar alle was mit Kraft-Ausdauer zu tun haben aber alle unterschiedliche Muskeln beanspruchen.

Bin jederzeit wieder für eine ähnliche Tour zu haben...............

Bis dann.

Gruß Löwe


----------



## Merlin (26. Oktober 2008)

Wer noch etwas für den Winterpokal üben und dabei durchs Siebengebirge streifen will: Hier gehts lang


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir nochmals vielen Dank für das Alternativprogramm mit märchenhaften Eindrücken .





Wer sich für das Thema "Ofenkaulen" interessiert, wird auf dieser Seite des Siebengebirgsmuseums Königswinter fündig. Auch, das die Namen
 "Guill(e)aume" und "Tomberg" (auf dem steht die Tomburg) bereits auf eine jahrzehntelange Tradition im Siebengebirge zurückblicken können  :

_Schon ab ca. 1941 werden Teile der Ofenkaulen als Materiallager von verschiedenen Firmen genutzt. Bei einer Erfassung unterirdischer Räume wird festgestellt: "Es lagert bereits Reichsgut, Stoffe, Seide, Leder". "Der Steinbruch von Th. Rings ist bereits mit Materialien der Reichspost, des Land- und Seekabelwerks Felten & *Guilleaume* belegt." Die Lagerung von Materialien ist von folgenden Firmen überliefert: "*Tomberg* & Kompanie: 55 Waggons rohe Fallschirmseide;..." _





konsors schrieb:


> Haidenai... nu weiß isch ach, zu was die Funzeln gut waren
> Dass das Loch noch uff ist?! Kaum zu glauben.


 
Konsors, Baden-Würstelberger.... ?


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank Marco für die nette Idee und die wie immer Top durchgeführte sportliche und kulturelle Veranstaltung!
Ein paar Bildchen finden sich hier. Wer die komplette Fotobreitseite benötigt (knapp 500MB ) möge mir bitte kurz Bescheid gegeben (PN), habe da bereits was vorbereitet.

viele Grüße vom Fastadoptiertenkamerakind

TV-Tipp: Die nächste 1, 2 oder 3 Sendung wird am nächsten Samstag (01. November 2008) von 08:25 bis 08:50 Uhr ausgestrahlt. Ein Glück, dass Tom erst um 12:30Uhr startet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (26. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt bin ich wieder Letzter.

Bin eh kaum zum Knipsen gekommen, habe aber ein paar Bilder ins Profil gestellt. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Wandern der neue Wintertrend ist. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

@Iris: Nein das ist nicht meine Freundin






DAS ist meine Freundin, 





leider seit über drei Wochen nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Ihr letzter Wohnort war ganz in der Nähe vom Lenne-Grill (Bei Addi) in der Südstadt. Sie hört nicht auf Ihren Namen, lässt sich nicht streicheln und nimmt acu nix zu fressen an. Seit bitte trotzdem nett zu Ihr wenn Ihr Sie seht.

Ach und während ich schreibe wird die Kommentierung von Kühlschrankbildern im Photoalbum ein weiterer neuer Megatrend (Seit dabei!). Was solls, ich könnte das tatsächlich erklären 

Gruß 
Helge

http://www.rosenkrieg-bonn.de / , obwohl meine Nachbarn wohl gar nichts gegen gutes Tennis haben.


----------



## Spooky (27. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,

erst nochmal zu Samstag: 

Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, das sich für eine Wanderung so viele Biker begeistern können. Danke an alle Teilnehmer für das bislang durchweg positive Feedback. Ich hoffe die Schmerzen in den Beinen haben mittlerweile auch schon etwas nachgelassen. Mal schauen, wann sich so etwas nochmal organisieren lässt.

Wegen heute abend:

Nachdem es den ganzen vormittag und die ganze Nacht durchgeregnet hatte, dürfte das heute eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht werden.

Daher tendiere ich momentan dazu die Runde entweder:

a) ausfallen zu lassen, bzw. zu verschieben.

b) daraus eine Rollrunde mit hohem Asphalt-, dafür möglichst geringem Matschanteil zu machen.

Entscheidung diesbezüglich fällt zwischen 15:00 und spätestens 16:00 Uhr. Bitte schaut also nochmal hier rein.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (27. Oktober 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> b) daraus eine Rollrunde mit hohem Asphalt-, dafür möglichst geringem Matschanteil zu machen.



So, sch... drauf es wird gefahren. 

Und zwar gibt's diesmal ein ruhige Spinning-, Rollrunde entlang von Rhein, Sieg und Pleis, zurück ins 7G über Schloß Birlinghoven, Vinxel.


Bis nachher
Marco


----------



## konsors (27. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Konsors, Baden-Würstelberger.... ?


Nur gebürtig


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Oktober 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Daher tendiere ich momentan dazu die Runde entweder:
> b) daraus eine Rollrunde mit hohem Asphalt-, dafür möglichst geringem Matschanteil zu machen.


Schön, dass wir doch noch gefahren sind. War ne nette Runde! Jaaaaaaaaa der Matschanteil war tatsächlich gering


----------



## Spooky (27. Oktober 2008)

Tja, das werd ick wohl nochmal üben müssen. Wie wars im Woki ?


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Oktober 2008)

Döner musste reichen  wir waren froh überhaupt noch was bekommen zu haben  da ihr vermutlich nichts mehr bekommen habt, hier ein kleiner Trost.


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir doch noch gefahren sind. War ne nette Runde! Jaaaaaaaaa der Matschanteil war tatsächlich gering



Es war ja auch nur ein kleiner Streckenabschnitt Aber dafür durfte ich gestern Abend noch 5 tonnen Matsch und Gras aus der Schaltung entfernen. 

War aber trotzdem eine schöne lockere Spinningrunde.


----------



## Giom (28. Oktober 2008)

wenn aus dem 7GB ein Nationalpark wird, dann gibt's noch Alternativsportarten...

http://www.faz.net/s/RubCD175863466...F28E457C4935695E7D~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> wenn aus dem 7GB ein Nationalpark wird, dann gibt's noch Alternativsportarten...
> 
> http://www.faz.net/s/RubCD175863466...F28E457C4935695E7D~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html



Wieso? Brauchen doch nur eine kugelsichere Schutzweste tragen!

Oder einen Promilletester am Gewehr, kein Schuß über 0.5 Promille.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2008)

Darf der frz. "Jäger" nun den Kopf als Trophäe behalten?!


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Darf der frz. "Jäger" nun den Kopf als Trophäe behalten?!


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke den anderen 4 Mitfahrern für die Winterpokalvorbereitungsrunde

Apropos matschfrei: Erstaunlicherweise war es ja so!!

Bis Samstag/Montag.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## snacky (3. November 2008)

Hi ihr Bikerfreunde.

Ich würde gerne mit netten und lehrreichen bikern in Bonn und Umgebung schöne Touren unternehmen.

Zu mir:

Ich heiße Alex bin 15 jahre alt(bald 16) und bin sehr lernfähig.
Ich war dieses Jahr alleine drei Wochen in Australien(Perth und melbourne) und war dort auch sehr schön biken.
Dort habe ich die liebe entdeckt. 
Nun möchte ich das auch in DE fortführen,nur ich kenne keine Strecken in der Umgebung und außerdem möchte ich nicht alleine rum gurken.

Ich fahre momentan das Stage 6 und hoffe,dass ich damit ausgerüstet bin.


Wäre toll wenn mich jemand über eure Touren aufklären könnte.


Ride on
Alex


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. November 2008)

Hallo meine Bikerfreunde,

wie ist das Wetter bei Euch?
Ich hänge hier im Oberharz rum und wir haben 30 Zentimeter neuschnee. War gestern bei tierischem Schneegestöber bis auf dem Brocken rauf. Arschkalt und Nass sage ich Euch.

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem nächsten Nightride aus? Würd gerne noch mal ne runde mit Euch drehn. Mit anschließendem Glühwein vernichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (22. November 2008)

Hi,

genau so schaut's derzeit hier aus:






Keinen Plan wegen NR, schau dir mal die Dienstags-Termine vom Grünen Frosch an.

Wer hat den morgen Lust auf nen Snowride ? Entweder hier oder Richtung Eifel, Ahrtal.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> genau so schaut's derzeit hier aus:
> 
> ...



Hi Spooky,

wir fahren gegen Mittag nach Leuscheid zum Frank. Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Interesse?

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Holzlarer (22. November 2008)

Hallo Marco, hab morgen leider keine Zeit. Schade wird ja mal Zeit für nen Team-Ausritt. Die nächsten Wochenenden siehts auch nicht besser aus, wie wärs mal mit allen Mann/Frau während der Woche? Und baut sich der Thomas ein Schloss, solange wie der verschollen ist!?!

Nen Snowride hat ich heut schon, leider wieder mit nem bekannten Problem: Bremse und Schaltwerk eingefroren, gibt´s da eigentlich nen Trick, Frostschutzspray oder ähnliches?





Aussicht durch den Schneefall auch leicht getrübt:





Gruß Dirk


----------



## Spooky (23. November 2008)

@Frosch: Danke, werde aber heute lieber doch hier in der Ecke biken.

@Dirk: Wie wärs mit nächsten Mittwoch ? Kurzer Nightride im 7G oder Kofo.


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2008)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Nen Snowride hat ich heut schon, leider wieder mit nem bekannten Problem: Bremse und Schaltwerk eingefroren, gibt´s da eigentlich nen Trick, Frostschutzspray oder ähnliches?



Rohloff und Scheibenbremse...


----------



## Spooky (23. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Rohloff und Scheibenbremse...



Beides würde den Wert des K2, grob geschätzt verzehnfachen


----------



## Holzlarer (24. November 2008)

@Marco: Jau, Mi passt. *Kurzer* Nightride passt auch. 18:30?

Hmm, was mir zu denken gibt ist, das ich mittlerweile schon von Wanderern mitleidig angeschaut werde


----------



## Spooky (24. November 2008)

Hi Dirk,

Yep ist ok, vor 18:30 Uhr geht bei mir momentan eh nix.

Stelle nachher noch nen Termin ein, vielleicht mag sich ja noch wer anschließen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (26. November 2008)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @Marco: Jau, Mi passt. *Kurzer* Nightride passt auch. 18:30?
> 
> Hmm, was mir zu denken gibt ist, das ich mittlerweile schon von Wanderern mitleidig angeschaut werde



...... fährst du etwa immer noch in kurzer Hose


----------



## Giom (26. November 2008)

monsterchen schrieb:


> ...... fährst du etwa immer noch in kurzer Hose


 
oder seine Federgabel macht wieder lustige geräusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. November 2008)

hi, 
weiß einer von euch, ob die Korferberge wieder frei sind?

Und in Bad Honnef das Schmelzbachtal?

Würden das gern mal wieder Anfahren auf unserer Abendrunde, aber im Dunkeln über Bäume klettern ist vielleicht nicht so der beste Plan 

Danke!
Sun909


----------



## Spooky (29. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi,
> weiß einer von euch, ob die Korferberge wieder frei sind?
> 
> Und in Bad Honnef das Schmelzbachtal?
> ...


Moin,

Korfer ist frei, waren eben noch dort. Das Schmelztal müsste doch schon länger wieder frei sein. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2008)

hi Marco,
danke schön!

Bis bald
Sun909


----------



## Spooky (3. Dezember 2008)

Gerade im Nicolai Forum gefunden:

http://www.vimeo.com/2058167

Ich finds goil. 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Dezember 2008)

spooky schrieb:


> gerade Im Nicolai Forum Gefunden:
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/2058167
> 
> ...




Haaaaaaaammmmmeeeeerrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Dezember 2008)

Wo wir schon dabei sind:

http://www.biking-hiking.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=1

Gerade im Hochtouren-Fred gefunden. Ich geh noch ein bisserl üben...


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Gerade im Hochtouren-Fred gefunden.


Auch wenn es echt geil gemacht ist, der SPAMM geht irgendwie auf die NERVEN. hier, hier und hier wurde es auch schon gepostet.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. Dezember 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Auch wenn es echt geil gemacht ist, der SPAMM geht irgendwie auf die NERVEN. hier, hier und hier wurde es auch schon gepostet.



Ist doch toll. Kannste es sogar viermal gucken!

Claus.


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mal groß bin und nicht mehr leben möchte, versuche ich so was auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (2. Januar 2009)

Huhu.

wir werden morgen so ab 11:00 - 12:00 Uhr für zwei bis max. drei Stunden im 7G unterwegs sein, wer mag mit ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (2. Januar 2009)

hallo marco,

schade, aber die gleich zur vernichtung freigegebene menge köstlichen gerstensaftes und naschbarer braukunst anderer kulturen und die damit zu erwartende späte stunde der heimkehr steht leider im ungünstigen verhältniss zu der(zugegebenermaßen schon spät gewählten) startzeit.
ausserdem hoffe ich, das ich bald mein motivationstal durchschritten habe. 
hilfestellungen dabei gerne erwünscht.

euch viel spaß morje

gruß dirk


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Januar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> wir werden morgen so ab 11:00 - 12:00 Uhr für zwei bis max. drei Stunden im 7G unterwegs sein, wer mag mit ?
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

diesesmal klappt es bei mir nicht, da ich am Sonntag unterwegs sein werde.

Bis demnächst.

Boris


----------



## tobi.ass (11. Januar 2009)

Haha, da lacht mein Bikerherz!!!  Nachzulesen auf 
http://www.siebengebirge.de:80/sg/pages/nationalparkkippe.php

Nationalpark im Siebengebirge steht auf der Kippe 

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wird es einen Nationalpark Siebengebirge nicht geben. Die Gründe liegen im entscheidenden Problem, dass sich der Nationalpark in einem dicht besiedelten Raum befinden würde. Größere, notwendige Rückzugszonen für die Natur, die einen Nationalpark charakterisieren, sind hier kaum zu schaffen. Deutlich wird dies z.B. in Oberholtdorf und Vinxel. Hier ist das Waldgebiet des Siebengebirges am Paffelsberg nur wenige hundert Meter breit. Etwas besser sieht es im südlichen Siebengebirge an der Grenze zu Rheinland Pfalz aus, hier sind größere Rückzugszonen möglich. 
Das Bundesamt für Naturschutz fordert (um keinen Etikettenschwindel mit dem Nationalpark zu betreiben), eine Reduzierung des Wegenetzes um mindestens 50 %, um z.B. auf das Niveau von Harz oder Eifel zu gelangen. 
Eine Reduktion um die Hälfte ist schlichtweg unmöglich, denn große Teile des Siebengebirges sind Naherholungsgebiet für die Anwohner. Wie sollen z.B. am Ennert 50 % der Wege entfernt werden? Die Anwohner würden dann aus Ihrem Wald "ausgesperrt". Auch am Drachenfels wäre eine Reduktion der Wege unmöglich. 
Das der Preis für den Marketing-Effekt Nationalpark womöglich zu hoch ist, scheint inzwischen auch bei der Landesregierung in NRW angekommen zu sein. Von dort hört man vom Flurfunk zu diesem Thema: wir haben zur Zeit andere Probleme.

Noch peinlicher wird es, wenn man wie der Landrat des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises eine Ausbau der Südtangente (Verbindung A3-A555) durch das Siebengebirge fordert. Wie soll das denn gehen? Wegenetz also ausdünnen, dafür eine neue Autobahn durch den Nationalpark bauen.....

Wenn man einen höheren Bekanntheitsgrad des Siebengebirges wünscht, sollten die Entscheider vielleicht mal über andere Marketingstrategien nachdenken, wie z.B. über den Titel nationales Monument für den Drachenfels.

Die Nationalparkidee ist gescheitert. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch gut so.

Dr. Karsten Brandt


----------



## Blades (11. Januar 2009)

Och wie schade.... ich denke jeder von uns hätte sich doch bestimmt auf das Fahrverbot gefreut


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2009)

Blades schrieb:


> Och wie schade.... ich denke jeder von uns hätte sich doch bestimmt auf das Fahrverbot gefreut



Dafür kann aber weiterhin kontrolliert und abkassiert werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi.ass (11. Januar 2009)

Nuja, im Ballungsraum Ölberg, Löwenburg Drachenfels wird sicher verstärkt kontrolliert, aber die Spaßzone geht ja noch weit runter Richtung Bad Honnef und da .... ist es deutlich ruhiger


----------



## Spooky (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

schön das zu lesen. Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass unser größter Feind das neue Wegenetz und nicht 'nur' der Nationalpark ist. Wird das Wegenetz durchgesetzt kommen trotzdem die Verbote für uns Biker.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## tobi.ass (11. Januar 2009)

Nu denn, da ist auch was dran Spooky, aber das hin- und hergezerre verzögert die Entscheidungsfindung und verlängert damit das "offene" Siebengebirge!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Januar 2009)

siebengebirge.de ist keine Domain des VVS oder einer offiziellen Institution sondern gehört Karsten Brandt, dem donnerwetter.de-Macher. Es dürfte sich lediglich um seine persönliche Interpretation des bekannten BfN-Schreibens handeln, das sich nicht gegen einen NP ausspricht sondern lediglich Bedenken geltend macht. 
Es freue sich keiner zu früh.
Claus.


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. Januar 2009)

Dann freue ich mich umso mehr das ich in 2 Wochen mein neues Enduro bekomme! Ich brauch'n neuen Integralhelm!


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schön das zu lesen. Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass unser größter Feind das neue Wegenetz und nicht 'nur' der Nationalpark ist. Wird das Wegenetz durchgesetzt kommen trotzdem die Verbote für uns Biker.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Der größte Feind ist der Nationalpark. 
Weil Nationalpark=Geld=Ranger.

Auf verbotenene Wegen fahren wir jetzt auch schon...nur gibt es nicht viele die es kontrollieren..


----------



## Spooky (12. Januar 2009)

Glaube ich ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht. 

Soviele 'Freunde' wie wir beim VVS, den Forstverwaltungen oder auch beim Lauftreff haben, glaube ich das sich Einige von denen nur zu gerne als Ehrenamtliche melden würden um solche Kontrollen durchführen zu dürfen. Es gibt jetzt schon genügend Pseudo-Ranger im Siebengebirge, die müssten nur noch legitimiert werden.


Grüße
Marco



Handlampe schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Der größte Feind ist der Nationalpark.
> Weil Nationalpark=Geld=Ranger.
> 
> Auf verbotenene Wegen fahren wir jetzt auch schon...nur gibt es nicht viele die es kontrollieren..


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Soviele 'Freunde' wie wir beim VVS, den Forstverwaltungen oder auch beim Lauftreff haben, glaube ich das sich Einige von denen nur zu gerne als Ehrenamtliche melden würden um solche Kontrollen durchführen zu dürfen. Es gibt jetzt schon genügend Pseudo-Ranger im Siebengebirge, die müssten nur noch legitimiert werden.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Ich kenne mich da rechtlich nicht so aus aber ich wage es zu bezweifeln das jeder Ehrenamtliche dazu berechtigt ist Geld zu kassieren bzw. mich "festzuhalten".
Und wenn mich dann jemand anhält dann werde ich in fragen ob er mir eine Knolle verpassen darf, wenn nein, dann fahre ich weiter.


----------



## Spooky (12. Januar 2009)

Geht mir genauso, ist alles nur fundiertes Halbwissen 

Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, das Städte und Kommunen bereits zum Teil dazu übergegangen sind beispielsweise Parkkontrollen durch Privatfirmen durchführen zu lassen.

Auch hier geht es doch nur um die Feststellung einer Ordnungswidrigkeit. In wie weit dieses Verfahren auf das Siebengebirge übertragbar wäre weiß ich nicht. 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da rechtlich nicht so aus aber ich wage es zu bezweifeln das jeder Ehrenamtliche dazu berechtigt ist Geld zu kassieren bzw. mich "festzuhalten".
> Und wenn mich dann jemand anhält dann werde ich in fragen ob er mir eine Knolle verpassen darf, wenn nein, dann fahre ich weiter.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, ist alles nur fundiertes Halbwissen
> 
> Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, das Städte und Kommunen bereits zum Teil dazu übergegangen sind beispielsweise Parkkontrollen durch Privatfirmen durchführen zu lassen.
> 
> Auch hier geht es doch nur um die Feststellung einer Ordnungswidrigkeit. In wie weit dieses Verfahren auf das Siebengebirge übertragbar wäre weiß ich nicht.



...die können ja gerne meine Nummer aufschreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (12. Januar 2009)

Naja, bei diesen Fremdfirmen die Parkkontrollen durchführen ist es wohl dann genauso wie mit Fremdfirmen die Sicherheitskontrollen und sogenannte Hausdedekteien für Kaufhäuser durchführen! Gemäß dem Fall es wäre so kann ich ich mich an so einigie Situationen erinnern bei denen solche zum teil übereifrige Burschen doch auch ganz gerne mal einen Dreck auf bestimmte Rechte geben. Handgreiflichkeiten inbegriffen! 

Also was mich betrifft werde ich mich von niemandem festhalten lassen. Das würde in der Regel auch bedeuten das man mich vom Bike runterholen muß damit ich überhaupt stehen bleibe. Und! Wer mich vom Bike runteholt, der greift mich an und gefährtet meine Gesundheit und das bedeutet das ich mich dagegen wäre und eines ist klar ...............das wird weh tun und zwar nicht mir! 

Also lasst und mal tief durchatmen ( ich für meinen teil tue dies, sonst krieg ich jetzt schon nen cholerischen ) und locker weiter auf unseren Trails fahren bis irgendwann mal ernst us der ganzen Geschichte wird.

Apropos: freizeitscheriffs die zu Handgreiflichkeiten neigen gibt es ehe schon zu genüge, da werden die sogennanten Rangers es auch nicht viel schlimmer machen! Was man kennt das kennt man! Und wer kennt sich denn besser aus um flitzen zu gehen?! Ich auf jeden Fall! 

So dann schlaft mal gut und macht euch keine Kopp. Ist doch eh egal. Keep an eye on each other und allet wird jut!


----------



## Spooky (20. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

würde hier gerne mal wieder etwas mehr über gemeinsame Bike-Touren lesen, anstatt immer nur über Nationalpark, Wegenetz und Co.

Daher hier mal wieder ein Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7770

Insbesondere Team-Mitglieder und Trainingslager-Teilnehmer werden gebeten sich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt einzufinden  Alle Anderen sind natürlich ebenso herzlich eingeladen. 

Details zur Tour werden hier und im Termin veröffentlicht.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Januar 2009)

WARUM SAMSTAGS???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> WARUM SAMSTAGS???????????????????????????????????



Damit man nur auf einen Wisskirchen warten muß, der nen Platten oder Antriebsprobleme hat....


----------



## Spooky (24. Januar 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> WARUM SAMSTAGS???????????????????????????????????



Wie Samstag ??? Ist doch am Sonntag 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (26. Januar 2009)

Da war ich doch heute am "Auge Gottes" unterwegs und was sehe ich da?

So was:







Echt lustig, was die da jedes Jahr so machen .

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Januar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Da war ich doch heute am "Auge Gottes" unterwegs und was sehe ich da?
> 
> So was:
> 
> ...



Der freut sich ja über das Nicolai Und da soll einer sagen, die Natur hätte was gegen Mountainbiker


----------



## Red Devil (27. Januar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Da war ich doch heute am "Auge Gottes" unterwegs und was sehe ich da?
> 
> So was:
> 
> ...




...tja Thomas, da jubelt einer weil das südliche 7BG ja kein Nationalpark wird!  ...he he

CU Boris


----------



## Waschbaer (27. Januar 2009)

Quatsch! Das ist ne wild gestikulierende Rangerattrappe - quasi ne Biker-Scheuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (27. Januar 2009)

*lach* ...ja! Auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## wald_geist (27. Januar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> würde hier gerne mal wieder etwas mehr über gemeinsame Bike-Touren lesen, anstatt immer nur über Nationalpark, Wegenetz und Co.
> 
> ...



schoen, dass ich hier so einen super passenden touraufruf gefunden habe. bin naemlich derzeit (und auch noch die naechsten 2monate) mit mann und bikes im siebengebirge. waren am letzten wochenende auch schon ein wenig wandern und sind voellig begeistert. wir wuerden uns euch gern anschliessen...wenn's moeglich ist.

 david und jule


----------



## monsterchen (28. Januar 2009)

@Ded Devil & Waschbär

...na, wie findet ihr meine neuen Radklamotten.
Alles voll biologisch abbaubar.

Gruß
(natürlich auch an eure hübscheren Hälften)

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (28. Januar 2009)

wald_geist schrieb:


> schoen, dass ich hier so einen super passenden touraufruf gefunden habe. bin naemlich derzeit (und auch noch die naechsten 2monate) mit mann und bikes im siebengebirge. waren am letzten wochenende auch schon ein wenig wandern und sind voellig begeistert. wir wuerden uns euch gern anschliessen...wenn's moeglich ist.
> 
> david und jule



Na klar, gerne. Ihr müsst dann aber schon mit den Fixies kommen 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Red Devil (28. Januar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> ...na, wie findet ihr meine neuen Radklamotten.
> Alles voll biologisch abbaubar.


...supi!


----------



## Waschbaer (28. Januar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> ...na, wie findet ihr meine neuen Radklamotten.



Super! Modell Waldschrat, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wald_geist (29. Januar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Na klar, gerne. Ihr müsst dann aber schon mit den Fixies kommen
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



die fixies sind die einzigen bikes, die wir nichthierher mitnehmen konnten  wenn's hier aber 'nen velodrom gibt, holen wir die nach  aber das diskutieren wir dann in nem anderen forum  
aber super, bis naechste woche auf breitreifen und mit gaengen


----------



## Kim Possible (29. Januar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> @Ded Devil...
> Gruß
> (natürlich auch an eure (deine) hübschere(n) Hälfte(n))
> 
> Thomas



Danke dir Thomas  ..und natürlich auch nen Gruß an deine Frauen!


----------



## Spooky (1. Februar 2009)

Sodele,

die Route für nächsten Sonntag steht, Details gibt's in der Ausschreibung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7770


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Februar 2009)

Wird es morgen regnen, schneien, graupeln oder wird doch die Sonne scheinen? Ich tippe mal auf alles


----------



## Spooky (7. Februar 2009)

Zumindest gibt's ne schöne Schlammschlacht so wie es derzeit aussieht. 

Vermisse im Übrigen noch die Anmeldungen von Helge, Dirk, ....


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Februar 2009)

Helge ist mit am Start. Wir haben uns auch vorgenommen rechtzeitig los zu fahren


----------



## Spooky (7. Februar 2009)

Na hoffentlich bleibt's diesmal bei den guten Vorsätzen 

Und ... lasst das GPS daheim


----------



## Red Devil (8. Februar 2009)

Schön war´s!!!


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2009)

Schlammig schön war's!!! 

Und fast die Hälfte haben es zurück geschafft 

Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Spooky (8. Februar 2009)

Jo, schee wars. An der Finisher-Quote sollten wir aber dringends noch arbeiten. 

Dabei gab's doch soviele gut gelaunte Biker heute:





















Bin mal gespannt, wie die Fotos von Daniel geworden sind. Ansonsten herzlichen Dank an alle Mitfahrer(innen).


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
war wieder eine Schöne Siebengebirgs Tour, von Marco. Klasse, mach weiter so, ich werde wieder öfters dabei sein. 

Gruß Wolle


----------



## wald_geist (8. Februar 2009)

danke auch von uns! vor allem fuers guiden. schoen habt ihr's hier. die wetterumschwuenge sind ja auch nicht ohne. hoffentlich gibt's noch mehr solcher tourenaufrufe in den kommenden wochen. 

hinweise bezueglich guter und komptenter bike shops in der umgebung von bad honnef sind mehr als willkommen. am besten per pn (dann geht's hier im fred nicht am thema vorbei).


dávid und jule


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


>



Hey....ward ihr nach der Tour noch beim Hochseefischen, oder wollte der Biker neben Karin noch den Nobby Nic erlegen


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Februar 2009)

Bamm:



Mr. Nice Guide












Mehr Ausbeute gab es bei mir leider nicht. Der Rest ist direkt nach /dev/zero verschwunden. Marco wie sind denn die Wiesenfotos geworden? Was für Uwe dabei?

Wie immer spitzen mäßige Tour. Danke dafür


----------



## Spooky (8. Februar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Mehr Ausbeute gab es bei mir leider nicht. Der Rest ist direkt nach /dev/zero verschwunden. Marco wie sind denn die Wiesenfotos geworden? Was für Uwe dabei?



Ne, die besten Fotos habe ich oben schon gepostet, die anderen sind alle nix geworden. Ich finde das mit Boris und Thomas eigentlich ganz nett, aber auch nicht wirklich Kalenderwürdig. Was solls, müssen wir halt demnächst nochmal biken gehen. 

Apropos biken, kannst du mir bitte mal den Track von der Hohe-Acht Tour schicken ?


----------



## Geplagter (8. Februar 2009)

Hi Crew,

ich war ja heute zum ersten Mal dabei und  muss sagen, es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Auch die kleine Bodenprobe, die ich genommen habe, kann den positiven Gesamteindruck nicht schmälern. 
Vielen Dank an Marco für die schöne Tour.
Wenn das Wetter mal wieder besser ist, dann bringe ich mal meine Kamera mit und dann sollten uns ein paar gescheite Schnappschüsse gelingen.
Bis demnächst.


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn mein Knie sich irgendwann mal von meinem Sturz erholt hat was auch schon 4 Wochen her ist dann würd ich gern nochmal mitfahren. 
Bis dahin werde ich meine Touren im Traum fahren denn Biken ist momentan leider nicht drin! AUA! 

Dafür gibts direkt'n neues Bike von meiner Frau als trost um meine Tränen zu stillen!
Neuer Freerider wird grad aufgebaut! 

Damit ich mich direkt wieder mit 50 sachen auf Fresse schmeiße!


----------



## Kalinka (9. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir ein *dickes Danke*...ich konnte mal wieder feststellen, wieviel Spaß Radfahren macht. Dem Wetter angepaßte Tour, trotzdem mit einigen schönen Trails und soviele Leute...
Ich wäre mal besser bis zum Ende mitgefahren, denn am Keil der Fähre Bad Honnef habe ich einen sensationellen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht...warum??? Kann nur mutmaßen, daß ich vom Fährmann:abgelengt war ...oder einfach nur müde.
Nun bin ich grün und blau und wieder um die Erkenntnis reicher besser mit dem MTB im Wald zu fahren...ich falle ja immer bei solchen Gelegenheiten vom Rad und nicht beim Trailen.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hey....ward ihr nach der Tour noch beim Hochseefischen, oder wollte der Biker neben Karin noch den Nobby Nic erlegen


Nein Uwe,
er wußte nur seine Kondition und das Wetter richtig einzuschätzen...er fährt sogar noch hinter mir...ganz hinten und hatte somit viel Spritzmodder der großen Gruppe zu schlucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (9. Februar 2009)

Schöne Tour war das 

Danke Marco 

@ Karin

Nächstes mal gebe ich dich persönlich beim Fährmann ab.
Trotzdem gute Besserung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kalinka (9. Februar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> @ Karin
> Nächstes mal gebe ich dich persönlich beim Fährmann ab.


Ja, besser wäre das
Danke trotzdem fürs fastganzandiefähre-Guiding



monsterchen schrieb:


> @ Karin
> Trotzdem gute Besserung.


Hab nur blaue Flecken und das Ego hat ein wenig gelitten...aber davon hab ich ja genug


----------



## monsterchen (14. Februar 2009)

War heute mal wieder ne Runde im 7Gb unterwegs.
Obwohl ich so langsam genug von der weißen Pracht habe,
wars doch ganz nett. 

Hier Bild:







Gruß

Thomas


----------



## monsterchen (14. Februar 2009)

Hab da gerade noch ein Filmchen für Schlechtwetterzeiten im Nicolai forum gefunden.

Viel Spass:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbJ1sseQVbY

cu


----------



## Spooky (14. Februar 2009)

Ok, bis gerade eben war der Prag-Spot von Ryan Leech noch mein Favorit. Wie gesagt war ... Goil


----------



## monsterchen (14. Februar 2009)

Schön, dass ich dir ne Freude machen konnte .
Ist dein LV schon da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (14. Februar 2009)

Ne, noch nicht. Denke mal der Rahmen müsste Montag oder Dienstag kommen. Wie wär's mit ner Schrauber-Session am Mittwoch ?


----------



## Handlampe (14. Februar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hab da gerade noch ein Filmchen für Schlechtwetterzeiten im Nicolai forum gefunden.
> 
> Viel Spass:
> 
> ...



...uff


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Februar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hab da gerade noch ein Filmchen für Schlechtwetterzeiten im Nicolai forum gefunden.
> 
> Viel Spass:
> 
> ...



waaaaahhnnnnnnsssssiiiiiiiinnnnnnn! für den kerl scheinen die gesetze der schwerkraft nicht zu existieren..............................


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> waaaaahhnnnnnnsssssiiiiiiiinnnnnnn! für den kerl scheinen die gesetze der schwerkraft nicht zu existieren..............................



...dafür fahren andere mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt rückwärts im Schnee...


Sehr cool kommt der Rückwärts-Nosewheelie, das ganze auf der 2m hohen Mauer...
Da fühlt man schon das Unheil kommen, wenn das Vorderrad mal unter ihm wegrollt und er mit dem Kinn voll auf die Kante knallt...

Dafür kann der Kerl sicher keinen glitschigen und verwurzelten Schräghang fahren ohne zu hüpfen...


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...dafür fahren andere mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt rückwärts im Schnee...


----------



## Spooky (21. Februar 2009)

Vor der Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Vor der Jungfernfahrt




...die hätte ich mir für trockenere Tage ausfgehoben...

Bin gespannt auf das Bild "danach", alles schön in Kack-Braun gehüllt...


----------



## Izual (24. Februar 2009)

Wird am Samstag, ab Mittag irgend wo hier in der Nähe gefahren?


----------



## Spooky (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn's Wetter passt - ja

Wollte Richtung unteres Ahrtal über den Rheinhöhen- oder Jakobsweg und dabei ein bissserl was exploren.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## wald_geist (25. Februar 2009)

da wuerden wir uns gegebenenfalls auch gern anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Jule,

sorry, bei mir klappt's morgen nicht. 

Iris kränkelt momentan ein wenig, daher werden wir uns nur gehend fortbewegen. Werde evtl. am späten Nachmittag nur ne kurze Runde im Siebengebirge drehen.

Wie sieht's mit euch beiden am 29. aus ?


Grüße
marco


----------



## wald_geist (28. Februar 2009)

mensch, gute besserung!!! das wetter soll etwas besser werden und dann rumkraenkeln? das ist ja richtig uebel. wir werden nachmittags auch auf jeden fall ne runde drehen, vielleicht triffen wir uns ja. ansonsten behalten wir den 29. erst mal im auge!


david u jule


----------



## Rote LED (28. Februar 2009)

Schlusslicht #2 reporting in! 
 Ich bin Michael, werde wohl bei eurer "kleinen" Truppe ab jetzt haefiger zu sehen sein. Erkennen werdet ihr mich am roten Haupthaar untem Blauen Helm. Am Liebsten wuerd ich ja direkt bei den langen Touren mitfahren, obgleich die Fertigkeiten durch jahrelanges Motocross wohl vorhanden sind (Strecken nur "etwas"(lese:viel) enger), laesst dies meine Kondition im Moment absolut nicht zu.

 MieMaMeise, Rote Laterne (tach Muttern^^) und alle die schon von mir gehoert haben.

Gruss Micha


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Februar 2009)

Rote LED schrieb:


> Schlusslicht #2 reporting in!
> Ich bin Michael, werde wohl bei eurer "kleinen" Truppe ab jetzt haefiger zu sehen sein. Erkennen werdet ihr mich am roten Haupthaar untem Blauen Helm. Am Liebsten wuerd ich ja direkt bei den langen Touren mitfahren, obgleich die Fertigkeiten durch jahrelanges Motocross wohl vorhanden sind (Strecken nur "etwas"(lese:viel) enger), laesst dies meine Kondition im Moment absolut nicht zu.
> 
> MieMaMeise, Rote Laterne (tach Muttern^^) und alle die schon von mir gehoert haben.
> ...



Tach mein "Kleiner" 
ich nehm Dich beim Wort. Sobald die Prüfung geschafft ist, gibts kein entkommen.
CU


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Februar 2009)

Schon vorher gibt es das nicht mehr hehe


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Februar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Schon vorher gibt es das nicht mehr hehe



Hi Daniel,
hab ich da etwa eine Motivationshilfe 

Sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr mal zusammen fahrt. Ich mach dann für Euch die "Rote Laterne"


----------



## Rote LED (28. Februar 2009)

Och nicht nur eine Motivationshilfe.

alle zusammen sind das 4-5 Leute die mich "quaelen" wollen. 
Kondition am Rhein sammeln mit Rene und Jenny, danach wird der Kottenforst und das 7GB angegriffen.

Is ja nicht so, dass das ich das schlecht finde.

Micha


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Februar 2009)

Rote LED schrieb:


> Och nicht nur eine Motivationshilfe.
> 
> alle zusammen sind das 4-5 Leute die mich "quaelen" wollen.
> Kondition am Rhein sammeln mit Rene und Jenny, danach wird der Kottenforst und das 7GB angegriffen.
> ...



Ich sammel nachher mit Bernd. Ca. 3 Std. am Rhein oder der Sieg entlang. Magst mit?


----------



## Rote LED (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich heute Zeit haette, haett ich dann gestern gesagt das ich deinen PC heute nicht machen kann? 

/me afk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Februar 2009)

Rote LED schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute Zeit haette, haett ich dann gestern gesagt das ich deinen PC heute nicht machen kann?
> 
> /me afk



Ooch - hab ich verdrängt.


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Februar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mit euch beiden am 29. aus ?


Wie schauts denn jetzt aus? Fraktion Endenich würde auch morgen gerne was machen.


----------



## Spooky (28. Februar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn jetzt aus? Fraktion Endenich würde auch morgen gerne was machen.



Jo, hab morgen Ausgang 

Morgen 11:00 Uhr in Friesdorf an der Eisdiele ???


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Februar 2009)

Du willst dann Rheinhöhenweg fahren oder nur KoFo?


----------



## Spooky (28. Februar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Du willst dann Rheinhöhenweg fahren oder nur KoFo?



Irgendwas Richtung Landskrone, so eine Mischung aus Rheinhöhen und Jakobsweg. Ein bisserl exploren für den 29.


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Februar 2009)

Ah schön. Irgendein Stück hatte ich schon mal aufgezeichnet als wir mal bei der Landskron nach Bonn zurück gefahren waren. Mal sehen ob ich das noch finde. Das wird vermutlich eine recht LV lastige Runde denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theplagued (28. Februar 2009)

Wie umfangreich soll die Tour morgen ab 11:00 in Friesdorf denn werden?
Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant ;-)


----------



## Spooky (28. Februar 2009)

theplagued schrieb:


> Wie umfangreich soll die Tour morgen ab 11:00 in Friesdorf denn werden?
> Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant ;-)



Noch keinen Plan, auf jeden Fall lange. Ich habe mir morgen zumindest mal nix anderes vorgenommen. 

@Jule: Wie schauts bei euch beiden aus ?


----------



## Geplagter (2. März 2009)

So, hier nun ein paar Fotos von unserer gestrigen Ausfahrt durch das "Kugelland":

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/294944

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/294942

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/294941

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/294940

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/294938


----------



## Handlampe (2. März 2009)

Na, soviel Spass scheint ihr ja nicht gehabt zu haben


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, soviel Spass scheint ihr ja nicht gehabt zu haben



Kein Wunder: Viel zur warm angezogen!


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. März 2009)

Kaum Matsch, viel zu warm, zu wenig Wanderer, keine Panne, komische Landschaft hast recht war ne scheiss Tour.


----------



## wald_geist (2. März 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Jule: Wie schauts bei euch beiden aus ?



ja, erm, da haben wir uns wohl verpasst...hatte nicht mehr ins forum geguckt...das wird dann natuerlich glatt bestraft. 
wir waren aber immerhin samstag und sonntag unterwegs! ach, es ist so herrlich hier. 
hoffentlich bis naechstes we?!


jule


----------



## theplagued (3. März 2009)

Danke fürs Guiding. 
900HM, 45KM waren es für mich. 
Nicht schlecht für eine Anfängerin.
Wie weit seid ihr denn noch gefahren?


----------



## Spooky (5. März 2009)

theplagued schrieb:


> Danke fürs Guiding.
> 900HM, 45KM waren es für mich.
> Nicht schlecht für eine Anfängerin.
> Wie weit seid ihr denn noch gefahren?



War gar nicht mehr so weit bis zu Kaffee und Kuchen, schade das ihr euch schon ausklinken musstet.

Danach noch als Highlight der Tour der Trail an der Landskrone. Über den Rotweinwanderweg gings dann nur noch bis Bad Bodendorf, den Rest an Ahr und Rhein entlang (zügig) nach Hause gerollt.

Alles in Allem hatte ich 80km und 1.200hm auf dem Ticker.


Bis demnächst 
Marco


----------



## Spooky (7. März 2009)

Hi,

bevor das Bike im Bikemarkt oder bei E-Bay landet, irgendwer Interesse an einem Trek 8900 in RH 17,5" ?





Mehr Fotos, die genaue Teileliste, etc. gibt's bei Interesse per PM bzw. E-Mail.

Die schicken Pedale gehören übrigens nicht dazu und wurden nur für ne Probefahrt montiert 


Grüße
Marco

PS: Demnächst steht auch mein Trance 2 zum Verkauf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

wie schauts den bei Euch am Wochenende aus?

Ich würde gerne am Samstag so um 11:00 Uhr ne Runde fahren .... und Sonntag auch !


----------



## Spooky (13. März 2009)

Für alle Teilnehmer des diesjährigen Trainingslagers, Zitat vom User Vinschgau-MTB von gestern aus dem Reiseforum !!!





> Anders schaut es auf dem Sonnenberg aus, da sind die Trails schon super fahrbar, z.B. die Annaberger Böden Tour direkt in Goldrain. Auf der Sonnenseite kommt man momentan eig. problemlos bis 1.700m rauf.
> 
> Grüße aus dem Vinschgau




Ich freu mir 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## wald_geist (13. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schauts den bei Euch am Wochenende aus?
> 
> Ich würde gerne am Samstag so um 11:00 Uhr ne Runde fahren .... und Sonntag auch !



wir waeren super gern dabei!!!


----------



## Izual (16. März 2009)

Werde am Freitag ne Runde durch den Ennert fahren!
Falls einer mitfahren möchte ist HIER der Link!


----------



## blitzfitz (16. März 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Für alle Teilnehmer des diesjährigen Trainingslagers, Zitat vom User Vinschgau-MTB von gestern aus dem Reiseforum !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mann, warum dauert es nur noch so lange? Ich will DAHIN!!


----------



## Spooky (23. März 2009)

Nabend,

hier schon einmal die Anfahrtsbeschreibung für die Tour nächsten Sonntag:





Der eigentliche Treffpunkt ist die komische gelbe Pommesbude direkt am Parkplatz. 

Freu mich 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## wollschwein (27. März 2009)

hier veranschaulicht(wenn ich nicht falsch liege)


----------



## Geplagter (28. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde eigentlich auch gerne bei Eurer tollen Tour mitbiken, doch ich nehme an dem am gleichen Tag stattfindenden Volkslauf auf dem Heiderhof teil.
Wenn Spooky die gleiche Route wie bei der "Erkundungstour" vor einigen Wochen fahren möchte, könntet Ihr aber evtl. im Waldgebiet auf dem Heiderhof in "Verkehrsprobleme" geraten, denn zum Teil verläuft die Strecke des Volkslaufs auf den Wegen, die wir beim letzten Mal mit den Bikes befahren haben.
Vielleicht wäre es daher sinnvoll, hier das Waldgebiet auf dem Heiderhof zu umfahren, denn ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da ne Menge los sein wird.
Volkslauf und Eure Tour starten zudem jeweils um 11:00 Uhr,so dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Zusammentreffens doch recht hoch zu sein scheint.

Viel Spaß bei der Tour und hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!


----------



## Spooky (28. März 2009)

Hi Dieter,

du hast recht das Teilstück am Heiderhof war fest eingeplant. 

Mist, muß ich auch hier noch was ändern. Danke für den Hinweis !!!


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (28. März 2009)

Habe gerade mal die Laufstrecke gps-technisch erfasst. Demnach würden wir nur an zwei Punkten die Strecke kreuzen. Ich denke das ist vertretbar. Ist die Laufstrecke eigentlich heute schon ausgeschildert ?


----------



## monsterchen (28. März 2009)

Mist ich finde meine Joggingschuhe nicht


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. März 2009)

hoffentlich reicht der platz am treffpunkt aus.....................


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (28. März 2009)

Hoffentlich entscheidet sich der Wettergott, es nicht regnen zu lassen.  Bis jetzt sieht das ja nicht so prickelnd aus.


----------



## Spooky (28. März 2009)

So Leute,

morgen geht's also mit *33* Mitfahrern Richtung Landskrone.   

Auch wenn mich der Cheffe aller Tomburger morgen beim Guiding unterstützt (danke dafür !), bitte tut mir einen Gefallen und achtet selber darauf das die Gruppe einigermaßen zusammenbleibt. Es ist unmöglich das gesamte Feld mit zwei Mann zu überblicken. Wenn jeder nur ein bisserl mit aufpasst wird das ganz bestimmt ein goiler Tag 

Abfahrt ist morgen aller spätestens um 11:10 Uhr. Ach und sollte es irgendwer nicht mitbekommen haben: *Diese Nacht wird die Uhr umgestellt.*

Noch was, Iris und ich werden morgen früh von Königswinter aus mit den Bikes anfahren. Wer mit mag (Jule ?) sollte um 10:25 an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle 'Clemens-August-Straße' in Köwi direkt am Rhein sein. Die Dollendorfer- und Oberkasseler-Fraktion möge sich dann bitte ebenfalls irgendwo am Rhein dazu gesellen. 

Ick freu mir 


Grüße und bis morgen
Marco


----------



## Geplagter (28. März 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal die Laufstrecke gps-technisch erfasst. Demnach würden wir nur an zwei Punkten die Strecke kreuzen. Ich denke das ist vertretbar. Ist die Laufstrecke eigentlich heute schon ausgeschildert ?



Marco,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Jungs vom LAV die Strecke heute schon "ausschildern", in den vergangenen Jahren waren sie aber immer bereits am Samstag im Wald unterwegs und haben den Streckenverlauf an Kreuzungen usw. mit weißer Kreide oder Kalk auf der Erde markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wald_geist (28. März 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Noch was, Iris und ich werden morgen früh von Königswinter aus mit den Bikes anfahren. Wer mit mag (Jule ?) sollte um 10:25 an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle 'Clemens-August-Straße' in Köwi direkt am Rhein sein.



ja, wir werden da sein! wir fahren 10h aus rheinbreitbach los und hoffen instaendigst, dass nichts dazwischenkommt.

ick freu mir ooch


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. März 2009)

36 ick werd bekloppt! Allen Beteiligten viel Spaß


----------



## wollschwein (29. März 2009)

wann fällt die tour eigentlich wettertechnisch aus?
oder wird generell gefahren egal was das wetter sacht?


----------



## Spooky (29. März 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> wann fällt die tour eigentlich wettertechnisch aus?
> oder wird generell gefahren egal was das wetter sacht?



Die Entscheidung ist bereits gefallen. 

*Wir fahren !!!*


----------



## wollschwein (29. März 2009)

ok dann hoffen wir mal das es wenigstens von oben her noch trocken wird^^


----------



## Kalinka (29. März 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist bereits gefallen.
> 
> *Wir fahren !!!*


Die Entscheidung ist gefallen! Ich fahre nicht!

"Heute ist es zunächst wechselhalft mit örtlich etwas Regen, ab 600 m Schnee. Nachmitags wird es *langsam* trockener..."
Da Plege ich lieber meine Schlamm-Phobie und wir genießen Torstens freien Tag.
Viel Spaß
Karin


----------



## Tazz (29. März 2009)

*Tja schade das es die ganze Nacht durchgeregnet hat .......

Team III fährt heute leider auch nicht mit ​*
Nächste Woche wäre die Tour super , sogar mit Sonnenschein (so die Prognose von Wetteronline)

Ich wünsche allen die heute fahren eine super Tour viel Spaß und wenig Matsch 

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## wald_geist (29. März 2009)

wald_geist schrieb:


> ja, wir werden da sein! wir fahren 10h aus rheinbreitbach los und hoffen instaendigst, dass nichts dazwischenkommt.
> 
> ick freu mir ooch



helm auf, vorderrad einspannen und los geht's! bis gleich!


jule


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Tja schade das es die ganze Nacht durchgeregnet hat .......
> 
> Team III fährt heute leider auch nicht mit ​*
> Nächste Woche wäre die Tour super , sogar mit Sonnenschein (so die Prognose von Wetteronline)
> ...



Team 3= Weicheier???? Naja, schade ist das schon. Habe extra ne Kanne Milchkaffee für euch gemacht......

An die Anderen, die das Wetter nicht abschreckt: bis gleich!


----------



## Tazz (29. März 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Team 3= Weicheier???? Naja, schade ist das schon. Habe extra ne Kanne Milchkaffee für euch gemacht......
> 
> An die Anderen, die das Wetter nicht abschreckt: bis gleich!



Ja wie Weicheier 

*Et hät de janze Zick jesickt * 

und bring bloss vorher noch den Milchkaffee vorbei ....... wäre doch zu schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. März 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Team 3= Weicheier????



...an dem Satz stimmt irgendwas nicht....achja...jetzt weiß ich....da sind ein paar Fragezeichen zuviel


----------



## ultra2 (29. März 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Team 3= Weicheier???? Naja, schade ist das schon. Habe extra ne Kanne Milchkaffee für euch gemacht......
> 
> An die Anderen, die das Wetter nicht abschreckt: bis gleich!



Also mein Lieber,

hier in Köln (bei euch dahinten mag das durchaus anders sein) regnet es nur. Der WP ist entschieden und es gibt also keinen Grund bei leicht lädierter Gesundheit sich das heute anzutun. Schade ists schon, hätte bei schönem Wetter auch sicherlich Spass gemacht. Aber bei dem Schei...wetter eine Tour von 4-6 Std.? Nö, lass mal. 

Sollen mal die vor die Tür, die (laut WP-Punktestand) bei so einem Wetter noch nicht so oft draussen waren.

Euch allen viel Spass und bis bald


----------



## Tazz (29. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...an dem Satz stimmt irgendwas nicht....achja...jetzt weiß ich....da sind ein paar Fragezeichen zuviel



*Tze tze tze* 

​


----------



## ultra2 (29. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...an dem Satz stimmt irgendwas nicht....achja...jetzt weiß ich....da sind ein paar Fragezeichen zuviel



Wir haben uns letztes Jahr schon mal solche Wetterverhältnisse schön geredet









Dann mach du das heute mal für uns.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. März 2009)

Entspann Dich. Alles wird gut.


----------



## Holzlarer (29. März 2009)

ha da bin ich ja mal der erste. stehen alle wohl noch mim gartenschlauch in der hand und sind die bikes am säubern. das war mal wieder der krönende abschluss! danke marco, hast mal wieder alles mit in die tour reingepackt was das mtben ausmacht!! jetzt weiss ich auch was ich die letzten wochen so vermisst habe. na gut vom matsch hab ich jetzt für die nächsten wochen genug. 

schönen gruß an alle mitsuhler und noch viel spass beim säubern

genehmige mir jetzt erst mal ein radler....


----------



## kollins (29. März 2009)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön, war eine super Tour, auch wenn wir leider etwas früher abgeknickt sind.... 

Grüße Kollins


----------



## wollschwein (29. März 2009)

kollins schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Dankeschön, war eine super Tour, auch wenn wir leider etwas früher abgeknickt sind....
> 
> Grüße Kollins



da muss ich zustimmen,schön war es nur leider mussten wir früher weg.
bei der wiederholung simma dabei^^


----------



## Trekki (29. März 2009)

Es war eine schöne Schlammschlacht, genau wie wir es erwartet haben. Ich wäre gerne bis zum ende mitgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (29. März 2009)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> stehen alle wohl noch mim gartenschlauch in der hand und sind die bikes am säubern. das war mal wieder der krönende abschluss! danke marco, hast mal wieder alles mit in die tour reingepackt was das mtben ausmacht!! jetzt weiss ich auch was ich die letzten wochen so vermisst habe. na gut vom matsch hab ich jetzt für die nächsten wochen genug.
> 
> schönen gruß an alle mitsuhler und noch viel spass beim säubern
> 
> genehmige mir jetzt erst mal ein radler....



*nee - wat war dat toll !!!

Bis auf den Matsch - zählen da die km doppelt ?

Ich hab erst mal mich gesäubert, dann das Loch im Bauch mit Pasta gefüllt und - na klar - Radler 

  Danke Marco und natürlich auch an die diversen Backguides*


----------



## blitzfitz (29. März 2009)

Zunächst mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Marco, der uns auch wirklich die letzte Pfütze und Schlammkuhle zwischen Bonn und Ahrweiler nicht vorenthalten konnte (oder wollte). 





Hier waren Iris Schuhe noch sauber ....





ab hier dann nicht mehr. 





aber auch so manch ein anderer hatte seinen Spass, entweder im Schlamm ....





oder auf dem fahrbaren Klo ...





Es gab technische Schwierigkeiten bergauf ...





und bergab ...





und manch einer dachte nur noch "Augen zu und durch!!" 





Man sollte es nicht glauben. aber die Sonne war auch zwischendurch mal da. Wirklich!





So schön, dass einer der Photographen doch das Radeln vergass und einsam und verlassen dem Feld hinterher schlich ...





An der Landskrone waren die Trails doch etwas schlüpfrig und erforderten die ganze Bikerin oder den ganzen Biker ...





Am Rhein war dann endlich Ausrollen angesagt. Dem Himmel sei Dank! 





Schee war's wieder mal. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## KiBa (29. März 2009)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für diese perfekt organisierte Schlammschlacht 
Eigentlich hatte ich ja bis heute morgen gar keine Lust auf Radeln im Matsch ...  aber nun bin ich doch sehr froh, diese Tour nicht verpaßt zu haben 

Bis demnächst,
Sylvia

P.S. Danke auch für's Warten...


----------



## wald_geist (29. März 2009)

auch von uns ein herzliches danke! einfach wunderbar, dass wir mit euch diesen wettertechnisch schrecklichen sonntag fahren durften! hat ehrlich spass gemacht. trotz schlamm und regen. schoen, dass marco eine sehr moderate strecke gewaehlt hat und sich so gut um alle mitfahrenden gekuemmert hat!

bei unserer rueckkehr haben wir die geburtstagsparty unseres pensionswirts mit unserem auftritt gesprengt aber er hatte mitleid und hat uns die raeder und reiter saeubern lassen. nachdem nun auch der hunger gestillt ist, heisst es fuer uns auch schon wieder abschied nehmen von "hier". danke besonders an iris, spooky und die rote laterne, die uns das schoene siebengebirge und heute auch die andere rheinseite gezeigt haben! echt irre, was dieses forum moeglich macht. hoffentlich fahren wir bald wieder zusammen.


dávid und jule


----------



## Izual (29. März 2009)

Lustiges Matschevent war das ja heute
Sogar die Sonne hat sich zwischendurch mal blicken lassen!
Danke an alle für die schöne Tour.


Hier noch was für die Statistik (inkl. An- und Abreise)


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. März 2009)

das abendessen: 1 champ.rahmschnitzel mit fettstäbchen und einem großem salat! satt von wegen, nachtisch pizza pasta und div.milchprodukte.selten so einen hunger gehabt. oh man, die tour hatte was für sich. 

marco, du schlammgott war wirklich ne klasse tour. und auch ein danke an alle pfützenspringer,schlammwühler und und und

aber eine frage stelle ich mir: ob die kellnerin im restaurant bei der straußenfarm immernoch am putzen ist.......

bis zur nächsten tour!

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. März 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch bedanken für die bravoröse Tour. Es hat mich schon ein wenig traurig gestimmt, früher zu fahren. Aber das Theater hat alles wieder gut gemacht. Also rund um ein super Tag. 

P.s. Das Wetter in Köln hat sich bestimmt diesem komischen Fußballverein angepasst. Hier bei uns fand ich das Wetter sehr angenehm. Oder was sagen die anderen Schlammschlachtler dazu. 


Gruß Micha


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *nee - wat war dat toll !!!
> Bis auf den Matsch - zählen da die km doppelt ?
> *


*Man, bin ich froh nicht dabei gewesen zu sein
Obwohl auf den Fotos überwiegend glückliche Menschen zu sehen sind...DAS IST DOCH GESTELLT!!!
Lissy, ich bin stolz auf Dich!*
Wir haben nur eine kleine, fast matscht-freie Hunde-Runde gedreht... ich glaub den Zug-Hund nehm ich mit auf den AlpenX .


----------



## chillmirage (30. März 2009)

hola

auch von mir vielen dank für die tour de schlamm. es war eine freude und das beste... sie hält noch an denn das putzen steht noch aus
auch wenn wir früher weg mussten 

lieben gruss

chris


----------



## monsterchen (30. März 2009)

Danke Marco, für diese durchaus endspannende, nette Abschlussrunde.

Auch die kleine Zusatzschleife von Handlampe war sehr lustig.

Bis dann

Thomas


----------



## yogi71 (30. März 2009)

Auch von mir ein Danke für die tolle "Tour de Schlamm", auch wenn wir nur ein Stückchen mitfahren konnten!


----------



## Philmop (30. März 2009)

Ich wolle mich auch nochmal bedanken. Echt super Tour, nette Leute. Rücksicht genommen auf alle wurde auch. Immer gerne wieder. Strecke auch super. 

Man könnte meinen ich wäre begeistert. 

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Redfraggle (30. März 2009)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an Marco für die Tour.
Sehr schön war auch die Einkehr in die Straußenwirtschaft.
Bin ja leider zum Schluß etwas abgekekst, aber dafür bin ich jetzt wieder richtig heftig erkältet.

P.S.: Erwähnt sollten auch noch John und Uwe werden, die Bernd eine Weiterfahrt ermöglicht haben!
Nicht zu vergessen, die jungen Recken um Chris (chillmirage ), die Katja, hoffentlich gut, nach hause geleitet haben!


----------



## yogi71 (30. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an Marco für die Tour.
> Sehr schön war auch die Einkehr in die Straußenwirtschaft.
> Bin ja leider zum Schluß etwas abgekekst, aber dafür bin ich jetzt wieder richtig heftig erkältet.
> 
> ...


 
Wir haben Sie gesund und munter Richtung Heimat gebracht! Sie wird jetzt üben üben üben!

Danke für "die jungen Recken"


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Man, bin ich froh nicht dabei gewesen zu sein
> Obwohl auf den Fotos überwiegend glückliche Menschen zu sehen sind...DAS IST DOCH GESTELLT!!!
> Lissy, ich bin stolz auf Dich!*
> Wir haben nur eine kleine, fast matscht-freie Hunde-Runde gedreht... ich glaub den Zug-Hund nehm ich mit auf den AlpenX .



Von wegen gestellt, ich denke es war eine der schönsten Touren im WP.
Du hast auf jeden Fall etwas verpasst.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Von wegen gestellt, ich denke es war eine der schönsten Touren im WP.


Daß Geschmäcker verschieden sind, lehrt das Leben!


Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du hast auf jeden Fall etwas verpasst.


JA, JA, JA... aber mein psycologischer Berater meint, gegen eine sooo ausgeprägte Matschphobie hilft auch eine stetige Begegnung mit dem Angst-Objekt nichts mehr. Wozu also die Quälerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. März 2009)

Hmm, ich kann nur an Alle sagen, die nicht dabei waren:

Ihr habt nichts verpasst:

-Bescheidenes Wetter
-Bescheidene Bodenverhältnisse


...ich weiß nicht, warum hier alle so begeistert sind ...


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich weiß nicht, warum hier alle so begeistert sind ...



Die haben wohl die letzten Monate nicht zu häufig mit solchen Wetterverhältnissen beim Biken zu tun gehabt. 
Ich war schon erstaunt, daß bei dieser Marathon-Etappe über 30 Leute bei DEM Wetter mitgefahren sind.
Der Main-Guide Spooky hätte sicherlich besseres Wetter verdient gehabt. Aber das kommt ja nun pünktlich zum Ende des WP, wo ich meine Gurke zerlegen und restaurieren darf


----------



## 7 berge (30. März 2009)

hallo tourentreff
habe im forum von euch gelesen,und würde gerne zu euch kontakt aufnehmen.ich bike seit mehreren jahren schon mountainbike und rennrad .
möchte auf diesem weg  mal gleichgesinnte treffen .
ich selbst bin in daun zweimal gestartet und mit dem rennrad bin ich dreimal den dolomiti marathon gefahren.

wäre toll von euch zu hören damit man sich mal zu einer tour trifft
bis bald 
7 berge


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Von wegen gestellt, ich denke es war eine der schönsten Touren im WP.



Das lässt Interpretationsspielraum, oder?


----------



## Trekki (30. März 2009)

7 berge schrieb:


> hallo tourentreff
> habe im forum von euch gelesen,und würde gerne zu euch kontakt aufnehmen.ich bike seit mehreren Jahren schon mountainbike und rennrad .
> möchte auf diesem weg  mal gleichgesinnte treffen .
> ich selbst bin in daun zweimal gestartet und mit dem rennrad bin ich dreimal den dolomiti marathon gefahren.
> ...


Hallo 7berge,
schau einfach mal bei den Fahrgemeinschaften rein, hier verabreden wir treffen für das real life.
Dieser Thread im Forum wird überwiegend zur vor/nachbesprechung von Touren aus den Fahrgemeinschaften genutzt.
Du kannst auch mal bei uns (www.7hills.de, immer Samstags um 14h in Königswinter) aufschlagen. Gäste sind dort immer willkommen.

Gruss,
Trekkki


----------



## Tazz (30. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kann nur an Alle sagen, die nicht dabei waren:
> 
> Ihr habt nichts verpasst:
> 
> ...



*Ja ja das hatte ich mir gedacht ...*



Sollten wir bei bestem Wetter noch mal machen ........


----------



## Spooky (30. März 2009)

Hi,

ich denke einfach wir haben das Beste aus den bescheidenen Wetter- und Bodenverhältnissen gemacht. Danke für das ganze positive Feedback. Ich habe noch Uwe, John und Helge zu danken, die zum einen ein Alteisen wieder flott bekommen haben und zum anderen geholfen haben die ganze Meute zusammenzuhalten.

Bis demnächst ...

@Uwe: Wo sind deine Fotos ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. März 2009)

@ Kalinka: du willst einen alpenX machen! was machst du den, wenn es da regnet, oder noch schlimmer, ein schlammloch auftaucht..........????

und, was die handlampe da so schreibt, kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen. die tour so durch den dreck zu ziehen.........

bis denne


----------



## Spooky (30. März 2009)

Hier noch als Nachtrag die Fotos von Iris:

Ciao und alles, alles Gute an Jule und David (und denkt an den Link zum Blog) 





Das neue Canyon Race-Scheißhaus





John und der Frosch





Fuhrpark





Braten 





Flowige Trails





Freireiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (31. März 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @ Kalinka: du willst einen alpenX machen! was machst du den, wenn es da regnet, oder noch schlimmer, ein schlammloch auftaucht..........????


Also erstens habe ich immer Top-Wetter, wenn ich reise...also um genau zu sein, wenn ich ohne Uwe reise...was ja der Fall ist ...ich sag nur Mallorca und Achensee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ergo wird es nicht regnen. Jedenfalls nicht wo WIR sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und wenn es mal einen Tag regnen sollte, muss ich halt durch...sollten sich sogar Schlammlöcher bilden, weiß ich nicht, ob dann eine Alpenquerung noch sicher ist...
Ach, und überhaupt, warum über Unwarscheinlichkeiten spekulieren.

*Marco, Respekt, bei den Verhältnissen sooo viel Lob...naja LEID schweißt zusammen!!!*


----------



## Spooky (1. April 2009)

Man war das goil 

Die erste Feierabendrunde des Jahres in kurzen Klamotten und dabei in zwei Stunden 1.100 Hömes plattgemacht  

So kanns bleiben.


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. April 2009)

Ich weiß was du meinst Marco. War gestern auch schon komplett auf Sommer eingestellt. Ab 21 Uhr wurde es dann aber doch frisch. Ich hoffe es bleibt erstmal noch ein paar Tage so.


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> 1.100 Hömes plattgemacht



Mist, bei meiner Tour heute wurden die alle wieder aufgefüllt.  Dafür wars in den sieben Bergen schee trocken und schee leer.


----------



## Holzlarer (13. April 2009)

Hallo, 

bin heute seit langem mal wieder die Breiberge gefahren. Was ist denn da im oberen Teil für ein Irrsinn passiert? Wurden wir immer für kleine Bremsspuren angemacht, wir da jetzt einfach mal auf einer Länge von 300-500 Metern mit der Raupe reingefahren und das ganze mit Schotter aufgefüllt.  Vieleicht kann einer ja mal ein vorher/nacher-Bild reinstellen, um den Schwachsinn zu dokumentieren. Zumindest darf man die paar Meter jetzt offiziell fahren


Gruß Dirk

@Marco: da ich nichts anderes gehört habe, sage ich dann mal bis Freitag


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2009)

Es wird doch derzeit überall Holz geerntet im 7GB, da wird der Trail auch noch dran glauben müssen . 
In der Senke lag ja schon länger ein Haufen Split rum, der muß auch irgendwie da hin gekommen sein.
Die Hütte ein Stück weiter hat man auch abgerissen und wird wohl neu gebaut. Irgendwie muß man ja mitm Laster da hin kommen...

Ist aber überall das gleiche Spiel: Im Zuge der Holzernte ist im Wald alles an Erdbewegung erlaubt. Egal wie die Wege hinterher aussehen. Als Radler begeht man aber direkt ne OWI, wenn man über nen Trail rollt.

Wahrscheinlich wollen viele Holzbauern nochmal schnell ihren Wald leermachen, bevor der NP kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (13. April 2009)

Hey Dirk,

ja, es ist unglaublich was derzeit im Siebengebirge abgeht. Die Breiberge sind da nur das prominenteste Beispiel. Viele andere (ehemalige) Trails sehen mittlerweile aus als hätte dort ne Bombe eingeschlagen. Ich denke auch das viele private Waldbesitzer in Panik vor dem Nationalpark noch schnell ihre Bestände plündern, alles nach dem Motto - nach mir die Sintflut.

Der Freitag ist übrigens fest, der Tisch ist schon reserviert, einen kurzen Reminder wollte ich morgen eh noch schicken.


Bis dann und Grüße
Marco


----------



## Der Schnelle (14. April 2009)

Es sind nicht nur die privaten Waldbesitzer sondern auch die Wanderer die sich stark dran beteiligen indem sie abgeholzte Bäume einfach auf den Trails verteilen. Siehe Lohrberg kurz vor der Wiese. Die denken das sie uns damit von den Trails fernhalten aber sorgen nur unweigerlich dafür das dadurch neue Trails entstehen indem man die BARIKADEN umfährt. 

Die Saison hat gard erst angefangen und ich wurde schon tierisch oft richtige Derb angepöppelt und das obwohl ich bis jetzt immer schön in Schrittgeschwindigkeit dran vorbei bin. Zum Glück fahr ich mit Mucke, da höre ich das geseibere nicht. 

Und das 7G wird kein NP. Dafür die Wanderer immer Militanter........


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. April 2009)

Irgendwas machst  du falsch. Jeder weiß doch, dass das 7GB ein Brennpunkt in jeglicher Hinsicht ist. Meidet es einfach zu den Stoßzeiten und weicht auf alternative Gebiete wie die Eifel aus. Wenn wir unter der Woche im 7GB unterwegs sind trifft man kaum eine Menschenseele und wenn doch dann nimmt man gegenseitig Rücksicht (freundlich sein, langsam fahren).  Kann mich gerade an keine einzige Entgleisung von Seiten der weiteren Waldbesucher entsinnen. Wer sich Sonntag Nachmittag über ein überfülltes Milchhäuschen beschwert hat es aus meiner Sicht nicht anders verdient. Sämtliche beliebten Ausflugsziele und Wege sind bekannt und können ohne weiteres von uns gemieden werden. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber immer dieses "öh die Wanderer sind immer so böse und pöbeln nur rum ja und überhaupt alles sooo schrecklich weil die wanderer und ihre hunde" geht echt gar nicht. Da bekommt ick nen Vogel.


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Irgendwas machst  du falsch. Jeder weiß doch, dass das 7GB ein Brennpunkt in jeglicher Hinsicht ist. Meidet es einfach zu den Stoßzeiten und weicht auf alternative Gebiete wie die Eifel aus. Wenn wir unter der Woche im 7GB unterwegs sind trifft man kaum eine Menschenseele und wenn doch dann nimmt man gegenseitig Rücksicht (freundlich sein, langsam fahren).  Kann mich gerade an keine einzige Entgleisung von Seiten der weiteren Waldbesucher entsinnen. Wer sich Sonntag Nachmittag über ein überfülltes Milchhäuschen beschwert hat es aus meiner Sicht nicht anders verdient. Sämtliche beliebten Ausflugsziele und Wege sind bekannt und können ohne weiteres von uns gemieden werden. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber immer dieses "öh die Wanderer sind immer so böse und pöbeln nur rum ja und überhaupt alles sooo schrecklich weil die wanderer und ihre hunde" geht echt gar nicht. Da bekommt ick nen Vogel.






Ich war am Mitttwoch im 7G unterwegs. Was mir da passiert ist hat dem ganzen dann die Krone aufgesetzt.

Auf dem kleinen Trail kurz vorm Ölberg ( hab den Namen von dem Trail vergessen ) saßen auf ner Parkbank mehrere ältere Herschaften. So.
Und zwar alle um 2 Einweggrills herum welche lichterloh am Glühen waren. Fand ich schon Krass vor allem weil es seit Tagen nicht geregnet hatte und die Stelle absolut ungesichert war. Zudem ist Grillen und offenes Feuer bekanntlich ja verboten.

Nachdem ich die Herschaften freundlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe ( was sich als fehler bewies ) wurde ich prombt beleidigt und beschimpft das ich es Schuld sei das der Boden überall kaputt ist. ?????

Ich hab mich dann entschieden ohne mich über den blödsinn aufzuregen, einfach weiter zu fahren und mir zu Denken; ihr könnt mich mal' 

War nicht so einfach denn einer der alten Penner hatte mir doch glatt nen Stock hinterhergeworfen und mich Blöder Schnösel genannt.
Er hat mich übrigens auch mit dem Ding am Kopf getroffen.

Ich mußte dann leider vom Rad absteigen und zurückgehen. Hab meine Wasserflasche ausgepackt und den Grill abgegossen. War auch ein Fehler denn der Nette Herr ging dann direkt mit nem anderen Stock auf mich los. 
Das war dann sein letzter Fehler.

Und diese Geschichte hat sich wirklich am Mittwochnachmittag  abgespielt.
Übrigens waren die Herren allesamt betrunken.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. April 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Ich war am Mitttwoch im 7G unterwegs. Was mir da passiert ist hat dem ganzen dann die Krone aufgesetzt.
> 
> Auf dem kleinen Trail kurz vorm Ölberg ( hab den Namen von dem Trail vergessen ) saßen auf ner Parkbank mehrere ältere Herschaften. So.
> Und zwar alle um 2 Einweggrills herum welche lichterloh am Glühen waren. Fand ich schon Krass vor allem weil es seit Tagen nicht geregnet hatte und die Stelle absolut ungesichert war. Zudem ist Grillen und offenes Feuer bekanntlich ja verboten.
> ...



Also, ich wäre da vorbeigefahren und hätte gefragt, ob sie ein Würstchen für mich übrig hätten


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

Nicht gerade ein Fallbeispiel für erfolgreiche Deeskalationtechnik.


----------



## ultra2 (17. April 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Also, ich wäre da vorbeigefahren und hätte gefragt, ob sie ein Würstchen für mich übrig hätten



Altersmilde.


----------



## monsterchen (17. April 2009)

Fast das selbe habe ich vor 35 Jahren auch im Sandkasten erleben müssen.

don`t  keep


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Fast das selbe habe ich vor 35 Jahren auch im Sandkasten erleben müssen.



Musstest Du auch den Grill ausmachen?


----------



## monsterchen (17. April 2009)

Jo, ich hatte nur keine Wasserflasche dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Jo, ich hatte nur keine Wasserflasche dabei.



Aber doch wohl 'nen Wasserhahn.


----------



## monsterchen (17. April 2009)

Damals einen noch ganz kl.....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Damals einen noch ganz kl.....



Hat sich das zwischenzeitlich geä...? - Ach, lassen wir das.


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Nicht gerade ein Fallbeispiel für erfolgreiche Deeskalationtechnik.





Bitte!!!!  Du lässt dich also gerne mit nem Stock schlagen? 
Ich versuch die Adresse von dem Knilch ausfindig zu machen............dann kannste deinen Fetisch ja mal hemmungslos ausleben!!!

Denk was Du willst aber ich lasse mich in gar keinem Fall von niemanden weder mit nem Stock bewerfen noch schlagen.  

Wenn Du meinst Du mußt noch die andere Wange hinhalten dann ist das dein Bier du Messiahs aber ich hab keinen Bock drauf mich schlagen zu lassen. 

Und über dein Blödgelabber von wegen Deeskalation unterhalten wir uns nochmal wenn Du von so nem Spinner mal voll was auf die Fresse bekommst! Mal sehen ob Du dann immer noch so über Deeskalation denkst.

Ich bitte meine Ausdrucksweise und meinen leicht erhöhten Blutdruck zu entschuldigen aber sowas ****t mich ab!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. April 2009)

Na sag ich doch: Deeskalation ist nicht Deine Stärke.


Edith sagt: Jetzt wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt, die Wirkung Deines Auftretens zu hinterfragen.


----------



## monsterchen (17. April 2009)

Hoffentlich scheint bald wieder die Sonne.


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. April 2009)

Wer ist Edith? Und welcher Auftritt? Sind wir hier schon bei DSDS?


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. April 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich scheint bald wieder die Sonne.



 Der Tag ist gerettet


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2009)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Sind wir hier schon bei DSDS?



Nee, aber das KTWR ist gleich umme Ecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (17. April 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich scheint bald wieder die Sonne.




Ja, ich hab nach der ganzen Aktion auch Bock auf Grillen bekommen. Mir tut's echt Leid um die Nackensteacks
Ich weis ja jetzt wo's nen gelöschten Einweggrill gibt. Mit nem bischen Branndbeschleuniger krieg ich das Ding schon wieder zum laufen.
Scheiß auf den Wald drumherum, der sieht ehe aus wie der Hürtgenwald nach '44!


----------



## Der Schnelle (17. April 2009)

@ Bagatellschaden

schönes Fahrrad übrigens. Schon im Bikepark damit gewesen?

ist das ein Switch?


----------



## Spooky (20. April 2009)

Moin Moin,

irgendwer Lust auf eine *gemütliche* Feierabenrunde Mittwoch abend ?

Anschließende Vernichtung von Weizenbier nicht ausgeschlossen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2009)

ich hätte Lust 

wann wolltest du starten?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. April 2009)

Bin dabei. Da du mich bereits am Sonntag vergessen hattest musst du mich dann eben Mittwoch ertragen


----------



## Spooky (20. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Da du mich bereits am Sonntag vergessen hattest musst du mich dann eben Mittwoch ertragen


Wie vergessen ? Funktioniert der Endenicher Buschfunk nur in eine Richtung 

@all: 18:30 Uhr ab Köwi als Startzeit ok ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (20. April 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wie vergessen ? Funktioniert der Endenicher Buschfunk nur in eine Richtung


Wurde leider zu spät informiert  So konnte ich aber mal alles das hoch fahren, dass sonst nur immer alle runter fahren wollen 


Spooky schrieb:


> @all: 18:30 Uhr ab Köwi als Startzeit ok ?


Für mich okay.


----------



## Spooky (21. April 2009)

Hi,

habe mal einen Termin für morgen ins LMB gesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8251


Grüße
Marco


----------



## sun909 (21. April 2009)

uih,
weiß nicht, ob ich halb sieben schaffe. 

Entweder melde ich mich per Tel oder bitte nicht auf mich warten, ok?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (21. April 2009)

@all

Hat jemand Lust und Laune am Wochenende was im südlichen Siebengebirge (d.h. ab Löwenburg Richtung Honnef) zu fahren? 

Kenn mich in der Gegend noch nicht so gut aus, aber mein Vorschlag wäre, zunächst möglichst weit Richtung Süden zu fahren u. ggf. dann für den Rückweg "piratenlike" ein Schiff zu kapern und um einen Teil der Biervorräte zu erleichtern.

Möglicher Startpunkt könnten Beuler Rheinufer, Königswinter oder die Auffahrt zur Löwenburg bei Rhöndorf sein.


----------



## Spooky (22. April 2009)

Hi,

der Termin heute abend ist gestorben, werde es nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro schaffen 


Sorry
Marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. April 2009)

Werde trotzdem da sein, falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte. Mache aber kein extra Eintrag in den LMB. Hab zwar noch keine Strecke im Kopf aber die wird sich schon finden.


----------



## Holzlarer (3. Mai 2009)

Gruezi,  nochmal einen schönen gruß an alle 





-Mitfahrer, trotz Italientief tolle 7 Biketage hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. Ich fühl mich heut aber immer noch total übertrailt. 

So mal langsam zum aufwärmen schon mal 2 Fotos, kommen bestimmt noch mehr

Ahrtal??








P.S.: Der mitgebrachte Obstler ist verdammt lecker wie ich gestern Abend festgestellt habe, viel zu lecker, oh je
aber, ja er lebt noch, er lebt.....


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Mai 2009)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Gruezi,  nochmal einen schönen gruß an alle
> 
> -Mitfahrer, trotz Italientief tolle 7 Biketage hat sehr viel Spass gemacht. Ich fühl mich heut aber immer noch total übertrailt.
> 
> ...



Jo - lebt etwa der alte Holzlarer noch ...  



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/343229

Der Grappa ist aber auch nicht schlecht ... Junge ....


----------



## blitzfitz (3. Mai 2009)

*Frage*: Was ist das?






*Antwort*: Team Tomburg beim Uphill etwas schnell in der Kurve.


----------



## blitzfitz (3. Mai 2009)

und noch zwei Photos von der Königsetappe im Vinschgau am Samstag.









Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (4. Mai 2009)

Wow, was für Bilder. Ich freue mich echt schon auf mehr....


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Mai 2009)

wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2009)

Bild des Monats !!! 

sehr geil gemacht, kann nur einer der beiden Gebrüder "wir kriegen alles kaputt sein" 

grüße
C.


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2009)

Hier noch ein paar meiner Pics:

















Alles in Allem eine schöne Woche 


Grüße
Marco

PS: Wer mag kann seine Foto-DVD abholen kommen, vorher nur bitte mal kurz durchklingeln. Vor dem WE werde ich vermutlich nicht dazu kommen die unter die Leute zu bringen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Mai 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Alles in Allem eine schöne Woche
> 
> Grüße
> Marco
> ...



Holadiho VinschgauSängerChor 
Wie sieht es den aus mit einer Tour am Samstag? Chorprobe und DVD-Übergabe?


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Holadiho VinschgauSängerChor
> Wie sieht es den aus mit einer Tour am Samstag? Chorprobe und DVD-Übergabe?



Hmmm, weiß noch nicht. Würde gerne, wenn's Wetter passt Samstag und Sonntag eine größere Tagestour (2.000hm+) fahren. Irgendwas in Richtung Mosel, Lahn oder evtl. auch in die Pfalz.

Bin mir aber noch nicht 100% sicher, melde mich ggf. nochmal ...


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Mai 2009)

Da benötigt wohl noch einer Training fürs übernächste Wochenende


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Da benötigt wohl noch einer Training fürs übernächste Wochenende



Wieso fahr` doch nur die kleene Runde


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Mai 2009)

Jaaaaa ich weiß was du meist  Bei dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Jaaaaa ich weiß was du meist  Bei dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen.



Bei der Startzeit konnte ich sehr wohl widerstehen


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Mai 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Bei der Startzeit konnte ich sehr wohl widerstehen


Irgendwo muss man halt Abstriche machen. 
Wenn du tatsächlich Richtung Mosel fahren solltest, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen mit zu kommen.  Hatte nämlich die Tage auch schon mal überlegt in diese Richtung was zu fahren.


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss man halt Abstriche machen.
> Wenn du tatsächlich Richtung Mosel fahren solltest, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen mit zu kommen.  Hatte nämlich die Tage auch schon mal überlegt in diese Richtung was zu fahren.



Ich sag dir Bescheid ... Mußt du eigentlich nicht mehr lernen ?


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Mai 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Mußt du eigentlich nicht mehr lernen ?


Ups da war ja was. Bin mal weg...










....hab die ganze Woche frei und liege recht gut im Plan.


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Mai 2009)

Und  noch ein paar kleine Appetizer aus dem Vinschgau. 


Zufrittsee im Martelltal






Irgendwo im tropischen Vinschgau






Auf dem Zugtrail


















Auf den Annaberger Böden






Zwischen Latsch und Morter






An der Burg Lichtenberg






Auf dem 13er










Eine tolle Woche!!


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2009)

@Lissy:

Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag incl. DVD-Übergabe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Mai 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Lissy:
> 
> Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag incl. DVD-Übergabe ?



Ja klar. Wir ( + Bernd) könnten um ca. 18:00 - 18:10 Uhr am Nachtigallental sein.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Mai 2009)

wer hat denn Lust morgen mit zur Landskrone zu fahren? Habe für morgen Abend ne Tour reingesetzt.


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ja klar. Wir ( + Bernd) könnten um ca. 18:00 - 18:10 Uhr am Nachtigallental sein.



Sagen wir eher 18:30 Uhr 

Wie sieht's mit dem Rest aus, wer ist noch dabei ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## monsterchen (5. Mai 2009)

Das war Urlaub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke an Marco für die super Organisation. 

Und an die Mitfahrer für die lustige Unterhaltung 







P.S. Do. muß ich sehen , ob ich einen Babysitter bekomme.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Holzlarer (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

mit Do siehts eigentlich gut aus, muss nur mein leidgeprüftes K2 wieder hinkriegen. Ihr hört mich dann schon.  
So jetzt gleich muss ich mal den Link von Lissy ausprobieren, ich hör schon meine Kollegen schreien...


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Mai 2009)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr hört mich dann schon.



*Deine Schaltung oder die a... Knochen ? 
Junge - und was Du wieder Lärm machst...*


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Mai 2009)

halllllooo vinschgauurlauber!

also, wenn ich die bilder hier sehe könnte ich  will wieder dahin

das war eine wahnsinnsschönezeitmiteuch. nä,wat hamma jelach. und natürlich wurde auch ordentlich in die pedale getreten.

vielen lieben dank an euch acht! ihr wart ein super-team!

bis bald!

euer "bruchpilot"


----------



## Kalinka (6. Mai 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> also, wenn ich die bilder hier sehe könnte ich  will wieder dahin


Ist ja bald Nauders...hältst Du es bis dahin aus?



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> "Euer Bruchpilot"


Wie? Ich hoffe Du bist noch ganz?! ...Und bereit dieses Jahr wirklich zum "Piloten" zu werden?






Kannst Du mir bitte ein Paar Bananenkartons sammeln, zwecks Umzug?


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Mai 2009)

*Hallo Südtiroler (ehemalige und zukünftige),

fahre mit Karin am Samstag 09.05. im 7Gebirge. Treffpunkt ist um 10:30 Uhr am Nachtigallental. 
Wer mit mag: es wird langsam und leicht, dafür versuchen wir ein paar HM zu sammeln, Guide gibts keinen *


----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,
starte heute spontan um 17 Uhr ab Nachtigallental. Muß noch ein wenig HM sammeln für nächste Woche Schinderhannes  

Dauer ca. 3h, hoch und runter, Tempo gemütlich, Schwierigkeit mittel; Strecke generell noch offen, je nach Lust und Laune. 

Wer mitkommen mag, meldet sich bitte per PN, ok?

Schöne Grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> starte heute spontan um 17 Uhr ab Nachtigallental. Muß noch ein wenig HM sammeln für nächste Woche Schinderhannes
> 
> Dauer ca. 3h, hoch und runter, Tempo gemütlich, Schwierigkeit mittel; Strecke generell noch offen, je nach Lust und Laune.
> ...



Und um 18:30 Uhr startet die nächste Gruppe vom gleichen Treffpunkt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi karin!

nauders wird bestimmt klasse. stimmt ja, wir beide haben ja noch eine ballonfahrt vor uns. wenn das mal gut geht. radeln ist ja schon schwierig genug.

wie, du ziehst schon wieder um

wieviele mrd kartons brauchst du den????


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Mai 2009)

VINSCHGAU 2009!

das apfeltal vinschgau in südtirol. äpfelbäume soweit das auge reicht. für jede apfelsorte ein paradies. das dachten sich auch neun apfelsorten aus dm rheinland.also, ab in die fahrenden kisten und auf nach morta im vinschgau. hier die mitstreiter:

vorne weg unsere red "rote laterne" delicious.eine sehr kernige sorte. kämpfte sich unermütlich jeden noch so steilen berg hinauf. um sich auf der anderen seite "todesmutig"den berg wieder hinunter zu stürzen.tja lissy der geplante alpen x ist deiner.bevor es los geht, vergiss net auf deinem i pod radio vinschgau runterzuladen

als naächstes präsentierte sich golden "kiba" delicious. die sich als höhenmetervernichtungssorte herraustellen sollte. diese bewies sie nähmlich eindrucksvoll am letzten tag. reschpekt
mehr kann meiner einer zu dieser sorte leider nicht schreiben, da sie doch recht oft zu einem "technikkurs" mit einer,für sie wol schmackhaften sorte, mußte. "technikkurs" war das wort des ulraubs

was könnte als nächstes kommen? wie könnte man die nächste sorte beschreiben? hmmmm. es war die dritte weibliche sorte im feld. trug öfters mal ne grüne jacke. klar: granny "timber" smith flog durch die apfelplantagen. eine sehr lachfreudige sorte. so mancher wortlaut, wurde mit großen erstaunen und nachfolgendem gelächter von den anderen sorten vernommen. frei nach grannys kopf vorne raus 
aber auch ihr blieb der "technickkurz" net erspart

das waren die weiblein. jetzt zu den männlichen apfelsorten.

eine schier unfaßbare sorte, war der kloppenheimer "holzlarer" streifling sorte zwei. abergekürzt K2! man hörte ihn schon von weitem , knaaarrrzz,rassssell,schepper
unsere chefmeschanikersorte hatte große mühe, diese "gefährt" vom kloppenheimer am leben zu erhalten.
aber dirk, ne wahnsinnsleistung, damit die berge rauf zu fahren. und todesmutig und ungebremst die berge auch wieder runter zu fahren.
alle anderen sorten sangen daher oft das lied:
lebt den der alte holzlarer noch...........


vortsetzung folgt.........


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Mai 2009)

Thomas, Thomas, Thomas. Sogehtdasabernicht.

Smilies sind keine Bilder.

Wo also sind die Bilder?

Claus.


----------



## Kalinka (8. Mai 2009)

*Sehr fruchtiger Bericht... was bist Du denn...Brüllburn?*



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...wie, du ziehst schon wieder um


Wieso schon wieder? Ich wohne seit 01/2007 in Rüngsdorf...bis ca. Ende des Jahres denke ich 



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...wieviele mrd kartons brauchst du den????...


 Na 10-20 erstmal für die Bücher, wenn die schon mal verstaut sind, ist der Rest ein Klacks:


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Mai 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Thomas, Thomas, Thomas. Sogehtdasabernicht.
> 
> Smilies sind keine Bilder.
> 
> ...



nix bilder haben.
meine kamera versagte pünklich zum urlaub ihren dienst.


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Mai 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> nix bilder haben.
> meine kamera versagte pünklich zum urlaub ihren dienst.



...und bei Funktionieren eben jener solchen, darf kein bestimmter Hr. Doktor
vorbeikommen und sämtliches Bildmaterial löschen !


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Mai 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> nix bilder haben.
> meine kamera versagte pünklich zum urlaub ihren dienst.



Dafür gibts doch ein paar Bildchen bei blitzfitz, Spooky, Holzlarer, der.andereHelge, monsterchen und meinereiner ...


----------



## PacMan (8. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Einstimmung mit schönen Bildern und Berichten! Wir fahren dann jetzt auch mal runter und hören uns um, ob ihr euch auch benommen habt. Wehe, ich muss mir Beschwerden über die blöden MTBler aus der Eifel anhören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Mai 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> ich muss mir Beschwerden über die blöden MTBler aus der Eifel anhören...


Das hätte dann aber nichts mit unseren 7GBlern zu tun. 
Kein Zweifel. Wir sind *nicht* aus der Eifel


----------



## windsurfenXXL (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Allerseits, ich grüße euch,

war lange nicht mehr hier...kennt ihr mich noch? 
Wir sind ja Ende 2007 AdHoc von Oberkassel noch Lohmar gezogen...
Seit dem wurde nur noch an der Hütte gebastelt und kein Ende absehbar...

Aber jetzt werde ich mich mal wieder so langsam Richtung Bike begeben und mal wieder ein bißle radlen...hoffe nochmal mit euch mitfahren zu dürfen!

Alles Gute und bis bald
Markus


----------



## Spooky (10. Mai 2009)

@Markus: Welcome Back 

@Boris, warst du das heute am Auge Gottes ? Wenn ja, sorry habe das irgenwie erst gerafft als ich schon wieder unten im Schmelztal war


----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. Mai 2009)

Hi Marco und Seven Ups,

lange nichts mehr voneinander gehört?

BTW: gibt es eigentlich irgendwo was Detailierteres vom Rheinsteig?, denn Juliane und ich möchten den gerne mal abradeln (so als neue Urlaubsatraktion)?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Mai 2009)

da kann ich vllt helfen, auch wenns sehr naheliegend ist 
http://www.rheinsteig.de
und unter Etappen/Routenplaner und dann rechts auf "Interaktiver Routenplaner" kann man sich die einzelnen Etappen super anschauen wo sie hergehen und sogar das Höhenprofil  Und die Tracks kann man auch runterladen und aufs Navi ziehen! Bin den Rheinsteig letztes Jahr mit nem Kumpel abgefahren innerhalb von 4 Tagen. Bei Fragen kann ich gerne helfen...
gruß


----------



## sun909 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Rheinsteig nur auf dem Rheinsteig ist nicht empfehlenswert. Da sind doch einige Ecken, an denen das Radeln recht wenig Spaß macht. 

Ich meine aber im Forum auch schon mal von jemanden gelesen zu haben, der in beide Richtungen Teile gefahren ist. 

Der hatte außer dem "blauen" Rheinsteig auch einige "gelbe" Zubringer auf seiner Route, damit das noch fahrbar blieb. 

Schau doch mal, ob du das mit den Infos von AndiBonn86 kombinieren kannst 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Mai 2009)

joap das stimmt allerdings, fahrbar war es nicht immer  aber so kann man sagen man ist den rheinsteig "abgefahren"  und bissel tragen gehört dazu und macht auch bock find ich wenn man dann mit nem schönen trial belohnt wird 






gruß


----------



## Red Devil (11. Mai 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Boris, warst du das heute am Auge Gottes ? Wenn ja, sorry habe das irgenwie erst gerafft als ich schon wieder unten im Schmelztal war



Hey Marco

...dachte schon du ignorierst mich, weil ich nicht mehr so oft mit fahre! 

Nee, nee ...aber ist schon ok ...hatte mir schon fast gedacht das du in Eile warst! Aber ich versuche demnächst häufiger noch mal bei ner Tour dabei zu sein (dat Monsterchen hat sich heute auch schon beschwert) ...dann erkennst du mich bestimmt auch leichter wieder! 

CU Bor!s


----------



## picard2893 (11. Mai 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> joap das stimmt allerdings, fahrbar war es nicht immer  aber so kann man sagen man ist den rheinsteig "abgefahren"  und bissel tragen gehört dazu und macht auch bock find ich wenn man dann mit nem schönen trial belohnt wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wo ist denn das bitte?! Sieht cool aus. Mein Bikekollege und ich grasen momentan auch seit einer Woche das Siebengebirge ab. Aber an dieser Stelle sind wir glaub ich noch nicht vorbeigekommen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Mai 2009)

uff keine ahnung wo das war, irgendwo auf dem rheinsteig zwischen bonn und wiesbaden  sowas findet man net direkt im siebengebirge... war schon nen stück richtung süden!


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das bitte?! Sieht cool aus. Mein Bikekollege und ich grasen momentan auch seit einer Woche das Siebengebirge ab. Aber an dieser Stelle sind wir glaub ich noch nicht vorbeigekommen.



Das dürfte die Ruppertsklamm an der Lahn sein.....da kannst du im 7Gebirge lange suchen


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2009)

Im Baybachtal an der Mosel hats gleich mehrere solche Ecken:

















Ich finds spassig, hat leichten Expeditionscharakter. Nur sollte man solche Strecken NIEMALS am Wochenende versuchen. Gründe dürften klar sein...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (12. Mai 2009)

tragen ? sowas fährt man *g


----------



## monsterchen (13. Mai 2009)

Zum Thema "Alles fahrbar",

diesmal aus dem Liteville Forum

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal einen dieser City-Trialer in entsprechendem "echten" Sektionen sehen...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. Mai 2009)

Guck mal Felix (Levelboss) zu, dann weisst Du es. In dem "TT Bad Breisig" - Video zu sehen mit blauem CD Prophet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (15. Mai 2009)

Noch mal etwas was zum Thema passt!

*KLICK*


----------



## Spooky (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Chris,

kleiner Hinweis zu morgen:

http://www.skiclub-badhonnef.de/

Das Kerngebiet solltet ihr besser meiden.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (16. Mai 2009)

Na das kann ja mal wieder heiter werden.

Mal ne andere Frage, weiß jemand wo ich an so ne 7G Karte rankomm, wie sie im 7G hängt.


----------



## picard2893 (16. Mai 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Na das kann ja mal wieder heiter werden.


 

Wir Freerider haben für morgen ähnliche Probleme...aber dem kann Abhilfe geleistet werden... 

et voilà, der Fussgängerschreck schlechthin:










Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, weiß jemand wo ich an so ne 7G Karte rankomm, wie sie im 7G hängt.


 
Die hätte ich auch gern. Ich hab ne große Karte, die von Köln bis Koblenz alles zeigt, aber viel zu ungenau ist... aber bis jetzt Fehlanzeige was ne genaue Karte für die 7 Hügel angeht...


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, weiß jemand wo ich an so ne 7G Karte rankomm, wie sie im 7G hängt.



In mehreren Stücken abfotografieren und auf dem A3 Farbdrucker auf der Arbeit ausdrucken...

Bei meinen ersten Touren ab ich das so gemacht, aber dann die Bilder in der Digicam mitgeführt. Zum nachschauen unterwegs reicht das auch.


----------



## Izual (16. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen Karten bekommste beim Landesvermessungsamt


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. Mai 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Na das kann ja mal wieder heiter werden.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage, weiß jemand wo ich an so ne 7G Karte rankomm, wie sie im 7G hängt.



Ich hab mir eine Karte bei der Drachenfels-Bahn gekauft. 

Bonn und das Siebengebirge
Nr. 22
Wanderkarte 1:25000
vom Landesvermessungsamt


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Mai 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eine Karte bei der Drachenfels-Bahn gekauft.
> 
> Bonn und das Siebengebirge
> Nr. 22
> ...





hmmm, da war doch was! im vinschgau-urlaub ist mir folgendes zu ohren gekommen:

timber und rote laterne: wir sehen uns beim schinderhannes.......!

und der war heute. und keiner von beiden war da traurig traurig


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Mai 2009)

Und dabei hatten wir sooooooo viel Spaß und zu lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,
will heute ab 18.30 ab Ramersdorf starten. 

Wer mitkommen mag, bitte per E-Mail melden!

schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## sun909 (22. Mai 2009)

Hi,
wir starten heute ab 14 Uhr in Beuel gen südliches 7G.

Wer mitkommen mag, bitte melden 

grüße
sun909


----------



## blitzfitz (24. Mai 2009)

ein bißchen Werbung auf vielfachen Wunsch ...

*Team Tomburg: Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents ............
*

Letztes Jahr war es etwas ruhig um mich, aber ich lebe noch. Also schreibt es Euch in den Kalender, es wird wieder Blitzfitztouren geben. 

Neben dem Team Tomburg Sommerfest (seid ihr schon angemeldet?) stehen nun auf dem Programm:


*Wiedtal Singletrails für Geniesser*
Anmeldung hier
Bericht einer ähnlichen Tour: hier 
*5 Biergärtentour*
Anmeldung hier hier
*Schwarzbrottour*
Anmeldung hier
*Bike & Cruise*
Termin steht noch nicht fest, aber wahrscheinlich im September.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ralf,
das sind ja gute Nachrichten 

Freu ich mich doch!

Wer morgen ab 16.30 eine Runde durcha 7G drehen will - Tempo Mittel,kein Heizen,runter schneller als hoch  , Schwierigkeit Mittel-
kann sich per PN oder Mail melden. Dauer 3-4h.

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Mai 2009)

hi!

wollte mich für morgen abmelden. kann leider nicht. muß was rundes ins eckige schießen.

viel spaß!

ciao thomas


----------



## high-far-fast (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Würde gerne mal bei Dir / Euch mitfahren...
Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht.
Wie wäre es Mi oder Do?
Gruß



sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> das sind ja gute Nachrichten
> 
> Freu ich mich doch!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Mai 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> VINSCHGAU 2009!
> 
> 
> Fortsetzung folgt.........



*wo bleibt die Fortsetzung 

Jonagold, Gala, Elstar, Braeburn, Cox Orange, Boskoop ...... *

hab leider keine hüpfenden Äpfel gefunden


----------



## Kalinka (29. Mai 2009)

Nachdem sich gestern einfach kein Regen einstellen wollte und außer chronischer Unlust keine meiner üblichen Ausreden griff..."musste ich wohl oder übel aufs Rad.
Eine schöne, schnelle, weite und hohe Runde für den Feierabend. Danke an den Guide Marco und die MitfahrerInnen fürs warten gegen Ende und das Gummibärchen.


----------



## Holzlarer (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Iris und Marco, 

war gestern doch auf einmal zu müde(muss am Radler gelegen haben), aber nochmal danke für den tollen Urlaubstag gestern. Mit den Getränke ausgeben ist nicht vergessen, ihr wart halt wieder mal zu schnell. Mensch erst ne Tour mim Liteville dann eine mim Giant, am 4.6. ist bei uns Sperrmüll , könnte sein das dann ein K2 dort steht. 
Die Bilder waren leider alle unscharf













Gruss Dirk


----------



## Spooky (1. Juni 2009)

Hiho,



Holzlarer schrieb:


> Mit den Getränke ausgeben ist nicht vergessen, ihr wart halt wieder mal zu schnell.


Keine Angst, habs nicht vergessen  


> Mensch erst ne Tour mim Liteville dann eine mim Giant, am 4.6. ist bei uns Sperrmüll , könnte sein das dann ein K2 dort steht.



Könnte langsam nen Holzlarer Bike-Verleih aufmachen. Und wieviel Spaß so ein richtiges Bike macht zeigt dieses leider unscharfe und abgehackte Foto:





Hier noch zwei weitere Impressionen:









Herrliche und mit 80km und 1.950hm auch tagesfüllenden Tour.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Juni 2009)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo Iris und Marco,
> 
> Mensch erst ne Tour mim Liteville dann eine mim Giant, am 4.6. ist bei uns Sperrmüll , könnte sein das dann ein K2 dort steht.
> 
> Gruss Dirk



*Das wär eine Schande .... Antiquitäten gehören ins Museum*


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juni 2009)

Wer hat Lust Freitrag nachmittag ab 17:00 Uhr was im 7Gebirge zu fahren? 
Und wie schaut es mit Samstag früh aus ab 10:00 Uhr.
*Regenerationstour?!?*


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. Juni 2009)

@marco

habe schon gedacht, meinereiner hätte was an den augen. was fährt den der dirk den da für ein rad.......


----------



## Holzlarer (3. Juni 2009)

Hmm, habs dann doch nicht übers Herz gebracht das K2 zu schrotten.  "Dank" Ede´s alter Manitou-Gabel geht das Leiden weiter. Immerhin 15mm mehr Federweg


----------



## high-far-fast (4. Juni 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust Freitrag nachmittag ab 17:00 Uhr was im 7Gebirge zu fahren?
> Und wie schaut es mit Samstag früh aus ab 10:00 Uhr.
> *Regenerationstour?!?*


 
Würde´s Freitag auch etwas eher gehen? ca. 16 Uhr oder alternativ wie wäre es mit Sonntag ab ca. 11 Uhr?
Hat da noch jemand Zeit?
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juni 2009)

high-far-fast schrieb:


> Würde´s Freitag auch etwas eher gehen? ca. 16 Uhr oder alternativ wie wäre es mit Sonntag ab ca. 11 Uhr?
> Hat da noch jemand Zeit?
> Gruß Dirk


Freitag muss ich erst den Hund nach Hause bringen, bespaßen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und beschmusen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, damit sie mir frei gibt...16:30 ist das früheste mit Hetzte.
Und Sonntag kann ich nicht, da hat meiner unvorhergesehen frei...
Samstag gerne früh z.B. 10:00, je später desto abbrech...will um 13:30 zu Hause sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (4. Juni 2009)

@kalinka:
wäre auch freitag ab 16.30 bis 17.00 Uhr dabei für ne kleine oder größere Feierabendrunde zu haben, d.h. ich fahr auf alle Fälle.
Treffpunkt könnte an der Dollendorfer Fähre sein und von da aus direkt den Sülzberg (das ist der Weinberg) hoch und ab in die hügel über Heisterbach-stenzelberg-ölbergrundweg-ölberg-margarethenhöhe-löwenburg-breiberge/kofferberge oder über milchhäuschen und nachtigallental zurück.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (4. Juni 2009)

................. oder wir fahren mal wieder "die Rampe" zur Löwenburg hoch


----------



## Kalinka (5. Juni 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> @kalinka:
> wäre auch freitag ab 16.30 bis 17.00 Uhr dabei für ne kleine oder größere Feierabendrunde zu haben, d.h. ich fahr auf alle Fälle.
> Treffpunkt könnte an der Dollendorfer Fähre sein und von da aus direkt den Sülzberg (das ist der Weinberg) hoch und ab in die hügel über Heisterbach-stenzelberg-ölbergrundweg-ölberg-margarethenhöhe-löwenburg-breiberge/kofferberge oder über milchhäuschen und nachtigallental zurück.


Sebastian, ich schick Dir ne sms, ob ich 17:00 nach Dollendorf komme.
Ich beiß mich hier gerade fest...bis 16:00 weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## high-far-fast (5. Juni 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag muss ich erst den Hund nach Hause bringen, bespaßen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber ich werde es heute (sehr wahrscheinlich) doch nicht schaffen. Schicke Dir per PN meine Handynr., da ich am Woende nur selten online bin. Falls Ihr / Du am Sa fahren solltet würde ich mich über eine kurze SMS freuen? Ja! 
Sonntag ab ca. 11 Uhr bin ich auf jeden Fall (und bei jeden Wetter) im 7G und freue mich über Mitfahrer.
Vielleicht kann mir dann mal jemand die Abfahrt vom Ölberg zum Gut Buschhof zeigen... 
Hoffe bis bald mal, Dirk


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (5. Juni 2009)

Abfahrt...hört sich gut an...wills auch wissen.....singletrail oder wanderweg??...


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juni 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag muss ich erst den Hund nach Hause bringen, bespaßen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*mmh ... hab ich wohl den falschen Fred für meine Antwort gewählt (MTB-Frauentreff)

Morgen um 11:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental ???
Sonntag fahr ich mit Bernd und seiner Isolde ein Einsteigerründchen im 7GB. Magst Du mit Thorsten mitkommen? Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.*


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahre heute auf alle Fälle. 17h Fähre Dollendoof, für den der mit will. Wer da ist ist da, wer nicht der nicht. Kein Guiding !!


----------



## Kalinka (5. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *mmh ... hab ich wohl den falschen Fred für meine Antwort gewählt (MTB-Frauentreff)
> 
> Morgen um 11:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental ???*


Jepp! Werde da sein und kann 3-4 h.


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Sonntag fahr ich mit Bernd und seiner Isolde ein Einsteigerründchen im 7GB. Magst Du mit Thorsten mitkommen? Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.*


Wohl eher nicht, da das seit langem mal ein ganzer freier gemeinsamer Tag für uns wird


----------



## chillmirage (6. Juni 2009)

hola kalinka

bleibt es bei eurem treff um elf? ich müsste hier so um zwanzig nach zehn weg um pünktlich am treff zu sein.

lieben gruss chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (6. Juni 2009)

da es in poppelsdorf schon regnet, denke ich ihr werdet nicht fahren. ergo: ich komme nicht :-/

lieben gruss chris


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Juni 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> da es in poppelsdorf schon regnet, denke ich ihr werdet nicht fahren. ergo: ich komme nicht :-/
> 
> lieben gruss chris



Ach Chris,
was hast Du denn für ein Wetter bestellt?
Bis bald mal und dann bring ich Dir die Übungen für den Rücken mit!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Chris wie sieht es mit den Hai-bikern aus? Passiert da noch mal was? Gruß Micha


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Juni 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> da es in poppelsdorf schon regnet, denke ich ihr werdet nicht fahren. ergo: ich komme nicht :-/
> 
> lieben gruss chris



na sowas - das bisschen Regen hält doch nicht ab. 

War ne nette kleine Runde zu Viert (Karin, Vera, Günther, Lissy) die aufgrund des Wetters verkürzt wurde.


----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2009)

Das Blätterdach hat den Regen anfangs gut abgehalten, für uns ging das heute vormittag noch, aber jetzt dauert der Regen schon etwas lange an


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2009)

Hi,
wollte heute nachmittag zu einer Tour durchs 7G starten. 

So ab 13.30 Uhr, Tempo langsam-mittel, Schwierigkeit mittel, Route nach Lust und Laune der Mitfahrer, aber eher traillastig 

Plane danach, einen Biergarten irgendwo am Rhein anzulaufen...

Wer Interesse hat, bitte kurz melden, ok?

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (17. Juni 2009)

Moin, 

fährt heute irgendwer ?

Werde vorraussichtlich so gegen 18:00 - 18:30 ab Köwi starten.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo Marco,
wir starten ab Oberkassel 

Magst du dich anschließen oder sind wir dir zu langsam 

Ansonsten treffen wir dich bestimmt wieder auf Löwenburg oder so...

schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## Spooky (17. Juni 2009)

Zu langsam ... wohl eher zu schnell. Bin diesen Monat bislang kaum zum biken gekommen. 

18:30 Uhr ab Ramadorf ist wahrscheinlich zu knapp, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja unterwegs.


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Zu langsam ... wohl eher zu schnell. Bin diesen Monat bislang kaum zum biken gekommen.
> 
> 18:30 Uhr ab Ramadorf ist wahrscheinlich zu knapp, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja unterwegs.



Hehe, 
dann hast du ja (endlich...) mal unser Tempo 

Wäre schön, wenn wir uns über den Weg laufen, anschließend steuern wir ja auch den Biergarten an.... 

vielleicht bis später
Carsten


----------



## Spooky (17. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hehe,
> dann hast du ja (endlich...) mal unser Tempo
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn wir uns über den Weg laufen, anschließend steuern wir ja auch *den* Biergarten an....
> ...



Definiere DEN Biergarten


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2009)

*DEN* Biergarten weiß ich noch nicht genau, spreche nachher mit Tom und schick dir dann eine SMS, ok?

grüße


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (17. Juni 2009)

hey...wenn ihr immer alle so oft im 7gebirge rumtourt, schmeißt doch mal pics von euch in den neuen fred 'zeigt her eure Siebengebirgs Pics'.....ist schade das davon viel zu wenige sieht...also knippst schön und haut in die tasten...


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juni 2009)

Würde mich am WE auch mal im 7GB umschauen und mich bei jemandem einklinken. Liebe Freeridetouren als CC-Rennen ....


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2009)

Hi,
WE ist besonders bei gutem Wetter schwierig, da im nördlichen Teil recht voll mit Touris, was immer wieder zu Schwierigkeiten führt...

Besser unter der Woche fahren oder ins südliche 7G ausweichen. FR-Touren fahren wir allerdings nicht, auch wenn wir versuchen, alle Trails mal mitzunehmen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juni 2009)

Habe selten vor 17h Feierabend und reise aus Köln an, da ist ne Erkundung der Gegend per Bike unter der Woche schwierig. Meinetwegen schaue ich mir auch den Süden an, bräuchte nur Anschluss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Naja, wenn 7Gebirge dann Sa vormittags. (11:00) Torsten arbeitet erst ab 12:30...da könnte ich bis 13:30 biken und dann den Hund sitten. Ich klär das mal ab.



Dann am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr im Nachtigallental. Wer mit möchte - einfach dasein  
- Guide gibts nicht
- planloses rauf und runter, hin und her, WAB und Trails
- ....


----------



## Loehr (3. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Dann am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr im Nachtigallental. Wer mit möchte - einfach dasein
> - Guide gibts nicht
> - planloses rauf und runter, hin und her, WAB und Trails
> - ....


Wie lange soll die Tour denn in etwa gehen?


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juli 2009)

Loehr schrieb:


> Wie lange soll die Tour denn in etwa gehen?



Karin hat bis ca. 13:00 Uhr Zeit, Bernd und ich werden bis ca. 16:00 Uhr fahren - oder so...

Aber das Nachtigallental liegt ja ziemlich zentral, so kann man jederzeit aussteigen


----------



## Loehr (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn heute nacht keine Unwetter mehr kommen sollten werde ich mich gerne anschließen. 
Ich gebe morgen früh noch mal kurz Bescheid.


----------



## Loehr (4. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Karin hat bis ca. 13:00 Uhr Zeit, Bernd und ich werden bis ca. 16:00 Uhr fahren - oder so...
> 
> Aber das Nachtigallental liegt ja ziemlich zentral, so kann man jederzeit aussteigen


Das Wetter ist ok. 
Von daher fahre ich mit und versuche pünktlich um 11 Uhr vor Ort zu sein.


----------



## Spooky (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

so, auch wir zwei beiden melden uns mehr oder weniger wohlbehalten aus dem Nauders Brixen Urlaub zurück.

Dank angeknackster Rippe war in der Brixen-Woche leider immer noch nicht wirklich an biken zu denken. (Na ja zwei 'kleine' Touren sind's dann doch geworden).

Aber Sightseeing kann ja auch mal ganz schön sein:





Dunkle Orte:





Komische Eingeborene:





Urige Hütten kann man auch per pedes erreichen:





Genauso wie das Kloster Säben oberhalb von Klausen:





Solche Trails zu wandern, tut dann aber doch manchmal weh:










Grüße
Marco


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juli 2009)

*Schön, das Ihr wieder da seid! Hoffentlich ist deine Rippe bald wieder in Ordnung. Freu mich schon auf wieder gemeinsame Touren.*


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Juli 2009)

hallo ihr zwei beiden.

willkommen zurück. das tut wirklich weh, wenn man da nicht mit dem mtb fahren kann

ciao thomas


----------



## Spooky (6. Juli 2009)

Moin,

Getreu dem Motto: Vor der Tour ist nach der Tour.

Ende Juli, Anfang August möchte ich die Ötzirunde mit Niederjoch, Eisjöchl, Tiefenbachferner und Timmelsjoch fahren. Das Ganze dürften so um die 130km und 6.500hm bei drei Fahrtagen sein, ist also an einem verlängerten WE machbar.

Wie siehts aus, jemand Interesse mitzukommen ?

Hier ein netter Bericht zur Einstimmung:

http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/oetz_2004/page_01.htm


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marco,
ich hätte Interesse, lieber aber Ende Juli...

schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Spooky (6. Juli 2009)

Hi Carsten,

tendiere momentan zum 31.07. - 03.08. muß das aber eh erst noch auf der Arbeit abklären.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2009)

ok,
würde mich freuen, wenn du mich auf dem laufenden hältst. 

Tel Nr. hast du ja 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Juli 2009)

Helge und ich haben bereits Urlaub genommen. Wir wollten eigentlich etwas Kultur auf uns ergehen lassen, aber vielleicht überlegen wir uns das noch mal anders.


----------



## Deutz (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe hier schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben.

Ich habe mich mit zwei Freunden zum Mountainbiken zusammen getan. Leider gehen uns langsam die Interessanten wege aus. Wäre jemand bereit uns Im Siebengebirge etwas herrum zu führen? Wir fahren immer so um die 50 km, allerdings zimlich rhuig. Wir sind halt noch im Training, grade ich habe lange keinen Sport gemacht und muss mich erstmal wieder etwas Fit machen. Bergab sind wir aber dennoch schon recht fix, wie ich finde.

Wäre schön, wenn sich jemand bereit erklären würde, sind eine gesellige kleine runde, bei der es öffters schonmal was zu lachen gibt. 

mfg Philipp


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2009)

Deutz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe hier schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben.
> 
> Ich habe mich mit zwei Freunden zum Mountainbiken zusammen getan. Leider gehen uns langsam die Interessanten wege aus. Wäre jemand bereit uns Im Siebengebirge etwas herrum zu führen? Wir fahren immer so um die 50 km, allerdings zimlich rhuig. Wir sind halt noch im Training, grade ich habe lange keinen Sport gemacht und muss mich erstmal wieder etwas Fit machen. Bergab sind wir aber dennoch schon recht fix, wie ich finde.
> ...



Hi,
ich darf mal den Marc zitieren 


- Dienstagstreff Bonn

- Tourentreff 7gebirge

- Kottenforst-Treff

Dort reinschauen oder ins LMB (Last Minute Biking), dort solltet ihr eigentlich ausreichend Anschluß finden 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (12. Juli 2009)

Wir fahren gleich zwei/drei Stündchen im 7G. 

Wer mit mag ruft an ...


----------



## Holzlarer (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach fast 6 Wochen Abstinenz, bin ich am Mittwoch erstmals wieder ne Tour gefahren und hab wieder was neues gelernt:

Selbstauslöser kann sehr gefährlich sein: !!!


Hab grad eben im KBU-Kalender-Thread das Bild mit Selbstauslöser von Energy im Wiedtal gesehen habe. War gestern dort ganz in der Nähe. Wollte diese schöne Stelle mit Selbstauslöser einfangen




Da mir dieses nicht gefiel





wollte ich noch ein zweites machen, als eine Wespe meinte ihren Stachel loszuwerden wollte. Witzigerweise hat der Selbsauslöser gerade geknippst, als ich den Stachel entferne.





Was aber nicht so witzig war, das dies nur der Markierungsstachel war und plötzlich ein ganzer Schwarm mich attackierte. Trotz schon vieler Stiche versuchte ich dummerweise noch Rad und Rucksack zu schnappen, was nicht nur scheiterte, sondern zig Stiche mehr einbrachte. Also erstmal Flucht, Hammer wie lange einen die "Biester" verfolgen, selbst hundert Meter weiter wurde ich noch gestochen. Den vielen Stichen Zoll tragend verabschiedet sich dann auch noch der Kreislauf, ohne Handy(im Rucksack) auch irgendwie blöd. Naja, nachdem sich der Kreislauf irgendwann wieder gefangen hatte musste ich zurück, wollte ja schliesslich keine Anzeige kriegen wegen Entsorgung von Altmetall im Wald. Dort habe ich dann gesehen, das ich den Rucksack genau vor nem Wespen-Erdloch gestellt habe, naja Künstlerpech. Nach einer 2 Std Horror-Rückfahrt mit Schwindel und Kopfschmerzen und einer Nacht voll Übelkeit ist jetzt aber alles wieder ok.

Hoffe das die nächsten Ausfahrten glücklicher verlaufen und freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour mit euch

Gruß Dirk


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juli 2009)

Zumindest sind deine Bilder nicht so unscharf. Kann aber auch an der wahrscheinlich unglaublichen Geschwindigkeit vom Energy liegen.

Also positiv denken und sofern nötig weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2009)

@Holzlarer

  ui ui, das hört sich gefährlich an! 
Nun gibt es eben noch einen Wespentrail, diesmal auf der anderen Rheinseite. 
Das Original wurde ja damals von Hammelhetzer, aka Ploughman (der Spamgott hab ihn selig) "entdeckt"...


@ultra2

jaja, es hat eben auch Vorteile den Berg schnell runterzukommen


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (16. Juli 2009)

krasse story....muss man sagen...wer rechnet mit sowas??...übel übel....gute besserung dir...


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juli 2009)

Oh man Dirk, da hast Du ja echt Schwein gehabt!
So alleine unterwegs zu sein ist halt doch nicht ganz ohne.
Zum Glück bist Du ja scheinbar nicht allergisch, sonst hätten wir den 
Bericht wohl eher in der Zeitung gelesen.
Gute Besserung
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juli 2009)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ...wollte ja schliesslich keine Anzeige kriegen wegen Entsorgung von Altmetall im Wald.


Das wäre zumindest eine überzeugende Art dieses Rad loszuerden
Aber Du scheinst neben einer Menge Viehzeug um Dich rum auch nen Schwarm Schutzengel zu haben...Schön, daß es Dir wieder gut geht!


----------



## Spooky (17. Juli 2009)

Hi Dirk,

Mensch, erst hört man wochenlang gar nix von dir und dann sowas. Das hört sich ja mal richtig übel an, gut das dir dabei nicht mehr passiert ist. 

War das die Stelle, wo wir vor ein paar Wochen auch unterwegs waren ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2009)

Jepp, die Biester können schon ziemlich nachtragend sein 
Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Juli 2009)

mensch dirk, da hast du ja mächtig schwein gehabt.
haben gestern noch über dich gesprochen, ob den der alte holzlarer noch lebt.
jaja, und dann liest man das von dir.

dann mach es mal gut und laß dich mal wieder bei einer tour blicken.

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (31. August 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos als Nachtrag zu der Ötzirunde mit Helge und Dirk

Dirk in der 'Abfahrt' von der Kleblealm





Helge auf dem Gletschertrail nach Vent





Wasserfall auf dem Trail





Kurz vor der Martin-Busch-Hütte





Morgens um 07:00 auf der Martin-Busch





Similaungletscher





Such die Biker





Dirk in der Abfahrt vom Niederjoch





Helge auch irgendwo da





Der Erleuchtete





Stettiner Hütte vom Eisjöchl aus





Eisjöchl Richtung Pfelders





Irgendwo in der Nähe der Karlsruher Hütte





Wiesletrail





Noch mehr Pics gibt's im Album:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/21337


Ah goile Runde wars.

Bis denne Marco


----------



## Schnucki (1. September 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Fotos als Nachtrag zu der Ötzirunde mit Helge und Dirk
> Ah goile Runde wars.
> 
> Bis denne Marco



Oh ja das sieht echt super aus!!!! Muss mal mehr Urlaub machen   mit Bike....


----------



## Holzlarer (1. September 2009)

Hallo Marco, 

schön das ihr heil zurück seid. Jau herrlich wars, aber irgendwie fangen direkt die Beine wieder an zu brennen und der Rücken zu schmerzen 
Wie wars denn noch so in Bella-Italia? Gibts doch bestimmt auch noch schöne Pics von.



> @Schnucki:Muss mal mehr Urlaub machen  mit Bike....


...denn der Garda-See ist ja schon eine Woche her


----------



## Spooky (1. September 2009)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> schön das ihr heil zurück seid. Jau herrlich wars, aber irgendwie fangen direkt die Beine wieder an zu brennen und der Rücken zu schmerzen
> Wie wars denn noch so in Bella-Italia? Gibts doch bestimmt auch noch schöne Pics von.
> ...



Jo, waren zwar nur noch zwei Tage aber trotzdem noch ganz nett. Nur irgendwie fehlte uns beiden die Motivation nach der Ötzirunde. 

Alles weitere dann Donnerstag abend, gelle 

Hier übrigens noch was aus der Kategorie, wir Biker zerstören die Wege:





Oder aber die schönen Seiten des Siebengebirges:


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. September 2009)

*Die Auseinandersetzung zum Thema Nationalpark spitzt sich zu. Viel Zeit ist nicht mehr. Damit es auch zukünftig noch einigermaßen attraktive Touren im Siebengebirge gibt, ist es sinnvoll, die Wege/Trails zu benennen, die auch zukünftig für uns legal befahrbar sein sollen. Wir sollten zumindest versucht haben, darum zu kämpfen. Nichts tun heißt aufgeben. Dann haben die Befürworter für ein nahezu bikefreies Siebengebirge leichtes Spiel. Wehren wir uns! *

*Hier** gibt es weitere Informationen, insbesondere der Beitrag Nr. 353 sei ans Herz gelegt. In der neu gegründeten **Interessengemeinschaft** bitte die Wege/Trails kennzeichnen, die auch für die Zukunft befahrbar bleiben sollten. Wer dies nicht in der IG tun möchte, kann die Karte auch an office[at]dimb.de senden.*

*Ich vermisse noch viele der Siebengebirgler in der IG - Ihr seid doch die Experten!*


----------



## wollschwein (9. September 2009)

würde mich über begleitung freuen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9094

rest steht ja drinne


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> würde mich über begleitung freuen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9094
> 
> rest steht ja drinne



Tja würde ja gerne aber das ist mir zu früh


----------



## wollschwein (9. September 2009)

@stunt-beck ab wann könntest du denn?


----------



## TriggerLH (9. September 2009)

Hallo, 

hätte auch tierisch Lust mitzufahren. 
Vorallem ist Dienstag mein freier Tag! 
Nun kann es aber sein, das ich Besuch bekomme und im Raum Hennef eine kleinere Tour fahren werde (50km/1000HM werden für meinen Schwager zu viel sein, hoffe das ich mich damit nicht übernehmen würde). Falls sich bei mir dahingehend etwas ändert, wäre ich super gerne dabei. Werde mich dann direkt im LMB anmelden.

Die Besten Grüße,

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (9. September 2009)

wie schon geschrieben, es wird auch mal vorkommen das ich schieben werde,kann ja auch jederzeit verkürzt werden
also wenn ihr beide lust habt, dann anmelden


----------



## TriggerLH (9. September 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> wie schon geschrieben, es wird auch mal vorkommen das ich schieben werde,kann ja auch jederzeit verkürzt werden
> also wenn ihr beide lust habt, dann anmelden



Ich werde meine Überredungskunst bis aufs äusserste ausreizen und schauen, ob er mitkommen möchte. Falls er aber gar nicht vorbeikommt, ist meine Anmeldung sicher!

Grüße


----------



## wollschwein (13. September 2009)

die angebotene tour von mir am 15.9. steht noch drinne und kann in der uhrzeit noch anch hinten verlegt werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9094


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. September 2009)

Möglich, daß wir uns anschließen. Sollte allerdings trocken bleiben. Uhrzeit ist ok! Abends gehts ja dann noch mal mit dem Dienstagstreff nach Pützchen


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. September 2009)

Ist von euch einer beim Löwenburglauf nächsten Sonntag mit am Start?


----------



## wollschwein (13. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Möglich, daß wir uns anschließen. Sollte allerdings trocken bleiben. Uhrzeit ist ok! Abends gehts ja dann noch mal mit dem Dienstagstreff nach Pützchen




wenn meine freundin abends frei hat, wollten wir abends auch noch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (14. September 2009)

pützchen hat sich erledigt, meine freundin muss arbeiten


----------



## TriggerLH (14. September 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> pützchen hat sich erledigt, meine freundin muss arbeiten



Wie siehts denn morgen so mit der Tour aus? Das Wetter ist ja heute echt bescheiden und morgen soll es wohl erst gegen Mittag besser werden, fahrt ihr trotzdem?

Grüße, Lars


----------



## Redfraggle (22. September 2009)

Hallo Marco,

mußte mich leider wieder von der Drachenblutvernichtungstour abmelden,
da ich gerade erst gepeilt habe, daß das ein Montag ist.
Da muß ich immer gaaaanz lange arbeiten !

Grüße Barbara


----------



## Spooky (23. September 2009)

Hi Barbara,

schade das es bei dir nicht klappt. Werde mal nachhören, ob die das Winzerfest nicht um einen Tag verlängern können. 


Bis dann
Marco


----------



## der.anderehelge (23. September 2009)

Hi, melde mich zurück aus dem Land des ewigen Gleitfluges. Wir sind 3 Tage bei Sonnenschein Riesenslalom gefahren.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Winzerfest.

















Ich glaube auch dieses Bild erklärt den Unterschied zu anderen Orten gut:







Wir sehen uns auf dem Winzerfest.

Gruß Helge



PS: Pudelarsch fliegt wieder.


----------



## Spooky (24. September 2009)

Auch da hin will, ... jetzt sofort


----------



## Marc B (25. September 2009)

Bin morgen früh im 7gebirge unterwegs: Search for the holy trails, hehe


----------



## gt_giuseppe (29. September 2009)

Hi,

fahre die Woche über im Ruhrgebiet 1 bis 2 mal bei verschiedenen Fahrgemeinschaften mit. Fast jeden Samstag Morgen fahre ich im Siebengebirge und bin auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern.
Die Runde ab 14 Uhr von den 7hillern ist mir zu spät
(nicht sehr Familien kompatibel).
Daher der Samstag Vormittag. Startzeit ist bei mir flexibel.
Meist fahre ich so zwischen 8:30 und 9 Uhr von der Fähre Dollendorf aus los (komme aus Godesberg). Diesen Samstag den 3. Oktober kann ich leider nicht (ist ja auch Feiertag ).

Würde mich sehr freuen, falls sich einer von euch mal anschließt. 
Falls ein paar mehr Leute interessiert sind, bin ich auch bereit eine regelmäßige Fahrgemeinschaft im LMB zu veröffentlichen.

Würd mich freuen von euch zu hören.

Gruß

Giuseppe


----------



## Spooky (5. Oktober 2009)

Mist, ausgerechnet heute behalten die Wetterfutzis mal Recht und pünktich um 14:00 Uhr fängt's richtig an zu regnen.

Damit ist die Tour für heute abend *gecancelt*.

Der Besuch des Winzerfestes ist damit aber *nicht* abgesagt.

19:00 Treffpunkt am Bahnnhof in Königswinter. (oder fünf Minuten früher bei uns daheim)


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2009)

gt_giuseppe schrieb:


> Die Runde ab 14 Uhr von den 7hillern ist mir zu spät (nicht sehr Familien kompatibel).
> 
> Meist fahre ich so zwischen 8:30 und 9 Uhr



...nicht sehr ausschlaf-kompatibel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt_giuseppe (5. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...nicht sehr ausschlaf-kompatibel...


 
Mit dem Ausschlafen...dies ist wohl wahr...andererseits ist das 7gb um die Zeit viel weniger mit Wanderern bevölkert...

Bin natürlich zu Kompromissen bereit...Wie wärs mit 9:30 Uhr ?  

Gruß
Giuseppe


----------



## Spooky (23. Oktober 2009)

Schwer ruhig geworden hier ...

Hier ein kleiner Programmhinweis:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9358


Beste Grüße
Marco


----------



## Krampe (5. November 2009)

Stimmt,
was ist mit euch los?
Wollte mich eigentlich informieren ob das Siebengebirge noch da steht wo ich es zuletzt gesehen habe...
Gruß Christof


----------



## Spooky (5. November 2009)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wollte mich eigentlich informieren ob das Siebengebirge noch da steht wo ich es zuletzt gesehen habe...



Kein Plan, ist dunkel gehe morgen mal gucken


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. November 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Kein Plan, ist dunkel gehe morgen mal gucken




Ist noch da! Und Spaß machts auch noch


----------



## tobi.ass (9. November 2009)

Hallo, habe am Sonntag auf einem Trail unterhalb der Breiberge einen Radcomputer "Sigma Sport BC 1200" mit einem Teil vom Sensor gefunden. Wer sich da scheinbar lang gemacht hat und das Teil seitdem an seinem Bike vermisst kann sich per PM bei mir melden. Für die Scherzkekse unter Euch: Die Verlusstelle und ein paar andere Deteils sollten schon treffend genannt werden können.

Greetz Tobi


----------



## art.nagel (12. November 2009)

Bonsoir an alle,
etwas kurzfristig, aber wer von euch bock hat morgen früh entspannt in den sieben Bergen Bergfahrrad zu fahren, der sei herzlich um viertel vor neun an der Fähre in Mehlem willkommen.
Fahren gemütlich rauf und mit breitem Grinsen runter. Sind bis jetzt zu dritt. Wir werden Löwenburg, Nonnenstromberg und sonst spontan fahren.
Gutes Nächtle, Arthur

@Tobi.ass: Am Wochenende mal wieder zusammen Fahren?


----------



## tobi.ass (13. November 2009)

liebend gerne ... hab leider aber ne fette Grippe ... nee, nix vom Schwein ... und werde dieses Wochenende mich noch kurrieren müssen. Aber ne Fangopackung aus dem 7GB wär mal wieder was


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2009)

Hallo Spooky,

danke fürs aktualisieren des lokalen Rankings.

Es fehlen aber noch:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/222

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/223

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/353

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/63

und eventuell noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (13. November 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,659577,00.html


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. November 2009)

Lokales Ranking - wo 
Sind die hier schon "vereinnahmt"?

Thx für Arbeit, Mühe, Nerven.... !


----------



## Spooky (13. November 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Lokales Ranking - wo
> Sind die hier schon "vereinnahmt"?
> 
> Thx für Arbeit, Mühe, Nerven.... !



Da wo's die letzten zwei Jahre auch schon war: 

http://wp.mtbsite.de/

Und nein, ihr fehlt noch. Wer kann denn auch ahnen das so U-Boote wie der Frosch und die Krampe pünktlich zum WP wieder auftauchen. 

Bis heute abend seit ihr drin.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. November 2009)

Wäre klasse wenn du noch die Just for fun Riders Team I-III mit rein nehmen könntest,sind ja auch aus dem Forum un der Region!


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2009)

Spooky: DANKE!!!


----------



## jokomen (13. November 2009)

Hey,

ihr habt wohl Angst vor den Trailjunkies, was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (13. November 2009)

Mensch Marco ..dürfen auch kleine Teams in euer Ranking?? 

Yes ..es gibt sie noch, die "guten alten Dinge"! 

Die *Siebenjebirchs Zwerje *..genau die!  Auch wenn sie *hmm* ..ja, nicht nur dem Namen nach ein kleines Team sind!  *lach*

Gruß Boris


----------



## Spooky (13. November 2009)

Alle o.g. Teams werden jetzt im Lokalranking geführt. Die Liste wird übrigens zu jeder vollen Stunde aktualisiert. 

Wer sonst noch berechtigtes Interesse an der Aufnahme in die Liste hat, kann dies durch Zahlung eines kleines Obolus in Form von kühlen Gerstensaft oder warmen Glühweins an das Team SevenUp erkaufen 

@Jokomen: pfff legendär, pfff Angst, ... Sollte ihr zuviele Punkte habe drehe ich das Ranking einfach um 

@Boris: Watt is denn mit den anderen Zwerjen, alle keinen Bock ? Bikes bei Ebay wegen Hobbyaufgabe


----------



## Red Devil (14. November 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Boris: Watt is denn mit den anderen Zwerjen, alle keinen Bock ? Bikes bei Ebay wegen Hobbyaufgabe


Moin Marco

...keine Sorge sind alle noch aktiv!  ...nur eben nicht beim WP! 
Den muß ich dann eben alleine (ausser Markus meldet sich doch noch an) bestreiten! 

Gruß von den südlichen Zwerjen

Boris


----------



## Ommer (14. November 2009)

Hallo Marco,

ist es möglich, die
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/14
und
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/139

in die Liste aufzunehmen?


Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Spooky (14. November 2009)

seit drin ...



Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> ist es möglich, die
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/14
> ...


----------



## jokomen (16. November 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Jokomen: pfff legendär, pfff Angst, ... Sollte ihr zuviele Punkte habe drehe ich das Ranking einfach um



Danke Spooky für die Aufnahme , ist aber auch keine schlechte Idee, mit dem Umdrehen des Rankings. Dann sind wir halt erster von Unten.


----------



## jenzz (17. November 2009)

Hallo,

wäre es möglich, unser Team *KFL* *H*ard*C*ore *W*ellness auch noch in das lokale Ranking aufzunehmen? Wir wollen auch gern eine zweistellige Platzierung...

Viele Grüße,

Jens


----------



## ultra2 (24. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6575225&postcount=85

Könntest du Marco?


----------



## Crissi (26. November 2009)

Hi,

bitte um Aufnahme unseres Teams in die Liste.

Hoffe wir sind es wert!

Gruß

Crissi


----------



## Crissi (26. November 2009)

Hi,

könntet ihr uns auch in die Liste aufnehmen. Am unteren Ende der Liste ist Punktemäßig noch zu viel Platz!


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/27


Vielen Dank!

Gruß Crissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (26. November 2009)

@Crissi: drin

@all: Anfang nächster Woche möchte ich die Location für das Weihnachtsevent reservieren. Also wer noch einen Platz möchte, bitte eintragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9358


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Loehr (27. November 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Crissi: drin
> 
> @all: Anfang nächster Woche möchte ich die Location für das Weihnachtsevent reservieren. Also wer noch einen Platz möchte, bitte eintragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9358
> 
> ...



Ich trage mich mal unter Vorbehalt zu dem Event ein.
Wenn es mit meiner Genesung so weiter geht, müßte es aber klappen. 

Bis dann
Lorenz


----------



## Spooky (30. November 2009)

Sodele,

habe gerade in der Pizzeria Tuscolo in Bonn für 20 Personen reserviert. Es gibt also noch Last-Minute-Plätze ...


Freue mich drauf und bis denne
Marco


----------



## Redfraggle (30. November 2009)

Loehr schrieb:


> Ich trage mich mal unter Vorbehalt zu dem Event ein.
> Wenn es mit meiner Genesung so weiter geht, müßte es aber klappen.
> 
> Bis dann
> Lorenz



Hey Lorenz, was ist denn passiert?
Oder leidest Du am Schweinegrippevirus ?
In jedem Falle wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> habe gerade in der Pizzeria Tuscolo in Bonn für 20 Personen reserviert. Es gibt also noch Last-Minute-Plätze ...
> 
> ...



Sehr gut 

grüße


----------



## kamikaze68 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Spooky,

bitte uns auch in das lokale Ranking aufnehmen.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/409

Grüße aus Oberpleis!


----------



## Loehr (2. Dezember 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hey Lorenz, was ist denn passiert?
> Oder leidest Du am Schweinegrippevirus ?
> In jedem Falle wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung!
> Gruß Barbara



Hallo Barbara,

Schweinegrippe wäre schön. 
Nein Spaß beiseite, ich hatte am 3.10. einen sehr schweren Unfall mit dem Mtb und jetzt 2 x Geburtstag im Jahr. 
Wie schon erwähnt, hoffe ich, daß die Genesung so weitergeht und ich beim "Spooky Event" endlich mal wieder Mtbiker um mich rum habe. 
Vielleicht kommt Ihr ja auch noch dazu.

Grüße nach Alfter
Lorenz


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Dezember 2009)

Oh je... dann einmal "gute Besserung", nach fast zwei Monaten dürftest Du die Faxen dicke haben . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja einmal ungerädert.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Tourentreffler/innen 7G!

Bin neu hier im Forum und suche ähnlich Tickende ! Touren,Techniktratsch und andere Schweinereien.Wo?Im 7G,Eifel,im Sommer die Alpen ect.
Wo kann man sich vorstellen,wer passt zu wem,stimmt die Chemie??
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Dezember 2009)

In diesem Falle empfiehlt sich der übliche Werdegang eines IBC-Forumsbikers: Mitfahren bei diversen Biketouren (LMB und Threads im Auge behalten), sich beim Stammtisch (siehe eigenen Thread, stets letzter Freitag im Monat) einmal sehen lassen - dann klappts auch mit dem Techniktratsch un den übrigen Wünschen .


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. Dezember 2009)

Eifelwolf

Du bist der Forumprofi!? Wer trifft sich wo?Meine alte Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst,Familie,Beruf und so! Gibts verschiedene Levels,Altersgruppen,Treffs uä.
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Dezember 2009)

Nur Forums-User .
- fürs dating
- fürs schwaden

Ansonsten alles querbeet hier, völlig ungeordnet, unpreußisch - halt rheinisch perfekt durchorganisiert  - muss man erleben, kann man nicht beschreiben. Fahr einfach mit, überall, probiers aus. Kriterium ist Deine Fitness und Deine Vorlieben, im LMB (s. o.) findest Du Anhaltspunkte, ob es annährend passt. Ansonsten lohnt Nachfrage im Thread oder beim Ausrichter. Dir ist sicherlich nicht entgangen, dass es hier im Köln-Bonner Lokalforum auch einige feste Treffs gibt. Details in den einzelnen Threads oder im LMB.


----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
also mal kurz lokal aufgeschlüsselt, da du in Bonn wohnst (?).

Es gibt als regelmäßige Runden die 

-"7Hiller", recht flott unterwegs (viele RR dabei); die fahren Samstags durch das 7G (Siebengebirge)

-die "Nachtbiker", treffen sich i.d.R. Dienstags bei T-Mobile in Beuel/Oberkassel. Auch eher schneller unterwegs, eher Forstautobahn (man korrigiere mich, wenn falsch  )
Nähere Infos im Thread.

-die "Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer", denen das Gemütlich im Namen hin und wieder aberkannt wird. Sind eher traillastig unterwegs. 
I.d.R. Dienstags, im Winterpokal aber auch an anderen Tagen und Wochenenden
Mehr Infos im Thread.

-Team Tomburg: machen sehr schöne Touren ab der Tomburg (google ist dein Freund), haben auch einen eigenen Thread, Vorsicht: Geschwindigkeit eher am oberen Level, d.h. wenn "mittel" eingetragen, kann das auch schon einmal schnell werden 
Mehr Infos im Thread

Sind jetzt mit Sicherheit nicht alle, aber den Rest hat dir der Eifelwolf ja schon mit auf den Weg gegeben...
Ergo einfach fragen, eigene Vorlieben beschreiben und dann an einer Tour anhängen...


grüße
sun909


----------



## gt_giuseppe (10. Dezember 2009)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Hallo Tourentreffler/innen 7G!
> 
> Bin neu hier im Forum und suche ähnlich Tickende ! Touren,Techniktratsch und andere Schweinereien.Wo?Im 7G,Eifel,im Sommer die Alpen ect.
> Wo kann man sich vorstellen,wer passt zu wem,stimmt die Chemie??
> Gruß sinus alba


 
Hi,
fahre fast jeden Samstag Morgen ab 8 Uhr im 7G. Starte meist ab Südbrücke Beuler Seite. Ab und an sind 2 - 3 Freunde dabei. Meist bin ich allein unterwegs...da...hier...alle...Laaaaaaaangschläfer  sind....
Fahre tendenziell moderat mit Tendenz Richtung Uphill und Trails.
In der Regel zwischen 700 - 1400 HM je nach Lust und Verfassung
auf relativ kurzer Distanz.
Falls Interesse  besteht mitzukommen einfach kurz ne PN (Persönliche Nachricht) senden oder natürlich auch über'n Kommentar in diesem Thread.
Gruß Giuseppe


----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi gt giuseppe

Klingt sooo gut! Entspricht exakt meinen Vorstellungen,was Zeit,Ort und Level angeht!
Meist bike ich Sonntags ab ca.8,weil dann im 7G noch wenig los ist,je nach Wetterlage ist ab ca.12 Völkerwanderung angesagt,und Streß vorpogrammiert! Ab und zu ein Samstag geht auch!
Der Level zwischen 700-1400 hm.geht hier im Mittelgebirge gut.Alpin muss deutlich mehr drin sein!
Wenns die Zeit zuläßt bike ich meist in der Vukan/Ruhr/Hocheifel!
Trails,Natur pur!!
Dank Dir für deinen Tip,werde sicherlich bald mal auftauchen!!!
sinus alba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. Dezember 2009)

HI Sun909

Danke für deinen Tip!Haste auch nen link zu den 7Hillern?
Kann nur am Wochenende!
sinus alba


----------



## gt_giuseppe (10. Dezember 2009)

sinus alba schrieb:


> HI Sun909
> 
> Danke für deinen Tip!Haste auch nen link zu den 7Hillern?
> Kann nur am Wochenende!
> sinus alba


 
http://www.7hills.de/
die Jungs fahren immer Samstags 14 Uhr.
Treffpunkt Fähre Königswinter.

Nette Truppe...sind teilweise fix unterwegs.

Mal sehen...da meine Jungs für Samstag mal wieder abgesagt
habe, fahre ich vielleicht auch mit. Muss ich mal
mit meinem Familien Management abchecken...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi gt giuseppe

Familienmanagment,Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor!!!!!!
Hab deine Tips gespeichert! Dank Dir!
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## gt_giuseppe (12. Dezember 2009)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Hi gt giuseppe
> 
> Familienmanagment,Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor!!!!!!
> Hab deine Tips gespeichert! Dank Dir!
> Gruß sinus alba


 
Hi Sinus Alba,

bin dann heute Nachmittag doch mit Moni in Bonn gewesen. Wir haben Weihnachtsgeschenke für unsere Kinder gekauft und lecker Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt getrunken  war ehrlich gesagt auch schön...und so richtig einladend ist das Wetter zum Biken ja momentan nicht...bis bald
Giuseppe


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi gt giuseppe

Klar geht Familie grundsätzlich vor,man/frau muss halt ein wenig planen so mit Biken,Kidis,Gattin ect. Freizeit ist eben schon ziemlich knapp bemessen auch wegen Beruf und so!Und Weihnachten verlangt volle Konzentration!!!
Gruß sinus alba 

Ps.In der Eifel liegt tatsächlich schon 2 cm Schnee,war um Gemünd/Burg Vogelsang am Sonntag biken, eine Mischung aus Schlamm-Und Schneeschlacht!! Schaltzüge festgefroren.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (20. Dezember 2009)

Th whom it may concern:
Wollt ich heut ne Runde im Schnee spielen gehen und was ist: Nach 30min Schaltzüge und/oder Schaltwerk oder irgendwas eingefroren, so dass die Schaltung nicht mehr ging.
Brennende Kälte im Gesicht und "Aua am Finger".
Wann wird das wieder wärmer


----------



## speedos (20. Dezember 2009)

Heute ist das schon fast ein Kindergeburtstag... Gestern waren es trotz Sonnenschein zwischen -8° und -10°. Das war aber schon fast grenzwertig mit meinen Equipment  aber nach gut 20 min. Fahrzeit, war es halbwegs auszuhalten mit den kalten Fingern. Bei der nächsten Tour werde ich mit Snowboard Handschuhen, Helm und Brille auf Tour gehen


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (20. Dezember 2009)

Hatte heute Snowboardhandschuhe. Problem: Wenig Gefühl am Bremshebel. Was ich mir definitiv hol ist ne "Balaclava" oder auch Sturmhaube. Nur hilft das nix, wenn die Schaltzüge einfrieren.

Gestern wollt ich auch fahren, aber da must ich Geschenke holen und hab den ganzen Tag wehmütig in die "Berge" geschaut


----------



## speedos (20. Dezember 2009)

Deswegen hatte ich mich gestern für die gefühlsechten  Röckl Handschuhe entschieden... Funktionieren und wärmen bei Temperaturen wie heute noch super, aber gestern waren die Dinger einfach zu dünn.
Fürs Gesicht nehm ich ein Buff von H.E.A.D. wenn es nicht ganz so kalt ist oder so ne Neoprenmaske vom Tschibo. Das Teil hat sich gestern mal wieder bewährt für seinen Preis von 5 

Mit der Schaltung hatte ich gestern auch leichte Probleme, aber die sind leider meißtens Hausgemacht... Wenn alles ordentlich geschmiert und geölt ist, arbeitet das Schaltwerk problemlos. Ansonsten hat die Technik einwandfrei funktioniert. Der Druckpunkt der Bremse war härter als sonst, aber nicht weiter tragisch, da eh nur zaghaftes Bremsen angesagt war.

Aber die 30 km haben auf jeden Fall mehr geschlaucht als sonst. Aber mir ist die frostige Kälte lieber, als der sonst leider übliche Matsch im Wald bei leichten Plus Temperaturen...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (20. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt schon. Es gibt nichts schöneres als bei Schnee im Siebengebirge zu fahren. Endlich mal Ruhe da oben (Schnee schluckt bekanntlich Schall) den Wanderern isset zu kalt und der Anblick ist einzigartig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

waren ja doch einige "Leidensgenossen" gestern unterwegs. Meine Roeckl-Handschuhe haben gestern auch ihren Dienst verweigert. Hatte mir mal irgendwann Handschuhe beim Real mit Batterien geholt, gestern erstmals benutzt und siehe da die funktionieren wirklich!! Allerdings mit gefühlsecht ist da nix! Großes Problem waren aber die Schuhe, Junge hatte ich Eisfüße. Die Temperaturen waren aber schon echt jeck, bin ins Dunkle reingefahren und hatte aum Ciclo -14° stehen. 
Leider hat auch die Kamera nur bei der Anfahrt zum 7GB funktioniert, Bilder sind daher nicht so pralle.









Waren aber trotz geringen Schnees tolle Eindrücke, daher meine Frage: 
Hat irgendeiner ein paar schöne Winter-Impressionen aus dem 7GB gemacht?


Und noch viel wichtiger, wie war denn gestern die WE-Feier, gibts da uch Bilder von, und kann man die auch veröffentlichen oder besser nicht?

Schöne Grüße aus dem Ennert, Dirk


----------



## Deleted 124581 (20. Dezember 2009)

HI 7G-ler

War heute Vormittag im 7G biken,Von Oberdollendorf zum Petersberg, Ölberg, Löwenburg,dann waren die Füße eine undeffenierbare Masse!
Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte,ist das die ICE SPIKER von Schwalbe genial sind,allerdings nur im Schnee und Eis.Auf Asphalt Traktorgefühl
und die Spikes sind ruck zuck runter!
Grüße sinus alba


----------



## Holzlarer (2. Januar 2010)

Da hat uns das neue Jahr aber direkt einen Traum-Wintertag geschenkt. 
Nur an das knarren des Eises unter einem muß ich mich noch gewöhnen.





und weil es so selten, ist aber auch im 7GB kann man kurz vor 15 Uhr noch als erster seine Spuren ziehen







Vielleicht gibts ja heute Nacht auch mal für uns ne ordentliche Portion Schnee, bin ja mal gespannt....

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig ein Fake!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (3. Januar 2010)

Heute Sonntag,sauviel Schnee,teilweise Fahrtechnisch grenzwertig,wos ein bischen fester war(Ölberg) gings mit den Ice Spiker super,soll wohl die Woche so bleiben!!

Frohes neues an alle Irren die jetzt noch biken!!!! sinus alba


----------



## Holzlarer (16. Januar 2010)

Mensch mittlerweile der 15.Tag Schnee hintereinander im 7GB und entgegen allem Gefasel der Wetterfrösche wieder mit Minustemperaturen (leider auch eisgem Wind) und tollen Eindrücken. Die Wahl des Sportgerätes fällt dagegen immer schwerer:





sah stellenweise wie frisch geschneit aus, vor allem im südlichem Teil:









Morgens scheints dann wohl endgültig vorbei zu sein, obwohl grad im Moment übelster Eisregen runter geht.

Hoffe ihr kommt alle gut dadurch.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Holzlarer (29. Januar 2010)

Wow hat das im 7GB geschneit!!!!!! War das geil vom Regen an der Sieg in den tiefsten Winter zu fahren. Hoffe nur die Bäume halten die Last, haben sich schon ganz schön gebogen  auch zum fahren langsam an der Grenze, wenns noch mehr wird pack ich echt noch die Langlauf-Ski aus, punktemäßig ja kein Unterschied 

Wünsch euch allen ein tolles weißes Wochenende!

Yeah, was für ein Winter!!


----------



## Trekki (29. Januar 2010)

Morgen, Samstag 14h: start an der Fähre, Köwi Altstadt. Von dort geht's in 7GB bis es dunkel wird.
Wer kommt mit?

- trekki, einer von den Orangen


----------



## Red Devil (30. Januar 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Wow hat das im 7GB geschneit!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, was für ein Winter!!



Hey Dirk ..geb dir ja recht, es war am Anfang ja ganz nett mit dem Schnee.  Aber inzwischen reichts mir persönlich ..vorallem weil wir mit jedermenge Arbeit nicht voran kommen! 

Aber ist schön zu lesen das du Spass hast!   *grinz*

Bis bald im Wald..

..der Rote Teufel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt_giuseppe (30. Januar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Morgen, Samstag 14h: start an der Fähre, Köwi Altstadt. Von dort geht's in 7GB bis es dunkel wird.
> Wer kommt mit?
> 
> - trekki, einer von den Orangen


 
Hmm...würd schon gern mitkommen...wobei ihr schon ganz schön schnell unterwegs seid  ...

...vielleicht bis später


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Morgen, Samstag 14h: start an der Fähre, Köwi Altstadt. Von dort geht's in 7GB bis es dunkel wird.
> Wer kommt mit?
> 
> - trekki, einer von den Orangen





Viel Spaß bei 20cm Neuschnee!


----------



## Trekki (30. Januar 2010)

Schnee gabs genug. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich jemals auf einem Schotterweg ohne Steigung oder Gefälle schieben musste, heute aber mehrmals.

Hier einige Bilder von heute Nachmittag



Beim ersten Aufstieg hat es noch gescheit, hier der Blick zur Drachenburg.




Wie auf den Postkarten vom Drachenfels zu sehen, ist hier immer gutes Wetter. So auch heute.




Am schönsten waren die Bäume, selbst auf den kleinsten Zweigen lag cm-weise Schnee, mein Rad stand von alleine







Auch wenn es so aussieht, das Problem war nicht der Alkohol. Entweder fährt man bis zur Nabe im Neuschnee oder auf einem 10cm breiten Streifen von fest getretenen Schnee. Wer neben diesem Streifen kommt, bleibt recht schnell im Neuschnee stecken.

Die Folge ist:




-trekki


----------



## Holzlarer (30. Januar 2010)

@Trekki: Schöne Bilder!!! Sieht nach viel Spass aus 
Tja wo sind die ganzen Wanderer, wenn man sie braucht?, und wenn es nur zum Schnee platt treten ist 

Sorry Boris aber das sah wieder mal richtig toll aus( jau, vor allem die verschneiten Zweige):











Leider gab die Sonne nur ganz kurz ihre Lichtspiele preis:





Das schönste, der Schnee bleibt bis Fr im 7GB und dann wird es kälter

Schönen Gruß us em weißen Ennert


----------



## Red Devil (31. Januar 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Sorry Boris aber das sah wieder mal richtig toll aus( jau, vor allem die verschneiten Zweige)



Ja doch Dirk ..sieht ganz nett aus!


----------



## Holzlarer (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab gestern nach der Arbeit im dunklem versucht im 7GB zu fahren aber nach ner Weile abgebrochen, weil entweder noch richtige Eispanzer auf den Wegen sind oder der angetaute Schnee noch zu hoch liegt.  

War einer heute unterwegs und kann mir sagen wo man einigermaßen fahren kann? 

Danke und Gruss Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. Februar 2010)

Hi Dirk

Heute 7/2 der gleiche Schei....,im 7gb sind die Temp.halt nicht so mild wie im Tal,es wird sich nach meiner Erfahrung noch mind.1-2 Wochen so halten!!Vereisungen,Verwehungen ect.Nächste Woche gibts wieder Dauerfrost,laut Kachelmann + co!!
Fahre seit 15 Jahren im 7gb,aber sowas hatten wir noch nie!!
Deshalb reichts mir im Moment,dieses ständige Wedeln mit dem Schwänzchen!!!
Gruß sinus alba
Ps. In der Eifel und so das gleiche!


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (7. Februar 2010)

krieg auch langsam zuviel. Scheiß Winter, scheiß Schnee. Wo es letztes Jahr noch einigermaßen ging, kommt man dieses Jahr agr nicht durch. zum k.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hab mal ne Frage an die Ortskundigen. Plane ne Asphaltrunde von der Heimat bis zum Drachenfels. Komm ich auf den Drachenfels auf Teer nur über die Strasse die von der L331 ( Königswinter - Margaretenhöhe ) abgeht ? oder kann man auch über die Drachenfelsstrasse vorbei an der Drachenburg anfahren ? Auf der Karte siehts so aus als ob die letzten Meter hier Fussweg sind. Danke und Gruß aus der Eifel.
Hubert


----------



## Holzlarer (7. Februar 2010)

Hi sinus, 

habs heute auch noch mal probiert, aber am besten Bike parken und zu Fuß weiter.....





Also der pulvrige Schnee hat mir echt viel besser gefallen.

Gut, nächste Woche ist sowieso Karneval, aber denke auch das die nächsten 2 Wochen kein vernünftiges biken im 7GB möglich ist.


Falls doch einer ein paar Tipps hat, wo man ganz gut fahren kann, her damit!!

Gruß Dirk und allen jecken viel spass beim fiere


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist endlich einmal ein ordentlicher Winter, und schon geht in diversen Threads das Gejammere los . Dabei kann man den Schnee doch soooo schön nutzen und alternativ zur einspurigen Fährte eines Einspurauchsommersportgerätes einmal eine doppelspurige Fährte eines Zweispurnichtsommersportgerätes genießen:





Für die Winterpokaljunkies: Zählt genauso wie Biken. Übrigens: Ab Mittwoch soll es wieder schneien....


----------



## Holzlarer (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Schraeg, 
Drachenfelsstrasse geht. Sind teilweise 17%, aber gut fahrbar. Oben links halten. Geht bis zur Plattform, für viele eh das Ziel, von da bis zur Ruine sinds nur ein paar Meter. Falls du noch nicht gefahren sein solltest, für Asphalt-Fahrten ist auch die Petersbergauffahrt sehr zu empfehlen. 

Viel Spass, Gruss Dirk 

@Eifelwolf: ja dieses komische Sportgerät schlummert auch noch irgendwo bei mir im Keller rum. Vielleicht sollte einer ja mal ne Tour ausschreiben....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2010)

Danke Dirk dann würd ich über Drachenfelsstrasse rauf und hinten wieder runter.
Petersberg ist aber Einbahnstrasse oder ? 

Weiss noch jemand wie oft bzw. in welchem Takt die Fähre Königswinter / Mehlem fährt ?
Auf der Webseite steht nur von wann bis wann die fährt.


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Februar 2010)

Weiß nicht, ob es einen offiziellen Takt gibt - sie fährt aber alle naselang (gefühlte alle 10 Minuten), auch, wenn nur zwei Biker an Bord sind


----------



## ultra2 (7. Februar 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Jetzt ist endlich einmal ein ordentlicher Winter, und schon geht in diversen Threads das Gejammere los .



Ist halt kein Langlaufforum. 

Aber schön haste es bei dir da gaaaaaaaanz weit draußen.


----------



## Holzlarer (7. Februar 2010)

Auch wenns auf den Karten anders aussieht, aber auch auf Aspahlt ist das letzte Stück zum Drachenfels Einbahnstrasse. Allerdings kurz. Aber zum Petersberg lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach trotzdem, weil es sich auch gut in die Tour einbinden lässt. Von Köwi (Oberweingartenweg,Lemmerzbad, dann Drachenfelsstr) hoch zum Drachenfels, dann über Hirschburg runter zur L331 parallel den Radweg hoch zum Abzweig Petersberg und dann sich die Serpentinen hoch schrauben, die runter auch Spass machen.

Gibt da sogar Zeiten zu, naja http://www.quaeldich.de/paesse/petersberg-pass/

Mit MTB würde da vielen jetzt auch noch ganz andere Sachen einfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Mit MTB würde da vielen jetzt auch noch ganz andere Sachen einfallen




Da komm ich dann später drauf zurück
Danke erstmal, damit kommm ich zurecht


----------



## Deleted 124581 (8. Februar 2010)

Hi Eifelwolf
Wegen Gejammere und so,biste im 7gb jetzt mal gefahren,so schöner Schnee wie in der Eifel is hier nicht mehr! Angetaut,gefroren, angetaut,gefroren usw mit teilweise 15 cm tiefen Spurrillen,gefroren,angetaut,gefroren usw!
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Jetzt ist endlich einmal ein ordentlicher Winter, und schon geht in diversen Threads das Gejammere los . Dabei kann man den Schnee doch soooo schön nutzen und alternativ zur einspurigen Fährte eines Einspurauchsommersportgerätes einmal eine doppelspurige Fährte eines Zweispurnichtsommersportgerätes genießen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so sah das per Bike aus: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MAb0PZ1Q-o"]YouTube- sch(n)ee wars[/ame]



EDIT: Hab den Track mal zusammen gehauen, so müsste es doch machbar sein mit dem Drachenfels oder ? Vielleicht kann auch mal einer ein Auge auf die durchfahrt im KoFo werfen ob die so mit dem RoadRunner machbar ist. Hab den Petersberg mal mit dran gehangen. Siehe Anhang
cya Hubert


----------



## Trekki (8. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Danke Dirk dann würd ich über Drachenfelsstrasse rauf und hinten wieder runter.
> Petersberg ist aber Einbahnstrasse oder ?
> 
> Weiss noch jemand wie oft bzw. in welchem Takt die Fähre Königswinter / Mehlem fährt ?
> Auf der Webseite steht nur von wann bis wann die fährt.



Der Petersberg ist eine Sackgasse, da währe eine Einbahnstrasse schlecht.

Die Fähre hat zwar keinen Takt aber einen Fährplan. Alternativ kannst Du auch von Rolandseck nach Bad Honnef übersetzten (Fährplan), ca. 5km südlich von Köwi. Abfahrt ist an der Südspitze der Insel Grafenwerth, Dein Track geht genau am Fähranlieger vorbei.

Die Drachenfelsstraße hat stellenweise sogar 21%, ist aber komplett fahrbar. Auch mit dem Rennrad, brennt aber in den Oberschenkeln.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,
die Webseite der Fähren hat ich gesehn, hatte mich nur gefragt wie oft die hin und her schippern, der Wolf hatte ja geschrieben das die gefühlt alle 10 min fahren.

Jo Sackgasse haste recht  

Sry das ich euch hier belästigt hab, aber die rechte Rheinseite und KoFo ist für mich bisher noch relativ unbekannt. Sollte sich ja aber im laufe des jahres ändern.

Schöne Jeroß
Hubert


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2010)

Ohne Visum kommste als Eifler eh nicht auf die Fähre...


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ohne Visum kommste als Eifler eh nicht auf die Fähre...


 
Für Geld machen die fast alles... und wenn dann ein Eifeler noch mit einer "Zehnerkarte" winkt . 

@ Hubert: Das ist am Rhein und im KoFo etwas anders als in der heimischen Eifel: Viele geteerte Wege, überall umherlatschende Leute, die dort auch der deutschen Sprache fast einhundertprozentig mächtigt sind (in der Eifel schon schwerer zu finden)... also verfahren kann man sich da kaum. In der Eifel findet man dagegen manche Verfahrer halt erst nach der Schneeschmelze im Frühjahr .


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. Februar 2010)

Zum ersten mal Tour wegen Überfüllung abgebrochen!!! Das ist schon heftig im7g mit so viel Schnee!Kann ich mich in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht erinnern so gekämpft zu haben! Also mir reichts jetzt mit Schnee und so!!Bei den ersten milden Sonnenstrahlen kill ich ne Flasche Schampus!!!!
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Bei den ersten milden Sonnenstrahlen kill ich ne Flasche Schampus!!!!



Ostern besoffen kommt aber auch nicht gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (14. Februar 2010)

Mir reichts auch mit eingefrorenen Händen, Füßen, Schaltwerken etc.

Exkommuniziert Frau Holle.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. Februar 2010)

Ostern ist,wenn ich richtig informiert bin ,die Fastenzeit vorbei,dh.Schapussssss!!
Und Frau Holle wird erschossen!!!
Oder gibts im Forum noch ein paar Masochisten??
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## Holzlarer (14. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht müßtet ihr wie in der Eifel einen Geisterzug organisieren, um die Wintergeister im 7GB zu verjagen, aber natürlich auf MTB´s:






(Geisterzug Blankenheim)

Aber mal ehrlich der Schnee heute war doch sowas von genial. Powder and grip ,Winterherz was willst du mehr? Im Gegensatz zur letzten Woche konnte man richtig gut biken. (Boris, äh und mittlerweile auch die anderen, hört mal weg) Von mir aus gerne noch mal 2 Wochen davon und dann Sommer

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. Februar 2010)

Man,es wird bald,hoffentlich Frühling!!
sinus alba


----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2010)

Wieso? Der Schnee erspart die Radwäsche und dicke Beine gibt es auch viel leichter.
Heute habe ich in 40km in 4h geschafft. Unter dem Schnee waren es nur Schotter+Asphaltwege.
Notwendige Radpflege: über einem Eimer auftauen lassen, Flecken abwischen. Fertig.
-trekki


----------



## Deleted 124581 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo trekki
Klar,endlich hatten wir mal richtigen Winter,und Winterimpressionen sind was tolles,hab auch einige Meter Film bei vielen schönen km im Schnee aufgenommen.Meist in der Ruhreifel ( Dreiborner Höhe ) oder Vulkaneifel !
Aber ich muss zugeben,es reicht,eine Schlammschlacht die dann folgt hat auch ihren Reiz! Dann das erste Grün,na ja irgentwann kommt das Ende des Winter!!!

Gruß sinus alba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (6. März 2010)

Ha, da muß man mal grad an nem 6 März sein Auto mit nem Besen vom Schnee befreien, im 7GB fallen mal nebenbei über Nacht 20cm Neuschnee.... Boris, du muß doch durchdrehen..  
Apropo durchdrehen, an manchen Stellen war mal wieder schieben angesagt, aber in der Sonne war´s nur geeeeiiilll!!!





immer wieder schön die erste Spur zu ziehen





naja, mangels Mitfahrer der Typ schon wieder





Die Pausengestaltung war ewas schwierig





ach ja, und dann die Sonne, die Sonne.......





Morgen solls übrigens 8 Stunden davon geben

na dann schönen Sonntag zusammen

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. März 2010)

Top Bilder, Dirk . Hoffen wir mal, daß es sich morgen lohnt die Kamera dabei zu haben.


----------



## Spooky (7. März 2010)

Hey Dirk,

klasse Bilder. 

Habe eben meine Stützräder ans Bike geschraubt und gucke mal, obs immer noch so toll aussieht. 


Bis demnächst
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (7. März 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Morgen solls übrigens 8 Stunden davon geben




Schnee???????


----------



## Holzlarer (7. März 2010)

Hi, 

Dank schön

Marco, wie liefs denn mit den Stützrädern? Hab mal geschaut aber keine 3 Spuren im Schnee gefunden
Wie siehts denn mit MI oder DO mal wieder mit ner kleinen Feierabenrunde aus( so 18:30)? 

Und Andreas, hat es sich gelohnt heute die Kamera mitzunehmen?
Gelohnt zu fahren fand ich bei der Sonne ja auf jeden Fall, obwohl teilweise seltsame Bedingungen, mal Eis, mal Schnee, mal Matsch, mal eisiger Wind, dann wieder wärmende Sonne... 









Gruß Dirk


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. März 2010)

Hi Dirk, 
nicht wirklich. Wir waren zwar nicht weit vom 7Gb, aber irgendwie wollte uns das Kaffee am Rhein, mit herrlicher Sonnenterasse, bis zur Abreise nicht aus seinen Fängen entlassen. Ärgerlich


----------



## Spooky (8. März 2010)

Hey Dirk,

wollte Mittwoch fahren, allerdings früher starten. Können aber gerne zumindest ein Stündchen oder so zusammen fahren. Wo sollen wir uns um 18:30 Uhr treffen ?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (8. März 2010)

Mensch Dirk, du entwickelst dich ja auch immer mehr zum Stunzi des KBU. Fantastische Bilder....und die meisten mit Selbstauslöser.

....auch wenn es immer wieder meine gleiche Leier ist: Dieses Bild wäre wieder ein tolles Kalenderblatt gewesen.



Holzlarer schrieb:


>



....TRAUMHAFT


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. März 2010)

Also,nicht mehr wirklich am 9/3 !! Ich will endlich Schlammschlachten!!! Schnee ist toll,aber Schnee von gestern!!
Grüß sinus alba


----------



## DeRalle (15. März 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ich will endlich Schlammschlachten!!! Schnee ist toll,aber Schnee von gestern!!
> Grüß sinus alba



Ich war am Samstag ausführlich im 7GB biken und es war noch viel Schnee und Eis, vor allem da, wo die Sonne nicht so hinkommt. Sehr anstrengend zu fahren. Aber die satte Schlammdusche incl. kleinem Ausrutscher gabs dann doch zum Schluss bei den Ofenkaulen, da ist schon alles getaut  !!

Der Frühling ist im Anmarsch - hoffe ich  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (18. März 2010)

der letzte Schnee lag heute unterhalb des Ölbergs und verendete so vor sich hin. 

Aber bitte was ist im 7G passiert. Ölbergrundweg fast abgeholzt, vor der Zufahr Drachenfels/Nachtigallental Kahlschlag? Was wird das da bitte? Zeitweise dachte ich, ich wär im Krisengebiet.


----------



## Holzlarer (18. März 2010)

So soll es sein, mal während der Woche einen Tag Auszeit genommen und was erwisch ich :den ersten "Kurz"-Tag der Saison. 

War dem 7GB zeitweise untreu, aber wann hat man schon Mal den Rheinsteig für sich alleine

Ein ausuferndes Sonnenbad ließ keine weiteren Bilder zu, und Dank der immer-mit-an-Board-Fenix hab ich auch den Weg nach Hause gefunden. 

Schloß Arenfels:




Gruß Dirk


----------



## Deleted 124581 (21. März 2010)

Xsenia(?) hat im 7G schwer gewütet.Einige Trails sind wegen Baumbruch unfahrbar.Heute endlich erste Schlammschlacht und verrecktes kl Kettenblatt.Viele MTBler sind trotzdem unterwegs!!
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## speedos (21. März 2010)

Stimmt... im Siebengebirge sind jede Menge Wege mit Bäumen versperrt. Find ich immer wieder verwunderlich, dass immer dort zuerst Holz gerückt wird, wo es nicht im Weg ist, bzw. für Personen gefährlich werden könnte. Die Wanderwege werden immer als letztes freigeräumt oder täuscht mich der Eindruck?!
Aber erschreckend, was für ein Schaden auf den Wegen angerichtet wurde


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2010)

Jup, konnten wir uns gestern auch von überzeugen ! Lohrberg runter liegt leider auch so nen Kawenzmann der wohl auch länger liegen bleibt. Leider an einer Stelle wo er richtig nervt. Ofenkaulen ähnlich. Hilft aber alles jammern nix................da bleibt es nur abzuwarten oder aktiv werden


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (22. März 2010)

Das war kein Sturmtief sondern diese Waldarbeiter. Was die mit dem Ölbergrundweg gemacht haben geht gar nicht und das unterhalb der Drachenburg stimmt auch nicht heiter.


----------



## Spooky (22. März 2010)

Hey SevenUper und Downer,

wer hat Sonntag Zeit und Lust auf ne WP-Abschlußtour ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Deleted 124581 (22. März 2010)

Welchen Sonntag,28. Um how Clock? Ab where ?
Bin perhabs dabei,wenns erlaubt ist!?
sinus alba


----------



## Holzlarer (23. März 2010)

Hallo Marco, 

jau Lust und Zeit!

und auch Lust auf ein Abschlußradler


@Zwergenwerfer: Hast Recht, an den meisten Stellen war das definitiv nicht das Sturmtief! Bin direkt nach dem Sturm gefahren und war froh, das dieser vergleichsweise wenig Schäden angerichtet hat. Und was ist jetzt? Riesenlichtungen, rücksichtslos zerfahrener Waldboden, der Wald eine einzige Baustelle, aber da wo Bäume wirklich gefährlich hängen wird nichts gemacht

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (23. März 2010)

Och (schade), aber wir sind schon für die CTF Brohltal verabredet.
Wenn sich was daran ändert, melde ich mich.




Spooky schrieb:


> Hey SevenUper und Downer,
> 
> wer hat Sonntag Zeit und Lust auf ne WP-Abschlußtour ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Och (schade), aber wir sind schon für die CTF Brohltal verabredet.
> Wenn sich was daran ändert, melde ich mich.



wie wäre es denn mit Samstag Nachmittag so um 15 Uhr??


----------



## Kalinka (23. März 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Och (schade), aber wir sind schon für die CTF Brohltal verabredet.
> Wenn sich was daran ändert, melde ich mich.


Dito!
Lissy, wann startet Ihr?


----------



## der.anderehelge (23. März 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hey SevenUper und Downer,
> 
> wer hat Sonntag Zeit und Lust auf ne WP-Abschlußtour ?
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,
ich hab (wahrscheinlich das ganze Wochenende) Besuch von einem zukünftigen Exkollegen. Ich will auch ein wenig beim Streichen der alten Wohnung helfen. Meine Begeisterung für Renovierungsarbeiten ist immer noch ungebrochen. Damit bin ich wohl für eine "echte" Abschlusstour am Wochenende raus und höchstens spontan dabei wenn was schief geht.

Als Alternative habe ich mir schon zurechtgeplant, am Donnerstag eine Feierabendtour hinzulegen (bin morgen leider in München). Konnte Daniel schon als Mitfahrer gewinnen. Der ist ja lange nicht gefahren. War am Samstag schon ein Riesenspaß mit Ihm. Wir wollen diesmal auch vor dem  "Trail" am Lengsdorfer Bach in voller Länge nicht zurück schrecken. Hat vielleicht noch einer Lust den Kottenforst winterpokaltechnisch zu bebiken? 

Ansonsten kann ich noch anbieten, dass Ihr nach der WP-Abschlußtour zum Radler trinken bei mir vorbei kommt. Wir wollen abends den Grill anwerfen und dann können wir gemeinsam den Roland beschimpfen. Ist wirklich das völlig falsche Wochenende für die Wohnungsübergabe.

Gruß und tschüß (geh jetzt mal Rad fashren)
Helge


----------



## Rote Laterne (23. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Dito!
> Lissy, wann startet Ihr?



Wir wollten um 9:00 Uhr da sein. Dann können wir ca. 9:30 Uhr starten.


----------



## Loehr (23. März 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wir wollten um 9:00 Uhr da sein. Dann können wir ca. 9:30 Uhr starten.



Da wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß.

Mein Comeback wird leider noch etwas dauern, aber es geht stetig bergauf.

Morgen werde ich nach fast 6 Monaten Pause mal wieder mein Mtb bewegen.

Viele Grüße 
Lorenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (23. März 2010)

Ich merk schon,eingeschworenes Team,Fremde dürfen nicht mit!


----------



## Holzlarer (24. März 2010)

Hallo Marco, 

meine Neffen haben mich grad darauf "hingewiesen", das der Samstag mir  besser passt, wäre auch für das Abschlußradler günstiger


@sinus: Natürlich sind andere Mitfahrer, also auch du, immer gerne willkommen, aber Marco hat erst mal nur angefragt und noch kein Termin festgelegt. Wie man sieht auch gar nicht so einfach, wenn Leute( ich ) ihr Wünsche ändern.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (24. März 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wir wollten um 9:00 Uhr da sein. Dann können wir ca. 9:30 Uhr starten.



Ok, klingt gut....aber wenn ich den Wetterbericht so höre


----------



## Kalinka (24. März 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> meine Neffen haben mich grad darauf "hingewiesen", das der Samstag mir  besser passt, wäre auch für das Abschlußradler günstiger


Nette Neffen, das paßt auch den RTFern besser. Da würde ich mich zeitweise anschließen, vielleicht hat Iris ja auch Lust.


----------



## Spooky (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Samstag wird bei uns mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht klappen, werde das aber gleich mal mit Iris bequatschen.

Ansonsten vertagen wir das ganze einfach um eine Woche, die Wettervorhersage sieht eh nich sooo prickelnd aus.

Melde mich noch


Grüße
Marco

@Sinus: Sobald ein Termin, eine Location, eine Startzeit, ein Ziel, eine ungefähre Dauer, .... feststehen, setze ich nen Termin ins LMB. Du kannst dich natürlich gerne anschließen


----------



## Spooky (25. März 2010)

Moin,

Samstag ist und bleibt schlecht bei uns, haben noch zuviel zu erledigen. 

Würde daher vorschlagen wir vertagen auf den 03. oder 04. April, dann könnten wir das eigentlich auch direkt mit einem Lana-Vortreffen vereinen ?!?!


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Kalinka (26. März 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> ...Würde daher vorschlagen wir vertagen auf den 03. oder 04. April, dann könnten wir das eigentlich auch direkt mit einem Lana-Vortreffen vereinen ?!?!
> Grüße
> Marco


Ja gerne, aber lieber 04. April, am 3. bin ich abends schon verplant.
Nachmittags bis 18:00 geht aber für Vortreffen auch am 03. (vorrausgesetzt:Lana=Tirol im Mai?)


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## Spooky (10. April 2010)

Ein kleiner Veranstaltungshinweis für morgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10022


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Loehr (11. April 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Veranstaltungshinweis für morgen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10022
> 
> ...



Mir fehlen leider noch ein paar Körner, befinde mich noch im Aufbautraining.

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß
Lorenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (11. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour u. die riegeltechnische Nothilfe durch Helge. War ne super Tour; ich bin total im A........ .

Was sagte denn der Tacho zuletzt?


----------



## MieMaMeise (11. April 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Was sagte denn der Tacho zuletzt?


Irgendwas mit 47km und 1100hm.


----------



## DeRalle (12. April 2010)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit 47km und 1100hm.



MOFA - habe mal reingeschaut - was ist das denn fürn komisches Zeug?!

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Red Devil (12. April 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Veranstaltungshinweis für morgen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10022
> 
> ...



..schade, ich hab´s verpennt!


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. April 2010)

*Siebengebirglerinnen und Siebengebirgler!*

Der Nationalpark ist abgewendet. Das ist gut so. Aber kein Grund zum Ausruhen. Was nun nicht nur droht, sondern auf jeden Fall kommt, ist der "Wegeplan" im Zuge der Novellierung der Ordnungbehördlichen Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet "Siebengebirge". Liest sich nicht nur bürokratisch, ist es auch. 

Genannter Wegeplan geht nun in seine letzte Planungsphase. Im Thread "Nationalpark Siebengebirge" ist im Post Nr. 447 der beabsichtigte Wegeplan als auch die Verordnung einsehbar. Schaut ihn Euch an. Sind dort Wege nicht mit blauen Punkte (= Radwege) gekennzeichnet, die es sein sollten? Dann meldet Euch bei Tilmann, der sich derzeit für die DIMB der Sache angenommen hat. Er, Südhesse und daher ohne Ortskenntnis, benötigt verständlicherweise die Unterstützung der 7GB-Locals. 
Vorab der Hinweis: Der Vorschlag, einfach alle Wege als Radwege auszuweisen, wird seitens der Behörde weder ernstgenommen noch umgesetzt werden. Wir müssen für unsere zusätzlich gewünschten Radwege Argumente liefern können.

Finden sich einige unterstützende Locals, können wir uns auch gerne einen Abend zusammensetzen. Sollten wir eine Fristverlängerung für die Abgabe der Stellungnahme erhalten, könnte dies z. B. beim nächsten Rhein-Sieg-MTB-Stammtisch erfolgen.

Es bikt sich relaxter, wenn man zukünftig auf möglichst vielen Strecken legal im Siebengebirge unterwegs ist, als ständig auf der Flucht zu sein .


----------



## Holzlarer (18. April 2010)

Eigentlich bin ich ja viel zu fertig , um noch was zu schreiben, und auch ohne auf den cyclo geschaut zu haben: das war lang heute, seeeehr laaang, aber genauso klasse

Karin, wie immer mit einem Lächeln unterwegs:





Lissy on Trail:





wo waren wir heute eigentlich nochmal?





Für in 2 Wochen wurde schon mal das fahren auf Waal-Wegen geübt





Ach einfach nur herrlich, in toller Landschaft und tollem Wetter biken......





Guide-Marco, mit dem heimlischen Ziel der Reise........... 





Mehr als ein Danke an alle Mitfahrer, dem Wettergott(ausser dem Gegenwind ) und besonders dem Guide bring ich heut nicht mehr raus

Bis die Tage

VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (19. April 2010)

Ja, ein dickes Danke auch von mir an den Guide und die netten Mitfahrer. Es war schön, trotz Abkürzung der geplanten Tour über die Straße durch die gesammelte weibliche Fraktion...80km auf der Uhr als wir endlich auf Grafenwerth im Biergarten eintrafen...das ist nicht wirklich abgekürzt. Leider kann ich nun nicht mehr mit nach Lana, da ich mich wie 60 fühle... und mit 60 wollte ich auf Treckingrad umsteigen und nur noch Täler fahren
Gab es wenigsten ein Nackensteak im Biergarten für die Herren?


----------



## Spooky (20. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, ein dickes Danke auch von mir an den Guide und die netten Mitfahrer. Es war schön, trotz Abkürzung der geplanten Tour über die Straße durch die gesammelte weibliche Fraktion...80km auf der Uhr als wir endlich auf Grafenwerth im Biergarten eintrafen...das ist nicht wirklich abgekürzt. Leider kann ich nun nicht mehr mit nach Lana, da ich mich wie 60 fühle... und mit 60 wollte ich auf Treckingrad umsteigen und nur noch Täler fahren
> Gab es wenigsten ein Nackensteak im Biergarten für die Herren?



Die Nackensteaks haben wir uns wegen der angekündigten Wartezeit verkniffen und sind lieber direkt nach Köwi durchgestartet. Mann, Mann, Mann, selten so am Ar$ch gewesen nach ner Tour. Die Idee der Nahrungsverweigerung am See war wohl doch nicht so gut  Aber das nenn ich doch mal eine Tagestour 11,5h unterwegs, davon über 7h Sattelzeit, aber scheee wars trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen). Mal schauen, wer sich zu einer Fortsetzung nächstes WE überreden lässt 

Sehen uns Freitag und wo sind eigentlich deine Fotos ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> ...Aber das nenn ich doch mal eine Tagestour 11,5h unterwegs, davon über 7h Sattelzeit, aber scheee wars trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen)....


Ja, dann wäre es auch nicht bei skeptischen Blicken, wegen Bernds Satteltuning geblieben, 
sondern erbitterte Kämpfe hätten stattgefunden!


​


Spooky schrieb:


> ...Mal schauen, wer sich zu einer Fortsetzung nächstes WE überreden lässt ...


RTF in Menden am Sonntag...also Samstag ginge



Spooky schrieb:


> ...Sehen uns Freitag und wo sind eigentlich deine Fotos ?...


Freitag? PN : Wo? Wann? Warum? Mit Wem?
*Fotos*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Löwe73 (21. April 2010)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe mal ' ne Frage. Ich habe selber schon " gegoogelt " aber nicht wirklich was passendes gefunden. Kennt jemand die unterschiedlichen Höhen der Bonner Stadtteile? Würde mich mal interessieren, um den Tahometer richtig einzustellen. Meiner hat zwar ne automatik und zeigt die aktuelle Höhe an.Vielleicht sollte ich das als Anhalt nehmen.

Danke und Gruß

Der Lannesdorfer Löwe


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2010)

Löwe73 schrieb:


> Ich habe selber schon " gegoogelt " ...




da warst du doch schon halbwegs richtig - in google earth sind die höhen recht genau erkennbar.


----------



## joscho (24. April 2010)

Löwe73 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die unterschiedlichen Höhen der Bonner Stadtteile?



Schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRTM-Daten

Dann weiß man auch, warum oft die berechneten Höhenmeter wenig mit den erfahrenen zu tun haben


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (26. April 2010)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=728855


Wer war denn da so engagiert ? Endlich mal was Gutes v. Bikern im 7G


----------



## speedos (26. April 2010)

Tja, was in den Köpfen einiger Zeitgenossen so vorgeht, möchte ich gar nicht wissen...
Letzte Woche habe ich im Bereich der umgestürzten Bäume am Lohrberg zufällig was leicht qualmen gesehen. Also mal lieber nachgeschaut, was da ist. Da lag da doch tatswahrhaftig ein brennender Zigarettenstummel zwischen den vertrockneten Ästen auf dem Boden und so langsam kockelte auch schon ein kleiner Ast...
War leider niemand weit und breit zu sehen, der dafür in Frage kam


----------



## Holzlarer (9. Mai 2010)

Der Regen von Lana... 

Soviel Regen, Hagel, Schnee , Kälte und Sturm hab ich im Mai auch noch nie erlebt.... Bewundernswert, die gute Stimmung: man könnte fast meinen ihr steht auf sowas   aber mal ehrlich Badehose: nicht gebraucht Meran2000-Track: nicht gebraucht Naturnser Alm: nicht möglich geilen1A-Weg: wegen Nässe geschoben warmen Rama: getrunken!!





sehen selbst bei der Pause cool aus:





der Typ kriegt einfach nicht genug von Nässe:




ab jetzt gings abwärts....





einfach ein Muss, auch im Regen:





unser Blumenkind :





Der Regen wurde härter...





und härter.....





ein Fake:








Unser Guide mit Thron, wie er den da hoch gekriegt hat....





Mir hats trotz allem viel Spass gemacht mit euch, DANKE!!!

(Zum Beweis )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. Mai 2010)

Da hat die Vinschgau Homepage ja voll ins Schwarze getroffen. 

Vinschgau - das Bike Paradies im Westen Südtirols

Für jeden Radbegeisterten die passende Herausforderung 

Der Vinschgau - das Bike Paradies für Jedermann - ist das sonnenreichste und zugleich das niederschlagärmste Tal der Alpen. In der Ferienregion Vinschgau ist das Biken mit seinem einzigartigen mediterranen Klima bereits von Anfang März bis Ende Oktober ein Erlebnis.​
Obwohl, über Ostern hat`s ja gestimmt.


----------



## Kalinka (11. Mai 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> In der Ferienregion Vinschgau ist das Biken mit seinem einzigartigen mediterranen Klima bereits von Anfang März bis Ende Oktober ein Erlebnis.


Ach, alles Auslegungssache...Unglaublich, daß man auch bei Dauerregen noch Spaß haben kann! Spätestens nach dem Abendessen und dem Feierabend-Bierchen, war alles nur noch halb so schlimm. Jedoch war eine Woche auch genug, denn Schwimmhäute sehen doof aus beim Biken. Ein Dank den Mitleidern...das ganze nächstes Jahr nochmal... diesmal mit Sonne und Kondition


----------



## Danboo (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

komme zwar nicht aus der Gegend, sind aber vor ein paar Wochen wetter-bedingt durch einen Teil des 7- Gebirges pedalliert Die Tour war bereits echt klasse und aufgrund dessen bin ich dann im www auf folgende Tour gestoßen: Singletrailtour durch das Siebengebirge

Genau jene habe ich mir für diesen Sonntag den 16.05. aufs Programm geschrieben... 

Hat evtl. jemand von euch "Locals" Zeit und Laune die Tour mitzu"surfen"?!?

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## Trekki (12. Mai 2010)

Die Beschreibung ist schön, da sind viele der schönsten Trails mit aufgenommen. Jedoch würde ich den Einstieg - entgegen der Beschreibung - über das Nachtigallental machen. Der Eselsweg ist einfach nur eine steile Asphaltstrecke.
1150Hm auf 33km ist normal für das 7GB.
-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Jedoch würde ich den Einstieg - entgegen der Beschreibung - über das Nachtigallental machen. Der Eselsweg ist einfach nur eine steile Asphaltstrecke...



Die Auffahrt geht doch über die "normale" Straße hoch zum Drachenfels. Der Eselsweg ist doch die Rampe neben der Zahnradbahn, oder? Schau mal auf die Karte. Hardy hat doch extra geschrieben, daß er nicht das Nachtigallental rauf will, um sich nicht gleich zu Beginn kaputt zu machen. Der Eselsweg wäre ja nochmal steiler!

Und Danboo: Sonntags auch bei schlechterem Wetter (bewölkt, so wie es aussieht) mit einigen Fußgängern rechnen! Gerade Drachenfels, Löwenburg + Ölberg sind die hauptfrequentierten Bereiche.


----------



## Danboo (13. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Auffahrt geht doch über die "normale" Straße hoch zum Drachenfels. Der Eselsweg ist doch die Rampe neben der Zahnradbahn, oder? Schau mal auf die Karte. Hardy hat doch extra geschrieben, daß er nicht das Nachtigallental rauf will, um sich nicht gleich zu Beginn kaputt zu machen. Der Eselsweg wäre ja nochmal steiler!
> 
> Und Danboo: Sonntags auch bei schlechterem Wetter (bewölkt, so wie es aussieht) mit einigen Fußgängern rechnen! Gerade Drachenfels, Löwenburg + Ölberg sind die hauptfrequentierten Bereiche.



Ich plane die Tour so zu fahren, wie sie ins Portal gestellt wurde. Die Sache hört sich für mich rund und schlüssig an. Nachdem ich vorletztes WE noch den Lago genießen durfte, muss ich mir meine Portion Singletrail jetzt einfach in der Nähe holen 

Wenn ein paar Wanderer in die Quere kommen, wird man sich in der Regel ja schon einig, auch wenn es ein wenig nerven wird...


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Mai 2010)

Danboo schrieb:


> Hat evtl. jemand von euch "Locals" Zeit und Laune die Tour mitzu"surfen"?!?



Hi,
kennen uns allerdings null im 7GB aus. Nur den Drachenfels bin ich auf der Fußgängerroute hochgekeucht. 
Würde mich aber gern mit Freundin anschließen. Lieben es trail- und abfahrtslastig.
Gruß,
Ferkel.


----------



## FFreak (15. Mai 2010)

Moin! 

Ich kenne mich leider erst im "vorderen Teil" des 7G gut aus (Ennert bis Petersberg), hätte aber trotzdem Lust mitzufahren. 

Wann soll es wo losgehen?

Grüße,
Stefan.


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2010)

Danboo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> komme zwar nicht aus der Gegend, sind aber vor ein paar Wochen wetter-bedingt durch einen Teil des 7- Gebirges pedalliert Die Tour war bereits echt klasse und aufgrund dessen bin ich dann im www auf folgende Tour gestoßen: Singletrailtour durch das Siebengebirge
> 
> ...



Nette Tour die ihr euch da ausgesucht habt. Bin sie letztes Jahr auch schon mal gefahren. Für dicke alte Männer wie mich stellenweise durchaus anstrengend.

Ich würde auch die "normale Straße" nehmen. Nicht so steil wie der Eselsweg und mit der ein oder anderen Panoramaaussicht.


----------



## Danboo (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

werde morgen um ca. 10:00 Uhr in der Heimat den Turbo lüften so das ich zwischen 11:30 und 12:00 Uhr am Startpunkt der Tour aufschlagen werde. Ich selbst kenne das Siebengebirge auch nur von einer Tour und verlasse mich demnach mal wieder voller Vertrauen auf mein Garmin...

Falls mir kurzfristig noch was dazwischenkommen sollte, werde ich mich hier im Forum noch rechtzeitig melden.

Greez,
Daniel 

PS: Die Tour fährt natürlich jeder auf eigenes Risiko und findet offiziell nicht als geführte Tour statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (16. Mai 2010)

Tach auch,

fährt irgendwer Dienstag oder Mittwoch abend ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## sun909 (16. Mai 2010)

Hi Marco,
wir starten am Dienstag Abend ab Ramersdorf 

Strecke ist völlig flexibel, 18.30 Uhr Abfahrt.

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## hornoc (17. Mai 2010)

Mein Kumpel und ich sind die oben genannte Tour am Freitag gefahren. Anreise war ca. 30km lang (per MTB) über über Beuel und den Weilberg, fast die komplette Runde gefahren (den Ölberg haben wir uns dann nicht mehr gegeben) und Abreise am Rhein entlang wieder nach Bornheim-Sechtem bzw. Bonn-Endenich.
Gesamtkilometer = 96; Höhenmeter ca. 1800

Es war eine sehr schöne aber auch anstrengende Tour, die allerdings bei diesen matschigen Verhältnissen auch teilweise gefährlich war (Rutschgefahre auf schmalen Singletrails - eine Seite abschüssig - garantiert). Ich würde die Tour wieder fahren, allerdings muss es dann trocken sein. Ich brauche meine Knochen noch.


----------



## Holzlarer (6. Juni 2010)

Na dat war doch fast wie Urlaub....

Mal simme am Bach entlang





Mal gabs weite Fläche(Achtung Bremse im Anflug):





Mal war einfach nur Trailen angesagt(na gut sehr oft sogar):



 

 



Bilder von den endlosen Wurzelpassagen gibts keine, da war nur geniessen angesagt.

Klar wo man in Belgien Pause macht..





Typisch Eifel, selbst bei dem Wetter:





Sehr  schön, dat Venn:









Dank an alle Mitfahrer/innen und natülich an den Guide Marco

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Juni 2010)

So schön unser 7GB auch ist. Mal ein Abstecher auf die Wurzeltrails der Eifel ist erfrischend (mental) bzw. ermüdend (man war ich platt abends).
So viele Wurzeltrails hab ich noch nicht gehabt. 68 km und 920 hm zeigte mein Tacho an.
Danke an Guide Marco und den Rest. Das können wir nochmal machen (wenn es nicht so heiß ist)


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2010)

Oh was für schöne Bilder ....


Ihr habt es aber auch sehr schön gehabt


----------



## Spooky (6. Juni 2010)

Jo, schöner Kurzurlaub in der staubtrockenen Eifel wars 

















Bis demnächst, evtl. nächste Woche zu 'ner Feierabendrunde ?


Beste Grüße
Marco


----------



## Rubber-Duck (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Hier eine kleine Erinnerung

http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/tdh

Wenn noch jemand möchte, bitte melden

Gruß

Der Günni


----------



## Spooky (26. Juni 2010)

Wer sich seine Bierchen anlässlich des Schland-Spiels vorher verdienen möchte, hier eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10403


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (26. Juni 2010)

Werden morgen erst gegen 10:30 losrollen am Rhein vorbei. Eingang Oberkassel und los gehts, allerdings ist uns das Fußballspiel auch völlig Latte )


----------



## Spooky (26. Juni 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß, vielleicht fährt man sich ja übern Weg.


----------



## othom (26. Juni 2010)

wenn du morgen 2 Radon Biker siehst, dann waren wir das


----------



## Trister (28. Juni 2010)

Moin Leute 

Mir wurde meimn bike geklaut und bräuchte mal eure Hilfe es wieder zu finden das Bike wurde mir in Bad Honnef an diesem Samstag geklaut  Das Bike könnt ihr auf mein Profil sehen und wenn ihr es sehen solltet meldet euch Bitte es ist das weiße Nicolai Tel nummer ist die 01744162535 

Schon mal lieben dank Hoffe ich bekomme es wieder


----------



## Spooky (19. Juli 2010)

Melde mich zurück vom Kurz-Urlaub.

War hier:





Und hier:


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. Juli 2010)

DA will ich auch mal hin. Kommt auf meine ToDo ;-)

Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (19. Juli 2010)

Madritschjoch, Dreisprachenspitze am Stilfser Joch und den See kennst du ... leider aber nur zugefroren, das ist der Zufrittstausee.

VG


----------



## Spooky (20. Juli 2010)

Moin,

habe noch Urlaub und will morgen entweder in die Eifel oder an in die Ahr. 

Start gegen 08:00 - 09:00 Uhr in Köwi. Hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Irgendwer Lust mitzukommen ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juli 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Madritschjoch, Dreisprachenspitze am Stilfser Joch und den See kennst du ... leider aber nur zugefroren, das ist der Zufrittstausee.
> 
> VG



Ach - so sieht der also flüssig aus


----------



## Holzlarer (21. Juli 2010)

Hi Marco,

werde gleich morgen früh meinen Chef dafür erwürgen, das ich keinen Urlaub bekommen habe

Klasse Bilder!!!!! Stell ruhig mal ein paar mehr ins Fotoalbum rein, es soll ja richtig weh tun.. 

Dat Madritschjoch wollt ich auch mal machen.

Bist du auch zu dieser Seenplatte gefahren von der du gesprochen hattest?

BTW, einer Bock am Sa auf ne Tour?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Spooky (21. Juli 2010)

Hi Dirk,

ja Madritschjoch ist schon klasse, ... allerdings nur die Seite ins Martelltal. Die Suldener-Seite ist ein hässliches Skigebiet. Die Abfahrt entschädigt aber für alles, 2.400 hm bis nach Morter, davon das meiste auf Trails und fast alles fahrbar - einfach goil.

Spronserjoch habe ich diesmal nicht gemacht, vielleicht nächstes Jahr oder doch noch im Spätsommer ... mal schauen.

Wenns Wetter sich hält können wir gerne für Samstag mal ne Tour planen. Wie siehts bei dir/@all dieses WE mit Bierbörse aus ?


Grüße
Marco



Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> werde gleich morgen früh meinen Chef dafür erwürgen, das ich keinen Urlaub bekommen habe
> 
> ...


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Juli 2010)

Für Dich fast alles fahrbar??? Dann kann das ja nichts schweres gewesen sein


----------



## Spooky (21. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Für Dich fast alles fahrbar??? Dann kann das ja nichts schweres gewesen sein



Tja, wärst du mitgefahren hättest du mir ja zeigen können wie man diese FANTASTISCHEN Trails in GRANDIOSER Landschaft komplett fahren kann


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. Juli 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> werde gleich morgen früh meinen Chef dafür erwürgen, das ich keinen Urlaub bekommen habe
> 
> ...



Dann nehmen wir doch das Madritschjoch auf die ToDo-Liste für nächstes Jahr AlpenX !?

Samstag/Sonntag können wir nicht. Wir sind in Hockenheim Formel1 gucken.

Ich warte noch auf einige Rückmeldungen für den 07.08. - - Hallo  aufwachen.


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> BTW, einer Bock am Sa auf ne Tour?


Nicht unter 1000

...
Nein, habe keine Zeit am Samstag Torsten hat mal einen Tag frei am WE.
Aber Sonntag ab frühen Mittag würde ich rollen wollen.

 


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf einige Rückmeldungen für den 07.08. - - Hallo  aufwachen.


Ich: jaselbstredendnatürlichumjedenpreis, Torsten: je nach Schicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nicht unter 1000
> 
> ...
> Nein, habe keine Zeit am Samstag Torsten hat mal einen Tag frei am WE.
> ...



Nicht was vergessen  Karin . ( Sonja...Tour ? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Nicht was vergessen  Karin . ( Sonja...Tour ? )



Da steht schon ein Termin? Wo, wann denn, bin ich blind? 


Ups...wieder gefunden...bin dabei...blöd nur das ich meinen Terminkalender verlegt habe...sowas brauchen alte Frauen, danke fürs Aufpassen, Tswenn!


----------



## Holzlarer (22. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

also FR/SA Abend ist schon verplant, vielleicht könnte man aber So nach einer evtl. Tour dort einen Biergarten-Besuch machen 

@Lissy: wenn ich nicht kurzfristig Urlaub nehmen "muss", dann bin ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei.

Da Karin am Sa nicht dabei ist wirds ja höhenmetertechnisch gemütlich.

Falls es nicht schüttet 11 Uhr? und ab wo?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also FR/SA Abend ist schon verplant, vielleicht könnte man aber So nach einer evtl. Tour dort einen Biergarten-Besuch machen
> 
> ...



Hmm Samstag morgen 11 Uhr ?? Wenn es nicht so weit hoch hinaus geht und das Tempo Easy ist , könnte ich mir vorstellen dabei zu sein . Kann aber nur bis 15 Uhr


----------



## der.anderehelge (22. Juli 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf einige Rückmeldungen für den 07.08. - - Hallo  aufwachen.



Ja dann will ich doch auf jeden Fall noch ganz offiziell zusagen. Nichts kann mich aufhalten! Nicht das nachher zu wenig Alkohol da ist weil ich nicht fest zugesagt hatte.

Samstag hab ich auch Lust zu biken. 11 Uhr passt gut, egal wo. Ich muss dann 17:00 wieder zu Hause aufschlagen und mich fürs Schloßkonzert in Poppelsdorf zurechtpafümieren. Gildo Horn macht das am Sonntag wieder gut. Notfalls im strömenden Regen.

Und noch was. Es kann nicht mehr lange dauern bis Daniel rumfragt, wer an einem Mittwoch mal ne Tagestour in Rodalben mitmacht. Es steht noch nicht fest welcher Mittwoch, aber redet doch schon mal mit Eurem Chef über Wiedergutmachung. Würde mich freuen.

Gruß Helge
PS: Pudelarsch fliegt wieder.


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Juli 2010)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Ja dann will ich doch auf jeden Fall noch ganz offiziell zusagen. Nichts kann mich aufhalten! Nicht das nachher zu wenig Alkohol da ist weil ich nicht fest zugesagt hatte.
> 
> Es kann nicht mehr lange dauern bis Daniel rumfragt, wer an einem Mittwoch mal ne Tagestour in Rodalben mitmacht. Es steht noch nicht fest welcher Mittwoch, aber redet doch schon mal mit Eurem Chef über Wiedergutmachung. Würde mich freuen.
> 
> ...



Rodalben - wenn wir früh genug Bescheid bekommen - vielleicht können wir auch mit.

Ach - und ich werde nur für Dich ein Faß bestellen. Was hättest denn gerne   ?


----------



## Spooky (22. Juli 2010)

Nabend,

Sa, 11:00 Uhr passt. Nachtigallental ?!

Habt ihr auch Bock am Sonntag eine Tour (Traumpfade) ab Bell (Nähe Laacher See) zu fahren ? Hätten noch einen Platz frei im Auto. Tour dürfte so um die 60km mit so um die 1.500hm haben.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> *Sa, 11:00 Uhr passt. Nachtigallental ?!*Habt ihr auch Bock am Sonntag eine Tour (Traumpfade) ab Bell (Nähe Laacher See) zu fahren ? Hätten noch einen Platz frei im Auto. Tour dürfte so um die 60km mit so um die *1.500hm *haben.
> 
> ...




Gut Marco dann mach das mal fest , aber bitte easy fahren ja  und nicht viele HM ´s !

Sonntag kann ich nicht ! wären sowieso zuviel hm für mich


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Juli 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Sa, 11:00 Uhr passt. Nachtigallental ?!
> 
> ...



Ist das jetzt die Gegenveranstaltung zur TT-Tour am Sonntag???


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die Gegenveranstaltung zur TT-Tour am Sonntag???



ich hoffe eine leichtere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ich hoffe eine leichtere




TT Touren werden häufig überschätzt. Wir fahren am Sonntag keine 60km mit 1500 hm...


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> TT Touren werden häufig überschätzt. Wir fahren am* Sonntag keine 60km mit 1500 hm*...



Das fahre ich ja auch nicht mit . 

Aber wenn es mal eine langsame/leichte Tour von dir gibt , und ich Zeit habe komme ich gerne mal mit(wenn ich darf ? ) 

@Marco machst du ein LMB Eintrag ?


----------



## Spooky (23. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die Gegenveranstaltung zur TT-Tour am Sonntag???



Hmm, lass mal überlegen. Startort gut 20km entfernt, geplante Startzeit vor 11:00 Uhr, Tour geht weder an den See noch ins Brohltal, den See werden wir also nur aus der Ferne sehen (und das ist, zumindest Sonntags auch gut so),  ... also NÖ.

Und selbst wenn es so wäre, aus bekannten Gründen fahre ich keine Touren des Herrn U. aus A. mit. Habe keine große Lust auf 5-6h anschweigen.


----------



## Spooky (23. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> @Marco machst du ein LMB Eintrag ?



Nö, habe ja nix wirklich geplant. Kann sich aber jeder gerne anschließen.


----------



## Kalinka (23. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> @Marco machst du ein LMB Eintrag ?


Du willst Sonntag mit Marco fahren? Und wer guidet dann Sonjas-Trail-Tour? Vergesslich, oder?


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Nö, habe ja nix wirklich geplant. Kann sich aber jeder gerne anschließen.



OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du willst Sonntag mit Marco fahren? Und wer guidet dann Sonjas-Trail-Tour? Vergesslich, oder?





			
				Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> *Sa, 11:00 Uhr passt. Nachtigallental ?!*Habt ihr auch Bock am Sonntag eine Tour (Traumpfade) ab Bell (Nähe Laacher See) zu fahren ? Hätten noch einen Platz frei im Auto. Tour dürfte so um die 60km mit so um die *1.500hm *haben.



Nööö Samstag fahre ich mit Marco . (EASY ) 

Sonntag fahre ich natürlich mit dir


----------



## jenzz (23. Juli 2010)

Kann man eigentlich Sonntags im Siebengebirge gut fahren oder ist da Wanderer-Overkill?


----------



## Spooky (23. Juli 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich Sonntags im Siebengebirge gut fahren oder ist da Wanderer-Overkill?



Musst dich auskennen um dann Spaß zu haben. Hotspots wie Löwenburg, Margarethenhöhe, Milchhäuschen, Drachenfels auf jeden Fall versuchen zu meiden.

Oder aber früh morgens oder spät abends fahren.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (23. Juli 2010)

Oder ins südliche Siebengebirge ausweichen. Ab Löwenburg den K-Weg und da was fahren.


----------



## Spooky (23. Juli 2010)

Ach der Herr Zwergenwerfer, morgen auch dabei ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ach der Herr Zwergenwerfer, morgen auch dabei ?



Marco , werde morgen doch spontan fahren ,( wurde heute in der Frauenrunde , doch etwas gequält  ) daher bin ich morgen nicht dabei . 

Sorry.


----------



## Rubber-Duck (23. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Marco , werde morgen doch spontan fahren ,( wurde heute in der Frauenrunde , doch etwas gequält  ) daher bin ich morgen nicht dabei .
> 
> Sorry.




Mein Freund...was lese ich da....

Nun gut...so soll es sein....

Gruß Günni


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Mein Freund...was lese ich da....
> 
> Nun gut...so soll es sein....
> 
> Gruß Günni



Ja war nicht mein Tag. aber da ist nicht aufgehoben


----------



## Kalinka (23. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...( wurde heute in der Frauenrunde , doch etwas gequält  ) daher bin ich morgen nicht dabei .
> Sorry.


ABMAHNUNG...Du hast geschwitzt...das ist nicht das selbe wie gequält werden 

 Ich denke, darauf antwortest Du am Sonntag mit Taten...gell?


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *ABMAHNUNG*...Du hast geschwitzt...das ist nicht das selbe wie gequält werden
> 
> Ich denke, darauf antwortest Du am Sonntag mit Taten...gell?



Direkt ein Abmahnung  reicht da nicht auch ein Ermahnung 


Habe auch geschwitzt und den :Kotz:-berg habe ich mich gequält und dann noch ein drauf ( mittleres Kettenblatt ) uff . War halt nicht mein Tag . 

Gelobe für Sonntag besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Juli 2010)

Bin eben schon beim Start in Endenich nass geworden. Verschiebe und verkleinere meine Ambitionen für heute lieber auf den Nachmittag im Wald um die Ecke.

Helge


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...dann noch ein drauf ( mittleres Kettenblatt ) uff . War halt nicht mein Tag .


Tja, zwar sind beim mittleren Kettenblatt meine Kniescheiben fast auf den Schotter gebröselt, aber das verrate ich Dir ja nicht  Gehe jetzt wandern, dann flicken und Schutzbleche montieren...für Sonntag, freu mich!


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2010)

Geht was nächsten Samstag? Habe Wochennenddienst...11:30 kann ich schaffen. 1000HM auch


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Geht was nächsten Samstag? Habe Wochennenddienst...11:30 kann ich schaffen. 1000HM auch



Ja ja 1000 hm , bist du sicher ob das nach dem Freitag ( Technik ) noch möglich ist  
Ich könnte erst ab 14 Uhr bis 18 Uhr ... Nachtschicht


----------



## Holzlarer (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

also am Sa wird gefahren.Aber es steht noch nicht fest, ob in heimischen Gefilden oder ob es ein Auswärtsspiel gibt. Hängt vom Wetter und Marco ab
Wenn wir im 7 GB fahren find ich 11:30 ne gute Startzeit. Vielleicht gibts ja auch wieder zusätzlich noch ne Nachmittagstour wie letzte woche, das wäre dann von der Startzeit was für Sven ( und auch für Karin zu schaffen, da es ja bei 1000 hm pro Tour bleibt  )

@Helge: Rodalben wäre klasse, ne gute Woche Vorlaufzeit brauch ich trotz Wiedergutmachung schon. Und ne Kottenforst-Feierabendrunde steht auch noch aus.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also am Sa wird gefahren.Aber es steht noch nicht fest, ob in heimischen Gefilden oder ob es ein Auswärtsspiel gibt. Hängt vom Wetter und Marco ab
> Wenn wir im 7 GB fahren find ich 11:30 ne gute Startzeit. Vielleicht gibts ja auch wieder zusätzlich noch ne Nachmittagstour wie letzte woche, das wäre dann von der Startzeit was für Sven ( und auch für Karin zu schaffen, da es ja bei 1000 hm pro Tour bleibt  )
> ...



Hmmm wenn das Wetter mitspielt könnte ich mir das vorstellen . Aber 1000 hm wären mir zu viel


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also am Sa wird gefahren.Aber es steht noch nicht fest, ob in heimischen Gefilden oder ob es ein Auswärtsspiel gibt. Hängt vom Wetter und Marco ab
> Wenn wir im 7 GB fahren find ich 11:30 ne gute Startzeit. Vielleicht gibts ja auch wieder zusätzlich noch ne Nachmittagstour wie letzte woche, das wäre dann von der Startzeit was für Sven ( und auch für Karin zu schaffen, da es ja bei 1000 hm pro Tour bleibt  )
> ...


Samstag gerne *einmal * 1000HM ab 11:30!
Und Sonntag gerne genauso nochmal!


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Samstag gerne *einmal * 1000HM ab 11:30!
> Und Sonntag gerne genauso nochmal!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2010)

Huhüchen, Ihr lest euch so sympathisch - kann mir mal jemand die 1.000 HM in Ölberg oder Margarethenhöhe umdividieren; quasi x mal Örtlichkeit (schwitze wahrscheinlich schon ob des Ergebnisses...) Und welche Fraktion fährt denn den wunderschönen F-Weg??? (Zuletzt nur 3 Wandergruppenkontakte & auch geschwitzt - supi) Harrend auf Erleuchtung - oder auch BEleuchtung der Höhenmeter, LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Juli 2010)

Also ich würd mal schätzen .... 3 x hoch zur Margarethenhöhe ?

Samstag muß ich ab 12:00 Uhr zu Hause sitzen und auf eine Lieferung warten. *schnief* kann nicht mit :-(

Ist für Sonntag schon was geplant?


----------



## Holzlarer (28. Juli 2010)

Hi Pete, 

solche Fragen lassen sich natürlich am besten in der Praxis( Zbsp. Sa  ) beantworten, wer mag schon Theorie? Und wer will schon 3 x M fahren?

Beim F stehen weder Termin noch Mitfahrer fest, evtl. Wiederholungstäter könnten evtl. informiert werden, das hängt evtl. von Helge oder Daniel ab. 

Hab grad von eurem bov gelesen, evtl. ne Wiederholung geplant?

@Lissy,Günni : Kann es sein das ihr heute so um 19 durch Nholtdorf gerauscht seid? 

So? Hängt bei mir extrem von Sa-Abend ab, da kann ich noch keine Prognosen geben

VG  Dirk


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Juli 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> solche Fragen lassen sich natürlich am besten in der Praxis( Zbsp. Sa  ) beantworten, wer mag schon Theorie? Und wer will schon 3 x M fahren?
> 
> ...



Stimmt - das waren wohl wir. 

3 x M - braucht man nicht wirklich. Obwohl es ja Leute geben soll die mehrmals hintereinander auf die Löwenburg fahren 

Treibs Sa. nicht so doll - das kannst du dir für nächsten Samstag aufheben


----------



## Spooky (29. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, zum großen '*F*' wollen/werden sich Helge und/oder Daniel wohl mal äußern.

Samstag ginge, denke ich. 11:30 Uhr Startzeit passt auch. Sollen wir mal in Ramersdorf starten und ein paar special Holzlarer-Trails mitnehmen ?

Sonntag - keinen Plan. Hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine ausgedehnte KoFo Tour, mit den Feierabendrunde klappts ja eh nicht. Oder Ahrtal ? Oder beides ? - also KoFo, Drachenfelser Ländchen, Straußenfarm, Landskrone und evtl. noch ein paar Trails in Bad Neuenahr zurück am Rhein oder mit der Bahn.


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Samstag ginge, denke ich. 11:30 Uhr Startzeit passt auch. Sollen wir mal in Ramersdorf starten und ein paar special Holzlarer-Trails mitnehmen ?


Da kann ich nur leider nur unter Vorbehalt zusagen, da leider ein Wellchen aus dem Süden pünktlich in meine WE-Analytik schwabt...das kann so einen Wochennenddienst aufblähen . Wenn ich da bin bin ich da.


Spooky schrieb:


> ...also KoFo, Drachenfelser Ländchen, Straußenfarm, Landskrone und evtl. noch ein paar Trails in Bad Neuenahr zurück am Rhein oder mit der Bahn.


Klingt gut, aber auch hier aus oben genannten Gründen leider unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur leider nur unter Vorbehalt zusagen, da leider ein Wellchen aus dem Süden pünktlich in meine WE-Analytik schwabt...das kann so einen Wochennenddienst aufblähen . Wenn ich da bin bin ich da.
> 
> Klingt gut, aber auch hier aus oben genannten Gründen leider unter Vorbehalt.




Was läuft denn jetzt am Sa. ab 14 Uhr 
 "Jens Pfad"??? oder was 7GB ???oder fahrt Ihr am 11:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (30. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was läuft denn jetzt am Sa. ab 14 Uhr
> "Jens Pfad"??? oder was 7GB ???oder fahrt Ihr am 11:30 Uhr


Samstag 11:30 ab Ramersdorf ins 7Gebirge.


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Samstag 11:30 ab Ramersdorf ins 7Gebirge.



Da bin ich aber noch am 



Irgentwo einsammeln bzw. treffen geht dann nicht


----------



## der.anderehelge (30. Juli 2010)

Hab mich gestern gar nicht getraut eine Meinung zu haben. Es hat hier permanent geregnet.

Also Samstag 11:30 würde mir auch passen. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass wir ab Ramersdorf in den KoFo fahren. Da könnten wir so ca. 50km und 500hm Hindernisparkur absolvieren, um dann für die 2.Hälfte der Tour eines neues Gebiet zu nehmen. Können wir noch vor Ort entscheiden. Hängt etwas von der Regenintensität bis Samstag ab. Der KoFo wird schnell etwas matschig.

Was den F-Weg angeht... Daniel meldet sich dazu bestimmt bald. Ganz bestimmt. Sehr bald... (Ich schreib das ja nur damit er sich mal meldet).


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber noch am
> 
> 
> 
> Irgentwo einsammeln bzw. treffen geht dann nicht


Du fragtst nicht mich ,oder? Witzbold! Ich schätze aber eher nicht.


der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern gar nicht getraut eine Meinung zu haben. Es hat hier permanent geregnet.
> Also Samstag 11:30 würde mir auch passen. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass wir ab Ramersdorf in den KoFo fahren. Da könnten wir so ca. 50km und 500hm Hindernisparkur absolvieren, um dann für die 2.Hälfte der Tour eines neues Gebiet zu nehmen. Können wir noch vor Ort entscheiden. Hängt etwas von der Regenintensität bis Samstag ab. Der KoFo wird schnell etwas matschig.
> 
> Was den F-Weg angeht... Daniel meldet sich dazu bestimmt bald. Ganz bestimmt. Sehr bald... (Ich schreib das ja nur damit er sich mal meldet).


Da ich gerade im Labor sitze und die für morgen abgekündigte Welle heute schon habe, sehe ich meinem Start morgen entspannt entgegen.


----------



## Spooky (30. Juli 2010)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Also Samstag 11:30 würde mir auch passen. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass wir ab Ramersdorf in den KoFo fahren. Da könnten wir so ca. 50km und 500hm Hindernisparkur absolvieren, um dann für die 2.Hälfte der Tour eines neues Gebiet zu nehmen. Können wir noch vor Ort entscheiden. Hängt etwas von der Regenintensität bis Samstag ab. Der KoFo wird schnell etwas matschig.



Dabei


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juli 2010)

Gut dann werde ich mich in ein anderes Gebiet verirren  Wünsche euch morgen viel Spass


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr den Sven nicht wollt, nehmen wir ihn halt mit.


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr den Sven nicht wollt, nehmen wir ihn halt mit.



genau


----------



## Kalinka (31. Juli 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Dabei


Iris doch bitte auch!?


----------



## Spooky (31. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Iris doch bitte auch!?


Ja, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (1. August 2010)

Danke fürs guiding.War schön gestern, wenn ich auch fertig war...wovon eigentlich?
Da ich nun erstmal arbeiten gehe und dann meine aufziehende Erkältung pflege, bin ich heute raus.


----------



## Spooky (1. August 2010)

Guten Morgen

ja, Helge sei gedankt für die sehr feine KoFo-Runde gestern. Da wir heute irgendwie nicht in die Pötte kommen, gibt's 'nur' ne Abendrunde im 7G.

Für eine kleinen Sundowner hier eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10596


Grüße
Marco


----------



## skitt (1. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich habe ich mein Bike in Bonn und war beim Stöbern nach einer Bike-Gruppe auf euch gestoßen. Wenn mal wieder eine Tour ansteht, würde ich mich gerne mal einklinken. Da aber neu in der Gegend, wird es mit guiden zunächst nichts werden, aber später dann gerne ...

Also: freue mich auf eine Tour in der Gegend in der ich mich hinzu gesellen kann ;-)

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2010)

Grillen Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr bei trockenem Wetter in Oberkassel unterhalb der Strandbar...Grill ist da. Essen und Getränke bringt jeder selbst.
Um 17:00 Uhr wird wetterabhängig spätestens über das Stattfinden entschieden.


----------



## Rubber-Duck (2. August 2010)

Was soll Mann da noch sagen.......


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. August 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 192348
> 
> 
> Was soll Mann da noch sagen.......



So ists richtig


----------



## Holzlarer (6. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie siehts denn morgen mit nem Ründchen aus , um dann auch ruhigen Gewissens Unmengen an Bier vernichten zu können.

Wie immer 11:30?  7Gb? 

Sonst noch wer Lust?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Spooky (6. August 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie siehts denn morgen mit nem Ründchen aus , um dann auch ruhigen Gewissens Unmengen an Bier vernichten zu können.
> 
> ...



Dabei, sowohl beim Biken wie auch beim Vernichten 

Nur bitte erst um 12:00 Uhr, früher wird für uns zu stressig.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (6. August 2010)

12 Uhr ist kein Thema, wenn es zur Stressentlastung beiträgt, können wir auch um 12:30 starten.

Nachtigallental?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (6. August 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie siehts denn morgen mit nem Ründchen aus , um dann auch ruhigen Gewissens Unmengen an Bier vernichten zu können.
> 
> ...


Wollen morgen vormittags mal die beiden großen Radläden in Mühlheim-Kärlich heimsuchen und danach wird sich beim Muffin-Backen entspannt. Viel Spaß Euch...nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## Spooky (6. August 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> 12 Uhr ist kein Thema, wenn es zur Stressentlastung beiträgt, können wir auch um 12:30 starten.
> 
> Nachtigallental?



ok, sowohl Nachtigallental als auch 12:00 Uhr


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2010)

Samstag, after work tour?


----------



## Spooky (13. August 2010)

Schaun mer mal ... wenn dann spontan. Wo soll's denn hingehen ?


----------



## Kalinka (13. August 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal ... wennn dann spontan. Wo soll's denn hingehen ?


Ich gehe Samstag nach der Arbeit erstmal ins Krankenhaus, da ja Sonntag dafür wegen TeamIII-Tour ausfällt. Plant mich nicht ein.


----------



## der.anderehelge (13. August 2010)

Bin auf dem Weg der Besserung, kriege aber übers WE Besuch. Der will MTB mal testen, hat aber keine Sicherheitsbekleidung. Wird, wenn überhaupt, ne spontane Minirunde mit Sturzkissen.

Also plant mich ein bisschen aus.

Gruß Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (13. August 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal ... wennn dann spontan. Wo soll's denn hingehen ?



@ Spooky und der.andrehelge: 13:00 am Samstag am Nachtigallental?

Ciao,
Angela + Rosi


----------



## Spooky (14. August 2010)

Wir fahren eher etwas später. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. August 2010)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch. Wir werden später von Kasbach aus starten und den Asberg umkreisen ... wenn wir ihn finden


----------



## Freckles (14. August 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch. Wir werden später von Kasbach aus starten und den Asberg umkreisen ... wenn wir ihn finden



Wollt ihr nicht auch um 13:00 zum Nachtigallental kommen? Lissy und Günter kommen auch.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. August 2010)

Schaffen wir zeitlich leider nicht, grüß die 2 von uns


----------



## Kalinka (25. August 2010)

Steht Samstag was an? Bin Freitag aus dem Urlaub zurück? Muss aufs Rad! So ab 11:00 Uhr?!


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Steht Samstag was an? Bin Freitag aus dem Urlaub zurück? Muss aufs Rad! So ab 11:00 Uhr?!



Guckst Du: Antwort im "Frauentreff"


----------



## Spooky (25. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Steht Samstag was an? Bin Freitag aus dem Urlaub zurück? Muss aufs Rad! So ab 11:00 Uhr?!



Da sind wir leider schon im Urlaub


----------



## Rubber-Duck (25. August 2010)

HAb Ihr es gut...schönen Urlaub....

Kommt heil wieder...


----------



## der.anderehelge (27. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Steht Samstag was an? Bin Freitag aus dem Urlaub zurück? Muss aufs Rad! So ab 11:00 Uhr?!



Bei mir steht am WE der Besuch einer Hochzeit an. Werde dafür in der Woche mal abends fahren. 

Gruß Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (3. September 2010)

Hat jemand am Wochenende Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde 7GB?


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (4. September 2010)

Wie sieht es denn aus mit einer Tour durchs südliche Siebengebirge am Sonntag ? 

Wollt mal wieder den Bereich um das Auge Gottes erkunden, den Asberg aus der Nähe sehen und dabei so schaun, was für Pfade man sonst noch findet. Könnte mir als Treffpunkt den Brunnen in Rhöndorf vorstellen.

Alternative wäre "einmal Rund um Bonn", also von Beuel aus über den Ennert, 7G, bei Bad Honnef über den Rhein, am Arp Museum hoch und dann über Heiderhof u Kottenforst zurück.


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. September 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus mit einer Tour durchs südliche Siebengebirge am Sonntag ?
> 
> Wollt mal wieder den Bereich um das Auge Gottes erkunden, den Asberg aus der Nähe sehen und dabei so schaun, was für Pfade man sonst noch findet. Könnte mir als Treffpunkt den Brunnen in Rhöndorf vorstellen.
> 
> Alternative wäre "einmal Rund um Bonn", also von Beuel aus über den Ennert, 7G, bei Bad Honnef über den Rhein, am Arp Museum hoch und dann über Heiderhof u Kottenforst zurück.



Na das hört sich doch beides gut an. Ich wär dabei.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (4. September 2010)

Muss jetzt noch einkaufen gehen, aber ab 14Uhr könnte ich parat stehen.  Wer kommt noch mit ? Karin mal fragen? 

Treffpunkt?


----------



## Kalinka (4. September 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Muss jetzt noch einkaufen gehen, aber ab 14Uhr könnte ich parat stehen.  Wer kommt noch mit ? Karin mal fragen?
> 
> Treffpunkt?


Ich war Dackelschneiden im Wiedtal und morgen privatisiere ich


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. September 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Muss jetzt noch einkaufen gehen, aber ab 14Uhr könnte ich parat stehen.  Wer kommt noch mit ? Karin mal fragen?
> 
> Treffpunkt?



Hab ich was falsch verstanden  
Ich dachte morgen?


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (5. September 2010)

Gestern war ich unterwegs und heute auch ;-)

Wollte so gegen 11.30 heute los.


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. September 2010)

Das schaffe ich wohl nicht. Muß noch an meinem neuen Schatz was schrauben. Dann werde ich wohl allein eine kleine Runde drehen.
Viel Spaß


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. September 2010)

Herzliche Urlaubsgrüße aus dem schönen Livigno u. U.,

















Um Reifen Spenden wird dringlichst gebeten. Ab morgen soll das Wetter übrigens wieder schlechter werden.

Dirk, Helge und Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (7. September 2010)

Hey ihr Drei,

feine Fotos und feine Trails, da bekomme ich doch direkt wieder Fernweh (bin ja immerhin schon wieder drei Tage im Lande).

Wünsche euch noch ein paar schöne Tage und kommt heil wieder. 


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Kalinka (8. September 2010)

Welche Reisenden sind denn am WE wieder im Lande für eine Tour?
Ich denke die Laterne und ich werden Samstag gegen Mittag (nach meinem Wochenenddienst) in die 7 Berge starten. Iris Lust auf Frauenrunde?


----------



## Holzlarer (8. September 2010)

Hallo Marco, 

danke für die Grüße. Habt ihr das Eisjöchl machen können? Und habt ihr dabei zufällig die Tachos von Helge und mir wieder gefunden?  Haben jetzt leider den 2.Regentag hintereinander und da ich mal nen Pause brauche, hab ich die beiden alleine in die weite Wildnis losgeschickt.

@Karin: am Sa sind wir noch " on the road" und Sonntag wohl zu kaputt, nächsten Sa dann gerne wieder, oder ist da schon die Karwendelrunde?

VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (8. September 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @Karin: am Sa sind wir noch " on the road" und Sonntag wohl zu kaputt, nächsten Sa dann gerne wieder, oder ist da schon die Karwendelrunde?
> 
> VG Dirk


Jepp, da ist Karwendel. Dann ist Winter...also sehen wir uns im Frühjahr zum Coss-Training


----------



## Spooky (8. September 2010)

Hi Dirk,

nope, die Eisjöchl-Tour haben wir uns bei 20cm Schnee und Temperaturen nur knapp über 0 da oben gespart.

Das mit dem Wetter ist ja Mist, hoffentlich wirds im Oktober besser 

Trotzdem viel Spaß noch und bis nächste Woche.


Grüße
Marco



Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> danke für die Grüße. Habt ihr das Eisjöchl machen können? Und habt ihr dabei zufällig die Tachos von Helge und mir wieder gefunden?  Haben jetzt leider den 2.Regentag hintereinander und da ich mal nen Pause brauche, hab ich die beiden alleine in die weite Wildnis losgeschickt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Holzlarer (17. September 2010)

Huhu, 

hoffe den karwendel(im Hintergrund zu sehen)-tourern ist das wetter gnädig, obwohl auch schnee seine reize hat, zumindest aus der Ferne....





und aus der warmen Stube betrachtet:





aus nächster Nähe gar nicht mehr so romantisch:





obwohl es anscheinend Personen gibt die Spass daran haben:





also in der Abfahrt versteh ich das ja:





und selbst Pannen sehen bei dem Panorama stylisch aus:





allseits bekannt, nicht nur wegen der Sonne:





dat Haus weiter oben auch, und das ganz ohne Sonne:





so und jetzt auf nach Livigno....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (17. September 2010)

schwupp in Livigno..(und Umgebung)...

einfach nur mal ein paar Eindrücke:






Daniel in action:





aaaahhhh , ich und meine höhenangst.......





ach, einfach nur mal den flow geniesen





dat war die Krönung, stunden im val Bever ohne ne menschenseele:













ebenfalls menschenleer, am Lac Nero:









leider waren die gletscher der umgebung wegen wolken selten mal zu sehen:





der tägliche Abschluss:





Dank Helge und Daniel und dem ein oder anderem Toni ein toller "entspannter" URLAUB

Gruß Dirk


----------



## monsterchen (18. September 2010)

Gut gemacht Jungs


----------



## Ede (23. September 2010)

Tolle Bilder, Dirk !!!!


----------



## Spooky (23. September 2010)

Hi Ho,

werde heute nachmittag ab ca. 14:00 - 15:00 Uhr in den sieben Bergen unterwegs sein. Noch irgendwer ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (23. September 2010)

Hallo Marco, 

kann leider arbeitstechnisch nicht mitkommen. Dabei ist es im Moment ja traumhaft schön, zumindest die eine Stunde, die man noch im hellen biken kann. Und am WE ist ja wieder Herbst



















Werd nachher mal aus dem Fenster schauen und dich beneiden.....

Huhu Ede, danke schön

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. September 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Huhu, hoffe den karwendel(im Hintergrund zu sehen)-tourern ist das wetter gnädig, obwohl auch schnee seine reize hat, zumindest aus der Ferne.....


 
Bis jetzt schon...









...aber ab Morgen, wenn es für drei Tage hoch in die Hütten geht, soll es richtig schattig und regnerisch werden .


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. September 2010)

Hi Leute!

Das scheint ja hier der Bilderfred zusein. Einfach klasse
Vorallem die von Livigno. TOP


Thomas


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wisst Ihr eigentlich was den Trails im 7G bevorsteht???


----------



## Holzlarer (2. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr eigentlich was den Trails im 7G bevorsteht???


 Ja, eine befahrung morgen!

Nein mal im ernst, ist natürlich übel was da alles so geplant. Ist auf unseren touren auch immer ein thema. Soll aber jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er aktiv wird oder auch nicht. Zum diskutieren mit der ibc gibts die entsprechenden threads. hier sollten touren im 7gb oder von 7gb´lern/innen im vordergrund stehen.

ach ja touren...... 

So da wir ja alle Urlauber unfallfrei wieder eingefangen haben, wirds zeit die einheimischen trails wieder zu besuchen. Start morgen 13 bei marco oder 13:20 eingang nachtigallental. Geplant ist ne echt lockere runde mit viel quatschen und lachen auf bekannten wegen. Sollte Karin mitfahren gibts genau 1000hm. Herzlich willkommen sind natürlich auch alle die nicht im urlaub waren und das (hoffentlich) schöne wetter aum bike im 7GB geniessen wollen.

BTW, wo bleiben die Karwendelfotos und Berichte, da will ich nächstes Jahr auch mal hin, brauche also noch Infos und Anregungen!

VG Dirk


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. Oktober 2010)

Okay,beklagt Euch aber nicht,wenn ein ' Ranger' Dich vom Bike zerrt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja. Die Trails im 7G dürfen sich auch auf einen Besuch von mir freuen. Ich komme zum Nachtigallental, weil ich sowieso erst dahin müsste um zu Marco und Iris zu finden (Sach ich jetzt mal, und um 13:30 Uhr klären wir meinen tatsächlichen Standort am Telefon?).

Hab mich heute schon vom ordnungsgemäßen Zustand der Moorbäder im Kofo überzeugt. Da will ich so bald nicht wieder biken. 

Hossa,
Helge


----------



## Splash (2. Oktober 2010)

Also gestern ging es den Trails noch gut, ich hatte danach das Gefühl, mir meine Fango Packung geholt zu haben. Keine Ahnung, warum meine Frau für so was Geld ausgibt ...


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Oktober 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Ja, eine befahrung morgen!
> 
> Nein mal im ernst, ist natürlich übel was da alles so geplant. Ist auf unseren touren auch immer ein thema. Soll aber jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er aktiv wird oder auch nicht. Zum diskutieren mit der ibc gibts die entsprechenden threads. hier sollten touren im 7gb oder von 7gb´lern/innen im vordergrund stehen.
> 
> ...



Wollte heute eigentlich auch die Trails mit Sonja untersuchen, aber nun hat mich irgendwas im Hals erwischt. Ich hoffe, das sich das nicht festsetzt und ich nächstes WE wieder mit euch fahren kann 

Der Bericht und Bilder von unserem Urlaub/abgebrochener Karwendelrunde hat unser Wolf aus der Eifel im TTL-Fred geparkt. Schön wars - trotzdem!

Wünsch Euch (Neid) viel Spaß


----------



## Spooky (3. Oktober 2010)

Näääh, watt wor dat schön heute.

Danke an alle Beteiligten.


VG
Marco


----------



## Spooky (3. Oktober 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Näääh, watt wor dat schön heute.
> 
> Danke an alle Beteiligten.
> 
> ...



Achso, ... irgenwer Bock auf nen Nightride morgen ? Natürlich mit Abschluß auf dem Winzerfest in Köwi incl. Drachenblutvernichtung ?


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Oktober 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Achso, ... irgenwer Bock auf nen Nightride morgen ? Natürlich mit Abschluß auf dem Winzerfest in Köwi incl. Drachenblutvernichtung ?



Ich Ich Ich
Habe ja auch allen Grund dazu


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## Spooky (3. Oktober 2010)

Hast du ??, Na was das wohl sein könnte 

18:00 Uhr Nachtigallental ok ???



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ich Ich Ich
> Habe ja auch allen Grund dazu


----------



## der.anderehelge (3. Oktober 2010)

Dachte jetzt echt, Du fragst gar nicht mehr. Natürlich. Rad ist eh dreckig, ansonsten grundlos! 18:00 N-Tal ist knapp. Ich probiers.

Gruß Helge
PS: Heute war schon mal lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (4. Oktober 2010)

Hurra!!!!!!!!

Drachenbluttour, da bin ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ihr seit so was von naiven A-Löchern,kapiert überhaupt nicht, daß das 7G für uns Bikern bald vorbei sein wird,und Ihr schwätzt,das einem schlecht werden kann!


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Ihr seit so was von naiven A-Löchern...



Das auch, aber mal davon ab interessiert mich, wann ihr ungefähr auf dem Winzerfest aufschlagen werdet? Würde dann nach kommen.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2010)

Okay,Okay,habs kapiert,und trotzdem, Schwalbe feiert am Mittwoch Geburtstag,alle sind herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Spooky (4. Oktober 2010)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Das auch, aber mal davon ab interessiert mich, wann ihr ungefähr auf dem Winzerfest aufschlagen werdet? Würde dann nach kommen.



Denke so gegen 20:00 - 20:30.

Bis nacher und Grüße
Marco


@Sinus: Sehen wir uns heute abend ? Könnten uns dann beim biken wenigstens persönlich beschimpfen.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Marco

Wo genau,das Winzerfest besteht warscheinlich nicht nur aus einem Stand!
Will niemanden beschimpfen,bin bloß sauer,das Euch das Thema anscheinend wenig tangiert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (4. Oktober 2010)

Gute Frage, ich denke mal in der Nähe vom Stand vom Weingut Pieper.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2010)

WDR Bericht klingt nach Entwarnung,es wird an die "Vernunft" aller appeliert,Kontrolle wirds wohl nicht geben.
Allerdings fallen ca. 70 % der Trails unter das Fahrverbot !
Also weiter Happy Trails??!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Oktober 2010)

Na das wären dann ja 30% mehr als bisher (2,5m-Regelung).

Helmut (Eifelwolf) will im Oktober noch einen Termin zum Beteiligungsverfahren organisieren. Mal schaun, was dabei rum kommt.


----------



## Splash (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaue mir gerade die Aufzeichnung an. Aktuell ist es so, dass das Befahren der Wege unter 2,5m Breite nicht erlaubt ist. Das sind nach meinem Verständnis alle Trails. Was dazu kommt, ist dass weitere, breite Wege wegfallen, die bisher durch die 2,5m-Regelung nicht gesperrt waren.

In meiner Betrachtung sollten Wege, die aus Naturschutzgründen gesperrt werden müssen, auch für alle Nutzergruppen gesperrt werden sollen, wenn man auf Verständnis setzen will. Wenn ein grosser Teil der Wege für Wanderer, teils auch Reiter erlaubt sind, für Biker aber nicht, kann das doch nur durch den Mangel einer starken Lobby begründbar sein.

Und dieser Marc Brodesser sollte mal was gegen seine quietschenden Bremsen tun...


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2010)

Kennt den jemand ? Was war den das für ein Baumarkmühle ??
Und wer will Einspruch erheben,davon war im Bericht auch die Rede?
Fazit: Runter mit der Aufregung
An die 2.5 Regelung hielt sich bisher auch keiner!
Die andern Teilnehmer ,Reiter,Jogger,Wanderer,MTBler müssten sich dann weit weniger Platz durch weniger Wege teilen,da ist Stress vorprogramiert!


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mir eine Reitplakette für mein Bike besorge, darf ich dann wenigstens auf die Reitwege ausweichen?


----------



## Splash (4. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Kennt den jemand ?



Marc B ?


----------



## Marc B (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, die V-Brake-Beläge an meinem Youngtimer-Fully (kein Baumarkt-Bike ) harmonieren nicht mit der Felge. 

P.S.: Der Beitrag verdreht ein paar Sachen, z.B. dass ich täglich im 7Gebirge fahren würde und dass die Biker bisher überall fahren durften...


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2010)

Nett und mit Fingerspitze geantwortet, Marc - so soll's sein  Ich find's aber trotz oder gerade wegen laufender Diskussion wichtig das die Locals weiter präsent sind und das Ding ausreiten - sonst meint irgendeine Meckerli-Fraktion noch wir MTB'ler müssten gemassregelt werden. Will mich in meinem Naturempfinden genausowenig beschränken lassen wie (mit Verlaub) jeder Leti&Pleti bei seinem Outdoorhobby (die Summe aller Möglichkeiten sprengt fast jeden Rahmen mittlerweile) zumal ich's doch - und hier mal auf den Punkt - am liebsten alleine mit meinen Compagneros tät ohne mich mit der Konfrontation anderer Interessensfraktionen zu beschäftigen. Das hat jede Lobby für sich im Rucksack und möcht' bitte nicht meinen durch Immer-feste-druff-Haltung jetzt EINE der Fraktionen beschneiden zu können (WIR könnten nämlich auch im Dunkeln)
Versucht salomonisch, der Pete


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Fazit: Runter mit der Aufregung



Der einzige, der hier ne Welle gemacht hat, bist DU!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. Oktober 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nett und mit Fingerspitze geantwortet, Marc - so soll's sein



Thanks  Leider kamen meine wichtigen Statements nicht im Beitrag vor, aber naja - that's TV...

Falls es wen interessiert: Hier kann man sich den Beitrag anschauen oder morgen früh im WDR um 6:20 Uhr 

*http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_bonn.xml*

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Was war das schön auf dem Winzerfest in Köwi.
Jungs, haben wir den Stand eigentlich leergesoffen?? Das rote Zeug floß ja in Strömen. Sogar ein Star war mit von der Partie: Helge Horn
Hoffe, es sind alle gut nach hause gekommen 
Herr B und ich haben es vorgezogen, unsere Räder zu schieben. An fahren war nicht mehr zu denken. Aber auch das gehen war schon schwer genug

Bis bald.


----------



## Dede21 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne am Samstag im 7GB fahren, kenne mich aber nicht so gut aus.

Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Oktober 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Was war das schön auf dem Winzerfest in Köwi.


Mir ist total schleierhaft wie du um 13:00 Uhr schon wieder etwas anständiges ins Forum schreiben konntest. Bei mir war echt der ganze Tag im Eimer :kotz:


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2010)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Mir ist total schleierhaft wie du um 13:00 Uhr schon wieder etwas anständiges ins Forum schreiben konntest. Bei mir war echt der ganze Tag im Eimer :kotz:



Ja ja ich sags ja die Jugend von heute


----------



## Spooky (6. Oktober 2010)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Mir ist total schleierhaft wie du um 13:00 Uhr schon wieder etwas anständiges ins Forum schreiben konntest. Bei mir war echt der ganze Tag im Eimer :kotz:



 Und Helge liegt jetzt noch im Koma, oder wie 

@Dede: Bin diesen Samstag verplant, wir fahren aber evtl. Sonntag.


----------



## royblacky (6. Oktober 2010)

ACHTUNG! ACHTUNG!

Freunde des Siebengebirges/Breiberges


Wenn ihr von der Löwenburg über den Breiberg Richtung Bad Honnef fahrt, dann achtet mal darauf:


 von oben



 von unten

Wenn ihr vom Löwenburgrundweg den ersten steilen Hang richtung Breiberg fahrt, dann erwartet euch unten die "Überraschung".
Von oben kommend absolut nicht zu sehen und der "Drop" ist fast senkrecht und sicher einen knappen Meter tief.
Gerade in der Dämmerung kann das richtig ins Auge gehen.
Vielleicht versucht der VVS die Biker auf diese Weise los zu werden. Oder das ist erst der Anfang und der VVS versucht hier eine schöne Downhillstrecke zu shapen.
Wär ja mal was, aber so wie es jetzt ist, ist es jedenfalls voll gefährlich.

Grüße


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2010)

Jawoll, durfte ich am Sonntag bei Vollgas unfreiwillig ausprobieren ! Sieht man wirklich erst wenn es zu spät ist, bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik aber kein Problem. Wenn man mit solchen Dingen nix am Hut hat, kann es allerdings sehr schmerzhaft werden............also Augen auf


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Oktober 2010)

Fand dort diesen Hügel schon immer deplatziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2010)

Och nööööö........so wie es jetzt ist, macht's doch erst richtig Laune !!


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Oktober 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Dede: Bin diesen Samstag verplant, wir fahren aber evtl. Sonntag.



Wieviel Uhr und wo? Wenn nicht zu früh (!!! Kalinka-Party !!!) bin ich dabei


----------



## tobi.ass (6. Oktober 2010)

Der nächste der vorbeikommt an der Stelle holt bitte dicke Äste und stellt die wie ein Wickwam auf den Weg um die Stelle zu kennzeichnen ... dann ballert da auch keiner unfreiwillig runter ...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2010)

Am besten mitten drauf, oder wie soll man das verstehen ? Ich für meinen Teil baller da nämlich gerne runter !


----------



## Spooky (7. Oktober 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr und wo? Wenn nicht zu früh (!!! Kalinka-Party !!!) bin ich dabei



Achja da war ja was  Haben noch nix geplant, könne wir ja dann bequatschen


----------



## Dede21 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag bin ich leider nicht da

Aber Samstag Vormittag werde ich mir mal eine GPS Tour vorknöpfen, falls wer mit will PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (8. Oktober 2010)

Morgen werden wie auch im 7Gb unterwegs sein, werden die große  Singeltrailrunde fahren, zuvor lockeres einrollen am Rhein vorbei.  Einstieg dann Nachtigallental  und hoch


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Oktober 2010)

Dank an Marco für die tolle Runde. Wie findest Du nur immer diese tollen "Forst"-Wege ??? Zum Abschluß noch im Biergarten - Ein perfekter Sonntag!


----------



## monsterchen (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe für morgen eine kleine Runde ins LMB gestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11003

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## der.anderehelge (2. November 2010)

kleiner Nachtrag:

bin rechtzeitig zum Pokal aus dem Koma erwacht. Habe dabei festgestellt, dass mit meiner Kamera auf dem Winzerfest auch fotografiert wurde.
Und zwar von mir, ich bin nähmlich nicht mit drauf (schwein gehabt).

Es ging mit einer kleinen Tour los:





wurde dann sehr lustig:





und verschwommen:





zum Schluss wurde mir das Fotografieren untersagt:





Also ich habs noch genau so in Erinnerung. Wer sich für Details interessiert, findet das Etikett der Weinflaschen im Fotoalbum.


----------



## der.anderehelge (2. November 2010)

Und weil ich gerade dabei bin, die Tour gestern ging mit Daniel und Thomas (als Wegkenner) zur Wahnbachtalsperre und dabei fließend vom Indian Summer in den Eskimo Summer (Finische Sauna?) über. 

Los gings bunt (auch der Wald):








dann wurde es dreckig (gut):




dann wurde es neblig (weniger gut):





zum Schluss wurde es feucht in der Kamera( eigentlich schlecht aber auch egal):









Im Album stehen die gar nicht mehr vorzeigbaren Milchglasfotos...

Sehr lustig und sehr lang. War schon ewig nicht mehr in der Ecke. Daniel muss jetzt noch das Foto für die Rubrik: "Zeigt-her-Eure-individuell-aufgebauten-und-sehr geschmackvoll-zusammengestellten-Bikes-an-langweiligen-Brückengeländern-im-Herbst" reinstellen. Dann können wir die nächste Tour planen.

Hossa!
Helge


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. November 2010)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Daniel muss jetzt noch das Foto für die Rubrik: "Zeigt-her-Eure-individuell-aufgebauten-und-sehr geschmackvoll-zusammengestellten-Bikes-an-langweiligen-Brückengeländern-im-Herbst" reinstellen. Dann können wir die nächste Tour planen.



Oh das hab ich wohl verplant.
Aber dafür kann ich mit einem anderen farblichen und photographischen Hochgenuss dienen:


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2010)

Cool, ein Leidwill, aber welche Marke ist das Rad links?


----------



## Holzlarer (4. November 2010)

Ha, wenn das mal nicht eine lohnenswerte wp-tour war...  meinen seit 2 wochen vermissten linken handschuh aum oelberg wiedergefunden, meine seit livigno vermissten "stützstrümpfe" und badelatschen von helge wiederbekommen,bremsbelag erfolgreich gewechselt, ein lichtspektakel in den breibergen wie ich es auch noch nicht erlebt habe, thomas jauchzt glaub ich jetzt noch ,und zum krönenden abschluss noch ein bierchen im biergarten!!!! mit Thomas und Helge





aber anstrengend wars...puuh Jani du hast ganz schön druck aum pedal und Thomas ist wieder richtig fit

freu mich schon auf die nächsten touren

gruß dirk


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2010)

Moin,
starte heute ab ca 15.30 ab Nachtigallental eine traillastige Tour, hoch langsam, runter schneller 

Licht ist Pflicht, vernünftige Bereifung (nix RaRa oder weniger) auch.

wer sich anschließen mag, einfach per PN oder per Tel melden.

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (5. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> starte heute ab ca 15.30 ab Nachtigallental eine traillastige Tour, hoch langsam, runter schneller
> 
> Licht ist Pflicht, vernünftige Bereifung (nix RaRa oder weniger) auch.
> ...



Da hat doch der normale Arbeitnehmer noch keinen Feierabend !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da hat doch der normale Arbeitnehmer noch keinen Feierabend !



Wie jetzt es ist doch Freitag. Da haben doch die " normalen" schon um 14 Uhr frei


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie jetzt es ist doch Freitag. Da haben doch die " normalen" schon um 14 Uhr frei


 
Normal ist anders.....


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Normal ist anders.....



Du wolltest dich doch nicht als normal bezeichnen oder?


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2010)

Würd' mir ja eh keiner glauben....


----------



## Redfraggle (5. November 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie jetzt es ist doch Freitag. Da haben doch die " normalen" schon um 14 Uhr frei





!


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2010)

Bist Du wohl auch nicht normal?


----------



## Holzlarer (7. November 2010)

Hallo, 

wollte dem gestrigen abend geschuldet gleich nur ein kleines ründchen drehen, so ca. 2 std und auch nicht ganz so traillastig. falls einer lust auf wat gemütlichen regen hat, fahre gegen 15 uhr den pp in ramersdorf an.

VG Dirk


----------



## surftigresa (7. November 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte dem gestrigen abend geschuldet gleich nur ein kleines ründchen drehen, so ca. 2 std und auch nicht ganz so traillastig. falls einer lust auf wat gemütlichen regen hat, fahre gegen 15 uhr den pp in ramersdorf an.
> 
> VG Dirk


 
Das nenne ich ja mal Einsatz 
Unglaublich!


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2010)

Weiß von euch jemand, was mit dem Lokalranking los ist, wann es evtl. wieder online geht bzw. wer das die letzten 2 Jahre gehostet hat? 
Hab definitiv keine Lust, ständig das Gesamtranking auf der Suche nach unseren Regionalteams durchzuwühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (7. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Weiß von euch jemand [..] wer das die letzten 2 Jahre gehostet hat?


MieMaMarco.


----------



## surftigresa (7. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hab definitiv keine Lust, ständig das Gesamtranking auf der Suche nach unseren Regionalteams durchzuwühlen


 
Fahrt halt mehr! Dann steht ihr weiter oben und Du musst nicht solange wühlen....


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Fahrt halt mehr! Dann steht ihr weiter oben und Du musst nicht solange wühlen....



Jetzt kommste auch schon mit so Sprüchen wie Team Dreiowei ...


----------



## othom (7. November 2010)

dann leg dir doch ne Favoriten liste an. Der Stern hinter jedem Team anklicken und gut ist


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2010)

Coole Sache! Dann nehme ich selbstredend nur Teams, die alle hinter uns liegen...


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Coole Sache! Dann nehme ich selbstredend nur Teams, die alle hinter uns liegen...



Lohnt dafür eine Liste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2010)

Naja, ihr seid näher an uns als an der Spitze der Regionalteams...


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Naja, ihr seid näher an uns als an der Spitze der Regionalteams...



Sind wir schon auf Seite 2?


----------



## Spooky (12. November 2010)

Fahren morgen früh bis Sonntag abend in den Schwarzwald, wer mit will meldet sich telefonisch oder per PM.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## der.anderehelge (12. November 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Fahren morgen früh bis Sonntag abend in den Schwarzwald, wer mit will meldet sich telefonisch oder per PM.
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



OK. Bin leicht verschnupft, aber dabei.


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. November 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Fahren morgen früh bis Sonntag abend in den Schwarzwald, wer mit will meldet sich telefonisch oder per PM.
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Sch**** bin morgen schon verplant 
wünsch Euch viel Spaß und schicke Trails


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2010)

gute Wahl, nehmt kurze Hosen mit!


----------



## Holzlarer (12. November 2010)

Hi Marco, 

Bin auch verplant("hennes in the slaughterhouse" mit anschliessender siegesparty) und habs eh leider hier und auf handy zu spät gelesen.
Punkte dürft ihr aber keine eintragen, da dort morgen frühlingstemperaturen herrschen. wünsch euch ne coole tour, fotos und bericht werden neidisch erwartet.

Wer von den daheim gebliebenen schwingt sich denn am so aufs rad? 
12 uhr 7GB? Jemand Interesse?

VG Dirk


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Punkte dürft ihr aber keine eintragen, da dort morgen frühlingstemperaturen herrschen...



Wie warm ist es eigentlich in diesen Fitnessbuden?


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Bin auch verplant("hennes in the slaughterhouse" mit anschliessender siegesparty) und habs eh leider hier und auf handy zu spät gelesen.
> Punkte dürft ihr aber keine eintragen, da dort morgen frühlingstemperaturen herrschen. wünsch euch ne coole tour, fotos und bericht werden neidisch erwartet.
> ...


 
Da drück' ich mal die Daumen, dass aus der Siegesparty auch was wird....

Vielleicht hast Du ja alternativ auch Lust um 11:00 an die Tomburg in Wormersdorf zu kommen?


----------



## othom (13. November 2010)

War heute im 7Gb unterwegs......einmal Auge Gottes und zurück... Ich glaube ich war der einzigste der so bekloppt ist und bei dem Wetter da oben fährt.
Es war heute sehr schwierig sich über das dichte nasse Blätterwerk hoch zu quälen 

Das war ne Dauerberieselung von Anfang bis Ende 
da fragt man sich warum man mit Camelback unterwegs ist... Mund auf reicht 
und man erfährt auf diese Weise gleich wie sich Inkontinenz anfühlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (13. November 2010)

Hi Melanie, 



surftigresa schrieb:


> Da drück' ich mal die Daumen, dass aus der Siegesparty auch was wird....



Danke fürs Daumendrücken, ich denke es hat geholfen





Die Siegesparty Teil1 in Kölle war schon mal geniiiiiaaaalll, vor während und nach dem Spiel den Ziegen in allen Belangen überlegen...

Teil2 wird jetzt wohl nicht weniger heftig. Mit Tomburg wird daher morgen nix werden und da für 12 Uhr 7GB auch keiner Interesse hat, kann ich schön ausschlafen und das punkten den Mädels überlassen

@othom: Kamen heut ja wirklich Sturzbäche runter, aber keine Angst so schlimm wirds im Alter nicht  Aber finde grad solche Touren sind doch manchmal die schönsten, wenn man mal das 7GB für sich alleine hat.

VG Dirk


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Danke fürs Daumendrücken, ich denke es hat geholfen


 
So einer bist Du also . Schäm Dich 
Hab' ich ja gar nicht dran gedacht, dass es solche Leute auch noch gibt....


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So einer bist Du also . Schäm Dich
> Hab' ich ja gar nicht dran gedacht, dass es solche Leute auch noch gibt....



Wieso das andere sind keine Leute sondern ZIEGEN


----------



## Keepitsimple (19. November 2010)

Wir fahren Sonntag früh im 7Gb, falls noch jemand Lust hat. siehe LMB


----------



## der.anderehelge (21. November 2010)

Hab mal testweise den Wecker auf 8:00 gestellt. Geht nicht.Hoffe Ihr hattet trotzdem Spaß. Bin selber lieber zu einer unglaublich familienunfreundlichen Zeit gefahren.


----------



## monsterchen (21. November 2010)

Wir hatten Spass zumindest ,als ich nach einem Kaffee langsam wach geworden bin .

Wieso bist du denn schon wieder vor mir im WP ? Hast bestimmt einen deiner imaginären Freunde für dich fahren lassen. 

Ich sollte auch mal ohne Licht fahren, braucht man bestimmt länger für die selbe Strecke.


----------



## Holzlarer (25. November 2010)

Hurra der erste Schnee im 7GB ist da!!!





Wenn auch noch sehr sehr übersichtlich, aber hoffen wir mal das es wieder so einen tollen Winter gibt wie letztes Jahr. Dann gibts auch wieder bessere Fotos versprochen  @Helge: Das übertrifft sogar noch dein Kühlschrank-Foto

Geht was am Sa?, könnte so ab 11 Uhr.

VG Dirk


----------



## Landyphil (25. November 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hurra der erste Schnee im 7GB ist da!!!
> 
> Wenn auch noch sehr sehr übersichtlich, aber hoffen wir mal das es wieder so einen tollen Winter gibt wie letztes Jahr. Dann gibts auch wieder bessere Fotos versprochen  @Helge: Das übertrifft sogar noch dein Kühlschrank-Foto
> 
> ...



Und während Du in deinem Garten eine Rauchen warst  und Bilder gemacht hast war ich schon drin  ..... in den 3 Flocken im 7G . War Geil => Nightride Bonn


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. November 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Geht was am Sa?, könnte so ab 11 Uhr.


Muss auch mal wieder aufs Rad. Hätte auf jeden Fall Bock. Helge ist wohl übers Wochenende in Berlin abhotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (26. November 2010)

Hi Daniel, 

passt denn 11 Uhr Rado oder hast du ne andere Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt im Sinn? Strecke und Dauer können wir ja vor Ort entscheiden. Sonst noch wer?

VG Dirk


----------



## surftigresa (26. November 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> passt denn 11 Uhr Rado oder hast du ne andere Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt im Sinn? Strecke und Dauer können wir ja vor Ort entscheiden. Sonst noch wer?
> 
> VG Dirk


 
Ich, ich, ich!!!!! 11:00 Uhr Rado wäre für mich ideal. 

Und schön den Schnee konservieren 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Holzlarer (26. November 2010)

Hi Melanie, 

hey da schaffen wir ja tatsächlich ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt

Um den Schnee brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen:

http://www.loewenburger-hof.de/webcam/cam1-archiv.html

Bis morjen

VG Dirk


----------



## der.anderehelge (26. November 2010)

Bin wirklich raus, weil in Berlin zur New Model Army. Damit ich diese Woche überhaupt mal aufs Rad komme, fahr ich jetzt gleich noch ne Runde um den Ententeich.

@Dirk: Nagut, das Foto ist schwer zu schlagen. Generell ist das Niveau inzwischen sehr hoch geworden. Aber ich hab da noch ein paar (zu recht) unveröffentlichte Motive. Die gehe ich bei Gelegenheit mal durch.

Euch viel Spaß im Schnee,
Helge


----------



## Spooky (26. November 2010)

@Helge: Viel Spaß

@Dirk: Mal schauen, 11:00 Uhr ist mir aber eigentlich zu früh


----------



## othom (26. November 2010)

Schnee ist ja schön und gut, aber die Temperaturen machen mir an den Fingern zu schaffen, naja muss ich durch, wird auch wieder wärmer.
Habt ihr einen Handschuh Tip für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (26. November 2010)

Ich plane jetzt mal um 11:00 Uhr in Ramersdorf zu sein. Bin ein paar Wochen nicht gefahren, kann also sein, dass ich früher wieder aussteige als geplant


----------



## Freckles (26. November 2010)

othom schrieb:


> Schnee ist ja schön und gut, aber die Temperaturen machen mir an den Fingern zu schaffen, naja muss ich durch, wird auch wieder wärmer.
> Habt ihr einen Handschuh Tip für mich?



Nicht ganz billig, aber dich denke darüber nach, mir die auch zu besorgen 

http://www.thermogloves.eu/shop_content.php?coID=3

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## othom (26. November 2010)

ja die hatte ich auch schon im Auge, wäre schön wenn jemand was darüber sagen könnte wie die sind und wie deren Haltbarkeit ist


----------



## Holzlarer (26. November 2010)

Hi, 

ich bräuchte die beheizbare Sohle direkt mit. Nur bei dem Preis hätt ich auch schon ganz gern nen Erfahrungsbericht. 
Als Direkt-Hilfe kann ich bei Handschuhen nur empfehlen, wenns von der Größe her möglich, auch das Zwiebelprinzip anzuwenden. Hab mir nen ganz dünnen Innenhandschuh für paar Eus gekauft und das hilft schon was weiter.

@Marco: dann klingel einfach mal durch, es lässt sich bestimmt eine 2. Anlaufstelle zum späteren Zeitpunkt einrichten.

@Daniel: Hab eh keinen genauen Plan, wollte aber wegen den Temperaturen zwischen durch ne Aufwärmpause einlegen. Früherer Ausstieg ist ja kein Prob du kennst dich ja aus.

Brrrrr ist das jetzt schon kalt draussen...


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. November 2010)

Echt lustig, wie man untrainiert den ganzen Tag auf dem Rad verbringen kann und erst beim zurück rollen am Rhein feststellt, wie defekt man doch eigentlich ist. Danke Dirk und Melanie für die Motivation. Hat stark gebockt


----------



## Holzlarer (27. November 2010)

wie ich sehe hat der Riegel gewirkt... hoffe du hast noch deine lebensnotwendigen Lebensmittel einkaufen können.

Was soll man großartig schreiben, da war alles dabei was ne WP-Tour ausmacht: Sonne, Schnee, eingefrorene Schaltwerke Umwerfer Zehen Finger, vereiste Trails, verwirrte Menschen die einem die Weiterfahrt untersagen, lustige Mitfahrer und viele Punkte

Mein Garten(aufs Rauchen haben wir aber heute verzichtet):
















Ich konnts mir einfach nicht verkneifen und du hattest ja keine Chance auf Bestechung

Und dabei hatte ich nur gesagt: " Kannst du mal grad anhalten" Aber endlich mal eine Frau, die einem gehorcht






@Marco: Hatte mein Handy mal wieder zu Hause vergessen, Daniel hatte mal probiert anzurufen, hat leider nicht geklappt. Schade!

Dann wünsch ich allen morgen einen schönen Sonn(en)tag

VG Dirk


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. November 2010)

Mein Garten(aufs Rauchen haben wir aber heute verzichtet):




Wow, was win paar Meter ausmachen


----------



## surftigresa (28. November 2010)

Sehr geile Tour . Schnee ist doch schon was feines. Wenn doch nur die Kälte dabei nicht wäre..... 

Schön den Daniel mal wieder auf dem Rad gesehen zu haben.

@Dirk,
das gibt Rache!!! Nix mit Telefonnummern tauschen 

Gruss,
Melanie, die jetzt den Schnee in Kommern suchen fährt


----------



## Holzlarer (28. November 2010)

hmm hmm schon seltsam, wenn man die Bilder aus der Eifel sieht. Kennt man ja eigentlich nur umgekehrt, hier grün da weiß--..

und das ganze bei angenehmen Temperaturen









@Monsterchen: Wenn ihr morgen ins südliche fahrt, nehmt unbedingt den Grenzbach mit. Mit dem Schnee optisch toll und man hat trotz des Schnees richtig gut Grip

Viel Spaß 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## monsterchen (28. November 2010)

Danke für den Tip Dirk, mal sehen wie weit wir kommen.

Wir sollten auch mal wieder zusammen fahren.

cu
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (2. Dezember 2010)

es ist wiedermal soweit

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11139


----------



## Ede (3. Dezember 2010)

@Dirk

Schöne Winterpokalimpressionen


----------



## Holzlarer (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

so nach 3 Tagen "Alternativ"-Sportart 

(dat die Wolken aber auch immer die Aussicht stören müssen)





dann mal wieder der richtigen Sportart gefröhnt





Mensch und dat Team war ja richtig fleissig, dachte immer Käfer halten Winterschlaf, das Gegenteil ist aber wohl der Fall 

@Ede: Danke! Und haste die Spikes wiedergefunden? 

@Thomas: Gerne, aber Montags um 8  , obwohl dann hätten wir danach ja mal richtig Zeit im Bundeshäuschen, Oh wei...........

@all: Was gibts denn am WE? Macht doch mal einer nen Vorschlag!

Ach ja, der Sa-Abend steht durch Ausfall der betrieblichen WE-Feier auch zur Verfügung.... Marco da könnten wir doch mal endlich nen Bier und Zappel Abend machen

Jetzt brauch ich erst mal dringend wat Schlaf, ob dat an Obstler,Willi und co. liegt, hmm.....

VG Dirk


----------



## monsterchen (7. Dezember 2010)

Wie ist denn da der Speichenreflektor an dein Rad gekommen?

OOOHHHJAAHH das Bundeshäuschen .......


----------



## Spooky (7. Dezember 2010)

Samstag klingt nach nem Plan


----------



## monsterchen (8. Dezember 2010)

Heute im 7Gb, ich glaube der Schnee wird immer mehr. War ein ganz schönes geeier auf den Tails.







[/URL][/IMG]

Samstag bin ich abends bei den Baskets, hätte neben mir noch einen Platz frei. Wir könnten uns auch alle gemeinsam das Spiel ansehen und danach nach Endenich oder so fahren. 

bis bald 

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (8. Dezember 2010)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich abends bei den Baskets, hätte neben mir noch einen Platz frei. Wir könnten uns auch alle gemeinsam das Spiel ansehen und danach nach Endenich oder so fahren.



Und weil sich Helge bis jetzt nicht geäußert hat, fallen wir einfach bei dem ein


----------



## monsterchen (8. Dezember 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Und weil sich Helge bis jetzt nicht geäußert hat, fallen wir einfach bei dem ein



Super Idee, ich geh grad mal meinen Schlafsack suchen....


----------



## othom (8. Dezember 2010)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=821992

ich sauge so ziemlich alles in mich rein, was mit dem 7Gb zu tun hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (9. Dezember 2010)

@othom: schöner Artikel.  Ein paar MTBer waren an besagtem Heiligabend auch unterwegs






Wie? Stellt die Pension "Helge" etwa keine Bettwäsche zur Verfügung? Tse tse....

@Thomas:Hey, bei deiner Farbkombi braust du keine Reflektoren mehr aber schönes Bildchen, aaaahhh auch raus will. Ach hab grad keine Zeit zum nachschauen , Zeiten und Preise bei den Baskets?

Ansonsten hat einer schon Alternativen?


und vorher machen wir noch ne schöne Tauwetter-Tour...

VG Dirk


----------



## Spooky (9. Dezember 2010)

In der Bonner Lärmanstalt wäre Samstag wieder Live-Musik, war zuletzt ganz lustig.


----------



## othom (9. Dezember 2010)

Wer war den heute Dornheckensee, Paffelsberg, Dollendorfer Hardt 
bin da so ein paar Spuren gefolgt, bis ich die Schnauze voll hatte durch den blöden Schneematsch zu fahren  war das ätzend, wie Schmierseife


----------



## der.anderehelge (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

bis zum 28.12. bin ich leider aus allen abendlichen Aktivitäten raus. Ich bin schon Froh wenn ich hin und wieder mal ne kleine Runde um den Ententeich bike. Im Moment ist meine Oma zu Besuch. Ihr könnt natürlich trotzdem vorbei kommen. So zum Kaffee oder mal tagsüber auf einen kleinen Spaziergang. Aber meine Oma ist mit Ihrem Rollator nicht richtig schnell. Also bringt Zeit mit. 

Gruß Helge


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2010)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> .... Aber meine Oma ist mit Ihrem Rollator nicht richtig schnell. Also bringt Zeit mit.
> 
> Gruß Helge


 
Dann schick sie doch mal zu den betreuten Senioren ins Bergische  vielleicht macht sie denen ja noch was vor mit dem Rollator...


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2010)

Vooorsicht, Frollein, frage mich, wer hier einen Rollator nötig hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo AlpCrosser,
guckt mal in die IG.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Dezember 2010)

othom schrieb:


> Wer war den heute Dornheckensee, Paffelsberg, Dollendorfer Hardt
> bin da so ein paar Spuren gefolgt, bis ich die Schnauze voll hatte durch den blöden Schneematsch zu fahren  war das ätzend, wie Schmierseife


 
Hi, habe die Nachricht erst heute gelesen, meine Wenigkeit war unterwegs. Wollte auf den Petersberg, aber auf halber Strecke wurde der grip wegen des wechselnden Untergrundes so schlecht, daß ich rumgedreht habe; Schmach! Habe ich dann am Samstag wieder wettgemacht ... .

Der Rosinantenfahrer


----------



## othom (17. Dezember 2010)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hi, habe die Nachricht erst heute gelesen, meine Wenigkeit war unterwegs. Wollte auf den Petersberg, aber auf halber Strecke wurde der grip wegen des wechselnden Untergrundes so schlecht, daß ich rumgedreht habe; Schmach! Habe ich dann am Samstag wieder wettgemacht ... .
> 
> Der Rosinantenfahrer



Ich hatte es dann Sonntag wieder wettgemacht, allerdings war das auch nicht wirklich prickelnd gewesen, war wieder teils wie Schmierseife, aber ich Blödmann musste ja noch auf den Ölberg


----------



## Holzlarer (19. Dezember 2010)

Schnee gut, alles gut und dann auch noch ab und zu Sonne dabei


















Das war so toll im hellem Mondlicht, dx völlig überflüssig,schade kommt nicht rüber...





draussen flockts wieder, wünsch alle nen schönen katerfreien after-wm-Sonntag, obwohl den kann man ja dann im Ghetto bekämpfen....



VG Dirk


----------



## Handlampe (19. Dezember 2010)

Hi Dirk

Bitte nicht vergessen das ein oder andere Bild von dir für den Kalender zu nominieren....


----------



## othom (19. Dezember 2010)

das hier finde ich schön


----------



## Spooky (19. Dezember 2010)

Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder, Dirk 

Werde heute auch mal wieder ne kleine Runde im Siebengebirge drehen, solltest du auch unterwegs sein, ruf mal an.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Rote Laterne (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachtstage! 

Hier ein bisschen Söldener Schneepracht





auch nicht mehr als hier ... dafür aber mit Lift


----------



## surftigresa (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest!

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, ob man im 7GB noch fahren kann?

Hier in Köln geht eigentlich gar nichts mehr. Auf den Hauptverkehrsstrassen könnte man super fahren. Da ist eine schöne geschlossene Schneedecke drauf. Aber ich trau mich nicht. Die Autos schliddern alle so komisch.... 
Ansonsten, egal ob Rad-, Feld- oder Waldweg ist viel zu viel Schnee und man kommt kaum vorwärts.

Gestern war ich bei meinen Eltern und musste feststellen, dass Richtung Bonn deutlich weniger Schnee lag. Wie sieht es im 7GB aus???

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Frohes Fest!
> 
> Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, ob man im 7GB noch fahren kann?
> 
> ...



hi Melanie
im 7GB wohl zu viel schnee glaube ich. hier in Siegburg ist es grenzwertig. ist auf jeden fall ein elendes gequetsche. wollte morgen mal die Wahner Heide anfahren. flach müsste eigentlich irgendwie gehen.
 LGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Da ist eine schöne geschlossene Schneedecke drauf. Aber ich trau mich nicht. Die Autos schliddern alle so komisch....



Vergiß es, ist eher suboptimal. Auf der Inneren Kanalstraße ist fast eine komplett gelschlossene *EIS*decke. Man (nicht ich, ich fahr links wo noch Schnee liegt und man beschleunigen und vor allem bremsen kann  kriecht lässig mit selbstmörderischen 20 kmh von einer roten Ampel zur anderen und beim Anfahren geht die Rutscherei weiter.

Ich wünsche mir jetzt einen Volkslauf über die breiten Wege im Wald, damit der Mist endlich platt und fahrbar wird


----------



## asphaltjunkie (25. Dezember 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> hi Melanie
> im 7GB wohl zu viel schnee glaube ich. hier in Siegburg ist es grenzwertig. ist auf jeden fall ein elendes gequetsche. wollte morgen mal die Wahner Heide anfahren. flach müsste eigentlich irgendwie gehen.
> LGS



Bin ab 9Uhr bis 11Uhr in der Wahner Heide unterwegs. Vieleicht sehen wir uns.
Heute war ich auch schon dort, läst sich einigemaßen fahren (50% in G2) auf flache strecke.


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

7.Gebirge ist im moment (fast)garnicht fahrbar. Kann nur davon abraten, da zu fahren. Es sei den, Ihr wollt das Rad schiebn

Ciao Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (25. Dezember 2010)

....na gut, dann werde ich mich wohl wieder über Nebenstrasse zum Kölner Grüngürtel kämpfen. Das ging zumindest gestern morgen noch so gerade....

Heute wollte ich bei dem schönen Wetter zur Glessener Höhe und die Aussicht über Köln geniessen. Naja, die An- und Abfahrt über Radwege bis zum Wald hat mich schon so geschafft, dass ich nach 15 Minuten im Wald entnervt aufgegeben habe 

Wenn es hier schon schneit wie in den Alpen, dann bestehe ich auch auf deren Lifte!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Naja, die An- und Abfahrt über Radwege bis zum Wald hat mich schon so geschafft, dass ich nach 15 Minuten im Wald entnervt aufgegeben habe




...typischer Fall von übertrainiert...



surftigresa schrieb:


> Wenn es hier schon schneit wie in den Alpen, dann bestehe ich auch auf deren Lifte!!!!!!!!



Aber Liftbiker fahren doch nicht im Schnee...


----------



## Holzlarer (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

Im Moment sind wahre Wanderscharen im 7GB unterwegs, Wege die am Heilig Abend auf Wochen unpassierbar schienen, waren gestern platt getrampelt. Und die Kasseler Heide mit ihren Schneeverwehungen ist im Moment ein Traum. Wenn auch sehr anstrengend , aber fahren war gestern gut möglich. Gefährlich ist es nur da, wo die 10cm dicke Eisschicht freiliegt!

Also nicht abschrecken lassen, ride on

VG Dirk


----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2010)

@Dirk,

endlich mal ein Optimist 

Ride on - alles fürs Team


----------



## Deleted 124581 (26. Dezember 2010)

Die Feiertage sind vorbei,morgen gehts ins 7g,mal gucken wie weit ich komme!?


----------



## Holzlarer (29. Dezember 2010)

Am Mo-Abend mal auf Team III-Spuren gewandelt, hat schon was so ein Glühweinpäuschen, wobei um 22 Uhr wirds selbst in der gemütlichsten Schutzhütte schon ganz schön schattig....

Und Respekt an dat Kollegin, erste richtige MTB-Tour und dann über 2 Std im Dunkeln im Schnee, Spaß scheints gemacht zu haben. Ich sach ja irgendwann kriegen wir euch alle..





Mal schauen wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt, aber wollte am Sonntag ab 12 Uhr ne 2-3 Stunden Runde drehen. Einer Interesse?

VG Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (29. Dezember 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ...Und Respekt an dat Kollegin, erste richtige MTB-Tour und dann über 2 Std im Dunkeln im Schnee, Spaß scheints gemacht zu haben. Ich sach ja mit Alkohol kriegen wir euch alle..
> 
> VG Dirk



Klappt bei uns auch vorzüglich.


----------



## Spooky (29. Dezember 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt, aber wollte am Sonntag ab 12 Uhr ne 2-3 Stunden Runde drehen. Einer Interesse?
> 
> VG Dirk



Sonntag klingt gut.


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Januar 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt, aber wollte am Sonntag ab 12 Uhr ne 2-3 Stunden Runde drehen. Einer Interesse?
> 
> VG Dirk



Alles Gute fürs Neue Jahr!

Interesse ja - Kondition ? Wahrscheinlich nicht genug. Ist es im 7GB überhaupt fahrbar? Um Hennef war heute alles ziemlich sulzig und rutschig.


----------



## Holzlarer (1. Januar 2011)

Hi Lissy, 

Im 7GB siehts eher noch schlechter aus, Oben frierts zwar wieder, aber wenn kein Neuschnee fällt bringt dat ja auch nix. Wollte morgen kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich fahre. Poste ich dann hier, vielleicht passts ja, ist ja schon Ewigkeiten her, erste WP-Tour, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.... 

VG Dirk


----------



## Spooky (2. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues an Alle.

ich starte jetzt gleich zu 2 - 3h ins 7GB. Sollte da, wie zu erwarten, nix gehen, weiche ich eben auf Straße aus.

Händy-Nummer habt ihr ja, ...


Mfg
Marco


----------



## DeRalle (3. Januar 2011)

Anfang letzter Woche konnte man im 7GB recht gut fahren, als es noch ein paar Grad Minus waren. Aber ich war heute Nachmittag mal kurz drüben, hab dann aber nach kurzer Tour wieder abgebrochen ... es ist quasi kaum fahrbar. Wo viele Fußgänger oder Forstfahrzeuge unterwegs waren, ist es zwar meist festgetreten, aber es kommen ständig nicht erkennbare, weiche Passagen, wo man (bergab) plötzlich fast über den Lenker geht. Ist überall Matsch oder Eis drunter.
Die weniger frequentierten Wege sind durch den hohen, mehrfach angetauten und wieder überfrorenen Schnee bergauf extrem anstrengend und später runter bin ich tlw. freiwillig abgestiegen. Da bleibt das Rad im nassen Schnee von selber stehen ...

Hoffentlich gibts bald Tauwetter !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (8. Januar 2011)

Wie ist den der momentane Zustand des 7Gebirge sind die Wege fahrbar ??
dem Temperaturen von heute könnte man meinen wir hätten Frühling


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (9. Januar 2011)

Hier und da ein paar Eisplatten; Überall schmierig und schlammig abseits der Hauptwege, da ist es nur nass. Ich war gestern unterwegs und sah selten so dreckig aus !!

Aber es war saugeil ;-)


----------



## othom (9. Januar 2011)

Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Waren zwar heute nicht im 7Gb aber ausgesehen haben wir auch wie ne Sau


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. Januar 2011)

Nach dem Regen im 7G eine Runde gedreht,Petersberg/Ölberg,und das Gefühl im Schottischen Moor unterwegs gewesen zu sein!
Der Boden ist völlig Wassergesättigt,es fährt sich streckenweise total schwammig,das Hinterrad klebt förmlich am Untergrund,aber geil wars trotzdem!!


----------



## Spooky (15. Januar 2011)

Hihi,

morgen 11:00 Uhr starten wir zu ner kleinen Tour durchs 7G, mag sich wer anschließen ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Januar 2011)

Helge und ich sind mit am Start.


----------



## Spooky (15. Januar 2011)

Fein  Fehlt noch Dirk, dann können wir noch ein paar Etappen bequatschen.

Treffpunkt Ramersdorf ok ?!


----------



## der.anderehelge (15. Januar 2011)

Ja. Das ist mein Lieblingstreffpunkt (kann man gut parken).


----------



## monsterchen (16. Januar 2011)

Das war ein schönes Ründchen heute, hat mal wieder richtig Spass mit euch gemacht. Ich habe nur ein Problem ,mein Bike stinkt als wäre ich durch einen riesen Haufen Sch..... gefahren, ich hab´s schon mit einem Deoroller unterm Sattel versucht. Hat nix gebracht.

Bis bald

Thomas


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Januar 2011)

Jawohl, ein sehr entspanntes Ründchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

hatte mich schon gewundert wer da lang gefahren ist, da sieht man ja sonst kaum Spuren, war ja eigentlich klar das ihr das ward

irgendwann passt auch die Uhrzeit wieder.....

VG Dirk


----------



## Spooky (17. Januar 2011)

Jo, nach langem ziellosen umherirren im Ennert haben wir sie dann doch gefunden, die sagenumwobenen Holzlarer-Trails


----------



## Holzlarer (17. Januar 2011)

hab da jetzt vor allem an die Spuren bei und zum Schloss Birlinghoven gedacht, einer muss auch bis zum Knie imMatsch gestanden haben, da wo der abgestiegen ist hey Thomas, vielleicht war das auch der Geruch.....


----------



## Spooky (17. Januar 2011)

Ach ja, Birlinghoven, .. stimmt da waren wir ja auch .. wollten eigentlich in den Ennert


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Januar 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> [..] zum Schloss Birlinghoven gedacht, einer muss auch bis zum Knie imMatsch gestanden haben, da wo der abgestiegen ist


"Könnt ruhig kommen. Ab hier hinten wirds besser." *hust*


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. Januar 2011)

War das wirklich nur bis zu den Achseln? Kam mir tiefer vor. Mehrfach. Trotzdem wars irgendwie sehr lustig.

Hier nochmal die offizielle Feststellung der einzigen guten Idee auf dieser Tour, an die ich mich noch erinnern kann. Am Sonntag wird bei mir im Garten gegrillt. Alle siind eingeladen. Ich setze jetzt mal 15:00Uhr als Termin an. Vorher natürlich noch eine kleine Tour! 11:15 Uhr treffen bei Natürlichrad und dann 2-3 Stunden durch den Kofo. Aktuell führen die Trails noch Hochschlamm. Aber für ne kleine Runde um den Ententeich reichts doch immer 

Hossa.


----------



## monsterchen (18. Januar 2011)

Super dann können wir auf dem Ententeich noch das Grillgut fangen. Da bin ich auf jeden dabei . Ist eigendlich deine Oma noch da um den Grill anzuzünden.

sehen uns Sonntag

Thomas


----------



## Spooky (18. Januar 2011)

Ob das wirklich so'ne gute Idee war, sehen wir dann Sonntag 

Bis denne
Marco


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. Januar 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich so'ne gute Idee war, sehen wir dann Sonntag
> 
> Bis denne
> Marco



Ist Iris auch dabei? Dann würd ich mich als "Rote Laterne" anschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (19. Januar 2011)

Gut das du fragst. Iris hatte tatsächlich eine Meinung dazu. Es ging um die generelle Anwesenheit von "Weibsvolk" (Danke nochmal für diesen Klassiker. Jehova!).

Am besten klärst Du das mal mit Ihr direkt. So von Volk zu Volk. Und natürlich sind zu dieser Veranstaltung alle eingeladen. Auch die, die vorher lieber ne Runde um die Burg drehen, bis zum Alpencross im September meine email-Adresse haben oder einfach glauben Grillen ist anders.

Hossa!


----------



## der.anderehelge (22. Januar 2011)

Sorry Leute, ich bin morgen erst um 13:00 am Start. Muss heute noch eine 80iger Jahre Party in Köln besuchen (Ich verspreche einfach zu leichtsinnig Dinge). Fahrt doch schon mal alleine los.

Dafür habe ich schon mal alle üblichen Zutaten für das Wintergrillen beschafft. 

bis morgen...

Helge


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2011)

Suffkopp


----------



## Spooky (23. Januar 2011)

Sorry Jungs, bin raus. Werde evtl. hier in der Ecke eine matschfreie Asphaltrunde fahren.


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Suffkopp



Wer im Glashaus sitzt....


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. Januar 2011)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, es gab nur Fleisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (23. Januar 2011)

Fleisch und aäh ... Tee. Viel Tee.


----------



## monsterchen (24. Januar 2011)

Kaffee war ja leider alle...


----------



## der.anderehelge (24. Januar 2011)

und überhaupt:






Nach 4 Stunden schlammpflügen um den Ententeich noch schön im Nieselregen grillen. Das macht richtig Spaß. Siehe Foto. Ich bin 2,5 Stunden davon mitgefahren und konnte mich auch nicht mehr einkriegen vor Freude.


----------



## Freckles (4. Februar 2011)

Liebe 7Gebirgs Tourer,

gestern ist mir am hellichten Tag mein Radonbike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden! 

Bitte lasst mich wissen, sollte es euren Weg irgendwie kreuzen .... 

Hier gibt's mehr Infos! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...00&postcount=1

Vielen, vielen Dank schon jetzt!!

Angela


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Liebe 7Gebirgs Tourer,
> 
> gestern ist mir am hellichten Tag mein Radonbike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden!
> 
> ...



Furchtbar! Was das für ne schreckliche Welt ist wenn man sogar für ein Radon eine Türe aufbricht! 
Tut mir Leid für dich, hoffe Du hattest es versichert denn wenn es dir in 4 Wochen unterm hintern zusammengebrochen wäre, hätte der Chris Stahl nur gesagt.....Gewährleistung? Hässdesenimeral? Hau ab.
So bekommste wenigsten dein Geld von der Versicherung und kannst dir dann mal ein richtiges Fahrrad kaufen!


----------



## othom (22. Februar 2011)

Toller Beitrag


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Februar 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Furchtbar! So bekommste wenigsten dein Geld von der Versicherung und kannst dir dann mal ein richtiges Fahrrad kaufen!



Du meinst aber doch nicht die Marke die mit L anfängt oder? Du sprichst doch jetzt von richtigen Fahrrädern, und nicht davon das wenn man nicht in Trauer unterwegs sein will, auch noch drauf zahlen muss. Sowas fährt doch jeder. Und wir sind ja nicht* JEDER*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Grüsse


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Februar 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du meinst aber doch nicht die Marke die mit L anfängt oder? Du sprichst doch jetzt von richtigen Fahrrädern, und nicht davon das wenn man nicht in Trauer unterwegs sein will, auch noch drauf zahlen muss. Sowas fährt doch jeder. Und wir sind ja nicht* JEDER*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Grüsse



??????????? Ach so, Du meinst also die Fahrräder die mit R oder C oder H oder S anfangen fährt nicht jeder
Wann is'n dein nächster Augenarzt termin?

@Freckles: tut mir Leid das Sie dir dein Bike geklaut haben!

Lass dir beim nächsten mal wenigstens was vernünftiges für's gleiche Geld empfehlen. 
Kannst ja mal zu mir innen Laden kommen!


----------



## ultra2 (23. Februar 2011)

Ob das die richtige Marketingstrategie ist?

Mir wäre das zuviel Vollpfosten und zuwenig an potentiellen Kunden orientiert.


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. Februar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ob das die richtige Marketingstrategie ist?
> 
> Mir wäre das zuviel Vollpfosten und zuwenig an potentiellen Kunden orientiert.




Meine potentiellen Kunden von denen ich Lebe, orientieren sich an anderen Fahrradtypen! Die kommen rein, legen Geld auf den Tisch und lassen sich ihren Drahtesel konfigurieren. Die haben sich meistens vorher Schlau gemacht ( was jeder andere auch tun sollte) und wissen was Sie wollen. Wenn Du ne teure Anschaffung machst guckst Du dich ja vorher um oder fährst Du deine Cannondales nur zum vorführen? 

Ahhhh, verstehe, möglichst viel Bike für möglichst wenig nutzen!Na das ist ja mal ein Wirtschaftsprinzip!

Aber Du wolltest doch nicht etwa Freckles als Vollpfosten titulieren, na also sowas das war jetzt aber nicht Nett von dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (23. Februar 2011)

Hej Jungs,

wenn sich hier einer aufregen sollte, dann vielleicht ich, weil mein Rad geklaut wurde.

Als Allmountain fand ich das Slide super, vor allem da ich ein begrenztes Budget hatte und leider die meisten anderen Hersteller nicht so viel Ausstattung für das Geld anbieten (was z.B. Kona teilweise anbietet ist ja wohl ein Witz). Für Richtung Enduro und mehr würde ich wohl auch eher was anderes suchen, was ich ja jetzt auch habe .

Also denn, bis bald im Wald!

Angela

@ den Schnellen: Welchen Laden meinst du eigentlich?


----------



## ultra2 (23. Februar 2011)

@ Der Schnelle - Die "Diskussion" ist mir zu albern.

@ Freckles - Kann deine Argumentation bezüglich des Slide gut verstehen. Ich hoffe du mußt jetzt nicht dieses Fe... Dingens vom Bakerman aufbrauchen.


----------



## Spooky (23. Februar 2011)

Back to Topic: 

Bin ab ca. 14:00 Uhr für zwei Stündchen im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Sonst noch wer ?


VG
Marco


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

überlege über Ramdersdorf und Dollendorfer Hart auf den Petersberg zu fahren, könnte so gegen 14:30 in Ramersdorf Halte +U-BAhn sein. Schicke dir zur Koordination (bei Interesse) meine handy-Nummer.

Der Rosinantenfahrer



Spooky schrieb:


> Back to Topic:
> 
> Bin ab ca. 14:00 Uhr für zwei Stündchen im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Sonst noch wer ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Februar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @ Der Schnelle - Die "Diskussion" ist mir zu albern.
> 
> @ Freckles - Kann deine Argumentation bezüglich des Slide gut verstehen. Ich hoffe du mußt jetzt nicht dieses Fe... Dingens vom Bakerman aufbrauchen.



was soll das denn heißen

das N-dingens vom Bakerman fährt sie auch sehr gerne


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Februar 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> ??????????? Ach so, Du meinst also die Fahrräder die mit R oder C oder H oder S anfangen fährt nicht jeder
> Wann is'n dein nächster Augenarzt termin?
> 
> @Freckles: tut mir Leid das Sie dir dein Bike geklaut haben!
> ...



Na, na, na wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen? Iß vorher einen Teller Bohnensuppe, dann kommst du besser von der Rampe

Schöne Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Niederbachem


----------



## Spooky (23. Februar 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> überlege über Ramdersdorf und Dollendorfer Hart auf den Petersberg zu fahren, könnte so gegen 14:30 in Ramersdorf Halte +U-BAhn sein. Schicke dir zur Koordination (bei Interesse) meine handy-Nummer.
> 
> Der Rosinantenfahrer



14:30 Ramersdorf ist ok. Selbiges gleich auch noch per SMS.


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2011)

Moin,
jemand Urlaub und/oder Lust, heute ab 12.00 Uhr das gute Wetter zu nutzen?

Gruesse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. März 2011)

Habe dein posting leider erst jetzt gesehen; wie wäre es morgen so ab 14:30 Uhr Ramersdorf S-BAhn?



sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> jemand Urlaub und/oder Lust, heute ab 12.00 Uhr das gute Wetter zu nutzen?
> 
> Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (9. März 2011)

Mensch Jungs ihr macht ja Sachen, Freiluftweizen,Arschbombe, Trails mit komischen Namen.. Glaube wir müssen unbeding mal wieder zusammen biken. Muss im März auch noch ein paar Tage Urlaub nehmen, vieleicht lässt sich ja während der Woche mal ne Tagestour machen, kann man natürlich auch am WE machen

VG Dirk


----------



## Spooky (10. März 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Muss im März auch noch ein paar Tage Urlaub nehmen, vieleicht lässt sich ja während der Woche mal ne Tagestour machen



Seeehr, Seeehr gerne, muß auch dringend Urlaubstage nehmen, die Arbeit ist momentan zum :kotz:

Wie wärs denn zum Anfang mal mit dem nächsten Do oder Fr (17./18.) ?


VG
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (10. März 2011)

Hi Marco, 

auf der Arbeit siehts bei mir leider im Moment genauso aus. Fr 18. war schon ein Kollege schneller, Do 17. hört sich gut an.

VG Dirk


----------



## Spooky (10. März 2011)

OK, 17. sollte klappen, ist zumindest mal beantragt.


----------



## der.anderehelge (10. März 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> auf der Arbeit siehts bei mir leider im Moment genauso aus. Fr 18. war schon ein Kollege schneller, Do 17. hört sich gut an.
> 
> VG Dirk


Ja super. Ich sitze dann mal im Büro und beneide Euch. Bei mir geht leider gar nichts. 

der Arschbomber


----------



## Spooky (22. März 2011)

Moin,

habe morgen etwas früher Feierabend und werde ein kurzes (gemütliches) Feierabendründchen im 7G drehen. Start wäre so gegen 16:00 in Königswinter, irgendwer mit dabei ? 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (22. März 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe morgen etwas früher Feierabend und werde ein kurzes (gemütliches) Feierabendründchen im 7G drehen. Start wäre so gegen 16:00 in Königswinter, irgendwer mit dabei ?
> 
> ...



 

Aber wie sieht es Sa./So. aus? Mit uns AlpenX-Mädels durchs 7GB, damit wir bis August fit sind ?


----------



## Spooky (22. März 2011)

Mal schauen, was mein Nicht-AlpenX-Mädel dazu so sagt 

Denke aber, dass am WE was gehen wird, ich muß mich aber wegen Bereitschaft im näheren Umkreis aufhalten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. März 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe morgen etwas früher Feierabend und werde ein kurzes (gemütliches) Feierabendründchen im 7G drehen. Start wäre so gegen 16:00 in Königswinter, irgendwer mit dabei ?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, morgen geht leider nicht, Sa./So. auch nicht, aber Freitagnachmittag bin ich bis gegen 18 Uhr flexibel, wär' das was? Der Rosinantenfahrer


----------



## Spooky (22. März 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo, morgen geht leider nicht, Sa./So. auch nicht, aber Freitagnachmittag bin ich bis gegen 18 Uhr flexibel, wär' das was? Der Rosinantenfahrer



Freitag geht bei mir nix, arbeite bis 17:00 - 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. März 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> Freitag geht bei mir nix, arbeite bis 17:00 - 18:00 Uhr.


 
Schade! Jemand dabei, der am Freitag so ab 14 Uhr S-Bahn Ramersdorf zu einer Tour von 2-3 Stunden aufbrechen möchte?


----------



## Holzlarer (23. März 2011)

Huhu Lissy, 

meinst du sowas:








natürlich dann mit fehlender dritter weiblicher Beteiligung, und ok ok auch den alpx-herren(und allen anderen jecken), ja ich glaube das würd ich am we gerne machen

wo wir aber grade bei aussergewöhnlichen uhrzeiten sind(marco war klar, bei sonne früher raus klappt nie), werde morgen ab
13 im 7GB ein gemüüüüüütliches ründchen drehen( ca. 3 Std), am Fr ab 11 was längeres, da fehlt mit(ausser der Kondi) auch ne Idee (Wied, Ahr, Eltztal, Traumpfade) na gut auto,+ streckekentnisse auch.....

über vorschläge und mitfahrer würd ich mich freuen

VG Dirk


----------



## Rote Laterne (23. März 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Huhu Lissy,
> 
> meinst du sowas:
> ....
> ...



Jep - genau so was  

13 Uhr morgen - 11 Uhr Freitag -  ich mach irgendwas falsch 

Freitag 15:30 Uhr bei der Roten Laterne  Bis jetzt 100% Frauenquote. Das ist Dir sicher zu spät!?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2011)

Hallo Holzlarer, wollte eigentlich so um 14 Uhr in Ramersdorf starten, kann aber zetilich auch noch vorziehen, falls es dann für eine gemeinsame (Sonnen)Tour reicht ...



Holzlarer schrieb:


> Huhu Lissy,
> 
> meinst du sowas:
> 
> ...


----------



## Holzlarer (24. März 2011)

Hi, 

also wenn ich ein auswärtsspiel mache, dann will ich um spätestens 11 weg. Falls ich doch 7GB fahre, kann ich um 14 nach ramersdorf kommen(oder früher,wenn gewünscht) dann könnten wir ja sogar um 15:30 die frauenquote kaputt machen
werde morgen früh nochmal mailen(ist meistens bei mir alles "wiekommichausdembett"-abhängig)

gruß Dirk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. März 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also wenn ich ein auswärtsspiel mache, dann will ich um spätestens 11 weg. Falls ich doch 7GB fahre, kann ich um 14 nach ramersdorf kommen(oder früher,wenn gewünscht) dann könnten wir ja sogar um 15:30 die frauenquote kaputt machen
> werde morgen früh nochmal mailen(ist meistens bei mir alles "wiekommichausdembett"-abhängig)
> ...


 
Okay, nur ist 11 für mich zu früh. Falls es mit deinem Aufstehen nicht so ganz klappt, könnten wir uns gegen 14 Uhr in Ramersdorf treffen und schon 'mal über den Petersberg o.ä. warmradeln, um dann ab 15:30 Quotenmänner zu sein ... BG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2011)

rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... Um dann ab 15:30 quotenmänner zu sein ... Bg


aha?!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> aha?!


 ... falls gewünscht ...


----------



## Spooky (25. März 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht es Sa./So. aus? Mit uns AlpenX-Mädels durchs 7GB, damit wir bis August fit sind ?





Holzlarer schrieb:


> natürlich dann mit fehlender dritter weiblicher Beteiligung, und ok ok auch den alpx-herren(und allen anderen jecken), ja ich glaube das würd ich am we gerne machen



Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr Nachtigallental mit Ziel südliches Siebengebirge oder Birlinghoven/Pleistal ?


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... falls gewünscht ...


Klar, ist aber Reha für die Rekonvaleszenten.
Mädels bleibt es bei 15:30 ??


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr Nachtigallental mit Ziel südliches Siebengebirge oder Birlinghoven/Pleistal ?


Da Torsten Sonntag nachmittags frei hat, ist mir das zu spät...schade!
Werde ab 10:00 etwas fahren...Dattenbergexploring eventuell.


----------



## Spooky (25. März 2011)

Jo, explore mal. War zuletzt mal wieder an der Wied unterwegs und habe gedacht, dass man bestimmt ne supi Tour von Dattenberg zum Malberg und zurück machen könnte ... nur so als Anregung.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, ist aber Reha für die Rekonvaleszenten [/


 
"Reha" würde schon gut passen. Falls die Tour für mich als Neuling (und Mann) offen ist, würde ich ein Stück mitkommen (muß um 18 Uhr geduscht sein und daher wohl vorher abfahren); wo liegt denn der Treffpunkt?  BG


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, ist aber Reha für die Rekonvaleszenten.
> Mädels bleibt es bei 15:30 ??



*Bei mir: JA!  *Trotz Pollenattacke


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da Torsten Sonntag nachmittags frei hat, ist mir das zu spät...schade!
> Werde ab 10:00 etwas fahren...Dattenbergexploring eventuell.



Für mich genau richtig. Also 12:00 Uhr Nachtigallental. Richtung ist mir wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ..wo liegt denn der Treffpunkt?



Dafür bitte bei der Roten Laterne per PN nachfragen, da es Ihre Privatadresse ist.


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> Jo, explore mal. War zuletzt mal wieder an der Wied unterwegs und habe gedacht, dass man bestimmt ne supi Tour von Dattenberg zum Malberg und zurück machen könnte ... nur so als Anregung.


Ich werde es versuchen...man immer dieser Druck


----------



## Holzlarer (25. März 2011)

Hallo, 

war wieder erwartend früh auf, aber da ja alles anders kommt....

@rosinantenfahrt: falls das noch in deine planung passt, würde ich um 14  in ramersdorf sein. allerdings mit mal *schnell* übern petersberg wird nix, bin auch noch in reha

@karin, lissy..... : da nichts anderes mehr verlautet wurde, steuern wir einfach mal Lissy um 15:30 an

@marco: sonntag müsste hinhauen..

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. März 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war wieder erwartend früh auf, aber da ja alles anders kommt....
> 
> ...


 
Paßt prima, 14 Uhr S-Bahn Ramersdorf, bis dann BG


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> [email protected], lissy..... : da nichts anderes mehr verlautet wurde, steuern wir einfach mal Lissy um 15:30 an...


Na, wir werden Dich doch nicht vor den Kopf stoßen...wollen doch noch über die Alpen zusammen. 
Du kennst Lissys *"NEUE"* Adresse?
Bis gleich


----------



## soka70 (26. März 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr Nachtigallental mit Ziel südliches Siebengebirge oder Birlinghoven/Pleistal ?




Super, bin auch dabei!!! Denkt an die Zeitumstellung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2011)

bin am Sonntag "in Familie"; aber noch mal vielen Dank für die nette Tour am Freitag und die schönen trails, die ich bisher immer übersehen habe; war auch um kurz nach 18 Uhr geduscht, nur für's Fönen hat es leider nicht gereicht ... viel Spaß am Sonntag!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. März 2011)

Also, wenn es eine Reha² Tour gibt, schauen wir mal ob wir uns nicht ein Stück des Weges anschliessen. Bleibts bei der Richung Birlinghoven?


----------



## Spooky (27. März 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Also, wenn es eine Reha² Tour gibt, schauen wir mal ob wir uns nicht ein Stück des Weges anschliessen. Bleibts bei der Richung Birlinghoven?



Würde mich freuen, werden aber doch eher im Siebengebirge mit Tendenz ins südliche unterwegs sein.


----------



## joscho (27. März 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Also, wenn es eine Reha² Tour gibt, ...



Ist das jetzt Reha zum Quadrat, und dann ein Widerspruch in sich, oder Megareha - oder fehlt die Fußnote? Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Merlin (27. März 2011)

Carsten, Chris, Micha und ich werden um 12:30 Uhr am Nachtigallental sein, ebenfalls mit Ziel südliches 7GB und Biergarten. Wie siehts aus, trifft man sich?


----------



## Spooky (27. März 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Carsten, Chris, Micha und ich werden um 12:30 Uhr am Nachtigallental sein, ebenfalls mit Ziel südliches 7GB und Biergarten. Wie siehts aus, trifft man sich?



Bei uns wird's, denke ich eine eher gemütliche, protektoren-befreite Runde. Ist euch wahrscheinlich eh zu langweilig. Welche Biergarten peilt ihr denn an ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. März 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ... und ok ok auch den alpx-herren(und allen anderen jecken), ja ich glaube das würd ich am we gerne machen....


 
Ok, hab' mein Rädchen auch aufgepumpt und lenke es nun Richtung KöWi. Nachtigall, ick hör' Dir trapsen....


----------



## Holzlarer (27. März 2011)

Hallo, 

mein bekanntes "wiekommichausdembett"-Problem hat wieder zugeschlagen. Da ich auch eine gemütliche Runde brauche werde ich mich per Handy bei Marco melden . Muss aber noch frühstücken, zum Rad fahren....hoffe ihr seid dann nicht schon aum Rückweg.

Bis nachher

VG Dirk


----------



## Merlin (27. März 2011)

Wir peilen Grafenwerth an, wenn der schon offen ist. Ansonsten blauer Affe oder Bundeshäuschen.


----------



## Spooky (27. März 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wir peilen Grafenwerth an, wenn der schon offen ist. Ansonsten blauer Affe oder Bundeshäuschen.



Grafenwerth sah letzte Woche noch sehr zu aus, Bundeshäuschen geht auf jeden Fall. Mal schauen, was meine Mitstreiter so vor haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiftsquelle (27. März 2011)

Edit: Guide gefunden. Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## joscho (27. März 2011)

Vielen Dank an Marco und alle Mitfahrer. 
Es war eine sehr schöne Tour mit für mich vielen (wieder?) neuen Wegen und Trails. Und mit mehr Sonne als erwartet.
Nur gastromäßig hat es noch Potential 

ciao...
   joerg


P.S.: Ach ja, Bilder gibt es ja auch


----------



## Tazz (27. März 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Marco und alle Mitfahrer.
> Es war eine sehr schöne Tour mit für mich vielen (wieder?) neuen Wegen und Trails. Und mit mehr Sonne als erwartet.
> Nur gastromäßig hat es noch Potential
> 
> ...



Da muß ich mich unbedingt dranhängen 



Das war sowas von schön heute mit euch  wäre das nächste mal wieder gerne dabei 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (27. März 2011)

Hänge mich auch.

Danke an den Guide Marco und die Mitfahrer/innen. Schön wars bis zum letzten äh... wie soll ich s nennen. Kaffee stand zumindest auf der Karte.


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2011)

Tja,
Da haben wir uns wohl verpasst...

Sonjas putzwürdiges Auto haben wir noch gesehn und Grafenwerth hatte auf, lecker Weizen!

Bis die Tage 
sun909


----------



## soka70 (27. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> Da haben wir uns wohl verpasst...
> 
> Sonja's putzwürdiges Auto haben wir noch gesehn und Grafenwerth hatte auf, lecker Weizen!
> ...



Danke für deine Grüße!!!!


----------



## Merlin (27. März 2011)

So isses, leider haben wir uns verpasst. Wir waren aber recht technisch unterwegs und dann erst kurz nach 18 Uhr im Biergarten...


----------



## Spooky (28. März 2011)

Uns hat es, jedoch deutlich früher, in den Baumgarten verschlagen. Kuchen gut, Bedienung eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Spooky (28. März 2011)

Und als Nachtrag noch ein paar Fotos von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. März 2011)

Für Schnellentschlossene Sonnenliebhaber: Wer möchte um 15 Uhr ab S-Bahn Ramersdorf für 2 1/2 bis 3 Stunden fahren?  BG


----------



## Kalinka (29. März 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Für Schnellentschlossene Sonnenliebhaber: Wer möchte um 15 Uhr ab S-Bahn Ramersdorf für 2 1/2 bis 3 Stunden fahren?  BG


Kann nicht, bin heute mit dünnen Reifen unterwegs. Wenn Du die pdf haben möchtest, sende mir mal Deine mail-Adresse.


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2011)

ups...falsche Fred...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. März 2011)

Hallo, habe Donnerstag und Freitag "Nachtschichten", aber - deshalb - vormittags Zeit für eine kleine Tour, so ab 10 Uhr ca. 2 Stunden ab S-Bahn Ramersdorf; mag noch jemand Do. oder Fr. zu dieser Zeit fahren?


----------



## Holzlarer (2. April 2011)

Hallo, 

Mensch heute keine bekannte Nase gesehen, alle morgen unterwegs oder heute in geheimer Mission?

Bank-Trail ohne Schnee und nassen Wurzeln lanweilig, bei der Länge (oder eher kürze) ja sowieso





herrlich die warmen Sonnenstrahlen im Wald





also hier mal der Vergleich zum WP, nene dann echt lieber Sommer





also wieder Sommer 





hoffe für die Wehr/Fahrer_innen, das die WFrösche sich mal wieder täuschen

@Bernd: schade, aber ohne Urlaub sind deine Zeiten für mich nicht möglich.

bis die Tage

VG Dirk


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. April 2011)

Hättest Du Dich mal gemeldet ...  was ist morgen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (3. April 2011)

Wow Dirk, tolle Bilder.


----------



## Spooky (3. April 2011)

Hi,

jo, unsere geheime Mission hat Iris und mich gestern in den Kofo verschlagen. Starten in ca. einer Stunde zu einem kurzen Ründchen ins 7G, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2011)

Moin,
waren gestern kurz unterwegs; war voll und einen äußerst diskussionsfreudigen Ar... haben wir getroffen, der uns die Auffahrt auf die Rosenau verbieten wollte-Das wäre Naturschutzgebiet 

Sonst nur eine Riesentruppe mit grünen Teamtrikots (kennt die jemand?) getroffen, aber leider keine bekannten Gesichter...

Heute ist das Sommer-Gastspiel mit Regen ja leider vorbei 

Gruesse und noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe morgen frei und würde bei gutem Wetter gerne mittags eine Runde durch das 7GB starten. Da ich mich dort noch nicht so gut auskenne, würde ich mich über ortskundige Mitfahrer freuen!

Ich fahre gerne Singletrails, auch mit kleinen Sprüngen und die Tour darf ruhig enduro-lastig werden, allerdings sieht es fitnessmäßig nicht so wahnsinnig gut bei mir aus. Die Berge fahre ich gerne gemütlich hoch, da kann man auch viel besser quatschen bei. 

Grüße,
Micha


----------



## Spooky (3. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> waren gestern kurz unterwegs; war voll und einen äußerst diskussionsfreudigen Ar... haben wir getroffen, der uns die Auffahrt auf die Rosenau verbieten wollte-Das wäre Naturschutzgebiet
> 
> Sonst nur eine Riesentruppe mit grünen Teamtrikots (kennt die jemand?) getroffen, aber leider keine bekannten Gesichter...
> ...



Die Grünen dürften vom Rsc Unkel sein, die treiben sich des öfteren in Horden im 7G rum.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Bernd: schade, aber ohne Urlaub sind deine Zeiten für mich nicht möglich.
> 
> VG Dirk


Lieber Dirk, vielleicht paßt es am Dienstag besser? Muß um 18 Uhr zurück sein (Dusche + "Fönen" ...), Start flexibel, gerne z.B. ab U Ramersdorf 13:30 oder 14 Uhr!? Gerne auch noch weitere Interessenten! BG


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. April 2011)

... und es wird morgen sonnig und warm, und die Breibergtrails bieten in zartes Frühlingsgrün getauchte flowige Abfahrten ... keiner Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Spooky (4. April 2011)

Och, Bernd Lust schon. Schade nur, das Arbeit einem so den Tag versauen kann.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. April 2011)

Schön war's gestern! Kaum was los und die paar Wanderer, die ich getroffen habe, waren sehr freundlich.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, demnächst mal eine Runde mit Euch Locals drehen zu dürfen.

Schöne Grüße und noch ein paar Fotos von gestern:


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. April 2011)

Lieber Marco, ja so isses wohl ... bei mir werden die Tage diese Woch ab 18 Uhr von Arbeit versaut; ab nächster Woche dann hoffentlich anders. Dein Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. April 2011)

Am Montag um 11 Uhr werden Micha und ich ab U Ramersdorf zu einer Runde von 3-4 Stunden aufbrechen. Hat noch jemand Lust & Zeit (und mit etwas Glück zumindest zu dieser Zeit keinen von der Arbeit vermiesten Tag)?


----------



## Spooky (7. April 2011)

Moinsen,

habe Montag tatsächlich Urlaub, nur bin ich da 'leider' schon verplant. Habe eine Verabredung mit den feinsten Trails im Vinschgau. 

Morgen früh geht's los, Dienstag wieder zurück. Hätte übrigens für Ganz-Kurzentschlossene noch Platz im Auto.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. April 2011)

Vinschgau-trails: Glückwunsch, Marco - und viel Spaß! Leider wird bei mir der Freitag und der Dienstag von Arbeit vermiest ...


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. April 2011)

Morgen eine Runde in den 7Bergen? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf Langsam/Leicht-Mittel?


----------



## Holzlarer (10. April 2011)

Hi Lissy, 

schade würd ja gern morgen wieder im frühling fahren





aber komm zu spät raus und muss zu früh wieder zurück

wie schauts denn während der woche aus , do ne feierabendrunde?

@marco: wieso hast eigentlich immer das beste wetter, wenn du alleine in den vinschgau fährts? hmm, muss wohl doch an mir liegen......

@bikemike78: gerne, immer mal wieder hier oder im dienstags-thread reinschauen..

@rosinantenfahrt: also bernd, ohne urlaub geht während der woche vor 18:15 leider nix, dann aber gerne, kannst dich ja vorher schon was austoben

schönen sonntag allen

zum schluss nochmal der vergleich frühling winter, ich bleib immer noch beim frühling





im winter fühl ich mich so beobachtet:





und et hausen seltsame gestalten in der kapelle:





gruß Dirk


----------



## Achiless (10. April 2011)

Hat jemand Lust heute Abend ne kleine Runde im 7Gb (2-3 h) zu drehen, so ca um 18:00 (Wenn Paris-Roubaix zu Ende ist)?


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Lissy,
> 
> schade würd ja gern morgen wieder im frühling fahren
> 
> ...



Wo und wann am Donnerstag? ca. 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr müsste ich hinkriegen.

Und was nutzt dem Marco das schöne Wetter im Vinschgau, wenn wir nicht dabei sind. Bekommt er doch weniger zu lachen


----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wo und wann am Donnerstag? ca. 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr müsste ich hinkriegen.


Könnte bei bei mich auch gehen...Wo?


----------



## Holzlarer (11. April 2011)

Huhu, 

starte am Do um 17:15 in Hennef, könnte dann gegen 18 bei Lissy sein oder 18:15 PP in Ramersdorf. Was passt denn besser?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> starte am Do um 17:15 in Hennef, könnte dann gegen 18 bei Lissy sein oder 18:15 PP in Ramersdorf. Was passt denn besser?
> 
> Gruß Dirk


Mann ist das spät...ich glaub ich hol Dich in Hennef ab, bring Dich zu Lissy und radele dann nach Dattenberg.


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mann ist das spät...ich glaub ich hol Dich in Hennef ab, bring Dich zu Lissy und radele dann nach Dattenberg.



Wie - und der Ki-Ka-Kalinka-Bus bleibt hier stehen? Oder willst Du über Paris-Hennef-Holzlar fahren?


----------



## Kalinka (12. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Oder willst Du über Paris-Hennef-Holzlar fahren?


Jepp, will ich.


----------



## soka70 (12. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> starte am Do um 17:15 in Hennef, könnte dann gegen 18 bei Lissy sein oder 18:15 PP in Ramersdorf. Was passt denn besser?
> 
> Gruß Dirk


 


....ich kann nicht!


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

@Bernd:

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour (mit Hindernissen) gestern! Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit Dir zu fahren, du "Laufrad-Schinder".  Möchtest Du die Geschichte erzählen?

Strecke: 
Ramersdorf, Dollendorfer Hardt, unfreiwillige Pause in Oberdollendorf, über die Hardt zum Ölberg, Petersberg, Kloster Heisterbach
Bei mir kamen später noch Geisberg (und der daneben), Milchhäuschen, Ofenkaulen und Nachtigallental hinzu, dann via Straße zurück nach Ramersdorf.

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich gerne wieder dabei... obwohl ich ganz schön die Berge hoch "gescheucht" wurde. 

Fazit: Ich brauche dringend eine Variostütze! Ich muss meine Uphill-Skills trainieren. Man sollte Ersatzspeichen dabei haben.


----------



## sun909 (12. April 2011)

Hi,
ich weiß nicht, ob bekannt, aber sicher ist sicher:

VORSICHT: Im Bunker ist im unteren Teil ein neuer (?) kleiner Baum quer über den Weg auf Kopf/Brusthöhe!

Wir hatten gestern leider keine Säge mit, sonst wären wir dem zu Leibe gerückt. Könnte im Halbdunkeln gefährlich sein, also dort ein bißchen vom Gas gehen. 

(ist nicht die Stelle ganz unten, unter der man durchschlüpfen kann, sondern ca. 50m vorher)

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

Stimmt, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Tagsüber sieht man ihn von Weitem, abends könnte es durchaus kritisch werden. Hatte schon versucht ihn irgendwie abzustützen, dass man drunter her fahren kann, hat aber alleine nicht funktioniert und wäre auch keine Dauerlösung gewesen.


----------



## Holzlarer (13. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mann ist das spät...ich glaub ich hol Dich in Hennef ab, bring Dich zu Lissy und radele dann nach Dattenberg.



Hi Karin, also abholen mit Bus oder kommste mim Radel vorbei? Oder doch direkt bei Lissy? Wir können ja dann das Kasbachtal ansteuern, dann ist es nicht mehr so weit nach Dattenberg.

Bleibts denn bei Morgen? Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (13. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Karin, also abholen mit Bus oder kommste mim Radel vorbei? Oder doch direkt bei Lissy? Wir können ja dann das Kasbachtal ansteuern, dann ist es nicht mehr so weit nach Dattenberg.
> 
> Bleibts denn bei Morgen? Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.
> 
> Gruß Dirk


*Alles anders*
Ich treffe mich mit dem Tierchen aus der Eifel um 16:15 an der Bastei und  wir cruisen dann so, daß wir um 18:00 in Holzlar bei Lissy sind. Wenn Ihr mich dann Richtung Dattenberg guiden wollt, gerne. Wenn nicht, verabschiede ich mich irgentwo im 7Gebirge. Hab ja jetzt mein Oregon...ich bilde mir ein nun zu wissen wo es lang geht
Lissy, Dirk: klappt das so?


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. April 2011)

Jep, werde um 18:00 Uhr startklar sein.


----------



## Holzlarer (14. April 2011)

Jau das klappt so


----------



## Spooky (14. April 2011)

Hey Dirk,

nimm mal dein Handy mit, vielleicht stoße ich später noch dazu.


VG
Marco


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. April 2011)

Hallo Michi, melde mich erst jetzt, weil ich EDV-Probleme hatte. Danke meinerseits, hat auch mir viel Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe, daß du downhill nicht allzuviel warten mußtest ... .

Für den Fall, daß jemand auf der Dollendorfer Hardt eine Speiche reißt: In Oberdollendorf gibt es einen sehr freundlichen & kompetenten Meister, der auch außerhalb der Geschäftsöffnungszeiten gerne aushilft. Allerdings ist der Mann ein wohl empfindsamer Technik-Ästhet: Die Dellen in meinem Laufrad hat er mit großer Mißbilligung betrachtet, und alle von mir angeführten Gründe - okay, Ausreden - wurden mit einem trockenen "schade drum" beiseite gewischt. Michis freundlich-ablenkende Frage nach dem allgemeinen Arbeitsaufkommen im Frühjahr hat dann aber die Stimmung des Herrn und Meisters gerettet.

Am Dienstag dann die erwartete Nachricht: Technisches K.O. durch zu viel Arbeit, weshalb ich mich wohl leider bis Anfang Mai extrem bedeckt halten werde; dann aber gerne wieder, auch - und vor allem auch - Montags.

Grüße Bernd.



BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @Bernd:
> 
> Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour (mit Hindernissen) gestern! Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit Dir zu fahren, du "Laufrad-Schinder".  Möchtest Du die Geschichte erzählen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. April 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Die Dellen in meinem Laufrad hat er mit großer Mißbilligung betrachtet, und alle von mir angeführten Gründe - okay, Ausreden - wurden mit einem trockenen "schade drum" beiseite gewischt. Michis freundlich-ablenkende Frage nach dem allgemeinen Arbeitsaufkommen im Frühjahr hat dann aber die Stimmung des Herrn und Meisters gerettet.



 War wirklich ein sehr cooler Typ, der Schraubermeister!


----------



## soka70 (14. April 2011)

Na, habt ihr ein nettes Ründchen gedreht?!?!?! 

Marco, hast du Lust und Zeit dem TEAM III, vlt. Lissy und mir und ??? am Sonntag das südliche 7GB zu zeigen???


----------



## Spooky (15. April 2011)

Iris und ich werden am Sonntag auf jeden Fall fahren, wann und wo steht aber noch nicht fest. Wann wollt ihr denn starten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buttzl (15. April 2011)

Hi!
Ich möcht demnächst mal ins 7G und hab bei frosthelm.de schon ein paar Hinweise gefunden. Habt ihr weitere Tipps oder gar GPS-Tracks für nette AM-Touren mit ca. 4-6h?

Gruss


----------



## Kalinka (15. April 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Na, habt ihr ein nettes Ründchen gedreht?!?!?!
> 
> Marco, hast du Lust und Zeit dem TEAM III, vlt. Lissy und mir und ??? am Sonntag das südliche 7GB zu zeigen???


Bei einem frühen Start so gegen 10:00 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2011)

buttzl schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich möcht demnächst mal ins 7G und hab bei frosthelm.de schon ein paar Hinweise gefunden. Habt ihr weitere Tipps oder gar GPS-Tracks für nette AM-Touren mit ca. 4-6h?
> 
> Gruss



Hi,
GPS Tracks und Geräte werden nicht gerne gesehen. 

Das 7G ist ein recht sensibles Gebiet mit recht häufigen Konflikten mit Wanderern und Co... Insofern ist ein schöner Weg an einem Sonntag lieber zu meiden, sonst haben alle Seiten keinen Spaß daran.

Wenn es technischer sein soll, kannst du dich gerne bei uns im Treff der Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer melden, wir nehmen dich dann mal mit und zeigen dir einiges 

grüße
sun909


----------



## buttzl (15. April 2011)

Hi,
Danke für die Info und das Angebot! Das könnte ich mal im Urlaub wahrnehmen da ich meist erst 17/18 Uhr zuhause bin.
Gruss


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. April 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> Iris und ich werden am Sonntag auf jeden Fall fahren, wann und wo steht aber noch nicht fest. Wann wollt ihr denn starten ?



Ich bin da ganz flexibel 

Will morgen jemand fahren? Hätte ab Mittag Zeit.


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ....Will morgen jemand fahren? Hätte ab Mittag Zeit.


 
Wo...? Was...?


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. April 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Wo...? Was...?



13 Uhr ab LissyStation  und natürlich 7Gebirge


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. April 2011)

Also das Specialized einpacken...


----------



## soka70 (16. April 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> Iris und ich werden am Sonntag auf jeden Fall fahren, wann und wo steht aber noch nicht fest. Wann wollt ihr denn starten ?



Hi Ihr Zwei,
also 12 Uhr wäre super (sorry Karin, 10 Uhr ist mir zu früh!)

Ist der "übliche" Treffpunkt Eingang Nachtigallental geeignet fürs südliche 7Gebirge??? 

Ansonsten bitte ich um eine navitaugliche Adresse, Danke!

Dabei werden vermutlich sein:
Team III; Lissy, ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. April 2011)

ja ja ja ich möchte auch mit


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. April 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, da ich am Sonntag im Rahmen meiner Arbeit, zu einer Kinderfreizeit ins Sauerland starte. Wünsche allen eine schöne und spaßige Tour!

Wann und wo startet der Dienstagstreff denn in der Regel? Dienstags arbeite ich immer bis 18:00 und könnte dann um 19:00 vor Ort sein.

Grüße,
Micha


----------



## shmee (16. April 2011)

Hi Micha,

die Dienstagsfahrer treffen sich (im Normalfall) immer Dienstags 18:30 in Ramersdorf am P+R Parkplatz. In letzter Zeit wurde aus dem Dienstagstreff auch gern mal ein Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. 

Am besten schaust du hier rein, dort werden auch immer die Links zu den Touren im LMB gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490484&page=33

Wenn du erst um 19:00 dazustoßen kannst, könnte man das sicher arrangieren. Wie reist du denn aus Köln an? Auto? Dann könnte man dich in der Nähe Königswinter aufgabeln (Nachtigallental oder so).

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. April 2011)

Cool, danke!

Ja, ich reise mit dem Auto an. Nachtigallental ist bekannt. Dann werde ich mich demnächst melden. Die Osterferien sind schon verplant, aber im Mai bin ich dann sicherlich mal mit von der Partie.


----------



## Spooky (16. April 2011)

12:00 Uhr ist mir zwar auch ein bisserl zu spät, aber ok. Lass mal in Rhöndorf treffen, parken kann man dort in der Drachenfelsstraße, Treffen am Brunnen Ecke Löwenburgstraße. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11620

@BikeMike - Auch der Tourentreff wird demnächst mal wieder öfter unter der Woche unterwegs. Einfach öfter mal hier reinschauen.

@All Nächsten Samstag steht ne laaaange Tagestour Richtung Wied auf dem Programm, wer will mit ?


----------



## Redfraggle (16. April 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr ist mir zwar auch ein bisserl zu spät, aber ok. Lass mal in Rhöndorf treffen, parken kann man dort in der Drachenfelsstraße, Treffen am Brunnen Ecke Löwenburgstraße.



Ist das definitiv?!
Hätte auch Interesse!

Edit: Habe gerade den Eintrag im LMB gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (16. April 2011)

hallo, 

war in letzter zeit sehr oft im südlichem, mich ziehts daher morgen eher wo anders hin, wird wohl eifel werden... mal schauen

da aber auch immer ein spätes aufstehen bei mir möglich ist, komm ich evtl doch um 12, falls das aufstehen nicht noch später wird

langes wiiiiiiieeeeeed bin ich immer für zu haben, weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich schon lang schaffe, aber ich kenn den rückweg ja...

so sonne da draussen, da müsste man ja eigentlich jetzt was biken gehen, hmm ok mach ich dann jetzt mal, tschüüüüüss


----------



## Spooky (16. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> so sonne da draussen, da müsste man ja eigentlich jetzt was biken gehen, hmm ok mach ich dann jetzt mal, tschüüüüüss



Genau, wir jetzt auch Tschööö


----------



## soka70 (16. April 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr ist mir zwar auch ein bisserl zu spät, aber ok.



Danke!!!


----------



## Kalinka (16. April 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr ist mir zwar auch ein bisserl zu spät, aber ok. Lass mal in Rhöndorf treffen, parken kann man dort in der Drachenfelsstraße, Treffen am Brunnen Ecke Löwenburgstraße.


Habe zwar heute übertrieben...hab mich mal angemeldet in der Hoffnung auf Regeneration bis morgen. Gut, auf dem AlpenX gibt es auch keine Regeneration
In Kasbach springe ich dann ab Richtung gelobtes Land.


Spooky schrieb:


> @All Nächsten Samstag steht ne laaaange Tagestour Richtung Wied auf dem Programm, wer will mit ?


Ich bitte! Muss aber arbeiten. Startzeit?


----------



## joscho (16. April 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr ist mir zwar auch ein bisserl zu spät, aber ok.



Schon mal Danke  Sieht ja nach richtig netter Gesellschaft aus.

Bis morgen...
joerg


----------



## Achiless (17. April 2011)

Es war eine sehr schöne Tour heute. Danke an alle!
Jederzeit wieder. (Ich war der mit dem Starrbike.)

LG,
Andrej


----------



## MTBKäfer (17. April 2011)

Von mir auch vielen, vielen Dank für die schöne Tour ! Hat riesig viel Spaß gemacht!
War dann schnell weg, da meine Füße doch ein wenig kalt/nass waren !
Viele Grüße Rebecca


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. April 2011)

Danke für die schöne Tour, danke fürs warten und .... mensch bin ich platt. Schön, das ich mich nächste Woche im Schwarzwald ausruhn darf ;-)


----------



## ultra2 (17. April 2011)

Möchte mich auch bedanken und ein paar Bildchen habe ich auch.


----------



## ultra2 (17. April 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (17. April 2011)

Mensch Marco was kennst Du schöne Wege  


Super Wetter 

Super Leute 

Super Laune 

Danke für die super nette und schöne Tour 
@ultra2 schöne Fotos ​
liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Achiless (18. April 2011)

Hat jemand vllt. Daten der Tour, also km und Hm? Ich habe vergessen meinen Comp. zu reseten.

LG,
Andrej


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2011)

Ja, danke an den Guide, der sich hat übereden lassen.
Dank frühem Ausstieg, hab ich es zur Wanderung pünktlich geschafft und war mal wieder froh um eine Ausrede ;-)


----------



## joscho (18. April 2011)

Achiless schrieb:


> Hat jemand vllt. Daten der Tour, also km und Hm? Ich habe vergessen meinen Comp. zu reseten.



Hi Andrej,

laut Garmin 45 km, 1146 hm.
laut VDO ?? km, 1187 hm.

ciao...
   joerg

P.S.: Übrigens Respekt! Mit Fully fand ich es stellenweise schon nicht einfach - aber so ganz ohne Federung?!


----------



## Achiless (18. April 2011)

Danke Jörg.

LG,
Andrej


----------



## Holzlarer (18. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

wo sind denn eigentlich die biergartenfotos, und erzähl mir ja keiner ihr habt erfolgreich den lockrufen widerstanden  ehrlich gesagt hab ich genau das vermisst. natürlich auch das ein oder andere gelächter oder philosophieren..... 

landschaftlich wars jedoch auch ganz schön, stetiger wechsel zwischen aussicht und eben keiner aussicht










hey so ne schöne bank wünsch ich mir aber auch im 7GB


















zum Schluss wurde sogar das wetter schön





gruß Dirk

freu mich schon auf die laaaange wied, mit Biergarten

ach und wo ich die schönen Bilder von Team III in unseren heimischen Gefilden sehe, fällt mir ein das Team III -Land mir noch unbekannt ist.. könnte Team III ja ändern  glaube der ein oder andere alpenx-Trainierer vom TT7GB wäre auch dabei


----------



## monsterchen (18. April 2011)

Sch.... jetzt ist mir bei dem Bild auf der Bank vor lachen das Weizenglas umgefallen 

Ich will das Bild in diesem Kalender


----------



## Holzlarer (18. April 2011)

Hehe, was mich jetzt wieder zu der frage bringt, was machst du montags um 21:09 mit nem weizenglas vorm pc, du alter alkie?

oder gibts im bundeshäuschen jetzt internet an den tischen? 

hey, wann sieht man dich denn mal wieder auf den touren?

gruß Dirk


----------



## Tazz (18. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> hey, wann sieht man dich denn mal wieder auf den touren?
> 
> gruß Dirk




Sach mal Freundschen  was bist Du denn da für ne schöne Tour ganz alleine gefahren  

Der Thomas war am Sonntag mit 

Biergartenfotos gibts leider dieses mal nicht  war aber trotzdem schöööööööön 

Team III Tour ist schon in Planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ...fällt mir ein das Team III -Land mir noch unbekannt ist...



Welches wäre das? War doch immer schon jemand vorher da...


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. April 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sach mal Freundschen  was bist Du denn da für ne schöne Tour ganz alleine gefahren
> 
> Der Thomas war am Sonntag mit
> 
> ...



Schöne Tour  ohne Thomas, Dich, mich ..... und Biergarten hat er da aber schwer was verpasst  

Habt Ihr für die Team III Tour schon einen Termin angepeilt?


----------



## joscho (18. April 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Biergartenfotos gibts leider dieses mal nicht



Tsss, wir haben schließlich einen Ruf zu verlieren 





Wie Alles begann:




Mit Vermummten




Und Anderen









Ganz entspannte Tour 




Danke noch mal an Spooky und alle Mitfahrer - war schön mit Euch.


----------



## Tazz (19. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Welches wäre das? War doch immer schon jemand vorher da...



Schätzelein , wir fahren da wo auch Du fährst  und wir merken auch wenn Du aufm Trail nicht aufräumst 



@Lissy da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht !!!.... nee Termin steht noch nicht 

@joscho .... hab ich garnicht mitbekommen  , da gibbet jedenfalls dann eins


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> hey so ne schöne bank wünsch ich mir aber auch im 7GB



Hey Dirk

Die Bank sieht irgendwie nach Traumpfad aus, da stehen ja meistens die Luxusvarianten rum. Die Bilder sehen nach Vulkanpark aus?
Ich krieg das Eine nur nicht mit dem Anderen verbunden...


P.S.

Tolle Bilder...nominierst du nix mehr für den Kalender??


----------



## Kalinka (19. April 2011)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Sch.... jetzt ist mir bei dem Bild auf der Bank vor lachen das Weizenglas umgefallen
> 
> Ich will das Bild in diesem Kalender


Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehen nach Vulkanpark aus?



Bild 2 und 4 zeigen wohl den Hochsimmer bei Mayen/St Johann, aufgenommen aus der Nähe der Motocross Strecke bei Ettringen.

Sehr nette Bilder , da muß ich auch mal wieder aufschlagen, schon ewig her, daß ich da mal mit analogem Papier-GPS von Mayen um den Laacher See nach gefahren bin.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> schon ewig her, daß ich da mal mit analogem Papier-GPS von Mayen um den Laacher See nach gefahren bin.




Auf Papierkarten stehen doch nur Wege, auf denen vorher schon mal jemand war?
Was willst _DU_ denn da?


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Auf Papierkarten stehen doch nur Wege, auf denen vorher schon mal jemand war?
> Was willst _DU_ denn da?



Aufgrund seines nicht unbeträtlichen Alters waren aber nur wenige vor ihm da.


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2011)

Genau, das war im letzten Jahrtausend, als TeamIII noch mit Murmeln gespielt hat


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Genau, das war im *letzten Jahrtausend*...



Anfang?


----------



## Holzlarer (20. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

@Lissy: "Schöne Tour ohne Thomas, Dich, mich ..... und Biergarten" ........     äähm kann ich evtl. die reihenfolge noch ändern, "1.Biergarten,und. .." dumdidum 

@Energy, Handlampe: beides Treffer! an der motorcross-strecke bin ich  tatsächlich direkt vorbei gekommen, wow gutes auge Energy! na gut hatte ja auch analoges-GPS   das ganze war allerdings ein mix von Traumpfad, mal einfach gestrichelten linien auf der karte gefolgt und mal einfach nen versperrten weg gefolgt. die traumpfade sind ja mittlerweile eh total verbaut und bergauf nur noch bedingt fürs mtb geeignet... aber an die luxusvarianten der bänke könnt ich mich schon gewöhnen


@Uwe: mit dem selbst nomminieren tu ich mich wirklich schwer, werd aber dieses mal ein zwei einreichen

@Team III: hoffe der termin klappt dann auch endlich mal bei mir falls ihr nen vortester braucht, stell ich mich mal selbstlos zur verfügung  und hey schöne bilder inkl. biergartenbeweisfotos 

was mich zu marco und Iris bringt: zu wem gehören denn da die vielen leeren biergläser?

juchuuuu dat gibt ja ein ostern bei dem wetter, und das geht so weiter: 2003 lässt grüßen! cu on trails

VG Dirk

anfängerin(dat kollegin) meets breiberge


----------



## Achiless (22. April 2011)

Wie sieht es jetzt mit der Wiedtour morgen aus? Steht's noch an?

LG,
Andrej


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. April 2011)

Hallo, hat jemand am Mittwoch Lust auf eine 7GB-Tour (Lücke in der Arbeitswelle macht's möglich ...); Startzeit flexibel ab bzw. auch nach 16 Uhr (Ramersdorf)? Bernd.


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand am Mittwoch Lust auf eine 7GB-Tour (Lücke in der Arbeitswelle macht's möglich ...); Startzeit flexibel ab bzw. auch nach 16 Uhr (Ramersdorf)? Bernd.


Bei mir ist umgekehrt...knapp besetzt und länger arbeiten.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. April 2011)

Ich fahre am Mittwoch mit einem Kumpel zum ersten Mal nach Glüder. Bin schon sehr gespannt und voller Vorfreude.
Euch ebenfalls viel Spaß auf Eurer Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> ... zum ersten Mal nach Glüder...



Haltet unser Wohnzimmer sauber, Spaß werdet ihr garantiert haben


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bei mir ist umgekehrt...knapp besetzt und länger arbeiten.


 
Schade, hatte mich schon gefreut und eine kleine nette Tour im Kopf ... und wie schaut's am Mittwoch bei etwas späterem Start (auch 17:30 oder 18 Uhr geht noch, nur Tageslicht begrenzt bei mir ...) aus? Bernd


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Mittwoch mit einem Kumpel zum ersten Mal nach Glüder. Bin schon sehr gespannt und voller Vorfreude.
> Euch ebenfalls viel Spaß auf Eurer Tour!


 
Viel Spaß ... und erzähl' mal wie's war Bernd


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Schade, hatte mich schon gefreut und eine kleine nette Tour im Kopf ... und wie schaut's am Mittwoch bei etwas späterem Start (auch 17:30 oder 18 Uhr geht noch, nur Tageslicht begrenzt bei mir ...) aus? Bernd


Logistisches Problem...bin bis morgen auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs und müsste also morgen erst noch das Rad tauschen zu Hause. Würde alles stressig und spät.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Logistisches Problem...bin bis morgen auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs und müsste also morgen erst noch das Rad tauschen zu Hause. Würde alles stressig und spät.


 
Nee, kein Streß ... wobei schmale Reifen hoffentlich kein Nachteil sind, habe soeben für die trockeneren Monate einen 2.2 aufgezogen ... Bernd


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Nee, kein Streß ... wobei schmale Reifen hoffentlich kein Nachteil sind, habe soeben für die trockeneren Monate einen 2.2 aufgezogen ... Bernd


Dackelschneider als Autoersatz eindeutig dem Fat Albert vorzuziehen...
in diesem Sinne gehe ich mich jetzt umziehen um Asphalt-Berge erklimmen.


----------



## Neuling68 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
wollte eigentlich ein neues Thema aufmachen, habe aber nicht geschnallt, wie es funktioniert.;-)) 
Daher schreibe jetzt hier im Siebengebirgsforum. Passt auch da hin...
Heute waren wir mal zu Fuß im Siebengebirge unterwegs, kann im Moment wegen einer Sehnenscheidenentzündung an der Hand nicht fahren!:-(
Unterhalb der Löwenburg, da gehts ja steil berauf, kam uns ein MTBler im Affenzahn, Helm, etc. entgegen. Wir konnten uns gerade noch in Sicherheit bringen! Sorry, aber da braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass die Wanderer im Siebengebirge nicht besonders gut auf die MTBler zu sprechen sind. Klar, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Aber leider wird dann eine Gruppe (die aller MTBler) über einen Kamm gescheert!:-( Und dazu zähle ich mich eigentlich auch, aber nicht zu denen, die Wanderer fast über den Haufen fahren!
Greats
Alex


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Mai 2011)

Neuling68 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte eigentlich ein neues Thema aufmachen, habe aber nicht geschnallt, wie es funktioniert.;-))
> Daher schreibe jetzt hier im Siebengebirgsforum. Passt auch da hin...
> Heute waren wir mal zu Fuß im Siebengebirge unterwegs, kann im Moment wegen einer Sehnenscheidenentzündung an der Hand nicht fahren!:-(
> ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Mai 2011)

Die Arbeit läßt langsam nach, das Wetter wird langsam wärmer; wer hat am Donnerstag oder am Freitag Lust & Zeit für eine kleine Tour? Müßte Do. so gegen 18 Uhr und Fr. so gg. 19 Uhr zurück sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (4. Mai 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Die Arbeit läßt langsam nach, das Wetter wird langsam wärmer; wer hat am Donnerstag oder am Freitag Lust & Zeit für eine kleine Tour? Müßte Do. so gegen 18 Uhr und Fr. so gg. 19 Uhr zurück sein ...



Wenn die Freitasgsfrauen Lust auf 7Gebirge haben, wäre Freitag ok....ich frag mal nach. Wann und Start wo?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wenn die Freitasgsfrauen Lust auf 7Gebirge haben, wäre Freitag ok....ich frag mal nach. Wann und Start wo?


 
Bin bei Ort und Zeit flexibel, von mir aus können wir auch gerne früher starten und mehr von den angekündigten 25 Sonnengrad mitnehmen  Bernd.


----------



## Kalinka (5. Mai 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Bin bei Ort und Zeit flexibel, von mir aus können wir auch gerne früher starten und mehr von den angekündigten 25 Sonnengrad mitnehmen  Bernd.


Also, die Frauenrunde findet Freitag in Hennef statt und startet um 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
Ich starte um 14:30 in Honnef flach an Rhein und Sieg bis dahin.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Mai 2011)

Hört sich alles gut an; schicke dir gleich eine PN wg. Koordination etc. Bernd


----------



## StefanK. (7. Mai 2011)

hätte jeamnd lust auf ein kleine tour heut oder morgen im siebengebirge? =)


----------



## hornoc (8. Mai 2011)

Neuling68 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte eigentlich ein neues Thema aufmachen, habe aber nicht geschnallt, wie es funktioniert.;-))
> Daher schreibe jetzt hier im Siebengebirgsforum. Passt auch da hin...
> Heute waren wir mal zu Fuß im Siebengebirge unterwegs, kann im Moment wegen einer Sehnenscheidenentzündung an der Hand nicht fahren!:-(
> ...



Das muss ich leider bestätigen.
Wir sind gestern von der Löwenburg in Richtung Bad Honnef runter gefahren. Als uns im Trail Wanderer entgegen kamen sind wir natürlich sofort langsamer gefahren und die Wanderer sind zur Seite gegangen (sehr nette Leute). Da überholte uns an dieser Stelle doch glatt so ein armer Irren (sorry, aber solche Leute haben nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun und verdienen keine andere Betitelung) mit einem Affenzahn. Bei den Wanderern gab es dazu nur noch ein Kopfschütteln.

Wenn solche Situationen öfters vorkommen, kann ich die Leute verstehen, die sich für ein Fahrverbot im 7Gb aussprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, die Frauenrunde findet Freitag in Hennef statt und startet um 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
> Ich starte um 14:30 in Honnef flach an Rhein und Sieg bis dahin.


 
Noch einmal vielen Dank für insgesamt 4 1/2 Stunden biken satt, die nette Truppe und das gute guiden an der Sieg! Hatte am Samstag dann doch einen etwas steifen Gang ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Mai 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Das muss ich leider bestätigen.
> Wir sind gestern von der Löwenburg in Richtung Bad Honnef runter gefahren. Als uns im Trail Wanderer entgegen kamen sind wir natürlich sofort langsamer gefahren und die Wanderer sind zur Seite gegangen (sehr nette Leute). Da überholte uns an dieser Stelle doch glatt so ein armer Irren (sorry, aber solche Leute haben nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun und verdienen keine andere Betitelung) mit einem Affenzahn. Bei den Wanderern gab es dazu nur noch ein Kopfschütteln.
> 
> Wenn solche Situationen öfters vorkommen, kann ich die Leute verstehen, die sich für ein Fahrverbot im 7Gb aussprechen.


 
Es gibt schon seltsame Situationen, so wie heute an der Ahr: Ich nähere mich auf einem schönen Trail von hinten einem einsamen Wanderer, grüße freundlich, schon gibt es Mecker: "Der Fahrradweg ist dahinten!" Ich erkläre, das mir dies bekannt sein, aber gleich abbiegen wolle - das gehe vom Fahrradweg nicht und fahre weiter. 

100 Meter weiter ein Knall und Zischen - das Hinterrad verliert schlagartig Luft. "Na klasse, richtiger Zeitpunkt" denke ich und will mir dem Wanderer keine Blöße geben, mache daher erst einmal Pause und mache mich auf die zweite Standpauke gefasst. Der Wanderer kommt näher, fixiert mich (den Platten kann er nicht sehen), lächelt wieder Erwarten und meint nur: "Nicht, dass Sie denken, ich wollte Ihnen etwas - aber auf dem Fahrradweg fährt es sich doch viel leichter!" Ich bin perplex, wäge zwischen MTB-Grundkursvermittlung oder freundliches Danken ab und entscheide mich für letzteres. Sonntagslaune beidseitig gerettet!


----------



## hornoc (8. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich habe bisher zu 99,9% immer positive Erfahrungen mit Wandern und anderen Stocktieren gemacht. Ich kann mich gut in die Situation der "anderen Seite" versetzen und wenn man sich langsam und behutsam nähert, dazu noch ein freundliches Lächeln auf den Lippen hat, ist alles in Butter.

Aber es gibt ja leider auf beiden Seiten Ausreißer. Den Typen, dem wir gestern begegnet sind, hätte wir uns gerne mal zur Brust genommen....aber er ist später dann irgendwo abgebogen.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2011)

Das ganze ist doch immer situationsbedingt !!? Mal bleib ich stehen, dafür verlange ich auf der Gegenseite auch den nötigen Respekt bzw. das Händchen für die Situation. Ich kann doch nicht während einer Abfahrt ständig die Bremsfräse auspacken (was ja auch unter Todesstrafe steht), nur weil Gegenverkehr vorhanden ist. Da muss man schon einen Mittelweg finden. Ich bin keine Pistensau, aber ich führe auch schon lange keine Diskussionen mehr im Wald


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ...Hatte am Samstag dann doch einen etwas steifen Gang ...


Ich auch. Deshalb fiel die Samstags-Frauenrunde dann gemächlicher aus.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (9. Mai 2011)

Aber schee wars scho ;-). Und so wenig sind wir gar nicht gefahren. Es war einfach nur nett, deswegen hat man das nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Aber schee wars scho ;-). Und so wenig sind wir gar nicht gefahren. Es war einfach nur nett, deswegen hat man das nicht gemerkt.


Stimmt es war sehr nett. Ich hab das Navi dann angelassen bei der Heimfahrt mit dem Auto und hab die auch gleich noch mitgezählt!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Mai 2011)

Jemand am Do. oder - wegen Wetter wohl eher - Fr. Zeit & Lust für eine kleine oder mittlere 7GB-Tour? Muß gegen 18 Uhr wieder in Ramersdorf sein, kann dafür aber auch recht früh am Nachmitag starten, so ab 14 Uhr ...


----------



## Kalinka (11. Mai 2011)

Das reicht nicht für die Frauen um 16:00 Sieglinde...Viel Spaß.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (14. Mai 2011)

Für alle die es nicht wissen, wussten oder vergessen haben:

Lief da heut son Männlein durchn Wald und brachte Schilder mit der Aufschrift "7 auf einen Streich" an. 

D.h. morgen ist Wandertag im Siebengebirge, quasi "Rotsockenalarm"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (14. Mai 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Für alle die es nicht wissen, wussten oder vergessen haben:
> 
> Lief da heut son Männlein durchn Wald und brachte Schilder mit der Aufschrift "7 auf einen Streich" an.
> 
> D.h. morgen ist Wandertag im Siebengebirge, quasi "Rotsockenalarm"



Na dann zeigen wir denen doch mal, dass auch MTBlerInnen gut zu Fuß sind und latschen einfach mit. Anstatt Iso-Drink gibts Maibowle und Ramazotti. Die Gels und Riegel werden gegen Muffins und Käsewürfel getauscht 

Meine ersten 2000 hm dieses Jahr und dann zu Fuß - tststs. Warum hab ich nur ja gesagt


----------



## othom (14. Mai 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Lief da heut son Männlein durchn Wald und brachte Schilder mit der Aufschrift "7 auf einen Streich" an.



an die Bäume genagelt haben sie die Schilder und wir Mountainbiker machen den Wald kaputt .....jaa nee iss klar ......


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (14. Mai 2011)

viel schlimmer fand ich die gesprayten Markierungen auf irgendwelchen Steinen und auf dem Boden. Die gehen nicht sofort wieder weg.

Gesponsort wird das Ganze zudem von der Sparkasse. Es lebe die Kommerzialisierung des 7G.

Bin mal gespannt, ob die alle ihren Dreck auch wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## othom (14. Mai 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> viel schlimmer fand ich die gesprayten Markierungen auf irgendwelchen Steinen und auf dem Boden. Die gehen nicht sofort wieder weg.
> 
> Gesponsort wird das Ganze zudem von der Sparkasse. Es lebe die Kommerzialisierung des 7G.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ob die alle ihren Dreck auch wieder mitnehmen.



ja stimmt habe ich auch gesehen


----------



## Kalinka (14. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...Die Gels und Riegel werden gegen Muffins und Käsewürfel getauscht


*Erledigt!*


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Mai 2011)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit für eine Tour im (südlichen) 7GB nächsten Montag? Muß gegen 15 Uhr zurück sein, bin im übrigen flexibel. Start z.B. Nachtigallental oder Annatal oder Schmelztal rauf zur Löwenburg, dann Ri. Süden trailen und schön schmal & kurvig runter nach Bad Honnef


----------



## Kalinka (16. Mai 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> viel schlimmer fand ich die gesprayten Markierungen auf irgendwelchen Steinen und auf dem Boden. Die gehen nicht sofort wieder weg.


Sowohl die Schilder als auch die Markierungen waren schon während der Wanderung nicht mehr da...


Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> ...
> Gesponsort wird das Ganze zudem von der Sparkasse. Es lebe die Kommerzialisierung des 7G.


Die Veranstaltung gibt es seit 40 Jahren. Hat also eher was von Tradition, statt Kommerzialisierung.


Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob die alle ihren Dreck auch wieder mitnehmen.


Haben wir.
Leider ist es mir nicht geglückt die sich nicht abschrecken lassenden MTBler mit den Nordicwalkingstöcken vom Rad zu holen...die rasen aber auch immer so!

Bis bald auf dem Rad


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Mai 2011)

Liebe Karin, Du hörst dich ja sehr begeistert an ... muß ich jetzt wirklich immer Gamsbarthut, beigen Blouson und Dackel dabei haben, wenn ich mit dir fahren möchte (die Brille dürfte ja schon passen ...)? Bernd.


----------



## Kalinka (16. Mai 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Liebe Karin, Du hörst dich ja sehr begeistert an ... muß ich jetzt wirklich immer Gamsbarthut, beigen Blouson und Dackel dabei haben, wenn ich mit dir fahren möchte (die Brille dürfte ja schon passen ...)? Bernd.


Ich war zum ersten Mal dabei. Die, die sich nicht vom Wetter haben abhalten lassen, hatten weder rote Socken, noch Gamsbärte. Hunde gab es viel, aber kein Dackel darunter.
Leider hab ich kein Dirndl, sonst würde ich Dich gerne mal in Lederhosen und mit Dackel antreten lassen.
Ich bin gestern vor 21:00 auf der Couch eingeschlafen. 23 km zu Fuß mit ca 1000HM, die hatten es in sich. Da half auch der Ramzotti und die Maibowle (lecker!) nichts.
Alles in allem ist Wandern schön, aber Radfahren auch!!! 
*philosophiermodus an*
Ach wie vielfältig ist doch das Leben
*philosophiermodus aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ... 23 km zu Fuß mit ca 1000HM, die hatten es in sich. Da half auch der Ramzotti und die Maibowle (lecker!) nichts..



Hast Du 5 Kilometer abgekürzt?. Na ja, dann wird auch schnell aus "Ramazzotti" ein rammender Zotti...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich war zum ersten Mal dabei. Die, die sich nicht vom Wetter haben abhalten lassen, hatten weder rote Socken, noch Gamsbärte. Hunde gab es viel, aber kein Dackel darunter.
> Leider hab ich kein Dirndl, sonst würde ich Dich gerne mal in Lederhosen und mit Dackel antreten lassen.
> Ich bin gestern vor 21:00 auf der Couch eingeschlafen. 23 km zu Fuß mit ca 1000HM, die hatten es in sich. Da half auch der Ramzotti und die Maibowle (lecker!) nichts.
> Alles in allem ist Wandern schön, aber Radfahren auch!!!
> ...


 
Okay, der Vielfalt des Lebens kann ich ja nur zustimmen, aber die Wette steht dennoch: Dirndl vs. Lederhosendackel über 1000 HM, und der Gewinner (Stil zählt, nicht Fahrtzeit) bekommt eine Flasche italienischen Mischlikör mit noch genauer zu klärendem Namen ...


----------



## Kalinka (16. Mai 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ...und der Gewinner (Stil zählt, nicht Fahrtzeit) bekommt eine Flasche italienischen Mischlikör mit noch genauer zu klärendem Namen ...


Ich nehme ein *A*. 
Ein Dirndle für karnevalistische Zwecke zu besorgen hatte ich schon versucht, jedoch sind die Preise für die Dinger auch gebraucht echt hoch...
Es bleibt also bei geposterter Beinbekleidung.


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hast Du 5 Kilometer abgekürzt?.


Nein, aber Sonjas kleiner batteriebetriebener Freund behauptete sowas.


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Na ja, dann wird auch schnell aus "Ramazzotti" ein rammender Zotti...


Ich nehme ein *Z*.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nein, aber Sonjas kleiner batteriebetriebener Freund behauptete sowas.



Die können jetzt auch reden? Schon toll die moderne Technik.


----------



## othom (16. Mai 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die können jetzt auch reden? Schon toll die moderne Technik.



ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2011)

Naja, die Schilder hängen schon noch an diversen Bäumen (gestern gesichtet), da beschleicht mich schon ein gewisser Unmut. Die besorgten Wanderer habens da nicht so mit "Naturpark".............bei der Gutmenschen-Doppelmoral könnt ich leicht Kotzen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (18. Mai 2011)

Das Wetter sieht gut aus. Mein Schreibtisch ist fast leer. Sonst noch jemand Bock auf Feierabendrunde im 7G? Was machen denn die Urlauber Dirk und Marco so?


----------



## Spooky (18. Mai 2011)

Nö, könnte mich aber zu nem Feierabendbier aufraffen 

Sag bescheid, sollte es dich/euch in einen Biergarten verschlagen.


----------



## der.anderehelge (18. Mai 2011)

Ja das war doch mal ne fast komplette Tour. Fast 4h im 7G und zu großen Teilen hat es der Dirk auch noch geschafft. Sogar ne Panne war eingebaut, nur das Abschlußbier musste ich entfallen lassen. 

Sorry Marco, hatte es nicht mehr gelesen und stand dann im Wald schon etwas im Dunkeln. Kann Dir aber ein Feierabend Bier am Grill anbieten. Habe Herrn Meise schon für morgen einbestellt um das Ding mal wieder anzuwerfen. Nichtmehrholzlarer kann nicht und monsterchen muss das Blach hüten... da ist noch viel Platz im Garten (na ja Gärtchen. Du weißt schon, diese Verkehrsinsel vorm Haus.).


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Mai 2011)

Jemand Lust, morgen 3-4 h durch das 7GB zu touren? Bin flexibel, muß aber gegen 18 Uhr zurück sein ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Mai 2011)

Trotz unpopulärer Zeit ein weiterer Versuch (Schmelztal und Trails im südlichen 7GB waren am Donnerstag einfacht zu gut): Jemand Lust, am Montag 2-3 h durch das 7GB zu touren? Bin flexibel, muß aber (wie gehabt) gegen 18 Uhr zurück sein ...


----------



## R34blitz (28. Mai 2011)

Dienstag morgen bis 12 habe ich zeit.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Mai 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Dienstag morgen bis 12 habe ich zeit.


 
Schade, Dienstag bin ich durchgehend belegt, geht gar nicht. Vielleicht am Freitag eine kleine Tour (... bis 18 Uhr zurück, wie gehabt ...)?


----------



## R34blitz (28. Mai 2011)

Hab die woche spät. also morgens oder we. 
letzte runde am we 40km 1450 hm. und ich habe mir noch nen paar übele trails zeigen lassen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Mai 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Hab die woche spät. also morgens oder we.
> letzte runde am we 40km 1450 hm. und ich habe mir noch nen paar übele trails zeigen lassen.


 
Hätte ja große Lust auf ein paar üble trails und rampen am Freitagmorgen, kann aber derzeit noch keine Planungssicherheit geben; melde mich am Mi. oder Do. Bernd.


----------



## R34blitz (29. Mai 2011)

Heute waren es nur 36km und 950hm in 3,5h. mit ein oder zwei trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (2. Juni 2011)

fährst jemand am wochenende im 7gebirge? würde gerne eine kleine tour fahren. da ich jetzt 2wochen erkältet war würde ich es gerne etwas langsamer angehen lassen. hatte so an 40-60 km gedacht mit nicht mehr als 1000-1200 hm. 

ciao verena


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Heute waren es nur 36km und 950hm in 3,5h. mit ein oder zwei trails


 
Wird morgen leider nix mit uns, da ich vor 14 Uhr nicht loskomme - und auch dann habe ich wohl nur 'ne Stunde, um über'n Venusberg zu rutschen, damit Kette und Bremsen nicht festrosten ... Bis (hoffentlich) bald im 7GB Bernd.


----------



## R34blitz (2. Juni 2011)

Will am we fahren steht nur noch nicht fest wann weis ich erst morgen mittag.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Will am we fahren steht nur noch nicht fest wann weis ich erst morgen mittag.


 
Habe dieses Wochenende Sperre wg. Arbeit & Familie ....


----------



## NoJan (3. Juni 2011)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> fährst jemand am wochenende im 7gebirge? würde gerne eine kleine tour fahren. da ich jetzt 2wochen erkältet war würde ich es gerne etwas langsamer angehen lassen. hatte so an 40-60 km gedacht mit nicht mehr als 1000-1200 hm.
> 
> ciao verena




Guten Morgen Verena

Morgen (Samstag) und evtl. am Sonntag (je nach Wetter) bin ich im Siebengebirge unterwegs - Startzeitpunkt/Strecke habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt. Bei Interesse einfach kurz melden, zwecks Treffpunkt.


vg Jan


----------



## R34blitz (3. Juni 2011)

Morgen 13:30 ab ramersdorf. siehe lmb.


----------



## NoJan (3. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Morgen 13:30 ab ramersdorf. siehe lmb.


 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass kein Termin eingetragen ist, ist mir der Zeitpunkt zu spät. Ich werde gegen Vormittag losdüsen - bei Interesse gerne PN.


----------



## R34blitz (3. Juni 2011)

13:30 ramersdorf siehe lmb


----------



## NoJan (3. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> 13:30 ramersdorf siehe lmb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R34blitz (3. Juni 2011)

Sorry sollte drin sein ,aber telefon hat mitten drin wohl wieder abgebrochen. Habe das dann jetzt berichtigt. 

Ps. Kein lg optimus speed kaufen


----------



## R34blitz (4. Juni 2011)

32,6km 980hm bei guten 34grad im schatten. alle haben überlebt. nächste woche kann ich ab 15uhr wer mag melden.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Juni 2011)

Tach zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal wissen, mit welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad ihr bestimmte Abfahrten im Siebengebirge klassifizieren würdet

1. Löwenburgtrail
2. Bunkertrail
3.Trail den Petersberg runter

THX


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2011)

Da kann man Trial fahren? Ich kenne da nur Trails...


----------



## NoJan (8. Juni 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne mal wissen, mit welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad ihr bestimmte Abfahrten im Siebengebirge klassifizieren würdet
> 
> ...



Gillt für alle drei Trails: S1- (je nach Stelle auf dem Trail, S2; Bsp. Start Petersberg/Löwenburg runter ist meinem Empfinden nach S2, später eher wieder S1).


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da kann man Trial fahren? Ich kenne da nur Trails...



Neenee, is schon richtig so. Ich kenne da nur Trials...


Ich würde die auch so wie Jan einstufen. Hauptsächlich alles S1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juni 2011)

Werde wohl wg. Wetter am Donnerstagnachmittag eine Runde drehen; möchte jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Holzlarer (8. Juni 2011)

Würde am Fr zwischen 18-21 gerne paar Trails/Trials in gemütlicher Form befahren, falls sich einer anschliessen will, würde ich mich freuen.

Weiss noch nicht genau wie, wo und wann(und ob) ich am Sa,So und Mo mein Bike bewegen werden.... Hat da eine/r Vorschläge? oder treibt ihr euch alle auf Bikefestivals/Vogesen/Trainingslager rum?

Vielleicht nochmal was in Richtung wilde Eifel?:













aber diesmal ohne einheimische Wildtiere..





VG Dirk


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2011)

Oha, Bikebergsteigen im Baybachtal


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juni 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Würde am Fr zwischen 18-21 gerne paar Trails/Trials in gemütlicher Form befahren, falls sich einer anschliessen will, würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> Weiss noch nicht genau wie, wo und wann(und ob) ich am Sa,So und Mo mein Bike bewegen werden.... Hat da eine/r Vorschläge? VG Dirk


 
Lieber Dirk, komm' morgen um 15 Uhr in Ramersdorf vorbei ... Dein Bernd.


----------



## R34blitz (11. Juni 2011)

Nach dem wir bei 730 hm ânur nochâ gerade um den berg gefahren sind waren es komischer weise 910hm auf dem tacho. Als wir unten waren Bernd. ;-)
Reifen gewechselt frauen glÃ¼cklich.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Nach dem wir bei 730 hm nur noch gerade um den berg gefahren sind waren es komischer weise 910hm auf dem tacho. Als wir unten waren Bernd. ;-)
> Reifen gewechselt frauen glücklich.


 
Na, 5 Stunden (gelungener) Flucht vor drohenden Schauern, mit Dorn im Vorderrad, slides vorne + hinten, nassen Kanten (auch aus Metall) incl. stunt-Versuchen - und am Ende alle heil versammelt und Frauen glücklich, was willst Du mehr ... Nur heute spüre ich meine "Muskeln" ... Dein Bernd.


----------



## R34blitz (12. Juni 2011)

Haha ich fahr gleich nochmal. heute müssen es 1000hm werden.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2011)

Der Unersättliche ... viel Spaß!


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juni 2011)

Wg. Wettervorhersage & Arbeitszeiten überlege ich, Freitagmorgen eine Runde im 7GB zu fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (15. Juni 2011)

Wegen Wetter und Arbeit würd ich das auch überlegen, wegen Arbeitszeit muss ich das aber vergessen. Obwohl im Moment ja nicht nur der Blick nach unten auf den Trail interessant ist, Hammer was für Wolkenspiele!!! leider aber auch öfterrs Wasserspiele...

hier noch schön anzusehen..





da wurds richtig Nass.....





bedrohlich...





und wie immer am Ende scheint die Sonne





VG Dirk

p.s.: am Sa ab 10 Uhr was längeres langsames im 7GB?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Juni 2011)

Klasse!! Dirk hat wie immer die schönsten Bilder!


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. Juni 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> VG Dirk
> 
> p.s.: am Sa ab 10 Uhr was längeres langsames im 7GB?



  da bin ich auf dem Weg ins Stubaital: Biken, hiken, skifoahrn ....


----------



## Ede (16. Juni 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Klasse!! Dirk hat wie immer die schönsten Bilder!



...ich sach nur: TZ10 !


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> da bin ich auf dem Weg ins Stubaital: Biken, hiken, skifoahrn ....


skifoahrn...FALSCHE JAHRESZEIT!!!
Trotzdem viel Spaß!



Holzlarer schrieb:


> p.s.: am Sa ab 10 Uhr was längeres langsames im 7GB?



Ja, gerne. Lang, weit und hoch, bitte. Mal sehen, ob Sonja sich auch zu 10:00 Uhr übereden läßt?!?


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> skifoahrn...FALSCHE JAHRESZEIT!!!
> Trotzdem viel Spaß!


 
*Im Winter Skifoahrn kann doch jede(r)*


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Im Winter Skifoahrn kann doch jede(r)*


Ja,klar nee!
Habe übrigens ohne Rücksprache mit Dir und Torsten aus alter Gewohnheit für uns ein Doppel am Gardasee gebucht. Die 20,- Teuro die wir so sparen pro Tag können wir ja in Amaretto/Ramazotti/Pizza/Eis umsetzen.
Viel Spaß Euch beiden einzelnen! Verkühlt Euch nicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> da bin ich auf dem Weg ins Stubaital: Biken, hiken, skifoahrn ....



Lissy viiiieeelll Spass da. 
aber was ist *hiken*


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> skifoahrn...FALSCHE JAHRESZEIT!!!
> Trotzdem viel Spaß!
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm lang , weit , hoch drück das mal in zahlen aus ? und bis wann ...`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (16. Juni 2011)

He Dirk, tolle Bilder! Damit ist Du für heute raus oder? Ich seh zu, dass ich gleichnochmal in den Wald komme, in Endenich siehts aus als wäre der Regen jetzt durch.

Samstag ab 10Uhr ist mir ein wenig früh. Sollte aber prinzipiell klappen. Ich plane dann Sonntag den Trip nach Wertheim.

Übrigends Dein Email-Postfach ist wohl voll. Ich krieg zumindest diese Antwort vom Server.


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Juni 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...aber was ist *hiken*



Schluckauf.


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. Juni 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Schluckauf.



 ja, nach zuviel Ramazzotti äh Amaretto ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Schluckauf.



Also Wandern ..wieso nicht gleich so


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (16. Juni 2011)

hallo zusammen, 

also ich wäre samstag mit am start, gesetzt dem fall es wird nicht allzu traillastig (ich möchte mein hardtail noch im ganzen wieder nach brühl bringen) ;-) 

an wieviel km + hm habt ihr denn so gedacht?


----------



## Holzlarer (16. Juni 2011)

@ Andreas:  ähm, danke da werd ich ja ganz verlegen.. ist aber aber so wie ede sagt: tz 10

@Kettenfresser: normal ist bei Karin genau 1000hm .punkt.  was jetzt weit und lang bedeutet..oh oh

@Karin: wo willst du um 10 uhr starten? soll ich licht mitbringen?

@ctgw: hab keine genaue strecke und daten im kopf, werden die üblich bekannten und leichten trails werden(also alles easy), ein und ausstiegspunkte gibts wie gewünscht, werde morgen was einstiegspunkte betrifft nochmal was schreiben

@helge: hab nur edge im moment, unglaublich nervend!!  ja heute bin ich raus  ungefähre uhrzeit sa? können ja schleifen einbauen..

@all:unverständlich genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (16. Juni 2011)

huhu lissy,

fast 20 cm Neuschnee, haste doch die richtige Jahreszeit gewählt

bike and hike hört sich spannend an, berichte mal drüber..

viel spass und vg Dirk


----------



## R34blitz (16. Juni 2011)

Samstag 10 ramersdorf??
Könnten ja mal so ne kleine alle berge tour machen da kommen 40-50 km und gute 1400 hm zusammen. trails nur die leichten hört sich gut an.


----------



## Holzlarer (17. Juni 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Samstag 10 ramersdorf??
> Könnten ja mal so ne kleine alle berge tour machen da kommen 40-50 km und gute 1400 hm zusammen. trails nur die leichten hört sich gut an.




den Treffpunkt würde ich gern nach Rückmeldung von Karin abstimmen. Bergtour hört sich gut an, können ja jeweils vom Rhein auf nen Berg und dann wieder ganz runter, hätte den Vorteil das wir schnell viele HM schrubben, Nachteil ist das das dann nicht immer die schönste Strecke ist, aber *alle Berge* 


Wetter soll ja schön sch... werden , über _lang_ sollten wir daher noch mal drüber reden

VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @Kettenfresser: normal ist bei Karin genau 1000hm .punkt.  was jetzt weit und lang bedeutet..oh oh


Genau so ist es. Licht ist wohl nicht nötig. Ich wollte nur sagen: ich will diesmal nicht um 14:00 Uhr zu Hund und Mann. Könnte also mit Euch rollen bis einer vom Rad kippt. Und wenn der Sven nicht dabei ist, werde ich das sein ;-)


Holzlarer schrieb:


> den Treffpunkt würde ich gern nach Rückmeldung von Karin abstimmen.


Ramersdorf wäre ok. Komme eh mit dem Bussi, damit ich "Ausschlafen" kann. Also was für Euch am besten ist. Und das Wetter...


----------



## R34blitz (17. Juni 2011)

Wir (die sonntags runde) fährt meist ramersdorf-steinbruch-runter-klosterheisterbach-stenzelberg-Nonnenstromberg-petersberg-bittweg-nachtigallental-röhndorf-löwenburg-den berg zwischen löwenburg und ölberg 3xrauf und runter(je andere wege runter)-dann kann man noch den ölberg einbauen-rosenau-heisterbach-ramersdorf. Ist dann nicht nur hm rauf aber viele hm. 
Und mit dem wetter gibt. doch schutzhütten. 
markus


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (17. Juni 2011)

treffpunkt an der haltestelle ramersdorf oder wo? 

ciao verena


----------



## Holzlarer (17. Juni 2011)

den berg zwischen löwenburg und ölberg 3xrauf , du meinst bestimmt den Lohrberg, aber doch nicht bis zum rhein runter, oder?. 

hört sich schon mal gut an, meistens entscheiden wir dann nach lust und laune noch mal nen schlenker einzubauen


schutzhütte nur, wenn diese auch ne theke hat

Also halten wir fest: Treffpunkt Ramersdorf Parkpaltz U-Bushaltestelle  10 Uhr

VG Dirk

@Helge: schon ne ungefähre Uhrzeit?


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Licht ist wohl nicht nötig. Ich wollte nur sagen: ich will diesmal nicht um 14:00 Uhr zu Hund und Mann. *Könnte also mit Euch rollen bis einer vom Rad kippt. Und wenn der Sven nicht dabei ist, werde ich das sein *;-)
> 
> Ramersdorf wäre ok. Komme eh mit dem Bussi, damit ich "Ausschlafen" kann. Also was für Euch am besten ist. Und das Wetter...



Hmm das hört ich lange und intensiv an ... kann nur bis 15 Uhr ...daher werde ich mich ausklinken und meine Ecke unter die Räder nehmen .
Karin viel Spass ( und kipp nicht so schnell um  )


----------



## R34blitz (17. Juni 2011)

Habe mal was ins lmb gestellt.


----------



## der.anderehelge (17. Juni 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @Helge: schon ne ungefähre Uhrzeit?




Ich seh zu, dass ich um 10 in Ramersdorf bin. Ich nehme mal wieder das schnelle Rad uund wenn ich es vergeige ruf ich vorher an und stoße irgendwoin den 7 Bergen dazu. 

bis morgen
Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R34blitz (18. Juni 2011)

So wieder zuhause nach der kurzen (hehe) leichten (schrei weg) runde mit echt coolen leuten. 43km 1408hm (ja genau noch 8). Freue mich auf eine wiederholung.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2011)

pssst... hier

Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juni 2011)

Möchte am Montag 2-3 h im 7GB fahren, irgendwann zwischen 9 und 15 Uhr; hat noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juli 2011)

Da ich Samstag leider nicht dabei sein kann, starte ich Sonntagvormittag ins 7GB für 3-5 Stunden; habe auch im LMB gepostet. Noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Lust & Zeit, Freitag (und/oder Montag) ab dem früheren nachmittag für 2-3 Stunden ins 7GB zu fahren?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust & Zeit, Freitag (und/oder Montag) ab dem früheren nachmittag für 2-3 Stunden ins 7GB zu fahren?



Hier ist der richtige Fred, für solche Fragen. Glückwunsch


----------



## Holzlarer (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Bernd,

Mensch morgen hätte bis heute 15 Uhr super gepasst, da wurde aber leider mein Urlaubstag gestrichen. Falls dein früher Nachmittag 18-20( oder 17-19 ab Hennef) beinhaltet könnte es allerdings noch klappen 

Früher nachmittag Montags..Träum....

VG Dirk


----------



## R34blitz (14. Juli 2011)

Bernd moin
also freitag leider nicht. wollte samstag gegen ...egal wann habe zeit. montag ging ab 14:30 bei mir. 

und warum richtiger fred glückwunsch augenroll?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juli 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hier ist der richtige Fred, für solche Fragen. Glückwunsch


 
vielen Dank für die Offenheit gegenüber jemandem, der bis Mitte August Dienstagabends nicht kann, aber für diejenigen, die dort auch fahren, Mitfahrangebote macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juli 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> Mensch morgen hätte bis heute 15 Uhr super gepasst, da wurde aber leider mein Urlaubstag gestrichen. Falls dein früher Nachmittag 18-20( oder 17-19 ab Hennef) beinhaltet könnte es allerdings noch klappen
> 
> ...


 
@ Dirk: 17-19 Uhr ab Hennef muß ich abklären, sieht aber nicht gut aus, schicke dir dann eine PN.

@ Markus: Montag würde ja gut passen, aber die aktuellen Wettervorausagen sind schlechter geworden ... laß uns Mointag telefonieren.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> Mensch morgen hätte bis heute 15 Uhr super gepasst, da wurde aber leider mein Urlaubstag gestrichen. Falls dein früher Nachmittag 18-20( oder 17-19 ab Hennef) beinhaltet könnte es allerdings noch klappen
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Dirk, ich muß heute um 19 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein; bekommen wir da eine gemeinsame Tour hin? Dein Bernd.

P.S.: Ja, auf den Montagnachmittag freue ich mich auch; hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> Mensch morgen hätte bis heute 15 Uhr super gepasst, da wurde aber leider mein Urlaubstag gestrichen. Falls dein früher Nachmittag 18-20( oder 17-19 ab Hennef) beinhaltet könnte es allerdings noch klappen
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Dirk, habe jetzt 15:30 Uhr am Fähranleger Königswinter ausgemacht; vielleicht paßt es ja ein andermal ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Bernd moin
> also freitag leider nicht. wollte samstag gegen ...egal wann habe zeit. montag ging ab 14:30 bei mir.


 
Hallo Markus, Montag 15:30 Uhr ab Fähranleger Königswinter, s. LMB. Wir könnten und aber vorher in Ramersdorf treffen und dorthin trailen ... Bernd.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Offenheit gegenüber jemandem, der bis Mitte August Dienstagabends nicht kann, aber für diejenigen, die dort auch fahren, Mitfahrangebote macht



Du weißt aber schon das wir nicht so schnell sind wie ihr oder?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das wir nicht so schnell sind wie ihr oder?


 
klar, weiß ich ....  ... Klartext: Dein understatement in allen Ehren, aber das nehme ich dir so nicht ab, und außerdem sind unsere Angaben ja eh`nur posing und showing off; komm`doch am Montag mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> klar, weiß ich ....  ... Klartext: Dein understatement in allen Ehren, aber das nehme ich dir so nicht ab, und außerdem sind unsere Angaben ja eh`nur posing und showing off; komm`doch am Montag mit ...



Ne lass mal, ich glaube nicht das meine Kids da so von angetan wären.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ne lass mal, ich glaube nicht das meine Kids da so von angetan wären.


Okay, dann bis Mitte August an einem Dienstagabend ...


----------



## R34blitz (15. Juli 2011)

Hat dann nu einer lust morgen im laufe des tages?


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juli 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Hat dann nu einer lust morgen im laufe des tages?


Wochenenddienst


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. Juli 2011)

R34blitz schrieb:


> Hat dann nu einer lust morgen im laufe des tages?



Zu spät! War schon allein unterwegs.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. Oktober 2011)

Achtung auf dem Rheinsteig (Löwenburg -> Rhöndorf):

Da haben wohl ein paar Wandervögel einen Hindernisparcours angelegt. Da liegen auf der gesamten Strecke min. 30 Baumstämme quer auf den Wegen.


----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
du meinst die Breiberge?

Ist nett, dass die uns ein paar Sprungübungen bereiten 

Danke für den Hinweis!

grüße
sun909


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja, das Katz und Maus Spiel geht in die nächste Runde............frustriertes Volk muss halt beschäftigt werden !


----------



## luckylocke (22. Oktober 2011)

Auch auf dem Trail, der von der Asphaltauffahrt von der Margarethenhöhe Richtung Löwenburg links abgeht, liegen Baumstämme und Geäst.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. Oktober 2011)

Vllt einfach mal einen Leserbrief an den GA schreiben und die für uns Mountainbiker gefährliche Situation schildern.
Bei mir in Mittelhessen hat es ein paar Tage vor dem Dünsberg-MTB-Marathon einen 53-jährigem MTBler durch so eine Aktion schwer erwischt (Klick!).

Solche Hindernisse sind also alles andere als _witzig_ !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (8. November 2011)

so pünktlich zum wp-start hol ich mal den 7gb thread nach oben (obwohl der gemütlich..-thread natürlich auch passen würde, hmm da müssen wir uns noch einigen), das team ist ja grad fleissig punkten

ich würde gern am do oder fr so ab 9 uhr ne längere aber jemötliche tour fahren, einer zeit und interesse? genaueres kann man ja dann abstimmen...

hoffentlich zeigt sich der herbst dann immer noch von seiner schönen seite...







Vg Dirk


----------



## Spooky (9. November 2011)

Bock schon, muß aber arbeiten. Vielleicht geht aber was am WE ?!

Grüße
M


----------



## Holzlarer (9. November 2011)

Hi Marco, 

Sa müsste bei mir klappen, Uhrzeit wohl 10-11. Am So eher nicht, da ich Sa-Abend auf nem Geburtstag bin und das könnte später werden

VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (9. November 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Sa müsste bei mir klappen, Uhrzeit wohl 10-11. Am So eher nicht, da ich Sa-Abend auf nem Geburtstag bin und das könnte später werden
> 
> VG Dirk


Vielleicht bekomme ich die Damen auch dazu überedet...ob ich es noch kann (das Biken nicht das Überreden) ist fraglich... Abwehren geht nur durch Verheimlichung des Startpunktes.


----------



## affenmann (9. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin 24 aus Siegburg und interessiere mich seit einiger Zeit fürs Mountainbiken, habe mir auch kürzlich ein vernünftiges Bike gekauft und suche nun Anschluss an andere Fahrer.

Wenn ihr Samstag eine Runde fahrt würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

Wo trefft ihr euch und wie lang sind eure runden in der Regel?

bis dann,

Jan


----------



## der.anderehelge (9. November 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> so pünktlich zum wp-start hol ich mal den 7gb thread nach oben (obwohl der gemütlich..-thread natürlich auch passen würde, hmm da müssen wir uns noch einigen), das team ist ja grad fleissig punkten
> 
> ich würde gern am do oder fr so ab 9 uhr ne längere aber jemötliche tour fahren, einer zeit und interesse? genaueres kann man ja dann abstimmen...
> 
> ...



Donnerstag 9:00 Uhr!! Da muss ich leider arbeiten. Samstag sieht da schon deutlich besser aus.
G. Helge


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. November 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomme ich die Damen auch dazu überedet...ob ich es noch kann (das Biken nicht das Überreden) ist fraglich... Abwehren geht nur durch Verheimlichung des Startpunktes.



Dame Nr.1 kann Samstag nicht, aber Sonntag (bis 16 Uhr)


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2011)

affenmann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin 24 aus Siegburg und interessiere mich seit einiger Zeit fürs Mountainbiken, habe mir auch kürzlich ein vernünftiges Bike gekauft und suche nun Anschluss an andere Fahrer.
> 
> ...



Hi Jan,
die Länge wird jetzt im Winter eher kürzer werden  

Treffpunkte und Zeiten werden i.d.R. in den verschiedenen Threads hier im Forum oder im Last Minute Biking (LMB) gepostet.

Ggf. kannst du aber auch mal in den anderen Threads hier stöbern, und dich den Gruppen dort mal anschließen. 

In Siegburg kannst du dich mal Richtung Lohmar oder Kaldauen oder Talsperre orientieren, da findest du genug zum fahren/üben 

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> so pünktlich zum wp-start hol ich mal den 7gb thread nach oben *(obwohl der gemütlich..-thread natürlich auch passen würde, hmm da müssen wir uns noch einigen), das team ist ja grad fleissig punkten*
> 
> ich würde gern am do oder fr so ab 9 uhr ne längere aber jemötliche tour fahren, einer zeit und interesse? genaueres kann man ja dann abstimmen...
> 
> ...



Hi Dirk,
das passt schon 

Ich könnte Freitag ab 14Uhr, vorher muß ich schaffen...

Meld dich ggf. einfach, schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (10. November 2011)

Samstag ist mir 11:00 Uhr eigentlich zu früh, die häuslichen Pflichten rufen ... du weist schon, staubsaugen und so 

Sonntag ginge so ab 11:00 - 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## Holzlarer (10. November 2011)

@Marco:   oh ja das kenn ich, das kenn ich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... wir haben da aber andere zeiten, von daher hab ich sa nur von 10- ca.15 zeit

@carsten: hab morgen "leider" ein vorstellungsgespräch, 14 wird da leider nix. Evtl. Sa?

@Helge: Sa?

@Jan: da kann ich mich carsten nur anschließen, das forum hier lässt da kaum einen wunsch übrig. einfach mal am sa oder sonst vorbeikommen, länge variiert stark, ne wirklich feste uhrzeit oder tag gibts eigentlich nicht, alles nach lust und laune 

@Damen: ist ausser nr1 denn wer dabei?

vorschläge zeit und treffpunkt?

der link mit dem schönen herbst hat nicht geklappt und der schöne herbst heute auch nicht, baah wat wor dat unjemötlich und das mir der kurzen hose war auch nicht wirklich clever 

so hole das mit dem schönen herbst nach dann klappts auch am sa mit der sonne





VG Dirk


----------



## soka70 (10. November 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @Damen: ist ausser nr1 denn wer dabei?



Bin krank aus dem Urlaub zurück und irgendwie sitzt es echt hartnäckig  demnach wird`s mit mir nix! Also Dame Nr. 2 ist raus....

Euch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg für dein Vorstellungsgespräch!!! 

Was ist mit der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkteröffnung am 18.??


----------



## surftigresa (11. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bin krank aus dem Urlaub zurück und irgendwie sitzt es echt hartnäckig  demnach wird`s mit mir nix! Also Dame Nr. 2 ist raus....
> 
> Euch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg für dein Vorstellungsgespräch!!!
> 
> Was ist mit der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkteröffnung am 18.??



Ist es endlich wieder soweit??? Dabei  Muss ich mir bei Team III nur noch eine Mitnahmegelegenheit per Bike erbitten


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. November 2011)

Ich hab nen Sigma Altimeter am Lohrberg gefunden! Vermisst den jemand von euch XC'lern?????


----------



## Kalinka (11. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bin krank aus dem Urlaub zurück und irgendwie sitzt es echt hartnäckig  demnach wird`s mit mir nix! Also Dame Nr. 2 ist raus....
> 
> Euch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg für dein Vorstellungsgespräch!!!
> 
> Was ist mit der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkteröffnung am 18.??


Dame 3 auch...habe den Wochenenddienst übersehen. Werde Arbeiten, statt biken.
Gute Besserung Dame 2!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (11. November 2011)

Hi Dirk,
wann und wo willst Du denn Samstags? Meine anderen Prioritäten haben sich noch nicht geäußert. Also würde ich mal 11:00 Uhr Ramersorf für realistisch halten, kann aber sein, dass ich nach 2h wieder raus bin.

@soka: Ich komme am 18. zum W.-mrkt dann können wir die Bremsenbastelei mal hinter uns bringen. Schön in der einen Hand den Glühwein, in der anderen die vom Budenbesitzer geliehene Zange, zwischen zwei singenden Elchköpfen die Bremse umbauen. Hinterher noch ein kleiner Test im Bonner Bike-Park (Venusberg ist ja in der Nähe). Bis dahin aber: "Gute Besserung!".
PS: Wo stehen denn da die Tourkonditionen? Wo muss man sich anmelden?


----------



## Holzlarer (11. November 2011)

Hi Helge,

also ich greif dann mal 11 uhr parkplatz ramersdorf auf. was wir fahren können wir ja dann mal sehen.

@WM: Termin ist gespeichert

VG Dirk


----------



## der.anderehelge (11. November 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hi Helge,
> 
> also ich greif dann mal 11 uhr parkplatz ramersdorf auf. was wir fahren können wir ja dann mal sehen.
> 
> ...



Ja gut, hab anscheinend auch viel Zeit. Lass mal ganz unverbindlich ein paar Punkte sammeln...


----------



## Spooky (12. November 2011)

@Dame Nr. 1 (und andere Interessierte) Morgen 11:00 Uhr ???


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. November 2011)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Dame Nr. 1 (und andere Interessierte) Morgen 11:00 Uhr ???



Dame Nr. 1 ist auch raus. Muss gleich noch 2 Stündchen arbeiten und werde vor- oder nachher 2 Stündchen allein rollen. 
Wir sehen uns beim Weihnachtsmarkt am Freitag.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. November 2011)

*Baumstämme sind nichts gegen den neuesten Anschlag in unserer Gegend:

Drahtseile im Wald*


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. November 2011)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> *Baumstämme sind nichts gegen den neuesten Anschlag in unserer Gegend:
> 
> Drahtseile im Wald*




Der Hausmeister vom Milchhäuschen ( oder wer auch immer das war )ist aber auch nicht schlecht.............der hat mich letzten Mittwoch mit nem Rechen vom Rad geholt! Hat richtig ausgeholt der Sack, dabei war ich nur gemütlich auf Tour ohne kopflos runterzuballern. 
Da ist man zum ersten mal im Jahr im 7G und dann das!
Das Argument und Zitat ; Privatgelände, ruf doch die Polizei Du kleiner Wixer! Dann kriegste direkt ne Anzeige wegen Haus und Landfriedensbruch! 
Hab die Plizei nicht gerufen, stattdessen.......................


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2011)

Wo hat er dich denn vom Rad geholt?

grüße


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. November 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> stattdessen.......................



Fehlen ihm ein paar Zähne ???


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. November 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Der Hausmeister vom Milchhäuschen ( oder wer auch immer das war )ist aber auch nicht schlecht.............der hat mich letzten Mittwoch mit nem Rechen vom Rad geholt! Hat richtig ausgeholt der Sack, Das Argument und Zitat ; Privatgelände, ruf doch die Polizei Du kleiner Wixer! Dann kriegste direkt ne Anzeige wegen Haus und Landfriedensbruch!


 
Zur Info: Der Hausmeister ist offenbar weder freundlich noch hinreichend über die Voraussetzugen der von ihm angeführten Straftatbestände informiert, die so kaum vorliegen dürften ... bei der Strafbarkeit seines Verhaltens sieht dies aber ganz anders aus. Dennoch: Habe derartiges mit Abstand noch nicht erfahren, bin aber aus einer Reihe von nicht-rechtlichen Gründen (Akzeptanz MTB etc.) in der Regel auch dann zurückweichend eingestellt, wenn die anderen klar im Unrecht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (22. November 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Dennoch: Habe derartiges mit Abstand noch nicht erfahren, bin aber aus einer Reihe von nicht-rechtlichen Gründen (Akzeptanz MTB etc.) in der Regel auch dann zurückweichend eingestellt, wenn die anderen klar im Unrecht sind.



Das wundert mich!!!
Du bist der der Rowdy vom 7GB und Venusberg!!!


----------



## Der Schnelle (22. November 2011)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Fehlen ihm ein paar Zähne ???




es hat zumindest die Voraussetzung für Notwehr erfüllt! Welches von herbeieilenden Passanten bestätigt und bezeugt wurde! Damit war der Tatbestand der vorsätzlichen Körperverletzung ausgeräumt! 
Auf sowas hatte ich eigentlich keine Lust. Ich wollte nicht ins 7G um mich zu prügeln!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. November 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Du bist der der Rowdy vom 7GB und Venusberg!!!


 Okay, Rowdy-Vorwurf korrekt, aber doch nur in Bezug auf meine Reifen, Felgen und Bremsen, manchmal auch die Nerven der Mitfahrer ...


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2011)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> es hat zumindest die Voraussetzung für Notwehr erfüllt! Welches von herbeieilenden Passanten bestätigt und bezeugt wurde! Damit war der Tatbestand der vorsätzlichen Körperverletzung ausgeräumt!
> Auf sowas hatte ich eigentlich keine Lust. Ich wollte nicht ins 7G um mich zu prügeln!



äh,
wie jetzt? Du hast dich mit dem Kerl gekloppt? 

War das wirklich notwendig?

grüße


----------



## joscho (22. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> äh,
> wie jetzt? Du hast dich mit dem Kerl gekloppt?
> 
> War das wirklich notwendig?



Steht doch da:



> der hat mich letzten Mittwoch mit nem Rechen vom Rad geholt


Ich verstehe Deine Frage überhaupt nicht  
Nachdem ich mal bei der Polizei den Rat bekommen habe "klären Sie das doch unter sich. Eine Anzeige macht doch keinen Sinn" halte ich es für durchaus sinnig, eine solche Vorgehensweise in Erwägung zu ziehen.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2011)

Na ja, 
"mit dem Rechen vom Rad geholt" kann so ziemlich alles sein...

Von das Ding vor´s Rad gehalten, dass er stehen bleiben mußte bis hin zu eins über den Schädel gezogen 

Nichts desto trotz gibt es ein Niveau, auf das man sich nicht herablassen muß. Und bei Zeugen wäre die Anzeige ganz klar. Zzgl. Arbeitsunfähigkeit etc. und Forderungen der Krankenkasse kommt da ein nettes Sümmchen zusammen, wenn du leider zwei Wochen nicht arbeiten kannst...

grüße
sun909

(...der für Freitag schon mal Schaufel und Sandeimer für die Schlägerei mit TeamIII um den letzten Glühwein zusammensucht  )


----------



## R34blitz (25. November 2011)

oh man da will man ne runde einstellen und freut sich und liest dann sowas. also erst mal in den keller stahlhelm und splitterschutz rausholen

ok nun mal zurück zur runde morgen nachmittag, bei trockenem wetter ab 13 uhr. wer bock hat melden lmb.


und ja ich war eine zeit nicht da,daher wird es ruhig.


----------



## Holzlarer (30. November 2011)

Hallo, noch mal ein paar Impressionen von gestern. So schön hab ich den Nebel im 7GB auch noch nicht gesehen, naja bin aber auch noch nie an einem Montagmorgen um 8 Uhr zur ner Tour im 7GB gestartet.




















Auf weitere stimmungsvolle Touren im 7GB, bald kommt ja auch wieder dieses schöne weiße Zeug...

VG Dirk


----------



## surftigresa (30. November 2011)

Sehr geile Bilder Dirk!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (30. November 2011)

Ist jmd. so gegen 15h ab Fähre Königswinter unterwegs?
Gerne schnell bergauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß


----------



## usmith (30. November 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo, noch mal ein paar Impressionen von gestern. ...


Welch herrliche Fotos - Danke.


----------



## othom (30. November 2011)

absolute geile Fotos


----------



## Green Epic (30. November 2011)

Schön mal wieder so herrliche Bilder vom Siebengebirge zu sehen


----------



## Holzlarer (18. Dezember 2011)

Hurrraaa, 

nun auch endlich der erste Schnee im 7GB. Anfangs wars richtig toll und sogar viele erste Spuren aber nachher wars unter 350hm schon ganz schön matschig
und wie ich es von Helge gelernt habe, wenn hinschmeißen, dann vor einer Gruppe Wanderer. Fördert zumindest die gegenseitige Kommunikation....







VG Dirk


----------



## Ede (19. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Bild, Dirk 

Nur: wenn ich richtig schaue....sieht das aus wie...SCHUTZBLECHE !!
Laß Dich so ja nicht von der Stylepolizei erwischen 

Gruß Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (20. Dezember 2011)

In München könnte man Morgen mit Ski zur Arbeit. Da schneit es schon mal schön. Bin gespannt wie Bonn morgen aussieht. 

@Dirk: Sorry, hab noch deine Lampenhalterung. Wenns morgen, hau ich Dir die Halterung noch in den Briefkasten. Im neuen Jahr gibts dann hoffentlich mal ne Schneetour am W.ende...


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## Holzlarer (15. Januar 2012)

Nach der tollen Kaffee-Kranz-Tour mit Helge gestern, heute mal wieder ein Nebel-Töurchen  im 7 GB bei dem wettertechnisch einem alles geboten wurde: gefrorene Trails, dicke Nebelsuppe und Sonne pur!!


















Hoffe die trocken kalte Witterung bleibt uns noch etwas erhalten!

Vg Dirk


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Januar 2012)

Top Bilder, Dirk!


----------



## othom (15. Januar 2012)

wieder klasse Bilder 

war heute auch im 7Gb und das war schon klasse, so Bilder wie du, bekomme ich aber nicht auf die Reihe


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2012)

Waaah, geniale Aufnahmen! Konnte man auf den Webcams schon sehen, daß da heut wieder so geile Nebelstimmung herrscht. Dazu noch den ganzen Tag - normalerweise ist das ja spätestens mittags vorbei


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2012)

AAHHH...und wir sind heute den ganzen Tag im Ahrtal durch die Suppe gedödelt.
Sehr interessant: Krausbergturm....man schaut an ihm hoch und sieht blauen Himmel...man geht hinein...man geht hoch....kommt raus....und steht in der Pampe...


TRAUMHAFTE BILDER, DIRK


----------



## Freckles (16. Januar 2012)

Boaah, was super Bilder!!! Bin sprachlos ...


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2012)

Sehr schöne Fotos Dirk!

Schade, dass es Samstag nicht geklappt hat, hoffe, wir schaffen das zu einem späteren (im doppelten Sinne  ) Termin...

Grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (16. Januar 2012)

Hammerbilder!!! Unbedingt für den nächsten Kalender vormerken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Januar 2012)

Tolle Bilder! War nach spontaner Freigabe auch zu der Zeit dort unterwegs, aber ehrlich: Die Bilder sind noch besser, als es der echte Eindruck war!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Januar 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Hammerbilder!!! Unbedingt für den nächsten Kalender vormerken.



Den musst du dann aber machen

Aber stimmt super tolle Bilder.


Grüsse


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Januar 2012)

Bin voll weggetreten........sprachlos.........!!!!! Mensch, WAS für geile Bilder
Dirk, dafür scheinst Du ja echt ein Händchen zu haben.

Mach daraus ne T-Shirt-Serie

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Holzlarer (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

Danke für die vielen netten Kommentare

@carsten: später hätte dann auch den Vorteil, das man den Kaffe nach der Tour dann gegen ein vitaminreicheres Getränk tauschen könnte

@Uwe: selbiges Phänomen hatte ich auf der Rückfahrt, keine 10 mtr Sicht nach vorne, aber über einem Sternenhimmel

@Energy: hab mir gestern den 24H-Rückblick von besagter Kamera nochmals reingezogen, sah schon jeck aus

@Bernd: sind dann wohl angesicht der Menschenmassen aneinander vorbei gelaufen.....

@Thomas: coole Idee, aber nur wenn du den Vertrieb leitest

So demnächst stehn hier aber hoffentlich wieder Tourenberichte, hab schon das Gefühl das mein Hobby Fotografieren statt MTB´en ist

also in dem Sinne bis demnächst auf ner Tour

VG Dirk


----------



## Linda Lu (21. Januar 2012)

!


----------



## Linda Lu (21. Januar 2012)

Bin seit geraumer Zeit hier stille Mitleserin und freue mich immer sehr über Tourenberichte( die mir meine Auszeit erträglicher machen).
Und hück entdecke ich die Klasse Fotos, sehr schön getroffen.

Viele Grüße Linda


----------



## aceofspades (22. Januar 2012)

tolle Bilder 
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich das 7GB kenne. Aber den Ort des letzten Fotos von #2860 kenne ich nicht. Kann mir jemand behilflich sein - sieht interessant aus.

gruss
gerd


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2012)

Könnte der Rodderberg sein


----------



## Raketsmann (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich wurde neulich wieder dazu inspiriert Fahrrad zu fahren.
Nun würde ich mich freuen, wenn wer auch immer Lust und Laune hat eine kleine Tour zu fahren sich mir anschliesst. 
ICH BIN AUCH DAZU BEREIT IRGENDWOHIN ABSEITS ZU FAHREN UM EINEN TRAIL ZU FINDEN
Nach dem Motto: http://www.frosthelm.de/hidden_trails/

Meldet euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (23. Januar 2012)

jepp, Rodderberg


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Januar 2012)

Würde morgen am Nachmittag eine Runde im 7GB fahren, Start vorzugsweise Ramersdorf P+R. Noch jemand Lust & Zeit? Startzeit recht flexiblel, aber nicht zu spät ...


----------



## der.anderehelge (9. Februar 2012)

Hier hat es gerade geschneit. Gute 0,5 bis 0,7 mm Schnee liegen in Endenich. Wie siehts denn da am Wochenende mit einer kleinen Tour durchs 7G aus?

Dirk wir könnten auch die Idee mit dem Südlichen wieder aufgreifen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Februar 2012)

der.anderehelge schrieb:


> Hier hat es gerade geschneit. Gute 0,5 bis 0,7 mm Schnee liegen in Endenich. Wie siehts denn da am Wochenende mit einer kleinen Tour durchs 7G aus?
> 
> Dirk wir könnten auch die Idee mit dem Südlichen wieder aufgreifen.


 
Wir denken gerade über Freitagnachmittag (in der nächsten Woche) nach: Start nachdem der Alkohol verdunstet ist, so gegen 14 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental, also zwischen 12:30 und 13 Uhr ab Ramersdorf (über Dollendorfer Hardt etc.) ... wäre das was?


----------



## zett78 (10. Februar 2012)

Dabei!!!!


----------



## Holzlarer (10. Februar 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wir denken gerade über Freitagnachmittag (in der nächsten Woche) nach: Start nachdem der Alkohol verdunstet ist....



also das wäre bei mir dann definitiv ein Nightride

@Helge: bei mir ginge zeittechnisch nur der Sonntag und leider auch nichts tagfüllendes aber bei ner Standardrunde durch südliche wär ich dabei

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.anderehelge (10. Februar 2012)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> also das wäre bei mir dann definitiv ein Nightride
> 
> @Helge: bei mir ginge zeittechnisch nur der Sonntag und leider auch nichts tagfüllendes aber bei ner Standardrunde durch südliche wär ich dabei
> 
> Gruß Dirk



@Dirk: Diesen Sonntag bin ich dabei. Sag mal wo und wann es Dir passt, z.B. Nachtigallental, ich komm dann mit Auto da hin.

@Rosinantenfahrt: Ich weiss noch nicht mal ob ich an dem Freitag arbeiten muss. Ich melde mich, wenns bei mir geht.


----------



## Holzlarer (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo Helge, 

mir würde 11:30 gut passen, als Startpunkt aber Eingang Mucherwiesental. Passt das bei dir auch?

VG Dirk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Februar 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Dabei!!!!


 
Bevor es gleich los geht: Es bleibt bei morgen 14 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental!? Werde über Ramersdorf anfahren ...


----------



## zett78 (17. Februar 2012)

AHHHHH, bei mir ist die Luft raus!
Wollte heute morgen um 6h aufs Rad springen, aber das Vorderrad war leer und der Mantel von der Felge gesprungen. Da ich weder einen Kompressor habe noch einen Ersatzschlauch auf Lager, musste ich das Auto zur Arbeit  nehmen. Die Ersatzräder stehen momentan wg. Umbau/Verkauf nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Februar 2012)

zett78 schrieb:
			
		

> AHHHHH, bei mir ist die Luft raus!
> Wollte heute morgen um 6h aufs Rad springen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spooky (10. März 2012)

Moin,

ich habe die erste Mai-Woche Urlaub und werde da sicherlich - wie üblich - in die Berge fahren. Mögliche Ziele wären Brixen, Vinschgau, Gardasee. Wer sich anschließen möchte, möge sich bitte per PM melden.


VG


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. März 2012)

Wetterbedinge Spontanrunde: 15 Uhr ab Ramersdorf für 2-3 Stunden!?!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. April 2012)

Für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:



> *Burgruine Löwenburg wegen Mauerausbruch gesperrt*
> 
> Köln, den 20.04.2012 14:14 Uhr | Pressemeldung: 033/2012
> 
> ...


----------



## sun909 (25. April 2012)

Hi,
d.h. nur oben zu oder auch schon vorher?

Danke für die Info!

sun909


----------



## zett78 (25. April 2012)

Wer Lust hat:

Morgen 15.45h an der Königswinterer Fähre starten wir eine kleine Tour.
Bisher dabei:
Rosinantenfahrt
zett78

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (25. April 2012)

Im Text steht, dass der Zugang ca. 100m vorher gesperrt ist. Das dürfte dann im Bereich des Trailabzweiges sein.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. April 2012)

Sind nur die letzten Meter, wo es schon wieder flacher wird (hinter der letzten Bank, die links des Wegs steht).

Siehe HIER!


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2012)

Ok,
danke für die genaue Beschreibung!

Der Eselsweg zum Drachenfels wird ja leider auch dieses Jahr wohl nicht wieder freigegeben...

Die bösen Biker, machen jetzt auch schon die Steine kaputt 

schönes WE
sun909


----------



## sibu (27. April 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Im Text steht, dass der Zugang ca. 100m vorher gesperrt ist. Das dürfte dann im Bereich des Trailabzweiges sein.



Heute schrieb der General-Anzeiger, dass die Löwenburg-Sperrung bis
Ende Juli dauern wird. Ursache war wohl der strenge Frost im Februar.


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich würde gerne den Schinderhannes mitfahren und suche noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit in Köln/Bonn und Umgebung. 

Fährt jemand mit? 

LG, 

Verena


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## DeRalle (21. Mai 2012)

Was ist das da auf der Fahne?
Am Vatertag war der breite Hauptweg zur Löwenburg schon nach dem ersten kleinen Anstieg nach dem Löwenburger Hof gesperrt. Dort, wo die Bank steht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Mai 2012)

DeRalle schrieb:


> Am Vatertag war der breite Hauptweg zur Löwenburg schon nach dem ersten kleinen Anstieg nach dem Löwenburger Hof gesperrt. Dort, wo die Bank steht.


 
Die scheinen eine flexible Sperrung zu handhaben: An Wochentagen kann man hoch und an der mit Gittern abgesperrten "mordsgefährlichen" Stelle vorbei bis auf die Burg, aber wenn es erwartbar voller wird, machen sie bereits unten mit der Kunststoffabsperrung zu, da die Passage am Gitter vorbei für Massenandrang wohl als zu schmal angesehen wird ...

Was wohl nicht ganz zutrifft: Waren Mo. abend oben; um die geschlossene Kunststoffabsperrung "könnte" [ ;-) ] man noch recht problemlos herumfahren, aber das - zum Glück hinter der Abzweigung bzw. Aussichtsbank beginnende - Metallgitter ist nun bis zum Rand des Weges vorgezogen, also Vollsperrung der letzten Zufahrtsmeter.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. Mai 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Was wohl nicht ganz zutrifft: Waren Mo. abend oben; um die geschlossene Kunststoffabsperrung "könnte" [ ;-) ] man noch recht problemlos herumfahren, ...



Das ist noch immer so, wie ich Heute festgestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (27. Mai 2012)

Frage an alle 7ener!!
Hat jemand mal die Idee gehabt im 7G ein CC Rennen zu veranstalten?
Wie heute, finden ab Frühjahr fast an jedem 2. Wochenende eine Laufveranstaltung statt,wieso soll das mit Mtblern nicht gehen? 
Das daß 7G Naturschutzgebiet ist weiß ich,aber warum darf es dann Laufveranstaltungen geben?
Gruß


----------



## zett78 (27. Mai 2012)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Frage an alle 7ener!!
> Hat jemand mal die Idee gehabt im 7G ein CC Rennen zu veranstalten?
> Wie heute, finden ab Frühjahr fast an jedem 2. Wochenende eine Laufveranstaltung statt,wieso soll das mit Mtblern nicht gehen?
> Das daß 7G Naturschutzgebiet ist weiß ich,aber warum darf es dann Laufveranstaltungen geben?
> Gruß



weil da weniger kaputt geht


----------



## Holzlarer (14. Juni 2012)

Schade das dieses Jahr das traditionelle Trainingslager ausgefallen ist. Musste trotz null Vorbereitung(na gut eine Bike und Grill Tour mit Iris und Marco)  mal wieder was Bergluft schnuppern.

Hey,genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt








Schlafstätte noch geschlossen, egal aber ne schöne Aussicht






P1060018 






P1060086f 





P1050955a 



in den Alpen werden jetzt Schaufeln zum Schneeschippen verteilt, lustig da mach ich mit




P1060086d 

puuuuh, hätt ich gewusst was ich da schippen musste....






P1060128 

Bergab macht Schnee dann ja Spaß

[


P1060086a

dat Wetter war dann irgendwie auf Krawall aus, die komische blaue Farbe ließ jedenfalls nichts gutes erahnen




P1060186a 






P1060253a von holzlarer auf Flickr

lag wohl nicht am Gewitter, aber da war die Brücke weg, na noch düber oder nicht?




P1060110 

ääh, dann war der ganze Weg weg, das guckt der Wanderer




P1060109 

hatten wir Schnee schon?



















aber wenigstens für eins war der Schnee gut 






bis demnächst op ner Tour

VG Dirk


----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Dirk,
schöne Bilder hast du das gemacht!

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Spooky (15. Juni 2012)

Welcome back, Dirk. Schöne Bilder ! 


VG
Marco


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. Juli 2012)

Im 7G waren zw. dem 18. und 19. Juli wieder "Stöckchenleger" unterwegs (bin auf dem Rheinsteig zw. Löwenburg u. Ramersdorf unterwegs gewesen). Insbesondere zw. Löwenburg und Rhöndorf sind einige böse Fallen dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Im 7G waren zw. dem 18. und 19. Juli wieder "Stöckchenleger" unterwegs (bin auf dem Rheinsteig zw. Löwenburg u. Ramersdorf unterwegs gewesen). Insbesondere zw. Löwenburg und Rhöndorf sind einige böse Fallen dabei !



Hi,
danke für die Info!

Habt ihr die Sachen freigeräumt oder ist -vermute auf den Breibergen?- das Zeug noch auf dem Weg?

Wollte da heute mit Besuch hin...

grüße
sun909


----------



## wolfi (28. August 2012)

hallo in die runde. ich bin exil-rheinländer und kommenden freitag 24.08. wegen einer party in bad honnef. am samstag habe ich vor eine schöne, ruhige trailrunde durch das 7g zu fahren. start soll entweder in rhöndorf am zipches-platz sein, oder in ittenbach (hängt von meinem schlafplatz ab ) wie sieht denn die rechtliche situation als biker im moment so aus? ich habe am rande mitbekommen, dass es ab und an probleme geben kann, richtig? mir schwebt die ecke löwenburg oder wolkenburg sowie breiberg vor. kann mir evtl. jemand mit tipps dienlich sein? ich bin 40 plus, nicht so toll trainiert und fahre mit meinem 16 kg boliden gerne tricky den berg runter.
vielen dank im voraus und viele grüße aus ostwestfalen, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## zett78 (29. August 2012)

schade das der 24.08.12 schon vorbei ist!


----------



## wolfi (29. August 2012)

Ohhhhhh, verdammte hacke! ich meine natürlich den ersten september! peinlich...:banghead:
am besten nimmt mich jemand am samstag an die hand bevor ich mich hilflos verirre...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Jekyll1000 (29. August 2012)

> wie sieht denn die rechtliche situation als biker im moment so aus?



Wie gehabt: *2,5m Regel*

Ich fahre trotzdem von der Löwenburg über Rhöndorf und wieder rauf zum Drachenfels auf dem Rheinsteig (z.T. deutlich unter 2,5m). Wenn man aber, wie in den DIMB-Trailsrules beschrieben, bei der Begegnung mit Wanderern stehen bleibt und freundlich grüßt, gibt's keine Probleme. "Offizielle" habe ich im 7G noch nie gesehen. Am WE würde ich aber bei dem Besucherandrang nie auf die Idee kommen im 7G zu radeln


----------



## wolfi (29. August 2012)

hallo,
erstmal schönen dank für die antwort.
wie gesagt, ich bin am we in bad honnef und ittenbach. ich kann leider nur am samstag fahren, 230 km einen weg macht man nicht mal eben so zum feierabend
drachenfels und "milchhäuschen" (oder wie das heißt) hätte ich eh gemieden. ich denke ich werde mich richtung löwenburg/breiberge orientieren. dort habe ich vor 30 jahren viel als kind gespielt. und ich denke (hoffe) mal, dass es dort nicht zu voll sein wird.
und keine sorge, die dimb - trail rules sind mir sehr wohl bekannt. ich bin seit ewigkeiten mitglied.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Jekyll1000 (4. September 2012)

Achtung _Stöckchenleger_ auf dem Rheinsteig zw. Löwenburg und Rhöndorf !
Oben am Einstieg in den Trail liegen die Stöckchen auf ca. 1m _längs_ und noch 2 - 3 dicke Stämme an versch. anderen Stellen _quer_.

Wird Zeit, dass ich mal eine Fotofalle aufstelle und das blöde A******** erwische.


----------



## -s!n^4k (24. September 2012)

Ja mach dit mal, und veröfftliche die bilder dann mal hier,evtl. erkennt den ja einer.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. Oktober 2012)

*ACHTUNG BAUM IM NACHTIGALLENTAL !*

Im obersten Teil liegt hinter einer Kurve ein dicker Baum über den Weg, den das letzte Unwetter wohl umgeblasen hat. Wer dort zu schnell ist macht u.U. eine schmerzhafte Bekannschaft mit Mutter Natur


----------



## zett78 (2. Oktober 2012)

Yo, bin gestern auch da hoch gefahren, wird hoffentlich schnell entfernt!

So siehts gerade hier aus dem Bürofenster aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (2. Oktober 2012)

Oha, schön! Ist das bei lemmerz raus fotografiert?
Gruß wolfi, seit nunmehr 30 jahren kein rheinländer mehr...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## zett78 (2. Oktober 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> oha, schön! Ist das bei lemmerz raus fotografiert?
> Gruß wolfi, seit nunmehr 30 jahren kein rheinländer mehr...
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



kfw


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Oktober 2012)

Daß Du bei dem Blick noch ordentlich arbeiten kannst, ist bemerkenswert ...


----------



## zett78 (5. Oktober 2012)

so siehts 7GB momentan von zu Hause aus.
Wer erkennt was? 
Schmuddelwetter!!!


----------



## zett78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Montag Regen





heute Nebel

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1232681


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, Einheimische! 

***Kontaktanfrage***

Als ein gebÃ¼rtiger norddeutscher Naturbursche aus dem Flachland, welcher   nun â aus privaten GrÃ¼nden und neuer Herausforderung - schon fast   gÃ¤nzlich im Raum Bonn gelandet ist, habe ich nach jahrelanger   ZugehÃ¶rigkeit und Leidenschaft zur Leichtathletik (Laufsport) nun   (m)eine neue Leidenschaft zum/im MTB entdeckt.

TatsÃ¤chlich wurde mein neues MTB (Haibike Impact RX aus 2011) in diesem Jahr auch mal richtig dreckig. ;-
Zuvor hatte ich laaange Zeit ein Corratec FS SLX, welches aber eher auf   Strassen und Forstwegen zum Ausgleich zum Laufsport gefahren wurde. 

Nun, jetzt sind bereits ein paar HÃ¶henmeter und erste GelÃ¤ndeerfahrungen   gesammelt, sowie das erste MTB Rennen beim 11. Langenberg-Marathon am   07.Oktober 2012 ohne Sturz beendet.


Zielrichtung: 

Ich mÃ¶chte gerne im nÃ¤chsten Jahr einige MTB Rennen fahren und mich entsprechend (auch in der Gruppe) darauf vorbereiten.

Wie bei allen sportlichen AktivitÃ¤ten bereitet "Training" in der Gruppe ab und zu schon mehr Spass.

Da ich hier im Raum bisher noch keine (festen) Kontakte geknÃ¼pft habe,   wÃ¼rde ich mich Ã¼ber neue sportliche Mitstreiter fÃ¼r (lockere gemÃ¼tliche   und auch schnelle anspruchsvolle) Touren/Trainingsrunden freuen.

Hoffe, es war nicht ZUVIEL "GESCHWÃTZT"... ;-)

GruÃ und schÃ¶nen Tag!!!


----------



## zett78 (10. Oktober 2012)

es gibt doch genügen Themen und Termine hier!

Dienstagfahrer, Donnerstagfahrer, Anfängertreff, Samstags 7Hills usw usw.
Komm doch einfach zu deren Terminen und entscheide nach deinem Gusto!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Oktober 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG BAUM IM NACHTIGALLENTAL !*
> 
> Im obersten Teil liegt hinter einer Kurve ein dicker Baum über den Weg, den das letzte Unwetter wohl umgeblasen hat. Wer dort zu schnell ist macht u.U. eine schmerzhafte Bekannschaft mit Mutter Natur



Der Baum liegt leider immer noch dort. Zw. Drachenfels und Rhöndorf ist jetzt noch ein kleinerer Baum dazu gekommen. Der ist aber gut zu sehen.


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja, vielen Dank! 

Ich werde mich über Termine und Zeiten erkundigen und mich kurzfristig bei euch anmelden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeRalle (15. Oktober 2012)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche noch ein paar Leute mit Interesse an mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Feierabendrunden (am WE gibt´s ja schon die 7hiller) im Siebengebirge und der näheren Umgebung. Also auch mal Richtung Ennert oder auf die andere Rheinseite in den Kottenforst.
> 
> ...


Hallo allerseits,
ich suche ebenfalls noch ein paar Leuts für regelmäßige oder auch gelegentliche Ausritte ins 7GB. Ich fahre z.Z. mit einem Freund (fast) immer Dienstags gegen 17:30 am Parkstreifen oberhalb von Königswinter los. Donnerstags wäre zur Not auch möglich. 
Unsere Kondition ist mittelprächtig, aber steigerungsfähig - sind letztes Jahr den ersten Alpencross gefahren. 
Okay, wer also Zeit hat, einfach mal melden.

Beste Grüße, Ralf


----------



## DeRalle (15. Oktober 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> es gibt doch genügen Themen und Termine hier!
> 
> Dienstagfahrer, Donnerstagfahrer, Anfängertreff, Samstags 7Hills usw usw.
> Komm doch einfach zu deren Terminen und entscheide nach deinem Gusto!


Hallo zett78,

habe gerade deinen Beitrag mit den u.a. Dienstagsfahrern gesehen, finde dieses Thema aber nicht. Kannst du mir mal nen Tip geben?

VG, DeRalle


----------



## Freckles (15. Oktober 2012)

DeRalle schrieb:


> Hallo zett78,
> 
> habe gerade deinen Beitrag mit den u.a. Dienstagsfahrern gesehen, finde dieses Thema aber nicht. Kannst du mir mal nen Tip geben?
> 
> VG, DeRalle



Hi Ralf,

gugs du hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9956294#post9956294

Diese Woche sieht es wohl eher nach Donnerstag als Dienstag aus (wettermäßig). 

Schau einfach mal vorbei, Termin entweder im LMB oder im Thread.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (15. Oktober 2012)

DeRalle schrieb:


> ... am Parkstreifen oberhalb von Königswinter los.



Dann lasst Ihr vermutlich einen der schönsten Teile aus - das Nachtigallental. Oder fahrt Ihr auf dem Asphalt gleich nach ca. 50 m erst einmal runter und dann das Nachtigallental komplett hoch ?


----------



## DeRalle (15. Oktober 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Dann lasst Ihr vermutlich einen der schönsten Teile aus - das Nachtigallental. Oder fahrt Ihr auf dem Asphalt gleich nach ca. 50 m erst einmal runter und dann das Nachtigallental komplett hoch ?



Hallo Jekyll1000,

ja, den Aufstieg durchs Nachtigallental kennen wir natürlich auch. Ich  fahre schon seit Ewigkeiten im 7GB und bin quasi mit jedem Baum per DU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Unsere Hausrunde ist meist: an der Hirschburg vorbei, Drachenfels,  hinter der Wolkenburg rechts die Abfahrt, Löwenburg, Lohrbergrundweg,  zum Nasseplatz runter, Ölberg - zurück dann Jungfernhardt und die  Ofenkaulen runter. Ist eine der schönsten Kombinationen, wie ich finde,  man hat gut 700hm auf der Uhr und kann ein kühles Blondes auf dem Ölberg  trinken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wo fahrt ihr denn meist? Zu wievielen fahrt ihr und wie schnell ?!?

VG, Ralf


----------



## Fahrt_spiel (16. Oktober 2012)

Moin, Ralle!

Na, dann wuerde ich doch Dich und Deine huebsche Runde demnaechst auch gern mal fahren... ;-) 700hm auf wieviel km¿ Aber kein Downhillhardcore dabei, oder? 
Derzeit bin ich aber wieder laenger abwesend! :-(

Schoenen Tag, Pitje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (17. Oktober 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Für alle, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Sperrung ist wohl bald vorbei, siehe Artikel im General-Anzeiger.


----------



## MTB-Hölli (16. November 2012)

würde morgen Mittag fahren gehen. 13.30 auf dem magarethenHöhen  Parkplatz. jemand dabei? drehte eine Enduro Runde.  Ca. 3 Stunden. schnell bergab, gemütlich
 hoch.


----------



## MTB-Hölli (18. November 2012)

Also, ich war gestern dort fahren und war ERSCHROCKEN.... Da wird man fast mit´m Regenschirm vom Rad geholt, man wird angeschrieen, dass hier auch Fußgänger langgehen möchten, hintereinander laufende Fußgänger gehen plötzlich nebeneinander und überholen sich gegenseitig, wenn Biker ins Sichtfeld kommen- traurig, traurig, selten so eine aggressive Grundhaltung gegenüber Biker kennengelernt, nicht in Aachen, Belgien, Füssen, Österreich, Schweiz etc... war schon in vielen Gegenden fahren, aber im 7-G ist die Stimmung leider echt gekippt... :-(


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. November 2012)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> ..., selten so eine aggressive Grundhaltung gegenüber Biker kennengelernt, ...



Das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Allerdings fahre ich im 7G nur zw. MO u. FR und nie an SA, SO od. Feiertagen. Das Beachten der DIMB Trail Rules und _langsames_ heranfahren an Spaziergänger/Wanderer und ein freundlicher Grüß hilft immer. So kann man sogar auf den handtuchbreiten Stücken des Rheinsteigs fahren und hat keine Probleme. Regelmäßig ergibt sich so auch ein kurzes nettes Gespräch.

VG M.


----------



## on any sunday (18. November 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen.
> 
> VG M.



Ist ja auch logisch, wenn du nie am Wochenende dort fährst.  In der Woche ist ja normalerweise kaum was los. Am Wochenende, zur besten Ausflugszeit, bei schönem Wetter, würde ich dort auch nicht mehr aufschlagen. Bin ich auch nie.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. November 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist ja auch logisch, wenn du nie am Wochenende dort fährst.



Ich bin 1x mal an einen sonnigen WE dort gefahren. Schon auf der Fähre konnte man erahnen, was einem im 7G erwartet:






Zw. Milchhäuschen und Margaretenhöhe waren dann fast so viele Menschen unterwegs wie in der Bonner Fußgängerzone.
Seit dem fahre ich nur noch MO-FR


----------



## DeRalle (19. November 2012)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> Also, ich war gestern dort fahren und war ERSCHROCKEN.... Da wird man fast mit´m Regenschirm vom Rad geholt ... war schon in vielen Gegenden fahren, aber im 7-G ist die Stimmung leider echt gekippt... :-(



Ich muss mich Jekyll 1000 anschließen - sooo schlimm ist es nu nicht! 

Okay, wenn man Sonntags um 13:30 an der Margarethenhöhe startet ist es dort so voll wie in Bonn auf dem Marktplatz und die Interessenskonflikte sind vorprogrammiert. Und ab und zu trifft man dann auch auf schwerhörige Opas ond Omas, die trotz klingeln und langsam heranfahren ganz plötzlich erschreckt beiseite springen und dann losmotzen. Da hilt nur freundliches, kurzes Erklären der Tatsachen und weiterfahren. Nicht provozieren lassen.

Aber vor allem: NICHT SONNTAGS durchs 7GB heizen! In der Woche und auch Samstags ist alles machbar und es gibt keine Probleme!


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2012)

ät mtb-hölle

wenn du dich in deinem profil schon als 7gb local ausgibst, solltest du auch wissen, daß man am we keine touren "langsam bergauf - schnell bergab" dort unternehmen kann, ohne auf kritiker zu stoßen.
das war vor 10 jahren auch schon so, egal ob damals in lycra und 80mm gabel oder heute in fullface + plastikkostüm . und die situation ist sicher nicht besser geworden, zumal durch die sache mit dem nationalpark viele fußgänger an sich schon meinen, sie haben plötzlich mehr rechte.
scheinst du wohl in aachen verdrängt zu haben.

also nächstes mal wetter beobachten und kurzfristig nen tag unter der woche frei nehmen, dann klappts auch wieder im 7gb


----------



## Dolomitenfan (19. November 2012)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Sperrung ist wohl bald vorbei, siehe Artikel im General-Anzeiger.


 
 war am WE da, ist wieder offen


----------



## zett78 (3. Dezember 2012)

heute 8.00h





jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (20. Dezember 2012)

Mal wieder herrlich!!!


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. Januar 2013)

Moin. kann mir jemand sagen ob die Löwenburg wieder freigegeben ist.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Januar 2013)

... vor einigen Wochen konnte man durchfahren ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Januar 2013)

durchfahren bis oben hin ging diesen montag problemlos, obs offiziell freigegeben ist keine ahnung, eher net


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. Januar 2013)

OK Danke, dann mal auf gut Glück selber rauf!


----------



## scratchIT (11. Januar 2013)

lösch mir


----------



## zett78 (15. Januar 2013)

Aaaahhh, mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit und um 15h da hoch


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2013)

... mit dem vielen Training wirst Du am Freitag um mich Kreise fahren müssen, um dich nicht zu langweilen ...


----------



## zett78 (15. Januar 2013)

Kein Rennen schön gemütlich, damit du mich bergab nicht abhängst!!
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Januar 2013)

.... bergab bin ich schneller, habe über Weihnachten meinen Bauch erfolgreich zum Gravity-Beschleunigungsmotor ausgebaut!


----------



## zett78 (15. Januar 2013)

war heute herrlich


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Januar 2013)

Michael, du bist aber nicht zufällig der Mountainbiker der immer weiße Klamotten trägt?  Den hab ich schon mehrmals im Siebengebirge alleine unterwegs gesehen aber noch nie zuordnen können... Jedenfalls haben wir ihn Dienstag wieder gesehen... kurz vor der Margaretenhöhe.... weiß und alleine


----------



## zett78 (17. Januar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Michael, du bist aber nicht zufällig der Mountainbiker der immer weiße Klamotten trägt?  Den hab ich schon mehrmals im Siebengebirge alleine unterwegs gesehen aber noch nie zuordnen können... Jedenfalls haben wir ihn Dienstag wieder gesehen... kurz vor der Margaretenhöhe.... weiß und alleine



Nö! Weiß ich nicht meine Farbe 

Meistens komplett schwarz wie mein Black Inc, Dienstag mit blauer Jacke unterwegs gewesen.

Mal ne andere Frage:

Ist euch auch schon mal ein Biker auf einem weiß-blauen E-Bike der marke Hibike aufgefallen? Der ist zuletzt häufiger am Rhein unterwegs, ggf. auch im 7GB. 
Der hat uns schon mehrfach übelst geschnitten, als er mit eingeschaltetem Hilfsmotor überholte.
Scheint ein ganz toller Hecht zu sein!


----------



## DeRalle (22. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> war heute herrlich



Heyyy, schöne Bilder - da habe ich ja was verpasst ... war klar. 
Aber am Samstagnachmittag sah es noch fast genauso aus!


----------



## zett78 (22. Januar 2013)

DeRalle schrieb:


> Aber am Samstagnachmittag sah es noch fast genauso aus!



Weiß ich, da war ich auch wieder da

Gestern Wahner Heide und Ho Chi (welcher aber leider am Eingang total mit Holz zugelegt ist)
Schnee ohne Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2013)

Neuerdings Nachtsichtgeräteeinsatz im 7GB - oder ist die Piste nur als "Grün" freigegeben...? Wahrscheinlich auch schon 'ne "App", die Technik frisst mich echt auf... LG, der Pete.


----------



## zett78 (31. Januar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Neuerdings Nachtsichtgeräteeinsatz im 7GB - oder ist die Piste nur als "Grün" freigegeben...? Wahrscheinlich auch schon 'ne "App", die Technik frisst mich echt auf... LG, der Pete.




http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/

Gruß vom Radfahrer ohne Internethandy!!


----------



## zett78 (31. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2013)

Genau! Wer sein Handy nächtens mitnimmt kann genauso im Büro bleiben... Die Nacht den Überzeugungstätern.... Schöne Auflösung der Regentropfen vorm Scheinwerfer - so kalt und frostig wie das restliche Bild rüberkommt hat das kontrollgrün vonne Lampe schon
"Kaminfeuereffekt"! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Schöne Auflösung der Regentropfen vorm Scheinwerfer




quatsch, dat sind nordicgwalking stöcke


----------



## zett78 (1. Februar 2013)

Es war Schnee, aber da habt ihr recht, sieht irgendwie nicht danach aus!
Das war der Dienstag im Januar, wo es erstmalig so richtig geschneit hat.
Saß im Büro mit Ausblick aufs 7GB und habe mich um 15h dann spontan zur Runde im Schneetreiben entschieden. Alles war jungfräulich, nur ich und ein paar Wildschweine waren unterwegs. Leider hat die Natur sich meine Radbrille gekrallt, vlt. hat die Löwenburg sie nach der Schneeschmelze in den vergangenen Tagen wieder ausgespuckt  Aber ein bißchen Verlust ist immer.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Februar 2013)

Achtung Nagelfalle! Unterhalb des Petersberg bin ich gestern spätnachmittag in ein "Reißnagelfeld" geraten, das am Eingang der seitlichen Zufahrt zum spooky-trail (etwas unterhalb des offiziellen Rheinsteigverlaufs) lag. Nachdem ich den neuen Schlauch montiert hatte, habe mich bemüht, alles einzusammeln, kann aber nichts garantieren ....


----------



## zett78 (3. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Achtung Nagelfalle! Unterhalb des Petersberg bin ich gestern spätnachmittag in ein "Reißnagelfeld" geraten, das am Eingang der seitlichen Zufahrt zum spooky-trail (etwas unterhalb des offiziellen Rheinsteigverlaufs) lag. Nachdem ich den neuen Schlauch montiert hatte, habe mich bemüht, alles einzusammeln, kann aber nichts garantieren ....



Da fällt einem nix mehr zu ein, traurig 

Danke fürs aufräumen!!!

Vlt. war jmd. bei Staples einkaufen und hat sie zufällig dort verloren 

Gruß nach Bonn


----------



## zett78 (14. Februar 2013)

So, bin froh, jetzt im warmen Büro zu sitzen.
Eben mit dem Rad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit war es mit -8 Grad recht schattig.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Februar 2013)

Einen Ausblick hat der Mensch aus dem Büro... Hammerhai, immer Bikeparadies vor den Augen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (14. Februar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Einen Ausblick hat der Mensch aus dem Büro... Hammerhai, immer Bikeparadies vor den Augen...



Fahre erst seit 1,5 Jahren MTB, davor waren es einfach sieben Berge, auf denen ich zuvor das letzte mal als kleiner Junge war.
Hätte nie gedacht, dass dort so viel für MTBer zu finden ist.
Hoffentlich ändert sich das nicht grundlegend zum 01.04.13 
Gruß vom Erdbeerfeld
 @Rosinantenfahrt:   Du bist morgen dicht??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Könnte 14h Fähre Köwi


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Februar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> @_Rosinantenfahrt_:   Du bist morgen dicht??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bin morgen oberdicht ... mit Arbeit! Nächste Woche sieht es besser aus, wenn bis dahin der Schlag aus dem Hinterrad `raus ist; dabei sah der drop doch gar nicht so hoch aus ....


----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. Februar 2013)

Habe zwar keinen direkten Blick auf das 7G, aber der Ausblick ist auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## zett78 (14. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Bin morgen oberdicht ... mit Arbeit! Nächste Woche sieht es besser aus, wenn bis dahin der Schlag aus dem Hinterrad `raus ist; dabei sah der drop doch gar nicht so hoch aus ....



Ok, schade.
Na ja, unter 1,50m machst du es eh nicht, da kann also schon mal ein Ei ins Laufrad kommen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Februar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Na ja, unter 1,50m machst du es eh nicht, da kann also schon mal ein Ei ins Laufrad kommen.


 
1,50 m oder 1,50 cm?


----------



## zett78 (14. Februar 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Habe zwar keinen direkten Blick auf das 7G, aber der Ausblick ist auch nicht schlecht:



Das nennt man dann aber auch zentrumsnah


----------



## zett78 (14. Februar 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> 1,50 m oder 1,50 cm?



29 Zoll


----------



## Pete04 (14. Februar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Fahre erst seit 1,5 Jahren MTB, davor waren es einfach sieben Berge, auf denen ich zuvor das letzte mal als kleiner Junge war.
> Hätte nie gedacht, dass dort so viel für MTBer zu finden ist.
> Hoffentlich ändert sich das nicht grundlegend zum 01.04.13
> Gruß vom Erdbeerfeld
> ...



...und wenn doch gaaanz geheim und ganz, ganz früh.....oder mit der Wilma, Betty und anderen "Kegelschwestern" so spät das der Wanderer heimisch ist...


----------



## Pardus (12. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man jemanden hier zu einer Feierabendrunde für nächsten Dienstag oder Mittwoch überreden?

Könnte so um ca. 18:00 vor Ort sein.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. April 2013)

Hi Guido,
"Dienstagstreff der Gemütlichfahrer" ist berghoch langsamer und bergab trailig am Di. unterwegs.

Grüsse


----------



## Jekyll1000 (11. Juni 2013)

Wanderin verletzt sich bei Kollision mit Mountainbiker

Ob die Moutainbiker wirklich _von hinten angeprescht_ kamen oder die Senioren mal wieder das Hörgerät ausgeschaltet hatten, beantwortet der Beitrag nicht. Auf jeden Fall mal wieder schlechte Presse für uns.


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Juni 2013)

Nun ja - Hörgerät hin oder her. Zum Crash sollte es keinesfalls kommen. Soll ja auch Leute geben, die überhaupt nicht hören können. 
Im Zweifel immer stehenbleiben/absteigen. 
Da haben einige wenige ja mal wieder "saubere Arbeit" geleistet. Und dann auch noch schön Unfallflucht begehen, denn nichts anderes haben die gemacht...


----------



## rallleb (13. Juni 2013)

Waren gestern zu 2te mal wieder nach langer Zeit im 7G, auf der Forstweg oberhalb vom Milchhäuschen, kam uns ne Gruppe älterer Hausfrauen mit den komischen Stöckchen entgegen, im vorbeifahren spricht sie mit den anderen Tanten und guckt mich dabei an" Vorsicht da sind soo Mountainbiker die Wanderinnen anfahren".
Später auf dem Trail nach unten, wollte wieder einer partou nicht auf Seite gehen.
Was ist da eigentlich los? Liegt es an der Gegend Bonn/ Königswinter?
Nirgenwo anders ist es mit abstand so schlimm wie im 7G, da weiß aber auch jeder, das Räder da nix zu suchen haben
Wir fahren wenn, auch nur unter der Woche und höchstens 3x im Jahr da hin, immer die gleiche Leier.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. Juni 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Was ist da eigentlich los? Liegt es an der Gegend Bonn/ Königswinter?



Ich sage nur: _Der Ton macht die Musik_. Immer freundlich grüßen, nicht mit hoher Geschwindigkeit an FußgängerInnen heranfahren etc. pp.

Alles nachzulesen in den *DIMB Trail Rules*.

Ich hatte bereits viele nette Unterhaltungen mit Wanderern im 7G.


----------



## MTB-Hölli (13. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht´s denn da nun mit dem neuen Wegenetz ergo Bikeverbot aus? Gabt´s da schon konsequenzen? Ist schon einer öffentlich an einer Mauer erschossen vom Förster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo und spontane Anfrage: Fährt heute jemand von euch?


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2013)

Zur Info für alle "Nachtigallental-Parker":

Die Stadt Köwi hat dort druckfrische Absolutes Halteverbot Schilder aufgestellt und gestern auch fleißig teure Knollen verteilt 

Heißt also künftig besser am Tennisplatz oder am Parkplatz an der Autobahn parken...

Und am Bunker liegt unten ein weiterer Baum quer...

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Jekyll1000 (17. Juni 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Zur Info für alle "Nachtigallental-Parker":
> 
> Die Stadt Köwi hat dort druckfrische Absolutes Halteverbot Schilder aufgestellt und gestern auch fleißig teure Knollen verteilt
> 
> [...]



Das dürfte für 86% der deutschen Biker, die ihre Tour mit dem Bike oder öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln starten, statt ihren Sport mit einer Umwelt belastenden Autofahrt zu beginnen, eher uninteressant sein.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2013)

also bei den touren, bei denen ich vor etlichen jahren vom besagten ort mitgefahren bin, war locker 3/4 der teilnehmer mit dem auto angereist. unter der woche wie auch am wochenende.

schreib mal eine attraktive tour durchs 7gb am we aus und du wirst sehen, wieviele nicht-locals aus 50-80km umkreis da plötzlich aufschlagen.

von daher ist die info mit der knöllchen-abzocke nicht verkehrt. aber zum glück gibt es ja diverse kostenfreie ersatzplätze in näherer umgebung.


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2013)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Das dürfte für 86% der deutschen Biker, die ihre Tour mit dem Bike oder öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln starten, statt ihren Sport mit einer Umwelt belastenden Autofahrt zu beginnen, eher uninteressant sein.



Blabla... 

Sonst nix beizutragen? Dann einfach mal geschlossen halten!

Gruß


----------



## moses3k (17. Juni 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sonst nix beizutragen? Dann einfach mal geschlossen halten!



Ich bin da ähnlicher Meinung wie Jekyl, aber das ist auch nicht weiter wichtig. Wollte nur sagen: "Schade, dass man hier so schnell persönlich wird. Das muss ja nicht sein.."

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jekyll1000 (17. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... am wochenende.
> 
> [...]



Dann gibt es neben den Knöllchen noch ganz andere Probleme: Die vielen Wanderer, Familien, Hunde, ..., die im 7G unterwegs sind.

Ich war *1x* am einem WE im 7G und seit dem nie wieder


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2013)

da gebe ich dir natürlich recht. wenn ich in meine aufzeichnungen schaue, waren von meinen 41 touren in den letzten 10 jahren im 7gb 15 mit dem ibc und davon 5 am wochenende, wobei ich mich nicht an irgendwelchen streß erinnern kann. selbst nicht mit gruppen von 25 frau/mann. lag aber vielleicht auch an der kalten jahreszeit zwischen september und märz, wo diese touren ausgeschrieben waren.

alleine bin ich auch immer unter der woche gefahren, und südlich der löwenburg richtung bad honnef ist es doch fast immer menschenleer gewesen. inzwischen bin ich aber mehr oder weniger "durch" mit dem 7gb und komme nur noch maximal 1x pro jahr, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... an der kalten jahreszeit zwischen september und märz,...



Du meinst wahrscheinlich die kalte Jahreszeit zwischen September und August...


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2013)

stimmt, der rheinische sommer findet in den nächsten 48 stunden statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (20. Juni 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Ich bin da ähnlicher Meinung wie Jekyl, aber das ist auch nicht weiter wichtig. Wollte nur sagen: "Schade, dass man hier so schnell persönlich wird. Das muss ja nicht sein.."
> 
> Beste Grüße



Und das ist genau der Grund warum ich nicht mehr großartig im Forum bin!Dazu musste ich zu oft Shitstorms über mich ergehen lassen!

Ich fahre seit fast 15 Jahren regelmäßig im 7G und muss leider feststellen das viele junge Biker fahren wie besänkte Sä...e,in Folge gibts natürlich Stress mit selbsternannte Naturfreaks!
Wenn ich Samstags Fete mache kann ich natürlich nicht am Sonntag früh starten,und das ist am WE das Problem!
Da ist Völkerwanderung angesagt und ein ungestörtes Biken,vor allem Downhill nur sehr früh am Morgen möglich,oder im Sommer nach 19 Uhr!
Das Problem ist, das das 7G Naherholungsgebiet für mehr als 1,5 Millionen Menschen ist!Köln Bonn,Rhein-Sieg! Und da wirds mal eng!
Und das 7G ist gerade mal doppelt so groß wie der Central Park!
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 124581 (23. Juni 2013)

War heute im 7G biken und bin dem neuen Revierleiter (Förster) des 7Ges über den Weg gefahren.
Wegen einer Veranstaltung im 7G war er unterwegs und ich sprach Ihn deshalb an.
Im Verlauf kam auch das ewige Problem von MTBlern und Wanderer zur Sprache und ich war angenehm überrascht wie offen er war!
Sprach auch durchaus kritisch über den 7G Verschönerungsverein und das es Sinnvoll sei,sich mal zusammenzusetzen usw.!
Ich glaube das die Bikergemeinde in ihm einen ziemlich korrekten Ansprechpartner hätte!
Grüße


----------



## Spooky (13. Juli 2013)

Faehrt morgen irgendwer im 7g ? Wir wollen so gegen mittag Richtung südliches aufbrechen VG marco


----------

